# DayZ (Mod for ARMA II: OAH) Clubhouse



## erocker (May 21, 2012)

*DayZ Clubhouse*

Hello and welcome to the DayZ Clubhouse!








Members playing in the TPU squad!;





Interactive Map for DayZ

http://dayzdb.com/map#5.075.104

For EZ mode management of DayZ, Arma II, and the servers you play on;

http://www.dayzcommander.com/

Mod Site




What it's like to play DayZ ;



Spoiler



A bit about the game. You must buy the stand alone title ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead. The game is $19.99 from the publisher or Steam.

You will need either the full ARMA II game fully updated or the free demo version along with OAH to play DayZ. The full ARMA II game is better because it has better textures than the free version. The guide I posted above I found on another forum but it will tell you exactly what you need to do to play and how to set everything up. I did the non steam version.

The game itself is in Alpha but is fun as all hell. You start off at a random spot on the coast line with limited supplies.
Some water, some food, some bandages, a pistol and a handful of clips. The map you are on is huge. HUGE. It is infested with zombies and other survivors. You have to scrounge all your supplies by killing zombies to see if they have anything on them (or to defend yourself) finding gear in buildings, in vehicles, in camps, shacks in the woods, towns, cities, etc...or by killing other survivors/bandits.

You can't use your fists for fighting. Just weapons. In my 4+ hours first play I had found several dead survivors which I looted. I also found some useful loot by looking through buildings. At one point I found a nice crossbow with two bolts.

You have to eat, and drink. If you get hurt you have to stop the bleeding. If you need a blood transfusion you can't do it yourself. You need to find another survivor that is willing to help you. 

All in all its about surviving. If you make a lot of noise other survivors and or zombies can hear you. staying out of sight helps keep you out of their visibility. There are meters for noise, sight, bood, water, food...so you will know when you must drink and or eat...when you are bleeding out, making too much noise or being very visible. 

Time is real time. meaning day and night cycle is realistic. A little more on that later.


So far I can say this is an awesome mod; with a drawback or two. Not bad at all considering it's in alpha stage. Also I really can't stress enough how much easier this game is if you work with a team.

I love the idea of surviving. I love having to scrounge up everything I need. Every building I see could have something useful inside...or could have nothing. In my first couple hours of play I've had no choice but to kill 10 zombies. I've only seen one other living survivor and I had no idea if he was going to shoot at me or not. That alone adds some crazy tension to the game. The not knowing how other survivors will react to me. I would prefer to play this game as I would in RL and that’s to work together with other survivors; But there are a **** load of bandits wanting to take what you have. (Bandits= survivors that prey on other survivors to take what you have.) Oh and when you die; you die. You have to start completely over as a new survivor. Now if you know where you died and no-one has taken your gear you can get it back. Also no matter what server you play on the game remembers what you have and where you are. You can hide gear in the woods and go back a week later and if no-one found your stash it will still be there. Very cool.

My only complaint right now is the real time night cycle. I think its way cool but since it's real time and I work 8 hours a day; I will be stuck playing at night time in game most of the time which will suck. As a new survivor I have no map (except I can look online) no flashlights or night vision, only flares. I can't seem to figure out if its possible to light and hold a flare so right now I can just toss them down on the ground. They put off a lot of light and last for 15-20 minutes or so but that doesn't help much.


*Day one:*
_When I landed on the beach I didn't know where to go, who to trust. I saw a city off to my left and a smaller town to my right. I opted for the smaller town in hopes of finding some gear that might help me. Within an hour I was hungry, thirsty and still not at that town. Going to a town is risky because I can clearly see that there are more zombies in towns. I tried sneaking in but at every turn I'd see a zombie walking around, crawling on the ground or just standing there. I came across no less than 3 dead survivors which confirmed just how dangerous this area was. I found a shed and sat down inside. My back to the wall I ate some food, drank some water and could tell that my character was moving better. Feeling fresh I ventured out and looked through the gear that the dead survivors left behind. Found some canned beans and more water. No ammo though. I decided to check out a few more buildings when I heard the moaning of a zombie close by. Before I knew what was going on it made a god awful noise and came after me. it didn't just run at me...it zigged and zagged...It took three shots before I brought it down. But those three shots attracted the attention of other zombies. 

I was on the run now...leaving the city and its treasures behind. Three zombies giving chase. After running as fast as I could I stopped, turned and crouched down. My breathing was erratic and my aim off but I took all three zombies down. I went through several clips of valuable ammo though. I sat for awhile after going through their clothing for any gear. Not much but one had some food. I decided to stay clear of the towns for now and head off into the woods. At one point I heard some gun shots and got low…waited but I never saw anyone or anything. The sun was low on the horizon by this point but I could see a couple of house and a barn off in the distance. When I arrived there were two zombies hanging out. I got as close as I could and had to make a decision to either ignore the buildings and the gear I might find and move on or kill the zombies spending valuable ammo for gear that might not be there at all. Hungry, thirsty and one clip of ammo left I decided to kill them. Once they were dead I looked through the house…canned beans, some soda, 1 clip of ammo for my pistol. I moved to the barn and found a tire for a truck but I didn’t have room in my pack for that. Nothing else useful Just when I almost gave up I saw a outhouse. When I approached I hit the mother load! 12 guage ammo, two crossbow bolts, a crossbow, water and food. Someone might have stashed this kit here but I didn’t see a name so finders keepers.

Later while following a road I heard a noise in the bushes. I stopped and another survivor peeked out. We watched each other closely before turning our weapons away and moving down the street together. We kept each other company for awhile till a pack of 10 or more zombies came out of no-where. We split up and I used all my ammo killing the ones running me down. I never did see that other survivor again. I could only hope he made it out alive.

By this time it was getting dark. I mean DARK. I couldn’t see my hand in front of my face. I was in the woods with no map, no light, and no night vision. I had some flares and tossed one on the ground. It felt better being able to see again but I knew if there was anyone or anything nearby that they would see this light. So I moved on. From a safe distance I watch my flare for 20 minutes before it winked out and blackness took hold again.

I’ll be honest and say I was worried and little scared too. I couldn’t see anything! After awhile I noticed that I could see through the tree tops at the skyline and there was a wide opening with what looked like power lines running off into the distance. I guessed that they might follow a road so I started walking. Eventually I could make out roof tops in the skyline but no lights. I wasn’t sure what to do. I just wanted to find a safe place to hide. That’s when I heard the zombie. He was right on top of me. I jumped up to run and then heard more…and more….and more! I ran but couldn’t see anything. The sounds of them chasing me and the groaning they made was damn near driving me mad! I had 2 bolts for my crossbow and a few rounds in my gun. They were on me. They were hitting me from every direction. I emptied my clip into the blackness. Each muzzle-flash showed me the zombies in front of me. Ammo depleted…..I tossed down a flare. All hope gave out when I realized I had run into a dead end alley and there were a dozen zombies around me. As they broke my arms and I fell to the ground I could only ask why me? I didn’t think it would end this way._
That was my first experience with DayZ.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2012)

I want this soo bad. I'm just not willing to shell out $40 bucks for both Arma II and the expansion at this point.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 21, 2012)

You got PM.


----------



## tianhui (May 22, 2012)

Looks very tempting,
I think amazon has this for $15.
I just wish Steam would put it on sale.
Fingers crossed for summer sale!


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 22, 2012)

Greatest mod ever, please if people wanna play hit me up on steam W45T3DSL4Y3R


----------



## stinger608 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, going to download that sucker soon!!! Looks to be an awesome mod and a ton of people are playing the game with the mod!!!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2012)

I'm done trusting strangers. Every time I see another survivor they kill me. I always think; maybe this time the survivor will be like me and move on but then they kill me lol

From now on if I see a survivor I'm going to avoid if possible but if not then I will shoot first.


----------



## erixx (May 23, 2012)

is this MP or SP? MP could be fun uniting as TPU-Survivers 

Edit: sh!t, Iron Front -preordered- is out tomorrrow I will concentrate on that one, fighting fascists is rewarding compared to fighting zombies haha
It is also based on ArmaII engine...  Ah,... last but not least : great job Whitenoise!


----------



## catnipkiller (May 23, 2012)

Iv spent alot of time in this mod and its great. Still working on getting a chopper working but sofar iv got 2 jeeps 1 off road and 3 white pos cars up and running with a few friends. just the other night me and a few buddies hijacked a jeep adn took out a squad of bandits that had silenced m4's.
Stay away from dallas 4 thatserver has a few " dev friends" and they have hid all the cars and they run arround with all the hard to find guns. O yeha and they threaten to have you banned when you kill them.


----------



## Conti027 (May 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want this soo bad. I'm just not willing to shell out $40 bucks for both Arma II and the expansion at this point.



Well you can get the combo pack for $30 on steam.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

I got it. Entered a server, killed 8 zombies, ran out of bullets and died. I have no clue on how most of the controls work.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 25, 2012)

I think you will learn fairly quick that this is not your typical FPS that you jump in game and start killing zombies. 

Your only mission is to survive. Killing zombies doesn't do too much to help you. Infact it usually just brings more zombies to you that heard your gunshots and or bandits. I think when you kill a zombie there is a 35% chance that they might have some gear on them. I've killed around 50 or so and maybe 1 in 20 has something. (In my experience.)

If you see a bandit; shoot on sight because he's gonna shoot you if he can. Bandits generally have gear thats worth taking unless he just spawned at the coast.

Other Survivors is a crap shoot. Sometimes they want to avoid you and sometimes they want to join up and other times (most times in my experience) they just shoot you.

I've learned one lesson; most people in this game just want to shoot first and take your gear. So for me I avoid zombies (I kill the ones that are blocking my entry into a building - or I lure them off and circle back) I avoid all bandits and survivors as well. When I do see one I take aim and if I see any indication that they aren't going to just run by I will kill them. To date I have not killed a survivor though as I prefer to avoid them.

People in chat will try to trick you. They'll say they are friendly and if you come to a certain location they will give you food, work with you etc... sometimes this is legit. Many times they are just tricking you into going where they want so they can kill you.

Last night this guy was telling people over chat to come into the church and he would share food because he had a ton. The thing is though i was in that church and he wasn't. He was 2 buildings over in a tower with a rifle waiting for people to get close to the church so he could shoot them.

Don't trust anyone! Group with people you know from these and other forums if you want to play with people that won't stab you in the back.


----------



## Richieb0y (May 25, 2012)

i always spawn already bleeding the mod is great but major bugs are ruin it


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I think you will learn fairly quick that this is not your typical FPS that you jump in game and start killing zombies.
> 
> Your only mission is to survive. Killing zombies doesn't do too much to help you. Infact it usually just brings more zombies to you that heard your gunshots and or bandits. I think when you kill a zombie there is a 35% chance that they might have some gear on them. I've killed around 50 or so and maybe 1 in 20 has something. (In my experience.)
> 
> ...



From reading up on it and watching videos, I pretty much get all this. Now, how do the f***ing buttons work?! Lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2012)

lol

Just go into the options and switch everything that you normally would for any fps game you play.

I don't really know what you mean. Have you ever played ARMA games or the original Operation Flashpoint? Its all the same.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Have you ever played ARMA games or the original Operation Flashpoint? Its all the same.



Nope. I got it down now.. Been doing quite well actually.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2012)

ill be buying this tonight.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2012)

Id love to play this but i dont fancy buying ARMA 2 just for a mod. I like how it works in real time and has simulation elements. Must be annoying to not know where you are going, not find anything and get killed by a random stranger


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 31, 2012)

Looks great, just been watching a couple of videos on it. I think a proper retail game with this sort of gameplay is long overdue. Imagine a walking dead style FPS/mmo, with realism being the key... Yum yum.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2012)

played for about 2 hours with erocker last night. good fun all around if you are into survival in a world where you have no idea where you are or what to do. lol!


----------



## Crazykenny (May 31, 2012)

Its a bitch to find someone without a map since most name signs of the villages are in Russian? . If you're into realism I highly advice you guys to checkout the A.C.E 2 (Advanced Combat Enviroment) mod. It makes ArmA 2 hyper-realistic (to a extent where the game engine becomes the limit).


----------



## GTX (May 31, 2012)

yeah this gets a lot of attention i find nothing interesting bout it :/


----------



## D007 (May 31, 2012)

Uhm Arma 3 is coming out and imo arma 1 and arma 2 have been terrbily optimized.. They need to do better with arma 3.. I know Arma, played it for years, made some very big campaigns. I actually made sahrani virus unleashed in arma with my brother,made a lot of maps. 

When it comes to something like sniping in Arma at very far range, the desynch is so bad, you pretty much can't do it.
You watch the little soliders jump 10 feet at a time, as they run across the field, getting closer and closer, one hop at a time..lol..
Same thing can be said for everythging else.
But as far as war "simulation" games, go it is by far the most extensive and the best one I have played. Nothing comes even close..
Just needs to fix the desynch.

I might redownload Arma 2 and check it out..  my zombies, that's what sahrani virus unleashed we made in Arma 1 was. 
Took me and my bro months of scripting.


----------



## Evolved (May 31, 2012)

Been playing this DayZ mod for several weeks now.

The only problem is that, if you don't play every single day, your character will be reset from its previous save point.

And then my friends and I have to spend another two hours looking for each other, and sometimes dying on the way and losing all our gear... 

Probably one of the best Mods ever made!


----------



## catnipkiller (May 31, 2012)

The only thing I hate about this mod is respawning at the coast at random. I had a dmr and camo clothing so everyone tries to kill me when i spawn. Every time I spawn at the coast I just run north its alot safer then geting killed by someone spawning on you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The only thing I hate about this mod is respawning at the coast at random. I had a dmr and camo clothing so everyone tries to kill me when i spawn. Every time I spawn at the coast I just run north its alot safer then geting killed by someone spawning on you.



we were on a server with only about 15-20 people which made that much less of an issue. in fact, we starting creeping around searching for people to kill.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 31, 2012)

yeah i normaly roll with 2-3 more people We look for cars or for people with cars to take. Running with a pdw and a dmr with 5 mags. Im running my own vent atm   notrollzone.killervent.com  6904 currently camping the tents @ story sabor wating for people to enter.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2012)

i didnt know you could drive vehicles in this mod...


----------



## catnipkiller (May 31, 2012)

So far iv found  3 white cars 2 red ones 3 jeeps 1 chopper (then got sniped) and still have a truck in 1 server. It takes alot of shit to get one working and you need to know where all the gass stations are or you will die.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2012)

sounds like a challenge worth pursueing.


----------



## D007 (May 31, 2012)

Wow they really put some effort into this.. I'm gonna redownload arma 2 when I gett of work, hope I can join yas. .. but dam I have to reconfigure my controller again for it.. That will be horrendous lol..


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2012)

i just use the keyboard and mouse. i dont think a controller will help at all for this game but i could be wrong.


----------



## D007 (May 31, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just use the keyboard and mouse. i dont think a controller will help at all for this game but i could be wrong.



I map my controller to K&M with modifier keys and things like that. I end up with everything I need on the controller minus a few keys. It works very well for me actually. I never had a problem topping kills in matches.
Played arma, arma 2 and arrowhead like that. Just finished downloading.
If my layout and profiles are saved somehow it will be easy.. if not I'll be stuck on controller settings for the next hour..lol..


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 31, 2012)

Controller or a stick is a must for helo's in this game. Everything else is mouse and keyboard friendly.

This mod is making me wanna install on my laptop.


----------



## D007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok done mapping stuff. This game is seriously complicated to map..lol.. I'm saving this profile..
Where are you guys?
I tried hopping on that vent but it didn't connect Cat.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2012)

ill be on around 1030 eastern time tonight on my TS  easyrhino.homelinux.com


----------



## D007 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still trying to get this thing working..lol.. Looking like I'm going to have to hop on it tomorrow. Idk why the launch icon is giving me trouble. I'm trying to bypass launching steam so I make a copy of the *original* launch icon and launch it from there. But I have to edit the launch icon and add -mod=@dayz at the end. It's supposed to look like this if I do it that way then?

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\ArmA2OA.exe"-mod=@dayz

I tried this using the steam method: -nosplash-mod=@Dayz
Nosplash works by it's self but once I add the rest it doesn't work..

I'm sure there is a way to do this without launching steam.. XD
Well at least my controller is all set and I have the files in place. I'll be ready for tomorrow.
Worse comes to worse I'll just play with steam open but I'd rather save the performance for the game.

PS: if anyone uses pinnacle profiler, I can give you a great setup for this game, if you want to use Xbox360, or ps3 emulating xbox etc..


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 1, 2012)

Fixed my vent port
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2643141&postcount=27

Today i shot 5 people only killed one other 4 logged off.

http://www.arma2.com/arma-2-chernarus/map-of-chernarus_en.html use this if you dont have a map


----------



## D007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bah I have to reinstall ARMA 2 as well or I get the Chenarus has been deleted error.
You have to have OA and Arma 2 installed apparently.
I'll see yas this weekend I guess. But I got the rest of it sorted and it says dayz in the top corner of my game. Just that error stopping me and thats how u fix it..

Man is it just me or Does arma have the best mouse/analog aim you have ever seen? It is so freaking smooth..
I hope the desynch issues have been fixed..


----------



## newconroer (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't remember about Arma II.. can we host a local server to mess around on while we get used to the mod or is it only official servers or?


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2012)

newconroer said:


> I can't remember about Arma II.. can we host a local server to mess around on while we get used to the mod or is it only official servers or?



There's a ton of DayZ servers. If you need to get your skills polished up, just joint a server with a few people on it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2012)

to say this game is frustrating is an understatement. it can be fun in groups but currently there are no real objectives other than to stay alive which requires essentially crouching slowly everywhere you go. and since the map is enormous expect to be playing for days on end before you can get enough parts to get a vehicle running


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 1, 2012)

Not ture all you have to do is farm the factory near dolona or w.e its called. fastest way to get car parts. Just run far away from it and run back the items will respawn.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Not ture all you have to do is farm the factory near dolona or w.e its called. fastest way to get car parts. Just run far away from it and run back the items will respawn.



ooooo. perhaps i will give that a shot tonight...


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 3, 2012)

I think i beat the game.





And this is D007 passed out drunk again.




Death to the red car.


----------



## MainframeTM (Jun 4, 2012)

Good mod. I've only had 2 nights playing but have got the controls down for the most part. I don't fully understand how to pick up items and made the mistake of leaving my empty water bottle behind and ended up dying from having no water. All in all I like how brutal it is. Thou I would @ least like some over all arc of a point other then surviving.


----------



## D007 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol Catnip killed me in cold blood a few nights ago.. On accident.. XD Logged back in after logging out due to a crazy swarm of zeds. I run in front of him and he mows me down with the 249..lol.. nice.. We have a pretty decent group in here. Hope some more hop into vent. I went into your TS channel Rhino but no one was in there.. We always have a few in vent ^^. We had 6 people together this last weekend. Was great.. We team up a lot now, much more fun..

That second pic he posted from the bottom of his pics..Yea, that's me dead after he mowed me down.. XD
I lost that m240 unfortunately later. Had 500 rounds too.. ; ;


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 8, 2012)

I died afew days agao to a hacker that took 50+ shots in the chest and got up and killed me1 shot. Had 1399 zombie kills ajd all it took was one loop hopper hacker to end it. Now i have the m107 and a m14 for back up.  Feel free to join my vent if anyone is looking to team up.


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I died afew days agao to a hacker that took 50+ shots in the chest and got up and killed me1 shot. Had 1399 zombie kills ajd all it took was one loop hopper hacker to end it. Now i have the m107 and a m14 for back up.  Feel free to join my vent if anyone is looking to team up.



What is your vent? PM me if you need to.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 9, 2012)

I think some1 is playing in my vent atm.
We jump on at rando times i will be on after work.  notrollzone.killervent.com   6904


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2012)

1.7.1 update has been released and this game just got a whole lot harder. Kinda sucks it just happened as Easy Rhino and I were in the game and just fixed a van. Oh yeah, no more starting out with a weapon. You get a flashlight instead.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

Last night i made my atv fly over 200 feet in the air and i died. Had a yellow car for a day drove it past cherno and electro all day getting shot at untill our luck ran out. We have just stole a bus and cant wait to start the party! We play on dallas25 it seems to allways have people playing and stable most of the time.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I found a respawn point for a large truck that looks like it can hold a bunch of people. I just need to get used to the way the zombies act first.

This is the truck:







Here's the van we fixed and I also stumbled upon a crashed heli earlier.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

After patch1.7 i cant get screenshots screenshots to work dont know why but not even print screen will work. I would also like to warn people about atvs they tip over eazy and die so it's best just to go around them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2012)

omg wtf is with the zombies now in 1.7.1. also, a server admin screwed us hard last night. and not the good kind of screwed.

edit: start with a flashlight? omg this game is impossible now. all i want to do is have a decent chance at taking a vehicle around without having to spend 2 hours working on it. now this game is super lame


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

Im staying on 1.7 till they bring back a starter weapon. Giving everyone just a flashlight will just make all the call of duty kids going to the shore after finding a weapon and shoot you in the face.  Don't worry you can blind them and scream IM FRIENDLY!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Im staying on 1.7 till they bring back a starter weapon. Giving everyone just a flashlight will just make all the call of duty kids going to the shore after finding a weapon and shoot you in the face.  Don't worry you can blind them and scream IM FRIENDLY!!!



yes, switching to flashlight only is super pathetic. i like the survival aspect of the game but this is ridiculous. and it is true that now if you just want to grief people go to the shore and easily kill them. not to mention without a weapon it is going to take a lot longer to creep around towns finding something to defend yourself with.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I like what they did with the patch. I see people not shooting each other as much. Also, even though you start with no weapons you can actually hide from the zombies now.


----------



## D007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool, I'll hop back on and check it out. Been taking a break from zombies. Had to get some eve in and I have a ton of great games I need to play like batman AC and Skyrim.. XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2012)

Been playing DayZ since it's public release, f'ing love it. Until today. 1.7.1 has changed things dramatically, however these have now been identified as bugs and a hotfix will be released in 6 or so hours according to the DayZ twitter.

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I like what they did with the patch. I see people not shooting each other as much. Also, even though you start with no weapons you can actually hide from the zombies now.



ahh, so that is why the zombies were acting so strangely. hrm ok i will have to give it a go again. after last night's disaster though with the server admin i dont know if i have the heart to spend hours and hours playing :shadedshu

edit: erocker were you able to recover our van?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

After every patch they reset my forum pass. I think they have done this because i called out griff the devs friend that plays on dallas 4. I killed him along time agao took his jeep and killed him a kid he then threatened to banned me because he was a devs friend. Im still on 1.7 driving arround in my bus having a wonder time.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahh, so that is why the zombies were acting so strangely. hrm ok i will have to give it a go again. after last night's disaster though with the server admin i dont know if i have the heart to spend hours and hours playing :shadedshu
> 
> edit: erocker were you able to recover our van?



I just checked on the same server and the van is gone. I died. It's a bit too difficult with the zombies being borked at the moment.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

I was in my buss drove past electro ran some1 over then the admin killed the server after i wouldent pick him up.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I was in my buss drove past electro ran some1 over then the admin killed the server after i wouldent pick him up.



Report the admin/server. They aren't supposed to be doing that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2012)

ahh fail. this is turning fail pretty quickly...


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 17, 2012)

We got the bus back then our drunken friend crashed it and we can't find him. Party bus is out of control!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2012)

i checked online and it looks like you have to buy a dedi server for this game. you cant run a private server or a personal one. it is pretty expensive too. 32 slots is 52 bucks a month. that is very high for such an old game.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

Lost the bus found the VAN!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

how are you finding these things? you either play for 8 hours a day or hack your game files!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

More like we send 5 people to every spawn spot we know after a server respawned a few cars. Dallas 25 it's been my main server for a few weeks now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> More like we send 5 people to every spawn spot we know after a server respawned a few cars. Dallas 25 it's been my main server for a few weeks now.



how do you know when a server respawns new vehicles?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

Iv been playing is the server for a few weeks and one night 2 busses spawned 1 in cherno the other in electro. So we whent hunting and found a few good cars.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv been playing is the server for a few weeks and one night 2 busses spawned 1 in cherno the other in electro. So we whent hunting and found a few good cars.



but how do you know when they spawn? is there a server message?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

Just luck about 3 hr agao i killed 5 people in under 2mins after they fired on me first. Got to love the shotty point blank.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 18, 2012)

Do I need ARMA II and ARAM OAH to play this or just OAH. Not sure since I have never played ARMA II.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Do I need ARMA II and ARAM OAH to play this or just OAH. Not sure since I have never played ARMA II.



You need both ARMA II and OAH, however you can get ARMA 2 (Lite) for free. If you're OK with buying a retail copy you can get both together cheaper than you can on Steam. Prices have increased slightly due to the mods popularity.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

https://twitter.com/dayzdevteam/status/214708091411906561

good news! the devs will be fixing the water/food spawns tonight! 

im still not sure why some of the servers seem to have the new line of sight function working properly and others do not. also, zombies continue to spawn near me. very annoying and almost unplayable.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

1.71.1 looks like thry cant fix the spawn clusters so they took your starter wep away.
I keep spawning near like3-7 other people just spawning in. If they fixed this there would be alot less rando dm on the beaches.



Every time i drive my van past cherno or electro they shoot at me 8(.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> 1.71.1 looks like thry cant fix the spawn clusters so they took your starter wep away.
> I keep spawning near like3-7 other people just spawning in. If thry fixed tgis there would be alot less rando dm on the beaches.
> 
> 
> ...



i would shoot at you too if i saw you driving in a vehicle.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm freaking gaggin' for this new hotfix, it can't come quick enough!


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> 1.71.1 looks like thry cant fix the spawn clusters so they took your starter wep away.
> I keep spawning near like3-7 other people just spawning in. If they fixed this there would be alot less rando dm on the beaches.
> 
> 
> ...



One doesn't just drive into Cherno or Elektro. They are filled with the worst people possible. It's like Mordor excepte your are free to come and go as you please and it's probablly safer inside Mordor.



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm freaking gaggin' for this new hotfix, it can't come quick enough!



No food or water yet? I did get an update with Six Launcher today.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

got myself a nice lee enfield with 3 clips. walk outside to a nice open field. suddenly every zombie and their mother spawns near me and takes me out. i hate this game.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahahahahahah or Jajajajajajajajaja! Stay away from them Brazilian servers. If they can't fix the zombie spawning, they should just make the zombies sing the trololol song so they're a bit easier to detect. It kinda makes sense since the game takes place in Russia and all...


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

I drive my van solo in a loop from kamanka to berzeno driving on the main coast road yelling IM IN A VAN WHY YOU SHOOT AT ME in direct chat.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol.

This is what I get when I login now:







Even the debug forest is broke.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol.
> 
> This is what I get when I login now:
> 
> ...



yes the entire game is pretty much shit. between the alpha code and the really slow servers playing this game is pointless.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

You should try some of the other arma2 mods i like the cops n robbers mod.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is pointless.



This is the reason I love it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

I took my bus to the nw air feild on a server with 50 peoplein the server i think i beat the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2012)

ahh yea hotfix is complete and we now have melee weapons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of course the devs say melee is way underpowered and just in testing so probably not worth trying. er, now devs say melee hit to the head will instakill them.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 19, 2012)

1.7.1.2 is better but they've broken so much stuff by adding in _more_ stupid features. I love the mod, but they're slowly ruining it for me.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

I played through a few hours tonight and it went pretty well. Didn't bother with melee weapons though. I definiitely like what they did with the zombies, it's nice to have the ability to ditch them when you have no weapon.

Oh yeah, I found a working bus that was drivable but needed engine parts. Pulled up to a warehouse, found engine parts and when I went back to the bus, it was on fire and there was some dude next to it bandaging himself up from the botched bus robbery. I put a round from my enfield in his head. Vengeance was mine.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 19, 2012)

Since the mods release I didn't kill any survivors only bandits. Now that they've removed the bandit skin and pretty much _everyone_ is a selfish cunt, I've completely changed my stance and have turned into a more cautious player and will kill anyone that engages me.

Got crippled this morning because some dildo shot me. Weirdly I got a bandit kill and not a murder. I'm happy as I didn't die and was rewarded for my efforts; an ALICE pack, MP5 and M1911 ammo. 



No morphine though the bastard.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, two hotfixes since I went to bed last night. The guy making this mod works freaking hard.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2012)

i got a chance to actually play the game for 2 hours today. i think i am getting the hang of it. i am server jumping to find better stuff and it seems i am much better at avoiding zeds now that they have updated the game twice. i have lots of food and water and ammo but still no weapons! i am searching high and low.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i got a chance to actually play the game for 2 hours today. i think i am getting the hang of it. i am server jumping to find better stuff and it seems i am much better at avoiding zeds now that they have updated the game twice. i have lots of food and water and ammo but still no weapons! i am searching high and low.



I might have a G17 and some mags in my pack.. I just don't know as I spent an hour last night trying to reconnect to a server and gave up. I don't remember if I still have the stuff or not. Unfortunately I'm stuck working in 100F weather today until 6. FTL.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2012)

well i can play later tonight around the usual time.

edit: ugh just died and lost everything. it seems like the laggy servers is what causes the zombies to spawn all around you. they should spawn before you reach a town but the laggy ones spawn once you get into the town making it impossible. i had found a bike and was riding it around like a boss.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)

Game is broke. "eye/ear" meters don't seem to work. Zombies get aggro'd from a mile away and once they start chasing you FPS tanks.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah 1.7.1.4 is really, really screwy. Cmon hotfix overnight!




catnipkiller said:


> You should try some of the other arma2 mods i like the cops n robbers mod.



Wastedland is pretty fun once you figure it out as well. No files needed just set your Mission filter to Wasteland


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2012)

See I've found 1.7.1.4 to be excellent. Only thing broken is the retarded hatchets.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2012)

the zeds are still messed up. some servers dont seem to be working right with the line of sight update.

edit: ahh yea update time!!!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't help but think 1.7.1.5 won't be out until I'm asleep.

:shadedshu


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got done uploading my vid its still processing i think but it should work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gpvSLBqd5s&feature=youtu.be
made this in under 5 mins dont juge it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can't help but think 1.7.1.5 won't be out until I'm asleep.
> 
> :shadedshu



just came out dude.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)

1.7.1.5 has just been released.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like some good fixes and features. should see some major performance improvements and zombie fixes!!! finally!!!

Changelog:
* [NEW]	 Infected raycast for line-of-sight less often (improves performance)
* [FIXED]	Infected can see through terrain ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/33787 )
* [FIXED]	Raycasting being taken from wrong body position (ensured it is from eye level)
* [FIXED]	Infected sometimes spawn close to a player (previous check once, now up to ten times)
* [NEW]	 Infected bodies will despawn after 5 minutes of their death (improves performance)
* [FIXED]	Sometimes infected will stand still after loosing line-of-sight ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/33715 )
* [FIXED]	Can dupe tent's by right clicking (forgot to close the window)
* [FIXED]	Poor performance caused by infected search behavior (MAJOR performance increase during closed testing)
* [FIXED]	Audibility is far to high (completely rebalanced, in line with how it was in previous updates)
* [FIXED]	Can dupe food during cooking if click really fast (now you cannot)
* [FIXED]	Trying to pick up a hatchet would create fake ammo (now will not)
* [FIXED]	Hatchet takes up too much room (can now be transferred between toolbelt and primary slot through gear action)
* [REVERT]	Hatchet now collected as an Item (toolbelt) and can be equipped to primary (gear action)
* [NEW]	 Flashlights can now be packed to toolbelt also (gear action)
* [NEW]	 New players will spawn with flashlight added to their toolbelt not backpack
* [FIXED]	Infected sometimes not inspecting thrown items (they will walk to the location of a noise, 20-40m away)
* [FIXED]	Unlimited Infected spawning (now has a cooldown enabled so it won't spawn too many at once)
* [FIXED]	Melee weapon sounds non-existent/terrible (now has placeholder sounds)


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)

Getting into a server is quite difficult.. But they seem to be updating pretty quickly.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 20, 2012)

My van is still on a 1.7 server


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)

It stinks they don't host the old files anymore.  I did get into one 1.7.1.5 server for a little bit and it seems good. Ran through a town that easy rhino and I ran through last night and instead of having 30 zombies on our tail, I only had two after a while. Eye and ear indicators seem balanced now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 20, 2012)

If i ever get a bus again everyone needs to get in and we can storm cherno!


----------



## D007 (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear they are updating this.. Gives me reason to download the new version.
I bet I have to like reinstall everything for the new updates or something.. Oh joy.. XD

EDIT: Ooh I just saw the sixupdater thing. Soo doing that..
Don't chya just love modern technology..
Where r yas? I'm trying to hop into a game. Could use some team work.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2012)

Be sure to DL the latest ArmAII beta patch. Extract it then run the .exe. When using Sixupdater go to options and tick the "Beta" checkbox. Servers fill up very quickly, it's tough to get into one. I'm in one right now and so far I'm very happy with this release.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 21, 2012)

Advanced swimming technique!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWc0mc1z5c&feature=plcp


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> just came out dude.



I knew it!

I played a little this morning, liking it so far.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2012)

I've made UK #31 my official server to play on. The admin is awesome and it seems the same players like to use it. I surprisingly get a good ping to that server. We need to team up!  Whenever time permits anyways.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 21, 2012)

Any cheap deals on Arma II: OAH? Really want to try this game out.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any cheap deals on Arma II: OAH? Really want to try this game out.



Gamestop has it for ten bucks. http://www.google.com/search?q=ArmA....,cf.osb&fp=6d291ee22b7a8f44&biw=1680&bih=881

You do need ArmA II and ArmA II OA. If you don't have either you can get the combined operations pack on Steam for $30 bucks.


----------



## D007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dayz I fear imay be subject to the same fate of all Mod maps in Arma since Arma 1..
The game can't handle the coding and it fumbles all over it's self..
Servers already can't handle Dayz and the more comlex it becomes, the worse they will handle it.

After making Sahrani virus unleashed and Quarantine unleashed I think I have a pretty good idea of what I'm talking about.. Both of those mods were zombie maps for Arma 1. Both took servers to their knees.. 
At least they have save scripts though so you don't loose your info, so that's a plus when the server crashes..
Maybe Arma 3 will handle it better, fingers crossed. 
The game needs more vehicles though, at least more things like bikes or 2 seater atv's, something..
Been walking for weeks and I've been all over the place.
Currency would be nice as well, maybe black markets dealers and vehicle sales..
I'd  to be able to shoot out of car windows and off the back of a bike...lol..

What makes it actually fun is finding people to team up with.
If you can do that and work together well, you can have a good time..
That is Dayz's saving grace imo..

I'm looking forward to updates. ^^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 21, 2012)

D007 said:


> Dayz I fear imay be subject to the same fate of all Mod maps in Arma since Arma 1..
> The game can't handle the coding and it fumbles all over it's self..
> Servers already can't handle Dayz and the more comlex it becomes, the worse they will handle it.
> 
> ...



from what ive read the engine arma 2 uses is cpu intensive which accounts for the reason servers cost so much to run. so i wouldnt be surprised if in the end the crippling engine code makes the game buggy as balls.

they still need to fix zombies walking through closed doors and they need to add more working vehicles. oh, i and i wont team up with anyone i dont know. i "murdered" 3 people today as they were yelling at me they were friendly. sorry pal, but i am not friendly.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2012)

Gah, just got sniped by some coward in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## D007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> from what ive read the engine arma 2 uses is cpu intensive which accounts for the reason servers cost so much to run. so i wouldnt be surprised if in the end the crippling engine code makes the game buggy as balls.
> 
> they still need to fix zombies walking through closed doors and they need to add more working vehicles. oh, i and i wont team up with anyone i dont know. i "murdered" 3 people today as they were yelling at me they were friendly. sorry pal, but i am not friendly.



Lol.. Yea  that.. 
"you friendly" 
"Oh yea, I'm friendly".. BOOM!
Not me, no sir, I shoot first..lol..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 21, 2012)

D007 said:


> Lol.. Yea  that..
> "you friendly"
> "Oh yea, I'm friendly".. BOOM!
> Not me, no sir, I shoot first..lol..



the ironic thing is now that i have a bunch of loot and a wicked AKM i really dont get much stuff off of the people i kill. now i just do it as a survival instinct. i know im gonna get gunned down in the back one day.

also, so today i was stalking this one guy into a warehouse. i used my hatchet on him and hit him in the head 3 times before he fell. but he didnt die. the noise alerted the zeds which came running in and proceeded to eat him alive! he didnt die for 5 minutes as i took his stuff and walked away. lol i am evil!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Gamestop has it for ten bucks. http://www.google.com/search?q=ArmA....,cf.osb&fp=6d291ee22b7a8f44&biw=1680&bih=881
> 
> You do need ArmA II and ArmA II OA. If you don't have either you can get the combined operations pack on Steam for $30 bucks.



Any better deals for both or 30 is the cheapest?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 22, 2012)

Well some douchefag killed me the other night because he could. I then managed to reclaim what I had lost elsewhere only for one Zed, _one,_ to knock me the fuck out this morning and about then 30 eat me. I had 12000 blood & lost it almost instantly. I lost an AKS with 7 mags, my M16A2 with 3 mags & all the other gubbins.

However, this morning I got an AK-74 with a couple of mags & managed to get some food & drink. They're planning on bringing out 1.7.1.6 to fix the debug forest spawn at some point _if_ people have issues with 1.7.1.5.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 22, 2012)

Found another bus had a m249, ak74u, cz550 and food. Drove it to my camp and logged off hope its still there by morning^^


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the ironic thing is now that i have a bunch of loot and a wicked AKM i really dont get much stuff off of the people i kill. now i just do it as a survival instinct. i know im gonna get gunned down in the back one day.
> 
> also, so today i was stalking this one guy into a warehouse. i used my hatchet on him and hit him in the head 3 times before he fell. but he didnt die. the noise alerted the zeds which came running in and proceeded to eat him alive! he didnt die for 5 minutes as i took his stuff and walked away. lol i am evil!



Bahahaha! That is beautiful...


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

Bah, I'm having bad luck today... So, if it's even feasable or wanted I would like to purchase a small server. Anyone interested? TPU clan would be nice, setup a voip of our choice, etc.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2012)

what kinda bad luck you having? also, what is small? 10 man?


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting killed alot. When I logged in today my player was dead. I think I teleported through the rock I was next to when I went to stand up. Yeah I was thinking a 10-15 man server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2012)

I would chip in some bucks to help out if it means we have it for a few months. I don't know if running your own server will solve you dying all the time though


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 22, 2012)

Having your own server in DayZ isn't really as clear cut as other games. You have to follow Rocket's rules to the letter. For example, if you kick a random person to make room for Easy Rhino when it is full, you risk being blacklisted and banned.

Very... unorthodox rules.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> I would chip in some bucks to help out if it means we have it for a few months. I don't know if running your own server will solve you dying all the time though



I'm looking into it. I have a deal lined up on a 6 core AMD chip which is all I need really. Figure, I keep it clocked around 3.6ghz and it should work great.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm looking into it. I have a deal lined up on a 6 core AMD chip which is all I need really. Figure, I keep it clocked around 3.6ghz and it should work great.



Good stuff, as long as you make sure you're clued up on the rules you can't go wrong. I was planning on getting one with some friends but after looking into it, not being able to have reserved slots (et al) made us think otherwise. Just imagine having your own server and not being able to get in or make room.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Good stuff, as long as you make sure you're clued up on the rules you can't go wrong. I was planning on getting one with some friends but after looking into it, not being able to have reserved slots (et al) made us think otherwise. Just imagine having your own server and not being able to get in or make room.



That's why people restart servers. "Oops, it crashed" The get on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm looking into it. I have a deal lined up on a 6 core AMD chip which is all I need really. Figure, I keep it clocked around 3.6ghz and it should work great.



wait, you have to be a game hosting company to have run the server i thought. they dont just give out the server files. or am i wrong?

edit: wtf. i have mastered this game but i still die thanks to all the wall glitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had so much stuff. over 100 kills, 5 murders, a fuel tank and a wheel for our car. there were 30 zeds around the firestation at the northern airfield and 1, i mean 1 zed got tipped off and fell through the ceiling and knocked me out!! B!HB!HB!LBH!BL!BH!LBH!LBH


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol, rage. 

Don't worry, I have a fully working truck:







Was walking just south of the NE airfiled and there it was with its lights on. Everything was green except the engine and I just so happened to be carrying engine parts. There's about 1/3rd. tank of gas left in it.

NEED GERRY CANS!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

They need to make a really polished game based exactly on this mod, It would sell. Dead Island was promising, but it sucked.


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> They need to make a really polished game based exactly on this mod, It would sell. Dead Island was promising, but it sucked.



That's the plan.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 23, 2012)

Would anyone like to gift me ARMA II: Combined Operations . I went to my local EB games today and they said they only sold OAH. 

If someone gifts me I will be forever grateful and you get 1000 internetz XD

I wish I could somehow give you something in return but I don't have any serials :S

I could though do something in Photoshop or edit a video for you. That's about it XD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, rage.
> 
> Don't worry, I have a fully working truck:
> 
> ...



bah, i had two jerry cans!! anyway, i will be on tomorrow night and we will own with that truck. i plan on murdering hundreds of people in this game.


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2012)

Heh, I was just at the NE airfield and saw a car driving around the runway in circles taking out zombies. I was hiding in the trees and was taking pot shots at it with my Winchester. After about shooting 12 rounds the car stopped and three people got out. Two of them immediately fell to the ground and the other guy got in the hanger. I was almost out of ammo, so I ran my ass off for about a half hour away from there.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 23, 2012)

I found the same truck as erocker broken down in kamenka fixed it up and drove up north. The god that found the truck said it was his first day we took our main camp and got him all geared up and went searching for car parts we had 5 people with us. I lost my bus but still have my dirt bike!


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2012)

I found that exact truck on another map just sitting on the road. Passed it up for now though. So I got a nice bandit kill today. Guy was following me around and asked where we're going. I said I'm waiting for a couple friends. I could see he trying to aim for my head. I did some jerky running around and low and behold he started firing. I then blasted him in the face with a slug. Haru came by afterwards and gave me a blood transfusion. Elektro is as deadly of a town as ever.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> I found that exact truck on another map just sitting on the road. Passed it up for now though. So I got a nice bandit kill today. Guy was following me around and asked where we're going. I said I'm waiting for a couple friends. I could see he trying to aim for my head. I did some jerky running around and low and behold he started firing. I then blasted him in the face with a slug. Haru came by afterwards and gave me a blood transfusion. Elektro is as deadly of a town as ever.



yeah, after you left, I ended up with decent gear... then I got eaten. still some pretty noticeable bugs, but even dying all the time it was a lot of fun.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ill play DayZ tonight. I am going to buy and install arma in a bit


----------



## D007 (Jun 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's why people restart servers. "Oops, it crashed" Then get on.



Haha,.. slick.. I like..
I had a rock dam near kill me a couple weeks ago and all I did was run over it.. Yea rocks are dangerous in Arma.. XD


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 23, 2012)

My camp got raided we lost a atv and a off road truck but still have a flat bed, dirt bike, atv and a van. We still know where another atv and truck are but dont have the parts the fix them as we need the parts we find to fix the flat bed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2012)

Reayth, Erocker, Black Haru, MT Alex and I are moving as a squad on our current serverGlobalGaming


Currently, i am tring to figure out why I have no sound. Well, it is actually more like very low sound even with audio in and out of game cranked to the max.



1nf3rn0x said:


> Would anyone like to gift me ARMA II: Combined Operations . I went to my local EB games today and they said they only sold OAH.
> 
> If someone gifts me I will be forever grateful and you get 1000 internetz XD
> 
> ...



buy it through steam for 30.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2012)

Had an awesome 6 man group going tonight. We're sticking to the wilderness so we didn't encounter any other people, but we did a lot of good hunting, looting and of course zombie killing. Tomorrow we head up to the NW airfield.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Had an awesome 6 man group going tonight. We're sticking to the wilderness so we didn't encounter any other people, but we did a lot of good hunting, looting and of course zombie killing. Tomorrow we head up to the NW airfield.



trying to recruit 2 more to add to the group ^_^ Wasn't it like 8hrs?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Had an awesome 6 man group going tonight. We're sticking to the wilderness so we didn't encounter any other people, but we did a lot of good hunting, looting and of course zombie killing. Tomorrow we head up to the NW airfield.



I should be able to join you tonight. However I find working with too many people very distracting.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> I should be able to join you tonight. However I find working with too many people very distracting.



It's like hearing cats. With downs. 

We split into squads for towns. It works pretty well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2012)

It is so much fun!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 24, 2012)

I find if you play with more then 6 people everyone starts yelling lol. I once had9 people trying to loot story sabor and it was a giant cluster fuck ending with me getting shot at by two people in gile suits then running because no one would reply.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2012)

so i made my way to story sabor and crawled underneath the hole in the red barn only to magically break my leg. i bled out extremly quickly and am down to 5000 blood with no morphine. this game's glitches are infuriating. anyway i have a blood bag if anyone can meet me there tonight.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 24, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I find if you play with more then 6 people everyone starts yelling lol. I once had9 people trying to loot story sabor and it was a giant cluster fuck ending with me getting shot at by two people in gile suits then running because no one would reply.



you gotta have sub squads, with a designated leader of each (and an overall leader). for the most part it went smooth once we got our routine down. 



Easy Rhino said:


> so i made my way to story sabor and crawled underneath the hole in the red barn only to magically break my leg. i bled out extremly quickly and am down to 5000 blood with no morphine. this game's glitches are infuriating. anyway i have a blood bag if anyone can meet me there tonight.



we are on the north side of zelenogorsk, so we can get you tonight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> you gotta have sub squads, with a designated leader of each (and an overall leader). for the most part it went smooth once we got our routine down.
> 
> 
> 
> we are on the north side of zelenogorsk, so we can get you tonight.



thanks. knowing my patience level i won't last long without help


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 24, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I once had9 people trying to loot story sabor and it was a giant cluster fuck...





nvidiaintelftw said:


> It is so much fun!



It went pretty damn smooth, even with us new dorks trying to figure out our backpacks.  You just have to watch out for Boy Wonder, here, because any time anyone finds anything he's yelling "Eeheew, I want that."  Can't have it all, Sweet Pea.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 24, 2012)

What is the best gun you have found? I have had 2x  m249's 2x m107's and a few dmrs and tricked m4's. Currently my friend has a gun with a thermal scope but my fave gun so far is the m249 iv got800 rounds for it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> you gotta have sub squads, with a designated leader of each (and an overall leader). for the most part it went smooth once we got our routine down.
> 
> 
> 
> we are on the north side of zelenogorsk, so we can get you tonight.



There is a TS3 plugin for ArmA II called A.C.R.E it installs on both TS3 and ARMAII

It allows you to channel up with your ArmA channels so we can group up and not have cross chat unless the squad leaders are communicating etc. http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/plugins/miscellaneous/Advanced-Combat-Radio-Environment.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> There is a TS3 plugin for ArmA II called A.C.R.E it installs on both TS3 and ARMAII
> 
> It allows you to channel up with your ArmA channels so we can group up and not have cross chat unless the squad leaders are communicating etc. http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/plugins/miscellaneous/Advanced-Combat-Radio-Environment.html



i couldnt get that to work at all.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i couldnt get that to work at all.



hmm ill have to take another look at it
im on in a few min we can test it


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mess with it. Our system was fine. We can always split ts channels.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> There is a TS3 plugin for ArmA II called A.C.R.E it installs on both TS3 and ARMAII
> 
> It allows you to channel up with your ArmA channels so we can group up and not have cross chat unless the squad leaders are communicating etc. http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/plugins/miscellaneous/Advanced-Combat-Radio-Environment.html



That sounds totally shitty.  I like to be able to chat with everyone in the squad.  I don't need to give Erocker a message to give to Haru to tell you to shut the hell up.  I'd rather do it myself.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, after looking at it on the DayZ forums, the server has to support it so yeah until then we stick to creating subchannels based on squads.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 25, 2012)

My servers down im lost with out it!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My servers down im lost with out it!



that is why the game is persistent. You can join another server and all your crap will go with you.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that is why the game is persistent. You can join another server and all your crap will go with you.



It does?  That's damn nice.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

Downloading Arma 2! I can't wait to play DayZ


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that is why the game is persistent. You can join another server and all your crap will go with you.


In dallas 25 i have a atv, flat bed truck and a dirt bike


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I wouldn't mess with it. Our system was fine. We can always split ts channels.



when are you hopping on TS and DayZ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Downloading Arma 2! I can't wait to play DayZ



Good we will have ~8-man squad or 2,  4-man fire teams. ^_^


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 25, 2012)

Met a guy online that said it was his first dayon the game he found a flat bed truck in kamenka and was killing people trying to take it so i talked him into getting on my vent. When i got there all i saw was a shells droping out of where his gun should of been. He scared the shit out of me. He was invisible and when i got the truck fixed he drove it like there was no road blocks on his end. Somthing to do with beta patch Probly one of the strangest things iv ever seen in this game.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

So, I just played a good hour of DayZ, and I almost instantly aggroed about 10 zombies that chased me to the next town where I aggroed even more, till I was being chased by close to 30 zombies. I never even found a gun.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> So, I just played a good hour of DayZ, and I almost instantly aggroed about 10 zombies that chased me to the next town where I aggroed even more, till I was being chased by close to 30 zombies. I never even found a gun.



You're doing it wrong. 



I had a f'ing wicked weekend with my friends. We were storming towns, taking down hostilities and blowing the front of Zed's head through the back. The greatest bit was when we all had to take cover from an articulated lorry with about 7 people in the back doing laps of our location. Was a fantastically terrifying experience. Before that, one of our squad got sniped by some ALT+F4'ing cock'ead. I can't f'ing wait for Rocket to sort that crap out.

I really hope that 1.7.2 doesn't fuck how things are now.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anybody log into the TeamSpeak and help me get this mod going. i got whats needed but am having issues joining a game. that and i have no idea how to play


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm at work so I can't but I'm pretty sure someone else will be able to help. Have you seen the introductory videos on YouTube?


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kurgan explained the game to me sounded to damn good. i needed to get into is did not know there was videos. but im not so good at following videos


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

I suggest you to spend your time just watching and then reading on the DayZ forums. It'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bad serial number given in setup. what is this error


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

Means the product key for the game is either blacklisted because it isn't legit or it's for the wrong version of ARMA. For example, you can't use your ARMA 2 key for Operation Arrowhead.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 25, 2012)

i bought Arma 2 and the opertaion pack from steam. im so confused this is getting complicated


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

All the info for getting it set up on Steam is on the DayZ forums. I think you have to right click on Operation Arrowhead (in Steam) and launch Combined Operations but before then you need to make sure the mod is installed correctly and then add the correct suffixes/commands in the Target box in the games properties.

Try this.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 25, 2012)

i have been looking through the forums and cant find anything talking about the problem im having. when it comes to this sort of things i am at a loss. im technically challenged. i thought i ran everything even the update patcher thing on the forums. but still having issues getting the game to go. keep getting the same error and i cannot find any post on this topic/problem


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

You have to run steam in administrator mode, I was getting that too. I'll be on TS if you need more help.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You have to run steam in administrator mode, I was getting that too. I'll be on TS if you need more help.



no you don't. just don't have steam running at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2012)

last night a bunch of noobs died at the northern airfield. this led to the group splitting up after respawn. i say we try and meet somewhere in a few days since it will take awhile to run across the map.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 25, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> last night a bunch of noobs died at the northern airfield. this led to the group splitting up after respawn. i say we try and meet somewhere in a few days since it will take awhile to run across the map.



Agreed.

We ran into the backpack glitch again last night .  It happened with Haru and I the night before, as well.  Sometimes when putting something large, like a gun, into someone's pack it will disappear.  I googled it and it seems to be fairly common.  So be on the safe side and drop your spare guns on the ground for your buddies to pick up.  Ducky wanted to swap his M16, with 30 rounds, to phenom for a damn crossbow with five bolts.  Phenom got his gun, but the crossbow disappeared.   Ducky and his f'ing crossbows  This is after I packed the damn thing around just to give it to him.

Seems like this glitch only affects the smallest pack.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)

This game needs more crossbows.......and transport helicopters.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate the crossbow.

My favourite gun so far has been an MA43 with a red dot. Currently have an AKM which I quite like.

New weapons in 1.7.2.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> last night a bunch of noobs died at the northern airfield. this led to the group splitting up after respawn. i say we try and meet somewhere in a few days since it will take awhile to run across the map.





MT Alex said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We ran into the backpack glitch again last night .  It happened with Haru and I the night before, as well.  Sometimes when putting something large, like a gun, into someone's pack it will disappear.  I googled it and it seems to be fairly common.  So be on the safe side and drop your spare guns on the ground for your buddies to pick up.  Ducky wanted to swap his M16, with 30 rounds, to phenom for a damn crossbow with five bolts.  Phenom got his gun, but the crossbow disappeared.   Ducky and his f'ing crossbows  This is after I packed the damn thing around just to give it to him.
> 
> Seems like this glitch only affects the smallest pack.





TheMailMan78 said:


> This game needs more crossbows.......and transport helicopters.



I agree. I died a few more times then crawled around with a broken leg and a hatchet and killed 27 zombies while crawling. fun fun fun. Ill  be on around 8pm CSt.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game needs more crossbows.......and transport helicopters.



I found a crossbow! No ammo though, It was sad.

Me Ugfy, and his friend Allen played for a good 2 hours today, it was awesome! I found an AK47, then pissed off an entire town of zombies and killed me and Ugfy. Allen killed himself on barbed wire. I love this game!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I found a crossbow! No ammo though, It was sad.
> 
> Me Ugfy, and his friend Allen played for a good 2 hours today, it was awesome! I found an AK47, then pissed off an entire town of zombies and killed me and Ugfy. Allen killed himself on barbed wire. I love this game!



crossbows are good to have in a group. just one person in the group packing one to shoot zombies etc when you dont want to or can not afford to make noise. You can also recover your bolts most of the time. ^_^


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2012)

Rhino and I are on the southeast of the map. We're pretty much out to get revenge on anyone (armed) for our torments in this game.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 26, 2012)

Game is really uncool now that you dont start out with a weapon.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

Cry more.  It's not that bad really and I like it since it took care of the idiots that would spawn and immidiately shoot all they see. Everytime I've started over, I've gotten a weapon within a half an hour.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Cry more.  It's not that bad really and I like it since it took care of the idiots that would spawn and immidiately shoot all they see. Everytime I've started over, I've gotten a weapon within a half an hour.



This. 

I'll be on late tonight, gotta restart. So should be fun.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 26, 2012)

i look forward to the new guys (ufgy n friends) joining us. if we split into 2 groups of 4 we can cover more ground. Especially at the NW airfield. FYI I will not be shooting anyone from TPU. I do not like shooting people I know are friendly. I dont like shooting non zombies so yeah. I liked it when we were rolling in a group. Ill be on soon.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I do not like shooting people I know are friendly.



Me neither, it goes against my Paladin training.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

If they announce themselves as friendly when they see me. I will not shoot. If they are creeping around getting closer to me without saying anything, I shoot first. You will all come to this realization eventually after dealing with some of the scum that plays this game.  If the person has a Russian name, don't think twice before shooting.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i look forward to the new guys (ufgy n friends) joining us. if we split into 2 groups of 4 we can cover more ground. Especially at the NW airfield. FYI I will not be shooting anyone from TPU. I do not like shooting people I know are friendly. I dont like shooting non zombies so yeah. I liked it when we were rolling in a group. Ill be on soon.



you'll be dead before we split into groups.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> You will all come to this realization eventually after dealing with some of the scum that plays this game.  If the person has a Russian name, don't think twice before shooting.



Well, that sounds like a just code of conduct.  A Paladin lives to slay scum, and Americans love to slay red commie pinkos.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ordered my 680 today!


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ordered my 680 today!



Nice, now we can fence with them!  En guard!

I'm taking a couple days off eve, so I'lll be hopping in tonight. I was having a glitch where I had no body, only guns that were hovering in the air, with a shadow..lol..
Got it sorted out.. XD
Need.. More..Updates.. And vehicles....
I still have my gear though, with my Ak, map, and other goodies.
A few bloodpacks too, among other things.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 26, 2012)

What server does everyone else play on might come join you guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgq1eAzvuKg






found a bait bus after blowing up my tractor lol.


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgq1eAzvuKg
> 
> found a bait bus after blowing up my tractor lol.



bait bus?  By the makers of bang bus?  lol..
Sry, it had to be said!

Nice bait man, we could totally massacre a town with that.. heh..


Wait a second, am I understanding this correctly? How did so many people die there? They were all in the bus?
Were you in the bus?


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

I killed me a sniping bandit at the NW Airfield last night. Entered from the north and ran into this guy. I told him to back off and walk the other way. He did.. then circled back around thinking I wasn't paying attention. I waited for him to stop and blam, two slugs to the face. He had a lot of nice ammo, but it looked like he ran out of ammo for his scoped rifle. Good times.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 26, 2012)

D007 said:


> bait bus?  By the makers of bang bus?  lol..
> Sry, it had to be said!
> 
> Nice bait man, we could totally massacre a town with that.. heh..
> ...



The bus had like 2 snipers looking over it and 5 people on the shore dealing with a boat so i destroyed it and about 5 mins later everyone on the server died form a hacker lol.


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> I killed me a sniping bandit at the NW Airfield last night. Entered from the north and ran into this guy. I told him to back off and walk the other way. He did.. then circled back around thinking I wasn't paying attention. I waited for him to stop and blam, two slugs to the face. He had a lot of nice ammo, but it looked like he ran out of ammo for his scoped rifle. Good times.



Nice, hunter becomes the hunted..
 me a scoped rifle in dayz.. I usually ended up watching my partners backs as they go investiagte tents n what not..
This kind of game needs to be a game all on it's own, independent of the constraints of BI's programming code and limitations.
One day.. I can hope..



catnipkiller said:


> The bus had like 2 snipers looking over it and 5 people on the shore dealing with a boat so i destroyed it and about 5 mins later everyone on the server died form a hacker lol.



Yep, classic case of "you pissed off the server admin"...lol..
I get home in about an hour, I'll be hopping on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> I killed me a sniping bandit at the NW Airfield last night. Entered from the north and ran into this guy. I told him to back off and walk the other way. He did.. then circled back around thinking I wasn't paying attention. I waited for him to stop and blam, two slugs to the face. He had a lot of nice ammo, but it looked like he ran out of ammo for his scoped rifle. Good times.



I wonder if it was the same guy who picked yall off the other night.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if it was the same guy who picked yall off the other night.



It very well could of been as it was the same server and it was around the location where I thought the bullets were coming from. Man, was it satisfying turning his head into goo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> It very well could of been as it was the same server and it was around the location where I thought the bullets were coming from. Man, was it satisfying turning his head into goo.



I'm jelly......well not as much as his head mind you. But close.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone up for playing some DayZ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone up for playing some DayZ?



Ooooooo! ME!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ooooooo! ME!



Getting on TS


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone up for playing some DayZ?



I'll b home in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone up for playing some DayZ?



Won't be on for at least 9 hours.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 26, 2012)

I will be on in about three hours. i think i finally know how to play this game. hope to stay alive tonight i plan on playing for about 4-5 hours once i get home. hope to see some of you guys online


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Getting on TS



Awesome! As soon as I get the game Ill join you!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Awesome! As soon as I get the game Ill join you!



LOL, I thought you had the game.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> LOL, I thought you had the game.



Kevin get a real Mic since i can hears you. My game volumes are so low. gets cool Mic like me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 26, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Kevin get a real Mic since i can hears you. My game volumes are so low. gets cool Mic like me



Stop posting from your phone, makes you sound like a 13 year old girl.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 26, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> I will be on in about three hours. i think i finally know how to play this game. hope to stay alive tonight i plan on playing for about 4-5 hours once i get home. hope to see some of you guys online



i'll join you. just dont try killing me. i do not like killing friendlies. If I draw zombies let me know. I may not have noticed. I make stupid mistakes so i know you will too at some point. Thanks guys for the assist with my GPU crap. Here is the card that you all recommended: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423&Tpk=gigabyte%20670 any thoughts? I currently run a gigabyte 5850 that works fine. No nvidia I will not get the EVGA FTW.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Kevin get a real Mic since i can hears you. My game volumes are so low. gets cool Mic like me



It's in the mail! I'm just going to use my Ipod from now on.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 26, 2012)

Its my predict a text mode. i use it cos i seen them using it on "To Catch A Predator" thought it would come in hand


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i'll join you. just dont try killing me. i do not like killing friendlies. If I draw zombies let me know. I may not have noticed. I make stupid mistakes so i know you will too at some point. Thanks guys for the assist with my GPU crap. Here is the card that you all recommended: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423&Tpk=gigabyte%20670 any thoughts? I currently run a gigabyte 5850 that works fine. No nvidia I will not get the EVGA FTW.



Why are you asking the same people again? It's a bit redundant. Get that card. Oh, if you see me, you better announce yourself or shoot. Otherwise I will shoot first. This goes for anyone.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Why are you asking the same people again? It's a bit redundant. Get that card. Oh, if you see me, you better announce yourself or shoot. Otherwise I will shoot first. This goes for anyone.




I will be heading a bit north tonight, maybe we can meet in one of the smaller towns. (i have a map now, so I won't get lost again)


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ill be on around 1030 eastern time tonight on my TS  easyrhino.homelinux.com




Is this still a meeting place? I usually go to catnips vent but it'd be nice if we had a consolidated location.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2012)

these guys are on the official teamspeak server. TS21.gameservers.com:9207

I am up in Kabanino and will make my way to the northing airfield tonight if anyone wants to join me. erocker is too scared.


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> these guys are on the official teamspeak server. TS21.gameservers.com:9207
> 
> I am up in Kabanino and will make my way to the northing airfield tonight if anyone wants to join me. erocker is too scared.



Lol E is too scared.. XD


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2012)

Not scared, I was just there. Looted up, killed a sniper. No need to go back and risk it for nothing. This is why I get on top of the leaderboards and the rest of you don't. I don't die.  I'll be in the forrest wrestlin bears (the animal, not the gay term) and chasing rabbits. Have a problem with that? COME AT ME Mwahahahahahahaaaaa

*Oh, use the TPU's Teamspeak.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 26, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> these guys are on the official teamspeak server. TS21.gameservers.com:9207
> 
> I am up in Kabanino and will make my way to the northing airfield tonight if anyone wants to join me. erocker is too scared.



ill join you. I find traveling is safer in numbers. I also like to support team/clan members when I can. Erocker, I asked here about the card just in case anyone hard anything else to say. I can not believe a gave away almost 12 bolts I had collected to a random dude with a crossbow last night. Granted he was friendly and I saved his ass when he was looting. He did start covering Alex and I as we left the city. Maybe he is a good guy who knows. His name was Joshua. On the GlobalGaming Server


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill join you. I find traveling is safer in numbers. I also like to support team/clan members when I can. Erocker, I asked here about the card just in case anyone hard anything else to say. I can not believe a gave away almost 12 bolts I had collected to a random dude with a crossbow last night. Granted he was friendly and I saved his ass when he was looting. He did start covering Alex and I as we left the city. Maybe he is a good guy who knows. His name was Joshua. On the GlobalGaming Server



hrm, i may have to be a wolf pack of one.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not scared, I was just there. Looted up, killed a sniper. No need to go back and risk it for nothing. This is why I get on top of the leaderboards and the rest of you don't. I don't die.  I'll be in the forrest wrestlin bears (the animal, not the gay term) and chasing rabbits. Have a problem with that? COME AT ME Mwahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> *Oh, use the TPU's Teamspeak.



There is a gay term about wrestling bears?  Jesus, first they ruin the word happy word gay, then faggots are no longer pieces of wood, now wrestling bears is homo!?!?!  I'm living in the wrong times.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish there was a more solid way of out running Zombies than Hills and Luck. Really blows crossing fields and a zombie hearing you, then you have to run for miles in search of a damn hill. Also I know they can walk through walls, but seems like they some how always find me when I'm in a building, I can crawl into there just fine, but as soon as I'm crawling around in there they start screaming and looking for me.

So far I've probably tacked on 15 deaths, my first life ever I got a hatchet. This last life I found a Crossbow, Shotgun, Einfield (I took the Crossbow since it's the silent one), but no ammo for any of them, ended up finding a hatchet and a knife as well, but was trying to figure out how to put the Crossbow in my bags (I'm just sitting in a barn with the doors closed, prone and had been in there still for like 3 min) and a zombie just comes screaming up to the doors, he hit me a few times so I took off running, jumped a fence and broke my leg (weakest bones ever, fence was waist high...). /frustrations


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 27, 2012)

I think this should be made into a zombie


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

So I just picked up another Hatchet and right away I seen a magazine icon with arrows around it. I ran around a bit and realized I couldn't swing it. I really doubted that was a reload symbol, but I hit R just to see, sure enough my guy acts like he's loading a clip into the Hatchet and now it swings.... guess my Hatchet had an empty clip.

**EDIT**
Not sure if someone looted my body that had the knife, hatchet, crossbow (but seems like it). I went back there and it was gone, but found 4 bolts, 3 hatchets (all 3 within a minute), 3 cans of pop, and then went looking for a weapon and found a crossbow. Been killing Z's in a field getting use to it, sucks that retrieval of bolts is lucky (and doesn't make sense that zombies fall on whichever side you shoot), but beyond that and each bolt taking up a slot it's awesome. Killed a zombie that was just feet away from another then loaded up another bolt for the next and moved up to retrieve them, so nice. Won't be good against bandits, but for clearing farms, I don't think it can get much better than the Crossbow.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 27, 2012)

O look what i found.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy piss bucket!  That's the kind of stash I dream about finding.  Haru found a slick little silenced PP-19 that is super sweet.  The silencer means no more sneaking around town.  I'm damn jealous.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 27, 2012)

Is there any Australian TPU members roaming around in groups for DayZ?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120627/arma2oa 2012-06-26 17-41-27-55404.jpg
> O look what i found.



I currently have that FAL with night scope.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I just picked up another Hatchet and right away I seen a magazine icon with arrows around it. I ran around a bit and realized I couldn't swing it. I really doubted that was a reload symbol, but I hit R just to see, sure enough my guy acts like he's loading a clip into the Hatchet and now it swings.... guess my Hatchet had an empty clip.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Not sure if someone looted my body that had the knife, hatchet, crossbow (but seems like it). I went back there and it was gone, but found 4 bolts, 3 hatchets (all 3 within a minute), 3 cans of pop, and then went looking for a weapon and found a crossbow. Been killing Z's in a field getting use to it, sucks that retrieval of bolts is lucky (and doesn't make sense that zombies fall on whichever side you shoot), but beyond that and each bolt taking up a slot it's awesome. Killed a zombie that was just feet away from another then loaded up another bolt for the next and moved up to retrieve them, so nice. Won't be good against bandits, but for clearing farms, I don't think it can get much better than the Crossbow.



I see another soul has found the joy of the crossbow. just dont use it in a swarm. ^_^ I like the AK74 semi and the AKM semi.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I see another soul has found the joy of the crossbow. just dont use it in a swarm. ^_^ I like the AK74 semi and the AKM semi.



I ended up losing my bolts and was looking for more when a dude just ran in and gunned me down with a pistol, dropped like 15 bullets into me, all I had on me was my hatchet since I dropped the Crossbow to use the hatchet as a weapon. Hope he enjoyed aggroing a bunch of zombies and wasting that ammo just to hill me for my sweet hatchet 

After that fiasco I logged for a bit, but then a friend ended up getting on, so I fired up a new character and met up with him. Got my Crossbow back also got compass, knife, hatchet, some food, some drinks. Think I got like 30 - 35 zombie kills before I logged, was doing pretty good. I need to find some matches and a bottle of water to really make it (friend had matches and was cookie food). Only problem I have is zombies falling on Bolts really sucks, but I been pretty lucky with Bolt drops, went into a Barn with 5 zombies and cleared them all out 1 at a time, none of them even knew I was killing the others. And there was like 10 zombies outside the barn, was so happy I didn't have a gun at that point, it would have been useless. A bigger bag then I'd like to pick up a handgun.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I just picked up another Hatchet and right away I seen a magazine icon with arrows around it. I ran around a bit and realized I couldn't swing it. I really doubted that was a reload symbol, but I hit R just to see, sure enough my guy acts like he's loading a clip into the Hatchet and now it swings.... guess my Hatchet had an empty clip.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Not sure if someone looted my body that had the knife, hatchet, crossbow (but seems like it). I went back there and it was gone, but found 4 bolts, 3 hatchets (all 3 within a minute), 3 cans of pop, and then went looking for a weapon and found a crossbow. Been killing Z's in a field getting use to it, sucks that retrieval of bolts is lucky (and doesn't make sense that zombies fall on whichever side you shoot), but beyond that and each bolt taking up a slot it's awesome. Killed a zombie that was just feet away from another then loaded up another bolt for the next and moved up to retrieve them, so nice. Won't be good against bandits, but for clearing farms, I don't think it can get much better than the Crossbow.





1Kurgan1 said:


> I ended up losing my bolts and was looking for more when a dude just ran in and gunned me down with a pistol, dropped like 15 bullets into me, all I had on me was my hatchet since I dropped the Crossbow to use the hatchet as a weapon. Hope he enjoyed aggroing a bunch of zombies and wasting that ammo just to hill me for my sweet hatchet
> 
> After that fiasco I logged for a bit, but then a friend ended up getting on, so I fired up a new character and met up with him. Got my Crossbow back also got compass, knife, hatchet, some food, some drinks. Think I got like 30 - 35 zombie kills before I logged, was doing pretty good. I need to find some matches and a bottle of water to really make it (friend had matches and was cookie food). Only problem I have is zombies falling on Bolts really sucks, but I been pretty lucky with Bolt drops, went into a Barn with 5 zombies and cleared them all out 1 at a time, none of them even knew I was killing the others. And there was like 10 zombies outside the barn, was so happy I didn't have a gun at that point, it would have been useless. A bigger bag then I'd like to pick up a handgun.



Yeah I know what you mean. I went to NW airfield with Haru and we both got nailed by some douche who is invisible. that guy shot me from close while not being visible. I need to rearm and go shank that guy. 

My roommate tried the game this morning and bitch-quit cause the "controls were too hard" 
I had advise that he complete the basic training in ArmA II to get acquainted  with the controls. He did not do it. His loss.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not scared, I was just there. Looted up, killed a sniper. No need to go back and risk it for nothing. This is why I get on top of the leaderboards and the rest of you don't. I don't die.  I'll be in the forrest wrestlin bears (the animal, not the gay term) and chasing rabbits. Have a problem with that? COME AT ME Mwahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> *Oh, use the TPU's Teamspeak.



Hey I lived all night..
Ended the night with a Fal, I also have a night vision Fal in my backpack now. 
I  R set..  


PS: That BS glitch they introduced with the new patch sucks.. I got hatcheted by some asshat at point black range, while he was invisible..
Such BS, they need to fix that like today...
I can do that by choice if I want, it's a repeatable and exploitable glitch. I just find it extremely cowardly and lame..


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I went to NW airfield with Haru and we both got nailed by some douche who is invisible. that guy shot me from close while not being visible. I need to rearm and go shank that guy.



Glad I went to bed, then.  Hopefully Phenom and I have better luck tonight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I went to NW airfield with Haru and we both got nailed by some douche who is invisible. that guy shot me from close while not being visible. I need to rearm and go shank that guy.
> 
> My roommate tried the game this morning and bitch-quit cause the "controls were too hard"
> I had advise that he complete the basic training in ArmA II to get acquainted  with the controls. He did not do it. His loss.



Me and my friend were playing on different server (though this was only like 10 - 15 people as well). We were way North of Cherno and we had just cleaned out a Farm but had some z's on us. We were running out of town far enough to be safe to gun them down, we started but there was quite a few, as we were finishing up the last one it smacked my friend and broken his leg...  He tells me that and before I even have time to realize that his character is basically screwed since we had no morphine all of a sudden he's like "guy on a bike!". I was confused but turned and looked, and sure enough some dudes just turned off the road and is cruising across the field towards us on an old school pedal bike.... Probably was watching us gun these things down the whole time, we have no idea if he is friendly, so my friend crouches to try and hide that he has a broken leg. The guy rides right on through and my friend asked over voip is he was friendly. He swoops back and says yes and we ask him if he has any morphine, he says yep and gives it to him. Just unreal, I wish we could have done something to help that guy in return, his timing was just unreal, he literally rides right by us 15 seconds after my friends breaks his leg, in the midddle of no where on a low pop server, is friendly, and is willing to give us the only morphine he had. Thats the kind of survivors that give me hope (yes this is real now!).

Also I never had played Arma II or run the training, I didn't think the controls were that bad, except the fact that there was extra ones, like Prone, Crouch, Stand, bothered me that there was 3 it got cumbersome I would usually have to look down to find X or C in a hurry. I moved Crouch and Stand to my Mouse. I also moved Look Back Left and Right to my Mouse, that way when I'm going up hills it's super easy to adjust my mouse and look down the hill too see them (I use to have to take my right hand off my mouse to hit 1 or 3 on the num pad). Moved over the flashlight as well, though I don't think I'm ready for night play quite yet. Think I'll probably bind 3rd person mode and sprint toggle to either mouse or keyboard as well today, then everything should work pretty slick like.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i'll join you. just dont try killing me. i do not like killing friendlies. If I draw zombies let me know. I may not have noticed. I make stupid mistakes so i know you will too at some point. Thanks guys for the assist with my GPU crap. Here is the card that you all recommended: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423&Tpk=gigabyte%20670 any thoughts? I currently run a gigabyte 5850 that works fine. No nvidia I will not get the EVGA FTW.



get the damn gigabyte card yeah frick. If you don't I will shoot you.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and my friend were playing on different server (though this was only like 10 - 15 people as well). We were way North of Cherno and we had just cleaned out a Farm but had some z's on us. We were running out of town far enough to be safe to gun them down, we started but there was quite a few, as we were finishing up the last one it smacked my friend and broken his leg...  He tells me that and before I even have time to realize that his character is basically screwed since we had no morphine all of a sudden he's like "guy on a bike!". I was confused but turned and looked, and sure enough some dudes just turned off the road and is cruising across the field towards us on an old school pedal bike.... Probably was watching us gun these things down the whole time, we have no idea if he is friendly, so my friend crouches to try and hide that he has a broken leg. The guy rides right on through and my friend asked over voip is he was friendly. He swoops back and says yes and we ask him if he has any morphine, he says yep and gives it to him. Just unreal, I wish we could have done something to help that guy in return, his timing was just unreal, he literally rides right by us 15 seconds after my friends breaks his leg, in the midddle of no where on a low pop server, is friendly, and is willing to give us the only morphine he had. Thats the kind of survivors that give me hope (yes this is real now!).
> 
> Also I never had played Arma II or run the training, I didn't think the controls were that bad, except the fact that there was extra ones, like Prone, Crouch, Stand, bothered me that there was 3 it got cumbersome I would usually have to look down to find X or C in a hurry. I moved Crouch and Stand to my Mouse. I also moved Look Back Left and Right to my Mouse, that way when I'm going up hills it's super easy to adjust my mouse and look down the hill too see them (I use to have to take my right hand off my mouse to hit 1 or 3 on the num pad). Moved over the flashlight as well, though I don't think I'm ready for night play quite yet. Think I'll probably bind 3rd person mode and sprint toggle to either mouse or keyboard as well today, then everything should work pretty slick like.



Wow, there still are still good people in Churanus. I'm thinking about being a medic and carry around lots of medical supplies and limited weapons. A bicycle would help that out alot getting to other people in need. I'm getting bored with the traveling around and finding the best loot for the sake of killing. I need to change my bandit ways.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea, I think that's more of an issue with the game being alpha than much to do with playstyle.. the optins just don't exist yet.. Pretty much it's "run around and horde stuff"
or "go take the stuff you horded and cause havoc"..
Being nice is good and all but I get shot more often than not for trying to be nice..
Even people who let me walk right up to t em might shoot me after I bandage them or something similar. XD. I

 had 6 bloodpacks yesterday thouh, like 4 epis and 3 morphine..lol.. Crap ton of food and drinks too. I was totally medic'd out..  then I found the Fal and the NV fal.. I had to empty out the backpack to carry em both. 
I hope it was worth it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 27, 2012)

D007 me and 2 other after raiding the tents.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

D007 said:


> Yea, I think that's more of an issue with the game being alpha than much to do with playstyle.. the optins just don't exist yet.. Pretty much it's "run around and horde stuff"
> or "go take the stuff you horded and cause havoc"..
> Being nice is good and all but I get shot more often than not for trying to be nice..
> Even people who let me walk right up to t em might shoot me after I bandage them or something similar. XD. I
> ...



I hear you, it's happened to me before... Hence why I've been just killing folks on site. I'm thinking, I'll rename my character (to include the word Medic) and having a couple well armed guys with me wouldn't hurt.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn this game looks fun. How big is the install?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

With ArmA II + Operation Arrowhead it's around 14 gigs.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn this game looks fun. How big is the install?


Like Erocker said it's 14gigs, but if you get ARMA 2 free, it's only about 10 gigs.


catnipkiller said:


> D007 me and 2 other after raiding the tents.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120627/arma2oa 2012-06-26 19-27-07-46.jpg


Are you guys playing right now?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Like Erocker said it's 14gigs, but if you get ARMA 2 free, it's only about 10 gigs.
> 
> Are you guys playing right now?



How would he get it free and how would it make the drive foot print smaller? If you get Arma II demo and then the Operation Arrowhead expansion the graphics and everything look really bad for the mod.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> How would he get it free and how would it make the drive foot print smaller? If you get Arma II demo and then the Operation Arrowhead expansion the graphics and everything look really bad for the mod.



That's what I was talking about, when you download it, it's called arma II free. If he wants he could torrent the entire game lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> How would he get it free and how would it make the drive foot print smaller? If you get Arma II demo and then the Operation Arrowhead expansion the graphics and everything look really bad for the mod.



Lower quality textures = less megabytings



Kevinheraiz said:


> That's what I was talking about, when you download it, it's called arma II free. If he wants he could torrent the entire game lol



Do not talk about torrenting software illegally. This is your warning from me. 

You going to pick this up MailMan?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> I hear you, it's happened to me before... Hence why I've been just killing folks on site. I'm thinking, I'll rename my character (to include the word Medic) and having a couple well armed guys with me wouldn't hurt.



I'll walk shotgun for ya. ^_^ I ve been using the AKs lately. made it all the way to NW air with 1 AK an 5 Mags.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'll walk shotgun for ya. ^_^ I ve been using the AKs lately. made it all the way to NW air with 1 AK an 5 Mags.



Don't think I want THE zombie magnet escorting me around! Lol! 

Seriously though, I'm going to start doing this once I get a bike, motorcycle, or atv. Though, atv's are pretty horrible in this game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Don't think I want THE zombie magnet escorting me around! Lol!
> 
> Seriously though, I'm going to start doing this once I get a bike, motorcycle, or atv. Though, atv's are pretty horrible in this game.



well, TBHo, after I was packing the AK, zombies seemed to stay away from me more maybe after I killed enough of them they spread the word. ^_^ I like packing big guns these days but if the situation calls for it I would pack a crossbow. eg. I run out of AK ammo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> You going to pick this up MailMan?


 Once it comes down in price I might if everyone is still playing it. Also 14 gigs is steep.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also 14 gigs is steep.



Get used to that. Games are only getting larger as technology gets better. I doubt Steam will include this game with their summer sale as it's their most popular selling game right now. One can hope I suppose.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wow, there still are still good people in Churanus. I'm thinking about being a medic and carry around lots of medical supplies and limited weapons. A bicycle would help that out alot getting to other people in need. I'm getting bored with the traveling around and finding the best loot for the sake of killing. I need to change my bandit ways.



Yeah it surprised us, but was awesome to see, and him riding in on the bike into our zombie massacre, it was a hilarious scene. I told him he had some sweet wheels, must be really nice to have a bike, don't need gas and easier to hide than a car, I was a bit jealous.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah it surprised us, but was awesome to see, and him riding in on the bike into our zombie massacre, it was a hilarious scene. I told him he had some sweet wheels, must be really nice to have a bike, don't need gas and easier to hide than a car, I was a bit jealous.



Two locations I know of where bikes spawn. Balota (not sure exactly where) and in Cherno, right behind/next to the church. Yes, I would love to get one. Like you mentioned, no gas and they are hidden easily. To fix them you need two tires and a scrap metal.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> I hear you, it's happened to me before... Hence why I've been just killing folks on site. I'm thinking, I'll rename my character (to include the word Medic) and having a couple well armed guys with me wouldn't hurt.



1st time I got gunned down I was wondering why. And it could have been the dude just being a jerk, but it might not have helped than I picked a zombie skin for my face and I was crouched over a body when he shot me (lol). Though not many zombies wear aviators and wield hatchets, so not sure if it was confusion or just him being a dick. Either way I went with Connor Macleod face now just to be safe.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Once it comes down in price I might if everyone is still playing it. Also 14 gigs is steep.



I'd be surprised if it comes down, $30 for 2 games is pretty cheap, though maybe it will go on sale soon. But Arma II sales have gone up 500% since this mod came out, so putting it on sale when it's selling like hot cakes doesn't make a ton of sense from a business standpoint. 



erocker said:


> Two locations I know of where bikes spawn. Balota (not sure exactly where) and in Cherno, right behind/next to the church. Yes, I would love to get one. Like you mentioned, no gas and they are hidden easily. To fix them you need two tires and a scrap metal.



I'll have to check Balota, I don't want to really venture into Cherno or Electro yet. And are those the same tires that go on vehicles or are there other tires for bikes?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 1st time I got gunned down I was wondering why. And it could have been the dude just being a jerk, but it might not have helped than I picked a zombie skin for my face and I was crouched over a body when he shot me (lol). Though not many zombies wear aviators and wield hatchets, so not sure if it was confusion or just him being a dick. Either way I went with Connor Macleod face now just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 5 bucks a year ago. Not gonna spend 30 now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It was 5 bucks a year ago. Not gonna spend 30 now.



A year ago it didn't have a mod thats more popular than the game itself. Supply and Demand.

Thats what my point was, I just don't expect it to drop in price for a while.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2012)

hey everyone! mailman just told me he is going to secretly buy the game and kill everyone!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 27, 2012)

It'll probably hopefully be in the Steam sale.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im going to gift this to my friend whether its in the steam sale of not. I told him about it last night and he thought it was pretty cool, but hes broke and im not so.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2012)

Game is down atm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Game is down atm.



big update i think


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2012)

Great, now I'm going to have to buy this next week. Lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey everyone! mailman just told me he is going to secretly buy the game and kill everyone!



HEY! Don't be stealing my gig!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey everyone! mailman just told me he is going to secretly buy the game and kill everyone!



yeah if he can last long enough to find a gun


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 28, 2012)

Ill join up, Im a veteran player of Dayz, waiting for the new patch to drop before I jump back on the servers though. Just pm me some details or whatever


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Playing more, ran across some sweet bugs, found a Czech backpack it owuldn't let me pick it up. I figured maybe inventory issue so I put down my bag, then it wouldn't let me pick that up either. Later on me and Ufgy went back for it, on the way in the house I get hit by a zombie who is stuck inside the ground and he breaks my leg (we have no morphine) so unless he finds some quick I'm going to just have to make a new character :/ But then he was able to pick up the backpack and set his down and I couldn't pick up his either.

But got some money shots with the Crossbow tonight that made me laugh.










This made me laugh as well, an unloved Bunny. And I'm not Doctor, but I'm pretty sure the cause of death was a hatchet.





and Ufgy after he had a bit too much to eat.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2012)

Made it to Stary with Alex and looted the tents no prob but got mowed down in the fields to the north by another invisible shooter with a pistol.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2012)

Found this nice silenced submachinegun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Did you find that in Stary? If so I'll have to keep searching there, I need more Bolts before I go back in though.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 28, 2012)

I feel this mod is goin to shit with the invisable glitch as any user can do it that has steam.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I feel this mod is goin to shit with the invisable glitch as any user can do it that has steam.



yup. i am staying away until they fix a few more things.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 28, 2012)

Last night i tried it out and all you have to do is load it off steam. Nothing you loot saves and you cant die. I was messing arround with people saying Freeez or i shoot and people would freak out. I never killed anyone just messed with them alot and gave some rando guy a back pa k filled with meat. Takes the fun out of the game kiling someone that cant even see you.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Found this nice silenced submachinegun.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-06-2802-44-53-77.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-06-2802-45-06-08.jpg



That's just a few meters from where I logged off last night, and withing 100 of where Ducky got gunned down.  If you still have those AK mags tonight I'd like to get them off of you.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's just a few meters from where I logged off last night, and withing 100 of where Ducky got gunned down.  If you still have those AK mags tonight I'd like to get them off of you.



im gonna hoof it up there tonight again. im gonna head in from the NE airport


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2012)

I might be taking a break. See catnips post. Then look it up on YouTube.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 28, 2012)

I did this glitch and drove a bike around in cherno playing music. Untill the bike got shot at and the server reset. Im quitting the mod untill the steam buggs are gone.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 28, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I did this glitch and drove a bike around in cherno playing music. Untill the bike got shot at and the server reset. Im quitting the mod untill the steam buggs are gone.



Question being. so you cannot die? at all even if i happen to shoot you... do you at least make noise when you walk around? if so i aint worried playing with my headset i hear everything around me and im only currently using like 10% volume


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2012)

Just killed by an invisible guy. Seemed almost point blank with some silenced weapon.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)

Exploiters.

What are you going to do?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone using Steam and didn't upgrade to the one of the latest ArmA II beta patches can do it. It's rampant. What are you going to do? Die by the hands of an invisible dude of course.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> I might be taking a break. See catnips post. Then look it up on YouTube.



Ragequit huh?



erocker said:


> Cry more.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ragequit huh?



how is that a rage quit?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

Quit with the pointless remarks. I, at least make my posts relevant.. while adding a pointless remark or two.

Stay on topic.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

I just spent the past hour on you tube checking this game out.

Bloody hell it's sweet! Cant believe all the looters and killing by non zombies lol


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 29, 2012)

Screw that, I'll just play on low populated servers.  The chance of running into another survivor when there is only six people on the entire map is pretty slim.  Jimmy V, never say die.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Screw that, I'll just play on low populated servers.  The chance of running into another survivor when there is only six people on the entire map is pretty slim.  Jimmy V, never say die.



Alex you playing right now? i want to play but going solo sucks ass. anybody up for some DayZ im in TS


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 29, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Alex you playing right now? i want to play but going solo sucks ass. anybody up for some DayZ im in TS



I won't be on until the fam is in bed, usually around 9 to 9:30 MST.

This is how it stood when I logged off last night, if anyone wants to meet up with either of us.

Phenom, I'd bag heading to the barracks by the airfield and go to the tents just South of my position.  They are about 2 minutes from your location.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tags?*

Apparently we can wear TPU emblem on our shoulders and have TPU tags with our names if we create a squad.xml and link to it in the user profile ingame called Squad URL. Anyone up for it?

http://www.straferight.com/forums/shooters/181529-arma-ii-squad-information.html

http://www.vaaf.net/forum/index.php?topic=764.0

http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/squad.xml#How_to_create_a_.22squad.xml.22


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

cool now I really know who to shoot at


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Me and a friend got killed by an invisible player in a field. He got gunned down first, I was busy shooting a cow when it happened. Then I heard a shot (sounded like he was right next to me), I lost 6000 life instantly and was bleeding horribly so I died. He only knocked out my friend and didn't come and finish him off. It was a massive field and the shot sounded like it was next to me, plus he didn't finish off my friend so I had a hunch it was an invis player and since they can't hold loot I figured he wouldn't loot me. Sure enough made it back to my corpse and every single item was on me :/ I guess that was nice, but also just a big waste of time.


----------



## D007 (Jun 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Apparently we can wear TPU emblem on our shoulders and have TPU tags with our names if we create a squad.xml and link to it in the user profile ingame called Squad URL. Anyone up for it?
> 
> http://www.straferight.com/forums/shooters/181529-arma-ii-squad-information.html
> 
> ...



Hells yea!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Apparently we can wear TPU emblem on our shoulders and have TPU tags with our names if we create a squad.xml and link to it in the user profile ingame called Squad URL. Anyone up for it?
> 
> http://www.straferight.com/forums/shooters/181529-arma-ii-squad-information.html
> 
> ...



If you guys can figure out how to do that I will provide the art.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont get how i can still log in invisable. Starting to think they will never fix this.


----------



## D007 (Jun 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I dont get how i can still log in invisable. Starting to think they will never fix this.



Log into the game using the six launcher not steam.. Steam logging in made me invisible.. 

On a side note: Only lame people play in God mode..


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 29, 2012)

I was riding my bike around with god mode giving away meat but then they shot my bike so i logged off lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)

Last night with Alex at the barracks I went on a rampage and shot at any zombie I saw. Then I was like wait WTF am i doing and Alex was like stop FAWKING shooting!


----------



## D007 (Jun 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I was riding my bike around with god mode giving away meat but then they shot my bike so i logged off lol.



Lol Ghost meat bike?



nvidiaintelftw said:


> Last night with Alex at the barracks I went on a rampage and shot at any zombie I saw. Then I was like wait WTF am i doing and Alex was like stop FAWKING shooting!


 
Lol u have to go crazy every now and then..


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I was riding my bike around with god mode giving away meat but then they shot my bike so i logged off lol.



Install the beta patch. Stop cheating.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you guys can figure out how to do that I will provide the art.



what i figured out is we need a page where the xml is hosted. I may create a free FTP page for the xml. there is a .xls etc that need to be created but you put the link in the Squad URL on the Arma II Profile page.

Example of a Logo being used. Look towards the nose of the chopper.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd wait until the game at least reaches beta stage.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 29, 2012)

Its not cheeting if your helping others^^


----------



## D007 (Jun 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Its not cheeting if your helping others^^



It's also not cheating if it's cheeting..lol..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2012)

i wonder if we could somehow use the TPU BF3 logo mailman made?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wonder if we could somehow use the TPU BF3 logo mailman made?



Only if you pay him royalties. He's very sensitive about it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Only if you pay him royalties. He's very sensitive about it.



haha. he said he would design something for us. but waiting for beta is probably a good idea since this game is almost unplayable right now with all the hackers. 1.7.2 is supposed to address major security bugs so let's hope that comes soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whenever you guy want, just let me know.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 29, 2012)

D007 said:


> It's also not cheating if it's cheeting..lol..


:shadedshu LG "smart phone"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 29, 2012)

the squad url is a part of ArmA II not dayz so waiting till beta is kinda pointless as the most that could change is that they remove the ability. Im going to work on the xml code for now. We need to decide on a name of course. There are the Tags and the Name but then a Squad Title to be displayed on vehicles. 


This is the code I have so far all the files minus the art which needs to be in PAA format. 
use either of these programs to create it: 

TexView
ftp://www.flashpoint1985.com/flashpoint/breathe/doc/TexView_11.zip

Photoshop PAA-Plugin
http://www.kegetys.net/arma/



View attachment DayZ Squad.zip


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 30, 2012)

Look what we found


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2012)

how many hours a day do you play this game that you constantly find perfectly working vehicles?


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well had a great day of playing. me and two buddies were kicking ass i killed another player playing over watch in Cherno i believe. raided a hospital got more medical supplies then we needed lol. found a gillie suit some revolvers M1911 and a FN FAL at a Heli crash site. my other buddy got a M249 2 clips. great haul


----------



## MainframeTM (Jun 30, 2012)

I had a great experience the other day I have to share. I was skulking along the road to Cherno (I think) and happened apon a small gas station with 2 buildings and some propane tanks outside. I crawl thru the grass to the 1st building and find it's not open to being looted and then start crawling over to the open one. @ that moment 2 trucks pull up packed with people. I freeze thinking they gotta see me and then they pile out and head toward the building I was crawling too. Just a little one room looking place but half way there I hear someone call out from inside for them to stop. They freeze and I start hearing them on their mics. The ones in the front are trying to get the guy out & the ones in the back are going off that their gonna kill the guy inside. You could tell they were bandits out for a joyride. I'm not sure who fired 1st but one of the truck guys got dropped where he was standing and suddenly I'm sitting almost in the middle of a firefight & no one knows I"m there!! Needless to say they take the guy inside out b/c he broke cover and tried to run out the back. 1 against 7+ wasn't good odds and he knew it. They gunned him down and looted the area. After that they take off never finding me laying inches away in the grass. 

Boy that was tense and I kept ironsighting whoever came into view but I never fired due to there was no way I could take them on. Thou I thought about trying to steal a truck. lol


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> how many hours a day do you play this game that you constantly find perfectly working vehicles?



I have friends that play longer then i do in my evnt. All they try to do is find cars but this find was pure luck. We where in the middle of fixing the yellow car at its spawn so i hid my tractor in the woods. My friends whent looking for it and found a stash spot and now we have 4 cars^^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 30, 2012)

*HAI GUYS I STILL CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO EDIT SO NOW I LOOK LIKE A DERP*




catnipkiller said:


> I have friends that play longer then i do in my evnt. All they try to do is find cars but this find was pure luck. We where in the middle of fixing the yellow car at its spawn so i hid my tractor in the woods. My friends whent looking for it and found a stash spot and now we have 4 cars^^



what's ur vent? Ill roll with you guys

Im changing my in game name to Dmitri Dragomirov. Sound good? Y/N?



MainframeTM said:


> I had a great experience the other day I have to share. I was skulking along the road to Cherno (I think) and happened apon a small gas station with 2 buildings and some propane tanks outside. I crawl thru the grass to the 1st building and find it's not open to being looted and then start crawling over to the open one. @ that moment 2 trucks pull up packed with people. I freeze thinking they gotta see me and then they pile out and head toward the building I was crawling too. Just a little one room looking place but half way there I hear someone call out from inside for them to stop. They freeze and I start hearing them on their mics. The ones in the front are trying to get the guy out & the ones in the back are going off that their gonna kill the guy inside. You could tell they were bandits out for a joyride. I'm not sure who fired 1st but one of the truck guys got dropped where he was standing and suddenly I'm sitting almost in the middle of a firefight & no one knows I"m there!! Needless to say they take the guy inside out b/c he broke cover and tried to run out the back. 1 against 7+ wasn't good odds and he knew it. They gunned him down and looted the area. After that they take off never finding me laying inches away in the grass.
> 
> Boy that was tense and I kept ironsighting whoever came into view but I never fired due to there was no way I could take them on. Thou I thought about trying to steal a truck. lol



invite me to your Z+ group on steam: iancomings


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im changing my in game name to Dmitri Dragomirov. Sound good? Y/N?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2012)

just got myself the CO package and cant wait to try it! 
Are there some people grouping up?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 1, 2012)

In the middle of trying to get the LA 4 server black listed for banning users that use side chat.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 1, 2012)

It sucks when more than 50% of the people that play DayZ, play it like it's CoD.

I can barely enjoy the damn game when I am constantly being killed by JERKS!

Wish I could roll with four other people so we'd kill every damn person.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2012)

Evolved said:


> It sucks when more than 50% of the people that play DayZ, play it like it's CoD.
> 
> I can barely enjoy the damn game when I am constantly being killed by JERKS!
> 
> Wish I could roll with four other people so we'd kill every damn person.



my game should be ready in about half an hour i guess
you have a steam username so i can add you?


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2012)

Evolved said:


> It sucks when more than 50% of the people that play DayZ, play it like it's CoD.
> 
> I can barely enjoy the damn game when I am constantly being killed by JERKS!


Yeah, I can agree.




> Wish I could roll with four other people so we'd kill every damn person.



Wait, what?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://us5.memecdn.com/fucks-given-0_o_291630.png



Bet you can't retrieve that Steel Bolt


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 1, 2012)

I found an alice pack, an enfield, tact light, a 1911, and a bunch of other stuff on dead bodies in a church! If anyone wants an makerov and 6 rounds, I'm in the church near elektro


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2012)

What server are you guys on?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> What server are you guys on?



I'm hopping servers looking for one with good loot :3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2012)

uh lul nobody playing


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 1, 2012)

ArmA II CO and more 25% off. ArmA II CO (steam version & non-steam version) $24.74 USD @: https://store.bistudio.com/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone had a chance to check this out?
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/therepopulation/the-repopulation?ref=live
looks like it might be along these lines...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2012)

thread cleaned up a bit, keep this topic relevant to the dayZ mod please.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well today was an interesting day of play with Ufgy and 2 other friends. We ended up hearing a chopper then seeing it fly over us. Then we ran down East of Cherno and found a crashed chopper, and I'm not talking a chopper crash site, I'm talking someone slammed a chopper into the ground. It was blown apart and smoking and there was a dead guy by it (odd he was there since he was a completely new player) and it made for a great picture, considering his unfortunate injury. (since my power blinked out the screens gone so hopefully Ufgy can post it).

Then Ufgy noticed another chopper, just about 100ft away was another chopper just parked on the road. We ran over to it and it was loaded with 2x L85's, 4x M249 Clips, 12x Stanag Clips, a bunch of Frag Grenades, other grenades, and a bunch more stuff. The chopper was just coated in bullet holes, the glass and everything, everything on it was completely damaged. I wish I knew what happened there, 1 chopper is rare enough and we found 3, 2 of them right next to each other and 1 filled with amazing loot. Also a dead noob character is the only corpse we found (did the crash the chopper onto this poor guy?)

We cleared a bunch more stuff, found a friend in Cherno. He died to zombies right before we made it to him, and I guess on his way out he decided to see if it was possible to eat his own neck?





He respawned and we teamed up with him, cleared a bit of country side then headed for the airstrip. As we got close we cleared a barn and he slipped up and leaped down the stairs breaking his legs. Me nor Ufgy had morphine, but another friend at the airstrip did. As he was heading to us he fell down a ladder and died. So I went to go get his corpse at the airstrip for the morphine. As I was right in the middle of airstrip sneaking 1 zombie aggro'd me, and there was others around. Didn't really know what to do, if I take off sprinting the others follow, and if I fire my gun I get all of them as well. Before I could make a for sure decision he reached me and on the first hit (while I'm crouching) he breaks my leg. :/ And now I have to fire my gun, getting aggro from all of them and dying. On the first damn hit he breaks my leg, so told my friend to just kill himself and start over since he didn't have much. After that, lots of broken bones for me lately I'm gonna wait to pick it up again till this next patch, was very disheartening to lose my Alice backpack and L85 in such a way.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2012)

i would love to team up with someone, playing alone is not very easy, and coop is surely more fun! Anyone up for it, with a TS server or something like that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well today was an interesting day of play with Ufgy and 2 other friends. We ended up hearing a chopper then seeing it fly over us. Then we ran down East of Cherno and found a crashed chopper, and I'm not talking a chopper crash site, I'm talking someone slammed a chopper into the ground. It was blown apart and smoking and there was a dead guy by it (odd he was there since he was a completely new player) and it made for a great picture, considering his unfortunate injury. (since my power blinked out the screens gone so hopefully Ufgy can post it).
> 
> Then Ufgy noticed another chopper, just about 100ft away was another chopper just parked on the road. We ran over to it and it was loaded with 2x L85's, 4x M249 Clips, 12x Stanag Clips, a bunch of Frag Grenades, other grenades, and a bunch more stuff. The chopper was just coated in bullet holes, the glass and everything, everything on it was completely damaged. I wish I knew what happened there, 1 chopper is rare enough and we found 3, 2 of them right next to each other and 1 filled with amazing loot. Also a dead noob character is the only corpse we found (did the crash the chopper onto this poor guy?)
> 
> ...



be careful around those people using hacks to get choppers. if an admin sees you with them he will black list you guys too.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2012)

Rhino, is there a TPU TS for Dayz?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Rhino, is there a TPU TS for Dayz?



yea you can use the tpu general one. 

TS21.gameservers.com:9207


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 1, 2012)

I have lost faith in this game as my squad was banned off a server filled with mic spammers and the admins banned me for telling them to stfu. The dayz staff seem to not care about servers making there own rules. the LA 4 servers goes down for night witch i thought was against the rules aswell.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, telling anyone, right or wrong, to shut the fuck up is a great way to not get what you want.  If people pay for a server they should be able to do with it as they please.  Sure, that's supposedly against the rules, but piss on it.  It's what I'd do if I ran a server, too.  Find a different one.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I died and lost all my stuff


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, I died and lost all my stuff



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well im at the top of a castle right now haha.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2012)

yea, i think the dayz dev team should have some leniency with server admins. after all they are paying for the bandwidth/hardware and should have some say on how things are run.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I hate it when that happens.



I know where my body is, and I can prob get back there easily, but its no fun having top of the line stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I know where my body is, and I can prob get back there easily, but its no fun having top of the line stuff.



get used to it


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 2, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> get used to it



I was alwayz too sccared to do anything if anyone can get to the church near elektro on atlanta 22 you can have my stuff


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I was alwayz too sccared to do anything if anyone can get to the church near elektro on atlanta 22 you can have my stuff



i believe the bodies disappear after 15 minutes anyway. i could be wrong though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i believe the bodies disappear after 15 minutes anyway. i could be wrong though.



It's longer than that, I think it's almost an hour. I died by Novy Sobor and ran back to my body then went out to Novy sobor and came back and it was still there, then went out and got some food and came back and it was still there. So it's a pretty good amount of time, probably not enough for anyone to get Kevins gear though, just more than enough time to make it back to your own corpse even if you are as far north as it gets.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 2, 2012)

Back to day 1 whos online and in what server? I got 1 punched by a zombie again lol he hit me and it made me pass out and break my legs. I had 12k blood m4 red dot alive 5 days to die from one zombie and a fence:shadedshu.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 2, 2012)

I STREAM DAY Z!

Come watch if you're bored!

http://www.own3d.tv/SimplyFresh/live/48057


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Back to day 1 whos online and in what server? I got 1 punched by a zombie again lol he hit me and it made me pass out and break my legs. I had 12k blood m4 red dot alive 5 days to die from one zombie and a fence:shadedshu.



That is the worst, it makes me a little leery to turn around and gun now when I'm being chased and I'm alone.  I didn't even know it was possible until a few nights ago, hell, nvidia was with me and he had a hard time blasting the 'roided up zombie off of me, took me from 1200 to 4000 in no time at all and busted the hell out of my bones.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 2, 2012)

So I just finished my first session of streaming DayZ (15 viewers! woohoo!) and we went into an army base filled with tents, each tent with guns, ammo, etc.

We accidentally aggro a zombie and had to defend inside one of the tents as they just poured in!

We survive the attack, with literally 20 or more dead.

We decide to loot the rest of the tents. Someone snipes my friend. I get away and survive.

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2012)

Evolved said:


> So I just finished my first session of streaming DayZ (15 viewers! woohoo!) and we went into an army base filled with tents, each tent with guns, ammo, etc.
> 
> We accidentally aggro a zombie and had to defend inside one of the tents as they just poured in!
> 
> ...



Lol, sounds like you're in Stary Sabor. I've been sniped there a few times myself. 

We found a car today, hopefully we hid it well enough.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That is the worst, it makes me a little leery to turn around and gun now when I'm being chased and I'm alone.  I didn't even know it was possible until a few nights ago, hell, nvidia was with me and he had a hard time blasting the 'roided up zombie off of me, took me from 1200 to 4000 in no time at all and busted the hell out of my bones.



Thing I hate is most of the time the zombies just run all crazy like. When I was using the Crossbow I just had to wait for them to reach me and basically give the ma free hit on me just so they would finally stand still. I'm still in that habit as I don't want to waste ammo, but numerous times now a lone zombie I give hit that 1 hit on me so he will stand still, but that 1 hit he gets breaks my legs :/ Pretty sure I have styrofoam bones and when they hit me it just blows the bones right out of my meat suit. So I'll wait for the next patch thats suppose to fix zombie pathing and also tone down broken bones a bit (and I don't even care about that part for the most part, if they pathed correctly I could just shoot them). Then I'll be back at it again, hopefully that patch comes this week, I heard it was suppose to.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2012)

broken bones would be far mor okay if there would be places beside hospitals where you can find morphine... or even better... get spawned with one injector.
Also, in my opinion you should be able to use big sticks from trees, to use them as a melee... in a world full of zombies everyone should be able to obtain sth like that, and not run around totally unarmed till you find something useful.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd rather just see a push down feature that additional melee weapons since hatchets are pretty easy to come by. I think being able to push down some zombies would be very entertaining. Also there are other spawns for morphine, it's just rare, I've found 2 inside a single church once.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd rather just see a push down feature that additional melee weapons since hatchets are pretty easy to come by. I think being able to push down some zombies would be very entertaining. Also there are other spawns for morphine, it's just rare, I've found 2 inside a single church once.


well, why then not just kick them away, dead island way? i actually found that VERY entertaining! 

Whenever is a church round, when you have a broken leg? You just can respawn if that happens, and youre on the countryside somewhere.

BTW Hatchet drops will get rarer with next patch, so the pretty much useless crowbar will be more often spawned i think (Hatchet is too strong i guess, with its one hit kill ability )

Why cant i just take a Kitchen Knife? dammit... weapons are not as rare in the real world, as they are in Dayz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> well, why then not just kick them away, dead island way? i actually found that VERY entertaining!
> 
> Whenever is a church round, when you have a broken leg? You just can respawn if that happens, and youre on the countryside somewhere.
> 
> ...



The kick is just to unrealistic for a mod like this. I did enjoy DI, but it was a bit over the top as well, but it fit that game. And as far as a church being near, most decent sized towns have one, so I'd say pretty often, but that wasn't the point of me saying that. I was just saying that thats one place I have personally seen one, meaning they do spawn in places beyond hospitals, they may spawn elsewhere, but I'm doubting it since it wouldn't make much sense for people to just keep morphine stock piles in their house on the countryside.

It would be nice to see some extra easy to find weapons, though getting melee with a zombie (even with a 1 hit hatchet) is less than idea since they have a chance to break bones or make you bleed.

Also I haven't heard anything about a nerf to hatchet spawns next patch, here's the 1.7.2 patch notes (the patch is suppose to land today)


Spoiler



Changelog:
* [FIXED]	Infected hear perfectly through objects (noise reduced by 50% through an object)
* [FIXED]	Animal bodies despawn way too fast (now despawn automatically after 2 minutes)
* [FIXED]	Corrupted update data causes people to spawn in debug forest (now will not save corrupted position data)
* [FIXED]	States where animal might stop walking around (now should walk around more)
* [FIXED]	Animal AI routines consuming large amounts of FPS (now in line with Infected AI routines, reduced FPS usage)
* [NEW]	 Player Syncing system replaced (increased performance and ammo quantity tracking)
* [FIXED]	Error reports are almost invisible (has now been fixed)
* [FIXED]	Daylight calculations causing slight FPS issue
* [NEW]	 Visibility now smoothly alters based on sun, moon, cloud, rain, and fog state
* [NEW]	 Aubility now dampened in rain and increased by fog
* [FIXED]	Object cleanup causing significant (huge) performance issue on servers (reduced by up to 50%, means more players + zombies possible)
* [FIXED]	Use of "allMissionObjects" causing performance issue on clients (new engine command "entities" used to improve FPS on clients)
* [FIXED]	Too easy to break legs due to infected (reduced probability of leg damage, reduced amount of leg damage)
* [FIXED]	Inspection of dead bodies does not work (fix only applies with ArmA2 Beta 94033 and above)
* [NEW] Exponent driven probability introduced into visibility calculation
* [FIXED]	Hatchet/Crowbar requires reloading ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/34903 )
* [FIXED]	Unlimited Wire fence/Sandbag/Tank Trap Bug ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/34283 )
* [FIXED]	Duplication Exploit on object pickup ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/34031 )
* [FIXED]	Not full magazines disappear when you reconnect ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/33998 )
* [NEW]	 Set Bear Traps that break player and infected legs, kills animals, when activated
* [NEW]	 Authentication process streamlined with new ArmA2 Beta commands (publicVariableServer and publicVariableClient)
* [NEW] Authentication for duplicate IDs supportive of the new beta patch (ArmAX users)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The kick is just to unrealistic for a mod like this. I did enjoy DI, but it was a bit over the top as well, but it fit that game. And as far as a church being near, most decent sized towns have one, so I'd say pretty often, but that wasn't the point of me saying that. I was just saying that thats one place I have personally seen one, meaning they do spawn in places beyond hospitals, they may spawn elsewhere, but I'm doubting it since it wouldn't make much sense for people to just keep morphine stock piles in their house on the countryside.
> 
> It would be nice to see some extra easy to find weapons, though getting melee with a zombie (even with a 1 hit hatchet) is less than idea since they have a chance to break bones or make you bleed.
> 
> ...




this was just from the Wiki:
http://dayzwiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Hatchet

"The Hatchet is currently a very common loot drop, it is expected by much of the community to be reduced in frequency with coming patches. " 

as said, why not beeing able to carry a big long wooden/iron stick, to crush zombie skulls? 

there are surely enough metal scraps and wooden planks or bits lying around


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2012)

People need the ability to drop kick zombies. If nothing else but for the lulz.

Also remember you don't need to out run zombies. You just need to out run the slowest person in your party.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People need the ability to drop kick zombies. If nothing else but for the lulz.
> 
> Also remember you don't need to out run zombies. You just need to out run the slowest person in your party.



if we get the ability to jump, that may can happen... dont feel like climbing up a ladder everytime i wanna do that...broken legs included 

Thats indeed the case, if you have a party! beeing alone is a harsh fate in Dayz


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also I haven't heard anything about a nerf to hatchet spawns next patch, here's the 1.7.2 patch notes (the patch is suppose to land today)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I don't see anything on the list about the Steam invisible crap, but I haven't noticed any pecker heads  when I have been on in the last couple of days, either.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this was just from the Wiki:
> http://dayzwiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Hatchet
> 
> "The Hatchet is currently a very common loot drop, it is expected by much of the community to be reduced in frequency with coming patches. "
> ...



Thats from a wiki and even then that doesn't say next patch, it just says "expected". Seems thats more someones opinion rather than truth. I could see hatchet spawns being reduced once they fix zombie pathing, simply because they zig zag so much now, sometimes it almost makes me feel like the hatchet is necessary (till my leg bones blow right out of my legs). But with 1.7.2 that chance will be reduced, I just hate wasting ammo on a zombie that runs all crazy like.

Even then though i just don't see it happening. Risking getting a cut and bleeding (especially with numerous zombies around) is not ideal as it's extra blood loss you could have avoided. Thats one of the worst feelings for me, is seeing I'm bleeding, but knowing I have to take care of the rest of the zombies and watch my blood drain away before I can begin to bandage. Also the fact that it's a alpha and a mod and the hatchet has a small effect on the game. I just think he'll have bigger bugs to crush. I would think fine tuning item spawns that don't have a massive impact on the game overall to be tuned maybe later on in the beta.



MT Alex said:


> I don't see anything on the list about the Steam invisible crap, but I haven't noticed any pecker heads  when I have been on in the last couple of days, either.



Yeah hoepfully it gets solved soon, only been killed by 1 invisible guy so far, but thats more than enough. I just wonder if he can fix it or if it's just an Arma II issue since the Arma II beta patch fixes it. Maybe they should just finalize that patch and make it mandatory to play the game. Would solve the problem.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, sounds like you're in Stary Sabor. I've been sniped there a few times myself.
> 
> We found a car today, hopefully we hid it well enough.



Oh, wow you're right. We were in Stary Sobor.

We encountered so many survivors there, t'was ridiculous.

Probably the most intense area so far. Too much activity and very hostile.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2012)

Erocker how far did you guys hide the car from Electro? and did you guys find engine parts?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2012)

The main DAYZ server is getting DDOS'ed which makes the entire game unplayable. Pathetic.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

People make me sad, I mean seriously, this guys putting this out there for free to the community and people have to fuck with him. I mean toying with companies that got bankrolls to recover and a drive to recover (to make money), sure I guess whatever floats your boat. But this, all this is going to do is kill this guys drive to continue the mod, like you said Easy, pathetic.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2012)

We'll most likely lose everything we had.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2012)

Man, I had time to play all day, was jsut gonna start the game up, but checked here first...yuck.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2012)

Start server for pirated software

Sever gets shut down

DDoS attack the hive server

Profit? 

I got into the server we were on last night. Loading.........


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2012)

whats DDoS? and I hate people who are never appreciative of stuff like this. It sickins me. I lose hope in people every day.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 3, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> whats DDoS? and I hate people who are never appreciative of stuff like this. It sickins me. I lose hope in people every day.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack

Basically you are a total dick if you DDOS attack someone.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack
> 
> Basically you are a total dick if you DDOS attack someone.



wow these guys must have been real butt hurt that their server for pirates got shut down. what a bunch of faggots.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2012)

well not surprising really. these people won't pay for a game that is literally making the career of the DayZ dev team. what a bunch of low lifes.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 3, 2012)

So, did all character progress get wiped out?

EDIT:  I just logged on really quick, seems everything is copasetic.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2012)

I spawned with all my gear.. Just west of the entire map in no man's land. Easy Rhino needs to login and see if the car is still there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2012)

global gaming is broken. cant load.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> I spawned with all my gear.. Just west of the entire map in no man's land. Easy Rhino needs to login and see if the car is still there.



Welcome to the Debug Forest. My friend had to run on foot for over an hour to get out of there. He ran out of food and water so he tried relogging to see if it would reset his food/water needs. It did but placed him right back where he started (after he had already ran for 30 min). So he started again but couldn't make it again, he finally found a server that saved his spot when he logged out and reset his food/water and after that it was about an hour for him to get out. some say it only takes them 15 min, it seems random.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2012)

The debug forest is an actual forest map that isn't Cheranus. There's nowhere to go. I managed to make it back to the east side of the map all the way from the edge of no man's land. Hooked back up with Rhino, our car is still there and I managed to find a tractor along the way.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

my friend said it was just small hills with no grass over and over again. And impressive tractor, didn't know they were in the game.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2012)

My question is this; I have ARMA II and if I get ARMA II Operation Arrowhead will I be able to play the mod? It says that it requires ARMA II combined operations?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> My question is this; I have ARMA II and if I get ARMA II Operation Arrowhead will I be able to play the mod? It says that it requires ARMA II combined operations?



Yes you will be able to play. All A:CO is, is exactly that AII and AII:OA. I had AII so I bought AII:OA and I been playing just fine. they just made AII:CO a package so if you needed both you only had to spend $30 rather than $40.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

I just logged into the GLOBALGAMING server and night looks alot different. The moon is shining through the trees much like the sun does and visibility is much better. It looks great! Oh, and the car and tractor are still there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2012)

Better duck Erocker


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

Come at me bandit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Come at me bandit.


Im still trying to grasp the notion of I die and thats it lol!!!

Im happy sitting in the trees eating my beans and puffing on me tobacco and leaving all ya alone lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I just logged into the GLOBALGAMING server and night looks alot different. The moon is shining through the trees much like the sun does and visibility is much better. It looks great! Oh, and the car and tractor are still there.



Crazy, thats a nice change. I don't think 1.7.2 is out yet, so wonder what changed?



fullinfusion said:


> Im still trying to grasp the notion of I die and thats it lol!!!
> 
> Im happy sitting in the trees eating my beans and puffing on me tobacco and leaving all ya alone lol



It's not that bad. I've died many times and rebuilt back up pretty easily. The only real item I cared about was my damn Alice Pack, thats the only death that has really got me down so far.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Crazy, thats a nice change. I don't think 1.7.2 is out yet, so wonder what changed?



It could be an ArmA II beta patch thing. Not sure.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 4, 2012)

how do i update this? please tell me


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.arma2.com/beta-patch.php/

DL the .zip file that is on top of the page in green. Extract it and run the .exe. That's all you need to do.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yes you will be able to play. All A:CO is, is exactly that AII and AII:OA. I had AII so I bought AII:OA and I been playing just fine. they just made AII:CO a package so if you needed both you only had to spend $30 rather than $40.



 Then I guess I better get off my a$$ and get operation arrowhead LOL.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

When you think you're doing well....


Found a crashed heli and got a AS50 sniper rifle and the coveted night vision goggles. Sweet! I was rolling with Easy Rhino, he was in the car and I in the tractor. He apparently lost a tire so I went on a mission to get a tire while he guarded the car. Made it up to a factory, got a wheel then went searching around. Got into a little shack and got bombarded by zombies. Dead.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> When you think you're doing well....
> 
> 
> Found a crashed heli and got a AS50 sniper rifle and the coveted night vision goggles. Sweet! I was rolling with Easy Rhino, he was in the car and I in the tractor. He apparently lost a tire so I went on a mission to get a tire while he guarded the car. Made it up to a factory, got a wheel then went searching around. Got into a little shack and got bombarded by zombies. Dead.



i was able to recover the night vision goggles but i left the as50. i repaired the wrong wheel on the car which was lame. i got the m240 machine gun from the downed chopper and hopped back in the tractor and hid it. maybe if we are lucky the car will still be there later on. now just to find m240 rounds...


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

*Dude gets kidnaped in DayZ, Tweets the whole thing.*

I'd probably run and/or shoot and take the death, but this is pretty good none the less. Looks like a case of Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just so happened that they guy who was kidnapped was a writer.... and I'll believe that story  

It's a good read, but I don't buy it as being true.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 4, 2012)

Nor me. I'd like to think it's true but I expect he'd have been killed for beans or pussied out and logged if he got caught out by 5 players.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> When you think you're doing well....
> 
> 
> Found a crashed heli and got a AS50 sniper rifle and the coveted night vision goggles. Sweet! I was rolling with Easy Rhino, he was in the car and I in the tractor. He apparently lost a tire so I went on a mission to get a tire while he guarded the car. Made it up to a factory, got a wheel then went searching around. Got into a little shack and got bombarded by zombies. Dead.





Easy Rhino said:


> i was able to recover the night vision goggles but i left the as50. i repaired the wrong wheel on the car which was lame. i got the m240 machine gun from the downed chopper and hopped back in the tractor and hid it. maybe if we are lucky the car will still be there later on. now just to find m240 rounds...



And the ghillie suit?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> And the ghillie suit?



Pretty sure that if you die wearing one it can't be looted off you. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pretty sure that if you die wearing one it can't be looted off you. But i could be wrong.



yup. i couldnt get it.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm stuck in Elektro with a broken leg, because I tried to climb over barbed wire, at the bottom of a flight of stairs. My guy went all crazy, "arrrgg! ahh!" and then broke his leg. I have no morphine.

I'm so screwed, it's not even funny. Gotta wait for my buddies to play and get me some morphine.

Damn these people putting barbed wire everywhere...

Don't think I'll be streaming at all for now, until I switch to DSL with 7 mbps upload.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2012)

anyone want to meet at cherno tonight? im gonna kill some people and going around terrorizing others.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> anyone want to meet at cherno tonight? im gonna kill some people and going around terrorizing others.



You should call yourselves "Sanduskys Marauders"


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 6, 2012)

Have they fixed that stupid god mode bugg yet? A few dayz agao me and my friend( his firzt day playing) got killed by an invisable guy and we dident even have any items. Im not showing him the game untill this bugg is fixed as any old glitcher can kill you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should call yourselves "Sanduskys Marauders"



Why?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> Why?



Didn't you graduate from Penn State? The name is PERFECT for a band of dudes playing games in dark rooms late at night.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Didn't you graduate from Penn State? The name is PERFECT for a band of dudes playing games in dark rooms late at night.



Isn't that what you do every night?  Seriously though, that guy was sick. It's not really that funny at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2012)

so this is a first. erocker is at the northeast end of the northwest airfield. i am by the barracks. a huey flys directly over my head and lands in the middle of the runway. i spend about 10 minutes crawling to a giant rock close to the spot where he landed. i watch him whip out his flashlight (its about 4AM) and check out the firestation. he must have seen me as i hear a few bullets wizz past my head. i am safe behind this rock. erocker takes a bunch of shots with his sniper rifle and i unload my m4a1 into the huey hoping to damage it enough to keep it on the ground. the guy was able to fly the chopper directly over me and tries to kill me with the guns on the huey. he misses and then flies away. i really wanted that chopper.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah i'm new to the game, dying fast and playing solo - let me know next time you guys are playing


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yeah i'm new to the game, dying fast and playing solo - let me know next time you guys are playing



cool. we will probably play a bit tonight again.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 7, 2012)

Avenged one of my compadres when he got killed by some nubs for his M107. I jumped out and over voice comms shouted "Surprise cock-fags!" and then let rip with my MK48.



Freakin' love this mod!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2012)

1.7.2 has been released however a lot of users, including myself get stuck at loading.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 1.7.2 has been released however a lot of users, including myself get stuck at loading.



Most likely because the servers aren't updated yet. By tomorrow all should be well... One can hope.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 9, 2012)

I use to play dayz then I got lazy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most likely because the servers aren't updated yet. By tomorrow all should be well... One can hope.



Yeah, a lot of server hosts change the title of the server to reflect the new patch even though it hasn't actually been updated.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm seeing alot of servers on 1.7.2 but they are on a beta patch that doesn't work with 1.7.2. Noob admins. I got into one server and I'm nearly dead with a broken leg... I have no idea.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2012)

... and that was meant to be one of the things that were going to fix.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol, the irony. I don't mind starting over. I have NVG's though... Thing is, with raycasting finally working with the moon at night, I'd rather not use the NVG's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 9, 2012)

yeah most servers stilll run on old patches, that sucks donkey balls


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 9, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah most servers stilll run on old patches, that sucks donkey balls



eh, Im still hoping they will implement the ability to use the mods ACE and ACRE ingame like with ArmA II. They are SOOOOOO useful. ACE allows you to put on and take off different equipment without having to go to the backpack as well as change ammo  and exchange magazine. Another feature is that you can apply medical stuff to yourself and comrades without the whole tedious crap we go through now. ACRE works hand in hand with TeamSpeak and allows you to set channels and such so that you can communicate long and short range. They are essentially CB radios. If you look at the ArmA II HQ page you will see some vids I posted that have the comms in them. Very useful. ACRE for sure since the likely hood of people having a CB during a Zombie Apocalypse is high. If they make it so that everyone starts with a radio, they can switch through channels to find people to comm with. You can also set squelch and scramblers. Totally epic mods.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2012)

this game is worse now. the update has made it very hard to connect to a server. also, there seem to be a lot of bugs with zombies now out in the open. it is too easy to hide in a house. also, i have been booted a bunch of times as server clear out people.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2012)

same as when they always update. It will take a good day before the connection issues are fixed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is worse now. the update has made it very hard to connect to a server. also, there seem to be a lot of bugs with zombies now out in the open. it is too easy to hide in a house. also, i have been booted a bunch of times as server clear out people.




Hey easy, I invite you to play ArmA II with me tonight. Im playing on the United Operations Server. It will let you see how the game improves with ACE and ACRE. It is fun and very military like. Also,, the Squad XML works ingame in ArmA II and DayZ Mod.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I couldn't find any server that was playable. Which is weird, why are they all on the beta patch? I was playing yesterday on these same servers and they weren't on that beta patch?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 11, 2012)

Today i scared off a team of 5 people looting story sabor only killed 2 of them then they drove off in a truck. Looted them for a dmr and 8 mags. Time to snipe electro!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2012)

The new Dayz Forum header...





it made me laugh, lol.


----------



## D007 (Jul 11, 2012)

I keep hoping to see the "big" update.. The game is still just a shell and I'm starting to think it's going to remain that way.. Usually the modders get burnt out right about now and just abandon the project, when they see they bit off more then they can chew, with Bohemias crap coding..

I want to like this game but after a week, it's all just running around from place to place, looking for weapons and people to shoot at..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> I want to like this game but after a week, it's all just running around from place to place, looking for weapons and people to shoot at..



Seems we had the same thought process... this game has potential, but i my opinion, please use a better Engine next time, Dayz Team


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> I want to like this game but after a week, it's all just running around from place to place, looking for weapons and people to shoot at..



that is a fair assessment, however the game is executed perfectly. i have a lot of fun creeping around trying to avoid zombies and grabbing weapons and supplies. i thought i would hate this type of game but i actually really enjoy it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> I keep hoping to see the "big" update.. The game is still just a shell and I'm starting to think it's going to remain that way.. Usually the modders get burnt out right about now and just abandon the project, when they see they bit off more then they can chew, with Bohemias crap coding..
> 
> I want to like this game but after a week, it's all just running around from place to place, looking for weapons and people to shoot at..



I'd say that would be true, except for the fact that Rocket is now employed by Bohemia, so he is no longer just a modder. Also I really wouldnt call the game a shell, it doesn't feel like it's missing anything, sure it could use more, but all the important elements are there. I do agree the engine is lacking, but with Rocket hired, it's probably being worked on for Arma 3, and hopefully thats better. Honestly though, I do see why this engine was used, for realism (body temp, food, water, blood, passing out, there isn't another game that would have adapted to those as easily.

Also what you are doing and sound like you are bored with is what this mods suppose to be. Basically just survive, the only quest is to live, get a tent setup and loot built up incase you die. Thats it, and any future things they have planned for the game isn't going to change that much at all. Theres other zombie games out there with quests or more zombies to kill, heck the object of this game is to almost not even kill a zombie. So if the concept is boring to you, it probably won't get any better as it is what it's intended to be already.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2012)

I really, REALLY want a stand alone version of this game. I think it will be epic.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2012)

I see "winning" this game as this: Having a group of trusted players and having a nicely sized base camp with lots of loot and vehicles. With the bear traps in the game, making a base camp (and keeping it) should be a bit easier. I've heard Rocket mention building structures and things like that... To me it's all about starting civilization over again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> I see "winning" this game as this: Having a group of trusted players and having a nicely sized base camp with lots of loot and vehicles. With the bear traps in the game, making a base camp (and keeping it) should be a bit easier. I've heard Rocket mention building structures and things like that... To me it's all about starting civilization over again.



Exactly, that is how you win Dayz. The game is what it is, I like objective based games, but I have hundreds of those, it's nice to have a game with the single objective of just surviving.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Exactly, that is how you win Dayz. The game is what it is, I like objective based games, but I have hundreds of those, it's nice to have a game with the single objective of just surviving.



What you guys are talking about is a true "open end" game........This is just minecraft with better graphics and less creativity. Its Minecraft with guns.


----------



## D007 (Jul 11, 2012)

The game could get much better.. bandit NPC roaming groups, black market type sales, perks, more accesibility to vehicles, even if they are just a 2 seater bike.. Something..lol..
More atmosphere, I'd like to see a chopper flying overhead once in a while or something..

There can still be things that happen and objectives as well.
That can be implemented easy and I know that, because I spent like a year making zombie maps and other things for Arma.. You could go talk to a guy who has missions avilable, take the mission and go complete it for a reward..
It needs more extras, more candy.. 

Like I had this building you could go to called "Dr. Kevorkians lasik" 
You went into the building then paid for the surgery and it went into a small Cutscene that zoomed out and circled the top of the building, then you heard a drilling noise and a loud scream, like someone was being tortured. Then you snapped back into game and your view distance was increased.. All Client side..

Little things mean alot. 

The game is nothing to be scoffed at, it took a huge amount of work to get it where it is for sure.
I actually know what he had to do to code this and there are scripts apon scrips he had to write from scratch, as well as all kinds of other things..
It's a great idea that I hope to see come to "full" fruition.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What you guys are talking about is a true "open end" game........This is just minecraft with better graphics and less creativity. Its Minecraft with guns.



No, open ended doesn't mean constructing things, and more isn't always better. I enjoy Terraria far more than I enjoy Minecraft for example. Most people I know play Minecraft on God Mode where they don't need to collect materials and they can fly, simply because they want to build cool things and resource gathering for a massive building takes forever. I'd say this is far closer to Skyrim if I was going to compare it with anything., just because it lacks quests I wouldn't tag it in with Minecraft.



D007 said:


> The game could get much better.. bandit NPC roaming groups, black market type sales, perks, more accesibility to vehicles, even if they are just a 2 seater bike.. Something..lol..
> More atmosphere, I'd like to see a chopper flying overhead once in a while or something..
> 
> There can still be things that happen and objectives as well.
> ...



I agree it could use the atmosphere changes you mention, but not having those doesn't feel like the game is incomplete like you made it sound (especially considering it's an Alpha, you need to remember that before really complaining about lack of content). 

I personally don't want to see as much atmosphere as you talk about. All of that in very moderate amounts will be ok, I don't want NPC's or quests even 1 in each town I think would be too much, it's an apoccolypse after. I like the feeling of being the last seed of humanity, and I think thats the direction of the mod in general. Adding in NPC's with quests and junk just doesn't make a ton of sense unless they have these people kidnap your loved ones. If I ran across an NPC who was like "if you go get my cat from that tree surrounded by zombie's I'll give you 10 pieces of food, 5 cans of pop, and 5 stanag clips", I'd tell him to shove it as you can make it by in this game without even killing a zombie, killing them should be a last ditch effort. As I said above I think this game is closer to Skyrim. but adding NPC's, quests and sort of factions, if I wanted that I would just play Skyrim. 

I do hope they keep at it, but I'm just saying this because you made it sound like they've already given up, but they have been patching at a pretty good pace, and having played other Alpha's (one done by companies that actually have a budget and people they pay) that are far worse than this, and I'm not talking about lack of content only I'm talking about unplayable games.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No, open ended doesn't mean constructing things, and more isn't always better. I enjoy Terraria far more than I enjoy Minecraft for example. Most people I know play Minecraft on God Mode where they don't need to collect materials and they can fly, simply because they want to build cool things and resource gathering for a massive building takes forever. I'd say this is far closer to Skyrim if I was going to compare it with anything., just because it lacks quests I wouldn't tag it in with Minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they could improve the mod by adding ACRE and ACE support. CB/HAM radios would be authentic for post apocalyptic survival. It would fix that annoying VOIP crap for sure. The fact that there are multiple channels and scrambling is nice too. It even sounds (audibly) legit. Also, ACE would fix the arming and medical side of things too. Instead of having to constantly go into your inventory to bandage yourself or eat food etc, the ACE menus allow you to do so by selecting with a mouse what to do. It is very helpful. As far as CB/HAM goes, there could be locations on the map with a HAM base station that is usable or can be used to provide weather updates or locating places ingame. Just a thought since most ArmA II servers use ACE and ACRE and therefore require it to be installed to play, it would be using already existing content.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 12, 2012)

He explains a lot of where he sees DayZ going. It _will_ become standalone in the future.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Ducky!

Listen, I was just wondering if you have ever heard of the ACE and ACRE mods?  I have been hearing about them a lot, lately.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Hey Ducky!
> 
> Listen, I was just wondering if you have ever heard of the ACE and ACRE mods?  I have been hearing about them a lot, lately.



Have you ever tried them? I was skepitcal at first but damn!!

[yt]lSH2-NJbI3Q&[/yt]


----------



## digibucc (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah i just installed, will be giving it a try later today. i heard ducky talking about it the other day.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yeah i just installed, will be giving it a try later today. i heard ducky talking about it the other day.



He was talking about them today, the other day, and the day before that, and the day before that, and the day before that...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I think they could improve the mod by adding ACRE and ACE support. CB/HAM radios would be authentic for post apocalyptic survival. It would fix that annoying VOIP crap for sure. The fact that there are multiple channels and scrambling is nice too. It even sounds (audibly) legit. Also, ACE would fix the arming and medical side of things too. Instead of having to constantly go into your inventory to bandage yourself or eat food etc, the ACE menus allow you to do so by selecting with a mouse what to do. It is very helpful. As far as CB/HAM goes, there could be locations on the map with a HAM base station that is usable or can be used to provide weather updates or locating places ingame. Just a thought since most ArmA II servers use ACE and ACRE and therefore require it to be installed to play, it would be using already existing content.



I'd rather see those sort of changes, just improvements to current gameplay. Would add a bit of immersion to the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone have the "Anyone in Cherno" cartoon?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Think you linked that as a image rather than a link, or the image you tried to link isn't an image.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 12, 2012)

Nah, they've taken the image down. Fuckers!


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2012)

ArmA II Combined Operations (what you need for DayZ), is 20% off on Steam right now: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/4638/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 12, 2012)

25% off on Bohemia's website.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2012)

get PMC too. it improves AI and engine dramatically. There are also many things in DayZ that use file from PMC.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> There are also many things in DayZ that use file from PMC.



Really? Like what?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He was talking about them today, the other day, and the day before that, and the day before that, and the day before that...



lol fair enough, i guess i should try not to encourage him then huh?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

digibucc said:


> lol fair enough, i guess i should try not to encourage him then huh?



No. No you shouldnt.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Really? Like what?



you remember those errors that would pop up about "deleted.something.pbo"?

Those are files from the PMC expansion. Those are the weapons and vehicles etc that you find. I used to have those messages ( which were nice for letting me know I was in the vicinity of something good.) Then I installed PMC and those messages stopped. I still find the items but without the messages appearing. 
I also looked up those errors and there were indicating that they were part of the PMC expansion. 
Alot of the weapons in DayZ are from the multiple expansions all the way up to BAF. Soon, they will add dogs which are in the Latest Exapnsion Czech Armed Forces or something. Do remember this is a mod based on ArmA II as a whole. CO is all that is required but the rest of the expansions help improve the experience. For example, I can play on a server in ArmA II that has Vickers tanks from BAF. I do not have BAF so the tanks look like crap even though they are still there. The tanks also will lag out my rig because I am missing important files. I can still play, but my experience will be nerfed.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No. No you shouldnt.



I thought you said you would create the art for the TPU DayZ/ArmA logo? The Team XML works in DayZ because it is running off of ArmA II Engine.



digibucc said:


> lol fair enough, i guess i should try not to encourage him then huh?


When you install it make sure you do it through Six Updater.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you remember those errors that would pop up about "deleted.something.pbo"?
> 
> Those are files from the PMC expansion. Those are the weapons and vehicles etc that you find. I used to have those messages ( which were nice for letting me know I was in the vicinity of something good.) Then I installed PMC and those messages stopped. I still find the items but without the messages appearing.
> I also looked up those errors and there were indicating that they were part of the PMC expansion.
> ...



There's one thing that PMC changes with DayZ and that is the character textures. Nothing else. As far as Arma II goes, I don't really care.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

as much as i want this, i dont want ARMA II so i'm going to miss out until its <$10, or until it becomes standalone.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> as much as i want this, i dont want ARMA II so i'm going to miss out until its <$10, or until it becomes standalone.



I had Arma II, never played it. I bought OA just to play this mod, still haven't ever played either games. I've already played this game enough to warrant the price I paid, so even if you don't want Arma II (I assume because oyu don't plan to play it), if you got a few others to play this with, it'll make it worth it to buy for just this mod alone.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 13, 2012)

I loved ARMAII but it just took so long to get everyone on and organised, however the games did last hours.

I would always say how I wanted a STALKER mod for ARMA and some folks were doing it but it wasn't ever finished. Then I bumped into DayZ and I'm having a hard time finding another game that take me away from it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 13, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I loved ARMAII but it just took so long to get everyone on and organised, however the games did last hours.
> 
> I would always say how I wanted a STALKER mod for ARMA and some folks were doing it but it wasn't ever finished. Then I bumped into DayZ and I'm having a hard time finding another game that take me away from it.



I like the mission editor. I just made an AI Helo insertion raid on a Russian outpost in Balota.

It was fun to watch.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 13, 2012)

The mission editor isn't something I've pissed about with, I think I'll do that whilst we wait for 1.7.2.2 which is scheduled for some point today.


----------



## D007 (Jul 13, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The mission editor isn't something I've pissed about with, I think I'll do that whilst we wait for 1.7.2.2 which is scheduled for some point today.



Ahh a new reason for me to play dayz again? New patch today?
Mission editor is fun.. 
Word of advice if you use it, restart your game before you jump into a match. The editor has been linked to being a bad memory hog, if you jump directly into a game after edting it may lead you to crash or run badly..
Was that way with arma 1, I expect the same with 2, as the coding is pretty identical..

PS: memory flush trick:  Hold left shift and hit the mius key on the numpad, release them both then type "Flush"  (no quotes).. screen 
will flash and purge your vram.. Sometimes helps with stability if you start running badly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> as much as i want this, i dont want ARMA II so i'm going to miss out until its <$10, or until it becomes standalone.



ARMA II was 7.99 just last year. Not gonna pay more then that.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144749


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> as much as i want this, i dont want ARMA II so i'm going to miss out until its <$10, or until it becomes standalone.



Keep an eye on the Steam Summer Sale. Might get lucky and get the "full package" for cheap


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Keep an eye on the Steam Summer Sale. Might get lucky and get the "full package" for cheap



It's already on sale. 20% off on Steam, 25% of on Bohemia's website. They aren't going to cut the price anymore at this time... Unless on one of the days of the summer sale they have some sort of larger package deal.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the sound of this mod.  Been following this thread for a while but get the feeling i'd get pissed off at bugs and pricks killing me on sight.  An open ended sandbox zombie survival game is about as good as it gets in my book.  Should i take the plunge?


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2012)

Without a doubt, yes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 13, 2012)

Not if you get pissed off with bugs and pricks. This is mod is an alpha which means bugs and pricks galore.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 13, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not if you get pissed off with bugs and pricks. This is mod is an alpha which means bugs and pricks galore.



If only DayZ included the Mission Editor or allowed you to call in AI help.


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> on the side, the mission editor is a blast once you get the hang out it. I rode with the AI in Helo insertions. I had it setup to have 4 MH-60s parked and waiting, and 1 UH-1Y and 1 MH-60S fly in and land. Then 8 Teams or Marines loaded into the helos and they flew off to Balota Airport with AH-1Z and AH-64D support where they unloaded and cleared the area. At the same time 1 5 ton truck loaded with 2 rifle squads and 2 HMMWs and bikes muscled down the roads to attack balota from Kamorov direction. It was awesome. The Russians were set up on the airfield and in the town. they had sniper teams and AA and AT as well as MG and rifle squads. The AI acted like pros. Lost 2 helos in the attack. Ill link the mission when I am finished editing it.



This is a DayZ discussion thread. Nothing of what you just said (other than map locations) have to do with DayZ.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't update DayZ with SixUpdater folks, apparently the version it is pulling down isn't working and is causing big issues with the Hive and in game attributes such as the gear menu and items.

Also, new beta patch has been released but that isn't available to download just yet.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 13, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't update DayZ with SixUpdater folks, apparently the version it is pulling down isn't working and is causing big issues with the Hive and in game attributes such as the gear menu and items.
> 
> Also, new beta patch has been released but that isn't available to download just yet.



you need to use Six Launcher. Six Updater is for the other mods and servers. such as Project Reality.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you need to use Six Launcher. Six Updater is for the other mods and servers. such as Project Reality.



I don't need to use either. I hate that program and I always update manually.

1.7.2.3 is borked as expected; can't join any server.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2012)

I was just on. I used to do the manual install but found I have a much quicker time connecting to servers using the SixLauncher.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> I was just on.



Hmmm... well I've restarted my router countless times over the course of last night and now. I've reinstalled the mod. If this fails then... 



... I'll see if SixUpdater can solve the issue.

:shadedshu

F'ing SixUpdater.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2012)

I wish I had recorded what happened earlier. There was a chopper on a roof in Cherno with a bunch of guys around it. I was randomly firing my AKM at them to annoy them. Then they sent their chopper after me and I let them eat lead. Didn't blow up the chopper unfortunately but I sent it packing.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2012)

All fixed!



Latest beta patch needed reinstalling.

Good vid erocker.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 14, 2012)

So, I had Arma II (retail) and I'm currently downloading the 1.6 combined operations patch.  I've already downloaded the OA latest patch (94945) and Six Updater.

I'm also downloading the OA standalone game.

Do i need any other downloads?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> So, I had Arma II (retail) and I'm currently downloading the 1.6 combined operations patch.  I've already downloaded the OA latest patch (94945) and Six Updater.
> 
> I'm also downloading the OA standalone game.
> 
> Do i need any other downloads?



You're pretty much set.



Might want to bookmark this.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 14, 2012)

All i like to do in this mod is help people in electro/ cherno get started and kill any bandits along the way. Its alot more fun then running for dayz.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 14, 2012)

Bummer.  I need to re-install Arma II? 

I'm getting this in the bottom left corner of six-updater.  Also when i loaded CO for first time it had messages about missing files.



> You seem to be missing official game files, please restore or fix game edition configuration/detection: addons/ah64.pbo, addons/misc_fix.pbo, addons/missions_ew.pbo, addons/warfare2vehicles.pbo


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2012)

My guess is that you are missing some patches/updates, there are quite a few in order to get things working right, and a few of the steps are different if you are like me and don't have a Steam version of the game.  If so, search for installing Dayz with a non-steam version.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 14, 2012)

I know the latest beta was causing some issues (94945) I would use the beta just before that to avoid any problems for now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 14, 2012)

Beware a chat request from someone on Steam posing as an Admin with the name "Admin".

This person is phishing for your login information.

They claim you need to update SteamGuard within 5 hours or your account will be disconnected or you may also begin seeing bans. There is a fake Steam Site link in the message.

Just to be safe i changed my Steam Password.




the54thvoid said:


> Bummer.  I need to re-install Arma II?
> 
> I'm getting this in the bottom left corner of six-updater.  Also when i loaded CO for first time it had messages about missing files.



Dude just use Sixlauncher and Sixupdater to get the missing files.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

can someone update the steps to install this mod? the OP links are broken


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2012)

-Install ArmA 2

-Install ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead

-Load both games and when you get to the main menu, exit.

-Download SixUpdater here: http://www.six-updater.net/p/download.html "Download v2.9.7pre"

-Once downloaded and installed, just run Six Launcher. When in Six Launcher, in the lower left tick "options." Select the option(s) to use/update to the Beta, hit OK.

-Tick the orange box that says Update and it will install/update DayZ.

-Play game. You don't need to have Steam running to play via the Six Launcher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> -Install ArmA 2
> 
> -Install ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead
> 
> ...



Thanks! Waiting for the game to DL  Can't wait to play this!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks! Waiting for the game to DL  Can't wait to play this!



you will enjoy it. When you are ready to join me and United Operations contact me. I will walk you through how to get setup to join us. Or You can join me on the Campaigns as we can coop it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ufgy spotted this bad boy across a field as we were playing, so he spotted me as I ran over to collect it.







Not sure what the deal is with it, it was parked right on a road (horrible spot to park a vehicle) and it had a good amount of ammo in it, blood bags, a tent, and a few other things. So it seems like it was someones vehicle, just not sure why they parked it there, maybe they died? Either way ours now, bad damn is it loud and slow.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like I'll not be playing....

Re-installed both Arma II (retail) and Operation Arrowhead (steam).  Same problem with missing files.  I verified steam cache for OA and it said one file missing, will re-acquire.  Except nothing was reacquired or there was no prompt to do so.

Following that I updated to the most recent Combined Ops update (1.60) and once downloaded it wouldn't install as it said OA was missing or corrupt.

When i have run Six Launcher (and installed latest beta and launch DayZ) I get a message "No Enrty - bin.config" something missing message and boots me to the standard game.

So my issues are with the Arma II end not installing properly.  I've followed guides online.  I've now uninstalled all local OA content and am DL'ing again.

Can someone fill in any missing steps?

Installed retail version Arma II (should I then update it to latest standalone Arma II patch?)
Install OA through Steam.
Download latest Combined Ops patch (1.6?)
At some point run Combined Ops (or both games separate?)
Run Six Launcher.
Update Beta.
Launch DayZ from Six Launcher 
Epic Fail.

Edit:  Will have to link Steam version of OA to retail files for Arma II I think?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 15, 2012)

i had a similar issue, i don't remember the exact files that were missing but there was a few - verifying steam cache fixed it for me... try that again? good luck!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Looks like I'll not be playing....
> 
> Re-installed both Arma II (retail) and Operation Arrowhead (steam).  Same problem with missing files.  I verified steam cache for OA and it said one file missing, will re-acquire.  Except nothing was reacquired or there was no prompt to do so.
> 
> ...



you using UAC? disable that before reinstalling.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to just give up.

I finally get to some form of server choice but any that almost let me connect (when it's not just kicking or not connecting) are telling me i have add ons that are not signed for - so delete them or obtain new keys.

Given the hours lost trying to install the required software and updates it's just not worth anymore of my time.  I'll keep an eye on this thread in case it gets better to access any time soon.

Disappointed, really wanted to play it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 15, 2012)

Your issues might be that you're using a retail copy of ARMA 2 and Steam version of Arrowhead. Have you tried doing it all again from scratch but using the free ARMA 2 (Lite) on Steam?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2012)

I may be tempted to try.  I'm not flying off in a rage as I know it's an alpha build and as such, hopelessly prone to problems.

Hmm, I've done my garden so I have another hour or two to waste....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 15, 2012)

I honestly think the issue lies with Steam.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I may be tempted to try.  I'm not flying off in a rage as I know it's an alpha build and as such, hopelessly prone to problems.
> 
> Hmm, I've done my garden so I have another hour or two to waste....



when you installed ArmA II and OA, did you run them in Admin mode? I had the same problem as you. I ran ArmA II in Admin then OA in Admin. I ran the Steam verify too. Also, you need to use Sixlauncher and SixUpdater. When you try to join servers and get kicked for keys and addons, the servers you are using have mods installed and required. You need to follow this guide: http://forums.unitedoperations.net/index.php/page/index.html/_/guides/getting-started-guide-r192 I know it is for playing ArmA II, but it is the most complete, easy to follow guide to installing and configuring and playing ArmA II and DayZ since DayZ is a mod too.  Hope I could help.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help but given my shitty download speed it takes several hours to download OA through steam and I figure I'll have to re-install it due to it numerous issues.  I have uninstalled my retail Arma II and dl'ed the steam freebie but still all tits up.

The most recent is a bad CD key given at Set Up.

I've ran steam in admin, to no avail, and when i try to use Six Updater to get latest file info, when i do try to install the files i get a new message saying OA doesn't exist or is corrupt.

Very bored with entire process and am giving up.  Good luck guys and have fun.  I'll follow the thread for good news but until it hits beta standard I'm going to avoid the whole process as I've now wasted the best part of my weekend trying just to install it.

I was warned not to even try. 

EDIT:  FUCK IT!!

Okay, I've uninstalled EVERYTHING related to Arma II and DayZ.

Overnight I'll use Steam to reinstall both.  Can someone verify these steps please:

1) Steam install Arma II Free
1a) Play - at least until menu screen.
2) Steam install Arma II OA
2a) Play Combined Ops- at least until menu screen.
3) Download Six Updater Suite.
4) Run Six Launcher - hit install box.

That should be it?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

How do you roll back a patch?  I installed 94945, but it seems most servers are running 94876, so I can't join them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How do you roll back a patch?  I installed 94945, but it seems most servers are running 94876, so I can't join them.



yes? you poked me?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

I was trying to get you to answer my previous post.

I just tried to install the old patch right over the new one, so far no luck.

EDIT
For the love of Christ!

I just made it into a server, but I spawned with a mysterious broken bone?!?  I have morphine, but I don't want to waste it on a spawn glitch.  I disconnected, hopefully it won't carry to another server?


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was trying to get you to answer my previous post.
> 
> I just tried to install the old patch right over the new one, so far no luck.
> 
> ...



Most people had to start over with the latest patch. You're lucky you're alive.


@54thvoid, that is how it's done.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

I made it into another server, and the broken leg was gone, so I have high hopes.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 15, 2012)

Found a lower pop server like 14/40 and i found a bus in cherno fixed it and headed to lapptino or what ever its called and almost ran head on into a guy driving a flat bed truck so i got out and shot at him. No luck as he just drove off so i took my bus to the nw airfield barracks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok I am cluless on this sixupdater thing. I loaded it this morning and it took like 3 hours to update and process and now it has a server list but when I attempt to join a server it just loads the game to the main menu nothing else?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2012)

Use the SixLauncher, not the SixUpdater to join games.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I am cluless on this sixupdater thing. I loaded it this morning and it took like 3 hours to update and process and now it has a server list but when I attempt to join a server it just loads the game to the main menu nothing else?



six launcher is for DayZ games. Six updater is for ArmA 2 games.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jul 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm going to just give up.
> 
> I finally get to some form of server choice but any that almost let me connect (when it's not just kicking or not connecting) are telling me i have add ons that are not signed for - so delete them or obtain new keys.
> 
> ...



I have never found that launching from SixLauncher works, just pick a game from the list and click join and go from there. I find I cant join from ingame ARMA menu ever for me. So just join from six laucher! Dont give up!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Got this today, now I'm going to play Farmer Simulator.






Also killed my first player. I almost got 2, the first one Alt F4'd as he was gushing blood. 2nd one was i nthe tents are Stary, I shot him through the windows twice with my M4 then he said over the mic "Oh! I'm done, I'm done", I felt kinda bad after he said that, he wasn't dead yet, but he had to be at like 3 - 4k life and bleeding fast, so I put the last one in him. Apologies go out to Matt, we'll remember you.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 16, 2012)

O look another bus just for me!





After my and my buddie killed a few players we got rushed and killed then i came back to find like 5 other dead people. What a bad day in electro.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! 

I've played my first game.  Do you really start without ANY weapons?

My first experience was walking toward a town and then being chased into the sea by Zombies.  Hey, I didn't die.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!



Glad it worked. How did you sort it?



the54thvoid said:


> I've played my first game.  Do you really start without ANY weapons?
> 
> My first experience was walking toward a town and then being chased into the sea by Zombies.  Hey, I didn't die.



Yup, you really do start with just a torch (flashlight) and a single bandage. Keep to the trees and crouch around. Hope you don't start killing other players unless you have to.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Glad it worked. How did you sort it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you really do start with just a torch (flashlight) and a single bandage. Keep to the trees and crouch around. Hope you don't start killing other players unless you have to.



Nah, I won't kill anything unless it goes for me. All I've done so far is run away from zombies and taken a painkiller.

As for making it work, installed the steam demo and OA from scratch, then used Six Launcher - piece of cake after all the hassle.  Lesson for all, don't use retail version.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

I joined a server last night finally and when I did I had no weapon or anything also couldnt run (maybe user error) to beat it all it spawned me next to a horde of zombies which killed me due to not being able to run FML


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Nah, I won't kill anything unless it goes for me. All I've done so far is run away from zombies and taken a painkiller.
> 
> As for making it work, installed the steam demo and OA from scratch, then used Six Launcher - piece of cake after all the hassle.  Lesson for all, don't use retail version.



Using the demo version of ARMA results in a much poorer graphical experience, the free version doesn't use any of the advanced textures and such, so if others can make the retail work it's the best solution.

Also, never stand up and rarely run when you are in or around towns, you won't aggravate zombies as much.  Double tap the shift so you have to hold it to run, the default is always run and hold to walk.  That's no good.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Using the demo version of ARMA results in a much poorer graphical experience, the free version doesn't use any of the advanced textures and such...



Well I have the retail disc - would it not be possible to drop the textures into the arma II free folder?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Well I have the retail disc - would it not be possible to drop the textures into the arma II free folder?



Unfortunately not no.

I didn't think you could mix and match the retail copy with the Steam copy. You could try activating your retail key on Steam and see if that allows you to acquire the files that way.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Well I have the retail disc - would it not be possible to drop the textures into the arma II free folder?



Why wouldn't you just activate that retail disc on steam?


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course you can mix Steam/Retail. Here's the installation thread from the DayZ site: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...-guide-steam-retail-mixed-beta-common-errors/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Also, never stand up and rarely run when you are in or around towns, you won't aggravate zombies as much.  Double tap the shift so you have to hold it to run, the default is always run and hold to walk.  That's no good.



Psh, I'm done sneaking into towns. All that gets you is death because a sniper can take out a crouches/crawling slow moving target so easily it's not even funny. I just sprint right into town like a boss then run into a house and kill whatevers on me, loot it up and sprint to the next place. I don't care if people hear my gun shots or whatever, because they are all probably too busy being afraid looking for snipers and I'll just book it past them and keep going.

*Disclaimer* This method works better when you have a sniper covering you simply because they can relay info on if anyone is near you.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Psh, I'm done sneaking into towns. All that gets you is death because a sniper can take out a crouches/crawling slow moving target so easily it's not even funny. I just sprint right into town like a boss then run into a house and kill whatevers on me, loot it up and sprint to the next place. I don't care if people hear my gun shots or whatever, because they are all probably too busy being afraid looking for snipers and I'll just book it past them and keep going.
> 
> *Disclaimer* This method works better when you have a sniper covering you simply because they can relay info on if anyone is near you.



That's how I do it solo. There are usually "warehouses" on the outskirts of towns. Take a group of infected there, once they are inside they are slow and you can go back into town with minimal infected to worry about. 

Last night I stumbled upon a truck and a UAZ just parked in front of the Berezino grocery store and they were loaded with stuff... Now I have to remember what server it was. Hopefully someone from last night remembers?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is there a specific server you guys play on? I will hop on tonight after the wife goes to bed and try to figure this game out again.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's how I do it solo. There are usually "warehouses" on the outskirts of towns. Take a group of infected there, once they are inside they are slow and you can go back into town with minimal infected to worry about.
> 
> Last night I stumbled upon a truck and a UAZ just parked in front of the Berezino grocery store and they were loaded with stuff... Now I have to remember what server it was. Hopefully someone from last night remembers?



im gonna suicide and find my bike. Can you road kill with a bike? us 352 or 532 something like that. i have it pulled up at home


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im gonna suicide and find my bike. Can you road kill with a bike?



maybe if you are going downhill 
Man, that would be a funny death! beeing rode over by an overconfident biker^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Absolute insane night tonight... Played with Ufgy and Kevin, they were both on before I got on. On my way to meet them found a downed chopper with a M107, DMR, FN FAL, and a Bizon SD. Thats the best chopper loot I've ever seen on a single chopper, was really hoping for a M249, but I guess have to keep waiting. On the way back to our tents Ufgy spots a tent up by a house, so we run up there to take a look and we find this....










There was so many tents there were tents inside tents. Those rows of tents behind that house, each row was like 6 tents just all stuck inside each other in each row. Only 1 tent had look, and just like AKM rounds.

After that haul we ran back to our tents and were depositing things, then I took our tractor out for a spin to show Kevin. I parked it then Kevin tries to drive it and botches it, lol. So I had to park it again. As soon as I park it and get out Ufgy is like "Holy shit there's a guy here" this guys like 10ft from Ufgy and Ufgy puts 2 DMR rounds right into his chest, I see blood fly out on both and Kevin puts I think 2x M1911 rounds into his chest as well. And the guy just stands there and is like "whoa hey guys".... We just stand there stunned that he's not down, he had on a Red Beret and weird camo and his name was Rocket (Qc). He said he was a developer and we asked if he was Rocket Rocket, he said "no I don't have an British Accent". Honestly guy had to be a hacker of some sort, highly doubt he was a Dev, and made us extremely nervous he spawned at our tents. But we were down the hill from our tents by the Tractor so I don't think he seen the tents. He says "so I see you guys just got a tractor" and says something like want another vehicle? He stands there for a second and all of a sudden a blue truck with a covered back appears, and we say thanks and he just disappears. We check the truck and it has a bunch of Ammo from Arma II that isn't even DayZ. We emptied all that out except some rockets it won't let us remove.

A new friend started playing and he had just logged on. So I jumped in the driver seat and Ufgy + Kevin jumped in the back and we headed for the coast. We started heading to Prigordoky where our friend was at, just cruising the roads trying to find the way around the mountains. Along the way we come around this large bend of trees and over a small hill and theres a damn player crossing the road with a zombie behind him. I swerve as hard as I can for him, I hit the zombie then hit the player. I didn't hear or see it since I was in 3rd person, I knew I hit him dead on and thats about all. But Ufgy in the back said he heard the scream and bones snapping. Then the guy died, was just spraying blood everywhere, but I didn't get the kill :/ Ufgy did.... We were laughing so hard, I mean even playing a while I haven't ever seen a vehicle, only heard and that truck is damn loud. That poor dude must have heard us coming and been scared shitless, then to see us come over that hill and just run him right over, lol, had to suck. Felt a bit bad, he was an absolute fresh character, but oh well.

So we continue on our way to pick up our friend, we pick him up and start heading back to our tents. Heading up a hill and all of a sudden Ufgy is like "shit there's that guy again" he just spawned right next to us in a field. He's like "I see you guys are enjoying the truck" then something like want something else? We are just sitting here parked staring at him, I'm wondering what the hell else he can spawn... All of a sudden a Huey appears... At that point I'm like, yep this has to be a hacker, I said I wasn't even getting in that thing. We told him we don't know how to fly, but then Kevin said he can and ran over to it. As Kevin jumps in the guy spawns a massive ammo crate next to us as well. The chopper was put on a hill though. Kevin starts firing up the blades and I'm just watching this thing slide down the hill slowly. He just starts getting air and the blades smack right into a tree and it flips up, Kevin got out at some point, and it smacks into the ground in a massive fireball that was louder than anything I've ever heard. At that point being next to Electro I'm like "we need to get the hell out of here". Ufgy agrees, I'm not even sure where that guy went, we just piled into the truck and drove it back to our tents. 

That truck is fucking massive so we don't have a very good spot to hide it. So we left it empty away from our tents, we got a great spot for our tents I think, just that truck so large it's hard to find a good spot for it. So it's a good test of how nice our tent spot is. Hopefully no one finds it, if so we know our spots great as it's pretty obvious. And if they do it has nothing in it anyways except those RPG's, which we don't want, so if someone takes that truck, good riddance anyways since we can't get those RPG's out. Then I logged out, because honestly I didn't want to see that guy appear anymore.

But yeah, crazy night, none of us were recording sadly  And here's an ice dusk screenshot of the truck to end this epic story.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 18, 2012)

You spin quite a yarn

Too bad you guys have turned mostly into bandits, swerving for a player instead of the zombie


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You spin quite a yarn
> 
> Too bad you guys have turned mostly into bandits, swerving for a player instead of the zombie



Thanks, I hit the zombie too  I had to try and hit a player, doubt I'll ever get that chance again.Honestly though for a second I though the zombie after the guy was a player as it rubber banded and stopped and he turned to look at me.. I was really expecting them to open fire and try to kill me, thats when I started my swerve, but then I realized it was a zombie and he was high tailing it, I didn't stop myself  

But so far I've been killed by probably 10 or more people and only got 2 player kills. We got most of the gear we want now, so the only other thing to do is kill other people we see. Though I'm a looter, so I expect our snipers to get most of the kills. Though we try not to kill new players, goal is to be Bandit killers to be honest, just ruin their day.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

It was a great night. the best part was hearing the guys bones snap as we hit him and a wailing scream as he got tossed into the field. that poor dude. all in all was a great night, some really good excitement and looking forward to some more crazy shit. our buddy got lucky first day playing rides in a covered military truck gets to see a chopper destroy half a forest, and hacker teleporting around the map giving out free shit.

Best part after the others logged my buddy is looting stary he gets into the red brick building near the supermarket and finds a crowbar asking me what it is. i tell him forget it next thing he knows his M4A1 turns into a crowbar in his gun window yet he still has his gun. he relogs still broken finds a M16 swaps gun sees the M4 on the ground swaps back its now officially a full on crowbar. ah man good times


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2012)

Camp.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, it's super bright out for night time.  I'd like to play that server when it looks like that.

I logged on to a DE server after everyone left TS, last night, and went to the NE airfield.  Got chased by and killed a bunch of zombies, all for no real loot other than an extra map for Phenom or his handicapped friend.


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any aupdates on expected patches or new versions?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 18, 2012)

currently playing up near NW airfield now. im on TS too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> currently playing up near NW airfield now. im on TS too



Do you have a transport chopper? I repeat DO YOU HAVE A TRANSPORT CHOPPER!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you have a transport chopper? I repeat DO YOU HAVE A TRANSPORT CHOPPER!



working on it. but most likely not


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 18, 2012)

D007 said:


> Any aupdates on expected patches or new versions?



Beta patches for ARMA are coming out thick and fast...

95099 is the latest.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Absolute insane night tonight... Played with Ufgy and Kevin, they were both on before I got on. On my way to meet them found a downed chopper with a M107, DMR, FN FAL, and a Bizon SD. Thats the best chopper loot I've ever seen on a single chopper, was really hoping for a M249, but I guess have to keep waiting. On the way back to our tents Ufgy spots a tent up by a house, so we run up there to take a look and we find this....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/Capture030.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/Capture032.jpg
> ...


I actually have about 15mins of recording, I think I even got the heli spawn in there too

EDIT: Yes, I did.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I actually have about 15mins of recording, I think I even got the heli spawn in there too
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I did.



did you get me running that dude over? lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> did you get me running that dude over? lol



No I don't, sorry.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> No I don't, sorry.



Do you have footage of Killer_Rubber_Ducky flying transport in DayZ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you have footage of Killer_Rubber_Ducky flying transport in DayZ?



I don't think I've ever played DayZ with you guys...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I don't think I've ever played DayZ with you guys...



If you havent flown transport with Killer_Rubber_Ducky then you havent lived.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you havent flown transport with Killer_Rubber_Ducky then you havent lived.



When are you guys getting on?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

Video is uploaded!
[YT]4OxlCcVtK-g[/YT]


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

I R bored of Eve atm.. I'll be off work soon and hopping into some Dayz I suppose.. I have yet to see a chopper in this game, I would really like to at some point.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Sooo... I was doing great 12000 blood, all the gear a guy could want and I get sick in game. I make my way from camp to Berezino hospital, take out the windows and by luck I find antibiotics. I take them and I'm no longer sick. *shht* *screams* *dead*.. Killed by a douchebag. Hopefully the server with the vehicle camp is still around, it seems to have crashed.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I don't think I've ever played DayZ with you guys...



You've played with Erocker, Phenom, Ducky, and I.  It was distracting because "Kevin was killed" kept flashing up every 2 minutes, or so.



erocker said:


> Hopefully the server with the vehicle camp is still around, it seems to have crashed.



I don't get anything when I search for it, either.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Even if the server goes back up and everything gets reset, I don't think we'll have much problems finding things... It seems to be a very vehicle friendly server. I also just tried to respawn and loot up in a different server but was killed by a couple of assholes.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, perhaps they were alright fellas who just didn't like your name.  Maybe you should go back to King of Cherno.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Nononono... Anytime I log in as Mayor of Cherno my life is very short lived.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nononono... Anytime I log in as Mayor of Cherno my life is very short lived.



Sounds like the people want you out of office.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh I sit and I wait... I have the add ons(BAF and PMC)  I bought my ARMA well for ARMA... This is just SO appealing and just such a great twist on the engine. I want to jump in as I have played older Zombie Mods but this seem pretty boss.
I have followed this thread regularly, watched many vids, but how is it in it's present state?


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Oh I sit and I wait... I have the add ons(BAF and PMC)  I bought my ARMA well for ARMA... This is just SO appealing and just such a great twist on the engine. I want to jump in as I have played older Zombie Mods but this seem pretty boss.
> I have followed this thread regularly, watched many vids, but how is it in it's present state?



Presently, the game itself is pretty good. It's just a matter of finding a good server that isnt messed up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Honestly I think it's fine. The only thing that when I play puts a flag up in my head is the fact that zombies still path like shit. Sure some will say they want more content or whatever, but I enjoy the game as it is now, and if they add more content, as long as they don't go overboard, thats fine by me. I'm just talking about things I think need to be fixed, so for being an Alpha, I'd say personally that list is short.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I had a pretty good spiel typed out but the site, internet and my laptop wiped it out.

I guess I will have to update to the latest ARMA Beta and grab the "Six Updater" and let it do it's thing.
I have all the "base" components(ARMA, AO, BAF, and PMC) So I guess all I am missing is the mod.
From my previous experience with other "Zombie Mods" this looks like a whole new ball game!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm driving my bus on servers us 175 and and willing to pick up anyone for food and water or ammo.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Where are you?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 19, 2012)

Just was an electro heading to chernomeet you there or better yet tell me where you are.


 Full tank of gas now just tell me a location and I will drive there.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be in between cherno and balota on the main road


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 19, 2012)

On the way just salute so I don't run your ass over


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2012)

better record it as video anyway, so that if you fuck up and smoosh him we can see it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 19, 2012)

i was on 523 at the NW airfield and found an M4A3!! now to find a night server so I can GTFO w/o getting shot or raped by zombies.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 19, 2012)

Well erocker is a bad driver...


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol, NO! We got ambushed by two guys who were firing at us. I killed one of them, Viniarati or something like that. The other guy hit me with some damn good accuracy for an AKM.  That was my first time driving a bus, they suck.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 19, 2012)

I got hit and passed out instantly was fun while it lasted.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

'twas. I want revenge but I'm too tired.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 19, 2012)

Ugh last 3 servers I have been on have random yellow/red chains. Ended up getting me killed >< was on a murder spree in Elektro playing very sneaky. Ran into a building and laid down by the wall. Using 3rd Person I looked out the window and saw a survivor who had seen me come in so he came to the outside wall and we played the waiting game. I heard footsteps so I booked it out the door and hid a good distance away behind a house. Boom yellow chain, then the yellow chain ends I drop dead instantly, no shot or anything. Fkin sucks I was having fun


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> Ugh last 3 servers I have been on have random yellow/red chains. Ended up getting me killed >< was on a murder spree in Elektro playing very sneaky. Ran into a building and laid down by the wall. Using 3rd Person I looked out the window and saw a survivor who had seen me come in so he came to the outside wall and we played the waiting game. I heard footsteps so I booked it out the door and hid a good distance away behind a house. Boom yellow chain, then the yellow chain ends I drop dead instantly, no shot or anything. Fkin sucks I was having fun



sadly there are still too many fucked up servers, that do exactly what you just described


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 19, 2012)

Hopefully patch 95099 will amend some issues. I'm hoping by the time I get home my regular haunts are patched up. 'They' owe me another 5-10FPS.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2012)

what are these yellow chains?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 19, 2012)

Slight desync from the server; slight lag. Red chains been a more serve form of desync.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> Ugh last 3 servers I have been on have random yellow/red chains. Ended up getting me killed >< was on a murder spree in Elektro playing very sneaky. Ran into a building and laid down by the wall. Using 3rd Person I looked out the window and saw a survivor who had seen me come in so he came to the outside wall and we played the waiting game. I heard footsteps so I booked it out the door and hid a good distance away behind a house. Boom yellow chain, then the yellow chain ends I drop dead instantly, no shot or anything. Fkin sucks I was having fun



Weird, I have got yellow and red chains, I seen a video of them botching Ufgy's sniper shots on someone just slightly. But I haven't ever seen a yellow chain cause a rubber band type lag effect where a shot isn't even heard. I've seen red do something like that, but thats usually when a server is going to restart.


----------



## D007 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Even if the server goes back up and everything gets reset, I don't think we'll have much problems finding things... It seems to be a very vehicle friendly server. I also just tried to respawn and loot up in a different server but was killed by a couple of assholes.



OMG a vehicle friendly server? Where? lol.. I was too tired to play last night.. ugh..


----------



## AsRock (Jul 19, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sadly there are still too many fucked up servers, that do exactly what you just described



Kinda why i stopped playing it,  then i started to host my own and even though people enjoyed playing on it they were not willing to help with a small charge just to cover the electric bill.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 19, 2012)

ARMA 2 beta patch out - 95168.

I haven't even installed the last one yet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ARMA 2 beta patch out - 95168.
> 
> I haven't even installed the last one yet.



link does not work for me, would appreciate a qorking one tho


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Dying through means of bad connections is pretty much a part of this game. Has been since the start. Chalk it up to being killed by malaria or something.


----------



## D007 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Dying through means of bad connections is pretty much a part of this game. Has been since the start. Chalk it up to being killed by malaria or something.



Or herpes.. Or a new mutant gene that was brought back to life from 4,000,000 years ago..
  Just sayin...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't mind the shitty connections - it should be expected for this level of build.  

I'm a complete noob in the game but at least i can axe zombies to death.  But other players suck donkey balls.  Soon as someone gets a gun, they just kill everything on sight.

Apart from one dude last night that just quietly followed me in the dark (don't think he knew how to use his torch).

I like the game.  A retail (or polished and fully working) version would be just lovely but it wouldn't sell much when it's not got power upz and hollow console-esque challenges.

This mod is like an old western, slow moving, kinda quiet but it's got character.  Compare it to standard games now with glitz, glamour and no soul.

Sad that.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 19, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Slight desync from the server; slight lag. Red chains been a more serve form of desync.



This is actually a common misconception, Yellow is Packet Loss from the server and is MUCH worse then red which is desync


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

You guys should call me Mayor from now on.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys should call me Mayor from now on.



Did you get the game yet?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 19, 2012)

i just gifted it to Chaotic for his BDay


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 20, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> This is actually a common misconception, Yellow is Packet Loss from the server and is MUCH worse then red which is desync



Well you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I remember learning that and was like "Hrmm that color scheme isnt confusing"


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 20, 2012)

Saved the atv lol just dont take it on me erocker! I will be hunting for more cars on that server I think.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys I was reading the DayZ forums and found a post listing an excellent replacement for SixLauncher. It is DayZ Commander. It keeps both DayZ and ArmA II up to date and will tell you what versions you are running. You can also add your friends to it and it will tell you what server they are on etc. 

http://www.dayzcommander.com/




DayZ in-game name List:

Killer_Rubber_Ducky: Associated_Death


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 20, 2012)

My DayZ name is my TPU name.

But I've also added TPU after it.  That way we can identify TPU'ers and not SHOOT THE FUCK OUT OF EACH OTHER.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Guys I was reading the DayZ forums and found a post listing an excellent replacement for SixLauncher. It is DayZ Commander. It keeps both DayZ and ArmA II up to date and will tell you what versions you are running. You can also add your friends to it and it will tell you what server they are on etc.
> 
> http://www.dayzcommander.com/
> 
> ...



Nice! Hopefully it allows you to select what Arma II beta patch to use. I'm on the latest patch now and cannot connect to most servers. Though, it's most likely due to administrators not updating their servers properly which always seems the case. 

I wonder if I'm going to have to reinstall the game again if I use this new launcher.




the54thvoid said:


> My DayZ name is my TPU name.
> 
> But I've also added TPU after it.  That way we can identify TPU'ers and not SHOOT THE FUCK OUT OF EACH OTHER.



Ha, that's a good idea. 

My aliases are:

DrRocker
Erocker
Red Cross (Medic) - With this one people are way less eager to kill me. I've healed and traded with some serious bandits with this guy before. (You know they are bandits if your heartbeat in game starts racing)
Mayor of Cherno - People like to kill this one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nice! Hopefully it allows you to select what Arma II beta patch to use. I'm on the latest patch now and cannot connect to most servers. Though, it's most likely due to administrators not updating their servers properly which always seems the case.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to have to reinstall the game again if I use this new launcher.
> 
> ...



nope no need to reinstall the game. The main reason you can not join most servers is that a new patch just came out.  95208.

Ill link it for you. the Arma2.com link does not work at least for me.
http://www.gamefront.com/files/22012233/ARMA2_OA_Build_95208.zip

during install it will give a bad cd key error. ignore that. 

I have an XML site going for the Squad XML in the profiles. It will automatically put TPU etc in the name as Tags. As well as arm patches and vehicle decals if we use an image like MM had stated he would make.


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> nope no need to reinstall the game. The main reason you can not join most servers is that a new patch just came out.  95208.
> 
> Ill link it for you. the Arma2.com link does not work at least for me.
> http://www.gamefront.com/files/22012233/ARMA2_OA_Build_95208.zip
> ...



Yeah man I'm pretty sure I told you how to do it.. Or someone else on Teamspeak anyways. I don't really care about the XML stuff, it just one more reason for some guy with a sniper rifle to shoot you. About connecting issues, yes I know, I posted that in the post you quoted:



erocker said:


> I'm on the latest patch now and cannot connect to most servers. Though, it's most likely due to administrators not updating their servers properly which always seems the case.



DayZ Commander works great btw, seems to be a much more stable program


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah man I'm pretty sure I told you how to do it.. Or someone else on Teamspeak anyways. I don't really care about the XML stuff, it just one more reason for some guy with a sniper rifle to shoot you. About connecting issues, yes I know, I posted that in the post you quoted:
> 
> 
> 
> DayZ Commander works great btw, seems to be a much more stable program



You quoted and replied to yourself. A new level of talking to yourself.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 21, 2012)

My name in game is i7  or catnipkiller. I have 2 accounts. And the next time i find a bus everyone needs to get in it so we can raid nwaf!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2012)

Just before logging out, I found a DMR in Cherno!!  

Also, beware the Phenom,  he is Bandito. MURDERER!!!! :shadedshu

Es un bandito tremendamente malo.


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> You quoted and replied to yourself. A new level of talking to yourself.



If you actually read the first part of my post you would understand its context.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You've played with Erocker, Phenom, Ducky, and I.  It was distracting because "Kevin was killed" kept flashing up every 2 minutes, or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get anything when I search for it, either.


Zombies like me...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Last 2 days me, Ufgy, and another friend have made some amazing hauls. We found a ATV with an AS50, L85 AWS, and 4x NV Goggles. Then we found another AS50 at a chopper, also picked up 2x M107's, then we needed up finding a mint car with a bunch of M107 Mags but almost empty on fuel. As soon as I jump in and take off down the road they shut down the server. Ufgy and my other friend are joking about how I just took the Server Admins car. But it came back up and was still there so we topped it off and drove it back home. Then today we went back out and found another M107 then ventured around looking for choppers. Ufgy got a little chilly so we had to set him up a fire to warm up, he was 1C off of getting a cold. Made for a great screenshot.







After that we continued our chopper hunt, we found 2, but nothing to write home about on them. So we went up to the NW Airfield, nothing was in the Southern Barracks so we went around the road to the South to head up onto the East Side. And low and behold another car just sitting there. We weren't able to check the Gear on it though, which was weird. I grabbed it and moved it off to the side of the road, and the server just instantly goes down again... And once again jokes about me taking the Server Admins car since this has now happened 2 times in a  row. When I logged back in I was inside the car...






But now I could see the loot. And it had 2x M16A4 ACOG's + a M4A1 SD (my friends been after that for a while now). I was able to walk out of the car, we cleared the rest of the airfield and started heading back to our tents. On the drive we found another downed chopper, so I went and checked it out as they spotted me. Found an M249 (what I have been after for a while) and then they thought they seen a person. So I booked it back to the car and we split. Made it back to our tents and I replicated my log out trick while inside the car. Then I just put a gun at a time in my bag as my friend grabbed them out and put them in the tent. But as I grabbed out the last M16 (M4A3 CCO still in the car) my guy wouldn't stand back up. All of a sudden my screen flashed grey, a knockout timer appeared, then it shot me right out of the passenger door and I hit the ground, rolled over and went to -16000 blood and died...  I was like dammit, Ufgy and my friend said they heard bones popping and I was just spraying blood everywhere.

I ran back up there, grabbed my junk back and was a bit sad since I lost all of my kills. But then done for the day. Either way 2 days we got 2x cars, 1x Four Wheeler, 3x M107's, 2x AS50's, 1x M249, 1x M4A1 SD, 2x M16A4 ACOGs, 1x L85 AWS, and 4x NV Goggles. And insanely good haul for just 2 days, basically got every gun we could ever want, except an MK-48, which we had but someone it disappeared.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just before logging out, I found a DMR in Cherno!!
> 
> Also, beware the Phenom,  he is Bandito. MURDERER!!!! :shadedshu



I was till Erocker lit me up with his M4


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I was till Erocker lit me up with his M4



Es un bandito tremendamente malo !!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Es un bandito tremendamente malo !!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


>



Very Big Bad Bandit


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


>



Google translate motherfucker, can you use it?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm getting so sick and tired of being murdered.  Lost my super cool enormous backpack  Sniped in the back in the middle of the wilderness.  I respawned just to swear at the cocksucker, and then left.  Gonna start a new profile under MTAlex.


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2012)

Unlucky.  I find that on the weekends during the day, all the weekend warrior sniping a**holes are out and about.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm getting so sick and tired of being murdered.  Lost my super cool enormous backpack  Sniped in the back in the middle of the wilderness.  I respawned just to swear at the cocksucker, and then left.  Gonna start a new profile under MTAlex.



Wow lame! That was an awesome back pack!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess I was getting too close to Stary, as the crow flies.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I guess I was getting too close to Stary, as the crow flies.



u sure it wasn't our resident Bandito?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> u sure it wasn't our resident Bandito?



I haven't been playing so how could it have been me. I might jump on now for the first time since last night.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a atv on us # 666 atm i flipped it last night out side of cherno and today it was still on the road.
on the server i passed dubrovca i think its called but anyways it has 2 working out of gass atvs on the road if anyone is near that area.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I have a atv on us # 666 atm i flipped it last night out side of cherno and today it was still on the road.
> on the server i passed dubrovca i think its called but anyways it has 2 working out of gass atvs on the road if anyone is near that area.



Sometimes when servers reset it will flip them back over as long as it's saved.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 22, 2012)

Some ass hat stole my one atv and flipped it about 5 feet away from where i saved it. now its a waiting game to see when its flipped back. Im going to look for a few cars on this #666 server will let everyone know if i find any.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> *I haven't been playing* so how could it have been me. I might jump on now *for the first time since last night*.



The fact that you are repeating yourself seems kind of fishy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's what happens when you let Ufgy drive...


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blew both them tires right off the truck. although driving two towns over we hear 4-5 Rifle shots in the tree line so we just booked it out of town down the road. Then Kurgan asks me where i am going. i look back and hes driving straight off the road and into the woods at full speed in the Military Transport Truck. turns out he crashed. we were maybe a one minute run from the town where we heard the sniper shots. picked up the Truck and the Transport with my buddy and just booked it. past 3 days have been really fun.
Oh and while we were moving base camp i seen kurgan running away from the camp, i see its him i turn back to our tents and Fuck, a guy is sitting in the tree right behind me staring at me. unlucky for him i think he was alt tabbed or loading in. took 2 AS50 rounds (had to double Tap used to DMR) goes down hard. took what we could loaded up the car and ATV and booked it to the new location. Looking forward to the next couple of nights, so far so good. time to get my kill count back up.  dont worry i wont kill TPU unless its Death.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

Last night Erocker, me, and G8R were up near Berenzino and then went West and found a crashed Heli. I have a FAL, M9 Silencer, and a M14 AIM with Red Dot. M14 is one shit kill. Its loud though.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 22, 2012)

There is still 2 working quads in dubrovca on server us #666 they just need gass. I took my atv up ne trying to find more cars.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> There is still 2 working quads in dubrovca on server us #666 they just need gass. I took my atv up ne trying to find more cars.



Awesome. Im going to hop on in a bit and head that way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the server you guys play on? #666?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What is the server you guys play on? #666?



WE play on a ton of different servers lol. Just whichever one is day time not to many people, and not photoshoot laggy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

So does the server save your items you have collected or do they go with the character when you change servers?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 22, 2012)

I  play on like5 diff servers depending on lag and time ingame. I was server hopping to find atvs just to see what servers have cars.


Your gear saves to you from server to server but items like cars and tents are server side only.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So does the server save your items you have collected or do they go with the character when you change servers?



Your character's items, as well as location, goes with you everywhere, vehicles are server specific.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What is the server you guys play on? #666?



use DayZ Commander it is much better and you can add your friends player names to it and it will track what server they are on.

http://www.dayzcommander.com/

Oh and ufgy, I dont shoot TPU members unless they intentionally try to kill me. aka phenom and his bad hatchet skill. I seriously gave him the first hit, not my fault he can use a hatchet well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So does the server save your items you have collected or do they go with the character when you change servers?



The things you have in your inventory go with you server to server. Vehicles do not.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> use DayZ Commander it is much better and you can add your friends player names to it and it will track what server they are on.
> 
> http://www.dayzcommander.com/
> 
> Oh and ufgy, I dont shoot TPU members unless they intentionally try to kill me. aka phenom and his bad hatchet skill. I seriously gave him the first hit, *not my fault he can use a hatchet well.*



Yes, I can use a hatchet well.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Yes, I can use a hatchet well.



Just not AS well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

I know I am playing 20 questions here but can you GIVE other players stuff out of your inventory such as weapons and supplies?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> i know i am playing 20 questions here but can you give other players stuff out of your inventory such as weapons and supplies?



yes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet so u guys could hook a brother up with a weapon once I get in a server with you guys?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sweet so u guys could hook a brother up with a weapon once I get in a server with you guys?



yes. I have a FAL for you


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I  play on like5 diff servers depending on lag and time ingame. I was server hopping to find atvs just to see what servers have cars.
> 
> 
> Your gear saves to you from server to server but items like cars and tents are server side only.



Where in Dubrovka are the ATVs?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 22, 2012)

In the north end in the middle of the road. It was there a few hrs agao.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

Killed an admin and his friend for this truck and the server reset about 4 times after that but i still have the truck. We chased after them in my atv when they tried to run us over so we shot them a bunch and killed one. We had to hunt the driver down but we ended up killing him from over 800m away. Now we have a atv and a big truck but the white car is busted up.





This is the admins truck he was so mad about losing.




On my other account i was driving on my atv server us #666 then a hacker did this....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

god damn it. Was doing so well for the last few days till just a few minutes ago. With Ufgy, his friend Allen(Jarvis in TS), my buddy Bacon, and then G8R headed to Stary and was doing fine for a about an 30 minutes there. Then Ufgy got shot by a sniper from West of them and so it was all hell from there. Me, Bacon, and G8R were together till G8R peaced and we lost him so I went up to where Ufgy and Allen was and Ufgy was in bad shape, but we got him a blood transfusion. Then they left and I went down to where G8R claimed he was, but he was fartehr then I thought. Then I heard gun shots. Turned around and saw someone shooting at me and I was down in 2 shots. I left an Alice pack, M14 AIM, M9, tons of food, map, water, etc behind. Close to 6 hours of play today and that is how my 3 days of awesomeness ended.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god damn it. Was doing so well for the last few days till just a few minutes ago. With Ufgy, his friend Allen(Jarvis in TS), my buddy Bacon, and then G8R headed to Stary and was doing fine for a about an 30 minutes there. Then Ufgy got shot by a sniper from West of them and so it was all hell from there. Me, Bacon, and G8R were together till G8R peaced and we lost him so I went up to where Ufgy and Allen was and Ufgy was in bad shape, but we got him a blood transfusion. Then they left and I went down to where G8R claimed he was, but he was fartehr then I thought. Then I heard gun shots. Turned around and saw someone shooting at me and I was down in 2 shots. I left an Alice pack, M14 AIM, M9, tons of food, map, water, etc behind. Close to 6 hours of play today and that is how my 3 days of awesomeness ended.


 Did you ever find the atvs or did some1 already take them?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god damn it. Was doing so well for the last few days till just a few minutes ago. With Ufgy, his friend Allen(Jarvis in TS), my buddy Bacon, and then G8R headed to Stary and was doing fine for a about an 30 minutes there. Then Ufgy got shot by a sniper from West of them and so it was all hell from there. Me, Bacon, and G8R were together till G8R peaced and we lost him so I went up to where Ufgy and Allen was and Ufgy was in bad shape, but we got him a blood transfusion. Then they left and I went down to where G8R claimed he was, but he was fartehr then I thought. Then I heard gun shots. Turned around and saw someone shooting at me and I was down in 2 shots. I left an Alice pack, M14 AIM, M9, tons of food, map, water, etc behind. Close to 6 hours of play today and that is how my 3 days of awesomeness ended.



Yes, it's total horse shit.  I swear, only the scum of the Earth play this f'ing game.  I mean really, does anybody who has a character survive for more than two hours die from zombies anymore?  I rarely hear about it, 95% of the time it's some f'er mouth who murders other survivors on sight.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Did you ever find the atvs or did some1 already take them?



Yes, ChaoticG8R and I took them drove them a bit south. I flipped mine. Chaotic tried pushing his into mine to flip it and it launched the ATV up onto the roof of a building you cannot get too...................I HAVE NO CLUE LOL............. And then we hit a bridge where it kind of goes up a bit when you go across and it launched us. It flipped blew up, and we died.



MT Alex said:


> Yes, it's total horse shit.  I swear, only the scum of the Earth play this f'ing game.  I mean really, does anybody who has a character survive for more than two hours die from zombies anymore?  I rarely hear about it, 95% of the time it's some f'er mouth who murders other survivors on sight.



Yeah, but we had it coming. we meant to go to the Stary to dance with some people and get into a war since we had everything full inventories and then Allen and Ufgy sat up as 2 snipers spotting us. It was pretty awesome even though I died. I had no idea that that person was there, I thought he was more up on the hill that I was going up.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Yeah, but we had it coming. we meant to go to the Stary to dance with some people and get into a war since we had everything full inventories and then Allen and Ufgy sat up as 2 snipers spotting us. It was pretty awesome even though I died. I had no idea that that person was there, I thought he was more up on the hill that I was going up.



Well, to be fair, I didn't exclude you from my "scum of the Earth" comment

If I was that set up I'd head to Cherno or Electro and take out the bandit and thug scum who love to prey on the freshly spawned.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, to be fair, I didn't exclude you from my "scum of the Earth" comment
> 
> If I was that set up I'd head to Cherno or Electro and take out the bandit and thug scum who love to prey on the freshly spawned.



Scum of the Earth? I haven't killed you. We weren't going to shoot at anyone at Stary till fired on first, and we were fired on first so it was WAR!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 23, 2012)

15 days and I was killed by the debug plains...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2012)

New Gear Menu system in ArmA 3. Lighting looks epic so DayZ ported should be awesome!

[yt]WFLM-z1TVuI[/yt]


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> 15 days and I was killed by the debug plains...



Ditto, I play alone so it's important to stockup - had a rifle and revolver, food/drink and bandages, full house of kit.  Crawling through a supermarket and I suddenly fracture my body to death.

Anymore of this and I'll abandon this game (as much as i enjoy it)


----------



## digibucc (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah i tried crawling under a stationary train to hide... somehow it crushed me. lesson learned


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

If you dont expect to lose everyting at any given moment you will get mad at this game. I am now stuck on an island at the far bottom right of the map due to a hacker.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2012)

How ironic.  This zombie survival mod is no longer about zombies.  It's about people killing people.  The game needs a white flag (or white cap) mod.  You wear a white cap - you don't shoot people.  If you wear white cap and shoot first - you get server killed.

If you shoot a white cap - you're a dick.

It's losing it's way - at least for me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 23, 2012)

they should introduce a grouping option, seems pretty unlikely that in a zombie apocalypse humans fight each other more than they fight the zombies, and grouping up would be far more common


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the threat of being taken out at any given time by some jerk with an M107. The zombies are annoying as they are now but don't forget it's an alpha, so maybe we'll see hundreds, maybe even thousands of them investing towns so it'll be a shit-tonne harder to PvP.

Just imagine a whole town over ran with hundreds of the fuckers. That'd be fun, especially if you have the added fear of people watching from afar, waiting for you to clear the way only for them to kill you and take the town.

Oh the possibilities.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2012)

People killing people is to be expected, and here's why.

1) The game is hard when you start. When you have no idea whats going on, I progressively got better, not only at playing but learning where items I wanted actually spawned. So getting back guns and other things honestly doesn't take very long now, and avoiding zombies isn't even a problem. So once you are well setup, dealing with those zombies is usually the last of your worries, only time it's an issue is if you know people are near and you don't want to give away your location. Or you don't want to shoot and get zombies on you while oyu are in a PvP situation.

2) Real life to Video Games just doesn't scale well. In real life when you see someone and offer support to them, they join you. This person now lives with you, you require this person to watch your back and they require you to watch theirs. Online running across random people, these are people you will never probably see again. Sure they could give you some sort of rewards for assists other players, but in real life the reward is knowing this person will be there for you, so giving you any sort of reward beyond that is going to be more of an RPG type element and not a realistic one.

I think mostly the problem is, is just that real life to videogames just doesn't scale correctly. But the fact that once you got down surviving, it becomes a lot easier.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 23, 2012)

New beta patch out and 1.7.2.4 is targeted for Wednesday.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got out to save my car and saw my gun was gong then i got hacked again along with everyone on the server... This new hack is starting to piss me off.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> New beta patch out and 1.7.2.4 is targeted for Wednesday.



Of course! After everyone finally updated to the latest ArmA 2 beta patch and things are working well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People killing people is to be expected, and here's why.
> 
> 1) The game is hard when you start. When you have no idea whats going on, I progressively got better, not only at playing but learning where items I wanted actually spawned. So getting back guns and other things honestly doesn't take very long now, and avoiding zombies isn't even a problem. So once you are well setup, dealing with those zombies is usually the last of your worries, only time it's an issue is if you know people are near and you don't want to give away your location. Or you don't want to shoot and get zombies on you while oyu are in a PvP situation.
> 
> ...



I think its more the fact that it is a video game and survival in a video game is irrelevant because you die you just respawn. Theres really not much at stake other then loosing all your stuff you found. But after a while it becomes easy to get everything again if you know where to go like you said.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm, if i wanted to kill everything I'd just play any old fps.  I think IC's idea of a mass infestation is better - force players to play with each other, not against.  

Like i say - it's no longer a zombie game when people kill you more than zombies do.  May as well get rid of the zombies and call it Arma II.  Oh wait....


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2012)

Two things they need to do.

1. Turn side chat back on. This was a great tool in calling out where snipers are and generally a more friendly atmosphere.

2. Zombies need to hear gunshots. This has been broken, apparently it is getting fixed in the next patch.


I guess there's nothing wrong with not liking the game. Just don't play it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Two things they need to do.
> 
> 1. Turn side chat back on. This was a great tool in calling out where snipers are and generally a more friendly atmosphere.
> 
> ...



Where did you guys get to last night when i got off? or were you guys still Server hopping?


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> or were you guys need Server hopping?



WAT?

We went looking for car parts and for Ducky. Ufgy sniped a guy at a crashed heli from 800 meters, and we gave a guy named Sven some meat.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

I am in server us175 i think or us 175 named i7 i know where 1 atv is out og gass and i am on the way to fix another.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> WAT?
> 
> We went looking for car parts and for Ducky. Ufgy sniped a guy at a crashed heli from 800 meters, and we gave a guy named Sven some meat.



yeah but what town/city did you guys stop near and logged off at? I fixed it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2012)

Somewhere around Stary/Novy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> and we gave a guy named Sven some meat.


 I bet you did.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet you did.



When are you getting this game?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> When are you getting this game?



I have this game. Ive just been really sick for a few days now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok According on what time I get things packed up for the vacation I will be on tonight and you guys will have to teach me the ropes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok According on what time I get things packed up for the vacation I will be on tonight and you guys will have to teach me the ropes.



Well apparently you have to give Sven some meat.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> 1. Turn side chat back on. This was a great tool in calling out where snipers are and generally a more friendly atmosphere.



Why have they disabled it anyway? In my opinion this just helps to divide the player base, and makes communication much more difficult! Do you what reason they had to do that?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think its more the fact that it is a video game and survival in a video game is irrelevant because you die you just respawn. Theres really not much at stake other then loosing all your stuff you found. But after a while it becomes easy to get everything again if you know where to go like you said.



Yeah, that exactly ties into #2. You don't need to survive in this game even, you just need to find your corpse. And you don't need these people to guard you, because you don't have to sleep, you can just log out. There needs to be some sort of reward system for helping others, but it can't be something over the top when this is suppose to be realistic, hard to find that balance. 

Also I think voice chat area is too small and not directional enough. If it was a longer range you could yell out to people, I've noticed if you actually talk people are usually friendly. Because now you aren't just some thing running around, the first guy I killed talked on his mic as he was dying and it made me feel bad. But increased range brings problems, like people already play mic tricks with sound effects, and it's too hard to pin point them, so it almost sounds like it's really there. So they would need to make it obviously directional.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I have this game. Ive just been really sick for a few days now.



Whats this! I thought you were only getting it if it went back to $5... This is an outrage!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, that exactly ties into #2. You don't need to survive in this game even, you just need to find your corpse. And you don't need these people to guard you, because you don't have to sleep, you can just log out. There needs to be some sort of reward system for helping others, but it can't be something over the top when this is suppose to be realistic, hard to find that balance.
> 
> Also I think voice chat area is too small and not directional enough. If it was a longer range you could yell out to people, I've noticed if you actually talk people are usually friendly. Because now you aren't just some thing running around, the first guy I killed talked on his mic as he was dying and it made me feel bad. But increased range brings problems, like people already play mic tricks with sound effects, and it's too hard to pin point them, so it almost sounds like it's really there. So they would need to make it obviously directional.
> 
> ...



My take on VOIP is to enable at least ACRE for radio communication. CB radios are common so, when cell towers are down, you use walkies and CB and HAM.

--Catnip, can you describe this new Hack?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> --Catnip, can you describe this new Hack?


Yeah everyone in the game gets teleport to one location and everyone shoots each other or the hacker has a trap waiting. This one had a chopper and killed us all. the first time this happend to me i was ported to the bottom right island on the map with everyone else. I shot like 5 people then ran and logged off. I have 2 accounts and its happend to both.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Yeah everyone in the game gets teleport to one location and everyone shoots each other or the hacker has a trap waiting. This one had a chopper and killed us all. the first time this happend to me i was ported to the bottom right island on the map with everyone else. I shot like 5 people then ran and logged off. I have 2 accounts and its happend to both.



damn sorry man. 

I found another mod that would be great for DayZ. I am sure most people would love to be able to start brush and forest fires in-game. This mod does that as well as makes smoke auto-block the AI from seeing you. 

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?86237-JTD-Fire-And-Smoke










[yt]S-_uDM3sWcc[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 24, 2012)

we are at 023025 at least the general area where we logged out last night.


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd tell you, but Ducky just gave away our position on the map. 

I'll PM it to you.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Cant tell it lost or dead?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 24, 2012)

anyone update to 95248? will we be able to play on our server?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://www.miscupload.com/upload/500753286187547948395499.gif



i don't get it... i mean obviously the goat is misplaced but is it a random fluke or a hack or what?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'd tell you, but Ducky just gave away our position on the map.
> 
> I'll PM it to you.



don't worry, I'll beat waiting about 500m out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I need help  I am on right now join TS


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

After I updated I was a good 30 min away from where I logged out. We ended up having to fix ur truck and drive itb ack home, I logged in back where the truck was broken... I sure hope the truck saved, finding another VS3 will be super hard.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Had a good night last night with you guys even though I felt like raging. I was going good after phenom found me a hatchet then my internet pooped out and 3G tether was not cutting it.

I will try to get on tonight again and maybe we can ALL meet up somewhere and kill shit.

*BTW* I am updating it so I can play alittle at work as well on 4G LTE


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am having issues with my work PC and this game. I first copied my entire arma/armaOA from steamapps in my main PC and put it on my work PC then went throught the whole steam install/validate and its fine but dayz commander will not update?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am having issues with my work PC and this game. I first copied my entire arma/armaOA from steamapps in my main PC and put it on my work PC then went throught the whole steam install/validate and its fine but dayz commander will not update?



Did you launch both versions of the game at least to the menu?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Did you launch both versions of the game at least to the menu?



Yes I have, I keep getting soldier_crew_PMC.scope no entry and another error.

*EDIT*

Fixed it! Uninstalled private military company and it works


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169466


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I have made it to another town but about to dehydrate  I need some kind of water FAST!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

If anyone is near the bottom right of the map i need  some morphine badly. I crawled off the island and have 4.5 k blood left.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I have made it to another town but about to dehydrate  I need some kind of water FAST!



Best bet is to look for the big red homes, if you are in a smaller town most have one. they got 2 entrances and usually a blackened wood staircase on the outside. Those are an easy source of food/drink when you are in a pinch. And zombies go slow through homes, so it's super easy to sprint in one side, loot and sprint out the other and lose all of them, don't even need a gun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I got in the prone to check my map and to take a piss, came back to being dead. I was inside a building so zombies managed to stumble by them or another player killed me.... FML!!!!

I already miss my hatchet

*EDIT*

This has me stumped! I found this kick ass crate of AK's but it will not let me take ANY! I WANT ONE DAMNIT!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got in the prone to check my map and to take a piss, came back to being dead. I was inside a building so zombies managed to stumble by them or another player killed me.... FML!!!!
> 
> I already miss my hatchet
> 
> ...



yeah those crates are the trolling masters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah those crates are the trolling masters.



Well I guess someone else stumbled apon this camp cause I was in the warehouse next to the air strip and a guy walked in and shot me 1 hit kill MOTHER FRANKER!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I guess someone else stumbled apon this camp cause I was in the warehouse next to the air strip and a guy walked in and shot me 1 hit kill MOTHER FRANKER!



yep, its not battlefield where it takes half a mag to kill someone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yep, its not battlefield where it takes half a mag to kill someone.



Yea, when I first joined the server there was only like 4 people when I died there was 16


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, when I first joined the server there was only like 4 people when I died there was 16



oh jesus!


----------



## D007 (Jul 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'd tell you, but Ducky just gave away our position on the map.
> 
> I'll PM it to you.




Classic...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Found this map with all the heli crash sites


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 24, 2012)

Wish it would let me play on the US servers. My ping usually gets me kicked.  Currently on 40 odd zombie kills, no human kills and have a winchester, revolver and M16A2.  Plus other bits and bobs.  What servers do you guys normally haunt, in case my ping relents?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found this map with all the heli crash sites
> 
> http://southcoastbeanwars.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Crashed-Heli-Map-v7.jpg



depends on the server. They are not always in those spots.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> depends on the server. They are not always in those spots.



Hmmm the site I got this off of some one asked if the heli spots move and they replied now but maybe that was changed in a updated patch?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm the site I got this off of some one asked if the heli spots move and they replied now but maybe that was changed in a updated patch?



they dont move, its just there are not helicopters in EVERY spot for most servers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

just found a COMPLETELY repaired and fueled up chopper near cherno... flew for 2 minutes... accidently jerked the mouse in the wrong direction.... dead. :shadedshu

But already found an AK-74 with 1 Mag and a Lee Enfield with 5 or 6 Mags... also a Revolver with 3 mags, an Alice Pack, some Morphine, and a lot of Bandages (all of that in like half an hour)  Now i just need to find a Vehicle again!

(Was on GB# 01)


----------



## D007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just found a COMPLETELY repaired and fueled up chopper near cherno... flew for 2 minutes... accidently jerked the mouse in the wrong direction.... dead. :shadedshu
> 
> But already found an AK-74 with 1 Mag and a Lee Enfield with 5 or 6 Mags... also a Revolver with 3 mags, an Alice Pack, some Morphine, and a lot of Bandages (all of that in like half an hour)  Now i just need to find a Vehicle again!
> 
> (Was on GB# 01)



I played for weeks and never even found a dam working car/truck.... I hate you...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

D007 said:


> I played for weeks and never even found a dam working car/truck.... I hate you...



i played for weeks too, and only found a damaged tractor till now, with a leaky tank and a busted up motor, but it ran pretty good for that, went down all the east coast till electro with it and the tank still was 20% filled... idk about the chopper, it was in PERFECT condition, it even had the glasses still intact... just stood there on a hilly plains, a little bit off the town, and looked like the perfect trap... funnily not even many zombies were there, it was like a gift from god!


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2012)

That helicopter was hacked in. They aren't currently in the game legitimately. Next update will supposedly put them back in.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> That helicopter was hacked in. They aren't currently in the game legitimately. Next update will supposedly put them back in.



so, who hacked it in, on the exact spawn point where it supposed to be on the map? And then leaving it behin? Maybe the admin made changes to the maximum vehicle condition that can be spawned?


----------



## D007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so, who hacked it in, on the exact spawn point where it supposed to be on the map? And then leaving it behin? Maybe the admin made changes to the maximum vehicle condition that can be spawned?



I want that hack..lol..
I have NEVER used hacks but I'm so tired of not seeing/having a heli, I just want to see one...lol...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

D007 said:


> I want that hack..lol..
> I have NEVER used hacks but I'm so tired of not seeing/having a heli, I just want to see one...lol...



i wish i would have tried the miniguns on the zombies, sadly i forgot that!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just found a COMPLETELY repaired and fueled up chopper near cherno... flew for 2 minutes... accidently jerked the mouse in the wrong direction.... dead. :shadedshu



You sounds like ducky flying LOLZ j/k :


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Wish it would let me play on the US servers. My ping usually gets me kicked.  Currently on 40 odd zombie kills, no human kills and have a winchester, revolver and M16A2.  Plus other bits and bobs.  What servers do you guys normally haunt, in case my ping relents?



We play a ton of European servers since they are daytime while most of ours are night.  Download DayZ Commander and add me, MTAlex to your friends list.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> We play a ton of European servers since they are daytime while most of ours are night.  Download DayZ Commander and add me, MTAlex to your friends list.



where can one see his own Name? i guess i should be named "Bendix" in Dayz Commander, and i added you btw


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Wish it would let me play on the US servers. My ping usually gets me kicked.  Currently on 40 odd zombie kills, no human kills and have a winchester, revolver and M16A2.  Plus other bits and bobs.  What servers do you guys normally haunt, in case my ping relents?



DE 717. German server.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 24, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> where can one see his own Name? i guess i should be named "Bendix" in Dayz Commander, and i added you btw



Cool.  Like Erocker says, we've been on a DE server, I have a couple of FR and UK servers I like, too.  My ping is usually around 170 to those servers, but I don't really care.  There is some desyncing now and then, but not enough to really ruin things.  The higher pings seem to matter more, as of late, because I played UK servers almost exclusively a month or so ago and I didn't notice the rubber banding and such that now happens occasionally.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Did i not see in the last few patches that all choppers are gone and if you see one its hacked or did they bring them back?


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Did i not see in the last few patches that all choppers are gone and if you see one its hacked or did they bring them back?



I just know by reading the 1.7.2.4 upcoming release thread on the DayZ forum the devs were talking about bringing them back. Therefore, they aren't officially in the game. Whether a server admin or a "hacker" puts them in the game currently, they aren't supposed to be there.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> We play a ton of European servers since they are daytime while most of ours are night.  Download DayZ Commander and add me, MTAlex to your friends list.



When i use DayZ Commander it never lets me join a server (some add on is missing then i get a no entry dialogue box - six launcher works perfectly for me though).  It may be because six-launcher has updated my game and i read somewhere (here?) that the two are not compatible.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone having a problem with arma 2 being offline? I cant join any dayz server.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well i may or may not be on tonight. i know for sure ill be on after1 am Minnesota time with a couple of friends if anybody wants to join up with us. maybe i can pull off a better shot then 812m one shot headshot. and for those who met sven he was killed shortly after the party disbanded. may we give sven a moment silence, poor sven wish i could have saved him again lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> When i use DayZ Commander it never lets me join a server (some add on is missing then i get a no entry dialogue box - six launcher works perfectly for me though).  It may be because six-launcher has updated my game and i read somewhere (here?) that the two are not compatible.



i use both, no compatibility issues for me so far, i update with sixlauncher and i go into the game via dayz commander


Are any of you guys currently in the game?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah its off line for alot of people it seems.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2012)

yeah, on 3 servers, im suddenly in the wilderness without backpack and guns, but with ammo, even tho i was at elektro before, and with guns and ALICE pack


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2012)

After being alive for 22 days some douchebags spawn out of nowhere (in the middle of the ground) and kill me and my girlfriend.

I was furious!

However, upon my new life I found a L85A2 at a crashed chopper. Swings and roundabouts ay?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found this map with all the heli crash sites
> http://southcoastbeanwars.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Crashed-Heli-Map-v7.jpg



Here's a good site that includes that map and many other good ones for anyone who hasn't seen them, very helpful.
http://southcoastbeanwars.com/day-z-maps/



nvidiaintelftw said:


> they dont move, its just there are not helicopters in EVERY spot for most servers.



It's a spawn map, not a guaranteed to be there map  Those are all of the spots they can spawn when a server resets. So once it resets run those fields and look for choppers. I usually run from East of Pogoreveka up to the NW Airfield. Has the best concentration of chopper spawns and ends with the airfield. 



D007 said:


> I played for weeks and never even found a dam working car/truck.... I hate you...



Thats unlucky, that is if you travel a lot. This last week there was a stretch of 3 days where me, ufgy, and another friend ran across I think 7 vehicles.



the54thvoid said:


> When i use DayZ Commander it never lets me join a server (some add on is missing then i get a no entry dialogue box - six launcher works perfectly for me though).  It may be because six-launcher has updated my game and i read somewhere (here?) that the two are not compatible.



I got those messages with Six Launcher as well. When I moved over to Dayz Commander I got one again, but it actually stopped me from joining the game. So I took this folder

steam>steamapps>common>Arma 2>AddOns
and pasted it into 
steam>steamapps>common>Arma 2 operation arrowhead

Only problem with that is make sure you have the HDD space, it's 8.21gb. 



ufgy20 said:


> For those who met sven he was killed shortly after the party disbanded. may we give sven a moment silence, poor sven wish i could have saved him again lol.



See what happens when you give a man your meat, I told you to see a doctor.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here's a good site that includes that map and many other good ones for anyone who hasn't seen them, very helpful.
> http://southcoastbeanwars.com/day-z-maps/



Nice weapon chart on there, I really like the audible row.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2012)

odameyer said:


> Played on DE #717 and US #567 and haven't seen any of you guys yet.
> 
> I must admit this game is getting old being stuck with a hatchet all the time getting shot at the airfields where there might be weapons.



try the firestations at cherno and elektro


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

odameyer said:


> Played on DE #717 and US #567 and haven't seen any of you guys yet.
> 
> I must admit this game is getting old being stuck with a hatchet all the time getting shot at the airfields where there might be weapons.



Well theres your problem...  Unless you are talking about Balota that is. If you are somehow at the NW airfield with a hatchet, you shouldn't be. Look for the higher value barns and grab yourself a 1866, crossbow, or an einfield and go from there. And sneak more often, scope out towns, don't run in. I rarely get shot at because I check out towns before I go in, even going into Stary I don't think I've been shot at there in like 2 weeks. 



MT Alex said:


> Nice weapon chart on there, I really like the audible row.



Yeah, important thing to remember though is, thats only the audible range for the guns to zombies. The sounds in this game seem to be way off, some guns are super quiet to people but have a massive range for zombies. So just have to keep that in mind when you are firing.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

i had to uninstall my steam and use my backed up copy of steam just to get the mod to work on my server. I have a white car willing to pick up anyone. us175 name i7


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got a Steam update for OA, not sure what it is, trying to find out.

**EDIT**
Seems it's unrelated to the mod.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

It seems our server we were running on is down for the time being according to dayzmonitor.com


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 25, 2012)

Bugger.  I sure as hell hope it comes back up.  I missed out tonight, watched some episodes of Falling Skies with the Wife, which isn't too bad since this game as been wreaking havoc on my already poor sleep habits.  Hopefully I didn't miss out on Ducky capping Phenom in the back of the head when he bent over to eat some cooked meat.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

A few of Soviet classics:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

You have my gun, been looking for an MK-48 for a while now, hopefully a chopper will have one soon.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You have my gun, been looking for an MK-48 for a while now, hopefully a chopper will have one soon.



I miss my MK48, which I found at a crashed chopper.



The guy was taunting me afterwards claiming we fired first. Made me so mad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got an M249 right now which is very nice, but scopes matter so much in this game. Even for zombie killing since they jiggle so much when they run.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

So I'm in game, find two ATV's, bust of course.  Then I see a survivor crawling around with a big rifle.  I've gt a map so i circle round behind him and ask three times, using his player name if he's hostile, tell him not to shoot.  He stays hidden.  Bear in mind there's no zombies - just us.

So i shoot him - he's a threat.  He's got good shit and while i'm mulling what to do - he respawns with all his kit, exactly where i killed him.  And he shoots me dead.  Then i see on the screens he dies immediately after me.

What happened?  Did he play dead?  I was searching him and I shot him at point blank with a winchester.

On server DE 717.

I know it wasn't one of our guys, TPU is in my name - you'd have responded to me.  His name was 'Associated_Death'.

EDIT:  I can't conect to that server now - it kicks me as soon as I join 'You were kicked off the Server'.  It's not full....  I guess he was an admin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

THE45THVOID is a bandito just as evil as phenom.  i already got my revenge dick. 

I will post the videos of the act when they finish uploading.

I had an M16A2, M4A3CCO, FN FAL VS4/nightvision, Coyote Backpack, 4 steaks, 6ish STANAG Mags. what a dick.

**EDIT*** not so evil just comm messed up.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> THE45THVOID is a bandito. i already got my revenge dick.
> 
> I will post the videos of the act when they finish uploading.



You serious?

I said (typed) and it came up on screen with my name:

"Associated Death dont shoot ok"

I got no reply.

I said:

"Associated Death are you hostile?"

I got no reply.

I repeated another message and there was no answer.

I've been shot to shit by people all the time in this game and in this very thread I said we could use TPU as an identifier in game.  Why didn't you respond?  I watched you for a good few minutes crawling about with a big fucking gun, not responding to my request.

You were started to turn around to face me and hadn't said anything (screen chat).   You want me to wait until i get shot again by a guy I've obviously tried to communicate with?

I aint no bandito.  I'd killed 50 zombies in that run and zero humans.  Until then.  Please link your vid - you'll see me trying to talk to you.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> You serious?
> 
> I said (typed) and it came up on screen with my name:
> 
> ...



were you in direct communication mode or group? i was vocal, direct, and group yelling at you to respond. FYI, i was trying to tactically retreat. slowly backup off the hill and go on my way.. if you dont want me to point at you, dont point a revolver at me then go lay in the grass aiming at me.

as to my tag TFR, it is my test of the squad xml. im still working on the tpu one. you would have known who i was if you read one of my posts about my in-game name


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> were you in direct communication mode or group? i was vocal, direct, and group yelling at you to respond. FYI, i was trying to tactically retreat. slowly backup off the hill and go on my way.. if you dont want me to point at you, dont point a revolver at me then go lay in the grass aiming at me.



OK, I'm sorry.  Truly am.  Could you not have responded with type?  It was group channel (press / i think).

That was a big communication fuck up... 

Please, accept my apologies.

How do you do direct communication?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> OK, I'm sorry.  Truly am.  Could you not have responded with type?  It was group channel (press / i think).
> 
> That was a big communication fuck up...
> 
> ...



np. 

i was in both group and direct. group does not work. for close range use direct by pressing "." until direct shows up.

i was talking in chat most of the time. I play ArmA 2 with serious guys and pointing a weapon at someone is a sure way to get shot.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2012)

if group chat doesnt work, you can hardly blame him for the fuckup.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> np.
> 
> i was in both group and direct. group does not work. for close range use direct by pressing "." until direct shows up.
> 
> i was talking in chat most of the time. I play ArmA 2 with serious guys and pointing a weapon at someone is a sure way to get shot.



On your video i must look like a right c*nt.



Mussels said:


> if group chat doesnt work, you can hardly blame him for the fuckup.



Yeah that'll be the whole alpha build shite.....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if group chat doesnt work, you can hardly blame him for the fuckup.



true but i did attempt group chat comm too. you will see in the vid. im just jaded abit after nvidia tried to axe me once, the shot me a second time after i gave him supplies. rocker capped his ass right after. he still looks for a chance to kill me.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2012)

you really need some TPU tags, and to all get in TS/vent when you play.


i'd enjoy playing this with you lot, but cant justify the money on a game i dont want, for a mod i do want.

i'll definitely get it when it becomes standalone, however.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you really need some TPU tags, and to all get in TS/vent when you play.
> 
> 
> i'd enjoy playing this with you lot, but cant justify the money on a game i dont want, for a mod i do want.
> ...



TMM said he would make a logo for us but he never did. that is the only thing minus the player IDs that is preventing a TPU tag to be made.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am thinking of getting on soon this morning. Works kinda slow.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

Im currently on US 567 looking for gear if anyone wants to join me ill be near cherno. Im on TS. For those of you who dont know the TS address: ts21.gameservers.com:9207  No Password


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> TMM said he would make a logo for us but he never did. that is the only thing minus the player IDs that is preventing a TPU tag to be made.



WTF are you talking about. You never gave me any of the info.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 25, 2012)

Will join that server DE717 on as hug or hugis


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF are you talking about. You never gave me any of the info.



I thought I had. sorry my mistake. The TPU Tag with a Zombie Theme kinda like you did with BF3 theme. IDK what the TPU motto is.

The other Squad Tag name that people had suggested was: The Black Knights with a motto of "It's just a flesh wound"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF are you talking about. You never gave me any of the info.



He may have had a Vietnam flashback but could you do this for us with your awesome talentz


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

I have/had a truck loaded with M16A4/ACOG, M16A2, M1911, 5 Cooked Steaks, 6 Bloodbags, ammo, most anything you want. It is on Server US 567. I need help moving the goods to DE 717. I just got killed by an invisible man on US 666. So, I am going to hoof it back to Myshkino on US 567 to  try to reclaim the truck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have/had a truck loaded with M16A4/ACOG, M16A2, M1911, 5 Cooked Steaks, 6 Bloodbags, ammo, most anything you want. It is on Server US 567. I need help moving the goods to DE 717. I just got killed by an invisible man on US 666. So, I am going to hoof it back to Myshkino on US 567 to  try to reclaim the truck.



I will help but first I need blood cause I fell off a building..... and lived. I found a kick ass box full of stuff found like 5 epi-pens like 10 blood bags, 5 morphines and 10 pain killers

I am fixed up but need blood bad


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

i keep trying to get to the truck but it seems that the zombies are supersmart and have long range radar. Also nothing seems to spawn anymore. and I NEED BLOOD TOO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i keep trying to get to the truck but it seems that the zombies are supersmart and have long range radar. Also nothing seems to spawn anymore



I have a hatchet if you need someone murdered... BUT I need blood first


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i keep trying to get to the truck but it seems that the zombies are supersmart and have long range radar. Also nothing seems to spawn anymore. and I NEED BLOOD TOO.



have you gotten to camp with the CZ550 and STENAG rounds?

I want to roll with a Alice pack with my M16A2 in it a CZ550 in my hands and then the M1911 I have. Awesome setup. Perfect for everything. defense against zombies and fire fights with other ass holes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> have you gotten to camp with the CZ550 and STENAG rounds?
> 
> I want to roll with a Alice pack with my M16A2 in it a CZ550 in my hands and then the M1911 I have. Awesome setup. Perfect for everything. defense against zombies and fire fights with other ass holes.



either Rocker got it for me as I was unable to join and had to reinstall to play again or someone stole it or the server made it disappear during a reboot. Also, The truck I found and loaded has either been jacked or despawned yet again. in both cases I did save the vehicle. I am hopping on DE 717. I had to M9 a guy in a store. Felt horrible doing it but the guy fired first so......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> have you gotten to camp with the CZ550 and STENAG rounds?
> 
> I want to roll with a Alice pack with my M16A2 in it a CZ550 in my hands and then the M1911 I have. Awesome setup. Perfect for everything. defense against zombies and fire fights with other ass holes.



I use to have a plan like that, but then I realized when I'm out searching for downed choppers I wouldn't be able to carry any weapons home since I would have to use up 10 backpack slots for the gun then more for extra ammo, then the ammo for my main gun. And swapping weapons is just all sloppy, if it was able to be done faster I still might do it. I was running an M249, but after a few occasions of long range enemy engagement, not having a scope was a killer. So I switched to the M16A4 ACOG, and I'm loving it. Gives you the clip size to be comfortable CQC with zombies or players and gives you a 4x scope (I easily picked off a goat at 470m with it) for long range engagements. You might not kill a sniper, but you hit him once and he won't be looking back for more. 

that one weapon will do double duty and give you that bag space to carry home phat loots.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> THE45THVOID is a bandito just as evil as phenom.  i already got my revenge dick.
> 
> I will post the videos of the act when they finish uploading.
> 
> ...



So, you logged off to avoid death? That's just as bad as hacking IMO. Plus the fact you didn't even attempt to communicate?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> So, you logged off to avoid death? That's just as bad as hacking IMO. Plus the fact you didn't even attempt to communicate?



It seems it was a massive alpha build communication cock up.  I didn't know he wasn't getting my type chat in the group dialogue box.  And Ducky didnt know I couldn't hear him shouting not to shoot.

I kept on getting kicked from that server when i tried to rejoin though.  Hope i can get back on.  I'd rather play with TPU'ers.

And not shoot them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> So, you logged off to avoid death? That's just as bad as hacking IMO. Plus the fact you didn't even attempt to communicate?



no, he did not kill me in the first shot. I was knocked out and came to with ~1000 blood left and dropping. i then wasted him with my still equipped m16.
i'll have the videos posted soon. had to re-encode them as youtube does not seem to like 1.9GB avi files. ^_^

For the TPU tags, either PM me or post your In-game name and Player ID (listed at the bottom of your profile screen on main menu) so i can add you to the squad xml file. then paste this: http://techforceranger.co.cc/squadxml/xmlf/squad.xml into your squad XML box on the profile page in ArmA 2.

Picture guide to Player ID and Squad URL Box:

















Hope this helps ^_^


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is the hatchback?

Btw, I don't use tags. My in game name is Erocker.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone got a server going?


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Anyone got a server going?



Prices are insane and if you do end up setting up a server you have to abide by their rules.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> true but i did attempt group chat comm too. you will see in the vid. im just jaded abit after nvidia tried to axe me once, the shot me a second time after i gave him supplies. rocker capped his ass right after. he still looks for a chance to kill me.



You didn't give me ANYTHING. we literally just met up in the factory. I dont know why you keep saying you gave me stuff. I was with Erocker and ChaoticG8R until we all met up with you and went into the factory. Then Erock climbed up a later and i decided to kill you, and erocker killed me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2012)

meh! Always when i get online there is no one around! Chop chop! to the TS, People!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> You didn't give me ANYTHING. we literally just met up in the factory. I dont know why you keep saying you gave me stuff.



i gave everyone 2 steaks.



Velvet Wafer said:


> meh! Always when i get online there is no one around! Chop chop! to the TS, People!



i was on and playing from 3am cst till 1pm cst. no one was in TS but me.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> meh! Always when i get online there is no one around! Chop chop! to the TS, People!



Pretty much everyone except me that is regularily in TS works during the day. There area  couple of shift workers who have odd days off during the week i get to play with, but what you have found is what I did..gaming with TPU'ers during daylight hours in Narth America is nigh on impossible!


About 7-9pm my time (MST) is when people usually show up.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got home.. Started work at 5:30am today so I'm up for playing if anyone else is up to it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

I normaly play alone or with a friend on server us175. I might jump on ts later but im normaly in my own vent server. 
Today i saw a guy on a bike honked at him to get out of my way thrlen side swipped him and ran him over. Will upload the vid when i ge the chance.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone online? What is the ts ip i might jump on for a bit.


----------



## D007 (Jul 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I normaly play alone or with a friend on server us175. I might jump on ts later but im normaly in my own vent server.
> Today i saw a guy on a bike honked at him to get out of my way thrlen side swipped him and ran him over. Will upload the vid when i ge the chance.



Stop being anti-social lol.. We need ONE place where we all agree to meet. I have a feeling half of us are one place and the other half are elsewhere.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

But i have found 5 cars on my server and I feel so alone driving in cherno getting shot at all by my self 

nvm about TS my phone cant work on ts i can only use vent atm as my roccat kaves failed hard on me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I normaly play alone or with a friend on server us175. I might jump on ts later but im normaly in my own vent server.
> Today i saw a guy on a bike honked at him to get out of my way thrlen side swipped him and ran him over. Will upload the vid when i ge the chance.



dude..... I have to see this video!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

Screw your fast cars and buses - I'm on a freaking push bike 

Now how do i take a screenshot......


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

run mis after burn of fraps lol and I hope your name in game is not error because if it is I ran your ass over.







this is the car.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2012)

Had to use my HTC One S to take the piccy but feel that speed. 






Then the server crashed shortly afterwards... think I've lost me bike.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah, im on the TS (TS21.gameservers.com:9207) now... any people want to join up?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

My head set is broken so im useing my cellphone on vent lol.  notrollzone.killerrvent.com  6904


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My head set is broken so im useing my cellphone on vent lol.  notrollzone.killerrvent.com  6904



Why doesn't ts work on your phone?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My head set is broken so im useing my cellphone on vent lol.  notrollzone.killerrvent.com  6904



how do i use that?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know why it won't work for my phone doesn't look like there's a working program for teamspeak 3.  Just download ventrillo and put in the ip and port.

Ok WHO put the broken car in the middle of the road....


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2012)

Me running the error guy over in a car then driving to cherno then raping ppl in blunt rocks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pz8zIr_Wiw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Server just crashed. log back in middle of nowhere all my gear is gone. logging off for a long time. come back later see if my gear survived. 
Heres what i lost
NVG 
As50 x2 mags x2 M107 Mags
M9SD x4 Mags
M249
Full equipment just missing range finder. was geared to the nines and i lose it to server issues. i dont mind as much when a player kills me but losing everything to server packet loss really breaks my spirits. AS50 was hard as shit to find. now its gone.

Sorry for bailing on you Velvet. but right now i need some alone time to mourn my loss D: shit sucks.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Don't know why it won't work for my phone doesn't look like there's a working program for teamspeak 3.  Just download ventrillo and put in the ip and port.
> 
> Ok WHO put the broken car in the middle of the road....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120725/arma2oa 2012-07-25 14-42-22-90865.jpg



I've found two vehicles at that exact location. People love hitting that junk car.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Me running the error guy over in a car then driving to cherno then raping ppl in blunt rocks!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pz8zIr_Wiw&feature=youtu.be



I'm really surprised he didn't die when you hit him. The guy I hit in the Ural died instantly, you could hear his bones popping and blood was spraying out of him from many locations.


----------



## rampage (Jul 26, 2012)

i have just started playing, running around like a noob and all of a sudden i have a M249 ton of ammo and a golden revolver and a gillie suit..

i bombed out and jumped into a different server today and still have all the gear.

what gives ??? was it a hacked server or a bug do any of you know ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, weapons that are gold plated are hacked, I've only heard of them. I personally wouldn't keep it on me. Also where did you find the M249, the only place I know of them spawning is at downed choppers, so if you got it just laying around, then yeah also more proof the server was hacked.


----------



## rampage (Jul 26, 2012)

they just spawned on me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

lol, yeah thats pretty hacked lol. This games known for being difficult to survive as a new player, having an M249 and a handgun right off the bat even as a new player would make things pretty easy.


----------



## rampage (Jul 26, 2012)

im not complaining.

but it had me baffled as it was my first game and i was only in 5 min,


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

Here are the vids I was uploading. 1MB/s takes a long time. 










[yt]fsoYNHm7I-c[/yt]


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2012)

"this video is private"

I saw a yellow car so i drove up far to get a getter spot and stopped his car dead. I was really laggy in that vid about 20-30 but after i ducked down for a sec the car was just gone. Cant tell if hacker or what.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZlxLXBx2UM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> "this video is private"
> 
> I saw a yellow car so i drove up far to get a getter spot and stopped his car dead. I was really laggy in that vid about 20-30 but after i ducked down for a sec the car was just gone. Cant tell if hacker or what.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZlxLXBx2UM&feature=youtu.be



try now. they are "unlisted"


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Here are the vids I was uploading. 1MB/s takes a long time.



For anyone quick browsing this thread, please pay attention to the preceding posts before you jump to the conclusion I'm a twat.

I may indeed be a twat but not for that reason 

On the education side:

If I press "/" to talk (type) in game, who sees it?  I use it in other servers (usually talking while the 'character create' screen is up) and it works fine at that point.

Likewise, how on earth can i not see what Ducky was typing to me?

Can someone clearly explain how you definitely can communicate with another player?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

We have a good collection of vehicles now:

Red UAZ car
Yellow Hatchback
Two tractors
Blue Van
White Pickup
ATV
and they're out getting a bus.

Camp SherpAderp


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2012)

...and when they got out of the car, hanging from the door handle was a hook with a bloody stump!!




Clockwise from me, the ginger haired guy in the lower middle, Erocker, Phenom, Jackal, Haru, G8tor, Ducky and Velvet Wafer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> We have a good collection of vehicles now:
> 
> Red UAZ car
> Yellow Hatchback
> ...




Unfortunately the bus was GONE!!! we then trekked to the URAL Spawn  NNW of NWA. No URAL, then filled up and headed back to base. will post video of trip. Erocker, how do you get TS vocals in video? i never seem to be able to get it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Erocker, how do you get TS vocals in video? i never seem to be able to get it.



If you are outputting TS to a different sound channel than the game you won't be able to record TS, so maybe the issue if you are doing that.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you are outputting TS to a different sound channel than the game you won't be able to record TS, so maybe the issue if you are doing that.



i thought you could record external audio sources with fraps. it only seems to show "what your hear" Creative Xfi though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

I still have yet to find one weapon besides the stupid hatchet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

So I get these weird graphical glitches. It's most noticeable at night, when I swing around zoomed in. But during the day I see it as well.










Both those screens are taken looking at the exact same hill, and both the pop ups are different. I'm looking at a hill as well, it looks like it;s extending my view distance, but crossing over that hill you look down and the distance nothing resembles those. Like I said I get it only if I spin my view fast and it just flickers there then goes away about a second later. It's just getting very annoying, seeing if anyone has an idea.

**EDIT**
Set all my video settings to low then raised them one at a time back to max and problem is gone, weird, oh well.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i thought you could record external audio sources with fraps. it only seems to show "what your hear" Creative Xfi though.



You can if you look under Movie settings


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2012)

Then you need some one to help you lol if ur still on in 3 hrs i can give you a gun maby lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Then you need some one to help you lol if ur still on in 3 hrs i can give you a gun maby lol.



yesterday I managed to go through 3 towns and fine NO weapons. Only thing I accomplished was falling off a two story building and crawling to a hospital (was across the street) and getting fixed up with a crap ton of supplies but still need blood down to 2500 or so.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> yesterday I managed to go through 3 towns and fine NO weapons. Only thing I accomplished was falling off a two story building and crawling to a hospital (was across the street) and getting fixed up with a crap ton of supplies but still need blood down to 2500 or so.



Eat lots of Food.



1Kurgan1 said:


> So I get these weird graphical glitches. It's most noticeable at night, when I swing around zoomed in. But during the day I see it as well.
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559822450844657378/26FE0B5DADC3867BE9F3A497C7E6B29BEEA7D437/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559822450844665898/6EA3931386ED5FBB7B32BC35366E49F6E950557D/
> 
> ...



thanks. found that under recording settings for win7 Creative Xfi "What you hear" was set to default. switched that to microphone and problem solved in Fraps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Eat lots of Food.



Yea I just gotta find some first


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I get these weird graphical glitches. It's most noticeable at night, when I swing around zoomed in. But during the day I see it as well.
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559822450844657378/26FE0B5DADC3867BE9F3A497C7E6B29BEEA7D437/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559822450844665898/6EA3931386ED5FBB7B32BC35366E49F6E950557D/
> 
> ...



Night vision is green. Thats normal.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Glitching flashing trees that appear in the sky then disappear aren't normal (look a the contrast of the trees in the foreground vs over that hill, plus thats a hill, where I'm looking where the light green  is, seconds later thats sky again). 

Though problem came back, seems it's the ATOC option both Arma 2 trees + grass and All trees + grass cause it. Arrowhead trees + grass don't cause it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Glitching flashing trees that appear in the sky then disappear aren't normal (look a the contrast of the trees in the foreground vs over that hill, plus thats a hill, where I'm looking where the light green  is, seconds later thats sky again).
> 
> Though problem came back, seems it's the ATOC option both Arma 2 trees + grass and All trees + grass cause it. Arrowhead trees + grass don't cause it.



Check the light intake on your NV scope. Those old Russian Startlight style scopes have a light intake to adjust manually for various light conditions. That might be causing the flicker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Had a good day today, started with Ufgy having no gear and we got him some. Then cleared the NWA (nothing any good) and went chopper hunting. Right as we were about to give up we found 2 within 500m of each other. And one had my mk-48, I couldn't even see it, it was inside the group, but Ufgy found it. It was the most insane chopper I've ever seen, it was right next to Pulkovo. I put on the mk-48 and gave my M16A4 ACOG to Ufgy. He was impressed when he looked down the scope and started firing. chopper was so close to town it pulled the entire town and all of the chopper zombies had just by chance respawned. The first one hit him and broke his legg, then the first one that hit me put me in pain. He called for help, but with a shaky scope and 8000 damage a shot from the mk-48 I couldn't save him. He got them down in time to pass out, I made it to him and bandage and morphine him. He got up with 400 life and booked it to the forest to log out while I went to get blood bags. 

I came back and healed him up then he wanted to check the chopper for the guns we had dropped. We had to clear a few zombies and even being on the opposite side of the chopper as the town and being 100m out from the chopper on top of that I managed to pull half the town and some army zombies. I killed all but 2 of them, but one broke my leg and knocked me out on the last hit and started eating me. Ufgy said he could hear my guy screaming wildly as the zombie was eating me as he shot it off me. He made it up to me and bandage me and grabbed a blood pack from my bag to heal me up and I gave myself a morphine. After that we were all safe, but just was a hilarious scenario, thin kthats the largest group of zombies I've ever seen pulled, it was crazy. Anyways some screenies.





So tempting to take this shot since he hadn't found my location yet.




I had an Enfield in my backpack and didn't want it anymore. So I killed this zombie then dropped it and since he died and an angle it lined up looking like he was a soldier with it on a sling on his back, made me laugh a bit.







TheMailMan78 said:


> Check the light intake on your NV scope. Those old Russian Startlight style scopes have a light intake to adjust manually for various light conditions. That might be causing the flicker.



I didn't think we could adjust that, I'll take a look. But i also have the samething happening in daylight, just not as bad.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone still playing I crashed my boat into the electro peer and need a new server to join.


----------



## D007 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did an update hit Wednesday? How is it?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> will post video of trip



Sounds good, just don't show the part where you're driving back to base. 



the54thvoid said:


> Can someone clearly explain how you definitely can communicate with another player?



Use the "." key until "Direct Communication" pops up. Then use "/" to type. If I'm not mistaken you can use text within 80 meters of another player and you can use voice within 20 meters of another player.


The 1.7.2.4 update isn't out yet. This is the updated list of changes:

* [NEW] Respawn button is disabled during DayZ play
* [NEW] Optimized authentication process on login
* [NEW] Singleplayer mode disabled when DayZ is loaded
* [NEW] DayZ Logo and Version Number appear in game when DayZ is loaded
* [NEW] Hive now tracks login/logout (to assist in analysis for an ALT+F4 solution)
* [FIXED] Infected cannot hear weapon firing (now they actually hear again)
* [FIXED] Clothing no longer spawning (now it spawns as it used too)
* [FIXED] Tents and items with ID's above 1 million don't syncronize (now it should syncronize, players to confirm)
* [NEW] Respawn button is enabled if the player has a fracture
* [FIXED] Players switched to non-player skins (by hackers) sync to database (updates no longer saved for objects non-authorized skins)
* [NEW] Players spawning in debug area or "water world" will spawn on beach on next login (with their gear)
* [NEW] Client will automatically spawn player out of debug and waterworld to last known position
* [NEW] Radar removed from helicopter (UH1H will be added back to vehicle spawns)

So we are getting choppers back (minus the radar), infected will be a bit tougher (it's not listed but Rocket said that visual range of infected may be reduced just a little from what it is now) and a lot of spawning fixes.


----------



## D007 (Jul 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Sounds good, just don't show the part where you're driving back to base.
> 
> 
> 
> Use the "." key until "Direct Communication" pops up. Then use "/" to type. If I'm not mistaken you can use text within 80 meters of another player and you can use voice within 20 meters of another player.



Yea, that's when you yell "Lerroooyyy Jeeennkiiinnnsss!!!"


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2012)

I just stashed most of my magazines for my FN FAL in Erocker's white truck so I can do some raiding on a server that doesn't have 48 players on it.  Take them at your own peril.

EDIT:  The server I just joined has a player named "The Grapist."  I'm pretty damn sure he's a TPUer.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

Just want to clarify that none of the vehicles are mine. True, I am quite fond of the red car and white truck, but they're there for everyone, just give everyone the courtesy of bringing them back, preferable undamaged and full of fuel.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just want to clarify that none of the vehicles are mine. True, I am quite fond of the red car and white truck, but they're there for everyone, just give everyone the courtesy of bringing them back, preferable undamaged and full of fuel.



Be that as it may, I consider those mags to be near and dear to my heart, and I highly doubt anyone would be driving around your white truck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tonight I will join you guys in a game maybe you can continue to teach me the ropes. I really have gotten into it even though its hard as hell for newbies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 26, 2012)

can you guys hop on the TS? Already waiting there for you


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 26, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you guys hop on the TS? Already waiting there for you



will do


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Be that as it may, I consider those mags to be near and dear to my heart, and I highly doubt anyone would be driving around your white truck.



Im sure Velvet will. Hes the one who spotted it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im sure Velvet will. Hes the one who spotted it.



I wont, the Hull is still beat up and needs an urgent repair before its taken out of base again


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I wont, the Hull is still beat up and needs an urgent repair before its taken out of base again



What the hell happened to it last night after i got off?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> What the hell happened to it last night after i got off?



IDK if it ever was fully repaired, i think we didnt even moved it anymore when we got it back into the base


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

The white truck always needed hull repair. We haven't had any scrap metal. Everything else on it should be good. 

If any of you guys do want to go out solo, take a tractor or the ATV (tractor is safer obviously).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I just stashed most of my magazines for my FN FAL in Erocker's white truck so I can do some raiding on a server that doesn't have 48 players on it.  Take them at your own peril.
> 
> EDIT:  The server I just joined has a player named "The Grapist."  I'm pretty damn sure he's a TPUer.



I put my FN FAL in Erockers white truck once. Had to flush the bore with nitro afterwards.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you even played yet? Are you going to soon?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Have you even played yet? Are you going to soon?



Ive been a little sick man. Been staying off TS and such at night so I can rest. They got me on a ton of meds right now so even if I played any multi player I would be like an autistic kid with an RPG at a Pink Floyd concert.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive been a little sick man. Been staying off TS and such at night so I can rest. They got me on a ton of meds right now so even if I played any multi player I would be like an autistic kid with an RPG at a Pink Floyd concert.



god its been like 2 weeks hasn't it?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god its been like 2 weeks hasn't it?



Herpes is for life


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Herpes is for life



What happens in vegas stays in vegas..........except for herpes that shit will come back with you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Its relax or die basically. Docs orders.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its relax or die basically. Docs orders.



Wait really? Does it have to do with your sleep thing?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its relax or die basically. Docs orders.



I hope you get better soon. I know how crappy health problems are. Chin up little slugger.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well Ducky dropped me off at base camp then I logged off but will be back on later. I FINALLY HAVE A WEAPON!!


----------



## Meow9000 (Jul 27, 2012)

Any of you fine gentlemen play on the UK/GB servers? Been going it alone so far but teaming up would make certain tasks a little easier. NW-Airfield has become a little challenging on my own. Managed to grab an AKM & 7 magazines before terribly inaccurate bullets came my direction this time.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 27, 2012)

Meow9000 said:


> Any of you fine gentlemen play on the UK/GB servers? Been going it alone so far but teaming up would make certain tasks a little easier. NW-Airfield has become a little challenging on my own. Managed to grab an AKM & 7 magazines before terribly inaccurate bullets came my direction this time.





http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2682841&postcount=718


----------



## Meow9000 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ta for that (Added). I'm near the Airfield if anyone is around there, having just executed a cow for it's sweet fleshy substance. Got 5 STANAG mags that need a good home.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 27, 2012)

Meow9000 said:


> Ta for that (Added). I'm near the Airfield if anyone is around there, having just executed a cow for it's sweet fleshy substance. Got 5 STANAG mags that need a good home.



If you could find me NV or a flashlight I'll play with you guys :3 I'm stuck in the middle of the woods with no light


----------



## Meow9000 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If you could find me NV or a flashlight I'll play with you guys :3 I'm stuck in the middle of the woods with no light



I use my G17 during dusk and dawn as the built in flash-light means I have my sidearm out just in-case I need to drop a zed or player. Best bet is to play on a server that is daylight so you can find one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well Ufgy just died to 2 hackers in a SUV chasing him in the truck. I made it to where he died, just a completely destroyed charred truck and his corpse is gone and no flies.

**Update**

Logged into a diff server and seen the same truck charred so realized that thats always there. So I went back to DE 717 and found the truck. It was mint, so I grabbed it and started heading to our base since it was closer. I got to Vyshnoye and was looking at my map to make sure I had the right directions. Sitting on the road with night vision on all of a sudden the field just was lit up super bright. I turned off NV and it was dark, turned it back on and it was bright. So I knew it had to be headlights since looking at dull light with NV is insanely bright. I look behind me and here comes that damn SUV that was chasing Ufgy again, I just logged out. Fuck that, good luck with that server guys, there wasn't a soul next to me and 2 minutes after driving that truck they found me, samething with Ufgy. They didn't loot anything off the truck or anything, they are just killing people because they can. I've seen some hackers before, but usually they aren't so obvious and don't kill people, these guys are plain as day.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 27, 2012)

i made it back to camp after locating my body. it was in the grid i indicated. found it with flies. could not loot it though as I was laying on my back. I now have an 870/w flash and alice pack. never saw the SUV as I hoofed it. 870 with pellets is deadly. 1 shot kill for zombie even at 15-20 meter range.  Too bad I lost the M14 AIM. I goofed and pressed respawn instead of options. damn.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 27, 2012)

Shit, now I'm glad I didn't go to the NW airfield with you guys.  Hell, there were only 5 other people on the server when you left.  I'm hoping those hacker f'wads don't show up until super late at night, so I won't have to see them on our server.  I guess if we had to we could move some tents to another server and then make a ton of server jumps to move all our gear.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 27, 2012)

Wait a minute...I hope it wasn't one of the trucks I had my spare FN jazz in.  Piss balls!  I don't know why G8tor just couldn't have left them in the tractor, crap.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nah it was a white truck Ufgy had found by the NWA in the morning. Also good luck on moving camps, tents don't save very well now. I guess theres a problem after there is 1 million tents in game. We moved our camp and our new tents won't save anything, lost a bunch of weapons in them. Supposedly the next patch will fix it, I sure hope so.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to hear, except for the fact that I just moved some of the mags in my backpack to one of our tents so people wouldn't fuck with them

Hope they stay there until tonight, I have to get back to work.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2012)

did you guys picked up my dead body yesterday, for the loot, or did you just left me there?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Good to hear, except for the fact that I just moved some of the mags in my backpack to one of our tents so people wouldn't fuck with them
> 
> Hope they stay there until tonight, I have to get back to work.



Theres a bonus to the tents not saving as well. Your old tents won't save anything either most likely, but everytime the server resets the old junk is back in them. So if you had 10x Stanag clips in there and you took them and fired them off, after server reset, odds are they will be back in the tent again. So works nice for ammo, blood bags, and morphine, or if you die it's nice to get weapons back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

I joined the server but didn't leave base camp cause I fear I could never get back due to not having a map. Anyone have a spare map or know were I could get one?


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did you guys picked up my dead body yesterday, for the loot, or did you just left me there?



Killed your attacker, but your body disappeared.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

We should create a list of our dayz names and put it in the OP


----------



## jrs3000 (Jul 27, 2012)

We should have a book consisting of Dayz stories. They are hilarious to read at work.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2012)

The update to 1.7.2.4 is out, I'm still on 1.7.2.3 and it seems it's a tough time getting into any server at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just spawned with a broken leg  WTF


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2012)

Things get nasty with updates. Tonight is probably not going to be a good time to play.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Things get nasty with updates. Tonight is probably not going to be a good time to play.



good i think im probably going to play Witcher 2 and BF3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> good i think im probably going to play Witcher 2 and BF3



I just made it to the airfield next to devils castle and I found along the way a pistol, 1866, compass, map, watch and more. Hope I do no die soon


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just made it to the airfield next to devils castle and I found along the way a pistol, 1866, compass, map, watch and more. Hope I do no die soon



go back to base. that is the NWA. Sniper City


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2012)

I couldn't get on our regular server... Updated to 1.7.2.4 and can now get on without issue. The only problem is, when I'm in towns or airfields, etc. there are graphical glitches galore. This could be that de 717 isn't updated yet completely... I hope.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

So I lost all of my son of a bitchin' FAL mags in the update/server restart hogwash.  I'm a little hot under the collar.  Now I only have the 20 rounds in my gun and one spare mag.  Too bad the others just didn't stay in the tractor.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> So I lost all of my son of a bitchin' FAL mags in the update/server restart hogwash.  I'm a little hot under the collar.  Now I only have the 20 rounds in my gun and one spare mag.  Too bad the others just didn't stay in the tractor.



Did you check all of the vehicles?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

Yup, no matter how many times I checked they were gone, I must have checked 4 or five times

Funny thing is I made sure to keep one mag in my gun and three extras before I logged off, then I put 3 more in the tent that had 49 piles of stupid wood, after I emptied 20 wood out.  Saved the tent multiple times.  Then when I spawned I had zero mags in my inventory, and an empty gun, all 49 piles of wood are back in the tent.  The only thing that saved me was it reset two mags back into the original white truck.  Time to find more choppers.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 28, 2012)

If any ones on later I can get a m107 from my other server and a few other things from my tent i just need a ride.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 28, 2012)

I had a friend of mine create this Day Z squad Logo.







the squad url for the profile is: http://techsquadxml.webs.com/squad.xml

submit a post with your in-game name and profile ID # and i will update the Squad XML file to include your names. It requires that info to work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just made it to the airfield next to devils castle and I found along the way a pistol, 1866, compass, map, watch and more. Hope I do no die soon



Wow, you are lucky you made it through there solo as a newer player


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, you are lucky you made it through there solo as a newer player



There was only 3 players in the server at the time so that helped alot!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2012)

How are people finding 1.7.2.4? My group are being fags and aren't updating yet as we found a car and they don't want to upgrade until it's fixed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

What happens when you upgrade with a car? Overall it seems fine, but now barbed wire doesn't cause artifacting, something else does and its bad.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2012)

You either keep or lose the car. Depends on the server. I've been reading the thread on the DayZ forums and it's obvious a lot of people are suffering from that. Apparently the flush command can fix that (temporarily) and setting the VRAM to default (which I expect we have done already here at TPU) and the texture options above normal.

I'll hold off until the server(s) I play on are updated and I have no choice. Usually I can't f'ing wait to upgrade.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is your warning shot. i am now full fledged bandit. i am friendly to those in ts and the inner circle but any encounters with randoms or unknowns i will shoot to kill no time to question. i have been wronged to many times attempting to help others. tonight i am going to start a new life work my way to my hidden stash get all my stored gear and go out hunting.players be warned you will not know i am coming.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> This is your warning shot. i am now full fledged bandit. i am friendly to those in ts and the inner circle but any encounters with randoms or unknowns i will shoot to kill no time to question. i have been wronged to many times attempting to help others. tonight i am going to start a new life work my way to my hidden stash get all my stored gear and go out hunting.players be warned you will not know i am coming.



thanks for the heads up. which server will you be on? I'll help you out.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2012)

you guys need to make the TPU hitsquad. go looting together as a pack, sniper for fire team support and a group of people to raid buildings.


and then post youtube videos, of course.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you guys need to make the TPU hitsquad. go looting together as a pack, sniper for fire team support and a group of people to raid buildings.
> 
> 
> and then post youtube videos, of course.



I can make this happen gun for hire sort of deal. all i need is somebody to acquire me an AS50 rifle and im a great overwatch sniper. most effective between 300-800 meters. i play overwatch counter sniper with kurgan and our other buddy. if anything me and him make great sniper for hire. For those who ran with Al and me know how we do.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of servers are getting hacked right now. Hackers are teleporting people to a "deathmatch arena", they call it Thunderdome, somewhere by the NW airfield.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> I can make this happen gun for hire sort of deal. all i need is somebody to acquire me an AS50 rifle and im a great overwatch sniper. most effective between 300-800 meters. i play overwatch counter sniper with kurgan and our other buddy. if anything me and him make great sniper for hire. For those who ran with Al and me know how we do.



I'll be your spotter and support!!


----------



## Meow9000 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you guys need to make the TPU hitsquad. go looting together as a pack, sniper for fire team support and a group of people to raid buildings.
> 
> 
> and then post youtube videos, of course.



I would be more than happy to team up with some other TPU users. But I only play on Veteran servers UK129/UK8/UK4. And I enjoy PVP so if that's not a problem just let me know.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'll be your spotter and support!!



Al is my spotter. you are town clear. running through town scavenging loot. Two hunters 2-3 hounds to flush out the turkeys


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2012)

Haven't seen any turkeys.. Lots of chickens though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lots of servers are getting hacked right now. Hackers are teleporting people to a "deathmatch arena", they call it Thunderdome, somewhere by the NW airfield.








?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Al is my spotter. you are town clear. running through town scavenging loot. Two hunters 2-3 hounds to flush out the turkeys



i will do my level best to support your endeavors.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, I don't like no one touching my stuff. So just keep your meathooks off my UAZ. If I catch any of you guys in my stuff, I'll kill you. And I don't like nobody touching me. Any of you homos touch me, and I'll kill you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2012)

havn't played in awhile. is the game broken?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> havn't played in awhile. is the game broken?



No worse off than it has been before. Theres been some improvements overall though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No worse off than it has been before. Theres been some improvements overall though.



I like the loading screens LOL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I like the loading screens LOL



Dammit, the dreaded Loading Screen!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2012)

mt alex said:


> also, i don't like no one touching my stuff. So just keep your meathooks off my uaz. If i catch any of you guys in my stuff, i'll kill you. And i don't like nobody touching me. Any of you homos touch me, and i'll kill you.
> 
> 
> http://www.morethings.com/fan/bill_murray/stripes/bill_murray-stripes1981-1340.jpg



lol!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2012)

Touch my shit and hatchet massacre will ensue. HAHAHAHA


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2012)

You touch my MK28 thats in the UAZ Alex and I found you get an M4A3 bullet to the dome.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 29, 2012)

You aint got shit on my atv skills. I did a fucking back flip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwhL0gHgoEc


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm going to slink around on an empty server and try to find some 240B rounds.  Hopefully I don't get a case of the weekend sniped blues.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2012)

You need rounds for the MK 48? I got a magazine for you


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I might have a few extra's as well, I'll have to check after I get off work if you are still up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

i need 1014 pellet shells or 2shot pellet shells for my 870.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that 1014 ammo only comes as slugs now... Maybe that's for the Winchester. Slugs are much better anyways.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure that 1014 ammo only comes as slugs now... Maybe that's for the Winchester. Slugs are much better anyways.



not with the 870. pellets are better for close range. slugs other than 1866 ammo take 2 to kill usually. played on the 1.7.2.4 with catnip he can affirm my theory on slugs vs pellets. 1014 had pellets and slugs AFAIK. 1866 is slugs only. if i convert 2shot pellets into 8round shells, it says it is 1014 pellets. 870 slugs only seem to 1 shot to the head. anywhere else is 2 shot kills.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2012)

Epic episode of TRS about DayZ!!

http://revision3.com/trs/dayz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great video! I havn't logged in since getting mauled by zombies at a heli crash


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

i might forage today. see if the helicopters have spawned back in yet. i know there was a 36hr wait.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Choppers are back. Bad news, our regular server isn't updated yet:



			
				DayZ Dev. said:
			
		

> I've rolled out choppers on all instances now.
> They should start appearing after server restarts.
> 
> Servers that havent been upgraded yet will have issues using vehicles (such as location and inventory not saving at all).
> Old hive will be deactivated shortly and those servers will cease functioning until they've upgraded.



Prepare to lose all vehicles and whatever is inside them.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 30, 2012)

What servers are you guys on? 

What is 





			
				Erocker said:
			
		

> our regular server



There are so dang many, its hard to find which ones to jump in LOL.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> Choppers are back. Bad news, our regular server isn't updated yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to lose all vehicles and whatever is inside them.



Yea this update has royaly screwed me, I joined a server and had to start over at the beach.... FML! Hope basecamp is still there cause I need to figure something out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got to Balota airfield and the game started glitching out badly! It got to the point were I could only see about 5 feet infront of me before it started glitching like this! Anybody else see this in game?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got to Balota airfield and the game started glitching out badly! It got to the point were I could only see about 5 feet infront of me before it started glitching like this! Anybody else see this in game?



That means theres player placed barbed wire, aka a base.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Nope. The glitching is happening from static military dead bodies and some barbed wire, player placed or static.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone getting crazy screen tearing and polygons all over the damn place when you zoom in or look at certain towns? (e.g. Stary Sober, Cherno, etc.)


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, look at the three posts above yours.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

I took the original image and tweaked it some. What do you guys think?







The original is done by my good friend Houston Grantham.

If anyone with better graphics art skills can tweak this to a better image please do so but keep in mind the original artist. He has give permission to tweak it so long as no one claims original art.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can start a new character without losing your old one? I've tried to make a new profile but it does nothing...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I took the original image and tweaked it some. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/TPU_Zombie010.jpg
> 
> ...



It's fine, but I'm assuming you want that badge shape as the actual badge and not a square badge. If you want just the badge shape I would remove the lens flare from the edge of that badge= on the left side, because once you cut that badge out then you have half of a lens flare showing.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Does anyone know if you can start a new character without losing your old one? I've tried to make a new profile but it does nothing...



You can't, new profile just uses old character, but changes name and look of character.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Kinda lucked out today. since being spawned dead last night I started again this morning and went into cherno. I reached the industrial area and started hearing shots being fired and found a slaughter of zombies near the main road going through cherno. I ran to the church were I found a dead survivor that had a Alice pack, AKU, Map, Compass, Watch, 1866 shot gun and much more! I now am back to were I left off when I died during the update. After that I ran into the woods next to cherno when all of a sudden a big ass bus come flying out of no where honking its horn and speeding through town. I took three pop shots at it with the shot gun but none hit and I retreated into the woods were I disconnected. 

Also these stupid GFX glitches with the update is HORRIBLE.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 30, 2012)

Had a good run last night after we died. Found our dead body's again nothing was taken must have been a hacker that killed us. Found a chopper crash sight and found this^^











Wont be on for a week so i hope my guys not dead when i get back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Had a good run last night after we died. Found our dead body's again nothing was taken must have been a hacker that killed us. Found a chopper crash sight and found this^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/arma2oa 2012-07-30 01-20-50-65.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn that is a nice rifle.

Do you guys go off the map with crashed helis or just stumble upon them?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 30, 2012)

You find them beside roads and other places and they spawn in different locations every time the server is reset. You can find a map of possible spawn locations online.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also these stupid GFX glitches with the update is HORRIBLE.



New update is on the way.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's fine, but I'm assuming you want that badge shape as the actual badge and not a square badge. If you want just the badge shape I would remove the lens flare from the edge of that badge= on the left side, because once you cut that badge out then you have half of a lens flare showing.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't, new profile just uses old character, but changes name and look of character.



thanks. i dont know how to get rid of the lens flare. he "painted" it with a bamboo tablet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> You find them beside roads and other places and they spawn in different locations every time the server is reset. You can find a map of possible spawn locations online.



well I am in our server going towards base camp but have a 11K hike :/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> well I am in our server going towards base camp but have a 11K hike :/



unless our server has been updated, beware of hax0rs


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Had a good run last night after we died. Found our dead body's again nothing was taken must have been a hacker that killed us. Found a chopper crash sight and found this^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/arma2oa 2012-07-30 01-20-50-65.jpg
> 
> ...



My ginger hair doesn't show up well enough in that first picture, it should glow extra well in thermals, but damn.  Looks like Gator is about to get what's coming to him in the second, could have just told  him it was a random survivor. 

Have a nice trip, don't fish with a bobber.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also these stupid GFX glitches with the update is HORRIBLE.



My Documents > ArmA 2 > Open ArmA2OAProfile with Notepad > Ctrl + F for sceneComplexity > change whatever value it has to 100000 > save.

That will make it so the soldiers don't load till your about 2ft away from them. Though beyond that it seems sandbags still cause it after a while. I hear toggling vsync off then back on fixes it for another hour or two.



brandonwh64 said:


> Do you guys go off the map with crashed helis or just stumble upon them?



They spawn based on range around Stary Sobor in fields. You can't move them, they are just spawned each time a server resets.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> thanks. i dont know how to get rid of the lens flare. he "painted" it with a bamboo tablet.



Hopefully this looks good enough.





It would be a lot easier for him to do it since he has the original and probably applied the lens flare on it's own layer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

The last church service in Cherno results.

[yt]Vs-EXwQsCiE[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why don't you guys just use the logo Reayth or I created?


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not using a logo. Might as well be a big target instead of some zombie.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

Im not using a logo either. I don't see a point.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My Documents > ArmA 2 > Open ArmA2OAProfile with Notepad > Ctrl + F for sceneComplexity > change whatever value it has to 100000 > save.
> 
> That will make it so the soldiers don't load till your about 2ft away from them. Though beyond that it seems sandbags still cause it after a while. I hear toggling vsync off then back on fixes it for another hour or two.



From what I have read is that this could get you perma banned from arma II


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> From what I have read is that this could get you perma banned from arma II



yay trying to fix a game bug gets you banned. never thought that would happen lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yay trying to fix a game bug gets you banned. never thought that would happen lol.



Yea I will just deal with it as I can until update is released. I am about 3K from base camp and found a heli but already had been raided


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm not using a logo. Might as well be a big target instead of some zombie.





nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im not using a logo either. I don't see a point.



Playing on a server with nameplates you won't have a need to, but thats just as much of a target as someone knows erocker isn't their buddy. On a server with no nameplates, it's super nice. 2 or 3 weeks ago I got killed, Ufgy had one of the two guys attacking me right in his scope, he was literally standing 30m away from the guy with his crosshairs right on the guys head. He asked if I was crouching and I responded yes, right when he asked that just so happens that guy crouched as well and he looked exactly like me (clothes wise and I had default face then). So Ufgy didn't pull the trigger, if we would have had clan logo's that situation would have been over a lot faster. Instead I died and Ufgy + Allen had to deal with these guys alt + f4ing and flanking them from different servers for the next hour as I made my way back north and I lost a coyote backpack out of the deal.

So if your wondering what the point is, thats it 



brandonwh64 said:


> From what I have read is that this could get you perma banned from arma II



I don't see why, pretty sure that's just a graphical setting. Me, Ufgy, and Allen been using it since the patch landed and we haven't had a problem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

how do I remove a waypoint on the map and create a new one?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> how do I remove a waypoint on the map and create a new one?



mouse over it and press delete



TheMailMan78 said:


> Why don't you guys just use the logo Reayth or I created?




what logo?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> mouse over it and press delete



Thank you! I finally made it to base camp and I am going to add this AKu to one of the vehicles


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank you! I finally made it to base camp and I am going to add this AKu to one of the vehicles



DO NOT ADD IT IN THE UAZ OR YOU MIGHT FIND ALEX OR ME PUTTING A BULLET IN YOUR DOME.

Reason being is that it cannot fit anything else and if you put one more thing in we will lose it all, and it has about 10 of my STENAG rounds in it for my M4A3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what logo?


 When I go to bed at night and I say my peace to the lord almighty, one of the things I beg of him is that my son doesn't grow up to be anything like you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> DO NOT ADD IT IN THE UAZ OR YOU MIGHT FIND ALEX OR ME PUTTING A BULLET IN YOUR DOME.
> 
> Reason being is that it cannot fit anything else and if you put one more thing in we will lose it all, and it has about 10 of my STENAG rounds in it for my M4A3



I put it in the tractor along with a 1866 and rounds.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 30, 2012)

Can ya'll give me a list of the servers you guys play on the most?

I'd like to join in with TPU.

My character name is *vMG*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Evolved said:


> Can ya'll give me a list of the servers you guys play on the most?
> 
> I'd like to join in with TPU.
> 
> My character name is *vMG*



The server we mainly play on is DE 717


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

I need someone that can spawn in the base camp to messege me on steam

WNxAzzKKr is the name


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need someone that can spawn in the base camp to messege me on steam
> 
> WNxAzzKKr is the name



Added, you. Accept the request 

*You seem to have two accounts and you're logged in to neither.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

get on the TS guys, me and crazy are alone!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2012)

wtf is the base camp?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wtf is the base camp?



youll see, once you get to it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wtf is the base camp?



We have a fort


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

If you missed my edit Brandon, you're not signed into either account you have.

We are most likely moving camp to a different server. DE 717 is about to disappear if they don't update it soon.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> If you missed my edit Brandon, you're not signed into either account you have.
> 
> We are most likely moving camp to a different server. DE 717 is about to disappear if they don't update it soon.



Lets move to like a good US server. Get some tents and shit on an updated server so that they work and move all our gear, except vehicles over. All i want is my M4 and STENAG rounds, map, and water.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Lets move to like a good US server.



meh! EU servers it is! How about some GB ones?


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Lets move to like a good US server.



I agree, however I don't think we should move until 1.7.2.5 is out and tested.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> meh! EU servers it is! How about some GB ones?



nah...



erocker said:


> I agree, however I don't think we should move until 1.7.2.5 is out and tested.



agreed. thats coming today isn't it?


----------



## Evolved (Jul 30, 2012)

What is the TS address?

And you can all add me if you like 

*Steam: vmglent*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nah...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. thats coming today isn't it?



lol, after this new patch my game is broken, refuses to start with some missing 3d performance files... seems i need the 1.7.2.5 too


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Evolved said:


> What is the TS address?
> 
> And you can all add me if you like
> 
> *Steam: vmglent*



ts21.gameservers.com:9207 



Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, after this new patch my game is broken, refuses to start with some missing 3d performance files... seems i need the 1.7.2.5 too



No, it should still work. I suggest you uninstall everything, reinstall and use DayZ Commander exclusively.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, after this new patch my game is broken, refuses to start with some missing 3d performance files... seems i need the 1.7.2.5 too



you probably need to update your DayZ commander.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

RIP tractor........ that tree franked us up!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> ts21.gameservers.com:9207
> 
> 
> 
> No, it should still work. I suggest you uninstall everything, reinstall and use DayZ Commander exclusively.





nvidiaintelftw said:


> you probably need to update your DayZ commander.



Ah i C! Wasnt updated, thanks for saving me a lot of time there!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I go to bed at night and I say my peace to the lord almighty, one of the things I beg of him is that my son doesn't grow up to be anything like you.



are you referring to the one that was made for BC2/BF3? If so, i was not aware we had permission to use it for this game. I was under the impression it was specifically for BC2/BF3.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Lets move to like a good US server.



Best to find one that is GMT +4 to +9, that would make 8pm PST be 7 am to noon.  There are a couple of Kansas ones that we used to play that are +9.  That or find some night vision.  Dark servers are nice because no one wants to play them, but the ones that are playing are set up to the hilt with the best guns and optics.

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/gmt-converter/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

can someone tell me the fastest way to fix this? now even my dayz commander will run!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can someone tell me the fastest way to fix this? now even my dayz commander will run!


open your window and drop the computer through the new opening.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> open your window and drop the computer through the new opening.



you would lough, for a second that was exactly my thought


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok I went back to find the tractor and it was gone  I believe it killed me and the tractor at the same time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I went back to find the tractor and it was gone  I believe it killed me and the tractor at the same time.



that would be right.


----------



## Evolved (Jul 31, 2012)

So me and my buddy trying to snipe survivors in Elektro. We were posted up outside the city, near the firestation, behind the cover of trees.

My friend gets sniped. I BOLTED out of there! I come back a few minutes later and see the culprit running down a hill from where my friend died.

Only having a Lee Enfield, I aim down my sight, still tired from running, and BAM! ONE SHOT! I shot him below the waist and he died... haha!

Because this game is so broken, and is still in Alpha, I had a hard time looting his body. I had to look a certain way. He had a ghillie suit and an M107 with like 10 mags! Then someone else comes behind me and shoots me....

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was my story. Thought I would share


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol, that's why I stay out of Elektro/Cherno. Way too many Alt+F4'ing snipers around there. Side chat is needed to call out these bastards.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

Who ever put a Winchester 1866 and rounds into Alex and mine UAZ might find a bullet of M4A3 to their head. Now i only have 4 mags for my M4A3 when I had close to 20.  :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Who ever put a Winchester 1866 and rounds into Alex and mine UAZ might find a bullet of M4A3 to their head. Now i only have 4 mags for my M4A3 when I had close to 20.  :shadedshu



I put a AK74u and 1866 in the tractor so you can't pin that on me.

After alex posted do not touch I was smart enough to DO NOT TOUCH


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2012)

i cant wait to hunt you all down and slaughter you with my hatchet. muahaha.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

YOU. Teamspeak, now!


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just plunked down some coin for a 40 man server hosted out of Atlanta.  Will update when the server comes online.  If anyone has experiencing Moderating the server type, please contact me.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Just plunked down some coin for a 40 man server hosted out of Atlanta.  Will update when the server comes online.  If anyone has experiencing Moderating the server type, please contact me.



Ah, this could be glorious.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 31, 2012)

I nominate MT Alex and Erocker as mods. So they can ̶s̶p̶a̶w̶n̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶h̶e̶l̶i̶s̶  keep the trolls in line.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2012)

now that we have a TPU server my interest is coming back for buying this


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mussels said:


> now that we have a TPU server my interest is coming back for buying this



No


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No



but you know you want me to comletely screw with it by being upside down all the time


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Just plunked down some coin for a 40 man server hosted out of Atlanta.  Will update when the server comes online.  If anyone has experiencing Moderating the server type, please contact me.



Now that is just frigging awesome Bpg!!!!!! 

Once updated, it should be put in a sticky.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Just plunked down some coin for a 40 man server hosted out of Atlanta.  Will update when the server comes online.  If anyone has experiencing Moderating the server type, please contact me.



All we ask is to keep it updated.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2012)

So last night I hoped onto play and Allen was telling me how he was reading a Reddit post about a clans camp being found on a server. He went and checked out the coords on the server and didn't find any camp. But he found a dirt bike then heard a vehicle by the NWA. He tried following it but couldn't. He ended up just having fun with the dirt bike and driving North. And just by chance he found their camp. They had 4x M4A1 CCO SD's, he grabbed one and the cool new Camo from them. He ended up logging out there and he logged in later and heard a massive explosion so he logged back out. 

Turns out they had found a chopper and they must have crashed it into the forest and someone died on the way down. Me and Allen went back at about 4am this morning, there was 4 people on the server counting me and him, so we figured it was pretty safe. Well we were wrong, the only other 2 people there were both at that damn camp. They spotted us and took off sprinting, we also left to get Ufgy. We headed back once we got him, and those guys were gone, one of them had died when we were gone somehow. As far as Allens recon info went they had a Ural, VS3, Chopper, and UAZ. When we got there they also had a silver car. Well when we made it back the second time all vehicles were gone. I found the chopper and it was completely red almost, and a blown up VS3 parked into the tree behind it. Supposedly they had very little things in their tents to the North, our plan was to jack all of their vehicles since they were absolutely loaded. But with 2 down they must have lost a lot of gear there. We went looking for the Silver Car and UAZ that we seen when we went there the first time. Ufgy found the UAZ slammed into another tree and blown up, probably how the one guy died (he found that guys corpse next to the truck when he logged in during daylight). So there went more loot. We found the Silver Car as well and I blew that up with my Mk-48 (though there wasn't any really good loot on it). And since we couldn't find the Ural (maybe they blew that up as well, lol) I was cold, so I went and built some campfires by their tents as I looted them all, took what I needed and threw the rest on the ground, then took down all their sandbags 

This camp was for a clan of 15 - 20 people. And by our records they lost everything in their two tent (that was on me). A UAZ (thats on a panicking noob), a VS3 (not sure what happened here?), a Chopper (why they tried landing this in a forest I don't know), a Silver Car (once again on me). The only thing unaccounted for is that Ural, we search 3000m around their camp and didn't find it, so I believe that is gone as well. I kinda wanted to destroy more things, but seems they beat us mostly to the punch by blowing up their own things. 

This clan likes to post youtube videos of their clan meetings (held every sat or sunday and these meetings are like an hour - 1hr 30min long), I listed to the DayZ part of the meeting they had yesterday. They said that the new update is out and Heli's are now up and that they are pretty sure there is only one on each server and they already found it, and that everything was going good.... lol. Little did they know 12 hours later absolutely all of their shit got blown up (heck they did half of the work for us).


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 31, 2012)

US 1623 TPU Is the server name.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone getting terrible FPS, with only 1% GPU usage?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2012)

It must take a while to come online, nothing comes up in Dayz Commander.  Thanks again.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It must take a while to come online, nothing comes up in Dayz Commander.  Thanks again.



Its there in sixlauncher, 14 people on atm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> US 1623 TPU Is the server name.



Going to farm it today sometime, Have we setup up base camp yet? If so PM me the location were I can offload all this shit I have.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, so there's some tricks for getting to the server.  For some reason DayZ Commander still doesn't see it.  First, log into any server on DayZ Commander.  This will boot up Arma II and the Mod.  Then back out to server selection and enter "1623";  You could enter more, but it won't do you any good.  This should find the server, in the normal Arma II Browswer. PM me if you have any trouble.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Ok, so there's some tricks for getting to the server.  For some reason DayZ Commander still doesn't see it.  First, log into any server on DayZ Commander.  This will boot up Arma II and the Mod.  Then back out to server selection and enter "1623";  You could enter more, but it won't do you any good.  This should find the server, in the normal Arma II Browswer. PM me if you have any trouble.



Is there any chance of putting side channel on(blue)


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure what you mean?   That like group chat??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone getting terrible FPS, with only 1% GPU usage?



No, update your drivers or do a clean install. That sounds like a driver issue more than anything else.



bpgt64 said:


> US 1623 TPU Is the server name.



Bad ass!

Time for erocker, alex, and I to go on a hunt for 3 white trucks!

Please keep it updated!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Not sure what you mean?   That like group chat??



Side chat is visible to everyone on the whole map, instead of only those in a very close proximity like group chat.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> Bad ass!
> 
> Time for erocker, alex, and I to go on a hunt for 3 white trucks!



When I left at 1:30 am last night, no vehicles had spawned yet, but Erocker was going to stay longer.  The other people that Hugis was talking about probably got them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Side chat is visible to everyone on the whole map, instead of only those in a very close proximity like group chat.
> 
> 
> 
> When I left at 1:30 am last night, no vehicles had spawned yet, but Erocker was going to stay longer.  The other people that Hugis was talking about probably got them.



Well we are stealing them! have a big war for vehicles assuming they are in the server when we are.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Last night me and death found parts to the heli and 4 engine packs along with plenty of windshields so We need to move them to the new server. Has a base camp been established?


----------



## Evolved (Jul 31, 2012)

Why is it night time in TPU server?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Evolved said:


> Why is it night time in TPU server?



He probably has it adjusted so its daylight when we play at night.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wanted to have Daytime be during evening hours, I did not intentionally accomplish this, however...it somehow happened.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last night me and death found parts to the heli and 4 engine packs along with plenty of windshields so We need to move them to the new server. Has a base camp been established?



I'm not sure why it wouldn't be in the same spot, it's a good spot.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2012)

bah! just as i have LESS time to play you guys go ahead and get a server and base camp! balls to you!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> bah! just as i have LESS time to play you guys go ahead and get a server and base camp! balls to you!



My balls, across your nose


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No, update your drivers or do a clean install. That sounds like a driver issue more than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All other games work perfectly fine, I've reinstalled and I'm still having problems


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last night me and death found parts to the heli and 4 engine packs along with plenty of windshields so We need to move them to the new server. Has a base camp been established?



No idea, but erocker, alex, and I have a new one but I do not think we are giving coordinates out to people.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No idea, but erocker, alex, and I have a new one but I do not think we are giving coordinates out to people.



well then, most likely I will make one for general use.I will provide coords to TPU members.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought the idea was to have a tpu team but apparently it's not. It's to have a few groups of tpu eliteists, who make sure they leave you feeling as unwelcome as possible..
I thinks I'm done with this game. Not like I ever really thought it was worth a crap in the first place. 
Really it's just a shell of a game and it will fall flat. I can already tell.. The biggest reason it will fall flat is the people who play it..
Hackers, ragers and eliteists.. Typical..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> I thought the idea was to have a tpu team but apparently it's not. It's to have a few groups of tpu eliteists, who make sure they leave you feeling as unwelcome as possible..
> I thinks I'm done with this game. Not like I ever really thought it was worth a crap in the first place.
> Really it's just a shell of a game and it will fall flat. I can already tell.. The biggest reason it will fall flat is the people who play it..
> Hackers, ragers and eliteists.. Typical..



I created a TPU team but no one has submitted their in-game name as well as their Player profile ID so I can add it to the XML file. Dont jump to conclusions so quickly.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I created a TPU team but no one has submitted their in-game name as well as their Player profile ID so I can add it to the XML file. Dont jump to conclusions so quickly.



I've stopped into the TS server so many times and it's always the same thing.
"Hey what are you guys doing" 
"We are stockpiling"
"cool, can I join you"
"No, we don't want you to know where our stuff is"...
Ug.. FFS it's a game..

Been playing this a while now, I didn't jump to any conclusions, they were made very deliberately after over a month of playing..
I tried to keep playing but its always the same.. The only one who has ever tried to meet up with me is Catnip..
Every other time I ask, it's the same crap..


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> I thought the idea was to have a tpu team but apparently it's not. It's to have a *few groups of tpu eliteists, who make sure they leave you feeling as unwelcome as possible*..
> I thinks I'm done with this game. Not like I ever really thought it was worth a crap in the first place.
> Really it's just a shell of a game and it will fall flat. I can already tell.. *The biggest reason it will fall flat is the people who play it*..
> Hackers, ragers and eliteists.. Typical..



That's really sad to hear, and as for the game falling flat yeah not going happen but i can understand how your feeling if your not finding a few people to play with even more so if your new to arma as it's high learning curve and big world.

Some map maker will come up with some thing else for the game just like they did with Evolution and domination and seems like this zombie thing is the next new thing ( BTW there was zombies years before this ) even more so with mod makers paying more to it.

I'd run a server if i thought it be worth it but don't believe it will be till Arma 3 is out.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> I've stopped into the TS server so many times and it's always the same thing.
> "Hey what are you guys doing"
> "We are stockpiling"
> "cool, can I join you"
> ...


Well, I am sorry for the unfriendly experience you have had. What times do you play? I would be more than willing to roll with you. I can not think of any time I have seen you on TS so that must mean that we dont play in the same hours.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> I've stopped into the TS server so many times and it's always the same thing.
> "Hey what are you guys doing"
> "We are stockpiling"
> "cool, can I join you"
> ...



Never seen you on TS man. All are welcome on TS unless your an prick. Where you being an prick when you signed on?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> The biggest reason it will fall flat is the people who play it..
> Hackers, ragers and eliteists.. Typical..



if this isn't a surprise to you then why complain?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

i just updated the TPU squad logo to Reayth and TMM's epic artwork from BF3. 

dont forget to list your in-game name and profile ID to be added to the squad XML file.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> if this isn't a surprise to you then why complain?



He forgot to list cry babies......oh wait.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Never seen you on TS man. All are welcome on TS unless your an prick. Where you being an prick when you signed on?



Lol no. Just asked what was going on and if I could meet up with people. Asked for about an hour, then I got tired of asking, when the only answer I got was. "We don't know you so you can't join us" .. All good, yall have a good time.



TheMailMan78 said:


> He forgot to list cry babies......oh wait.



Man, you don't even want to know what I "forgot" to list. More like I "Omitted" it..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> Lol no. Just asked what was going on and if I could meet up with people. Asked for about an hour, then I got tired of asking, when the only answer I got was. "We don't know you so you can't join us" .. All good, yall have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you don't even want to know what I "forgot" to list. More like I "Omitted" it..



Who said you couldn't join?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

Honestly I think we should all be in the same camp, but everyone have their own vehicles or something so we arent all just adding shit and taking stuff from other peoples vehicles. Because vehicles are basiclaly used as storage, and if its full and someone adds something without approval some of the stuff that the owner of that vehicle had there goes away.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Who said you couldn't join?



Im in team speak all the time, and I do not remember D007 joining unless he used a different name. I also do not remember anyone asking if he could join, other then velvet and he got killed after a few days lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

Dont fret, yesterday all anyone was doing was moving thier crap from one server to another. The server we normally play on was going to shit. There wasnt much going on. D007, you are always welcome to play with me as is anyone else on TPU. I just dont care for large groups as things get too chaotic and messy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No idea, but erocker, alex, and I have a new one but I do not think we are giving coordinates out to people.



So we are being banished? I though this was a game that we could play together if not theres no sense in playing.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So we are being banished? I though this was a game that we could play together if not theres no sense in playing.



This was my sentiment exactly.. 
Some people would rather horde and form little cliques though apparently.. I use a different name on TS. I don't use my TPU name.

Or should I just say: "I have coordinates for my name but I'm not giving them out"




TheMailMan78 said:


> Who said you couldn't join?



I'd rather not get into it tbh.
I asked "Well can I join you guys, I'm not new, I've been on tpu for a long time"

The response I got was: "It don't matter how long u been in tpu Bro"...
If games matter that much to you.. Eesh.. Idk what to say..


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So we are being banished? I though this was a game that we could play together if not theres no sense in playing.



No, there was just no reason to team up and play yesterday. People should be free to hide their crap if they want to. Having a vast/large "base camp" is just easier to spot.

Oh, and don't pay attention to nvidiaintelftw, he's just a bandit.

If people are going to get butthurt over this crap, I'd rather go solo and just kill you all anyways. Or join me.. I'm too old to give a crap about high school politics.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2012)

whats the server called in dayzcommander, im hooked on this game ill be on all night from work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, there was just no reason to team up and play yesterday. People should be free to hide their crap if they want to. Having a vast/large "base camp" is just easier to spot.
> 
> Oh, and don't pay attention to nvidiaintelftw, he's just a bandit.
> 
> If people are going to get butthurt over this crap, I'd rather go solo and just kill you all anyways. Or join me.. I'm too old to give a crap about high school politics.



No the reason I commented like that was because nvidia sounding like a 9 yr old with a new toy that he wont let no one touch LOL. Its just a game I just think its better played with a group and I get not wanting everyone to know were your base camp is.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im in team speak all the time, and I do not remember D007 joining unless he used a different name. I also do not remember anyone asking if he could join, other then velvet and he got killed after a few days lol




Really? Really you can't remember? Because I'm pretty sure it was u who said it.. I asked to join you, I said I've be on tpu since 2007, trying to let you know I wasn't some random..
You said it didn't matter how long I been in tpu.. "Bro"..

Then I left.. Just didn't feel like dealing with that kind of nonsense..


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> whats the server called in dayzcommander, im hooked on this game ill be on all night from work.



DayZ - DayZ US 1623 TPU (v1.7.2.4/Beta 95389) [Regular 3DP:1 CH:1] dayzmod.com - hosted by TechPowerup

Unfortunately it's not showing up in DayZ Commander.

To get on the server, join any server through Commander, then disconnect to the main menu and select "Multiplayer". In the "Filter" option type in US 1623 and make sure the map/mod is DayZ.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2012)

oh boy. drama. listen, certain people just get along better when playing games. no reason to take it personally.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw *IF* this is true man you gotta stop that. This is like that BF3 incident we had before. Please man all TPU is welcome. Its just a game after all.

D007 please try again. If there is an issue let MT Alex, Cadaveca, Digibucc, Erocker or I know. All are welcome on the server man. Just be warned if you act like a prick it buh bye land.


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> nvidiaintelftw *IF* this is true man you gotta stop that. This is like that BF3 incident we had before. Please man all TPU is welcome. Its just a game after all.
> 
> D007 please try again. If there is an issue let MT Alex, Cadaveca, Digibucc, Erocker or I know. All are welcome on the server man. Just be warned if you act like a prick it buh bye land.



Couldn't agree more with your sentiment. Jerks get Das boot, that's how it should be. I'm an older guy and I always respect people, who treat others with respect. You'd never see me come in and be a prick. 
Ty again.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

It could of been G8ter too. He is just naturally sarcastic. Anyways guys, no need to take offense or get upset. After all, you can just shoot a guy for ultimate revenge. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is direct communication were the whole server can see you talk?


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

No, that's side channel which is gone now. Direct communication is for when you are close to another player. Vehicle chat is self explanatory and group chat doesn't work. Get on teamspeak


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, that's side channel which is gone now. Direct communication is for when you are close to another player. Vehicle chat is self explanatory and group chat doesn't work. Get on teamspeak



Can't at work but I am in the server just checkin it out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2012)

D007 said:


> Really? Really you can't remember? Because I'm pretty sure it was u who said it.. I asked to join you, I said I've be on tpu since 2007, trying to let you know I wasn't some random..
> You said it didn't matter how long I been in tpu.. "Bro"..
> 
> Then I left.. Just didn't feel like dealing with that kind of nonsense..



yeah I definitely didn't say that. Nor do I even remember your name even being in TS in the last few weeks. And its true it doesn't matter how long youve been with TPU, as long as you are with TPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn someone has already cleaned out the north east airfield


----------



## D007 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah I definitely didn't say that. Nor do I even remember your name even being in TS in the last few weeks. And its true it doesn't matter how long youve been with TPU, as long as you are with TPU.



Then I apologize, maybe you were just around. I'll know the second I hear the voice again.
Well said on your part.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn someone has already cleaned out the north east airfield



not much spawns there anyway.... I'm looking in the NNW area for a camp spot if anyone wants to help. Again, PM me with your ingame name and Profile ID # if you want to be added to the list for the TPU team. I have the logo and tags set up I just need to add you as a member so the link you put in the Squad Url box works.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

I sure will ducky. 

I hear a vehicle near Gvozdno!!! If its not you guys I am shooting


----------



## Evolved (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok so I just left the TPU server and I was in Cherno and found THREE survivors together by the hospital (the one across the street from those 3 mini apartments).

I go on the roof of one of the buildings and see three dead bodies?! LOL!

Jackpot!


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I sure will ducky.
> 
> I hear a vehicle near Gvozdno!!! If its not you guys I am shooting



Really? I haven't found a single vehicle yet and I've been around the entire map. I was just at he NE airfield and there were things spawned.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 1, 2012)

[yt]yDuH0WvIF8w&feature=g-all-u[/yt]


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2012)

just got killed by either a hacker or a douchey admin, teleported everyone to an airfield and just mowed us down


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Really? I haven't found a single vehicle yet and I've been around the entire map. I was just at he NE airfield and there were things spawned.



I heard it near stary sobor which is were I logged out. I was about 500M from stary when I seen a survivor go over the hill but I had a zombie on my ass and was gonna kill the survivor and loot him well didnt work out he booked it out of there!


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 1, 2012)

D007 said:


> Then I apologize, maybe you were just around. I'll know the second I hear the voice again.
> Well said on your part.



Sorry my Computer has died as of that night you speak of. i was in TS that night and im sure it was me who said it. you were asking what we were doing and i responded saying drugs. we had a laugh yo uasked about camp i dont remember exactly what i said but it was along the lines of (camps hidden no coords for you) i followed it up with its not my camp, its these guys. i did not wish to give out coords to another mans base especially when im right next to them in game (fear of getting killed for handing over intel) you are more then welcome to join but i had no idea who you were you said you were part of TPU since 2008 i said doesnt matter i dont know you. some people dont get along on tpu i see from time to time and i had no idea at the time who you were, as the same who i was. (im nobody at all just in TS quite a bit and thats mainly the people i know on TPU. others i kinda see on the forums and i havent really noticed DayZ posts from you until more recently. im not a full TPU guy i just roll the forums and play games with the guys but not a strong member of the forum community. i meant no disrespect to you at all man i really didn't. i just didnt wish to give out info to a base that which is not mine to somebody i dont know in TS. if i would have known you were cool and if you would not have left right away i could have not been so rude once i knew who you were. my intentions werent bad just my words fly out sometimes. i truly am sorry man i dont wish to exclude you for im not even really apart of their DayZ group i just join in once in a while.

TL;DR It was me with holding info for the base camp and being a dick to you. i am very sorry for being a dick to you. i am not a bad guy just miss understood in TS until you play a few hours with me. My sincerest apologies man, please dont let my loose tongue ruin this game for you.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> just got killed by either a hacker or a douchey admin, teleported everyone to an airfield and just mowed us down



Which server?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> [yt]yDuH0WvIF8w&feature=g-all-u[/yt]



we have played on a server with the player "squirrels nuts"

i m hosting a custom server for searching for a base camp. Im on TS. ask me for info. It is not a dayz server.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Which server?



some random one. i had just respawned so wasnt pissed, but if i had stuff id be raging


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> DayZ - DayZ US 1623 TPU (v1.7.2.4/Beta 95389) [Regular 3DP:1 CH:1] dayzmod.com - hosted by TechPowerup
> 
> Unfortunately it's not showing up in DayZ Commander.
> 
> To get on the server, join any server through Commander, then disconnect to the main menu and select "Multiplayer". In the "Filter" option type in US 1623 and make sure the map/mod is DayZ.



Editing the shortcut for the server or\and adding the name to the .cfg file should do it.

If in the CFG file it be some thing like this
hostname="DayZ Commander";

And if in the shortcut
-hostname="DayZ Commander"


----------



## Evolved (Aug 1, 2012)

I saved this TPU server as my filter.

It's all I see and will ever join!

Weeee!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8684080/img/Anonymous/dayz-vehicles-spawns-(wiki).png



bah put it in a spoiler.. im trying not to use the maps


----------



## Evolved (Aug 1, 2012)

I am on US 1623 TPU server.

I'm currently in CHERNO by the factory. If anyone would like to join me, come to the hospital, the one further north beside the small apartments.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Evolved said:


> I am on US 1623 TPU server.
> 
> I'm currently in CHERNO by the factory. If anyone would like to join me, come to the hospital, the one further north beside the small apartments.



I'd get out of Cherno pretty quickly if I were you, and meet up at a safer place.  Especially if you are at a hospital, the only worse place to camp would be the fire station.


----------



## Evolved (Aug 1, 2012)

there's some guys trying to kill me at the hospital where I am in Cherno.

I killed some guy named SAM, now their friends want to kill me... hahaha!

My COORDS are: 063 / 126


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

Evolved said:


> there's some guys trying to kill me at the hospital where I am in Cherno.
> 
> I killed some guy named SAM, now they're friends want to kill me... hahaha!
> 
> My COORDS are: 063 / 126



bpgt64 just got killed there as well.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 1, 2012)

death and I flying the colors


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow.  I must find one of those gps units.  Can the interface be moved so it's not in the way of your meters?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't think it can be moved.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2012)

Pfft.

Sp apart from killing Ducky once, i've kept my morality intact.  Literally hundreds of zombies killed and never fired first at another player (again - apart from Ducky).. Carefully stalking through Cherno just there and bam, one hit and dead.

And yesterday, I'm being chased by zombies only to have a player start shooting at me as i'm running for my life! I survive and then i spot my shooter guy being chased by Zombies and figure i'll pick some off to help him (because i'm not an asshole).  Only to have every one else nearby, him included start taking shots at me. Pricks.

I play mainly UK/GB servers, a bit of a loner but I'm going to have to adopt the shoot first ask questions later policy. Unless I recognise a name or there's a TPU in the name or that squad xml thingy.

This game needs one final mod. If you get killed by a player, you should have the option to respawn where you fell as a zombie.  That would make it more of a zombie game as opposed to the standard open world generic survival thing it has become.

I still enjoy it but i do hate being killed or sniped randomly when not even threatening (again, sorry Ducky!).

Pah.  Now to go and kill anything.  Except bunnies.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 1, 2012)

Im Friendly btw guys and play on our new TPU server, Im in Spain so dont get on when most of you guys play but would love to hook up with any TPU members, as ive been playing over 2 months on and off and have only teamed up once with some random guy.
Anyways if i recognise a TPU name I wont shoot, see you all around ( the NW airfeild )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> bah put it in a spoiler.. im trying not to use the maps



It is VERY hard to not to use maps due to the crap you have to go through just to stay alive.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2012)

check out the squad list here: http://techsquadxml.webs.com/squad.xml

I has DA CHOPPA!!



























will upload video from flight soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey I am about to PM you my username and unique number as you requested. I will be on soon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in stary right now. I am going on a vehicle search if they have not all gotten snatched up yet.

Added the squad to my profile


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2012)

very nice chopper ducky! With that i bet you can pick me up reaaaal fast!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

I found a vehicle but its damaged and wont move. What do I need to fix it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found a vehicle but its damaged and wont move. What do I need to fix it?



When you get in the vehicle it shows the parts for the vehicle in the top left of the screen. Green is good, Orange is still working, Red is bad. So just replace the Red and make sure it has gas.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When you get in the vehicle it shows the parts for the vehicle in the top left of the screen. Green is good, Orange is still working, Red is bad. So just replace the Red and make sure it has gas.



Ahh the whole thing is red  I guess I need to start collecting parts


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahh the whole thing is red  I guess I need to start collecting parts



that means you found a wreck, dammit! good luck with collecting the parts, keep looking for industrial spawn places!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that means you found a wreck, dammit! good luck with collecting the parts, keep looking for industrial spawn places!



Guess I will start looking. If anyone has spare parts I could sure use them.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Guess I will start looking. If anyone has spare parts I could sure use them.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2012)

well last night DayZ was fun, but after. not so much. Java Exploit attacked my system and it is unusable now. Going to wipe my system clean and just go ahead and install Windows 8. Yes, I am aware that i may get haters at me for installing Windows 8.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well last night DayZ was fun, but after. not so much. Java Exploit attacked my system and it is unusable now. Going to wipe my system clean and just go ahead and install Windows 8. Yes, I am aware that i may get haters at me for installing Windows 8.



What happen nvidiaintelftw? I thought anti-virus was for suckers? Gee maybe I wasn't so dumb telling you to install something a while back huh?


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What happen nvidiaintelftw? I thought anti-virus was for suckers? Gee maybe I wasn't so dumb telling you to install something a while back huh?



Still running strong with no A/V installed... sucker. I have something better.. A backup drive! You going to play this game ever?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Still running strong with no A/V installed... sucker. I have something better.. A backup drive! You going to play this game ever?



Got that too! 3 of them!  

I'm gonna play it. Just been sick as Ive said. I mean Ive only been on TS once in the past week I think and that was only for an hour.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope you get better soon man. Just let me know when you want to jump in, I'll give you protection until you learn the ropes.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Hope you get better soon man. Just let me know when you want to jump in, I'll give you protection until you learn the ropes.



Yeah with the chopper you can just call in the Calvary.

Ill pm ducky w with my soldier info layer today.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What happen nvidiaintelftw? I thought anti-virus was for suckers? Gee maybe I wasn't so dumb telling you to install something a while back huh?



I haven't needed an anti virus for the last 5 years till now. Java is a pile of junk right now! Whatever i got from it also gets passed MSE and Malwarebytes apparently. This was reported from a lot of users and even people here at work.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, but not having an AV program of any sorts is like having is sex with a hooker in vegas without a condom. :shadedshu

I'm thinking I might bite the bullet and buy Arma II and all that just to play this game. I'll know after payday.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm sorry, but not having an AV program of any sorts is like having is sex with a hooker in vegas without a condom. :shadedshu
> 
> I'm thinking I might bite the bullet and buy Arma II and all that just to play this game. I'll know after payday.



I only got Arma II for this game as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I haven't needed an anti virus for the last 5 years till now. Java is a pile of junk right now! Whatever i got from it also gets passed MSE and Malwarebytes apparently. This was reported from a lot of users and even people here at work.



Told ya so. I told you specifically that a java exploit was gonna get you.



Radical_Edward said:


> I'm sorry, but not having an AV program of any sorts is like having is sex with a hooker in vegas without a condom.



Wait.......what are you saying. Vegas hookers are some of the cleanest in the US. Been to Vegas more times then I can count. LOVE VEGAS.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well last night DayZ was fun, but after. not so much. Java Exploit attacked my system and it is unusable now. Going to wipe my system clean and just go ahead and install Windows 8. *Yes, I am aware that i may get haters at me for installing Windows 8*.



As well you should.  The best part about it is that it has built in macros for "lol"  "omgfw" and "yolo."  Plus it works super duper awesome with facebook and google+, not to mention the wide open back door to the NSA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> As well you should.  The best part about it is that it has built in macros for "lol"  "omgfw" and "yolo."  Plus it works super duper awesome with facebook and google+, not to mention the wide open back door to the NSA.



Whats wrong with the NSA?! YOLO!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> As well you should.  The best part about it is that it has built in macros for "lol"  "omgfw" and "yolo."  Plus it works super duper awesome with facebook and google+, not to mention the wide open back door to the NSA.



I think you have the wrong person. Might want to talk to my cousin about "yolo"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Told ya so. I told you specifically that a java exploit was gonna get you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.......what are you saying. Vegas hookers are some of the cleanest in the US. Been to Vegas more times then I can count. LOVE VEGAS.



No you told that to my cousin, but I was in there too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No you told that to my cousin, but I was in there too.



I told you both. You said "I don't worry about viruses. When they come up I just don't install them". Then your cousin in all his wisdom agreed and you laughed at the old man telling you to clean behind your ears. Now you got jungle rot on your scalp. TOLD YOU SO.

This millennium generation is all about YOLO. Well mine is about TOYOSO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

FML = I died = MY STUFFS GONE! 

SUX


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> FML = I died = MY STUFFS GONE!
> 
> SUX



Meh, after it happens a good 10 times when you have great shit, you start to not care so much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Meh, after it happens a good 10 times when you have great shit, you start to not care so much.



HAHAHA yea


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like DE 717 is down for the count, thank goodness bpgt64 pulled our fat out of the fire at the last second.  Too bad we couldn't have scavenged more of our supplies over.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like DE 717 is down for the count, thank goodness bpgt64 pulled our fat out of the fire at the last second.  Too bad we couldn't have scavenged more of our supplies over.



we are doing fine. once it gets dark we can take the chopper up and scrounge for more vehicles.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2012)

A friend died tonight doing something really stupid when told he shouldn't, I dumped my L85A2 into a tent (with copious amounts of ammo) to go and rescue his M240 & kit as he asked, only to have the game _delete_ my precious. 

I am so f'ing pissed off!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A friend died tonight doing something really stupid when told he shouldn't, I dumped my L85A2 into a tent (with copious amounts of ammo) to go and rescue his M240 & kit as he asked, only to have the game _delete_ my precious.
> 
> I am so f'ing pissed off!



Don't put your L85A2 into a strange tent. Almost lost my L85A2 like that once.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't put your L85A2 into a strange tent. Almost lost my L85A2 like that once.



Such great words of wisdom as always. It wasn't a strange tent it was a completely empty one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate to say it, but since this is a mod and so much shit just randomly disappears, it's why I dupe items. 

Also was it a Thermal scope, if so, damn that sucks.


----------



## D007 (Aug 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> TL;DR It was me with holding info for the base camp and being a dick to you. i am very sorry for being a dick to you. i am not a bad guy just miss understood in TS until you play a few hours with me. My sincerest apologies man, please dont let my loose tongue ruin this game for you.



 All good man, I'll swing in again sometime. I work a lot, but thank you.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2012)

wow, i'm surprised no one has spouted off about how once again I'm flying transport choppers. ^_^

One more thing, when you PM me with the info for the squad, include a motto or remark or I will use the crap that show up under your posts. ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok I just took a fully Fixed UAZ to base camp. I have a couple of weapons and gear in it as well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> we are doing fine. once it gets dark we can take the chopper up and scrounge for more vehicles.



WTF we have a chopper now? oh boy this isn't going to be fun not being able to play for a few days with a messed up virus infected computer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

we def need camo netting.  Do you guys think the camp is sufficiently hidden? a good place for a camp?


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it's a good spot and considering we have the chopper, it would take quite a feat for anyone to find the spot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> WTF we have a chopper now? oh boy this isn't going to be fun not being able to play for a few days with a messed up virus infected computer.



Few days? I nuke windows and am playing games like 2 hours later.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> I think it's a good spot and considering we have the chopper, it would take quite a feat for anyone to find the spot.



fingers crossed that no one spawns in debug land and wanders in there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ducky did you say there was spare NVG's in the heli?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2012)

i have like 1 hour to play tonight. if i spawn way far away from you guys will someone with the chopper come pick me up?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have like 1 hour to play tonight. if i spawn way far away from you guys will someone with the chopper come pick me up?



sure thing


----------



## Evolved (Aug 2, 2012)

Where can I find you guys?

I'm still in Cherno.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Few days? I nuke windows and am playing games like 2 hours later.



yeah I know I might be just nuking it tonight. I do kind f want to go into safe mode and try to get some of my files, but


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Evolved said:


> Where can I find you guys?
> 
> I'm still in Cherno.



Id get out of cherno as fast as possbile but get some supplies at the supermarket down at the coast line but I almost got murdered in the firestation behind it. Watch out.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

i must admit, i enjoy watching dayZ videos. looking forward to the next ones you guys upload


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ill join you guys again soon! I want to fly that chopper...................LIKE A BOSS as erocker would say.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ill join you guys again soon! I want to fly that chopper...................LIKE A BOSS as erocker would say.



flying this chopper is NOTHING like BF3. Anything can kill you. I suggest you play the ArmA II training and the missions in the Armory for the helicopter. Until you can hop in a server i host for chopper practice and prove your skill.......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad164/LinuxMaster9/arma2oa_2012_08_01_21_46_23_109.jpg
> 
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad164/LinuxMaster9/arma2oa_2012_08_01_21_41_47_231.jpg
> 
> ...



I hope you were playing








as you flew around over local mic. (flying over the rooftops of cherno with this playing to all the noobs would be epic)



nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ill join you guys again soon! I want to fly that chopper...................LIKE A BOSS as erocker would say.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can we get this thread moved to the club house and make this official?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly it might just be better off start a Clubhouse thread rather than moving this. Then we can have more clan info on the first post and start from scratch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Honestly it might just be better off start a Clubhouse thread rather than moving this. Then we can have more clan info on the first post and start from scratch.



Want to be the OP? I think we can sift through this thread with alot of useful info


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker can move this thread to the clubhouse and assign whomever as OP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just spawned in the server and my UAZ is missing??? Did someone take it last night?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> erocker can move this thread to the clubhouse and assign whomever as OP.



we can assign people as OP/threadstarter?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> we can assign people as OP/threadstarter?



Yes it can be done. I was set as BF3 clubhouse OP when MailMan First got banned and when he came back he was reinstated as OP


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> we can assign people as OP/threadstarter?



Yes sir! Just as Brandon said.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

i can move it too if you want, so its up to you guys if you want to start a new clubhouse thread, or move this one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

Put Killer_Rubber_Ducky in charge. Hes been trying to start a clubhouse for a while now.....or anything anyone would join.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i can move it too if you want, so its up to you guys if you want to start a new clubhouse thread, or move this one.



This should be the club house since it does have most of the info already in it just make a new OP since this one has not updated it in a while. One of the Dayz regulars that will keep it up to date on news/maps/releases


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This should be the club house since it does have most of the info already in it just make a new OP since this one has not updated it in a while. One of the Dayz regulars that will keep it up to date on news/maps/releases



I'm telling you Killer_Rubber_Ducky. Four words: FRONT PAGE TRANSPORT FOOTAGE.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

threads been moved, but as a mere mod i cant change the OP. thread title also updated to be more clear.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> threads been moved, but as a mere mod i cant change the OP. thread title also updated to be more clear.



Awesome mussels! When erocker get up from his beauty rest we can nag him to change the OP to Killer Ducky!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm voting for Ducky, too - as long as we don't get several paragraphs on the ACE and ACRE mods.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Get Some!





Relaxing by the lake





So far today me and Allen have found 3 ATV's, 1 Tractor, 1 Bike, 1 Bus, and a Small Boat. We made a base over by the boat and put the bike there, the rest of the vehicles we found we brought up to the chopper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ducky I expect EPIC TRANSPORT FOOTAGE and an in depth ACE mod tutorial.....a down loadable PDF I could print out would be awesome for in hand reference.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Teh vehicles


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok what kurgan and allen have just informed me is that when you get out of a vehicle you must use scroll wheel and click save. I did not do this yesterday when I found and repaired the UAZ  I feel like shit now but I will keep searching for a vehicle to repair again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice amount of Vehicles Guys, i guess we are ready for it again! 

I just need to fix my damn game, somehow it doesnt want to work at all


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2012)

i say we grab a bus and drive it around cherno picking people up. it will be hilarious.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 2, 2012)

been on today but cant find anyone about....
Not found a vehicle yet but got a nice M4A3CCO

Im near stary sobor btw

Edit: gah broken leg in Stary anyone about to morphine me up?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Is someone building a base again at the old TPU spot? And if so did you take Brandons UAZ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Is someone building a base again at the old TPU spot? And if so did you take Brandons UAZ?



I second this cause this is the same car I had and its fully repaired like I left it but if I am stealing another persons vehicle feel free to speak up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Teh vehicles                                                                                                                                 http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559823083329842018/B0E2851280C8A64FAB6D1E11CFFA614D77D90C30/



Nice vehicle collection. I hope you didn'y move the choppa and truck from the base or that you moved them back... 




TheMailMan78 said:


> Ducky I expect EPIC TRANSPORT FOOTAGE and an in depth ACE mod tutorial.....a down loadable PDF I could print out would be awesome for in hand reference.



ACE would be nice but it would have to be built in making it no longer ACE. I am currently uploading a video to Youtube I call "Assault on Skatlisty Island". Soon, I will upload some footage from our helicopter missions.

Here is one of the guides.

View in browser:
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1SKe-YAhhoVAqoMnqB7p2RybltsRE3k1v68Y_zbaRuW4
Download:
http://www.freefilehosting.net/indepthacetutorial


Here is the other one:

http://www.armaholic.net/brazil/misc_utilities/6th_Sense_Deadeye_guide_ver_1.7.pdf




MT Alex said:


> I'm voting for Ducky, too - as long as we don't get several paragraphs on the ACE and ACRE mods.



Don't worry. I admit, ACE and ACRE would be nice but, they would have to be built in to Dayz no longer making them mods. I like the realism they provide but there are many bugs and such that would need to be worked out. Maybe ArmA III will have those things built in.
Word is they are going to include DayZ as a Standalone part of ArmA III.



brandonwh64 said:


> I second this cause this is the same car I had and its fully repaired like I left it but if I am stealing another persons vehicle feel free to speak up.


Brandon, I believe Erocker and Alex were driving in it last night. i thought they put it back but they may have moved it.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Is someone building a base again at the old TPU spot? And if so did you take Brandons UAZ?


There is the base i set up on the mountain most likely where you got the helicopter..... please put it back.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 2, 2012)

We didn't move the helicopter, just moved the vehicles next to it to take a picture. We found a UAZ and a red car at the old base (717 area). Brandon has it back up at the new base with the helicopter, red car is still at old spot.

Found in past two days:
5 ATVS
2 Bikes
1 Dirt bike
1 Bus
1 White Truck
1 Tractor


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2012)

The whole reason those two cars weren't at the heli base is because it's a pain in the ass to drive up there. So both cars are still sitting up there?

As far as this thread goes, did anyone bother to ask White Noise what he wants done with it or if he wants someone else to be the OP of the thread?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 2, 2012)

He's got a PM from me..waiting on response...anyone else wanna chip in for the server....I've put up the 35 bucks for the first month(Erocker has donated 10)!  I'll guarantee you a slot if you donate!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> As far as this thread goes, did anyone bother to ask White Noise what he wants done with it or if he wants someone else to be the OP of the thread?



Phfft. You had to be the sensible one didn't you? Once....just once I would like to see mob rule win. I mean how do we know it won't work unless we try it?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> He's got a PM from me..waiting on response...anyone else wanna chip in for the server....I've put up the 35 bucks for the first month(Erocker has donated 10)!  I'll guarantee you a slot if you donate!



I can thrown down 5$  35$ isnt much so shouldnt make many of us


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> He's got a PM from me..waiting on response...anyone else wanna chip in for the server....I've put up the 35 bucks for the first month(Erocker has donated 10)!  I'll guarantee you a slot if you donate!



i can drop $10


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Nice vehicle collection. I hope you didn'y move the choppa and truck from the base or that you moved them back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait and I thought erocker was the one bitching about how he doesn't like people taking his vehicles?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> He's got a PM from me..waiting on response...anyone else wanna chip in for the server....I've put up the 35 bucks for the first month(Erocker has donated 10)!  I'll guarantee you a slot if you donate!



Ill pay for a whole month with my next paycheck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait and I thought erocker was the one bitching about how he doesn't like people taking his vehicles?



Erocker said he moved it there cause its a bitch to move from our new camp due to it being off the road pretty far so I agree we need what we call FIRE BASES that have a vehicle which would be closer to road access. Main vehicles can stay far out or if its offroad ready


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker said he moved it there cause its a bitch to move from our new camp due to it being off the road pretty far so I agree we need what we call FIRE BASES that have a vehicle which would be closer to road access. Main vehicles can stay far out or if its offroad ready



What I've been doing is looking for potential bases, I know of two other decent spots, one better than the other. I'm going to check out a new area today. I'll let everyone know about the spots, I'll most likely make a map and PM the link to it.





nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait and I thought erocker was the one bitching about how he doesn't like people taking his vehicles?



Grow up.

We weren't taking the car out on a looting adventure, we were making it more accessible and put it in a spot known to us and not to others. We had Ducky follow us in the chopper as we did it. I didn't think brandon wanted to waste a half tank of gas every time he wanted to take the car out and drive 12 kph through the woods.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> What I've been doing is looking for potential bases, I know of two other decent spots, one better than the other. I'm going to check out a new area today. I'll let everyone know about the spots, I'll most likely make a map and PM the link to it.



A fire base or Forward operating base is a great way to run missions or get places quickly.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> A fire base or Forward operating base is a great way to run missions or get places quickly.



The UH-1H is at the Helicopter Base.


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure if the server just got hacked or what. This happened:













Then it seems everyone got booted right to the main menu screen. Everything on the server seems to have reset with the exception of what I'm carrying.

*Restarted the server a couple times and all is fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not sure if the server just got hacked or what. This happened:
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-26-15-49.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-27-21-54.jpg
> 
> ...



What in the actual fuck.......


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not sure if the server just got hacked or what. This happened:
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-26-15-49.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-27-21-54.jpg
> 
> ...


Forest fire?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

server is fine. erocker restarted it and everything was where it was supposed to be. Tacotown and I found a downed heli and collected 2 FN-FAL's and 1 FN-FAL AN/PVS-4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> server is fine. erocker restarted it and everything was where it was supposed to be. Tacotown and I found a downed heli and collected 2 FN-FAL's and 1 FN-FAL AN/PVS-4.



Thank goodness! I was sweating that the heli was gone and we would have to find another.

SPEAKING OF HELI's

how many spawn on a server thats usable? Me and kevin were around the mid west today by the tower and for about 5 minutes we could hear a heli flying over head but never saw it and we know its not the one at camp.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank goodness! I was sweating that the heli was gone and we would have to find another.
> 
> SPEAKING OF HELI's
> 
> how many spawn on a server thats usable? Me and kevin were around the mid west today by the tower and for about 5 minutes we could hear a heli flying over head but never saw it and we know its not the one at camp.



only 1 per server AFAIK


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not sure if the server just got hacked or what. This happened:
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-26-15-49.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-0216-27-21-54.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats an arma thing, something to do with view distance and running out of server side memory. Is why you should be restarting the server every 6/12 hours


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> only 1 per server AFAIK



Ok then how could there be another heli on the server besides ours?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> A fire base or Forward operating base is a great way to run missions or get places quickly.



but why? you guys seem to just drive around together and collect stuff. i want to mix it up a bit with other groups of people.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> but why? you guys seem to just drive around together and collect stuff. i want to mix it up a bit with other groups of people.



But you can if you want there is no restriction. We have multiple camps say if you have a friend you don't want to know the full camp locations you can just goto the closest FOB and grab a vehicle and pick him up without having to go WAY out to base camp.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But you can if you want there is no restriction. We have multiple camps say if you have a friend you don't want to know the full camp locations you can just goto the closest FOB and grab a vehicle and pick him up without having to go WAY out to base camp.



i concur. Since the Heli is a rare item, it is best to take unknowns or n00bs to the FOB until we know them better.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2012)

Apparently tents didn't save stuff through the forest fire nonsense, lost an M14 AIM:shadedshu


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

Just for Easy & Co.  Special part for Kurgan












*ASSAULT ON NWA TONIGHT*


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2012)

at around 1:40, you can see someone swimming underneath the pier. was that one of the TPU guys?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> at around 1:40, you can see someone swimming underneath the pier. was that one of the TPU guys?



No, that was a Zombie man who got lost.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just for Easy & Co.  Special part for Kurgan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 as much as i enjoyed this video and the taste in music. you really need to balance your audio when you throw in music. my ears blew out then my skull caved in from the shear noise that came through my headset.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

There was a hacker or 2 on the server. i popped one with the FN FAL PVS(sp?)

Someone jacked the URAL and red car at base. Need help finding it. Im doing a night time flyby on the map. need ground support and spotters for the heli.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 3, 2012)

Ducky's Flying scares me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Removed the UI to make a good desktop.



ufgy20 said:


> as much as i enjoyed this video and the taste in music. you really need to balance your audio when you throw in music. my ears blew out then my skull caved in from the shear noise that came through my headset.



I'm sorry, but Bird is the Word can never be played loud enough.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559823083342173193/A12C3F307D51EFCC6C4A78C214049933FEE99A4A/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but Bird is the Word can never be played loud enough.



That was a tough landing.



Jarvis said:


> Ducky's Flying scares me
> 
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums...a2oa_2012_08_03_04_12_19_872.jpg?t=1343988515



I have got epic flying skills to keep the chopper intact and flying. seriously though, on my screen all was fine. Must of been the notorious desync. ^_^

Thanks to 1Kurgan1 and Jarvis, we found the Ural. We moved it and the choppa and saved the choppa but the server restarted and the vehicles are not spawning anywhere on the map. Needs to be restarted again for the vehicles to respawn.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 3, 2012)

Helicopter and Ural are at new spot, saved them just 2 be sure. Only seen bus at old camp, tractor, red car, bike, atv are all MIA. Though it sounds like i found the atv that cocaine and brandon had at Berezino.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have got epic flying skills to keep the chopper intact and flying.



Hate to admit it, but this is mostly true.  You do a good job getting us around the map.  

I will admit I like the bail out at two meters like the Doctor and I were doing, and then you come pick us back up better than the roof landings.  Not that you can land on a roof well, it just seems much more exposed.  I have an extra kit in case I get killed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hopefully ill be back to playing with you guys tonight!!!

I want to get in on this heli action!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2012)

i will have time tonight to play!


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 3, 2012)

So bpgt64 needed a ride back to his corpse where he found 2 tents. He told me of 2 AS50's, i have one back at base but wouldn't mind another for Ufgy. They werent even legit AS50's.






With them already one shotting people, this doesn't make it very fair.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2012)

wtf is happening to the zombies?

They've become less vulnerable to hatchet strikes and cutting me down when I'm still at 10000 health....

Like it's not hard enough already. FFS.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

Sniping the hacker?


----------



## davewade91 (Aug 3, 2012)

*sorry*

we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Sniping the hacker?



Ducky, post that picture of me in the gillie suit from today!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.



Good riddance to bad grammar.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.



the server got restarted due to hackers spawning in a heli and such. The server has to be restarted twice to work right.

I think davewade & co  found the base from looking at 1Kurgan1's pic showing we were on a hill with trees.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.



The server was restarted due to someone hacking in a chopper and a NPC sniper. You have to wait for the 2nd restart and all the vehicles will spawn back in where they were. With the exception of hacking, everything is fair game and I would never do anything to hinder the gameplay of others.


----------



## davewade91 (Aug 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Good riddance to bad grammar.



Oh right, I forgot: on the internet I have to be using perfect grammar. Other than me not capitalizing my sentences, wtf was the problem? Nvm, I will come back. Now that sounds silly.


----------



## davewade91 (Aug 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> the server got restarted due to hackers spawning in a heli and such. The server has to be restarted twice to work right.
> 
> I think davewade & co  found the base from looking at 1Kurgan1's pic showing we were on a hill with trees.



There are TONS of hills with trees so... we came to your forum because we were wondering why our hours of looting and such was f'ed over. I just have a friend who farms camps up north and saw it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> There are TONS of hills with trees so... we came to your forum because we were wondering why our hours of looting and such was f'ed over. I just have a friend who farms camps up north and saw it.



I'm using the choppa as a taxi service. don't shoot. drop red or green smoke if you need a pickup and im in the area.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> There are TONS of hills with trees so... we came to your forum because we were wondering why our hours of looting and such was f'ed over. I just have a friend who farms camps up north and saw it.



Did you get your stuff back after the second restart? Believe me, I was near my truck the first time I restarted and it was gone too. I thought everything got reset.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Did you get your stuff back after the second restart? Believe me, I was near my truck the first time I restarted and it was gone too. I thought everything got reset.



The server needs to be setup to restart twice back to back.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't be done. Just need to hit the button twice.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 4, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.



Admins of servers don't have the power to move you to another location. If you ended up on the coast after the restart that was due to you ending up in the debug plains, but you don't get sent there anymore, you are thrown into a random spawn location on the coast which is way better. Also for some reason when the server is restarted tents and vehicles don't load in, loot in buildings and infected do. 2nd restart loads vehicles and tents, which is a weird bug but w/e. I spent hours repairing 5 fourwheelers, tractor, bike, bus and driving them to that base only to have people flip the atvs lol and for you and your friend to steal everything except my love bus. 

I aint mad though, thats part of the game. I play 6-8 hours a day and had 1000 zombie kills, 4 murders at 18 days old. I died just today after finding the hacked/scripted as50, i am sad about losing such an old char to a bug. We went looking for the vehicles and only found the ural so if you did take the vehicles good job on hiding the rest. I'm not making this post trying to defend any TPU members actions as i barely know any of them, you can look at my post count. What you are explaining happening is just a bug of the server and of the game client itself and had nothing to do with any TPU member.

P.S. Can i have my tractor back lol?

*Edit* I talked to Cocaine Bear or bpgt64? and he said something about server restart at 5 am and one at 5:05 am. So hopefully that fixes the issue.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Can't be done. Just need to hit the button twice.


 no i mean in the server config, cocaine bear has it set up to reboot at 5am. maybe it can be set to 2 times


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2012)

davewade91 said:


> we were jacking you guys' stuff from your camp, but hey that's part of the game. what I find fishy is the server restarting and me appearing at the shore and then the vehicles being "gone." not coming back to this server.



I hope you get raped by a pack of wolves.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm using the choppa as a taxi service. don't shoot. drop red or green smoke if you need a pickup and im in the area.



you are a great pilot but a moron if you do that.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't move people, spawn items, or anything.  And I have full control from HFB's website.  I can spin up the server, modify the main config file which has limited options, and start/stop the server.

I have scheduled a second reboot at 5:10am after the 5:00am reboot.  Not sure why this fixes it but I'll try anything.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are a great pilot but a moron if you do that.



this


I know I'd kill you and steal ur chopper for myself. So.. ill pop smoke come get me


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2012)

well crap. I was trying to land the chopper on an island peak near skalisty and it effin fell off the hill. Now I have to wait a week for that thing to respawn, then repair it assuming no one else gets to it first.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 4, 2012)

Think its hacked but its fun to drive lol.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well crap. I was trying to land the chopper on an island peak near skalisty and it effin fell off the hill. Now I have to wait a week for that thing to respawn, then repair it assuming no one else gets to it first.



Noooo!



davewade91 said:


> Oh right, I forgot: on the internet I have to be using perfect grammar. Other than me not capitalizing my sentences, wtf was the problem? Nvm, I will come back. Now that sounds silly.



What does Nvm mean?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2012)

"Nevermind"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Parked the dirtbike in a barn, came back to it (no one else in the barn) and see who's trying to jack my wheels...




I seen something on it, scoped up was curious if someone was taking it, seeing a zombie inside the bike made me laugh.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> the server got restarted due to hackers spawning in a heli and such. The server has to be restarted twice to work right.
> 
> I think davewade & co  found the base from looking at 1Kurgan1's pic showing we were on a hill with trees.



Nah like he said, he said, just a picture of hills. Having a base on the edge of the map isn't a good idea, with little cover people search out there for bases all the time. I've seen so many pictures of bases being found out there, it's better off being inside the map somewhere. Someone might stumble across it, but usually people don't base hunt inside the map at least. So pick the popular routes like cherno to NWA look at the lines connecting them all then find good spots where there is no line near it, so the risk of traffic is low. But yeah that base on the top of the map with not much cover wasn't a very good spot, but also the fact that it was near a corner of the map, thats usually where people are going to start searches, either NE side corner or SW side corner and just run the edge of the map.



davewade91 said:


> There are TONS of hills with trees so... we came to your forum because we were wondering why our hours of looting and such was f'ed over. I just have a friend who farms camps up north and saw it.



Yeah not sure why the server restarts is weird. But like said you should still have the vehicles you stole in whatever spots you put them, except the Ural since we found that.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont know if that bus is still in cherno and that white care should have respawned in vysnoye if anyone is looking for a new car.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Parked the dirtbike in a barn, came back to it (no one else in the barn) and see who's trying to jack my wheels...
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559823083356426522/C74A00A9F42125A2282ABE9F7C35B7BD69D7D200/
> I seen something on it, scoped up was curious if someone was taking it, seeing a zombie inside the bike made me laugh.
> 
> ...



and the red car. we found tha too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2012)

Erocker that was a crappy server restart at 2:45!! I was a bout  300M out in a boat when the server restarted I was same place but without a boat it took FOREVER to swim back.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker that was a crappy server restart at 2:45!! I was a bout  300M out in a boat when the server restarted I was same place but without a boat it took FOREVER to swim back.



I gave a warning. People couldn't connect due to BattleEye not updating and it needed a restart. These things happen.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know where the yellow car was saved/ parked?



NSFW


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2012)

This morning me and Allen were up and the NWA, only him, me, and ufgy on the server. I'm heading up to the norther barracks and all of a sudden I see zombies spawned outside of it. Take a look at players and sure enough someone is there and I'm sure they probably heard the 4 wheeler. I hid it and tried to take a look see with my AS50, but zombies aggro'd. So I moved farther down and Allen moved up on the west side of the airfield. He ended up seeing the guy and taking a shot, but the guy dipped into the woods out east and logged instantly. We were bored so Al added him to friends and the guy was instantly on another super low pop server. And before we could join him he left that and went to another, so we realized he was just farming the northern high yield barracks on every empty/low pop server he could find. And we thought that had to end, ufgy made it up there as well and we went to the 3rd server and posted up. As soon as we got in there this guy we were following killed another player (well that made this decision easy). We waited for 2 - 3 min and he popped out of the door. I fired once wide and as soon as it zipped past him he turned east and started booking it. I quickly lined it back up and put one right on his heart. Think I had it zero'd to 500 though so looks like it went through his head  He instantly logged after that.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you get a name on the server hopping scum?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2012)

tpu server is not showing up in my list? is something wrong?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Did you get a name on the server hopping scum?



I believe it was "lrch". He grabbed a M4A3 CCO out of the Northern Barracks on our server and used it to kill that guy on the other server. NO ONE ESCAPES FROM OUR SERVER WITH ILL-GOTTEN GAINS!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2012)

TPU server is in dayz commander now, I'm Bob and a buddy of mine is Dassari

And i desperatly need food.. im still in the south message if u can help


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> TPU server is in dayz commander now, I'm Bob and a buddy of mine is Dassari
> 
> And i desperatly need food.. im still in the south message if u can help



if i come help you are you gonna shoot me? If i even think you are im gonna blow ur head off.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

Based on what he said previously, I don't trust him. Why take the chance?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2012)

Temporarily lost my damn ride when the server unexpectedly went down, luckily it was where I last saved it.  Unfortunately that wasn't a good spot, since it was during another impromptu ATV saving server restart.  Thankfully, it was there - after an anxious 3.5 km run


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2012)

server restarted and i cant seem to find any loot in any buildings now.

But I found food after slaughtering another town, now im down to 5k blood and need a tranfusion and my buddies at work.. and seeing how u cant be dead and give me a transfusion no i wouldnt kill u


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2012)

you guys are making this game way too easy. im going lone wolf for awhile.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you guys are making this game way too easy. im going lone wolf for awhile.



^^

If someone does give me a transfusion thats all i want. If you start farming weapons and vehicles it takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just delivered the White car to base camp.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2012)

So ya, really need a transfusion and a hunting knife.. if any1 can provide those to the southeast near the Rog mountaintop itd be mucho appreciated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> So ya, really need a transfusion and a hunting knife.. if any1 can provide those to the southeast near the Rog mountaintop itd be mucho appreciated.



Come to TS


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be on later and i lost everything to another hacker lol but anyways I found 3 ghillie suits and need a ride from just left of electro later.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 5, 2012)

Yellow car is safe, get on teamspeak later and i can tell you where its at. Was the hacker on TPU server?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 5, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I will be on later and i lost everything to another hacker lol but anyways I found 3 ghillie suits and need a ride from just left of electro later.



Sorry to hear you lost that sweet L85


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 5, 2012)

Met a non-TPUer in TS, tonight, seemed like a nice feller, but I'm sure it felt like being on the outside looking in to him.  During any good apocalypse it takes quite a bit to earn other people's trust.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> ^^
> 
> If someone does give me a transfusion thats all i want. If you start farming weapons and vehicles it takes the fun out of the game.



Seems kinda funny that you say it takes the fun out of it right after you ask for others help. Hunting knifes are easy to find, hit a grocery store in a small town, hope for a knife, then hunt down a cow and get a ton of blood back the survivalist way.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 5, 2012)

Last night we found three more atvs, kurgan killed a guy and got back my dirt bike that i lost the previous day in the same exact area. Found multiple heli crashes with camo, ghillie, soldier clothing and got back my favorite gun that have disappeared on me multiple times. Lost 10 weapons at server restart to buggy tents plus other random things. Killed a guy in a ghillie suit with an AS50 AWS (hacked weapon) at the northwest airfield only for him to teleport back to me with same exact gear and scare the crap out of me and have me kill him a 2nd time five mins later. This happened when i was heading back to his body to loot after ufgy and i cleared the airfield making it safe to loot, when i was a few feet from his body something started crawling towards me, i put whoever it was down only to recognize the name. I inspect the body and look at his gear then walk 3 feet to the other body inspect his name and gear only to see its the same exact guy and gear. Logged immediately after that as i shouldn't have made it out alive.


Erocker,Ufgy,Associated Death and i on a stealthy night raid.










A stealthy night raid only to salute the meat......not sure what was going on.






Erocker and Ufgy having a stare down






Got my sexy M4A1 SD again with a ghillie


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't you people ever go to bed?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't wear those cool things cause I am a girl.......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Don't you people ever go to bed?



To fight zombies you must think like the zombie, no sleep.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2012)

well had a pretty epic night! erocker and i went trolling for noobs in our pickup truck and came across a bus. the people in it exited and promptly opened fire. we were able to out run them and hide and then went after them. erocker, myself and two of our group unloaded in the bus and mowed the two guys in it down. the thing is, they were hackers. not 30 seconds later im taking direct silenced sniper fire and die. erocker is getting lit up and escapes with his truck. suddenly about 10 other people on the server die and it seems the hacker is in full retard mode. ufgy and the other tpu'er die as well and we all head back to the west fuel station in cherno to get our stuff. the retards were waiting and gun down ufgy but not until he was able to take out one of the hackers, private packing peanut. i then gun down his partner in crime, alabama black snake. thinking we are safe i run in to loot their bodies and reclaim some of my stuff. problem is one of the hackers spawns in immediately and guns me down with a silenced weapons. we have their player IDs and they will be reported and banned from playing this game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> well had a pretty epic night! erocker and i went trolling for noobs in our pickup truck and came across a bus. the people in it exited and promptly opened fire. we were able to out run them and hide and then went after them. erocker, myself and two of our group unloaded in the bus and mowed the two guys in it down. the thing is, they were hackers. not 30 seconds later im taking direct silenced sniper fire and die. erocker is getting lit up and escapes with his truck. suddenly about 10 other people on the server die and it seems the hacker is in full retard mode. ufgy and the other tpu'er die as well and we all head back to the west fuel station in cherno to get our stuff. the retards were waiting and gun down ufgy but not until he was able to take out one of the hackers, private packing peanut. i then gun down his partner in crime, alabama black snake. thinking we are safe i run in to loot their bodies and reclaim some of my stuff. problem is one of the hackers spawns in immediately and guns me down with a silenced weapons. we have their player IDs and they will be reported and banned from playing this game.



Hopefully erocker banned them from our server!


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2012)

I have no way to ban players, only kick them. Hackers are everywhere though, nothing can stop them unless BattleEye figures out what to do.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 6, 2012)

They took my tractor so i took their lives.





On a side note the hacker never killed me.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i then gun down his partner in crime, alabama black snake. thinking we are safe i run in to loot their bodies and reclaim some of my stuff. problem is one of the hackers spawns in immediately and guns me down with a silenced weapons. we have their player IDs and they will be reported and banned from playing this game.



I've seen Mr. Black Snake around, the last few days, and he may have just been a bystander.  I thought he usually ran with a dude named zedkiller.  Who knows, maybe he went to the dark side, pun intended.  Too buku.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 6, 2012)

Went helping Moore to find his groups helicopter to no avail. Found out later they found it by Petrovka which is where it was landed, that night next to the ural. So after Ducky tried to land it and it crashed, next server restart it was saved back there. Moore went to the island to see if it spawned again and it wasn't there so may have to wait awhile before it comes back if the hacker saved it. 

Also for some reason riding passenger on vehicles makes it sideways on my screen on occasion.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2012)

I mean its cool how many vehicles u guys have.. but when I cant find a single one for myself, someone not in the tpu click of players on the server, its extremely fucking annoying.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I mean its cool how many vehicles u guys have.. but when I cant find a single one for myself, someone not in the tpu click of players on the server, its extremely fucking annoying.



all vehicles spawn in the same location. google a map for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I mean its cool how many vehicles u guys have.. but when I cant find a single one for myself, someone not in the tpu click of players on the server, its extremely fucking annoying.



I understand your frustration but if it wasn't us that takes the vehicles to a base camp, another set of people would. Its really up to who finds them first :/ 

Have you created a base camp? If you search the supermarkets you can find tents and then pick a spot on the map to set up shop. I have a setup that after I go farming, I go back and stash but with the latest tent glitches it seems kinda pointless until thats fixed.


Also you said this when I posted a map to all the vehicles. Why get mad cause we have them when you will not use a map to find them. Just like the famous qoute from the movie Friday "Man, ain't nothing wrong with using a map! The map is from the earth. God put this here for me and you. Take advantage of it man. Take advantage."




brandonwh64 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8684080/img/Anonymous/dayz-vehicles-spawns-(wiki).png





ShiBDiB said:


> bah put it in a spoiler.. im trying not to use the maps


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2012)

as a general rule, i won't help anyone unless i can talk with them on teamspeak. if i see a person close by i will shoot to kill.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I mean its cool how many vehicles u guys have.. but when I cant find a single one for myself, someone not in the tpu click of players on the server, its extremely fucking annoying.



I don't think we have all that many vehicles. Heck as of a few days ago the main TPU base was down to a Ural and a Bus, and Ural is such amazing storage you don't really want to take it out, the Bus is something I usually don't even want since it's too hard to hide. The other base had like 2 four wheelers and 1 dirt bike. So to be honest, theres a ton of vehicles out there, you just have to go looking for them, there are others on this server as well, someone has my sexy VS3, I really want to find it (and thats all the fun of the game, finding other peoples camps and raiding them).

Either way, it's not any better anywhere else. Unless you manage to find a fresh server, the vehicles will probably be even more hoarded than they are here, because thats what people do. Even a 2 man camp, they will take back every vehicle they can, despite there only being two of them. Simply because it means others on the server will have a harder time making it by. So you can try elsewhere, but your lucky will probably be even worse, with more hostiles.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 6, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I mean its cool how many vehicles u guys have.. but when I cant find a single one for myself, someone not in the tpu click of players on the server, its extremely fucking annoying.



You're making a few assumptions.  One, we destroy vehicles all the time.  I have killed/seen killed about 5 ATV's this week.  Hell, the one I was given last night was stolen from where I hid it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok something is up with the server cause EVERYTHING is GONE! No vehicles no tents NOTHING.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 6, 2012)

Restart it again.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok something is up with the server cause EVERYTHING is GONE! No vehicles no tents NOTHING.



I hope you're joking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I hope you're joking.



Nope not. My camps gone, Kurgans and allens camps gone. I just glitched off a rock and down to 800 blood FML!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll reboot it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I'll reboot it...



After reboot.... EVERYTHING is still gone  RIP stuff we have collected


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> After reboot.... EVERYTHING is still gone  RIP stuff we have collected



Well at least you have something to do now. Find more stuff!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

The servers acting weird, Things are disappearing as you get closer to them.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> After reboot.... EVERYTHING is still gone  RIP stuff we have collected



Unfortunately, you are correct.  Piss balls.  I was just thinking I had everything I needed, other than GPS.  A jeep, an M14 AIM, a PP-19 to clear choppers, and of course, MK 48s up the wazoo.

I'm trying to figure out how to blame this on you, or maybe some of bpgt's ATV server restarts

Plus, I'm working all day so if it is a fresh server restart I won't be around to hunt newly spawned rigs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Eh don't bother me too much, since we have a backup server (always nice to have one). Collecting vehicles was about the only thing left for me, and enjoying sniping (which I usually get to bored to camp more than 2 - 3 min doing if I see no action).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 6, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> They took my tractor so i took their lives.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/arma2oa 2012-08-04 22-27-41-67.jpg
> On a side note the hacker never killed me.



do you have some kind of mod for your grass and textures?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep Alex, here is main base camp  ALL GONE


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2012)

I just went in, restarted it and everything is back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep Alex, here is main base camp  ALL GONE
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/1.png



*EDIT*

WHATEVER erocker just did fixed all the stuffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its all back!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure if anyone here runs at 79xx in CF, but if anyone does, do they have any issues with the game? I've tried almost every drive from 11.12 RC11 to 12.7b and some my game plays, but I get the barbed wire effect in a lot of places. And others my entire video locks up, I can alt tab out and my sound is still going, but I have to restart. Disabling CF fixes it. And tested with numerous other games (just tested BF3 with max everything) and had no problems. I mean I have no issues running the DayZ with one card, just rather not have to remember to disable CF each time I play.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if anyone here runs at 79xx in CF, but if anyone does, do they have any issues with the game? I've tried almost every drive from 11.12 RC11 to 12.7b and some my game plays, but I get the barbed wire effect in a lot of places. And others my entire video locks up, I can alt tab out and my sound is still going, but I have to restart. Disabling CF fixes it. And tested with numerous other games (just tested BF3 with max everything) and had no problems. I mean I have no issues running the DayZ with one card, just rather not have to remember to disable CF each time I play.



Its the game not your cards. The newest patch about to release should fix it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its the game not your cards. The newest patch about to release should fix it.



Oh yeah I know that, just on my days of work I have little time to play much beyond one game. So I just left the 7970 going solo and it was fine. But today is the start of my weekend and I had to rule out if my $500 card is dead or not, and she works great. Lets hope it fixes it though, so I don't have to disable CF and reset OC's each time.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a multi GPU support option in Dayz Commander.  I'm not sure what the heck it does, or even what it would be capable of doing from that program, but I have it ticked.  I doubt it would help, but you could try if you haven't already.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll give that a shot, see if it has any effect.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 6, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you have some kind of mod for your grass and textures?



nope just sideways on a hill what do you mean?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 6, 2012)

Someone PM me the coords for the new base..I got a metric f-ton of stuff I need to drop off somewhere.  Found two downed Heli's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Someone PM me the coords for the new base..I got a metric f-ton of stuff I need to drop off somewhere.  Found two downed Heli's.



Its at the same location.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its at the same location.




Dude, I wouldn't ask for the cords if I knew what they were or where it was.  WTB personal map notes that persist between log ins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Dude, I wouldn't ask for the cords if I knew what they were or where it was.  WTB personal map notes that persist between log ins.



I think on the server settings you can change map markers (the black X's) to not be shared. If you do that they should save between logins, and actually be usable. Right now they are shared, so setting them on bases or good locations is just asking for trouble as you basically let everyone know where things are. And even if people don't check them out, lots will delete them.


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 7, 2012)

*My friend and I*

Hello, my buddy Mike (or "mikeh" one of the "hackers") just told me that you guys were talking about what happened last night...I have no idea where you guys got the idea that we were hacking...you killed 3 out of 4 of us on the first assault...sooo the 4th guy (Mike) was the one that killed one of you...we weren't teleport hacking, we were spawning close to there and just running back...we weren't gear hacking...we just picked up the gear from our dead bodies...I guess I can kinda understand how you might think we were hacking...and I suppose I can't really prove that we weren't...I just felt like I should say something...



Edit: That might've been two nights ago...I don't remember...


----------



## Alabama Black Snake (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, so I was told that I was being reported as a hacker from my friend Peanut. I was on 1623 about 2 days ago with Liberal Arts, mikeh, and peanut. We had a bus and I was just tagging along with them. We saw the white truck in Cherno and tried to gun it down since we wanted a truck. Well we lost it and went to find it again and went to Bolota. After some driving we figured that the truck never left Cherno so we turned around. On our way back we spotted the truck on the side of the road so we went to charge! Mikeh ejected prior and went into a pine tree to get cover, we all waited and the second we ejected were gunned down instantly, haha. After that I spawned in Elektro so I hauled butt around the outskirts of cherno and elecktro to get back to the guns so I could help mikeh. Well, I got there, peanut was slain again, and then I killed his attacker who had a FAL somehow, and then I was shot down quite fast. It was just a constant fight back and forth and I am sorry if we came off as hackers.  Just 4 players who teamed up with a bus. Sorry for the wrong image! Just defending our gear is all. Hope to see you guys around.  

Alabama


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello! 

There was a guy named CS or SC that I killed where the white truck crashed north of Cherno. He and another guy were hacking/teleporting to us all. Also going by the hacked loot the guy had on him.


----------



## Evolved (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone PM me the COORDS of TPU base please?!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is anyone else missing vehicles?


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> There was a guy named CS or SC that I killed where the white truck crashed north of Cherno. He and another guy were hacking/teleporting to us all. Also going by the hacked loot the guy had on him.



Yeah that guy was not with us...I assume that he wanted the bus or truck...


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey pa king you tried to take my tractor so i blew it up.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 7, 2012)

Some intresting news for you guys:
http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/post/28904791570/the-end-of-the-beginning



> That’s right, this is actually happening - DayZ will be developed as a standalone game, with me as project lead, by Bohemia Interactive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah thats been known for a while. But he says it will be out this year. Which just seems highly unlikely, especially if he is going the Minecraft route.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 7, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> Some intresting news for you guys:
> http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/post/28904791570/the-end-of-the-beginning



Yep Mail man posted this as news a while back

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169466


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, the difference between that news post and mine is that now it´s confirmed that the mod leader will work with Bohemia Interactive directly and have a team under him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 7, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> Well, the difference between that news post and mine is that now it´s confirmed that the mod leader will work with Bohemia Interactive directly and have a team under him.



Interesting, Do you have a source for this information?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 7, 2012)

Current TPU Squad List for DayZ


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Interesting, Do you have a source for this information?



http://dayzgame.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2012)

Pvt.PackingPeanut said:


> Hello, my buddy Mike (or "mikeh" one of the "hackers") just told me that you guys were talking about what happened last night...I have no idea where you guys got the idea that we were hacking...you killed 3 out of 4 of us on the first assault...sooo the 4th guy (Mike) was the one that killed one of you...we weren't teleport hacking, we were spawning close to there and just running back...we weren't gear hacking...we just picked up the gear from our dead bodies...I guess I can kinda understand how you might think we were hacking...and I suppose I can't really prove that we weren't...I just felt like I should say something...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That might've been two nights ago...I don't remember...





Alabama Black Snake said:


> Hey guys, so I was told that I was being reported as a hacker from my friend Peanut. I was on 1623 about 2 days ago with Liberal Arts, mikeh, and peanut. We had a bus and I was just tagging along with them. We saw the white truck in Cherno and tried to gun it down since we wanted a truck. Well we lost it and went to find it again and went to Bolota. After some driving we figured that the truck never left Cherno so we turned around. On our way back we spotted the truck on the side of the road so we went to charge! Mikeh ejected prior and went into a pine tree to get cover, we all waited and the second we ejected were gunned down instantly, haha. After that I spawned in Elektro so I hauled butt around the outskirts of cherno and elecktro to get back to the guns so I could help mikeh. Well, I got there, peanut was slain again, and then I killed his attacker who had a FAL somehow, and then I was shot down quite fast. It was just a constant fight back and forth and I am sorry if we came off as hackers.  Just 4 players who teamed up with a bus. Sorry for the wrong image! Just defending our gear is all. Hope to see you guys around.
> 
> Alabama



I believe both times I was the one killed with a silenced automatic rifle in the woods. We unloaded into the bus killing 3 people instantly. That is all I ever saw on the bus the entire time. I didn't know there was a fourth. After I was killed I took 10 minutes to sprint back to my body where I killed ABS after he killed Ufgy. The thing is I was killed by the same silenced automatic rifle.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2012)

Did you run ballistic tests, Kojak?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Did you run ballistic tests, Kojak?



Who loves ya baby?!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

mt alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120807/kojak.jpg



How dare you sir. HOW DARE YOU. Telly Savalas is a bonafide American hero.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Did you run ballistic tests, Kojak?



Bring out the old school pre-meme detective shows, I was really expecting to see a YEAHHHHHH! here. Got to give kudo's to this one.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys. bpgt64 contacted me and asked if I would give him control of the club. I have no issues with that but I don't know how to do it other than a Mod stepping in and making it happen.

So yeah give him control. 

What time zone are you all playing in? I haven't touched this mod in a long time due to some technical issues I was having but I'm ready to get back in sometime soon.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Hey guys. bpgt64 contacted me and asked if I would give him control of the club. I have no issues with that but I don't know how to do it other than a Mod stepping in and making it happen.
> 
> So yeah give him control.
> 
> What time zone are you all playing in? I haven't touched this mod in a long time due to some technical issues I was having but I'm ready to get back in sometime soon.



just report the first post and ask to hand control over to him


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> I believe both times I was the one killed with a silenced automatic rifle in the woods. We unloaded into the bus killing 3 people instantly. That is all I ever saw on the bus the entire time. I didn't know there was a fourth. After I was killed I took 10 minutes to sprint back to my body where I killed ABS after he killed Ufgy. The thing is I was killed by the same silenced automatic rifle.




Yes, you were killed by Mike, the only guy that survived the bus attack, he was camping up in the woods and was shooting anyone that wasn't his friends. He also was the ONLY guy that wasn't killed in that skirmish... (He had a M4A1 CCO SD in case you were wondering)


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 7, 2012)

Front page thread updated with server information and more.  Please let me know if you want anything added.   If you are interested in contributing to the server hosting costs please PM me.  I will likely foot the cost for another month, if interest goes beyond that we'll work something out.  It total it's costing about 35 dollars a month to keep it going.


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2012)

Pvt.PackingPeanut said:


> Yes, you were killed by Mike, the only guy that survived the bus attack, he was camping up in the woods and was shooting anyone that wasn't his friends. He also was the ONLY guy that wasn't killed in that skirmish... (He had a M4A1 CCO SD in case you were wondering)



Mike seems to of been the only real smart one there that day.



bpgt64 said:


> Front page thread updated with server information and more.  Please let me know if you want anything added.   If you are interested in contributing to the server hosting costs please PM me.  I will likely foot the cost for another month, if interest goes beyond that we'll work something out.  It total it's costing about 35 dollars a month to keep it going.



I'm wondering if there is any way to set a ping limit on the server. I've seen this on other servers before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm wondering if there is any way to set a ping limit on the server. I've seen this on other servers before.



I have to agree with rockster here cause when higher ping players get on it makes others desync quite badly.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 8, 2012)

Just to let you know you can do anything you want on a dayz server as reporting bad servers gets nothing done. I have 2 threads going about a bad server and over 6k views and about 120 post of people wanting us175 shut down so do what you want no1 will stop you any time soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Just to let you know you can do anything you want on a dayz server as reporting bad servers gets nothing done. I have 2 threads going about a bad server and over 6k views and about 120 post of people wanting us175 shut down so do what you want no1 will stop you any time soon.



Its cause they are getting that cheddar to keep it going.


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> Mike seems to of been the only real smart one there that day.




Haha yeah he's way more tactical than the rest of us...we were just too excited about the truck...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2012)

Pvt.PackingPeanut said:


> Yes, you were killed by Mike, the only guy that survived the bus attack, he was camping up in the woods and was shooting anyone that wasn't his friends. He also was the ONLY guy that wasn't killed in that skirmish... (He had a M4A1 CCO SD in case you were wondering)



that's crazy! well glad it was a legit firefight because it was a blast.


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> that's crazy! well glad it was a legit firefight because it was a blast.




Haha yes, indeed  but the sad part about it is that we lost most of our stuff...we don't have a base camp like you guys haha...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pvt.PackingPeanut said:


> Haha yes, indeed  but the sad part about it is that we lost most of our stuff...we don't have a base camp like you guys haha...



You have to make one!


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Server seems to be down.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> Server seems to be down.



WTF! I was just about to join in this morning.... BPGT can you check to see if it can be restarted or something?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

restarting it now...sorry, been sleeping.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Im afraid to login. I had my truck at the NW airfield when it crashed.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aparently if you use an experimental version of Wine you can run the server in Ubuntu.  I am going to give that setup some effort tonight.  Still dying for dedicated linux based host.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Why does the server keep restarting? It has done this about 4 times in the past 2 hours


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 8, 2012)

The tractor is gone i think unless some one has it.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not me


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

I keep getting kicked by BattleEye.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 8, 2012)

yo add me to the squad list!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

I installed an update for battleye


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The tractor is gone i think unless some one has it.



I have the tractor. its safe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have the tractor. its safe



I bet thats not the first time you said that sentence.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I installed an update for battleye



I can no longer sign in as admin. When I go to server control it just kicks me.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't changed the server pass, odd.  You need to update Battleye!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got bounced too from server admin...weird.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine's updated... It's kind of a good thing though as people can't maliciously log in to server control, but lame for us.

*Now the server is filled with a hacker clan and I have no way to kick them. :/

I'm going to try hosting another server to see how it works out. We can pick the better of the two to use.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> Mine's updated... It's kind of a good thing though as people can't maliciously log in to server control, but lame for us.
> 
> *Now the server is filled with a hacker clan and I have no way to kick them. :/
> 
> I'm going to try hosting another server to see how it works out. We can pick the better of the two to use.



we have two servers for tpu now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> we have two servers for tpu now?



The server provider we have now is not doing that well. it reset about 4-7 times today alone hell atleast 3 times within an hour. I was lucky to reconnect and get the tractor back.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> we have two servers for tpu now?



Nope, not yet. I got this server through a good friend's, friend that works (or something) at Elpis host. I got a nice discount. This is just to try out to see if the server itself is any better. Plus, I'm getting a "premium" server.. Not sure what that really means, but it seems as if I do have a good amount of things to play with as the administrator. Basically just waiting for the server host to get confirmation from the DayZ people to get the ID. If it doesn't work out well, I can cancel the order and get my money back for the remaining pay schedule.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope, not yet. I got this server through a good friend's, friend that works (or something) at Elpis host. I got a nice discount. This is just to try out to see if the server itself is any better. Plus, I'm getting a "*premium*" server.. Not sure what that really means, but it seems as if I do have a good amount of things to play with as the administrator. Basically just waiting for the server host to get confirmation from the DayZ people to get the ID. If it doesn't work out well, I can cancel the order and get my money back for the remaining pay schedule.



Is it premium premium?


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 8, 2012)

My mobo is taking a dive so i dont know when i will be back online.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My mobo is taking a dive so i dont know when i will be back online.



More info needed! Whats wrong with the mobo man?!


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 8, 2012)

Wont boot / reinstalled windows and it keeps going back to bios. Time to find a cheep replacement.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Wont boot / reinstalled windows and it keeps going back to bios. Time to find a cheep replacement.



why not just RMA that shit?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Wont boot / reinstalled windows and it keeps going back to bios. Time to find a cheep replacement.



Did you delete all partitions when you did in an install?


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 8, 2012)

Because i bought it used and its missing pins. So now i need a good x58 mobit was a new hard drive + i had another drive with windows on it for the same mobo and its just not working.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

*DayZ - US 2145 Dallas (v1.7.2.4/Beta 95417) [Recruit|3DP:ON|CH:ON][GMT-6] dayzmod.com - hosted by Erocker*

It's set as a Recruit server. I figure there will be a lot of people joining to keep things exciting.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 8, 2012)

if the servers fall through try http://www.vilayer.com/ , HostAltitude.com or http://www.defconservers.com/. http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/game-servers/dayz/ , Limestone Networks  for Dedicated Hosting.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> if the servers fall through try http://www.vilayer.com/ , HostAltitude.com or http://www.defconservers.com/. http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/game-servers/dayz/ , Limestone Networks  for Dedicated Hosting.



Yeah, I've seen all of those. The price I got mine was too good to pass up.. At least just to try it out. Everything seems great so far.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Why not make and host a Hardcore server. no nameplates no Crosshairs No map waypoint personal map messages not global. id love to utilize TPU armbands and communication. get some real good shit going again.


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm working on getting rid of the white round indicators on zombies/other players/etc. For the rest I'm keeping it as it is to keep the server full.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Why not make and host a Hardcore server. no nameplates no Crosshairs No map waypoint personal map messages not global. id love to utilize TPU armbands and communication. get some real good shit going again.



I know it makes it more realistic with those settings off but I would probably rage quit cause its already hard as it is to figure out what the hell is going on most of the time HAHAHAHA


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2012)

i hope cocaine bear didnt lock in for multiple months.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i hope cocaine bear didnt lock in for multiple months.



He only paid for the first month just as erocker did I think


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

When are damn vehicles going to spawn on that server?


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2012)

It takes about 24 hours.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well Me and Ufgy just came across a hacker... We were checking out Electro to see if we could counter snipe. Right off the bat Ufgy spots zombies on a hill, I spot a sniper, I zero in my scope, pull the trigger and my guy puts down the gun and pulls out my damn 1911... I'm like shit, I got my AS50 back out and up just in time to realize the guy is looking right at me, I side step and fire a shot just to scare him and Ufgy drops him. I moved down to loot his coprse and sure enough he had a AS50 TWS as well, so I buried that body, not wanting others to really get a hold of that gun. Then I started getting shot at, first shot was inches from me, I took off sprinting an zagging. Guy must have been firing NATO's, he dropped 5 then I got behind a hill. I moved and tried looking west, didn't see anything, then I started getting shot at again, must have been down in town. I dodged all 5 bullets again and moved. Looked into town and seen someone wearing normal camo on a building. Right before I shot me and Ufgy both heard a shot close to us. I fired once and hit a branch, fired again and dropped the guy, not sure if this was theo ne firing at me, but he was in a good spot to be the guy. We looked for the person who shot before me and didn't find them.

Then I start moving back towards town and Ufgy calls calls out there is a Sniper right where we had just killed another one. He takes 2 shots, said they were direct hits (target was only 410m out and he had it zero'd into 400m), should be extremely easy shots. I didn't have sight of the target, so I rotated around then seen zombies running up the hill towards something. Ufgy confirmed they were running at the target, I still didn't have a line of sight, I could see the zombies feet under the bushes and where they stopped to hit this guy. I fired 3 NATO rounds through the bushes, unknown if they hit, but this guy wasn't moving, so odds are at least one did. Ufgy fired a few more times and called hits, then said he was a hacker and logged telling me to log. The guy moved into my sight, he was back pedaling with a pistol out shooting zombies while crouched. He killed the last zombie and started to loot it, in the absolute wide open with no cover. He was 450m away from me, I zero'd into 500 and was aiming at his waist line (since the bullets would go high). I pumped 4 directly into him, he didn't even stop looting, just sat their non-chalanty looting with no cover at all on any side. Ufgy is yelling at me to log, as dying to a hacker would suck. But I took those last 4 super easy shots, then he turned to look at me with his pistol out and I finally did leave. All in all, this guy at least ate 3 NATO rounds from my friend and 4 from me, and thats at least, at most possibly 10. 



erocker said:


> It takes about 24 hours.



That is unacceptable, that time slot doesn't coordinate well with my lunar cycle.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 9, 2012)

It doesn't help we have to reboot the server so frequently...


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 9, 2012)

Are cars working on your server yet?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea, there here


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 9, 2012)

Im talking about erockers server i want to have a car on both servers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2012)

erockers server runs smooth as butter and is always populated plus battle-eye works like a charm. im sticking to that one.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 9, 2012)

But are the cars up yet i checked 3 spawns and nothing yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> But are the cars up yet i checked 3 spawns and nothing yet.



patience. there is more to the game than just driving around hording vehicles and duping weapons.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 9, 2012)

I just want 1 car I dont try to find all the cars i just want 1-2 on a server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> patience. there is more to the game than just driving around hording vehicles and duping weapons.



Don't you lie to me!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

thats all DayZ is about. Hording stuff. Once you get a decent weapon. You don't have to worry to much about the zombies. More just try and survive from the other players and horde as much high value stuff you can.

I really hope I still have my M4A3. I haven't played for a few weeks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Honestly, pretty much true. Having a AS50 and a M4A1 CCO SD + Coyote Backpack, and a Ghille. There isn't much else. I was getting a bit bored on the current TPU server as I'm not much for sitting outside Chero, Electro, or NWA, I can't stand camping for very long. So am looking forward to going out looking for vehicles again. I enjoy just traveling across the map by vehicle and the thrill of stopping for gas, thinking someone could be near and have heard me.


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm running pretty much the same setup only I have a DMR instead of the AS50. I've just been circling the map, waiting for vehicles to spawn. I figure that tonight, we should all go to vehicle spawn places at once and I'll give the server a couple restarts to see if anything happens.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am putting in for a cancellation of my server at the end of the month or sooner if they'll let me.  I'll issue refunds to those who donated or put it to a new server if someone can find better hosting.  I think alot of the problems are due to the fact that the server is hosted on window's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I am putting in for a cancellation of my server at the end of the month or sooner if they'll let me.  I'll issue refunds to those who donated or put it to a new server if someone can find better hosting.  I think alot of the problems are due to the fact that the server is hosted on window's.



SHit. I guess I need to start moving stuff over!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 9, 2012)

It'll take 24 hours to go into effect...atleast.  I am trying to get them to let me keep it till the 29th of August.  I am hesitant about renting after that, because frankly Guild Wars 2 is coming out at the end of the month, I am taking time off for that.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys mind if I ask you all something: To play Day-Z, if I already have ARMA II Operation Arrowhead, is it ok to run with the ARMA II demo instead of the full game?  OP says yes and Steam says you need the full game (which is why I'm asking)


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2012)

It will work but the textures will look horrible from what I understand. Here's some instructions: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...-guide-steam-retail-mixed-beta-common-errors/


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> It will work but the textures will look horrible from what I understand. Here's some instructions: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...-guide-steam-retail-mixed-beta-common-errors/



Thanks, that's good enough info for me


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I am putting in for a cancellation of my server at the end of the month or sooner if they'll let me.  I'll issue refunds to those who donated or put it to a new server if someone can find better hosting.  I think alot of the problems are due to the fact that the server is hosted on window's.



Well, I'd like to extend a personal "Thank You" for stepping up and providing us with a TPU server when we really needed a server to play on.  I know I've put in my share of hours on it.

As far as the problems are concerned, I find it odd that it started out so smooth, and then degraded.  It makes me wonder if the new one won't end up in the same shape in a few weeks.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I'd like to extend a personal "Thank You" for stepping up and providing us with a TPU server when we really needed a server to play on.  I know I've put in my share of hours on it.
> 
> As far as the problems are concerned, I find it odd that it started out so smooth, and then degraded.  It makes me wonder if the new one won't end up in the same shape in a few weeks.



Cough Windows...

Seriously I have been looking for hosts for ever that would do this via Linux.  What I have basically concluded is you need a whole host of tweaks done at the OS level, combine with dual/quad core based system.  Basically you need to rent a full server and set it up yourself...which is expensive(~70 bucks a month).


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Cough Windows...
> 
> Seriously I have been looking for hosts for ever that would do this via Linux.  What I have basically concluded is you need a whole host of tweaks done at the OS level, combine with dual/quad core based system.  Basically you need to rent a full server and set it up yourself...which is expensive(~70 bucks a month).



or just find a TPU member with a spare system and fiber internet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok my camp is setup on erockers server! I have 3x M4A1 Silenced CCO! with tons of food/soda along with 3x GPSes and other stuff we need.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok my camp is setup on erockers server! I have 3x M4A1 Silenced CCO! with tons of food/soda along with 3x GPSes and other stuff we need.



mine is setup too. pm me for details.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I am putting in for a cancellation of my server at the end of the month or sooner if they'll let me.  I'll issue refunds to those who donated or put it to a new server if someone can find better hosting.  I think alot of the problems are due to the fact that the server is hosted on window's.



the problems are because it is an ALPHA level game.



Mussels said:


> or just find a TPU member with a spare system and fiber internet?



can't because the DayZ team won't allow the game to be run on a server that isn't hosted by an official business.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 10, 2012)

Whats the ts info again fresh install.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Whats the ts info again fresh install.



its on the OP of the BF3 clubhouse


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)

1.7.2.5 hotfix is out for the weekend. Server will be updated today sometime.


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh shit, there's a tpu server now? Sweet! 
Nice work fellas.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> 1.7.2.5 hotfix is out for the weekend. Server will be updated today sometime.



I am trying to update now but say filename mismatched?

*Edit*

Ok Found the full install! It was quick but need the server updated.

http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest.torrent


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2012)

any vehicles yet?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure if this is a server issue or not. But zombie run animations now are just like a player. I got freaked out though a player was running at me, shot him and got no murder. A few min later Ufgy said the samething. They don't run hyper fast and stop and jiggle all jerky like, they run smooth with strides.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if this is a server issue or not. But zombie run animations now are just like a player. I got freaked out though a player was running at me, shot him and got no murder. A few min later Ufgy said the samething. They don't run hyper fast and stop and jiggle all jerky like, they run smooth with strides.



thank the good lord!


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if this is a server issue or not. But zombie run animations now are just like a player. I got freaked out though a player was running at me, shot him and got no murder. A few min later Ufgy said the samething. They don't run hyper fast and stop and jiggle all jerky like, they run smooth with strides.



This started happening with the latest ArmA 2 beta patch.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

It's kinda nice, they still zig zag a bit, but they scare the crap at me with the running animation of a player.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2012)

where is that beta patch located again?


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)

Use DayZ Commander.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Use DayZ Commander.



dayz commander auto updates arma 2 beta? oh and has your gunshot wound healed yet?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 10, 2012)

Seen a lot of players on this game. Did you guys/gals all know they are making this a stand alone release?

http://www.examiner.com/article/dayz-officially-a-standalone-game

Must be an awesome mod to gain that rank. I mean not often a mod is actaully made into a stand alone game. The modders/creators must be so happy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

So the server just restarted and I moved up to Solichiny to look for vehicles. As I got there I seen zombies there, I kept scanning the town and couldn't find any people.  I tried peeking around, but no luck. A few min later I see 2 people leave town, but they were far far out on the other side of town. So I started following them up the coast, they made it to the next small town to the north. But I was so far behind, when I got there I just seen some dead zombies in a barn, so I kept moving. I got near Niznoye and seen zombies there. As I came through the woods I hear shots going off like crazy. I peeked into town with the AS50 and there was a player crouching doing nothing as far as I could tell and I could still hear shots going off, so I knew there had to be two of them. I fired off 2 rounds (I always do just to be safe) and seen "mainrig" died. I couldn't spot the other target so I moved out of town knowing that nameplates are on and if they know where I'm coming from they can sweep their mouse in that direction to find me. I was going to head to the west side of town and continue my search for the other guy. 

Right then I get a message from Ufgy on Steam saying that I just killed catnipkiller. I was confused since he had a different name. So I jumped in TS, sure enough he just formatted his comp and went with a new name. Granted since I knew there was two of them I wasn't even looking at nameplates, heart racing and all so I just put him down, lol. Felt bad after that, but he spawned in Solichniy, which was nice, so I stuck around till he got back, gave Brandon my extra Stanag SD clip, then logged for the day. Very interesting way to end the day playing, lol.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to be installig 1.7.2.5 on the server very soon. Update your clients manually by downloading the .zip here: http://img.paronity.com/If9q

Then place it in your @DayZ ->Addons folder. If you are using DayZ commander, you need to also replace the files in the Addons folder in the .rsync folder.

**Be sure to backup your original Addons folders for 1.7.2.4 in case there are issues.


-Meh, can't update the server as the control panel is down at the moment. It might take a while.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm going to be installig 1.7.2.5 on the server very soon. Update your clients manually by downloading the .zip here: http://img.paronity.com/If9q
> 
> Then place it in your @DayZ ->Addons folder. If you are using DayZ commander, you need to also replace the files in the Addons folder in the .rsync folder.
> 
> ...



already updated and ready to go.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2012)

You might want to revert. I cannot access the CP to update the server at this time.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 11, 2012)

Seems like all this new patch crap screwed things up royally.  Too bad it had to drop on a Friday - why it couldn't have jacked up a weeknight instead is beyond me.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2012)

The server host is having issues. Most likely caused by the new patch. I'm told they are working on it and it should be back up tonight.

*Everything is working. Use the latest DayZ patch and Arma II beta patch.


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Aug 11, 2012)

Me and my buddy just played this for the first time tonight, we spent like an hour looking for eachother in the dark running from zombies before he had to leave. 

Seems interesting, lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> Me and my buddy just played this for the first time tonight, we spent like an hour looking for eachother in the dark running from zombies before he had to leave.
> 
> Seems interesting, lol.



jimmy, Its good to start out in a light server and also to mention that this game has a STEEP learning curve so expect to die ALOT. The link below will be your best friend when it comes to this game, It will show you were all the good looting spots are and vehicle spawns. Once you find a map in game you will have no issues navigating the 225KM^2 world.

http://dayzdb.com/map

*EDIT*

Was putting things in my tent this morning when the server restarted mid move, came back and I had lost my M4A3 CCO and all stanag rounds........... WTF


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 11, 2012)

Weo! After two full downloads of both arma 2 and OA I finally got dayZ working, turns out the .exe and dll files weren't being put in the correct file,  it angers me to know that copying and pasting could've saved me 8 hours and 40 something gigs of bandwith


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Weo! After two full downloads of both arma 2 and OA I finally got dayZ working, turns out the .exe and dll files weren't being put in the correct file,  it angers me to know that copying and pasting could've saved me 8 hours and 40 something gigs of bandwith



I would make a full backup of your vanilla Arma II files so you can put back without redownloading


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would make a full backup of your vanilla Arma II files so you can put back without redownloading



Don't have the hard drive space for that lol I'm running off a 250 gig hard drive atm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Don't have the hard drive space for that lol I'm running off a 250 gig hard drive atm.



that sux


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin I might have another 250GB Sata you could have. I'll have to check.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Weo! After two full downloads of both arma 2 and OA I finally got dayZ working, turns out the .exe and dll files weren't being put in the correct file,  it angers me to know that copying and pasting could've saved me 8 hours and 40 something gigs of bandwith



what kinda errors did you got?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 12, 2012)

are there vehicles yet? on 2145


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have to ask... No.


----------



## D007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Don't have the hard drive space for that lol I'm running off a 250 gig hard drive atm.



Steam backups for Arma aren't big I thought. It's like under 1 gig isn't it? If you do a CD backup.. No need to do the 4 gb DVD backup version, as far as I know.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 12, 2012)

i logged in and spawned way down east of Electro when i last logged out way above NE Airfield. WTF? with all my gear to boot.

** May have a hacker on Erocker's server. Had that dialogue box pop up about not being able to load some CFG file or script that you have to press ok to continue. ususally only happens when someone is trying to run a script or something.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 12, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what kinda errors did you got?


I would be insta kicked from servers before I even joined and it said something along the lines of "Bad version, we no like you"



Radical_Edward said:


> Kevin I might have another 250GB Sata you could have. I'll have to check.


 Really man? You're awesome!



D007 said:


> Steam backups for Arma aren't big I thought. It's like under 1 gig isn't it? If you do a CD backup.. No need to do the 4 gb DVD backup version, as far as I know.


Really? I thought they were around half the size of the game. Also, I don't have a DVD drive, or DVDs lol



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i logged in and spawned way down east of Electro when i last logged out way above NE Airfield. WTF? with all my gear to boot.
> 
> ** May have a hacker on Erocker's server. Had that dialogue box pop up about not being able to load some CFG file or script that you have to press ok to continue. ususally only happens when someone is trying to run a script or something.



Same thing happened to me! I vaulted over a rock, saw my legs going all glitchey so I decieded to log and come back in. Did it, lost all my loot (didnt even have a flashlight) and got sent to debug plains. Relogged again and got put into a normal spawn.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 12, 2012)

Heeey! My Dayz wants to run now again, after the latest patches! Wonderful!


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2012)

You may want to be a hero right now... http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/70123-hero-skin-taking-less-damage/

...still no vehicles.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> You may want to be a hero right now... http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/70123-hero-skin-taking-less-damage/
> 
> ...still no vehicles.



offtopic- erocker, I thought you had the Shimian like me?  your system specs still show catleap


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> You may want to be a hero right now... http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/70123-hero-skin-taking-less-damage/
> 
> ...still no vehicles.



my new idea is to be a MEDEVAC pilot. Maybe transport a medic and 1 or 2 security guards to people who need medical assistance. Of course until side chat comes back it would be TPU only really.

and Phusius, what I dont get about those monitors is that the 5830 is compatible but the 5850, 5870 are not. wtf? I see that Nvidia is supported all the way back to a 9500GT. so obviously if you are going to get one fo the panels you need to run with Nvidia.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2012)

Phusius said:


> offtopic- erocker, I thought you had the Shimian like me?  your system specs still show catleap



Didn't update it. Still have the Catleap as well.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> my new idea is to be a MEDEVAC pilot. Maybe transport a medic and 1 or 2 security guards to people who need medical assistance. Of course until side chat comes back it would be TPU only really.
> 
> and Phusius, what I dont get about those monitors is that the 5830 is compatible but the 5850, 5870 are not. wtf? I see that Nvidia is supported all the way back to a 9500GT. so obviously if you are going to get one fo the panels you need to run with Nvidia.



Bad idea. If you want to be a medic, ATV, motorcycle or bicycle. You'll just get shot down with the chopper.

As far as what you mention, that compatibility chart is wrong. The monitor needs a dual link DVI-D connection. Aftermarket cards could have whatever as far as outputs plus, it's well documented that those with cards not on the list work fine. This isn't the place for that discussion though, Keep on topic.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2012)

i just came across a complete weenie of a player. i was tracking skull basher or skull smasher or something that like on erocker's server for the better part of 15 minutes. he must have know i was there because every time i would lose his trail he would fire his weapon to put me back in the scent. anyway, he climbs up to the top of one of the apartments in cherno and i sneakily climb up the back of the hospital. i can see the top of his head sticking out over the ridge of the roof. i fire my weapon but for some reason it doesnt fire and it just sits there. i finally fire a round at him but not before he fires 3 at me and knocks me out. i am bleeding out slowing as a lie unconscience. he fires more rounds in my direction but the pipes on the hospital roof protect me! i finally come around and i see he disappeared from the roof. i was watching him the whole time i was knocked out thanks to the angle at which i was on the ground. so i get up and bandage myself up. he suddenly reappears. like poof! he is back. i fire a bunch of rounds at him and he disappears. i am guessing the little chicken disconnected because he was scared.  anyway, if you see him around don't be afraid. he will disconnect at the first site of danger.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just came across a complete weenie of a player. i was tracking skull basher or skull smasher or something that like on erocker's server for the better part of 15 minutes. he must have know i was there because every time i would lose his trail he would fire his weapon to put me back in the scent. anyway, he climbs up to the top of one of the apartments in cherno and i sneakily climb up the back of the hospital. i can see the top of his head sticking out over the ridge of the roof. i fire my weapon but for some reason it doesnt fire and it just sits there. i finally fire a round at him but not before he fires 3 at me and knocks me out. i am bleeding out slowing as a lie unconscience. he fires more rounds in my direction but the pipes on the hospital roof protect me! i finally come around and i see he disappeared from the roof. i was watching him the whole time i was knocked out thanks to the angle at which i was on the ground. so i get up and bandage myself up. he suddenly reappears. like poof! he is back. i fire a bunch of rounds at him and he disappears. i am guessing the little chicken disconnected because he was scared.  anyway, if you see him around don't be afraid. he will disconnect at the first site of danger.



that is why he wont see my bullet coming till it is too late ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just came across a complete weenie of a player. i was tracking skull basher or skull smasher or something that like on erocker's server for the better part of 15 minutes. he must have know i was there because every time i would lose his trail he would fire his weapon to put me back in the scent. anyway, he climbs up to the top of one of the apartments in cherno and i sneakily climb up the back of the hospital. i can see the top of his head sticking out over the ridge of the roof. i fire my weapon but for some reason it doesnt fire and it just sits there. i finally fire a round at him but not before he fires 3 at me and knocks me out. i am bleeding out slowing as a lie unconscience. he fires more rounds in my direction but the pipes on the hospital roof protect me! i finally come around and i see he disappeared from the roof. i was watching him the whole time i was knocked out thanks to the angle at which i was on the ground. so i get up and bandage myself up. he suddenly reappears. like poof! he is back. i fire a bunch of rounds at him and he disappears. i am guessing the little chicken disconnected because he was scared.  anyway, if you see him around don't be afraid. he will disconnect at the first site of danger.



where were you located exactly before he Alt F4ed cause if he decides to come back in he will be getting a ASS full of Stanag SD!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> where were you located exactly before he Alt F4ed cause if he decides to come back in he will be getting a ASS full of Stanag SD!



i was on the hospital roof in cherno by the apartments. i thought he may have alt-f4'd and then ran onto another server, changed his location to behind me, and the reconnected and capped me in the back of the head. so i basically booked it from that location.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 13, 2012)

I have no luck with tents. I put up 3 sofar and non have worked. This is why i need a car lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I have no luck with tents. I put up 3 sofar and non have worked. This is why i need a car lol.



Out of my six tents only one doesn't work. I think its because its on an incline and the others are on flat surface but I am only thing.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 13, 2012)

If you are near that camp i placed a new tent so i hope it still has things in it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> If you are near that camp i placed a new tent so i hope it still has things in it.



They need to fix the tents were it can be taken down by anyone so if you die or you want to jack someone elses tent you can cause in real life what is stopping you from taking a small tent in the woods. This would allow you to move it more often and find a better place were it will save properly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They need to fix the tents



they need to fix just about everything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> they need to fix just about everything.



Unfortunately yep..

Just checked the server after this mornings restart and still no vehicles


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 13, 2012)

And no tents, needs another slap in the face to get working.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> And no tents, needs another slap in the face to get working.



Hmmm my tents are there?


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 13, 2012)

Kurgan and i were just at a tent with parts for vehicles, it isnt there. Think we are going onto day 5 for no vehicles?

*Update* Yeah my tent is definitely not there, this would be the first tent to disappear on me. Had every part for vehicles ready to go, will give me something to do then i guess lol.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 13, 2012)

Is my tent working?

Erockers running a no car server just to troll us.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe erocker can come on soon and restart it again


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Done for a while*

Hey Erocker, if you wanna take ownership of the thread please go ahead.  I really like the concept behind this game, but I feel like bugs aren't being addressed, and I don't think we'll see them fixed untill the Stand-alone comes out.  Also, no Linux hosting if fail-tacular, rebooting a server 4 times a day is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.  On-top of the way everyone is saying the Hive works...really lame.  

TLDR;  Love the Concept, Terrible Execution

For me it's back to BF3 until Guild Wars 2, hopefully when I am done with that, the standalone game will be out.  I have a pretty decked character on that Dallas server, so if you get vehicles lemme know.

Sorry I couldn't get my money back from HFBservers, I'll definitely be buying hosting with the Stand-alone if they can get Linux based systems running.  Or just buying Business class internet and hosting it myself!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Hey Erocker, if you wanna take ownership of the thread please go ahead.  I really like the concept behind this game, but I feel like bugs aren't being addressed, and I don't think we'll see them fixed untill the Stand-alone comes out.  Also, no Linux hosting if fail-tacular, rebooting a server 4 times a day is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of.  On-top of the way everyone is saying the Hive works...really lame.
> 
> TLDR;  Love the Concept, Terrible Execution
> 
> ...



Thanks BPGT! I believe the group is trying to juggle the mod plus the stand alone game at one time along with putting a ridiculous dead line of December for release is just crazy. Graphical glitches, vehicle spawns, tent saves, and much more are plaguing this game right now and the hot fix they just release pretty much did NOTHING except give you the option to respawn when you break your leg.  

Also from what I have been reading on their FB page is that the stand alone will be arma III engine so that would almost need a whole rework and December time frame is NOT likely and if they do somehow make that then I have a strong feeling the game will be shit and kill everyones interest.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks BPGT! I believe the group is trying to juggle the mod plus the stand alone game at one time along with putting a ridiculous dead line of December for release is just crazy. Graphical glitches, vehicle spawns, tent saves, and much more are plaguing this game right now and the hot fix they just release pretty much did NOTHING except give you the option to respawn when you break your leg.
> 
> Also from what I have been reading on their FB page is that the stand alone will be arma III engine so that would almost need a whole rework and December time frame is NOT likely and if they do somehow make that then I have a strong feeling the game will be shit and kill everyones interest.



I wish they'd get rid of the December deadline, and do it right with the Arma III engine.  And when it's done, it's done.  That's the ONE thing I like about Blizzard, there games are polished on release.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Out of my six tents only one doesn't work. I think its because its on an incline and the others are on flat surface but I am only thing.



I lost one that was on an incline, as well, other than that the other 4 I placed work fine, at least I hope.  Unfortunately the one I lost had a majority of some of my good stuff.  I assumed it was because it was on an incline, or because I had a tent inside of it, which can jack things up occasionally.  The weird thing was that it survived several server restarts, but then just decided not to come back one time.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 13, 2012)

Not a bandit not at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Not a bandit not at all.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/arma2oa_2012_08_11_17_26_19_462.jpg



NICE! HAHAHA!

Erocker, If you have access to the servers files, here is how to turn on side chat.

In "Description.ext" you see "DisableChannel" at the top,

Disable global, side, command and system chat. MOTD and admin say have exception and will show in global. Introduced in BETA 1.60.93398.
disableChannels[]={0,1,2,6};
0 = Global
1 = Side
2 = Command
3 = Group
4 = Vehicle
5 = Direct
6 = System


Take off 1 in that file to enable side chat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also from what I have been reading on their FB page is that the stand alone will be arma III engine so that would almost need a whole rework and December time frame is NOT likely and if they do somehow make that then I have a strong feeling the game will be shit and kill everyones interest.



Thats what I been saying since they announced the standalone this year. Heck even if they were going to turn the mod into the standalone, I don't even think that would be possible inside of this year since even them mod is still in Alpha. I think Rocket got a bit Gungho when announcing the standalone release.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder were erockers been today. the server needs restarted bad, there is no tents


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wonder were erockers been today. the server needs restarted bad, there is no tents



Taken out of context that's like the line from airplane when the stewardess announces there's no pilot but worst of all, we've ran out of coffee.

I travel across lots of servers (never server hopping for gain, just what's available) so tents have no use for me and my nomadic ways.  Currently at 222 zombies killed, no humans harmed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Taken out of context that's like the line from airplane when the stewardess announces there's no pilot but worst of all, we've ran out of coffee.
> 
> I travel across lots of servers (never server hopping for gain, just what's available) so tents have no use for me and my nomadic ways.  Currently at 222 zombies killed, no humans harmed.



But on the server we have base camps that we like to stock up on supplies so to us it would help out alot of the tents were there.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

The game is currently very broken in terms of tents, vehicles, etc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> The game is currently very broken in terms of tents, vehicles, etc.



which is about half of the interesting part of the game, dammit!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> The game is currently very broken in terms of tents, vehicles, etc.



Ain't that the truth. As far as a full game goes, it has ALOT of potential but they are rushing it too quickly.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ain't that the truth. As far as a full game goes, it has ALOT of potential but they are rushing it too quickly.



They aren't rushing anything.. I know it's been said but the game is in Alpha, you need to expect things not to work most of the time. This didn't start as a game they wanted to sell. Right now it's a free mod. 

Server has been restarted, though if the central server is broke, there may not be tents.

No vehicles for these new servers either: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/68541-no-vehicles-spawning-on-new-server/page__st__20

There has been no word from the devs on it... I'll wait a few more days, then I'll probably try rolling back the server to a previous version of DayZ.

Also, if anyone wants to send donations to keep the server up, please send them to my PayPal: eweeks111@hotmail.com

@Brandon.. check if your tents are there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> They aren't rushing anything.. I know it's been said but the game is in Alpha, you need to expect things not to work most of the time. This didn't start as a game they wanted to sell. Right now it's a free mod.
> 
> Server has been restarted, though if the central server is broke, there may not be tents.
> 
> ...



I am going to check now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am going to check now



Ok somehow I spawned at cherno??? Dafuq!


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to know how anyone manages to play on anything other than recruit, lol. Me and my buddy have one hell of a time finding eachother, then once we do we have a horde of zombies behind us... 

I did find an axe and chop down some zombies, only after I reloaded the clip... LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> I want to know how anyone manages to play on anything other than recruit, lol. Me and my buddy have one hell of a time finding eachother, then once we do we have a horde of zombies behind us...
> 
> I did find an axe and chop down some zombies, only after I reloaded the clip... LOL



Once you know most of the map without looking at a map ingame, it gets much easier. Try using the dayzdb map and figuring out where each other are at based on landmarks and go from there.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok somehow I spawned at cherno??? Dafuq!



Yup, it's broke!

*Server is back up. I did what I could do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yup, it's broke!
> 
> *Server is back up. I did what I could do.



did you downgrade the server patch? Shows 1.7.2.3?


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you downgrade the server patch? Shows 1.7.2.3?



Nope. Shows 1.7.2.5 and latest arma 2 patch for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope. Shows 1.7.2.5 and latest arma 2 patch for me.



Hmmm odd. I need to update my dayz commander any ways. Also there is a new Arma beta


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 13, 2012)

on reddit they are discussing the idea of having bears. Comments like drop bear commandos (like Red Alert series) and super bears. Or ideas like having bears smell you and stand up sniffing then move in your direction. lol


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

Great. It would be nice if they could fix the game-breaking stuff before that though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Great. It would be nice if they could fix the game-breaking stuff before that though.



Some people say that there has been a "Bigfoot" spawned in a couple of servers LOL WTF


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2012)

> Hi Eric,
> 
> At this time we are encountering some problems with vehicles spawning on new servers. We are working diligently to correct this problem and your patience is appreciated. I understand not having vehicles on your server is extremely frustrating but please know we are aware of this issue and are working on a solution.



Okay then...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> Okay then...


Thats because you DayZ lacks Dinosaurs.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

Dinosaurs are way too early 90's. Unless it's about VelociJesusRaptors or some kind of internet meme. 

I was just thinking alien abductions would be insane.. Also, early 90's (X-Files)


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Vehicles. I heard they are really cool and go VROOOM!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

frickin epic map. supposedly the Chernarus Plus map. maybe in standalone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> frickin epic map. supposedly the Chernarus Plus map. maybe in standalone.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/52/ArmA2_Chernarus_factbook_map.jpg



OK if the vehicles have not spawned when this map comes into play......


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2012)

personally i like the lack of vehicles. makes the game more like a real zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone else keep getting kicked for script 98? I rejoined and it said I was dead, kicked again and I was on the shore with all my gear.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally i like the lack of vehicles. makes the game more like a real zombie apocalypse.



Your optimism makes me want to puke.

And yes, I was kicked 4 times in about 10 minutes for type 98.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

Ugh.. BattlEye sucks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally i like the lack of vehicles. makes the game more like a real zombie apocalypse.



Zombies drink gas and eat cars too?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

The floating tree.





The floating fire of doom





TPU on an apache





TPU on the Transport


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2012)

New Arma patch makes me load in faster then before, its nice. I'm using MK 48 which use 100 round clips, i've noticed if i use some bullets it saves my ammo count as per this newest dayz patch. If i put the clips into my backpack abort, log back in they are back to full. Only works if you put them in backpack they will be back to full magazine size when u log back in, if you keep them in your main inventory they will save at how many you have fired. They really need to test this more or get more testers.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I got glitched and broke all my bones, somehow got to my body and looted it but im stuck in water bleeding, I had an M14 for Alex. I think the gun is cursed. I'm currently bleeding out underwater with 100 blood. Fuck this game.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2012)

What server are you playing on? Only DShepard and i on tpu server, unless you are DShepard lol.

Iv'e had dreams of this and it finally happened with FN FALS for everyone! Did also find two NV goggles as that is first time finding those, always gotten them off other players.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, I got glitched and broke all my bones, somehow got to my body and looted it but im stuck in water bleeding, I had an M14 for Alex. I think the gun is cursed. I'm currently bleeding out underwater with 100 blood. Fuck this game.



Similar things happened to me yesterday! I somehow spawned in cherno then with 12K blood I get 1 hitted by a zombie crotch walking through town and it caused me to have a broken leg... WTF! I was really lucky to only be about 200M from the hospital in cherno and no one was around (really strange since there was 12 people on). After than I ran out of cherno and logged out went to bed. I am kinda scared to log in this morning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

This game needs a bigfoot. Something the Zombies are no match for.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 14, 2012)

This game needs devs that don't sit on facebook/twitter tweeting
Rocket- " cant fix shit hope you like teh hot fix XD"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> This game needs devs that don't sit on facebook/twitter tweeting
> Rocket- " cant fix shit hope you like teh hot fix XD"



Its free man.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 14, 2012)

They have a section for reporting bad servers/players that is never looked at so there is no point of reporting anything as i have a 4 page 70 post thread with rock solid proof of loot farming server that no admin will look into. And the only thing the admin said was " servers not locked atm keep posting proof" when over 7 users have proof added over a few weeks. The devs have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally some info on whats going on......

In order to clean up with this:
We are aware that vehicles have not spawned on servers with instance IDs above, roughly, 8000 and it will require manual action to spawn them.
We're working on fixing it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

jarvis said:


> finally some info on whats going on......
> 
> In order to clean up with this:
> We are aware that vehicles have not spawned on servers with instance ids above, roughly, 8000 and it will require manual action to spawn them.
> We're working on fixing it.



thank jebus!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game needs a bigfoot. Something the Zombies are no match for.



why do you comment so much on a game that you don't own?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> why do you comment so much on a game that you don't own?



I think he does have this game but I am not 100% but it is fact that I have never seen him play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> why do you comment so much on a game that you don't own?



I do own it. But if you notice I'm rarely on TS (last night was an exception). I can no longer stay up to late. My health isnt what you call 100%.

But I do enjoy talking to people and having fun. So?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I do own it. But if you notice I'm rarely on TS (last night was an exception). I can no longer stay up to late. My health isnt what you call 100%.
> 
> But I do enjoy talking to people and having fun. So?



sorry didnt know you bought it. carry on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry didnt know you bought it. carry on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG!!! I just pissed myself watching this especially with the "call me maybe" parody.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.ratearedneck.com/sites/default/files/mullet_rock_star.jpg



Is it just me or does he look like Dave? 

*waits for e-slap*

Wish I could afford ARMA2


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 14, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> Finally some info on whats going on......
> 
> In order to clean up with this:
> We are aware that vehicles have not spawned on servers with instance IDs above, roughly, 8000 and it will require manual action to spawn them.
> We're working on fixing it.



And, how does that Manual Action look? 

@Erocker
Can you just spawn them via console, or is there anything else that can be done? Really craving the Vehicles!


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm doing everything I can on my end. 

If anyone wants to help out, info. for donations for the server are in the OP.

Thanks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2012)

once some of the bugs get ironed out i will definitely donate to the cause. i just want to make sure the admin doesnt rage on us


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

What is that supposed to mean? All I hear are people complaining to me about the server (lack of vehicles) and all I've been doing is trying to make it work correctly. Only reason that the server would go away is if I couldn't afford it anymore. We are a ways off from that right now, but small donations are appreciated if you use the server.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> What is that supposed to mean? All I hear are people complaining to me about the server (lack of vehicles) and all I've been doing is trying to make it work correctly. Only reason that the server would go away is if I couldn't afford it anymore. We are a ways off from that right now, but small donations are appreciated if you use the server.



Whoa, WHOA! Calm down man. We are all friends here. Its us man....come back.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

lol haha kthnx bye. I wrote the above post not in anger mailman. You should know that I have no emotion. I am a bot created by the internet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> lol haha kthnx bye. I wrote the above post not in anger mailman. You should know that I have no emotion. I am a bot created by the internet.



Its ok buddy. We are having a tough time here. Lets just rock out to some inspirational music to help us ALL pull through.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

My God, I think I'm actually feeling emotion from that video you posted. If I'm not mistaken, it is anger and repulsion. I CAN FEEL!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Erocker, I will donate soon as I can. I donated to BPGTs server but they would not refund him so that kinda sux 

we know you are doing everything you can and I appreciate all you are doing KEEP ON KEEPING ON BROTHER! its the creators that need to see what the issue is with the vehicles.

*EDIT*

BTW I just murdered someone in the server called mikeh


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> What is that supposed to mean? All I hear are people complaining to me about the server (lack of vehicles) and all I've been doing is trying to make it work correctly. Only reason that the server would go away is if I couldn't afford it anymore. We are a ways off from that right now, but small donations are appreciated if you use the server.



see. the complainers will break you down.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Similar things happened to me yesterday! I somehow spawned in cherno then with 12K blood I get 1 hitted by a zombie crotch walking through town and it caused me to have a broken leg... WTF! I was really lucky to only be about 200M from the hospital in cherno and no one was around (really strange since there was 12 people on). After than I ran out of cherno and logged out went to bed. I am kinda scared to log in this morning.



Zombies can break your legs, it's just a roll of the dice (yes this is D&D).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Helicopter in the server just flew over elctro no fricking joke!!

!!!

*EDIT*

DAMNIT! just died but I just seen one fly over electro and land near the mountain before I got sniped! Its either hacked or vehicles just spawned.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

Hacked, did you get a name?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Hacked, did you get a name?



No I was looking in the sky and seen it but no named poped up then I got sniped in the face as it landed


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL i got banned from the dayz forums for telling the truth. Looks like they cant handle the turth.

Pic unrelated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I now have bandit skins since I killed two people before getting sniped myself. There was about 3 snipers around the outer edges of electro and I ran up on one that was in the prone. I point planed his face! He had the AS50 with thermals and nothing but 107 mags in his back pack so must have been either just a survivor killer or hacker. Him and his buddy were in a clan they had the clan tag on like E.P.D or something like that. they kept requesting for admin.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I now have bandit skins since I killed two people before getting sniped myself. There was about 3 snipers around the outer edges of electro and I ran up on one that was in the prone. I point planed his face! He had the AS50 with thermals and nothing but 107 mags in his back pack so must have been either just a survivor killer or hacker. Him and his buddy were in a clan they had the clan tag on like E.P.D or something like that. they kept requesting for admin.



Please let me know if they login again.

After I left the message "Hackers won't be tolerated" one of the EPD guys called his other clanmates "Assholes" over direct chat. Lol.

*I'm going through logs and taking proper actions against the individuals using the script. 240mb text file is very, very very long...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Please let me know if they login again.
> 
> After I left the message "Hackers won't be tolerated" one of the EPD guys called his other clanmates "Assholes" over direct chat. Lol.
> 
> *I'm going through logs and taking proper actions against the individuals using the script. 240mb text file is very, very very long...



I will do erocker, It scared the shit outta me when it flew over cause it was LOW to the trees but it seemed to not obther the EPD guys


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

It actually wasn't one of those guys. The name of the person in the log is dsasadsa


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p561/Allen_Jarvis/arma2oa_2012_08_14_14_14_38_403.jpg



So it was you that sniped me?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

<<<<< gets popcorn.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 14, 2012)

No, i don't even have a sniper rifle and my one bandit kill was from packing peanut earlier in the day with catnip. Grasshurtspeople killed you, but he also had 2 others sniping at you. You were right next to 4 clan members in the hill, unless you were with them.

I was at Gorka in the barn when a bandit with an AS50 ran into the barn, i know i was only one in town, so the situation seemed odd. He asked why i didn't shoot him and since i didn't try to he spawned me a dirt bike, he fired his AS50 and whole town came to barn, i ran out of ammo so i took off on bike into the woods. He teleported to me and we started to talk about random things then he teleported me to another person who either took a shot at me then tried talking into mic or shot at a zombie then started talking idk. I then grouped up with Grass and find out hes from the old tpu server and his clan was the group of people who got into a fight with erocker and someone else with the bus/tractor/truck at gas station incident. He spawns a helicopter and we meet up with grass's friends and we fly around which is where grass got shot by someone at cherno so we landed to bandage him up and as we are doing this we are being told which direction and how far people are out from us. Had 5 moving in on us so it was a 5v5 unfair battle lol. Our snipers took everyone out though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> No, i don't even have a sniper rifle and my one bandit kill was from packing peanut earlier in the day with catnip. Grasshurtspeople killed you, but he also had 2 others sniping at you. You were right next to 4 clan members in the hill, unless you were with them.



No the other clan that I ran up on was the EPD clan me and erocker was talking about. I fucked up one of them but made the mistake of going in the open thats when grass killed me. Did you see/hear the heli too?


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> No, i don't even have a sniper rifle and my one bandit kill was from packing peanut earlier in the day with catnip. Grasshurtspeople killed you, but he also had 2 others sniping at you. You were right next to 4 clan members in the hill, unless you were with them.
> 
> I was at Gorka in the barn when a bandit with an AS50 ran into the barn, i know i was only one in town, so the situation seemed odd. He asked why i didn't shoot him and since i didn't try to he spawned me a dirt bike, he fired his AS50 and whole town came to barn, i ran out of ammo so i took off on bike into the woods. He teleported to me and we started to talk about random things then he teleported me to another person who either took a shot at me then tried talking into mic or shot at a zombie then started talking idk. I then grouped up with Grass and find out hes from the old tpu server and his clan was the group of people who got into a fight with erocker and someone else with the bus/tractor/truck at gas station incident. He spawns a helicopter and we meet up with grass's friends and we fly around which is where grass got shot by someone at cherno so we landed to bandage him up and as we are doing this we are being told which direction and how far people are out from us. Had 5 moving in on us so it was a 5v5 unfair battle lol. Our snipers took everyone out though.
> 
> ...



Do you have names of these people?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am still pissed about HFBservers.com, so much so I am disputing there charge since I wasn't refunded any money.  I am sure American Express will give me my money back.  Erocker, wuts ur Paypal, I have got money for you!  I am just going to send him the cash to keep the new server going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> No, i don't even have a sniper rifle and my one bandit kill was from packing peanut earlier in the day with catnip. Grasshurtspeople killed you, but he also had 2 others sniping at you. You were right next to 4 clan members in the hill, unless you were with them.
> 
> I was at Gorka in the barn when a bandit with an AS50 ran into the barn, i know i was only one in town, so the situation seemed odd. He asked why i didn't shoot him and since i didn't try to he spawned me a dirt bike, he fired his AS50 and whole town came to barn, i ran out of ammo so i took off on bike into the woods. He teleported to me and we started to talk about random things then he teleported me to another person who either took a shot at me then tried talking into mic or shot at a zombie then started talking idk. I then grouped up with Grass and find out hes from the old tpu server and his clan was the group of people who got into a fight with erocker and someone else with the bus/tractor/truck at gas station incident. He spawns a helicopter and we meet up with grass's friends and we fly around which is where grass got shot by someone at cherno so we landed to bandage him up and as we are doing this we are being told which direction and how far people are out from us. Had 5 moving in on us so it was a 5v5 unfair battle lol. Our snipers took everyone out though.
> 
> ...



So grass was the hacker?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

Forgot I had an old gift card, tried it out in steam and I guess it still had some monetary value cause I just got ARMA II CO! 

Downloading!


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

jaek was the hacker. jaek (and his IP, GUID) have been banned and he has been reported to battleye and the dayz admins.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 14, 2012)

I cant even play this game right now, It's harder not to run into a hacker then it is to run into one..


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 14, 2012)

It's beyond fucking sad that people find the need to hack an alpha build.  

And it's not just the game that's broken - the spirit of it is broken too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does this game have punkbuster?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does this game have punkbuster?



It has Battle Eye. Similar but less effective.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

No, it has Punkbuster's challenged little sister known as BattlEye.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, it has Punkbuster's challenged little sister known as BattlEye.



 Sh!t that made me laugh. 


It needs punkbuster. Its not perfect but hackers are no where near this bad in BF3.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone host a private hive so we can password protect and use a whitelist on our server and still have saved progress..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

We all know that hacking is pointless but this game is all about the struggle of surviving, limited resources right? 

Hacking in this game seems totally counter productive. What is the point in playing the game if you have everything easy? Its just not the same game anymore... 

Hope my first time in isn't immediately greeted with hackers. :/


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sh!t that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> It needs punkbuster. Its not perfect but hackers are no where near this bad in BF3.



The way the alpha is setup, there's going to be no good fix. they just updated it and it seems to be working for now (kicking hackers), but they'll come around and bypass it.. Just like they do in BF3.

The standalone game shouldn't have these kind of issues because scripting will be nonexistent.



AphexDreamer said:


> We all know that hacking is pointless but this game is all about the struggle of surviving, limited resources right?
> 
> Hacking in this game seems totally counter productive. What is the point in playing the game if you have everything easy? Its just not the same game anymore...
> 
> Hope my first time in isn't immediately greeted with hackers. :/



Most hackers/script kiddies don't care what the point of the game is. They do it just to do it, make themselves feel special, etc..


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> We all know that hacking is pointless but this game is all about the struggle of surviving, limited resources right?
> 
> Hacking in this game seems totally counter productive. What is the point in playing the game if you have everything easy? Its just not the same game anymore...
> 
> Hope my first time in isn't immediately greeted with hackers. :/



Find a hatchet, matches and a hunting knife and live away from the big towns and airfields - you'll avoid most dicks that way.  You can hatchet zombies, kill livestock, make fires and cook meat to eat.  Good if you find a water bottle too.  That's all you need to survive.  Oh, and a few bandages.  And morphine.  And.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> The way the alpha is setup, there's going to be no good fix. they just updated it and it seems to be working for now (kicking hackers), but they'll come around and bypass it.. Just like they do in BF3.
> 
> The standalone game shouldn't have these kind of issues because scripting will be nonexistent.
> 
> ...



Dam terrorists.




the54thvoid said:


> Find a hatchet, matches and a hunting knife and live away from the big towns and airfields - you'll avoid most dicks that way.  You can hatchet zombies, kill livestock, make fires and cook meat to eat.  Good if you find a water bottle too.  That's all you need to survive.  Oh, and a few bandages.  And morphine.  And.....



Well noted! Got 2 hours left on the downloads.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I'm not going to buy it from here 

So is/are there place/s you can stash your stuff? So you don't lose everything when you die? Just trying to get a grip of the game before getting it without watching through all those useless yt videos. Or is anyone here capable of livestreaming?


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not clicking on a link marked "here".


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> It has Battle Eye. Similar but less effective.





TheMailMan78 said:


> It needs punkbuster. Its not perfect but hackers are no where near this bad in BF3.



Has nothing to do with Battle Eye, has to do with the fact that running scripts are allowed. It makes hacking pretty damn easy, doesn't matter what cheat protection you use, allowing scripts, people will get by. Battle Eye seems just fine, scripts are the problem.



erocker said:


> I'm not clicking on a link marked "here".



Right click > Copy Link Address > Paste into new tab bar > decide if you want to go there?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Has nothing to do with Battle Eye, has to do with the fact that running scripts are allowed. It makes hacking pretty damn easy, doesn't matter what cheat protection you use, allowing scripts, people will get by. Battle Eye seems just fine, scripts are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Right click > Copy Link Address > Paste into new tab bar > decide if you want to go there?


In IE you just hover over the link and it give a little pop-up of the links real address


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In IE you just hover over the link and it give a little pop-up of the links real address



Thought it did it with all browsers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In IE you just hover over the link and it give a little pop-up of the links real address



And?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And?



Meaning it's easier to see the link that I'm posting than it is to imply that I'm linking to a less-than-savoury web-site.

Dunno what I've done wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hovering a cursor is easier then what Kurgan suggested.




> Right click > Copy Link Address > Paste into new tab bar > decide if you want to go there?





1Kurgan1 said:


> And?



Thats what.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

Chrome just displays the link on the bottom left of its window when you hover over it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you both for explaining that, I didn't realize how difficult it was to right click, click, then paste. The error of my ways have been spelled out. Once again, if you guys didn't explain it, I never would have figured out what the point of that post was, simplifying already simple steps, thank you! Now we just have to hope it look erocker a few hours to complete mysteps, that way he had time to read that super easy suggestion, and save sometime, because I don't think he could have completed the steps I listed within a few seconds, and I don't want to hear about how much time he wasted, thats if he even uses IE (because most people on a tech forum love IE).


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2012)

Ach whatever, if he wants to post flame-bait in response to my completely innocent post then that's up to him. Take it he's just in a bad mood or something. Dunno why a senior mod wants to do stuff like this.

I'll leave you to your thread, I see I'm not welcome. Unsubbed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Ach whatever, if he wants to post flame-bait in response to my completely innocent post then that's up to him. Take it he's just in a bad mood or something. Dunno why a senior mod wants to do stuff like this.
> 
> I'll leave you to your thread, I see I'm not welcome. Unsubbed.



I'm not a mod here. I'm just saying I understood what the point of Mailmans post was, I was trolling him just like he trolls all the time. And since people bit, I just went with it, don't take it so personally.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not a mod here. I'm just saying I understood what the point of Mailmans post was, I was trolling him just like he trolls all the time. And since people bit, I just went with it, don't take it so personally.



He'll be back -_-


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> He'll be back -_-



Turns out his post wasn't directed at me  

Anyways back to scheduled programming. It sounds like the plan is to have 100 - 200 player maps in the stand alone. Though I hate talking about ti since it's just so much speculation on when it's even going to be out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Turns out his post wasn't directed at me
> 
> Anyways back to scheduled programming. It sounds like the plan is to have 100 - 200 player maps in the stand alone. Though I hate talking about ti since it's just so much speculation on when it's even going to be out.



Dude I'm just happy to have finally gotten ARMA to get this mod. 

But 100-200 players sounds amazing. 

Do they add a zombie to the map each time a player dies or what? Cause that would make sense. How do the zombies work?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to see zombies just stay in the world, or spawn way farther out. It's nice to look into a town and know a player is there because zombies are there. But it's immersion breaking, should feel like zombies are just in towns and such.

Also that explains how they work. they basically spawn in when you are about 200 - 250m from a building of any sort. You can see zombies alive and the zombie cap on the dubug monitor. If you get near a town and the zombie cap doesn't climb, you know someone is already there.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd like to see zombies just stay in the world, or spawn way farther out. It's nice to look into a town and know a player is there because zombies are there. But it's immersion breaking, should feel like zombies are just in towns and such.
> 
> Also that explains how they work. they basically spawn in when you are about 200 - 250m from a building of any sort. You can see zombies alive and the zombie cap on the dubug monitor. If you get near a town and the zombie cap doesn't climb, you know someone is already there.



Interesting. How many times did you die before you got the ropes?

I figure I'm going to die by a few zombies at first and then probably die from thirst or starvation next. 

I'm going to go do some yard work now till my download finishes. BBL to join the TPU server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 15, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Well I'm not going to buy it from here
> 
> So is/are there place/s you can stash your stuff? So you don't lose everything when you die? Just trying to get a grip of the game before getting it without watching through all those useless yt videos. Or is anyone here capable of livestreaming?



dude bohemia interactive had a 25% off sale on ArmAII: https://store.bistudio.com/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Interesting. How many times did you die before you got the ropes?
> 
> I figure I'm going to die by a few zombies at first and then probably die from thirst or starvation next.
> 
> I'm going to go do some yard work now till my download finishes. BBL to join the TPU server.



I died like 10 times my first day to zombies, just figuring out all the different ways to sneak and what is required. I didn't read up on the game or anything though, I just jumped in. Since that day I haven't died much. I think I've died 1 time in a firefight because of confusion, 1 time to a guy using the invisible exploit (thats now fixed) and then one time breaking my legs on a boat trying to get a good screenshot (lesson learned don't try and go on weird things). If it wasn't for that boat, that character was alive for 14 days and my current is at about the same, so I haven't died to players in about a month.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> What server are you playing on? Only DShepard and i on tpu server, unless you are DShepard lol.
> 
> Iv'e had dreams of this and it finally happened with FN FALS for everyone! Did also find two NV goggles as that is first time finding those, always gotten them off other players.
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p561/Allen_Jarvis/arma2oa_2012_08_14_06_37_21_970.jpg



I was on the TPU server, I just logged out quickly so I didn't die so soon before  a server restart and loose my stuff 

EDIT: Shit didn't work, body and all the loot is lost forever.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

First server I tried to join and it locked at loading screen. :/ This normal?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> First server I tried to join and it locked at loading screen. :/ This normal?



dude it will lock and all kinds of stuff its normal. Use dayz commander to make sure you are fully updated on dayz and arma II patches and you should be good. Also our server is at 2145

At first you dont succeed, try try again  and then again


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sometimes mine will get stuck one Waiting for Host, or Loading, then I usually just try another server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sometimes mine will get stuck one Waiting for Host, or Loading, then I usually just try another server.



I have been getting the loading screen with the bar under it and it freezes I have to kill process.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been getting the loading screen with the bar under it and it freezes I have to kill process.



I don't get that very often, usually on an extremely low pop server (like 2 - 3 on the server) and they are probably in the same load bar I am, so I don't really count them. So most likely just a fubared server.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

I get bad server version when trying to join erockers server. Why are so many servers running different versions and not the latest?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2012)

erockers server version is fine, Arma II seriously releases like a beta patch a day sometimes, I think there has been a beta patch 3 days in a row now. The Arma Beta number doesn't matter so much, the DayZ one does though. You should be able to play on erockers server even if you have the newest Arma 2 beta patch though.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I get bad server version when trying to join erockers server. Why are so many servers running different versions and not the latest?



Same thing was happening to me, once you update to the latest beta patch, there should be a folder in your install directory called "beta" copy and paste everything from there into the main folder.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Same thing was happening to me, once you update to the latest beta patch, there should be a folder in your install directory called "beta" copy and paste everything from there into the main folder.



K I'll try that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

Can I get a PM for the pass?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can I get a PM for the pass?



There shouldn't be a password....

Also join the teamspeak all the TPU guys are there and can help!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I guess tonight was my last night on Arma 2, got banned from battle eye for being stupid and spawning helies


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, I guess tonight was my last night on Arma 2, got banned from battle eye for being stupid and spawning helies



Har Har Hardie Har Har!!:shadedshu


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Har Har Hardie Har Har!!:shadedshu



 I blame erocker, he is a master at peer pressure.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't tried Day Z yet, but I just played this game for the first time tonight and am very impressed.  I like it more than BF3 when it comes to large scale combat.  I still like MW3 when it comes to small maps though, I know, shame on me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, I guess tonight was my last night on Arma 2, got banned from battle eye for being stupid and spawning helies



dude! WTF, Did you think you would not get caught? Battleye sucks but it still can catch stuff like that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Well, I guess tonight was my last night on Arma 2, got banned from battle eye for being stupid and spawning helies



I'm glad you did... f'n script kiddie


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> dude! WTF, Did you think you would not get caught? Battleye sucks but it still can catch stuff like that.



We were only doing it on servers that aren't connected to the hive. One we were on apparently had battle eye somehow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> We were only doing it on servers that aren't connected to the hive. One we were on apparently had battle eye somehow.



That sux man, hope to see you in game again later on.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That sux man, hope to see you in game again later on.



lol let's hope so It's onsale locally so I might pick it up there. Ima try some things online first


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 15, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm glad you did... f'n script kiddie



not that i would support what Kevinheraiz did...but at least he is not an ASSHOLE like you are


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> lol let's hope so It's onsale locally so I might pick it up there. Ima try some things online first



Hmm if its for the right price then yea pick it up again but if not wait until stand alone which is projected december time frame.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm if its for the right price then yea pick it up again but if not wait until stand alone which is projected december time frame.



They said they're going to make it cheap, does anyone here know how cheap that is going to be?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> They said they're going to make it cheap, does anyone here know how cheap that is going to be?



I wouldnt pay no more than 15$ for it


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wouldnt pay no more than 15$ for it



fuck it, I'll wait lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished poking around the server this morning and no vehicles yet. I am going to server hop to find some survivors!


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 15, 2012)

Try uk 929 it had a car in story sabor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was just in US 1240 and was in electro with M4A1 SD. Killed 4 people then went to a fire station were I was sniped with an AS50 through the glass. I knew there was a bunch of over watch just didn't know how much. May spawn back to see if I can get back to electro LOL

*EDIT*

I have just been nice to someone, looked like he just spawned in balota and he said he was friendly but was being chased by zombies so I killed the zombies and gave him my AK74 told him to cause hell and he thanked me and we parted our ways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

DayZ is now dead.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/75298/day-z-lead-having-meetings-about-console-port


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2012)

Considering it's going to be ported from PC to console (the way it should be) I'm going to say no. Nice alarmist attitude though. Fear the console!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> Considering it's going to be ported from PC to console (the way it should be) I'm going to say no. Nice alarmist attitude though. Fear the console!!!



Just like BF3. It was ported down........and that was by a AAA company. I smell a massive delay in the works.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2012)

Fear IT!!! 

Honestly though, even going by your thinking, I don't care. You can play DayZ with a controller right now and the graphics are from 2009. As long as they keep with the current formula for the game I could care less if it goes to console. The more the merrier I say. This game is epic... I suppose one must play it to realize that. Right MailMan?


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 15, 2012)

so i was going to login into TS and play some Dayz with anybody who was on. i seen catnip but had to reset my router since it was a little slow. now i can no longer connect to TS... did i break something or Erocker have enough of me?


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, blame me for your bad internet. TS is working fine for me, make sure the appropriate ports aren't blocked on your router: 

Application: TEAMSPK3 External port: 9987 Internal port: 9987 Protocol: UDP (Default voice port)

Application: TEAMSK3A External port: 10011 Internal port: 10011 Protocol: TCP (Default server query port)

Application: TEAMSK3B External port: 30033 Internal port: 30033 Protocol: TCP/UDP (Default file transfer port)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DayZ is now dead.
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/75298/day-z-lead-having-meetings-about-console-port



"DayZ will be driven by its PC development and it will innovative on that. And, once we're at a point, we'll take it and do a Mac version, 360 and PS3."

you are not a very good troll.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 15, 2012)

well i can log in now................... you suspicious bastard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> "DayZ will be driven by its PC development and it will innovative on that. And, once we're at a point, we'll take it and do a Mac version, 360 and PS3."
> 
> you are not a very good troll.


....And BF3 was gonna have PC priority.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea but considering its an original PC Mod, no doubt PC will be its first standalone version. 

Just seems easier that way. Then once they have their standalone game they can go about porting it. Which is what the guy said anyway.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ....And BF3 was gonna have PC priority.



This isn't EA. Please, just stop with the nonsense. They've already stated that if it was about the money, they'd just go F2P.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yea but considering its an original PC Mod, no doubt PC will be its first standalone version.
> 
> Just seems easier that way. Then once they have their standalone game they can go about porting it. Which is what the guy said anyway.



Until the buckets of money start falling.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay guys.. Got some news. Pray for vehicles...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Until the buckets of money start falling.



Reason why they felt like doing a standalone was cause they think they are going to make money off the PC version. Else they wouldn't be arsed to do it... 

They've made so many people spend $30 for Arma just so they can play this mod. I don't even like Arma but I got for this game. Haven't even played it once.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ....And BF3 was gonna have PC priority.



BF3 did get PC priority. Then they focused on consoles after they finished the PC side so they could release the best console experience they could to meet the deadlines.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel like there should be a "Willpower" stat.

So when your Hunger goes red and/or your thirst goes red it will start depleting your Will stat before you die. 

Thirst would deplete it faster than Hunger and both together will deplete it super fast.

Also how do the houses work? So many times I successfully sneak up near houses only to find I can't enter them or do anything there. 

Thankfully I found a dudes tent and stole whatever I could carry. Firearms, food, blood, etc...


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Vehicles have spawned. Can't find the chopper, checked the island and other places. It may be at the NW airfield.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Vehicles have spawned. Can't find the chopper, checked the island and other places. It may be at the NW airfield.



good god people. move move move!!


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Flipped truck? How does one unflip a truck? Or.. flip it to begin with?! 

*I don't think we need to know on the forums where vehicles are.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't like how the zombies spawn exactly. I'll be in a car and there will be no zombies around me. I'll get out and like 5 seconds later theirs an army all over the place.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, you need to get used to how things work. Most of it is weird and unexpected... but there's a "formula" to it all.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> Bring jerry cans for ural/motorcycle but otherwise all are good to go.
> 
> Have fun.



Thanks, grabbed one of the ATVs



erocker said:


> Flipped truck? How does one unflip a truck? Or.. flip it to begin with?!
> 
> *I don't think we need to know on the forums where vehicles are.



I don't mind we who are on the forums knowing, it's the prying eyes that worry me.
 I slipped in and out to snatch the ATV, it has already been shown how many people who aren't team players (at least on our team) check out this thread.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm losing interest in this game, hackers are a problem but the big thing right now is its just easy.. Theirs very little randomness in the actual spawns, both items and vehicles, you always know where to find what you need after only a few hours of playing. Thats probably just me, I just dont see any long term draw to this game at this time.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

So.. vehicles don't save where you save them which is a common issue with 1.7.2.5. I'm rolling back to 1.7.2.4 for the time being.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

its not like the games broken or anything.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> So.. vehicles don't save where you save them which is a common issue with 1.7.2.5. I'm rolling back to 1.7.2.4 for the time being.



What'll that do to tents?


----------



## Alabama Black Snake (Aug 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> its not like the games broken or anything.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120815/arma2oa_2012_08_15_22_16_43_208.jpg



hahah I was just looking at that GAZ about 15 minutes ago!  Had no parts on me though so I left it behind. It was in Vyshnoye I believe.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, just the grey car is in Vyshnoye now, so hopefully things are fixed.

*Tents are good, haven't checked the camp for the vehicles there yet. My vehicle went back to its spawn location.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

All the vehicles have reset just to let everyone know.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

K. Im done im just gonna buy the premos and spawn my own.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> K. Im done im just gonna buy the premos and spawn my own.



dont get the cheap $15 ones you gotta get the legit $150 a month ones


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am getting on this morning to see what I can find.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

Will be home @11 my time if anyones still on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0NJWbRNzlo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Got the UAZ from stary and allen got the off road truck


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

Get the flat bed!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the UAZ from stary and allen got the off road truck



Server restarted at 9AM and now there is no vehicles or tents. can you restart again erocker?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

fyi guys i finally have the Teamspeak server pulling form my paypal account. I don't ask that anyone pay for past use of it, but if you can throw a few bucks towards keeping it live that would be awesome.
I am talking about the ts21,gameservers.com one, which i am pretty sure is the one people use. every little bit helps so just pm me and i'll give you my paypal addy if you feel like helping.

greatly appreciated


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> fyi guys i finally have the Teamspeak server pulling form my paypal account. I don't ask that anyone pay for past use of it, but if you can throw a few bucks towards keeping it live that would be awesome.
> I am talking about the ts21,gameservers.com one, which i am pretty sure is the one people use. every little bit helps so just pm me and i'll give you my paypal addy if you feel like helping.
> 
> greatly appreciated



How much is it, I can send you money now


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How much is it, I can send you money now



the actual cost is $8/mo, but you can send however much you want to help out. every dollar counts  think you have my paypal addy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> the actual cost is $8/mo, but you can send however much you want to help out. every dollar counts  think you have my paypal addy



Ill pay this month for us  PM me your PP again


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

I run my own vent server and not many people use it anymore its only a 15 slot and dont know how much longer im going to keep it up as no one i know plays dayz anymore.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I run my own vent server and not many people use it anymore its only a 15 slot and dont know how much longer im going to keep it up as no one i know plays dayz anymore.



the teamspeak server seems to stay relatively populated, at least per day if not per hour. I personally have never used vent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I run my own vent server and not many people use it anymore its only a 15 slot and dont know how much longer im going to keep it up as no one i know plays dayz anymore.



After this month I paid for is up on digi's I will see if anyone wants to pay the next and we can alternate but if not I can setup one on my cruncher and see how that goes for a while if people wants it.

How much bandwidth does a teamspeak server take with say 10 people in it?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How much bandwidth does a teamspeak server take with say 10 people in it?



How much bandwidth does teamspeak require


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> How much bandwidth does teamspeak require



Hmmm May just wait until we finally get to the point were no one wants to pay for the TS anymore and only then will I do this but I believe the BF3/DayZ guys would chip it cause 8$ a month is peanuts.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm May just wait until we finally get to the point were no one wants to pay for the TS anymore and only then will I do this but I believe the BF3/DayZ guys would chip it cause 8$ a month is peanuts.



i agree--- i've been covering it myself and even if just the core people threw 5-10 a piece it'd be funded for months. either way it's out there, we'll see


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

i pay every 3 months and its like 750 a month for a 15 slot vent. I dont know whats diff between vent and ts other then quality.


vent takes 7,216k and ts takes 22,632k in task manager.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

ours comes out to $8/mo/ 25 slots - minimal difference, i don't know any difference between the two except that more people i know use teamspeak, and no one i play with uses vent.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 16, 2012)

So are the cars back up or did they save from last night?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> So are the cars back up or did they save from last night?



The server restarted this morning at 9AM and when it came back up the cars were gone and not in the save or spawn locations. It needs restarted again and awaiting erocker to come online.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 16, 2012)

Alot of my friends have moved to raidcall. Removes the need to pay for a ts/vent server


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Alot of my friends have moved to raidcall. Removes the need to pay for a ts/vent server



From my experience it also sounds terrible.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> From my experience it also sounds terrible.



Sounded fine yesterday when I was using it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

i think we should all chip in a few bucks for the TS server digi pays for. here is why: when an individual runs a personal TS/vent servers the individual usually gets bored or flakes out on it after a month or so. that means we have to find a new TS and then we are constantly passing around new server URL info from month to month. we end up feeling like nomads. sticking with 1 dedicated paid TS provides for us a home to play in that we always know will exist and will always know the address to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think we should all chip in a few bucks for the TS server digi pays for. here is why: when an individual runs a personal TS/vent servers the individual usually gets bored or flakes out on it after a month or so. that means we have to find a new TS and then we are constantly passing around new server URL info from month to month. we end up feeling like nomads. sticking with 1 dedicated paid TS provides for us a home to play in that we always know will exist and will always know the address to.



I already paid for this month and will do the same next month but it would be nice to get a few bucks from the regulars that are in the TS alot.

*Edit*

Updated


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I already paid for this month and will do the same next month but it would be nice to get a few bucks from the regulars that are in the TS alot.



lol please update my quoted text to include my fixes


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I already paid for this month and will do the same next month but it would be nice to get a few bucks from the regulars that are in the TS alot.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Updated



I've collected $80 to give to digi, call this year covered.


Digi has had this server up and running for almost a year now, if not longer, it shouldn't go anywhere. When he gets tired of it, I'll deal with it.

I don't care what game everyone plays, as Easy says, having the solid server makes all the diff. I'll do whatever I can to keep it up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've collected $80 to give to digi, call this year covered.
> 
> 
> Digi has had this server up and running for almost a year now, if not longer, it shouldn't go anywhere. When he gets tired of it, I'll deal with it.
> ...



I can continue helping monthly so we can have a good time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I can continue helping monthly so we can have a good time.



if the TS is already paid for for the next several months we might as well donate to erocker then. that is what i just did.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> if the TS is already paid for for the next several months we might as well donate to erocker then. that is what i just did.



Why would you donate to Erocker? Dave just paid for it. Donate to Dave.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would you donate to Erocker? Dave just paid for it. Donate to Dave.



you are a terrible troll who doesn't read. we are talking about two different things. digi runs TS and dave collected for digi. erocker runs dayz and needs donations.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

awesome guys, i don't think we'll have any problem keeping it up. i'll be donating to erocker as well as I plan to get very into dayz soon 

TPU is the best


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would you donate to Erocker? Dave just paid for it. Donate to Dave.



I think hes talking about the Dayz server MM

yea I think thats a good idea too! We can start a small tally of who has donated what.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are a terrible troll who doesn't read. we are talking about two different things. digi runs TS and dave collected for digi. erocker runs dayz and needs donations.



How in the hell am I supposed to know what you are talking about. I didn't even know Erocker had a Dayz server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the hell am I supposed to know what you are talking about. I didn't even know Erocker had a Dayz server.



read. also, please login to erocker's server tonight so i can murder you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> read. also, please login to erocker's server tonight so i can murder you.



You tired that in BC2 and Wings of Prey. That didn't end well for you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You tired that in BC2 and Wings of Prey. That didn't end well for you.



in this game you can't kamikazee.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm still a few dollars shy of paying for a full year, don't hesitate to send a few my way too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> in this game you can't kamikazee.



When I run 300 zombies right at you I can.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I run 300 zombies right at you I can.



you won't see me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

I paid for this month dave so you should be even from the rest of the year.

Digi, Can you create a thread in the clubhouse area that is about the teamspeak server so you can put the link and maybe a donation request?


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the hell am I supposed to know what you are talking about. I didn't even know Erocker had a Dayz server.



I guess you need to pay better attention in this thread instead of trolling it.  Now play this damn game so we can use you for some target practice!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> I guess you need to pay better attention in this thread instead of trolling it.  Now play this damn game so we can use you for some target practice!!!



Erocker, can I request admin access to restart the server if you are not around?

*Edit*

BTW GrassHurtsPeople is one of the hackers he is in the server


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker, can I request admin access to restart the server if you are not around?



I've gotten rid of the automatic restart, things should be fine.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker, can I request admin access to restart the server if you are not around?



I've gotten rid of the automatic restart, things should be fine.

How do you know GrassHurtsPeople is hacking?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker, can I request admin access to restart the server if you are not around?





erocker said:


> I've gotten rid of the automatic restart, things should be fine.
> 
> How do you know GrassHurtsPeople is hacking?



he doesn't. he just wants to ban people


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Anytime anyone uses a script/hack, it goes into my log. Three people have been hacking and globally banned since this new BattlEye feature was implemented three days ago.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Anytime anyone uses a script/hack, it goes into my log. Three people have been hacking and globally banned since this new BattlEye feature was implemented three days ago.



This makes me nervous about playing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This makes me nervous about playing.



how can you be nervous about playing when you don't play?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This makes me nervous about playing.



Man, you haven't even tried this game yet, have ya?

It's tottally worth putting a few hours at least into. F'ing ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just seems like it will make my rig unstable. An unsupported mod that people script like crazy in so even if something bad were to happen there is no one to really fix it. You guys cant even get vehicles to stay in a server your paying for!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just seems like it will make my rig unstable. An unsupported mod that people script like crazy in so even if something bad were to happen there is no one to really fix it. You guys cant even get vehicles to stay in a server your paying for!



i vote mailman out of the clubhouse until he shows screenshots that he has actually purchased the game and PLAYED.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i vote mailman out of the clubhouse until he shows screenshots that he has actually purchased the game and PLAYED.



I have the game. And since when do members of TPU have to provide proof of anything to talk about it. Its not like you have every piece of hardware or software you have commented about on TPU. I have every right to be here as much as you GOOD SIR.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have the game. And since when do members of TPU have to provide proof of anything to talk about it. Its not like you have every piece of hardware or software you have commented about on TPU. I have every right to be here as much as you GOOD SIR.



you talk a lot and act very little. screenshots!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you talk a lot and act very little. screenshots!



I have to prove nothing.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys cant even get vehicles to stay in a server your paying for!



The major cause of issues is that items you have stay with you no matter what server you log into.

This means that any time the central server has issues, you have issues. Hence the need to restart the server, so it can link back up with the main server.

With that centralized listing, when people are "hacking", it goes to the central server, then the local server, and not you. It's actually kinda cool that way.

At the same time, with the mod writers running the central server, they can catch all those that cheat, as it gboes through them. They let stuff go by, so they can capture it, and deal with hacks as they arise in realtime.


The game is largely based around resource gathering, so that's where the hacks revolve around, too, since they can be hard to come by. That's also why working as a team is so successful, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The major cause of issues is that items you have stay with you no matter what server you log into.
> 
> This means that any time the central server has issues, you have issues. Hence the need to restart the server, so it can link back up with the main server.
> 
> ...


Well thats cool. What about my personal PC? Reayth said he got done playing and Malwarebytes picked up an installer on his rig? THIS is what has me worried.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well thats cool. What about my personal PC? Reayth said he got done playing and Malwarebytes picked up an installer on his rig? THIS is what has me worried.



i find it funny you trolled TS when you didn't have the game and now that you do own the game you don't troll TS.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well thats cool. What about my personal PC? Reayth said he got done playing and Malwarebytes picked up an installer on his rig? THIS is what has me worried.


Can't answer that, haven't had that happen. I got about 90 hours in before I stopped playing. Been a couple of weeks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i find it funny you trolled TS when you didn't have the game and now that you do own the game you don't troll TS.


 I find it funny you come into TS and move to a channel and not talk to anyone.



cadaveca said:


> Can't answer that, haven't had that happen. I got about 90 hours in before I stopped playing. Been a couple of weeks.


 Yeah I dunno. It has me worried. But you know Reayth. No telling.  However I do trust him so I'm kinda waiting a little while before I take the plunge.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i vote mailman out of the clubhouse until he shows screenshots that he has actually purchased the game and PLAYED.



Theres already one clubhouse I refuse to visit because of this crap. I come to clubhouses to talk with people who enjoy playing the game. Not those who haven't played it, or who have quit. If someones not playing or done playing a game, stop visiting the damn clubhouse, it ruins it for anyone else who is still enjoying the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> who have quit



I've quit playing because of shoulder surgery, and controller support sucks. Doesn't mean I won't come back, and the same goes for any game.

I hate reading complaints in threads about posts in a thread, when that's what moderators are for. If mods do nothing, you deal with it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i find it funny you trolled TS when you didn't have the game and now that you do own the game you don't troll TS.



 He hasn't been online TS at all lately because of health issues. He has had the game for the last month or 2 and even when he did have the game he trolled TS.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it funny you come into TS and move to a channel and not talk to anyone.
> 
> Yeah I dunno. It has me worried. But you know Reayth. No telling.  However I do trust him so I'm kinda waiting a little while before I take the plunge.



I got my big Java exploit right after I closed DayZ and got off for the night, and I haven't played since.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I got my big Java exploit right after I closed DayZ and got off for the night, and I haven't played since.



Exactly. Something is up with it. I really wanna play the game but I can't risk it right now. To many things like what you just said seem to be coming up with DayZ. But that doesn't mean I can't talk about the game with who I thought were friendly people. When did we become such an elitist crowd on TPU?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> woah woah woah. settle down there, kiddo. no need to call somebody a moron. this is about me getting mailman to actually play the game he apparently bought but is too scared to play. i hear he too afraid of zombies.



You see what you did Easy? Leave the trolling to the professionals.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've quit playing because of shoulder surgery, and controller support sucks. Doesn't mean I won't come back, and the same goes for any game.
> 
> I hate reading complaints in threads about posts in a thread, when that's what moderators are for. If mods do nothing, you deal with it.



And I hate reading complaints in threads about complaints in threads about complaints in threads. All we can hope for is that this chain of hate continues and something does get moderated. Because this threads been just about as OT as it gets for a page now, and half the posts are from someone who doesn't play the game.

I don't see the problem in wanting to actually discuss the game, rather than defend it (I tried defending a game before, but you were on the other side of the fence then, now you are me ).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2012)

so who all has donated monies to erocker? i would like to see this server up at least until the end of the year.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> so who all has donated monies to erocker? i would like to see this server up at least until the end of the year.



I will try to donate again soon, I donated to BPGT64's server and then the TS so once I get a good pay check I will throw some toward erocker. I also think BPGT64 is trying to get a refund on his server he had.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it normal for a server to have all kinds of loot in cherno and elektro? Im not talking great weaponry, but I'll go into the general store and theres like 10 alice packs scattered around, empty but still nice pack. Also more coke and beans and stuff around. There seems to be a hatchet everywhere you look. Is this just server settings. Also is 4-10 fps that happens sometimes on a server me or the server? I usually get in the high 40's.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> Is it normal for a server to have all kinds of loot in cherno and elektro? Im not talking great weaponry, but I'll go into the general store and theres like 10 alice packs scattered around, empty but still nice pack. Also more coke and beans and stuff around. There seems to be a hatchet everywhere you look. Is this just server settings. Also is 4-10 fps that happens sometimes on a server me or the server? I usually get in the high 40's.



I don't get the 4-10 fps thing, my FPS stays pretty constant with the exception of when my server restarts, then I'll get it once for a couple seconds.

As far as loot goes, there is no setting for it. Each loot spawn works like rolling dice, sometimes they all hit a good spawn and you have that. Sometimes, you'll get nothing.. maybe empty cans.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well thats cool. What about my personal PC? Reayth said he got done playing and Malwarebytes picked up an installer on his rig? THIS is what has me worried.





nvidiaintelftw said:


> I got my big Java exploit right after I closed DayZ and got off for the night, and I haven't played since.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly. Something is up with it. I really wanna play the game but I can't risk it right now. To many things like what you just said seem to be coming up with DayZ.



Malarky.

Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here.  This game will turn you into a sexual tyrannosaurs, just like me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Malarky.
> 
> Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here.  This game will turn you into a sexual tyrannosaurs, just like me.



Im going to play again, just Arma II and OA need to be reinstalled.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Malarky.
> 
> Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here.  This game will turn you into a sexual tyrannosaurs, just like me.



I can't quit you MT Alex.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 17, 2012)

Well my premo hacks binded mouse 1 to kill so you wont be getting your suvs any time soon


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 17, 2012)

Remind me to always put the "Official Techpowerup.com" crap when ever I buy hosting from somewhere.  Just got my full refund from the good people at HFBservers.com .  I will seriusly consider them for my future hosting needs as they are awesome sauce and issued a full refund for the bad server we rented from them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Remind me to always put the "Official Techpowerup.com" crap when ever I buy hosting from somewhere.  Just got my full refund from the good people at HFBservers.com .  I will seriusly consider them for my future hosting needs as they are awesome sauce and issued a full refund for the bad server we rented from them.



Thats great that you got all the moneyz back!!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yarp, so if u want a refund ur gonna have to him get it from erocker,  I sent him 35 bucks to pay for the new server we are on..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And I hate reading complaints in threads about complaints in threads about complaints in threads. All we can hope for is that this chain of hate continues and something does get moderated. Because this threads been just about as OT as it gets for a page now, and half the posts are from someone who doesn't play the game.
> 
> I don't see the problem in wanting to actually discuss the game, rather than defend it (I tried defending a game before, but you were on the other side of the fence then, now you are me ).



Stop complaining.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Yarp, so if u want a refund ur gonna have to him get it from erocker,  I sent him 35 bucks to pay for the new server we are on..



No I don't need a refund it needs to go to erockers server. Erocker needs to setup a donate icon on the OP for us to drop him a few dimes when he needs it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 17, 2012)

I have no luck with computers. My water pump is gone now so i'm back to my other rig again.
Not good to see 100 deg on the cpu. Im moving files over atm then i will be on later.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No I don't need a refund it needs to go to erockers server. Erocker needs to setup a donate icon on the OP for us to drop him a few dimes when he needs it.



he has his email address in the OP which is he uses for paypal


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I have no luck with computers. My water pump is gone now so i'm back to my other rig again.
> Not good to see 100 deg on the cpu. Im moving files over atm then i will be on later.



Sucks man. I had a spare pump but gave it to trickson.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 18, 2012)

still no vehicles huh? I have been doing other things like getting ready for school and watching the ArmA III footage from gamescom. Have they fixed anything?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> still no vehicles huh? I have been doing other things like getting ready for school and watching the ArmA III footage from gamescom. Have they fixed anything?



Vehicles have spawned! We have been hoarding them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Vehicles have spawned! We have been hoarding them.



wtf really?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> wtf really?



Yes, start looking for the chopper!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes, start looking for the chopper!



on it now

i seem to be stuck at a "wait for host screen"

*** nvr mind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> on it now
> 
> i seem to be stuck at a "wait for host screen"
> 
> *** nvr mind



MAybe cause erocker downgraded the server to 1.7.2.4


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Vehicles have spawned! We have been hoarding them.



Not really, it's not like we have one big camp where all of the vehicles are.

Chopper hasn't spawned as far as I know. I checked the island last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not really, it's not like we have one big camp where all of the vehicles are.
> 
> Chopper hasn't spawned as far as I know. I checked the island last night.



I know I was just messing around. We have gotten what we could though. I know there are plenty more out there.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not really, it's not like we have one big camp where all of the vehicles are.
> 
> Chopper hasn't spawned as far as I know. I checked the island last night.



ditto not there now. catnip and i are checking skalka


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Any luck finding the chopper? I wonder if that also has to be done manually on the Hive side to get that to spawn, I hope not.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Stop complaining.



The chain continues!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Any luck finding the chopper? I wonder if that also has to be done manually on the Hive side to get that to spawn, I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> The chain continues!



sorry not yet. will check again today


----------



## Hugis (Aug 18, 2012)

Shame i cant login to the server had fun hanging out with you guys.

Erocker any chance you could set the ping rate a little higher, as someone told me over TS that I was kicked for too high a ping. 

When i connect it says im at about 230ish ping


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sucks man. I had a spare pump but gave it to trickson.



Now that really was a Waste! Trickson, bah!
Sucks vor you Catnip, i hope you gan get one for a decent price on the forums, or RMA the broken Pump!


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 18, 2012)

I just bought a new top for a 12 Laing DDC-1T pump. I should get it some time next week.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 18, 2012)

Hugis said:


> Shame i cant login to the server had fun hanging out with you guys.
> 
> Erocker any chance you could set the ping rate a little higher, as someone told me over TS that I was kicked for too high a ping.
> 
> When i connect it says im at about 230ish ping



Erocker's server


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 18, 2012)

I played until the wee hours just fine, last night, no kicks at all.


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> Erocker's server
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LngDF.jpg



that just doesn't make sense.

@Hugis, I increased the ping limit. Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2012)

Can anyone else not get on the server? I'm on the latest of all the patches and I keep getting kicked for bad version


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Can anyone else not get on the server? I'm on the latest of all the patches and I keep getting kicked for bad version



That's because the server isn't on the latest version as it is broken. You can use the latest ArmA 2 beta, but the DayZ version you need is 1.7.2.4. You can rollback with DayZ Commander.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's because the server isn't on the latest version as it is broken. You can use the latest ArmA 2 beta, but the DayZ version you need is 1.7.2.4. You can rollback with DayZ Commander.



I'm on 1.7.2.4 and beta version 95248/50


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2012)

That's an older beta patch. Try using the newer one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm on 1.7.2.4 and beta version 95248/50



I though u were permanent banned?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I though u were permanent banned?



bitches couldn't resist me, they let me back.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> bitches couldn't resist me, they let me back.



now i want to know what happened!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 18, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now i want to know what happened!



He probably only got a 1 day "Dont do it again" ban


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now i want to know what happened!



hahah just got  a new key for cheap. Does anyone want to hit up the NW airfield? I'm in Stary


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 19, 2012)

Got killed by a hacker today as50 point blank but no1 in the room with me.

Can anyone tell me why my post count it stuck @ 910?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Posting in clubhouses doesn't count towards posts.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 19, 2012)

k i thought it was glitched lol


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> k i thought it was glitched lol



Playing a lot of DayZ makes us all more apt to holler glitch at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 19, 2012)

Do I buy Arma 2 and all expansions to get Day-Z?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Do I buy Arma 2 and all expansions to get Day-Z?



You have to own both arma II and operation arrowhead.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You have to own both arma II and operation arrowhead.



Ok thanks


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 19, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Ok thanks



the pmc and baf expansions improve graphics and textures though


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 19, 2012)

I got a bundle for 29 bucks off steam.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> I got a bundle for 29 bucks off steam.



Argg i wish i was on earlier, CO is only like $20 on gamefly


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Argg i wish i was on earlier, CO is only like $20 on gamefly



Is it a Steam key though?


----------



## Hugis (Aug 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> that just doesn't make sense.
> 
> @Hugis, I increased the ping limit. Let me know if it doesn't work.



Will do, cheers


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 19, 2012)

Catnip and I repaired the helo and parked it up near NWA on the map.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2012)

Great idea telling everyone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Catnip and I repaired the helo and parked it up near NWA on the map.



Its good u finally found it but erockers right I would move it from that location now lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well slightly interesting morning. Went down by Electro to fix up Ufgy's broken bullet ridden ass. As I was scouting (since I went there on the dirt bike and didn't want to die). I was running back to the bike then seen something extremely bright to my left real quick I was running forward and it disappeared behind a pine tree. I stopped back back pedaled and there was the Silver Car. I looked at it for a second (it was 200m or so out) and then I seen movement at it's back driver side. It was a guy crouching in camo. I fired once and didn't see a death message. I hadn't checked my zeroing, but it was around 300 I thought, but since no death I fired again, no death, then I fired again and he died. I fired all 3 right around the same cluster and a single shot from the AS50 kills. Looks like it must have been lag or something, because most gruesome death I have seen yet.







1 must have hit him in the legs (think that was the killing blow since he didn't fall over on the 1st or 2nd shot), 1 went through the chest as you can see the blood spurt, the other went right dead center in the forehead (you can see a light pink area there, it was spurting, just that shot must have been between the mess ). He must have been looting the car, sounds like Catnip parked it there? He had on Camo but only had an Enfield. So I moved the car up to 095, 115 if anyone wants to go collect it. It's mint and has engine, fuel tank parts, and some full jerry cans on it. 

Then went to NWA later and on my way back found a mint Four wheeler just on the road heading South East out of Kabino towards Stary. It's literally right on the road, someone must have flipped it (maybe someone from here?) But it's just outside of town, you can't miss it. So hopefully someone goes and collects those two vehicles. Also I believe Allen found a Tractor at Green Mountain, and sounded like it was mint as well, and I'm pretty sure he left it there.


----------



## Reefer (Aug 19, 2012)

hey guys im lookin to team up with some peeps if anyones up for it im 29 from manchester uk bin playing a few weeks now have mic etc


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 19, 2012)

The installation of this mod is completely fucking retarded... Never have I dealt with something so poor.

I run the lastest beta patch and sweet fuck all updates according to DayzCommander.

I join a server and I get stuck on *waiting to create a character* or *LOADING*

I got one guide asking me to run some random exe and another telling me to run something else

Dayz website is under DDOS attack.

Help me out here. What the fuck do I run and edit...

Look the version number stays outdated on Arma 2 no matter what I do.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=120819/DAYZ.png

EDIT: Its late and I got work. Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Is it a Steam key though?


I have no idea, it should be.


1Kurgan1 said:


> Well slightly interesting morning. Went down by Electro to fix up Ufgy's broken bullet ridden ass. As I was scouting (since I went there on the dirt bike and didn't want to die). I was running back to the bike then seen something extremely bright to my left real quick I was running forward and it disappeared behind a pine tree. I stopped back back pedaled and there was the Silver Car. I looked at it for a second (it was 200m or so out) and then I seen movement at it's back driver side. It was a guy crouching in camo. I fired once and didn't see a death message. I hadn't checked my zeroing, but it was around 300 I thought, but since no death I fired again, no death, then I fired again and he died. I fired all 3 right around the same cluster and a single shot from the AS50 kills. Looks like it must have been lag or something, because most gruesome death I have seen yet.
> 
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559824352509833534/71AB716D8052A2D391E1DABEE8449017BE062D2E/
> 
> ...


I saw you on this morning, but you weren't on TS and I don't have you on skype. I'm in cherno with 4k blood if anyone wants to give me a transfusion :3


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> The installation of this mod is completely fucking retarded... Never have I dealt with something so poor.
> I run the lastest beta patch and sweet fuck all updates according to DayzCommander.
> I join a server and I get stuck on *waiting to create a character* or *LOADING*
> I got one guide asking me to run some random exe and another telling me to run something else
> ...



With that amount of teeth gnashing frustration just getting this mod running, it's safe to say this may not be your cup of tea.  Getting things running is just a minor problem compared to some of the things that happen in game.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2012)

and thats why i'm awaiting the standalone version... whilst devouring all your stories and videos and screenshots and :'( i wannit


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> and thats why i'm awaiting the standalone version... whilst devouring all your stories and videos and screenshots and :'( i wannit



Then I'll direct you to one of my previous posts:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2699814&postcount=1658

You just can't sweat the small stuff in this game, was my point.  The fun ratio is still at least 85 to 15.  If you freak on  the 15% you need to find another game.

EDIT:  @ Aceman, you have to install all the beta patches in order, not just the latest, I'm not sure if that's your problem or not.  There was a metric crap ton of patches between installing and being able to play, I'd keep doing it until Commander says it's right because it usually is right.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> With that amount of teeth gnashing frustration just getting this mod running, it's safe to say this may not be your cup of tea.  Getting things running is just a minor problem compared to some of the things that happen in game.



Absolutely!

But Aceman, I had probs too.

All i had to do was:

1) DL Arma II and play it to the start menu.
2) DL Operation Arrowhead and play COMBINED OPS to the start menu.
3) I DL'ed Six Launcher and let it update the game for me.

Those three steps got me up and running. I think.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2012)

This game is just so cinematic. It is like a movie directing itself as you just try and survive.

  There I was wandering around the landscape long enough to get my food and health both bright red, with no clue as to where I was going when I came across a town complete with a church. I make my way there in hopes to find some food or water preferably both when I spot what looked to me like a crawler. Wielding my axe I decided I'd simply go kill it so I wouldn't have to worry about it when this crawler begins to stand up! I thought shit the zombie sprouted legs? I continued at it swinging a few times and I notice this zombie has an axe! Then it was obvious it was no zombie... it was a survivor. I back away and whilst not being prepared at all to meet another survivor accidently type "Friendly!" in the group chat. In my panic trying to communicate with this stranger I hit every button but comma in my attempt to switch to direct chat. I hit enter then "/" again, then shift and then finally I was like damit! Comma! I switch to direct chat looping through the options 3 times and finally get to direct chat and type "friendly!". By this point us backing away from each other and me not trying to antagonize him any more was enough for him cause he had walked a few meters away and lit a flare for some reason. Then he takes off running . I try to follow him with my jogging not aware you can run/sprint in the game but I couldn't find him. I make my way to a few houses I thought he would have gone to and I couldn't find him. I shout a few more times hello, but nothing... Needless to say I continue my search for food in the same general area, now filled to the brim with zombies. I make a bold attempt to the church ground but that is when I get surprised with a few zombie. Feeling brave I decided to take'em down, being the wispy zombies they are I take a few blows from the zombies and end up lowering my blood more than I would have liked too. I scout around the church and other than a few graves I came across nothing so I decide to continue on. 

  After a very long run through woods and over hills my food, water and blood at this point are all blinking red now. Still struggling with vision impaired I make my way to another bigger town. I was like I'm probably going to die from thirst and starvation so might as well die trying to find food and water at least. I quickly attempt to scout a few houses successfully checking two undetected when a few zombies decided to spot me. Again I'm running... Zombies seem to be coming from everywhere. It was clear, that this was nearing an end, I'm going to die. Then, I hear a mans voice! And he too was asking for help! He was being chased by zombies as well. He asked my to take down a few so he wouldn't alert more zombies till he cleared the area. I take em down and quickly type "Low blood! death near!". He starts firing a few rounds. More continue coming, he tells me to meet him at the warehouse. So I go. I make it there go up the stairs of the warehouse move down the railing some and collapse. Now I'm lying there unconscious with 1500 blood. Half way through the timer the dude starts trying to talk with me. Me being unconscious unable. Thankfully he see me on the ground. By the time he gets up to meet me, I'm up. I was like I have 1100 blood I need blood. He hooks me up with food, water and a blood pack. Man saved my life but it turns out he was on the verge of death as well with only 1000 blood. 

We end up good friends and continue on our journey together. 

Playing with a friend really takes this game to a whole new level. Now I got a mic setup and this game just got a whole lot better!

TLDR: Was about to die, dude saved my life! We team up! Game becomes super fun!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

Where in the flying you know what is the jeep that I call mine?  Heads will roll.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 19, 2012)

Hacker server i died on.




Party buss.




You take my buss I kill you!




Wtf?


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Where in the flying you know what is the jeep that I call mine?  Heads will roll.



I parked the white truck that was left back at the "original" base where the Ural is. When I get some time, I'll take the Ural over to the leftover tents and load it up.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 19, 2012)

Gave dayz another go after a short break. Got into a server with a buddy of mine and immedietly found a busted ATV. So set out to cherno to get engine parts and some blood packs. Ran into 2 black SUV's with guys in ghillies driving, surprisingly they come up to me and just honk and tell me to get in. So were driving along when all of the sudden I see a huey fly over and both our suv's explode..

So have a feeling I was riding around with 2 hackers who also got killed by another hacker..

Shame that BI cant just release a patch that restricts scripts instead of the games current open to scripting nature. Dayz has probably drawn more people to arma then the game itself ever did.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> I parked the white truck that was left back at the "original" base where the Ural is. When I get some time, I'll take the Ural over to the leftover tents and load it up.



Done.  I took it over and cleaned out the tents.  Someone had an empty tent where the Ural was parked, so I put our nicest guns in there.  Woe to them who steal from it.

It still may have all been for naught, I'm hoping Al or Ufgy just took them for a spin and someone didn't stumble into a gold mine.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 19, 2012)

I took the white truck, which someone parked in the spot where the jeep was. I didn't see the jeep in the area yesterday when i was on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2012)

I maybe on alittle later when I get this paper I have to write done. Can't wait for some looting!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 19, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> I took the white truck, which someone parked in the spot where the jeep was. I didn't see the jeep in the area yesterday when i was on.



Yeah, I swapped spots and put the truck where the jeep was so it didn't stick out so badly, I figured that the green jeep would be safer on the outside.  That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if the jeep didn't just wind up somewhere goofy with all the server/hive hiccups that went on last night.  I saved the UAZ no fewer that 4 times, though, when I got it back to camp.  The mystery continues.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone else have to try like 5 + different servers before you get in? I always get stuck on loading , sometimes its like 8 servers before I get in. Also mistakingly double clicked my ak 74 in my inventory and it dissapeared forever! Same with binocs. Anyone confirm this?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2012)

I've lost an item out of nowhere once.

And my friend said he put a map in my pack but I never got it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've lost an item out of nowhere once.
> 
> And my friend said he put a map in my pack but I never got it.



If your pack is full, sometimes the item thats moved to it will vanish.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I have no idea, it should be.
> 
> I saw you on this morning, but you weren't on TS and I don't have you on skype. I'm in cherno with 4k blood if anyone wants to give me a transfusion :3



I asked Ufgy if you were Kevin that was on this morning. He checked TS said he didn't see you. I seen you on on Steam, but no messages from you and with myself listed as playing I just figured it wasn't you


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I asked Ufgy if you were Kevin that was on this morning. He checked TS said he didn't see you. I seen you on on Steam, but no messages from you and with myself listed as playing I just figured it wasn't you



It was me, I need to go back to being TacoTown lol. I wasn't on TS because there wasn't anyone on there who was playing so I was like fuck it lol. When you guys getting back on?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It was me, I need to go back to being TacoTown lol. I wasn't on TS because there wasn't anyone on there who was playing so I was like fuck it lol. When you guys getting back on?



Probably tomorrow, I play such weird times, weekends I play at like 4am, early week I play randomly depending on if I adjusted my sleeping schedule. And tomorrow is Monday, so all depends on when I want to sleep.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Probably tomorrow, I play such weird times, weekends I play at like 4am, early week I play randomly depending on if I adjusted my sleeping schedule. And tomorrow is Monday, so all depends on when I want to sleep.



Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It was me, I need to go back to being TacoTown lol. I wasn't on TS because there wasn't anyone on there who was playing so I was like fuck it lol. When you guys getting back on?



we were on TS just in the BF3 channel.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sleep is for the weak



I use to think that when I could just get home on my work weekend and game until I could no longer hold my eyes open. Then my kid was born and I realized that I can't just sleep whenever I want 



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> we were on TS just in the BF3 channel.



Nah I don't think you guys were on then. It was like 5am CST, or somewhere around there, no one from TPU was on the server.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 20, 2012)

Death i need a heli lift... get on TS you bum.


----------



## Tardan (Aug 20, 2012)

New-ish DayZ player here. 

Decided to hop on Erocker's server and had a nice conversation with Jarvis and Moore on TS until the server kind of pooped out on us and we couldn't reconnect. They taught me some valuable stuff so cheers to them! 

I'll be on and off for a while until I beat Sleeping Dogs. Hope I get to see more of you guys in game


----------



## Hugis (Aug 20, 2012)

Erocker, just kicked out with ping to high 218


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tardan said:


> New-ish DayZ player here.
> 
> Decided to hop on Erocker's server and had a nice conversation with Jarvis and Moore on TS until the server kind of pooped out on us and we couldn't reconnect. They taught me some valuable stuff so cheers to them!
> 
> I'll be on and off for a while until I beat Sleeping Dogs. Hope I get to see more of you guys in game



Can't wait to see you in game as well! If you need supplies that are hard to find (Backpacks, NVG's, nice weapons, EXEC) let us know


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2012)

Hugis said:


> Erocker, just kicked out with ping to high 218



personally i would say that 218 is to harsh a ping to kick, but not with dayz. that gamecode is still crap and a 218 ping is most definitely high. ive done some reading and it seems 200 ping should be the limit right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally i would say that 218 is to harsh a ping to kick, but not with dayz. that gamecode is still crap and a 218 ping is most definitely high. ive done some reading and it seems 200 ping should be the limit right now.



I have to agree with rhino on this, even my 4G LTE tether make me skip lag when in large towns sometimes.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally i would say that 218 is to harsh a ping to kick, but not with dayz. that gamecode is still crap and a 218 ping is most definitely high. ive done some reading and it seems 200 ping should be the limit right now.





brandonwh64 said:


> I have to agree with rhino on this, even my 4G LTE tether make me skip lag when in large towns sometimes.




No worries guys 

Just was nice kicking about with you lot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hugis said:


> No worries guys
> 
> Just was nice kicking about with you lot



Hopefully with the full release that some of the networking issues will be ironed out so people from EU can play comfortable on US servers and visa verse.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker made the ping limit 150.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 20, 2012)

He didn't lower the ping until things went so gunny bags with the hive on Friday night, before that he raised the ping just so Hugis could take part in our forays.  I think the sound of Hug's accent makes his nipples show through his sweater


----------



## Hugis (Aug 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He didn't lower the ping until things went so gunny bags with the hive on Friday night, before that he raised the ping just so Hugis could take part in our forays.  I think the sound of Hug's accent makes his nipples show through his sweater



ROFL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well been running around farming the markets/firestations in cherno and electro this morning then kevin came on and decided to help. All was going well until kevin mistaked my face for a zombie when we were being chased. I instantly died and respawned in kamenka (FML!!) so It took me about 5 minute to reach the town and have the zombies kill me to spawn in krutoy cap. I then ran all the way back were kevin waited at my body until I picked up my whole kit!

I am now gonna try to snipe people LOL!


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

Meh, I just logged into the game and I spawned 1000 meters away from where I logged off last night. My vehicle is gone. The hive server is screwed and nobody on the DayZ team is acknowledging it. I'll give this crap another month. :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Meh, I just logged into the game and I spawned 1000 meters away from where I logged off last night. My vehicle is gone. The hive server is screwed and nobody on the DayZ team is acknowledging it. I'll give this crap another month. :shadedshu



Well, as i said, there are Alphas that are done by professional People, and then there are Alphas that are done by Morons


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Well, as i said, there are Alphas that are done by professional People, and then there are Alphas that are done by Morons









We are all testing the Alpha right now (and that includes you). Not sure if you just called us all morons (including yourself)...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Well, as i said, there are Alphas that are *done* by professional People, and then there are Alphas that are done by Morons



You better should read the whole text, before you feel insulted... i would have said *played* if i wanted to state what you thought i meant 
That counts for you too, NvidiaIntel!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Well, as i said, there are Alphas that are done by professional People, and then there are Alphas that are done by Morons



really!?

Too bad this game is done by professional people. A few devs from Bohemia Interactive who are professional at what they do. A lot of people talk shit about games(im guilty of it) but I do not see them making better games so they don't have room to talk.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> really!?
> 
> Too bad this game is done by professional people. A few devs from Bohemia Interactive who are professional at what they do.



i just lol at what you call professional... Arma 2 is one of the worst bugged Games i ever played, and its pretty old by now.

clap clap for Bohemia... woohoo! *ironic*

im the consumer... i have the whole right to decide whether something is good or bad, without having to do it better myself! THE HECK! I Payed for it!


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Meh, I just logged into the game and I spawned 1000 meters away from where I logged off last night. My vehicle is gone. The hive server is screwed and nobody on the DayZ team is acknowledging it. I'll give this crap another month. :shadedshu



"All problems in dayz are user generated"
The devs at dayz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> "All problems in dayz are user generated"
> The devs at dayz



see... thats what i mean by morons


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just lol at what you call professional... Arma 2 is one of the worst bugged Games i ever played, and its pretty old by now.
> 
> clap clap for Bohemia... woohoo! *ironic*
> 
> im the consumer... i have the whole right to decide whether something is good or bad, without having to do it better myself! THE HECK! I Payed for it!



What game isn't buggy these days. Gamers are treated like free Beta Testers. And DayZ is a free mod that the makers are not getting any profit out of it till the stand alone is released. And this mod hasn't been out for more then 6 months.

I have not had a single issue with DayZ yet, other then my first instance of graphical errors last night at the Northwest airfield.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Meh, I just logged into the game and I spawned 1000 meters away from where I logged off last night. My vehicle is gone. The hive server is screwed and nobody on the DayZ team is acknowledging it. I'll give this crap another month. :shadedshu



Probably going to have to tolerate it until the BETA is released for the standalone game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> What game isn't buggy these days. Gamers are treated like free Beta Testers. And DayZ is a free mod that the makers are not getting any profit out of it till the stand alone is released. And this mod hasn't been out for more then 6 months.
> 
> I have not had a single issue with DayZ yet, other then my first instance of graphical errors last night at the Northwest airfield.



heck look at BF3. it was buggy as all hell and it was released that way for ~$60. And the BI guys made a damn good game in ArmA II. DayZ just takes the engine beyond what it was designed to do. so unless you can make a better game, I would STFU if I were you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok sweet the server I was just in restarted after I killed 3 people in electro to come to the club house for this shit. 

Can we alteast play the game without arguing who the master dev is?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

I see... well, have fun wasting your precious time on a mod that is not ready yet. 
In my opinion they had better released it on the arma 3 engine, and waited a year, or maybe even more. 

Its not that there are no other good games around,if you dont have to play the mainstream stuff, bugs are faaar less common. 
Will most probably wait for the Beta standalone release, like a bunch of people most probably will by now. 

Before you flame,I dont say its a bad game... but the way this is executed till now, is just frustrating and sad for me.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You better should read the whole text, before you feel insulted... i would have said *played* if i wanted to state what you thought i meant
> That counts for you too, NvidiaIntel!



I didn't feel insulted  But we are part of this beta processes, so when you say there are alphas done by professionals and then alphas *done* by morons, you have no included both sides of the fence, despite that word since you used it for both good and bad. 

Either way, the alphas you speak of are carried out by companies, not by mods. I don't understand the frustration to be honest, it's common place for mods to release in alpha, they don't have a paid crew to test their game. So we get to enjoy it (hopefully) early, and help them get it straight. I'd say it's pretty straight forward why this mod was released in alpha, and I think it's going just fine. As it sits it's not that hard to get everything you want, so losing it sometimes brings some life back into the game.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> Probably going to have to tolerate it until the BETA is released for the standalone game.



I'm hopeful they will be dumping the hive server soon.



Velvet Wafer said:


> I see... well, have fun wasting your precious time on a mod that is not ready yet.



Okay, we will. Most of us understand that this game "isn't ready" yet. It's quite obvious. Anyways, this game at first was meant for a couple servers and about a hundred players. Now there's well over 100,000 players playing at once at a given time. The people who make this game had no idea it was going to be such a success.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't feel insulted  But we are part of this beta processes, so when you say there are alphas done by professionals and then alphas *done* by morons, you have no included both sides of the fence, despite that word since you used it for both good and bad.
> 
> Either way, the alphas you speak of are carried out by companies, not by mods. I don't understand the frustration to be honest, it's common place for mods to release in alpha, they don't have a paid crew to test their game. So we get to enjoy it (hopefully) early, and help them get it straight. I'd say it's pretty straight forward why this mod was released in alpha, and I think it's going just fine. As it sits it's not that hard to get everything you want, so losing it sometimes brings some life back into the game.



its very easy... if i start to like a game, i hate to see it going down because of bad decisions and asshattery of the people who originally made it. 

I honor the devs that do it for free, and still have the time for at least a weekly hotfix. i admit that are not much, but in my opinion, thats the thin line you have to walk when you develop a videogame, and want to to be regarded as "professionals" 

You know... the people you think of there inhuman because of the amount and good quality they do... just look at WIZZARD... he is kinda of a dev, even tho this is no videogame (or is it?  ) and he is like a frickin Robot! 



erocker said:


> I'm hopeful they will be dumping the hive server soon.
> 
> Okay, we will. Most of us understand that this game "isn't ready" yet. It's quite obvious. Anyways, this game at first was meant for a couple servers and about a hundred players. Now there's well over 100,000 players playing at once at a given time. The people who make this game had no idea it was going to be such a success.



Thats what i call flexibility, keeping your info up to date, and thinking in advance... oh well


----------



## Tardan (Aug 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can't wait to see you in game as well! If you need supplies that are hard to find (Backpacks, NVG's, nice weapons, EXEC) let us know



Thanks!

I actually popped a guy earlier and found a Coyote backpack, FN FAL, and a AS50 on him so I'm kind of happy about that. 

Jarvis/Moore(not sure whose voice is whose but hopefully I'll figure it out one day ) gave me some coordinates to a possible tent with some NVGs so I was heading there until the server locked us out. Might try again when I get on in a little bit.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

How did the server lock you out? This shouldn't be happening.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I see... well, have fun wasting your precious time on a mod that is not ready yet.
> In my opinion they had better released it on the arma 3 engine, and waited a year, or maybe even more.
> 
> Its not that there are no other good games around,if you dont have to play the mainstream stuff, bugs are faaar less common.
> ...



Waste of time is a relative thing. I've played this mod a lot and had a lot of fun, don't feel my "precious" time has been wasted. It's unknown if they are using the toolset for Arma 3 anyways. The toolset is out there, and pretty sure Rocket was hired by Bohemia, and the Arma 3 engine is an update of the Arma 2 engine, so it's entirely possible he could be using the new toolset or could add in those features later. 

Either way you seem entirely too concerned with how much fun everyone else is having. We're having fun, this clubhouse didn't get all these posts for nothing, people are on everyday, despite some issues. Everyone has a time when they will quit any game, be it from bugs, or boredom, thats something you have to make the call on yourself, not for others. You say "before I flame", but you already flamed making fun of the time we are wasting, and basically making fun of our choice to play this vs playing a mainstream released game. 

The execution has been just fine for people releasing this mod to us for free when there has been nothing like it before. whining and complaining about something this great that we don't have to pay for and works pretty damn well, is just a good way to stop giving motivation to people who have the ability to make this great stuff for us.



Velvet Wafer said:


> its very easy... if i start to like a game, i hate to see it going down because of bad decisions and asshattery of the people who originally made it.
> 
> I honor the devs that do it for free, and still have the time for at least a weekly hotfix. i admit that are not much, but in my opinion, thats the thin line you have to walk when you develop a videogame, and want to to be regarded as "professionals"



I don't think it's going down at all, they are dealing with the increased players while working on a standalone, not much more to ask for.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

Honestly I don't give a shit if a game has issues, and even if those issues result in me not playing for a bit till they are ironed out. As long as during the moments that I am playing that they are fun full of memories. That is the only thing I care about and won't stop me from playing.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Waste of time is a relative thing. I've played this mod a lot and had a lot of fun, don't feel my "precious" time has been wasted. It's unknown if they are using the toolset for Arma 3 anyways. The toolset is out there, and pretty sure Rocket was hired by Bohemia, and the Arma 3 engine is an update of the Arma 2 engine, so it's entirely possible he could be using the new toolset or could add in those features later.
> 
> Either way you seem entirely too concerned with how much fun everyone else is having. We're having fun, this clubhouse didn't get all these posts for nothing, people are on everyday, despite some issues. Everyone has a time when they will quit any game, be it from bugs, or boredom, thats something you have to make the call on yourself, not for others. You say "before I flame", but you already flamed making fun of the time we are wasting, and basically making fun of our choice to play this vs playing a mainstream released game.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more with that statement.


----------



## Tardan (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> How did the server lock you out? This shouldn't be happening.



Not locked us out necessarily. Maybe I should have worded it better.  I just started experiencing some very bad lag and I disconnected soon after. Tried reconnecting but it was stuck at the "wait for host" screen. Jarvis and Moore started reporting weird inventory issues after, saying that items they were putting in a tent/backpack were disappearing. I think one of them disconnected to see if it would fix their issue but they couldn't get back in after either.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

I now will have to shift focus. I'm done with vehicles. Now, I need to be the best bandito I can be. I need a new name... something that goes with "bandito"...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2012)

Ebandito?


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

Perfect... Or I was thinking ufgy20. Ebandito it is though...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> I now will have to shift focus. I'm done with vehicles. Now, I need to be the best bandito I can be. I need a new name... something that goes with "bandito"...



We should be the Bandito squad. with the Helicopter we have. Just reign hell on people in cities. We killed one guy last night. Alex was too much of a pansy to shoot him, so Brandon did the honors lol!


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

If I see another vehicle I'll just blow it up. It's in my bandito nature. KEEP AWAY FROM ME!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Perfect... Or I was thinking ufgy20. Ebandito it is though...



Wouldn't go with that name, you'd die too much, and when you didn't die I'd have to come and save you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> If I see another vehicle I'll just blow it up. It's in my bandito nature. KEEP AWAY FROM ME!!!



So now you are going to kill everyone?


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to get out the thermals I'm going hunting.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> So now you are going to kill everyone?



Nobody from TPU.. people we know. Maybe with the exception of Ufgy but I wouldn't shoot him right away, it would be a standoff, western style.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nobody from TPU.. people we know. Maybe with the exception of Ufgy but I wouldn't shoot him right away, it would be a standoff, western style.



Brokeback Mountain style!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, i think is ist just a case of severely different view angles, so no bad vibrations. Please forgive me my short phase of anger, i thought there were more people that felt similar regarding this way, but as minority in real, i better shut up now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ok, i think is ist just a case of severely different view angles, so no bad vibrations. Please forgive me my short phase of anger, i thought there were more people that felt similar regarding this way, but as minority in real, i better shut up now



Better watch your back in DayZ now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Ok, i think is ist just a case of severely different view angles, so no bad vibrations. Please forgive me my short phase of anger, i thought there were more people that felt similar regarding this way, but as minority in real, i better shut up now



No bad feelings at all, at least you have realized most here enjoy it rather than continuing to muck it up. Hopefully you keep and eye and watch updates and return, or just get bored and come back later.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Brokeback Mountain style!



C'mon MailMan, you know I ain't like that. Besides, you're probably getting Ufgy's hopes up too much, you big meanie.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> C'mon MailMan, you know I ain't like that. Besides, you're probably getting Ufgy's hopes up too much, you big meanie.



I can't quit you Erocker.....you and MT Alex.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can't quit you Erocker.....you and MT Alex.



You really need to play with us. You can be Calamity Jane. I, of course am Wild Bill and Alex is the stalwart Charlie Utter. We need a base.. Let's make it Cherno.. ALL OF IT! (drunk with power icon here)


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 20, 2012)

Screenshot time!

Lingor island zombie







Double downed choppers again






Brandon as Superman









erocker said:


> Meh, I just logged into the game and I spawned 1000 meters away from where I logged off last night. My vehicle is gone. The hive server is screwed and nobody on the DayZ team is acknowledging it. I'll give this crap another month. :shadedshu



Looked at spot you were helping Moore at


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> You really need to play with us. You can be Calamity Jane. I, of course am Wild Bill and Alex is the stalwart Charlie Utter. We need a base.. Let's make it Cherno.. ALL OF IT! (drunk with power icon here)



and ill be that one guy mailman says i sound like............oh my!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> and ill be that one guy mailman says i sound like............oh my!



You do sound like George Takei. I'm sorry but its true.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You do sound like George Takei. I'm sorry but its true.



I don't even know who that is. So it doesn't bother me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got some SS's as well allen!

Here is me and erocker last thursday IIRC rock out hard in the truck.










We found Erockers truck again!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got some SS's as well allen!
> 
> Here is me and erocker last thursday IIRC rock out hard in the truck.
> 
> ...



Looks like you also have some shock. haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Looks like you also have some shock. haha



I ran into a fence


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I ran into a fence



Who put that fence there!?.........


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I don't even know who that is. So it doesn't bother me.



Thats sad! He was Zulu from the old, TOS Enterprise!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thats sad! He was Zulu from the old, TOS Enterprise!



If that was before 1993. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> If that was before 1993. I have no idea what that is.



I feel sorry for your generation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL phenom!!!











*EDIT*

OMFG that song at 1:26 in this video is FUCKING FUNNY!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 20, 2012)

You never watched the old star trek? 

Did they ever say when the stand alone version of this game is coming out?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

[YT]kzIZ_ygG-kQ[/YT]


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Did they ever say when the stand alone version of this game is coming out?



Rocket in last weeks interview said he plans on October for alpha but realistically it will be november. Either way before end of year and also sounded like Chernarus plus which is same map just with more areas and way more enter able buildings is already done.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopefully it's not as broken as this. That's the main reason I've been holding off on buying everything to play it.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hopefully it's not as broken as this. That's the main reason I've been holding off on buying everything to play it.


He has a full team behind him now, he even named a few people off that have worked on arma 2/3 that were put on his project so it will be fine. Alot changes from doing things yourself to getting a whole team to work on issues.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> We should be the Bandito squad. with the Helicopter we have. Just reign hell on people in cities. We killed one guy last night. Alex was too much of a pansy to shoot him, so Brandon did the honors lol!



Pansy, my ass.  I was the only John Wayne in the bunch - I'm no liar. Brandon should have been telling him we would kill him at first sight, not "come on out we are super friendly with ice cream and cookies."  And it was Kevin on the other gun, smarty pants.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Pansy, my ass.  I was the only John Wayne in the bunch - I'm no liar. Brandon should have been telling him we would kill him at first sight, not "come on out we are super friendly with ice cream and cookies."  And it was Kevin on the other gun, smarty pants.



It was the honorable thing to do and put the young survivor out of his misery...


----------



## Tardan (Aug 21, 2012)

Who has a red car and an ATV with a tent? Just a quick question before I raid it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

That would be the guy who posted above you... Unless there's a second red car out there.


----------



## Tardan (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh ok. I will leave it alone then. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

Somethings wrong with the server... It won't start back up for some reason.. I'm waiting on a response from the hoster.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Somethings wrong with the server... It won't start back up for some reason.. I'm waiting on a response from the hoster.



put on your Ebandito hat and hunt them down


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 21, 2012)

tonight is the last night till Friday that I will be online due to the classes I have to take: 

Blended HTML, XHTML, and CSS
Cisco Network Fundamentals + Lab
CompTIA A+ + Lab
CompTIA N+ + Lab
Security Principles & Policies

If I fall behind or get a bad grade i go into remediation. pray for me brothers, I am entering the Gates of Hell.

On the upside, by the end of the semester I will have my A+ and N+ Certs ^_^


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

If it's up tonight. I'll be away for a few hours, hopefully I can restart the server with my phone, if not, see you Friday.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> You really need to play with us. You can be Calamity Jane. I, of course am Wild Bill and *Alex is the stalwart Charlie Utter*. We need a base.. Let's make it Cherno.. ALL OF IT! (drunk with power icon here)



That's a pretty good compliment, I'll take stalwart any day, and Utter is one of the few good guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Who has a red car and an ATV with a tent? Just a quick question before I raid it.



I have a red car with about 8 tents. Please leave the car its full of weapons if you need one and my tents have a ton of supplies if needed.

*Edit*

Hope its just the server but I just logged in to check my base and EVERYTHING is gone! I hope erocker can restart the server or give someone temp admin so they are able too.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2012)

Question?

I'm on Klen Hill, where the ATV spawns and there are two unnamed snipers just standing there with pistols out.  Both facing same direction (not each other).  Is this a bug?

I can't establish communication and despite having killed 304 zombies over the past two weeks, I've still not even shot at a human.  So I logged out to check out if these are actual in game AI bandits?

I've crawled within ten feet but they just don't do anything.  Would like their rifles 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 21, 2012)

You should check and see if you can loot them. There are no AI bandits in the game, only zombies and real players. Sometimes when people die they stay standing in the spot they died, perhaps they both died in a gunfight, but shouldn't have a weapon in their hands. They will hold their hands out like they are holding a weapon but aren't.

Also no mobs ever spawn up there, unless there is a downed helicopter spawning zombies, otherwise that area is safe.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2012)

Well it seems it was my birthday.  After seeing a lot of people getting killed on screen messages i realised it was impossible these fellows were real (quiet server, 5 people on, three died and I'm still looking at two more, plus me = 6???).  So i took a shot knowing they weren't players.  

Nothing happened (except a blood spray).  They still stood there.

So I went up and looted them....



AS 550(?) anti-material rifle.
Silenced+scoped M4A1
Ghillie suit
GPS
Night Vision and rounds a plenty.

Karma for 300+ zombie kills.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this message was for hackers?


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

Jesus this game is hard work!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> I thought this message was for hackers?
> 
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p561/Allen_Jarvis/dsdas.jpg



This page (German) :

http://dayzcommunity.eu/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5083

has 180 as:



> "player setVehicleInit _svr;"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> I thought this message was for hackers?
> 
> http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p561/Allen_Jarvis/dsdas.jpg



I clicked server control in the map by mistake, it always kicks for that. Go ahead and try it LOL


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I clicked server control in the map by mistake, it always kicks for that. Go ahead and try it LOL



No way - The past few servers I've been on all kick for accessing server control (then ban).

Having looked up a lot of scripts now it's quite depressing how many hacks there are.  I mean, the old C:S scripts for latency reduction were kosher but _kill all player_ scripts???

:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Scripting is bad and I would advise not doing it Just ask the holy taco man LOL


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Jesus this game is hard work!



Use this to head for a barn with some goodies:

http://dayzdb.com/map#3.063.079

Honestly, once you have a hatchet you're set.  If you're being chased by Zombies, find any flight of stairs run up and make a stand.  Z's are piss easy to kill when you're up stairs (they have to walk).  Likewise, inside any large building, they'll walk at you, not run.

Inside decent Barns you'll normally find: Crossbows, Rifles or shotguns.  Crossbow bolts are re-usable so always search the body for the bolt sticking out.

Stay away from big towns on a busy server, you will be killed by other players.  If you're lucky enough to get a server with 'side channel' press the "." until it comes up on screen - at least that way you can attempt to make friends.

If you can, locate a small town with a supermarket - you may find larger backpacks there plus provisions obviously.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Use this to head for a barn with some goodies:
> 
> http://dayzdb.com/map#3.063.079
> 
> ...



Correction... Once you find a MAP you are set! Not knowing were you are is a PAIN! The best places to find a map for a newbie is cherno/Electro Supermarkets. Use the DayzDB map to try and get to one. If there is no map, then farm the place until one spawns. 

By farming meaning take everything that is in the market outside and dump in the street then wait about 10 minutes and stuff will respawn in the market. This same technique can be used in most places like firehouses to get better weapons.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Use this to head for a barn with some goodies:
> 
> http://dayzdb.com/map#3.063.079
> 
> ...



Ive got a crowbar! And found a jerry can. And robbed an afk guy standing in the middle of no where (he was a recent respawn). But it was dark and I got sick of pitch black and turning my light on and off. So I logged and quit for today


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Ive got a crowbar! And found a jerry can. And robbed an afk guy standing in the middle of no where (he was a recent respawn). But it was dark and I got sick of pitch black and turning my light on and off. So I logged and quit for today



Use dayz commander and set to day time only servers. It will show you a list of servers that are day light in time so you will be able to get around easier. I don't recommened someone learning the game to run around at night, hell I almost died yesterday due to it being night time and I left my NVGs at base camp. I walked 6K out of 10K trip and got hit by a zombie that I couldn't see and it made me start bleeding and just my luck I had no bandages. Allen (jarvis) came to my rescue and took me to my base camp. Then I was patched up with NVG and a ride!


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Use dayz commander and set to day time only servers. It will show you a list of servers that are day light in time so you will be able to get around easier. I don't recommened someone learning the game to run around at night, hell I almost died yesterday due to it being night time and I left my NVGs at base camp. I walked 6K out of 10K trip and got hit by a zombie that I couldn't see and it made me start bleeding and just my luck I had no bandages. Allen (jarvis) came to my rescue and took me to my base camp. Then I was patched up with NVG and a ride!



Yeah I gotta find someone I know who plays and team up with them. I've been watching all these videos of groups of 2-4 people stalking or hunting other groups of players and it looks epic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Yeah I gotta find someone I know who plays and team up with them. I've been watching all these videos of groups of 2-4 people stalking or hunting other groups of players and it looks epic.



Once you get a map you can pick the military/firehouses for nice weapons. also there is a full map below of all the heli crash sites that have NICE weapons that can only be found there. Also watch out for zombies around the heli.

http://dayzmodguide.com/dayz-helicopter-crash-site-map/


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I've almost figured out all the controls. So I'll started heading there once I figure out how to equip the crowbar rofl.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Yeah I've almost figured out all the controls. So I'll started heading there once I figure out how to equip the crowbar rofl.



I honestly hate the crow bar but what you can do is right click on it to take it out of your tool belt then it will equip it then press R to reload it LOL then swing away!


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I honestly hate the crow bar but what you can do is right click on it to take it out of your tool belt then it will equip it then press R to reload it LOL then swing away!



The fudge lol... Silly system


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> The fudge lol... Silly system



Yea you have to reload the crow bar and hatchet due to the game not having a melee weapon so its technically act like a very short range gun.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea you have to reload the crow bar and hatchet due to the game not having a melee weapon so its technically act like a very short range gun.



Ha thanks!


----------



## Tardan (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a red car with about 8 tents. Please leave the car its full of weapons if you need one and my tents have a ton of supplies if needed.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Hope its just the server but I just logged in to check my base and EVERYTHING is gone! I hope erocker can restart the server or give someone temp admin so they are able too.



Thanks for the offer but I left your stuff alone.  Did you manage to get your stuff back?

Went to the coordinates Jarvis/Moore told me and ended up in a camp with like 15ish tents! I liberated some stuff from those tents. Hope it isn't anyone's stuff here.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 21, 2012)

My van is gone cant tell if it was taken or despawned because i haven't used it in a few dayz but if you see some1 else in it kill them for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My van is gone cant tell if it was taken or despawned because i haven't used it in a few dayz but if you see some1 else in it kill them for me.



Everything is gone. Hoping erocker can restart the server soon


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 21, 2012)

well im going to server hop and die then see ya on the other side!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> well im going to server hop and die then see ya on the other side!



If I had my tents I would put the stuff I wanna save in it and come along


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was once nvidiaintelftw, but now you shall refer to me as YoungSh4avaaahh216!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

YoungSh4vah216 said:


> I was once nvidiaintelftw, but now you shall refer to me as YoungSh4avaaahh216!



That has to be one of the gayest names I have ever seen.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That has to be one of the gayest names I have ever seen.....



hahahahahha!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Everything is gone. Hoping erocker can restart the server soon



I have several times, your stuff is gone magically reappeared.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> I have several times, your stuff is gone magically reappeared.



Thanks erocker! I have been looking at the personal server with its own hive and if you can get it working correctly it does not despawn things like the main hive does.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks erocker! I have been looking at the personal server with its own hive and if you can get it working correctly it does not despawn things like the main hive does.



Once they allow it, I will do it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got killed while I was off to take a piss  Stole my whole kit man this sux!

I have one set of NVGs left and I will have to dupe them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just got killed while I was off to take a piss  Stole my whole kit man this sux!
> 
> I have one set of NVGs left and I will have to dupe them.



You couldn't dupe in Iraq. Don't dupe now. Hunt that bastard down a skull f#$k him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You couldn't dupe in Iraq. Don't dupe now. Hunt that bastard down a skull f#$k him.



But the strange part of it is I spawned with a weapon in iraq LOLZ


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But the strange part of it is I spawned with a weapon in iraq LOLZ



Thank G-d you never had to respawn! The lag would have been horrible. Took Jesus 3 days and hes got an awesome connection.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank G-d you never had to respawn! The lag would have been horrible. Took Jesus 3 days and hes got an awesome connection.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lolz!

I am honestly surprised I was the ONLY one to make fun of phenoms new name...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Lolz!
> 
> I am honestly surprised I was the ONLY one to make fun of phenoms new name...



Its wrong to make fun of "special" people.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Lolz!
> 
> I am honestly surprised I was the ONLY one to make fun of phenoms new name...



I just felt nothing really had to be said, it was already there for all to see and judge.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

I found a nice creepy baby shaving avatar just for him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Being friendly in this game gets you no where. I am playing US 278 and started from scratch when I come across another survivor that was getting ate by zombies so I help and when I was done I posted friendly and we start talking. He then tells me "WELCOME TO HELL BUDDY" and shoots me instantly in the face with the POS markov PM. WTF has this world came to!


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Being friendly in this game gets you no where. I am playing US 278 and started from scratch when I come across another survivor that was getting ate by zombies so I help and when I was done I posted friendly and we start talking. He then tells me "WELCOME TO HELL BUDDY" and shoots me instantly in the face with the POS markov PM. WTF has this world came to!



This is common practice. Just wait until you get suckered into some guy acting friendly only to shoot you in the back of the head.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> This is common practice. Just wait until you get suckered into some guy acting friendly only to shoot you in the back of the head.



Kinda the same thing happened, I was helping a guy with a hatchet kill zombies and someone in the fucking tree line light us up with like a AK74


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Lolz!
> 
> I am honestly surprised I was the ONLY one to make fun of phenoms new name...



because your the only one that doesnt seem to know that thats what people call me in ts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2012)

why hello! changed again. That other one was annoying to type out every time I wanted to log in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> why hello! changed again. That other one was annoying to type out every time I wanted to log in.



Like a girl trying to figure out what to wear


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> because your the only one that doesnt seem to know that thats what people call me in ts.



Don't count me out here, or in, however you want to say it.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Being friendly in this game gets you no where. I am playing US 278 and started from scratch when I come across another survivor that was getting ate by zombies so I help and when I was done I posted friendly and we start talking. He then tells me *"WELCOME TO HELL BUDDY"* and shoots me instantly in the face with the POS markov PM. WTF has this world came to!



HA!  That's the same thing you typed to the dude that got harassed from the chopper two nights ago.  Maybe he added you to his friends list so he could take revenge.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 22, 2012)

Blowing shit up @ NWAF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

CRAZY NIGHT! Spawned into a random server and was met by a van with three dude saying get it so I did, We went to the NW airfield to loot and got killed. Well I spawn back in and somehow we all spawn together which I found odd so one tells me to come over and he shows me this...... and says lets kill that SOB!


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

Haxx!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well did you kill him or what? And hacker who doesn't run invulnerability?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well did you kill him or what? And hacker who doesn't run invulnerability?



Nope me and his buddies killed some peeps then they logged but the crate is still there we have gold revolver, gold PKP and more!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've only seen one of those crates before, I didn't bother to look in it as the guy also spawned a chopper that Kevin jumped into and fired up, then jumped out of. Then it slid down the hill just West of electro hit a tree, flew up in the air, and came slamming down into a massive fireball. So we got the hell out of there.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 22, 2012)

Old information but for some it may be new!

*General Information*

Target for release is by the end of the 2012 working year.
The release will be for the public alpha version, i.e. not the stable release.
The standalone will provide the dev team with absolute freedom, and they will utilize many aspects of the Real Virtuality engine, not limited to the ArmA 3 version. It will be their own branch of the engine.
Alpha will be heavily discounted, and the end product will never be a fully priced retail product. Rocket mentions that he can’t picture a price over 25 euro (30 USD) for the final. ($15 at start and ramps up to $30)
No pre-ordering, but there will be a premium/collector’s edition available with swag like art prints and concept work.
The game mechanics will stay as they are now.
Focus will be on re-developing game architecture first, and then development of new features.
There will be no “endgame”, but rather continued gameplay decided by the individual player. Kind of like Minecraft before The End was introduced.

*New features*

A new map, “Chernarus Plus”.
Chernarus Plus will have more interactive (enter-able) buildings. Non-interactive buildings will be easier to spot.
Hand combat, in addition to the melee weapons we already have.
Dogs can be a survivor’s companion. “Expect them to track, to warn you of danger, and to follow you. And then get shot. And then you QQ.”
There will be no safe areas on the map.
A quiver for crossbow bolts.
Weapon and gear degradation.
A diary system, allowing other players to see notes left by you when you’re offline, not around, or dead.
A robust web interface, as previewed at Rezzed earlier this summer.
Narrative that will describe the virus background.

*Improvements over the mod*

More weapons. Many of which are custom, “find at home” style weaponry. Cricket bat, anyone?
Zombies will not switch to walking when indoors (once pathing for zambies is fixed and their lifecycle is implemented).
More clothing and player customization, including colors and face.
The humanity system will be fine tuned.
More robust weather system, redesigned from scratch.
Zombies will be much more frightening.
Improved broken limb system.
And entirely new hive syncing system.
Improved anti-cheat measures.
Improved player UI. The inventory is being reworked from scratch.
The female character will be feature complete.
Better performance, including faster loading.

*Future plans*

More islands other than Chernarus, created by either the dev team or the community. Players will travel to them by boat or air.
Increase max player count. 100-200 would be easily achievable, but any more would require a larger map.
More wildlife. “Horses would be cool too.”
Animations will be improved.
There are vague mentions of a revised server hosting scheme.
Add “methods that allow players to create their own systems for things, so if they wanted to create such a system they could”. So perhaps think about Garry’s Mod and how players can program in aspects that affect their own gameplay. Not sure on this one.
Underground “bases” and other construction, but Rocket mentions that it’s a pretty ambitious endeavor to develop.
Group play and faction support.

*Current DayZ mod version*

The current mod version of DayZ will continue to be updated, and will become more open.
Dogs will be coming to the mod (in the next update, v1.7.3) before the standalone.
The possibility of private hive servers.
Lingor Island may be coming to the mod.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2012)

zambies? lold


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> zambies? lold



yea its just like natzis!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but if anyone you know wants to get in on DayZ they have the perfect chance! Its currently 16.79$ at gamefly!



> Gamefly has ARMA II: Combined Operations for $16.79 after promo code "1GFT82012." Not a bad deal for those who want to get into DayZ. Doesn't look like its for Steam


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Stop padding the post count!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Stop padding the post count!



Clubhouses do not count posts LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Clubhouses do not count posts LOL



I guess my sarcasm wasn't strong enough in my previous post...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I guess my sarcasm wasn't strong enough in my previous post...



LOL I am really sleepy this morning  
I didn't get into bed until 2AM then woke up at 5:30AM for work LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> Old information but for some it may be new!
> 
> *General Information*
> 
> ...



They added dogs? So now when someone shoots my dog Ill have emotional investment in killing them.........more then they annoy me. I like it! I really need to install this. I love dogs. They are great to hunt with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They added dogs? So now when someone shoots my dog Ill have emotional investment in killing them.........more then they annoy me. I like it! *I really need to install this*. I love dogs. They are great to hunt with.



I was wondering when this was going to happen?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was wondering when this was going to happen?



I don't wanna derail the thread again but I worry about security. With my OCD I'm like Howard Hughes with my computer..........minus the money, fame, woman, good looks and intelligence.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The dogs aren't in yet, thats next patch. Also I havent heard of anyone with security issues, but I'm sure if you dig deep enough you might find someone out there with a tin foil hat thats throwing accusations.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't wanna derail the thread again but I worry about security. With my OCD I'm like Howard Hughes with my computer..........minus the money, fame, woman, good looks and intelligence.



I honestly think if someone wanted you're info bad enough they could get it so really only way to protect this is to not have it on the PC in the first place but you are right, No thread derailing.

I found a video for you 










Also WHY do I pass out every time I log into a server? Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a super faggoty name for a dog, shame on that owner.

Erocker mentioned the other night that older profiles can become unstable.  With all of the dying and dickin around that you do this may be the case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That is a super faggoty name for a dog, shame on that owner.
> 
> Erocker mentioned the other night that older profiles can become unstable.  With all of the dying and dickin around that you do this may be the case



Yea every server I log into I am getting knocked out. I want to just make it to my camp save my gear and go die somewhere LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That is a super faggoty name for a dog, shame on that owner.
> 
> Erocker mentioned the other night that older profiles can become unstable.  With all of the dying and dickin around that you do this may be the case



My old man has two dogs still. Clyde and Shithead. I miss having one but the wife and I cannot agree on the type of dog to get.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My old man has two dogs still. Clyde and Shithead. I miss having one but the wife and I cannot agree on the type of dog to get.



The dogs are going to start out by just tracking and alerting you but later on will be able to attack zombies and other survivors.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My old man has two dogs still. Clyde and Shithead. I miss having one but the wife and I cannot agree on the type of dog to get.



Just get the type of dog that you want, and get her something that is powered by six D cell batteries in the color of her choice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Just get the type of dog that you want, and get her something that is powered by six D cell batteries in the color of her choice.



9V of love?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Type of dog? Psh get a damn mutt, only type of dog I have ever owned and always been great and doesn't break the bank acquiring one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Type of dog? Psh get a damn mutt, only type of dog I have ever owned and always been great and doesn't break the bank acquiring one.



Its the size she don't like. She wants a small dog and I like big dogs. Some breeds I stay away from, Dalmatians, Pincher's and Chows. I was raised around Pits and American Bulldogs. I like em. Wife not so much. I tried to explain to her a good Brindle Pit is no more then about 45 lbs and super smart. But she sees all these stories on the news about them flipping out. No matter what I tell her about them being abused she just wont have it.

Dogs attacking Zombies may not be a good idea. Zombie dogs ya know?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> *Dogs attacking Zombies may not be a good idea. Zombie dogs ya know?*



Resident evil dogs are what we need!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Resident evil dogs are what we need!



Those were Pincher's. Crap dogs. They don't even need to be zombies for me to shoot em.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Those were Pincher's. Crap dogs. They don't even need to be zombies for me to shoot em.



We need a bad ass jack russel terrier!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its the size she don't like. She wants a small dog and I like big dogs. Some breeds I stay away from, Dalmatians, Pincher's and Chows. I was raised around Pits and American Bulldogs. I like em. Wife not so much. I tried to explain to her a good Brindle Pit is no more then about 45 lbs and super smart. But she sees all these stories on the news about them flipping out. No matter what I tell her about them being abused she just wont have it.
> 
> Dogs attacking Zombies may not be a good idea. Zombie dogs ya know?



See if she'll bite (lol) on a Boxer. Smart dog, looks like a pit, but not the stereotype. I thin kthe stereotype is shit too, know 2 people with pits and they might be the friendliest dogs I've ever seen.

But as far as being on subject, we'll see about dogs. If the little bastard gives my position away I'll put him down myself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We need a bad ass jack russel terrier!



Yeah ok. I would punt that bastard for a DayZ field goal.



1Kurgan1 said:


> See if she'll bite (lol) on a Boxer. Smart dog, looks like a pit, but not the stereotype. I thin kthe stereotype is shit too, know 2 people with pits and they might be the friendliest dogs I've ever seen.
> 
> But as far as being on subject, we'll see about dogs. If the little bastard gives my position away I'll put him down myself.



I might just bring home a Bull Mastiff just to screw with her. Kids see the puppy there is no going back. Ill make her wish she would have agreed to the Bulldog or the Pit. lol

On topic, a Bull Mastiff might be awesome to have running around ferral in DayZ. I would fear a hungry feral Bull Mastiff more then a zombie lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Those were Pincher's. Crap dogs. They don't even need to be zombies for me to shoot em.



you are a terrible person.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah ok. I would punt that bastard for a DayZ field goal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bull Mastiffs are bad ass. I was house sitting they had had a Bull Mastiff the size of a cow. weighed like 180 pounds IIRC.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok Just made it back to my camp and it seems someone has jacked my red car. If you have it thats cool but would like it back please.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

Are your tents there, or is just the car gone? I dont think any of us took your car.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Are your tents there, or is just the car gone? I dont think any of us took your car.



The tents are there but no car 

I know I saved it three times before logging the other day when I raided the airfields so someone probably has it FML!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've only seen one of those crates before, I didn't bother to look in it as the guy also spawned a chopper that Kevin jumped into and fired up, then jumped out of. Then it slid down the hill just West of electro hit a tree, flew up in the air, and came slamming down into a massive fireball. So we got the hell out of there.



It was sliding and i knew i couldnt lift off in time so i said fuck it. I might still have the recording


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The dogs aren't in yet, thats next patch. Also I havent heard of anyone with security issues, but I'm sure if you dig deep enough you might find someone out there with a tin foil hat thats throwing accusations.



FYI Phenom and Reayth both had issues.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI Phenom and Reayth both had issues.



Phenom had an issue with Java.. Which this game doesn't use at all. There are NO client side security problems with this game. Honestly, you just need another computer... Or just unplug your current computer from the internet all together. I guy can dream...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Phenom had an issue with Java.. Which this game doesn't use at all. There are NO client side security problems with this game. Honestly, you just need another computer... Or just unplug your current computer from the internet all together. I guy can dream...



I'm the Joker to your Batman........You need me. YOU COMPLETE ME.

Anyway Reayth was playing and it downloaded a malice installer.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway Reayth was playing and it downloaded a malice installer.



Not related. One would think there would be at least one post on the DayZ forum about something like this. Not one single post about such a thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not related. One would think there would be at least one post on the DayZ forum about something like this. Not one single post about such a thing.



Ill have to take your word for it. Ive never been to the DayZ forum. Just going by what people have told me from here.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It was sliding and i knew i couldnt lift off in time so i said fuck it. I might still have the recording



Oh I know, guy spawned it on a hill, wasn't your fault, but was still funny and nerve wracking at the sametime.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill have to take your word for it. Ive never been to the DayZ forum. Just going by what people have told me from here.



Yeah I haven't heard anything like that either. Unless these people were googling for DL's and just DL'd random things that some random website might have said was the mod. Going right to the DayZ website tel;ls you how to do it exactly. Though I'm surprised they recommend SixLauncher so much when DayZCommander is so much easier to use and just overall better.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got my new pump testing atm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have scanned DayZ folder on both my machine with 3 types of AV/Malware and nothing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

On a side note even MS is now going for a peice of the DayZ pie.

[YT]U8yvLrjnGdU&feature=player_embedded[/YT]


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

Every game publisher will want to make something similar to DayZ. 1.1 million users from a six month old alpha build is unheard of... with the possible exception of Minecraft but DayZ is doing it much quicker.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Every game publisher will want to make something similar to DayZ. 1.1 million users from a six month old alpha build is unheard of... with the possible exception of Minecraft but DayZ is doing it much quicker.



Well SOMEONE needs to build a Zombie survival game with some decent F%$KING graphics already. Wish I was a Billionare. I would have DICE do it.

Only game Ive seen is ZombieU, but thats not multiplayer.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well SOMEONE needs to build a Zombie survival game with some decent F%$KING graphics already.



Facepalm...


Just install DayZ already. You'll find that the openness, scale, lighting, etc. make it a gorgeous game. Videos and the like don't do it justice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fucking hackers! I was in US 1979 and a sniper comes out with an AS50 and I was in electro supermarket well he shoots about 3 shots and misses. I then hid in the left hand side of the supermarket and he was dumb enough to walk right by! I started blasting him with the M1014 with slugs and he started bleeding badly, well I reload and start chasing him and when I started to shoot again I was somehow launched about 800M out into the water behind electro with -60000000000000+e04 blood? WTF!


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

I wish more people would play on our server... Should I continue with it? It seems like a waste at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wish more people would play on our server... Should I continue with it? It seems like a waste at the moment.



I think the main reason is the older version. Try updating back to the latest for now and see if more traffic comes in?


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

It's up to you guys... With 1.7.2.5 we will lose all of our vehicles and they will respawn at their spawn locations with every restart. Aren't you currently using 1.7.2.4 though?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's up to you guys... With 1.7.2.5 we will lose all of our vehicles and they will respawn at their spawn locations with every restart. Aren't you currently using 1.7.2.4 though?



Wonder why this is cause other servers I see with the new update does not do this?


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wonder why this is cause other servers I see with the new update does not do this?



Are you sure about that? http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...-vehicle-inventories-not-saving/page__st__140


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Are you sure about that? http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...-vehicle-inventories-not-saving/page__st__140



The server I was just in restarted and the vehicles were not in their spawn locations? Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The server I was just in restarted and the vehicles were not in their spawn locations? Maybe I am wrong?



Don't know, that's why I asked. Do you have a vehicle in another server?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Don't know, that's why I asked. Do you have a vehicle in another server?



Nope, But after the restart I checked several locations


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope, But after the restart I checked several locations



That's the thing though, even spawns are messed up. Bicycles, turn into buses, etc. I'll do it but I'd like more people to chime in...


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd play on your server but my Scottish ping might make it a bit 'kicky'.  You'd be in awe of my leet survival skills.  402 zombie kills, no humans.  I even tossed the AS50 sniper i had away because it meant I couldn't use my hatchet (with the M4 equipped as well.)

Hey Mailman, as Erocker says, the sheer scale and openness is absolutely unique.  Gfx aren't that bad at all to be honest*.  Close up textures are a bit weak but the vistas and general realism make you not care.

*when they fixing the bloody gfx glitches around airfields and the big towns?


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

Screw it, I'm updating. Barely been anyone on for 48 hours. If this continues, I'm dropping the server. I'll definitely have it up for at least one more month though. Hopefully we'll get some fixes in that time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Screw it, I'm updating. Barely been anyone on for 48 hours. If this continues, I'm dropping the server. I'll definitely have it up for at least one more month though. Hopefully we'll get some fixes in that time.



Once you update check your camp were your vehicles were!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> screw it, i'm updating. Barely been anyone on for 48 hours. If this continues, i'm dropping the server. I'll definitely have it up for at least one more month though. Hopefully we'll get some fixes in that time.



qq


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Once you update check your camp were your vehicles were!


They'll probably be gone.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well maybe if Brandon wasn't such a whore and played on hacking servers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well maybe if Brandon wasn't such a whore and played on hacking servers.



LOL WHAT? WHat do you want me to do? Find my OWN stuff?


^^^^
If anybody hasn't caught the sarcasm but I kinda like fresh spawning and looting more than taking hacked weapons and gear


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

The vehicles are there... for now. A couple people logged on right away so _that _is promising I guess.



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL WHAT? WHat do you want me to do? Find my OWN stuff?



I would suggest not using hacked in weapons. Just sayin.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have two hacked weapons that I know of but only ammo for one.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

They can get you banned. It also adds to ruining the scope of the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have two hacked weapons that I know of but only ammo for one.



 ruins the point of playing, IMHO, and might cause issues with the server. I;d laugh if your hackd weapons were the source of most of the bugs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> They can get you banned. It also adds to ruining the scope of the game.



I will probably drop them out of the tent to despawn next time I am up there.



cadaveca said:


> ruins the point of playing, IMHO, and might cause issues with the server. I;d laugh if your hackd weapons were the source of most of the bugs



I just got them last night after a hacker spawned a ammo box on the shore so can't be because of that unless someone had some before me which probably have.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well SOMEONE needs to build a Zombie survival game with some decent F%$KING graphics already. Wish I was a Billionare. I would have DICE do it.
> 
> Only game Ive seen is ZombieU, but thats not multiplayer.



What? Are you saying DayZ doesn't have good graphics? Personally running across the land scape I find it pretty damn impressive. There are just some weird qwirks, but thats mostly to do with the way the textures for the vanilla game were made, super low res textures on somethings with DLC to make those textures better.



erocker said:


> I wish more people would play on our server... Should I continue with it? It seems like a waste at the moment.



Hopefully the update solves it. I can't speak for others here, but I assume many have the same feeling. I enjoy DayZ and such, but there just isn't much more for me to do in the game. Having decaying items and some of those other things mentioned in the standalone will be a better reason to keep coming back to play. I mostly hop on now just go go save Ufgy when he is almost dead 



erocker said:


> They can get you banned. It also adds to ruining the scope of the game.



As far as I have seen, you can't be banned for using hacked weapons, unless you spawned them in yourself. Have you seen otherwise from the mouth of the devs? If so post up a link, though it doesn't matter too much to me now, it did get boring using the AS50, I switched to a L85 AWS, using Thermal on it is practically the same, and it's much better for killing zombies, just doesn't 1 shot people, but meh.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As far as I have seen, you can't be banned for using hacked weapons, unless you spawned them in yourself. Have you seen otherwise from the mouth of the devs? If so post up a link, though it doesn't matter too much to me now, it did get boring using the AS50, I switched to a L85 AWS, using Thermal on it is practically the same, and it's much better for killing zombies, just doesn't 1 shot people, but meh.



It all depends on the logs and how BattlEye is currently working with hacks. It's not supposed to happen but I remember reading that it has happened (could of just been a hacker telling a false sob story) and it could always be implemented. Global bans can suck.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont see much point in continuing to host a beta server. Seems like the community has plateud and is on the downward slide until standalone. Hackers played a large part in killing this mod in its current state, but also the open endness/lack of a real endgame makes play boring and pointless once u collect a few weapons.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> The vehicles are there... for now. A couple people logged on right away so _that _is promising I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest not using hacked in weapons. Just sayin.


Hes right, on a server with battle eye I could spawn tons of choppers but once I was in one for a bit, I got banned. Hacked shit isn't something you wanna mess with unless the server doesn't have battle eye and isn't on the hive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> It all depends on the logs and how BattlEye is currently working with hacks. It's not supposed to happen but I remember reading that it has happened (could of just been a hacker telling a false sob story) and it could always be implemented. Global bans can suck.



I'd lean towards sob story. I don't think there is a way to tell what weapon you actually killed someone with. As far as Rocket had made it sound, they can tell what your character saves with, and if you save with a hacked weapon it flags you. they might decide to keep a closer eye on your character/account at that point. But thats as far as it goes, unless I assume they start seeing other strange things. 

But yeah I don't think that Battleye can look for anything beyond scripts. But global bans do suck, like I told Kevin when he got banned. I won't hack for anyone, unless they are buying me a boxed copy of the game, I'm not even risking having a game stuck on my Steam forever being banned.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Hes right, on a server with battle eye I could spawn tons of choppers but once I was in one for a bit, I got banned. Hacked shit isn't something you wanna mess with unless the server doesn't have battle eye and isn't on the hive.



Spawning hacked in things and actually running the scripts is most likely what got you banned, not using them. I used a hacked AS50 for a month and wasn't even kicked from a single server. 
We drove around that spawned in Ural that one day for like 30 min and no one got kicked either.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 23, 2012)

Aliveman is a combat logger goof and i have proof!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEdoDSayrZs&feature=youtu.be

give it a few to render.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Aliveman is a combat logger goof and i have proof!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEdoDSayrZs&feature=youtu.be
> 
> give it a few to render.



Yea fuck that guy! I have the decency to atleast attempt to fight back or hide.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 23, 2012)

LARS is a bandit in Electro that will chase you and shoot you with a shotty regardless of where you are. Whether you have 4 buildings between you or not. beware.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's the thing though, even spawns are messed up. Bicycles, turn into buses, etc. I'll do it but I'd like more people to chime in...



Sheesh, it's hard to chime in when it's the middle of a work day.  Personally, I couldn't care less about server traffic as long as we all get and have what we want.  I don't frequent any other servers, what would be the point?  Fortunately, the white truck and the UAZ are still there for the moment.


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wish more people would play on our server... Should I continue with it? It seems like a waste at the moment.



13 people on right now and i don't reconginze any of the names. Unless ufgy is on and changed his name to Master Queef or Qweif Commander or perhaps he is Mr. Schlongdong. Update has brought alot of new people here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> 13 people on right now and i don't reconginze any of the names. Unless ufgy is on and changed his name to Master Queef or Qweif Commander or perhaps he is Mr. Schlongdong. Update has brought alot of new people here.



Yes it has, maybe erocker can set the time back alittle as well were it gets daylight at lunch time and is daylight until 12PM?? OR daylight at 1PM to 1AM EST? this way most the the traffic will be in the afternoon til around 1AM EST. I know it didn't start getting daylight until I got home at 5:30PM yesterday in the server. I think the table below will help picking times













*EDIT*

OMG I just tested a Private hive server and I joined the server in under 25 seconds and had NO desyncs at all. You even start out with a pistol/Map

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/199.21.113.82:2302/


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 23, 2012)

The time is set that way on purpose, as most people have to wait until AFTER work to play


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The time is set that way on purpose, as most people have to wait until AFTER work to play



Yea but 6PM is when it STARTS getting light and most people I have seen do not play after 1AM or so. changing it were it still somewhat light after 1PM to 1AM would be quite feasible


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys need a chopper pilot?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys need a chopper pilot?



Did you finally install the game?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea but 6PM is when it STARTS getting light and most people I have seen do not play after 1AM or so. changing it were it still somewhat light after 1PM to 1AM would be quite feasible



True, true.  Having it light longer during the daytime hours, though, would mean a lot more traffic, which would mean a lot more people roaming the countrysides, which would mean it would be much more likely for ding dongs to find and steal all of our precious shit.  The way the ping is set up, even foreigners that are looking for daytime servers can't play on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> True, true.  Having it light longer during the daytime hours, though, would mean a lot more traffic, which would mean a lot more people roaming the countrysides, which would mean it would be much more likely for ding dongs to find and steal all of our precious shit.  The way the ping is set up, even foreigners that are looking for daytime servers can't play on it.



LOL you said ding dong!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys need a chopper pilot?



Depends how long you plan to keep it in the air.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Depends how long you plan to keep it in the air.



knowing themailman it will last all of 20 seconds before he decides crashing it and killing us all is more fun than flying it around properly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys need a chopper pilot?



After watching this video I would have to say no......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> After watching this video I would have to say no......



I lived. You see me run off on the left side at the screen in the last second. Told everyone to bail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I lived. You see me run off on the left side at the screen in the last second. Told everyone to bail.



But in dayz you have 50/50 chance of making it if you bail. LOLZ


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2012)

mailman can't be a chopper pilot because he doesnt own the game yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman can't be a chopper pilot because he doesnt own the game yet.



Hasn't he said like weeks ago he has the game, just won't play it because he doesn't want to yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been playing the private hive server today and in this world there is some shitty people. I spawned after getting murdered in electro so I take off to zelenogorsk. Well I get there and I see a survivor with a hatchet fight off zombies so I go close and tell him I am friendly and I will help him. Well I proceed to shoot most of the zombie when I get hatcheted from behind! WTF so now I am bleeding and have zombies EVERY WHERE! I finally loose them and hide. After having to run around I only had 2K blood left after bandaging. So then I turn around and with all the ammo in the G17 I had shoot this guy and he starts bleeding. I then call him a "Fucktard and hope you die faggot" I then goto the grocery store and try to heal up with food. This jackass attracts the WHOLE FUCKING TOWN of zombies and runs into the grocery store whacks me again with the fucking hatchet and I pass out while watching the zombies kill him and me at the same time..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hasn't he said like weeks ago he has the game, just won't play it because he doesn't want to yet?



if you believe that then i bet he also sold you land on mars.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually it does show he owns it under his steam games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually it does show he owns it under his steam games.



so he owns the game but has not installed it? typical troll!


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2012)

My server killed me last night. Kept giving me the hourglass when I logged in. Tried to wait it out but was ate by zombies.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> My server killed me last night. Kept giving me the hourglass when I logged in. Tried to wait it out but was ate by zombies.



Same exact thing last night! Luckly I was in the woods the first couple of times.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

I increased the view distance on the server from 1600 to 5000. Let me know if it is working/not working.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]sS1wzdlu-WM[/yt]

Lyrics good, singing...


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 24, 2012)

I get into a server like 1 out of every 10 tries. My battleeye is up to date, anyone have any idea what it could be? I get stuck on loading screen mostly. I 'll leave it for 10 minutes and then try another server. I spend half the night trying to get into a server. Empty ones seem particularily hard. WTF???


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

Why wouldn't you just play on the TPU one?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I should!  However why would it be any different than any others I cant get on is kinda what I'm asking.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, your DayZ Commander should look like this:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

24/40 in erockers server! jesus!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

There's shitin' 33 now!  Dangerous shit.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

Strange how the white truck was the only vehicle taken from camp. It hasn't even been driven lately so I doubt it was a spawn glitch.


----------



## caleb (Aug 24, 2012)

Should one buy this or wait for ARMA3 Dayz?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2012)

There will be no Arma 3 DayZ. DayZ is going standalone and will be based on the engine/toolset of that, but you will have to buy it rather than it just being a mod.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2012)

download it, i will join u my dear friends


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2012)

id actually be up for playing arma 2 campaign or multiplayer with u guys too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There will be no Arma 3 DayZ. DayZ is going standalone and will be based on the engine/toolset of that, but you will have to buy it rather than it just being a mod.



The DayZ stand alone will be Arma 3 Engine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

guys, i will be playing tonight if a small group wants to get together around cherno and go hunting. should be on around 10 pm eastern.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Strange how the white truck was the only vehicle taken from camp. It hasn't even been driven lately so I doubt it was a spawn glitch.



Yup, that sucks the big one.  Same thing happened when the jeep got jacked, both Allen's and your truck weren't taken, and nothing from the loaded tents.  It still seems like the same M.O. to me.  The other crappy part, unless it was an inside job, is that the camp is now compromised.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, that sucks the big one.  Same thing happened when the jeep got jacked, both Allen's and your truck weren't taken, and nothing from the loaded tents.  It still seems like the same M.O. to me.  The other crappy part, unless it was an inside job, is that the camp is now compromised.



You guys need some bear or beaver traps. If its near heavy brush you can hang fish hooks at eye level and add some Punji sticks for good measure. GAME NEEDS TRAPS.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

There are bear traps, but they are kinda rare.  The punji sticks would be nice, but only if you had the option to rub them in human excrement.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 24, 2012)

So the ural camp has been found?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> id actually be up for playing arma 2 campaign or multiplayer with u guys too.



I'm up for some multiplayer if you're still on. Ima get on ts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2012)

OK who have the heli?? Please speak up so we know its accounted for! We may need it soon to do sweeps for our missing vehicles!




Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm up for some multiplayer if you're still on. Ima get on ts.



I would but I have no night vision


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> id actually be up for playing arma 2 campaign or multiplayer with u guys too.





brandonwh64 said:


> OK who have the heli?? Please speak up so we know its accounted for! We may need it soon to do sweeps for our missing vehicles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes talking about plain old arma multiplayer, not dayz


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys need some bear or beaver traps. If its near heavy brush you can hang fish hooks at eye level and add some Punji sticks for good measure. GAME NEEDS TRAPS.



why do WE need bear traps. if you played the game then YOU would need bear traps.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2012)

Some random people keep joining the TS server and screaming, I think I scared them away by blasting music through TS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Some random people keep joining the TS server and screaming, I think I scared them away by blasting music through TS



Should have kicked them!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Should have kicked them!



I don't have admin rights


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> So the ural camp has been found?



Yes.



brandonwh64 said:


> OK who have the heli?? Please speak up so we know its accounted for! We may need it soon to do sweeps for our missing vehicles!



The helicopter was found, stolen, and destroyed - apparently others find the island as alluring as Ducky does.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh well gw2 in 13 hours^^ the games too buggy to care for cars anymore i just kill ppl now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The helicopter was found, stolen, and destroyed - apparently others find the island as alluring as Ducky does.



this is going to happen all the time if certain people broadcast where the location of all of our stuff is on this forum...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is going to happen all the time if certain people broadcast where the location of all of our stuff is on this forum...



damn straight! That is why I did not state the true location of the heli on the forums or TS. 



Kevinheraiz said:


> Hes talking about plain old arma multiplayer, not dayz



I think I figured out how to continue the missions.


----------



## D007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome news, you say they are making dayz with the Arma 3 engine? 
I was worried it would get the shaft and be stuck in the Arma 2 engine.. 

If they really polish it up I'd buy it as a standalone. Hell its what I've been waiting for really. 
Want them to stop these half assed attempts, that will ultimately fail in Arma 2 and make a rock solid, zombie game/mmo/rpg/w/e.

I use to fly insertion/extraction for 3rd infantry in arma, I have years of arma 1, arma 2 experience, controller and all. I did stuff in that thing, that most people wouldn't even attempt.. Or if they did, they'd die anyway.. 
Little bird or Blackhawk?  Autorotation..

Reading up in previous posts, I see they have more vehicles now?
If so I'm hopping back in soon, been hoping to see that happen..
I just don't have the time I use too, I can't be running from point A to point B, then have to go to bed..lol..

Very good news to hear it's going in arma 3..
"In my best Mr. Burns from the simpsons voice"
Exxxceellent..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

is the standalone going to cost $50-$60 or is it gonna be cheap. would be nice to get a discount for playing this in alpha...


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> unless it was an inside job



Pretty sure it was. I'm not too bothered though, gives me something to look for. If someone decides to take my bicycle though, I'm going on a killing spree. I'll just check the other folk's "camps". 

Yes, I know where they are.



Easy Rhino said:


> is the standalone going to cost $50-$60 or is it gonna be cheap. would be nice to get a discount for playing this in alpha...



Cheap.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 24, 2012)

They are going to do what minecraft did in that the Alpha will be like 10 or 15 and then the beta more than that and finally the release some where around $30 no more.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2012)

D007 said:


> Awesome news, you say they are making dayz with the Arma 3 engine?
> I was worried it would get the shaft and be stuck in the Arma 2 engine..
> 
> If they really polish it up I'd buy it as a standalone. Hell its what I've been waiting for really.
> ...



would you be interested in giving heli lessons?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> would you be interested in giving heli lessons?



You do know that we play with an ACTUAL chopper pilot, don't you?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You do know that we play with an ACTUAL chopper pilot, don't you?



who? also, i doubt the chopper in this fail game behaves like a real chopper. even if the pc pilot has an epic joystick...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> who? also, i doubt the chopper in this fail game behaves like a real chopper. even if the pc pilot has an epic joystick...



I'm pretty sure the chopper flight mechanics from ARMA2 are fairly close.  The game is a combat simulator, after all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm pretty sure the chopper flight mechanics from ARMA2 are fairly close.  The game is a combat simulator, after all.



sure, but just because it calls itself a combat simulator does not mean it is a combat simulator


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sure, but just because it calls itself a combat simulator does not mean it is a combat simulator



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VBS2

Is the actual combat simulator, made by the same people using the same engine but this one is used by militaries around the world


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VBS2
> 
> Is the actual combat simulator, made by the same people using the same engine but this one is used by militaries around the world



well then i am an expert marksman and pilot and the military really missed out recruiting me


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> well then i am an expert marksman and pilot and the military really missed out recruiting me



Do i even need to touch that.. or are u attempting to troll and failing


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

Flying the chopper in DayZ is not difficult whatsoever. "Q" goes up. "Z" goes down. Like with driving any vehicle real life or not, everything is done gently to avoid a bad situation.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Do i even need to touch that.. or are u attempting to troll and failing



It's always the same old story with sleazy rhino


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

would you really be qualified to fly a real chopper if you flew one well in arma2? of course not. so saying that a real chopper pilot would be good at flying the chopper in arma2 is silly. like all things it takes practice.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Flying the chopper in DayZ is not difficult whatsoever. "Q" goes up. "Z" goes down. Like with driving any vehicle real life or not, everything is done gently to avoid a bad situation.



true but D007 did the infil/extrct missions so I assume he has some tricks or config suggestions to improve mine and others flights.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The DayZ stand alone will be Arma 3 Engine



Go to 4:30









Like I said, they are using the toolkit, they are using different features from it that branch between the games.



MT Alex said:


> The helicopter was found, stolen, and destroyed - apparently others find the island as alluring as Ducky does.



The problem with the island as a spot to save the chopper, is hat it's a spawn as well. So people will jsut find it while checking chopper spawns.



Easy Rhino said:


> is the standalone going to cost $50-$60 or is it gonna be cheap. would be nice to get a discount for playing this in alpha...



Minecraft model. Soundsl ike $15 if you buy in during Alpha and $30 for Release.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> true but D007 did the infil/extrct missions so I assume he has some tricks or config suggestions to improve mine and others flights.



I did a barrel roll in the chopper when you were offline.  I heard zombies cheering.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> i did a barrel roll in the chopper when you were offline. :d i heard zombies cheering.



i told you that you can do it, suck it death.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> i told you that you can do it, suck it death.



i never said you cant but I was not willing to attempt it w/o practicing.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

The UAZ is a very naughty vehicle. I caught in in the middle of raping my truck.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

What?  It respawned back where it was, where I was parked?



Easy Rhino said:


> would you really be qualified to fly a real chopper if you flew one well in arma2? of course not. so saying that a real chopper pilot would be good at flying the chopper in arma2 is silly. like all things it takes practice.



You, Sir, are definitely a credit to something.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2012)

so standalone dayZ is based on arma II, but with updated graphics.


this is as expected, now to get people to stop talking about arma III


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuck yeah, today was a awesome day in DayZ. I repaired a bus, now we have a party bus, I got shot and killed then I found my killers and shot them in their fucking assholes, got almost all my loot back (Just lost a few mags) and I buried their bodies so they don't get their stuff back  Dat adrenalin
P.S. Thanks to MT Alex for the rides :3

Also, look at my bus, my bus is amazing.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, it was righteous.


----------



## Tardan (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Brandon, did you ever find your red car? The red car I told you about earlier is still there, so I'm not sure if that is your camp or if it belongs to the guy that stole your car. It has two ATVs and three tents with it also.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Hey Brandon, did you ever find your red car? The red car I told you about earlier is still there, so I'm not sure if that is your camp or if it belongs to the guy that stole your car. It has two ATVs and three tents with it also.



Let's go get it!


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> The UAZ is a very naughty vehicle. I caught in in the middle of raping my truck.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/arma2oa2012-08-2416-03-34-13.jpg



Thats vehicle's "doin da Dewp"


----------



## Tardan (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Let's go get it!



Sure. I logged out nearby so just lemme know when you're good to go. Anyone else want to get the second ATV with us?  If not I'll get my brother to hop on with us and we'll go park it somewhere safe.

Also, did you want me to hop on TS? Not sure it's safe to say its location on the forum.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Join teamspeak tardan. Its probably my red car someone had stole.

I am in TS as right noww


----------



## D007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> would you be interested in giving heli lessons?



It just takes time behind the stick.. Really once you know how to fly you have an idea of the limitations of the vehicle.. Now you can start trying to bend those limits.
Also I'm still recalibrating my controller for arma since I lost my calibration..oops.. If my thrust isn't set right, I won't even be able to autorotate..

Just put a chopper in the map editor and go to town. 
Try learning how to stop fast for quick insertions and pick ups. 
pulling back full and cycling up to max speed as a brake for example, is a fun one to try..

If you break to the side while you're doing that, you can turn it sideways in relation to the ground. At that point you can cycle up, to use that upthrust as a stopping mechanism.
Follow through the rotation until you come full circle and it's basically like stopping on a dime.
It's a very short stop anyway, would destroy a real chopper in a heartbeat if you tried it likely..lol..
It helps to have some altitude, dive into it, then pull back and to the side. 

Also, don't get cocky.. Cocky pilots kill their passengers.. I only ever do that in extremely hostile situations.. It's tricky.

Autorotation is cycling the engine down max when you loose power from being shot for example.. You need forward momentum though or  a lot of altitude. When you cycle the engine to the appropriate rpm you'll hear it in the sound of the blades, like a synchronized sound. Then you know you hit the sweet spot.. Once you get close to the ground you cycle up full power and you will gain speed and altitude, just long enough to not smash your chopper into the ground.  

Very common chopper maneuver. I hope I explained it right. It's been a bit. I would hop back into single player and fly it for hours and hours, until I considered myself safe to ace pilot again.

gl




MT Alex said:


> I'm pretty sure the chopper flight mechanics from ARMA2 are fairly close.  The game is a combat simulator, after all.



PS:
lol no the physics are not at all realistic, nor is the control of any of the vehicles in arma..
if they were, that maneuver I mentioned would not be possible..

I'm no chopper pilot, I'm a game pilot..lol..
But a real chopper pilot knows all about the tricks for sure^^.
Ask him to explain autorotation to you..


----------



## Pvt.PackingPeanut (Aug 25, 2012)

*Gah*



Tardan said:


> Hey Brandon, did you ever find your red car? The red car I told you about earlier is still there, so I'm not sure if that is your camp or if it belongs to the guy that stole your car. It has two ATVs and three tents with it also.



! I'm sorry but that was my brother and I's camp  we worked hard to get that gear and steal your car...(lol) However, if you haven't noticed when I was on right now there are quite a few hackers and I'd suggest rolling back the server until you fix it because they're car magneting EVERYTHING and killing everyone...among other things, of course...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2012)

D007 said:


> PS:
> lol no the physics are not at all realistic, nor is the control of any of the vehicles in arma..
> if they were, that maneuver I mentioned would not be possible..
> 
> ...



Anyone who has read Chickenhawk knows about autorotation, as well as beating off in your bunk

Anyhow, I just spawned in to make sure all our shit was in order, sure enough, it was, but when I was examining the contents of the UAZ, everything in camp disappeared.  I'm pretty confident things will reappear after a respawn, it could be because there were 38 out of 40 people on the server.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

Pvt.PackingPeanut said:


> FUCKERS! I'm sorry but that was my brother and I's camp  we worked hard to get that gear and steal your car...(lol) However, if you haven't noticed when I was on right now there are quite a few hackers and I'd suggest rolling back the server until you fix it because they're car magneting EVERYTHING and killing everyone...among other things, of course...



The point of the game is to fight, and loot. We fought and looted.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Anyhow, I just spawned in to make sure all our shit was in order, sure enough, it was, but when I was examining the contents of the UAZ, everything in camp disappeared.  I'm pretty confident things will reappear after a respawn, it could be because there were 38 out of 40 people on the server.



Nevermind, after talking with PackingPeanut I guess it was just a hacker teleporting every vehicle on the map to one location.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Fuck yeah, today was a awesome day in DayZ. I repaired a bus, now we have a party bus, I got shot and killed then I found my killers and shot them in their fucking assholes, got almost all my loot back (Just lost a few mags) and I buried their bodies so they don't get their stuff back  Dat adrenalin
> P.S. Thanks to MT Alex for the rides :3
> 
> Also, look at my bus, my bus is amazing.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120824/bus.png



http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Amazing+Horse/


LOOKIT MAH BUS, MAH BUS IS AMAZING


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The point of the game is to fight, and loot. We fought and looted.



I beg to differ.  The point of the game is to survive a zombie apocalypse.  I'm on 450 zombies kills to zero humans.  I hunt and loot, without getting seen by other people.  

It's like playing Hitman or Thief.  You don't need to kill other players unnecessarily.  Sure, if someone takes a shot at you, waste them but I'm a sneaky looter.  And my favourite transport is still a bicycle!

Though last bike i was on glitched my backpack when i rejoined and i lost all my food, water, pistol ammo and bandages.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I beg to differ.  The point of the game is to survive a zombie apocalypse.  I'm on 450 zombies kills to zero humans.  I hunt and loot, without getting seen by other people.
> 
> It's like playing Hitman or Thief.  You don't need to kill other players unnecessarily.  Sure, if someone takes a shot at you, waste them but I'm a sneaky looter.  And my favourite transport is still a bicycle!
> 
> Though last bike i was on glitched my backpack when i rejoined and i lost all my food, water, pistol ammo and bandages.



Fighting the zombies and looting the towns :3 I only hunt people that try to kill me, and the only reason I kill people I see is because no one in this game is trustworthy, they will steal a gun from your pack and shoot you for the rest of your gear. I do try to avoid people though :3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I beg to differ.  The point of the game is to survive a zombie apocalypse.  I'm on 450 zombies kills to zero humans.  I hunt and loot, without getting seen by other people.
> 
> It's like playing Hitman or Thief.  You don't need to kill other players unnecessarily.  Sure, if someone takes a shot at you, waste them but I'm a sneaky looter.  And my favourite transport is still a bicycle!
> 
> Though last bike i was on glitched my backpack when i rejoined and i lost all my food, water, pistol ammo and bandages.



You don't loot other peoples bases while they are alive (well you can if you want trouble). In a zombie apocalypse finding a setup could be a base for people who have already died, it;s not really an option to leave all that good shit behind.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nevermind, after talking with PackingPeanut I guess it was just a hacker teleporting every vehicle on the map to one location.



Yep your right. Both vehicles are gone! Check your camps!


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep your right. Both vehicles are gone! Check your camps!


V3S, 2 Quads, Bicycle, Dirtbike, Truck are all still here. Anyone needs something just ask.

Won't be on much in next few days as GW2 has arrived.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well seems like the red car was jacked again. I should have ran over those tents again! I will give you today but I am coming back to that camp and using hand grenades to blow EVERYTHING up! 

Prepare your ANUS!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2012)

is erocker's server down?


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 25, 2012)

I got killed by a hacker last night for blowing up his tractor. Games getting old when u kill some1 then everyone dies.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> is erocker's server down?



Nope, why do you ask?



catnipkiller said:


> I got killed by a hacker last night for blowing up his tractor. Games getting old when u kill some1 then everyone dies.



Every hacker's GUID that has been on the server have been banned. 5 in the last 24 hours.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I got killed by a hacker last night for blowing up his tractor. Games getting old when u kill some1 then everyone dies.



I guess that's why I just spawned dead?  I aborted and hoped thing would fix themselves, but instead I'm on the coast with absolutely zero gear, no flashlight or anything, in the pitch black.  Could be the guy named IMA MURDA JU!!!!


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I guess that's why I just spawned dead?  I aborted and hoped thing would fix themselves, but instead I'm on the coast with absolutely zero gear, no flashlight or anything, in the pitch black.  Could be the guy named IMA MURDA JU!!!!



I don't get why that happened... No hackers on since last night. At least your vehicle doesn't just up and spawn wherever it pleases. I love my truck but I hate it. Last night it decided to give Moore a visit. Thanks again Moore for taking care of the truck and returning it.. I'll teach it some discipline sooner or later.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't get why that happened... No hackers on since last night. At least your vehicle doesn't just up and spawn wherever it pleases. I love my truck but I hate it. Last night it decided to give Moore a visit. Thanks again Moore for taking care of the truck and returning it.. I'll teach it some discipline sooner or later.



Yes, it is weird.  I still have my camo and all my kills, which is strange.  Nice you got your truck back, I'm hoping my stuff is at the camp.  It was goofy when everything just went POOF last night and disappeared.  I'm beginning my long run North.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, it is weird.  I still have my camo and all my kills, which is strange.  Nice you got your truck back, I'm hoping my stuff is at the camp.  It was goofy when everything just went POOF last night and disappeared.  I'm beginning my long run North.



The hackers seemed to have teleported almost every vehicle to some point on the map last night including some players. After I banned them and gave their GUID's to BattlEye, I restart the server and most things seemed to have gone back to where they're supposed to be. Your Jeep is fine.  Oh, I had my bicycle turn into a tractor last night too. Pretty sure the hackers did something nasty to the tractor, can't find that.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 25, 2012)

glad to see that guys u have a trucks now


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, theres this new interesting glitch


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

Restart the server plz its loading so slow atm.


----------



## fox102383 (Aug 26, 2012)

Server seems to be running fine on my side!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have just came to the conclusion that my vehicle WILL NOT SAVE  every server restart it goes back to its the last spot it actually saved.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

*push me and then just touch me*

Some hacker made my day. He had like a rainbow of smoke gernades behind him playing satisfaction over voip and had god mode on. He filled the super market in smoke and tanked my fps. Then he was gone. I dont mind that kind of hacker as he never hurt anyone. I'm probably the funniest thing iv had happen yo me in dayz.


----------



## fox102383 (Aug 26, 2012)

lol I took a guy out last night with my lee enfield,he was perched up on top of a grainery  bin building.Was fully decked out too with a 50 cal and thermal and everything,I just sneaked up on him and pop!! right in the back of the head! lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am hoping for 1.7.3 to be rolled out soon maybe it will fix glitches, tents, and car spawns.

Look at this shit







Thanks for the edit. Something is up with my internet and double posting


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Look at this shit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/hacked.png



He must have taken it off the hard point of a downed chopper.  I was saying that would be swell just last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

Funny little video

BUTTSEX










Hacked in mountain bikes!










LOL wow!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 27, 2012)

people have more fun hacking this game then playing it properly. i have a feeling that even with all of the bug fixes when it goes retail that most servers are going to have tons of mods.


----------



## D007 (Aug 27, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> people have more fun hacking this game then playing it properly. i have a feeling that even with all of the bug fixes when it goes retail that most servers are going to have tons of mods.



Likely, that's how it's always ended up in OFP and Arma 1.
No one cares about the rules of using this mod. It's just coding and anyone can hack it, slap it into their own script and wala, modified version of dayz..
I could take it right now and add super cobras if I wanted.. Wouldn't be much fun though...lol..


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought the maker of the mod just said there will be no modding at first.


----------



## D007 (Aug 27, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I thought the maker of the mod just said there will be no modding at first.



People could steal it easily enough.
The only thing that stops me is I have respect for peoples work.
I would actually ask him before I modded it..
A lot of people won't ask but those same people, will likley end up making crappy versions anyway..
Generally better to stay with the developing team.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I thought the maker of the mod just said there will be no modding at first.



All I got to say is Lingor Island.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

Found the party bus if anybody wants it. I am in TS with grid ref!


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am hoping for 1.7.3 to be rolled out soon maybe it will fix glitches, tents, and car spawns.
> 
> Look at this shit



Stop playing with hackers!

*My whore of a truck wandered off again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Stop playing with hackers!
> 
> *My whore of a truck wandered off again.



Yea I am guessing once the server restarts, my car will be gone as well. Atleast I know were it goes.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I am guessing once the server restarts, my car will be gone as well. Atleast I know were it goes.



It did restart around 4am. If your car is there, you're a luck sob. My truck is out getting humped by some other car most likely.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> It did restart around 4am. If your car is there, you're a luck sob. My truck is out getting humped by some other car most likely.



No I stole it back this morning around 10AM and its parked well.... somewere safe so if it leaves this time I will know the server is def not saving.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 27, 2012)

lets forget about the cars and have death matches in electro!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> lets forget about the cars and have death matches in electro!



Sounds like CoD now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> lets forget about the cars and have death matches in electro!



Pretty much. Another Monday and no news on a patch. All we get is Rocket's twitter feed claiming dogs are hard.

*READ THIS AND RESPOND:*

1.7.2.5 or 1.7.2.4 again?

Let me know.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds like CoD now.



Every time you post in this thread I facepalm myself hard. I'm starting to get a bloody nose now...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Pretty much. Another Monday and no news on a patch. All we get is Rocket's twitter feed claiming dogs are hard.
> 
> *READ THIS AND RESPOND:*
> 
> ...



I hate to say it but I believe you were right! 1.7.2.4 is what we may need to stick with until 1.7.3 is released. We WILL get hit with less traffic though.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

Possible setbacks from "downgrading"

-Vehicles may go back to their spawns (this might be fun for something to do)

-We'll all probablly spawn on the coast.

-Gear and tents should save with the transition.

I won't make any changes until tomorrow at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Possible setbacks from "downgrading"
> 
> -Vehicles may go back to their spawns (this might be fun for something to do)
> 
> ...



I would say go ahead and do it on next server restart (the one this afternoon I guess?) 

Also!! for those who are plagued with the graphical glitches I have found a temp cure! When you start getting them, stop and hit escape key to bring up menu then hit ALT+Enter to go windowed mode then ALT+Enter again to go back full screen and BAM! no more glitches for a while. Found it out this morning trolling reddit.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say go ahead and do it on next server restart (the one this afternoon I guess?)



I want others to chime in as well. It will be tomorrow morning if we decide to change.

Thanks for the glitch tip! Much better than exiting the game all together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want others to chime in as well. It will be tomorrow morning if we decide to change.
> 
> Thanks for the glitch tip! Much better than exiting the game all together.



Yea I used it quite a few times this morning in stary, NW AF, Balota, and cherno. It worked every time.

*Edit*

Pretty neat non hive server I found

72.5.195.229:2302

DayZ ATOMIC GAMING[NON HIVE]|*[SERVER 1]*|[100+ VEHICHLES][95883/1.7.2.5][Regular](www.atomicgn.com)[WORKING VEHICLE INVENTORIES


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Aug 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want others to chime in as well. It will be tomorrow morning if we decide to change.
> 
> Thanks for the glitch tip! Much better than exiting the game all together.



You are going to lose player base again if you downgrade.  I know you were ancy that last time no one was playing after you downgraded, and that's why you put back the latest release.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> You are going to lose player base again if you downgrade.  I know you were ancy that last time no one was playing after you downgraded, and that's why you put back the latest release.



Why are you telling me what I obviously know already? 

This is why I'm asking the people that play on the server... YOU!


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All I got to say is Lingor Island.




I believe in his interview he said when the stand alone comes out it will be locked down so no modding then. I think it's ok to now.....


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I believe in his interview he said when the stand alone comes out it will be locked down so no modding then. I think it's ok to now.....



Nope. When the standalone comes out, the mod will be opened up to more mods and configurations.. I just wish they'd let us do this now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I believe in his interview he said when the stand alone comes out it will be locked down so no modding then. I think it's ok to now.....



You might be thinking of him talking about Scripting being gone.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want others to chime in as well. It will be tomorrow morning if we decide to change.
> 
> Thanks for the glitch tip! Much better than exiting the game all together.



i agree with a downgrade. The 1.7.2.5 version is still buggy as all hell. And the scripting can not be removed since the scripting is how the ArmA engine does everything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wished I could figure out how to setup a private hive server like the one I posted earlier.

It has to be one of the best well maintained monitored server I have ever been on. They have 100 vehicles total and I only found one. Its not too drastic in regular when you spawn you get a hatchet and compass. They also have side chat (server chat) enabled but you cannot use your mic or you will get banned. They have FULL control of the server and can do what they need too. Why can't the dev's take a look at servers like this and think about the BIG picture.


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2012)

So.. should I just ditch this server and we can all play on a private hive?

Btw, Ural is gone and the Jeep is gone.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> So.. should I just ditch this server and we can all play on a private hive?
> 
> Btw, Ural is gone and the Jeep is gone.



Do this!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> So.. should I just ditch this server and we can all play on a private hive?
> 
> Btw, Ural is gone and the Jeep is gone.



It would be interesting if we could figure out how to set one up though. After all, the mod is going standalone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am saying we should all try to figure out how to do this. hell loading speeds were phenomenal! I was in the game in under 20 seconds. 

I am not saying ditch the server but do research on this private hive.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am saying we should all try to figure out how to do this. hell loading speeds were phenomenal! I was in the game in under 20 seconds.
> 
> I am not saying ditch the server but do research on this private hive.


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am saying we should all try to figure out how to do this. hell loading speeds were phenomenal! I was in the game in under 20 seconds.
> 
> I am not saying ditch the server but do research on this private hive.



Buy a very powerful computer and the best internet connection you can buy. Setup a server. This cannot be done through an official hosting company that I use.

I just want to know if people from here will be playing on the server I currently pay for. If not, no need to have it anymore. 

I presonally like to play the game the way it is meant to be played. I don't really care for most of these non hive servers just so I can spawn with beanz and use hacks. Lame.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Buy a very powerful computer and the best internet connection you can buy. Setup a server. This cannot be done through an official hosting company that I use.
> 
> I just want to know if people from here will be playing on the server I currently pay for. If not, no need to have it anymore.
> 
> I presonally like to play the game the way it is meant to be played. I don't really care for most of these non hive servers just so I can spawn with beanz and use hacks. Lame.



Yes we want to play with how its meant to be played but that doesn't involve non saving cars tents and player spawns along with limited access to server settings.

I guess our best bet is to just downgrade like you mentioned earlier and wait for 1.7.3



Kevinheraiz said:


>



I don't think this is how they have it setup. They are using a dedicated xeon machine that allows for all stuff to be saved locally and this includes players/vehicles/tents




erocker said:


> So.. should I just ditch this server and we can all play on a private hive?
> 
> Btw, Ural is gone and the Jeep is gone.



You're right! It was there this morning when I stole the car back. They took it all!


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, I'm reverting the server back to 1.7.2.4 and I will make a thread in the official DayZ forum to "advertise" the server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Alright, I'm reverting the server back to 1.7.2.4 and I will make a thread in the official DayZ forum to "advertise" the server.



Honestly have you thought about just resetting the vehicles were its every man for himself?

Its like wheres waldo all over again!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Alright, I'm reverting the server back to 1.7.2.4 and I will make a thread in the official DayZ forum to "advertise" the server.



To what end?

I'd like to get some stuff out of the vehicles before hand.

EDIT:  Ah, I see, now that I read a few posts above, and chatted with Brandon.  Personally, I really enjoy having the server around.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> lets forget about the cars and have death matches in electro!



this would be a lot of fun but tough to arrange. if we set up a meeting time and place in electro on erocker's server we could have a hilarious time killing eachother. of course if we broadcast that date and time on tpu then it will be filled with bandits looking for an easy score.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2012)

*Great Map*

I stumbled across this site for the Map and locations of spawns etc.

http://db.dayzwiki.com/map/chernarus


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope. When the standalone comes out, the mod will be opened up to more mods and configurations.. I just wish they'd let us do this now.



Ok so your saying that when the game comes out the mod will be opened up to more modding, but when the standalone game comes out there will be no modding of it as he says here at 11:50...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V5Eq0aiVX4U#!

 I was talking about the standalone in my earlier post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess the server died? Me and alex were moving vehicles back when it crashed and now it doesn't show up.


*Edit*
back up, probably maintenance.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

Shit DayZ Players Say


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2012)

people, you need to have more patience. please take your ADD meds and settle down. this game is intended to be survival slow paced fun. get some food, find some guns and kill as many zombies as you can and stay alive as long as possible. as you get better at the game you kill more zombies and live longer. the goal is to essentially never die and have killed thousands of zombies. 

needing LOLOMGGUNSSSSSS and ROLFCOPTERS to enjoy the game is, in my opinion, missing the point. the dayz devs are working very hard to get this game to a retail state and it will take time. i don't mind the bugs because im not concerned about losing vehicle spawns or every once in awhile losing my weapon loudout or spawn point.

so please just chill and give erocker a break. running a server with all of you demanding updates and rollbacks while complaining about bugs will drive him crazy. let's just play and have fun. if you want OMGGUNSSSS and ROLFCOPTERS in a stable game environment please go play BF3.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> people, you need to have more patience. please take your ADD meds and settle down. this game is intended to be survival slow paced fun. get some food, find some guns and kill as many zombies as you can and stay alive as long as possible. as you get better at the game you kill more zombies and live longer. the goal is to essentially never die and have killed thousands of zombies.



Exactly how i play mate.  How many zombie kills you got?  I'm at 500+ (still no humans)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> people, you need to have more patience. please take your ADD meds and settle down. this game is intended to be survival slow paced fun. get some food, find some guns and kill as many zombies as you can and stay alive as long as possible. as you get better at the game you kill more zombies and live longer. the goal is to essentially never die and have killed thousands of zombies.
> 
> needing LOLOMGGUNSSSSSS and ROLFCOPTERS to enjoy the game is, in my opinion, missing the point. the dayz devs are working very hard to get this game to a retail state and it will take time. i don't mind the bugs because im not concerned about losing vehicle spawns or every once in awhile losing my weapon loudout or spawn point.
> 
> so please just chill and give erocker a break. running a server with all of you demanding updates and rollbacks while complaining about bugs will drive him crazy. let's just play and have fun. if you want OMGGUNSSSS and ROLFCOPTERS in a stable game environment please go play BF3.



Oh please if zombies were really running around you can bet your bottom dollar I would be having some epic real world lulz. Doing donut's in crowds of zombies, setting them on fire, dragging them behind ATV's, shooting off all the limbs and then peeing on them, blowing them up. Come on man.......just surviving isn't fun. THRIVING is fun.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh please if zombies were really running around you can bet your bottom dollar I would be having some epic real world lulz. Doing donut's in crowds of zombies, setting them on fire, dragging them behind ATV's, shooting off all the limbs and then peeing on them, blowing them up. Come on man.......just surviving isn't fun. THRIVING is fun.



its not that i would have the same opinion as you often, but in this case, i think i have


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

So this ENB mod for Arma 2 works in Day Z.

Some might like it.

[yt]s-GEFsYbs6s[/yt]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh please if zombies were really running around you can bet your bottom dollar I would be having some epic real world lulz. Doing donut's in crowds of zombies, setting them on fire, dragging them behind ATV's, shooting off all the limbs and then peeing on them, blowing them up. Come on man.......just surviving isn't fun. THRIVING is fun.



how would you know, you don't play the game...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> how would you know, you don't play the game...



I live the game son.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I live the game son.



seriously, your trolls are not even good anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> seriously, your trolls are not even good anymore.



I don't think you even know what a troll is anymore......maybe you never knew. Anyway back on topic. How many installations do I have to do to play this game?


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think you even know what a troll is anymore......maybe you never knew. Anyway back on topic. How many installations do I have to do to play this game?



So are you actually going to install it? I mean, I pretty much sum up most of your posts here as trolling, you know it to be true.

1. Install ArmA II and Arma II Operation Arrowhead in Steam (You can do both at once)

2. Start each and get to the main menu screen, then exit.

3. Download and install DayZ Commander.

4. Using DayZ commander, Install the newest ArmA II beta and DayZ version 1.7.2.4

5. See you in Cherno !#@%@!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> So are you actually going to install it? I mean, I pretty much sum up most of your posts here as trolling, you know it to be true.
> 
> 1. Install ArmA II and Arma II Operation Arrowhead in Steam (You can do both at once)
> 
> ...



hrm, it has been over two hours. i assume his internet connection is so bogged down from downloading arma 2 that he can't reply.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, it has been over two hours. i assume his internet connection is so bogged down from downloading arma 2 that he can't reply.



LOL he was just in TS


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 28, 2012)

so servers down graded?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> so servers down graded?



Yep it has.


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Aug 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> So are you actually going to install it? I mean, I pretty much sum up most of your posts here as trolling, you know it to be true.
> 
> 1. Install ArmA II and Arma II Operation Arrowhead in Steam (You can do both at once)
> 
> ...





I used the six launcher to install mine. Is there a difference in how commander installs? Like, does commander work better? six launcher seems pretty buggy and often gives me issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> I used the six launcher to install mine. Is there a difference in how commander installs? Like, does commander work better? six launcher seems pretty buggy and often gives me issues.



dayz commander is better for updating and finding serves!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> dayz commander is better for updating and finding serves!



+1

Even though I don't use it primarily I do wholeheartedly recommend it instead of Pish Launcher.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> people, you need to have more patience. please take your ADD meds and settle down. this game.....blah........blah....blah.......please go play BF3.



I'm not even sure what preempted this diatribe, was it the video Kevin posted that preceded your post?  All this time I thought the Hare Krishnas were the only ones doing some good in the world.



Jimmy2k9 said:


> I used the six launcher to install mine. Is there a difference in how commander installs? Like, does commander work better? six launcher seems pretty buggy and often gives me issues.



DayZ Commander kicks Six Launcher into a bloody pulp.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 29, 2012)

Commander is good but many times it has lied to me about the time of day!!! I hate nights!


----------



## fox102383 (Aug 29, 2012)

Day Z Commander works better than Six Launcher any day of the week!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2012)

Piss buckets.

I just got killed by the combat logger Robert F. in our Ural camp.  The jeep was gone, so was the Ural.  He snuck up behind me when I was moving stuff from a tent to my ATV to bug out.  Use extreme prejudice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Piss buckets.
> 
> I just got killed by the combat logger Robert F. in our Ural camp.  The jeep was gone, so was the Ural.  He snuck up behind me when I was moving stuff from a tent to my ATV to bug out.  Use extreme prejudice.



Yea he should be kicked from the server for that combat log he did the other night. Can't wait til there is a way to fix the combat logging! I had that guy and he never fought back just alt + f4'ed :shadedshu

If found this! I am gonna setup a VM at home to test this out.

http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/77641-howto-dayz-with-working-database-replica/http://

How to update the server

http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/74281-how-to-creat-a-dayz-server/


----------



## kn0x187 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Day Z "Arma 2" Mod*

Check this out, Great Discovery. Also what you think about the quality. Running on Ultra!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuz4nU8fnkg


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166422

A 2000+ post thread on Dayz


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2012)

kn0x187 said:


> Check this out, Great Discovery. Also what you think about the quality. Running on Ultra!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuz4nU8fnkg



I immediately closed the video after seeing you have advertisements turned on. You are welcome to participate in this forum, but not just to spam links to your videos to make money.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

kn0x187 said:


> Check this out, Great Discovery. Also what you think about the quality. Running on Ultra!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuz4nU8fnkg



A hacker teliported all vehicles to one location. Happened on our server as well until erocker restarted


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Installing dayz server!







http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/88261-dayz-server-controlcenter/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Installing dayz server!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120829/Capture010777.jpg
> 
> http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/88261-dayz-server-controlcenter/



i hope you plan on running the server natively on a quad core machine with about 8 gigs of ram and at least a 20mb connection at the center of the country


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i hope you plan on running the server natively on a quad core machine with about 8 gigs of ram and at least a 20mb connection at the center of the country



Just testing for the time being but sure I have about 5 quad cores including two 2600K's and a I7-920  Also have a home connection of 25mb down and 10mb up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just testing for the time being but sure I have about 5 quad cores including two 2600K's and a I7-920  Also have a home connection of 25mb down and 10mb up.



10mb up residential connection on the east coast is going to be laggy as all hell for players from anywhere west of ohio. i am glad people are looking to avoiding the hive but i am afraid it will take away from the powerful server erocker has paid for and is managing. what is worse, i have a pretty good feeling people are just going to spawn a ton of shit and turn it into a game that it was never intended to be.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just testing for the time being but sure I have about 5 quad cores including two 2600K's and a I7-920  Also have a home connection of 25mb down and 10mb up.



Server up yet?


----------



## kn0x187 (Aug 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> I immediately closed the video after seeing you have advertisements turned on. You are welcome to participate in this forum, but not just to spam links to your videos to make money.



I'm a Machinima partner, [link removed due to ads]

Not my fault i get ad's on my videos


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2012)

kn0x187 said:


> I'm a Machinima partner, www.youtube.com/kn0x187
> 
> Not my fault i get ad's on my videos



You can check mark that you do not want to display ads, so yes it is your fault.


----------



## kn0x187 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You can check mark that you do not want to display ads, so yes it is your fault.



Are you a Machinima partner? No, Get off me yeah?

You don't know if maybe being a partnered it is auto-set on the setting. thanks 
now keep it moving.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2012)

kn0x187 said:


> Are you a Machinima partner? No, Get off me yeah?
> 
> You don't know if maybe being a partnered it is auto-set on the setting. thanks
> now keep it moving.



Step 1: Go to settings
Step 2: Click "Do not allow advertisements to be displayed on my video"

I do indeed help run a partnered channel, so get off your high horse you self promoting slack jawed faggot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> 10mb up residential connection on the east coast is going to be laggy as all hell for players from anywhere west of ohio. i am glad people are looking to avoiding the hive but i am afraid it will take away from the powerful server erocker has paid for and is managing. what is worse, i have a pretty good feeling people are just going to spawn a ton of shit and turn it into a game that it was never intended to be.



this was never intended to take over erockers server it is just an experiment I was going to see how easy it was to setup a private hive server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 30, 2012)

kn0x187 said:


> Are you a Machinima partner? No, Get off me yeah?
> 
> You don't know if maybe being a partnered it is auto-set on the setting. thanks
> now keep it moving.



It has nothing to do with any of that honestly. I don't think ads are that big of a deal, if you are a member of the community (if anyone who was a regular here and contributed had ads, I don't think anyone would really care). But when you join this month, have 0 posts, and are linking videos with ads, it comes off as a spammer. you have made 3 posts, and your first ever was linking a video to your channel that has ads.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> this was never intended to take over erockers server it is just an experiment I was going to see how easy it was to setup a private hive server.



ahh, sorry didn't mean to come off defensive. let us know how it goes as i would love to see how well a server can run when it is disconnected from the hive. perhaps the hosting company erocker is using will soon provide a way to disconnect from the hive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahh, sorry didn't mean to come off defensive. let us know how it goes as i would love to see how well a server can run when it is disconnected from the hive. perhaps the hosting company erocker is using will soon provide a way to disconnect from the hive.



I will do  I didn't get much time to finish last night but I will work on it more today I hope.

Its kinda complicated due to having to use MySQL for the fake hive setup.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will do  I didn't get much time to finish last night but I will work on it more today I hope.
> 
> Its kinda complicated due to having to use MySQL for the fake hive setup.



let me know if i can help. im pretty good with databases.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 30, 2012)

Meh, all good things come to an end.

After 587 Zombie kills some coward shoots me at NWA while I'm fleeing a zombie train.  I died alone on a nasty German server.

That was 20 days of hillbilly survival.  

Now to start again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I stumbled across this site for the Map and locations of spawns etc.
> 
> http://db.dayzwiki.com/map/chernarus



Check out this map erocker


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok I say we start a challenge to see who wants to crawl (prone) across then entire map of Dayz!

How long would it take? Of course one would have to avoid zombies and be left alone and people could find the guy and give him food and water. We could even start a donation to the brave soul. I would give a few bucks to see someone do it and if lots of peeps did too, the chap might make a good bit of cash!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> *Ok I say we start a challenge to see who wants to crawl (prone) across then entire map of Dayz!
> *
> How long would it take? Of course one would have to avoid zombies and be left alone and people could find the guy and give him food and water. We could even start a donation to the brave soul. I would give a few bucks to see someone do it and if lots of peeps did too, the chap might make a good bit of cash!


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 1, 2012)

This is dayz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPcm0KvHoOo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> This is dayz
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPcm0KvHoOo



Damn hackers spawning in chickens!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmm did my other post get deleted?


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 2, 2012)

More hacking More lulz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uDVLyHvRAg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2012)

Sigh! It's next to impossible to play DayZ now without it being ruined by hackers. 

Twice I got pwn'd today by the same hacker teleporting around. 

>.<


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I'm out of blood and need a rescue, hopefully some of you will be around later tonight, Ducky is likely the closest to my position, the lower third East of the map.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I'm out of blood and need a rescue, hopefully some of you will be around later tonight, Ducky is likely the closest to my position, the lower third East of the map.



grid coords?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok I am on TS and waiting for beans...


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2012)

Almost ready for some action...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Almost ready for some action...



We are waiting!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 3, 2012)

Six launcher and Six updater have been replaced with Play with Six http://play.withsix.com/

Play with Six supports the Lingor DayZ mod etc. 

I have installed it and it looks 

You can easily install the Lingor Mod through it without hassles. 
Just click DayZ Lingor in the mod list and click install.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone know what this new Lingor category is?







EDIT:  Nevermind, I just found this.  Sounds interesting.

EDIT EDIT:


Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Six launcher and Six updater have been replaced with Play with Six http://play.withsix.com/
> 
> Play with Six supports the Lingor DayZ mod etc.
> 
> ...



Or just use Commander, like I found out.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 3, 2012)

check out this SMK mod. they need this for DayZ total 

[yt]vklOq6KFQy4#![/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2012)

Erocker did you take your other server down?


----------



## D007 (Sep 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Anyone know what this new Lingor category is?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120903/Untitled.jpg
> 
> ...



Lol anyone remember what I said earlier, about how the dev could not control who does what to this mod? Yep..... It's just that easy... The game is open source anyway, he has no legal claim that I can see.

Private hive server ftw.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 5, 2012)

Follow this guide to tweak and fix ArmA II for best performance. 

http://www.moddb.com/forum/thread/arma-2-ultimate-tweak-thread

I changed the settings accordingly and damn if it aint great. I have a 27" 1920x1200 monitor at 16:10 ratio so I set my Horizontal FOV to 100 which gave me 74 vertical FOV. then I converted it to radians 1.29. This is my FoVTop.

Divided it by 1200 or 10, then multiplied by 1920 or 16 and rounded it to 2 places after the decimal. that was my FoVLeft.

Changed my mouseSmoothing setting from 30 to 1 made a big difference as everything is smoother feeling now.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 5, 2012)

are hackers still a problem in this game? should I wait for WarZ/DayZ Standalone, or buy Arma 2 CO?

have you guys seen the WarZ gameplay?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> are hackers still a problem in this game? should I wait for WarZ/DayZ Standalone, or buy Arma 2 CO?
> 
> have you guys seen the WarZ gameplay?



get Arma 2 Co. Even when you are tired/annoyed of/at DayZ, you can play the great game Arma2.


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2012)

I need some testers for a private server. If you want in, please PM me, or let me know here and I will give you the information.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2012)

Our very own Emilia Earhart.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^^^

I am def having a bad night! here is another example


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep, he was having a bad day


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yep, he was having a bad *dayz*


----------



## Hugis (Sep 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> I need some testers for a private server. If you want in, please PM me, or let me know here and I will give you the information.



Ill have a look round a test server if my ping will let me on


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent you the info.

This is the base you aren't allowed to raid. Lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 6, 2012)

I played Lingor last night. Seems a'ight I guess. Lookin' forward to normal DayZ being updated.

https://twitter.com/rocket2guns/status/243627892339253248/photo/1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Has to be one of the worst night for vehicles I could have had. Yea criminal, I hope the new patch comes day cause GFX glitches suck and we need stuff to save in our pub server.

*NEWS!*

UPDATE PENDING! 1.7.2.6

Affected Addons:

* dayz
* dayz_code
* dayz_server (server)

Target date:

* Thursday 6 September 2012 (GMT)

Confirmed Changelog (WIP):

* [NEW]  Bear trap has chance to spawn on infected hunters
* [FIXED]  Graphical glitches with dead bodies (Bodies should now not display graphical glitches)
* [NEW] Three UI options available: Default (indicators only), Debug (indicators + debug window), None (only base ArmA2 UI)
* [FIXED] Tents and vehicles not saving correctly ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/41502 )

In Process Changelog (WIP):

* [FIXED] Converting between magazine types resets ammo count (Now only contains previous number of rounds)
* [NEW] Option to flip vehicles that have rolled


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I played Lingor last night. Seems a'ight I guess. Lookin' forward to normal DayZ being updated.
> 
> https://twitter.com/rocket2guns/status/243627892339253248/photo/1



I'm skeptical about the graphical glitches being resolved, especially since they are so hit and miss.  Sometimes they are nonexistent, others they make certain areas unplayable.  Why the dead military zombies aren't simply removed is a total mystery to me.  Speaking of hit and miss, I don't recall ever getting the glitches from barbed wire, while others get it all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm skeptical about the graphical glitches being resolved, especially since they are so hit and miss.  Sometimes they are nonexistent, others they make certain areas unplayable.  Why the dead military zombies aren't simply removed is a total mystery to me.  Speaking of hit and miss, I don't recall ever getting the glitches from barbed wire, while others get it all the time.



I get glitches from barbed wire sometimes but the ALT + Enter fix does it for me. Also did you read my last post! THEY HAVE MADE IT SO YO U CAN FLIP ATV'S!


----------



## D007 (Sep 6, 2012)

yay @ option to flip vehicles... lol..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2012)

*flips ATV*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSo_JfEkbJmTL-YDumqS4ufjFbcZm2weOz__x6L02jHYK3YGXPI&t=1
> 
> 
> *flips ATV*



I hate being stuck on my side when the ATV hits a magical bump on bridge.

Here is the issues we face!


----------



## Hugis (Sep 6, 2012)

Erocker is your server on latest dayz or 1.7.2.4?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hugis said:


> Erocker is your server on latest dayz or 1.7.4?



Its on 1.7.2.5


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate being stuck on my side when the ATV hits a magical bump on bridge.



Erocker can right an ATV that flips like no tomorrow.  I took the clinic, but this will be nice.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2012)

**From Tunngle**
To make all Vehicles repairable you have to change "dayz_code\compile\fn_selfActions.sqf", Line 44

Original


```
if  (! IsNull cursorTarget and  ! _inVehicle and  ( player distance cursorTarget <  3 ))  then  {  / / Has some kind of target
```


to


```
if  (! IsNull cursorTarget and  ! _inVehicle and  ( player distance cursorTarget <  6 ))  then  {  / / Has some kind of target
```


The original code assumed that you can get within 3 meters (in Game) to the center of an vehicle.
With this set to 6 Meters you can repair all vehicles i'd have the change to get on so far, including MV-22 and CH-47.

**From Tunngle** 
This is my vehicle spawn file, and the classes file. I don't have anywhere to host files. Enjoy.

VEHICLE SPAWN


```
10314121553079 Ikarus [79,[10314.1,2155.32,-1.19209]] On the Main road in Elektrozavodsk
104548887210334 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [334,[10454.8,8872.1,0]] At the gas station east of Gorka
106412807320227 Ikarus [227,[10641.2,8073.22,0.00663757]] At the Polana general store
108127268630204 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [204,[10812.7,2686.29,0]] In the small complex between Drakon island and Elektrozavodsk.
112164423480132 UH1H_DZ [132,[11216.4,4234.81,0.00119019]] At the top of Rog Castle
113516663350255 datsun1_civil_3_open [255,[11351.6,6633.52,0]] In the large sheet-metal building in Dolina
114234734790213 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_CIV_EP1 [213,[11423.4,7347.94,0.00274658]] Near factory on the north of Dolina (GR: 115076)
11461311380706 ATV_US_EP1 [6,[11461.1,11380.5,0.000762939]] At top of a hill South-South East of Krasnostav. (GR: 114039)
114633754590219 S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 [219,[11463.3,7545.93,0]] On the road between the factory north of Dolina and Polana
114843113836021 ATV_US_EP1 [17,[11483.7,11382.7,0.0155945]] At top of a hill South-South East of Krasnostav. (GR: 114039)
119453913030169 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [169,[11945.3,9130.34,4.19617]] Outside Berezino hospital
120126126401018 UH1H_DZ [18,[12012.6,12640.1,0.00793457]] In a Hanger at Krasnostav Airstrip (NE)
121307351690353 S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 [353,[12130.7,3516.89,6.67572]] On the main road in Kamyshovo
12167497486012 S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 [12,[12167.4,9748.55,0]] In the football field near the military camp in Berezino
129039443140165 SkodaBlue [165,[12903.9,4431.38,0.00242615]] Found in Tulga (GR: 128109)
130884710860341 V3S_Civ [341,[13088.4,7108.57,0]] In the Quarry at Solnichniy
1312901155970100 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 [130,[13129.8,11560,0.0706997]] Half sunken, on the edge of Black Lake SE of NEAF
133675660110167 S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 [167,[13367.5,6601.11,0.0126638]] On the gas station north of Solnichniy (GR:133087)
191571244220252 UralCivil2 [252,[1915.7,12442.2,0.000778198]] Small building complex along the road between Grozovoy Pass and Lopatino (GR:019029)
19672914720310 car_hatchback [310,[1967.18,9147.22,0.00106812]] House at the end of the dirt road South South-West of Lopatino
25786508410123 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [123,[2578.59,5084.11,0]] Zelenogorsk supermarket
27683600020346 UAZ_CDF [346,[2768.26,6000.16,0.00302124]] Between Zelenogorsk and Sosnovka
2792531140051 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [51,[2792.48,3114.03,-1.52588]] On the secondary road that leads south out of Bor (Closest to Komarovo)
2882352705015 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [15,[2882.28,5270.49,0.0126953]] In Zelenogorsk on the main road that leads to the East
29472203690211 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [211,[2947.2,2036.92,0.00710678]] On the main road, next to the railroads, west of Komarovo (Right North of the lighthouse on the shore)
35726254530108 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [108,[3572.62,2545.29,0.00117016]] On the main road leading North/North West out of Komarovo
37022604400122 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 [123,[3702.04,6044.31,0.00994873]] At Green Mountain
37281866900250 UAZ_RU [250,[3728.07,8669.01,0.000427246]] On the road immediately southwest of Vybor
37488599070284 ATV_US_EP1 [284,[3748.59,5990.87,0.00488281]] At Green Mountain. (GR: 037083)
3790889611021 UAZ_RU [21,[3790.79,8961.09,6.10352]] In front of Supermarket in Vybor (GR: 038064)
405971165880166 ATV_US_EP1 [166,[4059.32,11658.4,0.00622559]] At top of mountain dirt trail NW of NWAF
408671167010355 ATV_US_EP1 [347,[4087.09,11669.4,0.0127563]] At top of mountain dirt trail NW of NWAF
423801078170300 UH1H_DZ [300,[4238.04,10781.7,0]] At International_Airfield (NW), north part of the runway
45636450530322 UralOpen_INS [322,[4563.58,4505.33,0]] In the red hangar in Kozlovka
47901257140184 UAZ_CDF [184,[4790.13,2571.35,0]] In a hangar at Balota airfield
49526561650224 datsun1_civil_3_open [224,[4952.64,5616.51,0.00234985]] Beside a house near the southern barns/factory area (? Pulkovo ?)
51368236240356 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [356,[5136.85,2362.43,0]] East end of Balota airfield, outside warehouse.
62375770570132 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [132,[6237.49,7705.66,0]] In the Stary Sobor near Barracks
6293178271046 SkodaGreen [46,[6293.12,7827.12,0.00143433]] Next to the grey Skoda(unusable) on Stary Sobor Military Camp
6295078338093 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [93,[6294.96,7833.77,6.10352]] ?
63191773360266 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 [266,[6319.15,7733.65,0.000366211]] At Stary Sobor Military Camp
6359327688042 UH1H_DZ [42,[6359.33,2768.85,0]] On the back side of Hospital at Chernogorsk (the one near the red buildings)
64043320990215 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [215,[6404.28,3209.92,0.000431061]] To the left of the northern most bus stop in Chernogorsk (GR: 065124)
65785287540228 hilux1_civil_2_covered [228,[6578.48,2875.43,-1.33514]] On the Main road in Chernogorsk
68465247650168 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 [168,[6846.48,2476.5,0]] At International Hotel in Chernogorsk
7154981571028 UH1H_DZ [28,[7154.94,8157.14,0.00424194]] In the field NE of Novy Sobor
78030353500251 datsun1_civil_3_open [251,[7802.95,3535.03,2.81334]] In a gated/fenced-off area on the west-side of Prigorodki
79183723400103 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [103,[7918.32,7234.04,0.0188293]] ?
80016334250106 Skoda [106,[8001.59,3342.51,0.00014782]] Southern part of Prigorodky, near the road.
80279707620132 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [132,[8027.87,7076.17,0.0022583]] ?
80391291640356 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [356,[8039.13,2916.39,0.00257635]] Near the shore south of Prigorodki
80913335030101 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [101,[8091.3,3350.31,0.0133638]] ?
81156929550151 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 [151,[8115.63,9295.5,0.00604248]] Far West of Gorka at the end of the Dirt Road at Altar (GR: 081060)
83426246050223 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [223,[8342.6,2460.51,0.0132484]] ?
83469245830182 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [182,[8346.94,2458.27,0.0158215]] ?
863516858507 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [7,[8635.13,6858.49,0.035614]] On the Dirt Road North of Guglovo that leads to Gorka (GR: 085073)
878381172580186 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [186,[8783.76,11725.8,0.00302124]] South East of Gvozdno in the field, near a building (GR: 091043)
88305286400337 ATV_US_EP1 [337,[8830.5,2863.95,0.0141296]] On top of the hill directly NE of Cap Golovo (Lighthouse between Chernogorsk and Elektrozavodsk) (GR: 088124)
88375284470130 ATV_US_EP1 [130,[8837.48,2844.75,0.00938416]] On top of the hill directly NE of Cap Golovo (Lighthouse between Chernogorsk and Elektrozavodsk) (GR: 088124)
96763888070312 Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 [312,[9676.34,8880.75,3.05176]] At the three Gorka barns
9687236048084 UH1H_DZ [84,[9687.2,3604.85,0.0254517]] In a large, open field, directly west of Pobeda Damm
52 S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 [57,[6700.86,2997.46,0.00144005]] Cherno Gas Station
53 TT650_Ins [184,[3598.42,2223.14,0.00142527]] Komarovo Docks
50 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [265,[13413,6644.87,0.00144148]] ?
169 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [256,[3007.32,7456.63,0.00143433]] Pushtoshka Gas Station
54 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [198,[1818.76,2199.59,0]] Kamenka Dock/Motorcycle
55 SkodaGreen [202,[7102.1,2775.58,0]] Cherno Big Yellow Crane
56 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [202,[6377.37,2739.99,0]] Cherno Apts
57 hilux1_civil_2_covered [57,[6700.86,2997.46,0.00144005]] Cherno Gas Station
58 UH1H_DZ [19,[12155.1,9736.76,0.00143909]] Berezino Football Field Chopper
59 UH1H_DZ [263,[10285.1,12039.6,-0.143524]] Black Mtn
60 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [112,[4417.41,5665.42,0.00137329]] Pulkovo Green House
61 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [188,[3000.38,5588.61,0.00167847]] North Zelenogorsk Near Fence
62 hilux1_civil_3_open_EP1 [179,[2943.86,5419.49,0.00143433]] North Zelenogorsk
63 Ural_INS [103,[8405.53,12235.7,0.00125122]] Gvozdno Awning
64 UH1H_DZ [359,[1814.97,10081.6,0.00151062]] West of Lapatino
65 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_CIV_EP1 [343,[4508.21,6400.21,0.00219727]] ?
66 UralCivil [321,[4616.83,6781.95,0.00119019]] Rogovo Behind Barn
68 UralCivil [274,[2693.96,5590.92,0.00135803]] Zelenegorsk Gas Station
67 SkodaBlue [116,[2478.3,5081.21,0.00143433]] Zelenogorsk Grocery Store
69 car_sedan [309,[3421.91,4899.31,0.00143433]] Drozhino Small House
70 UH1H_DZ [278,[4856.71,7488.38,0.00149536]] NE of Rogovo behind trees
71 UH1H_DZ [304,[3793.4,4506.43,0.00198364]] Kozlovka, West Field
72 LadaLM [211,[4434.58,4684.85,0.326752]] Kozlovka Garage
73 datsun1_civil_1_open [202,[3000.21,6725.65,0.00146484]] ?
85 M1030 [302,[6474.04,6196.02,0.00115967]] Vyshnoye
74 UAZ_RU [273,[2547.65,6435.92,0.00137329]] Sosnovka
75 UH1H_DZ [200,[4932.39,4436.55,0.00115967]] East of Kozlovka, West of Nadezhdino
76 M1030 [294,[2996.34,7457.77,0.00128174]] Pushtoshka Gas Station
77 SUV_TK_EP1 [118,[3123.97,7956.55,0.00143433]] Pushtoshka Empty Lot
78 Ikarus_TK_CIV_EP1 [350,[5773.97,4713.04,0.00112915]] Nadezhdino East Dirt Road
79 Lada_base [221,[3643.93,8986.68,0.00146484]] Vybor Gas Station
80 SkodaRed [49,[2870.14,9704.06,0.00140381]] Lapatino
81 TT650_Gue [164,[5821.51,4975.37,0.00140381]] East Nadezhdino
82 UH1H_DZ [81,[6019.75,5243.25,0.00138855]] Field east of Nadezhdino
83 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [80,[6532.96,6058.21,0.00146484]] Vyshnoye
84 UH1H_DZ [70,[2927.44,15120.2,0.00140381]] Grozovy Pass
86 UH1H_DZ [193,[7326.83,5608.99,0.00164795]] N of Mogilevka
87 hilux1_civil_3_open_EP1 [185,[4915.88,12556.1,0.00132751]] Petrovka
88 VWGolf [283,[7622.34,5171.25,0.00143433]] ?
89 ATV_CZ_EP1 [154,[8422.86,4964.8,0.00144958]] Crossroads SW of Mog
90 Ural_CDF [125,[6011.8,10409.9,0.00143433]] Grishino
91 SkodaRed [39,[5931.85,10149.3,0.00143433]] Grishino Grainary
92 TT650_Gue [262,[12380.5,10984.1,0.000961304]] Khelm End of Road
93 TT650_Gue [140,[5786.19,8692.54,0.00146484]] Kabanino
94 hilux1_civil_1_open [190,[12709,9711.32,0.00143862]] Berezino Lumber Yard
95 TT650_Gue [300,[12940.4,10182.4,0.00143862]] Berezino North Near Train Station
96 Volha_1_TK_CIV_EP1 [273,[13153.8,10238.1,0.0015955]] Berezino North Near Dock Container
97 Ural_INS [294,[13137.1,10416,0.00143862]] North Berezino Industrial Underneath
98 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [232,[12896.1,9578.83,0.00145102]] Berezino East Near Shore,Green House
99 TT650_Gue [299,[12637.6,9497.62,0.00144196]] Berezino SE Near Lumberyard in a yard
100 SkodaBlue [198,[12330.1,9127.05,0.00143814]] Berezino S Near Barns
101 ATV_CZ_EP1 [9,[12065.9,9021.8,0.00147247]] Berezino S Near Loading Dock
102 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [244,[11788,9010.52,0.00135803]] Berezino West Near Log Cabin
103 hilux1_civil_1_open [343,[11709.9,9155.09,0.00144196]] Berezino West Near Blue Doored Industrial
104 Volha_1_TK_CIV_EP1 [324,[12297.6,8463.57,0.00147629]] Nizhnoye T section
105 UH1H_DZ [115,[12071.2,7487.85,0.00114441]] Orlovets N of town on a hill
106 LandRover_TK_CIV_EP1 [176,[12218.7,7353.84,0.00143433]] Orlovets Near Long Barn
107 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [241,[12070.4,7208.58,0.00141907]] Orlovets Near Red Barn
108 UH1H_DZ [134,[11929,6804.35,0.00189209]] Dolina NE of town On Hill
109 ATV_CZ_EP1 [191,[12237.9,6291.1,0.00158691]] Dolina East of town
110 SkodaGreen [184,[12608.3,5739.07,0.0014801]] Solnichny West Near Dirt Road
111 UH1H_DZ [243,[12236.1,5440.04,0.00149536]] Hill NE of Msta
112 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [106,[11511.6,5513.22,0.00143433]] Mst Behind Two Story Barn
113 TT650_Gue [329,[11253.9,5460.47,0.00138855]] Msta In Town
114 datsun1_civil_1_open [47,[12472.6,4386.46,0.00177002]] Tulga Dirt Road
115 TT650_Ins [311,[12688.1,4383.07,0.00163269]] Tulga Near Log Cabin
116 LandRover_TK_CIV_EP1 [257,[12826.7,4484.61,0.00180054]] Tulga Backyard
117 SkodaGreen [273,[12671.9,4336.23,0.00125122]] Tulga Backyard
118 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [325,[12071.4,3637.57,0.00148153]] Kamyshovo
119 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [351,[12059.5,3575.46,0.00143862]] Kamyshovo
120 TT650_Gue [84,[11996,3459.39,0.00151205]] Kamyshovo
121 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [177,[12218.5,3492.34,0.00139618]] Kamyshovo
122 TT650_Gue [198,[1855.75,2144.3,0]] Kamenka Dock Containers
123 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [86,[1747.8,2173.08,0.00144243]] Kamenka House
124 hilux1_civil_1_open [355,[1724.78,2246.3,0.00122452]] Kamenka Backyard
125 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [160,[1901.25,2263.31,0.00149918]] Kamenka
126 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [325,[6709.79,2857.35,0.11007]] Cherno Shed
127 UralCivil2 [132,[6667.93,2717.41,0.00143862]] Cherno Near Grainary
128 M1030 [44,[6793.72,2586.05,0.00143862]] Cherno
129 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [303,[6854.67,2564.86,0.00143766]] Cherno
130 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [230,[6807.02,2460.73,0.00143862]] Cherno
131 TT650_Gue [323,[6788.02,2356.99,0.144685]] Cherno
132 ATV_CZ_EP1 [61,[6644.23,2339.98,0.00143862]] Cherno
133 Volha_1_TK_CIV_EP1 [44,[6495.5,2355.61,0.00143862]] Cherno
134 UAZ_Unarmed_TK_CIV_EP1 [274,[6330.41,2466.48,0.0014348]] Cherno
135 SkodaRed [62,[6277.46,2607.03,0.00142431]] Cherno
136 UralOpen_INS [226,[6573.21,2608.04,0.00143862]] Cherno
137 UralCivil [56,[6934.99,2676.78,0.00143862]] Cherno
138 UAZ_CDF [183,[7037.5,2598.57,0.00143862]] Cherno Dock Containers
139 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [213,[7053.17,2531.15,0.00143862]] Cherno
140 UralCivil2 [54,[6994.18,2413.88,0.00143862]] Cherno Docks
141 hilux1_civil_2_covered [124,[10345,2224.33,0.00136471]] Elektro Firehouse
142 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [92,[10334.6,2114.37,0.0903425]] Elektro Train Station
143 SkodaGreen [14,[10277.9,1898.91,0.139906]] Elektro Blue Industrial
144 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [90,[10068.8,1887.57,0.00143862]] Elektro
145 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [80,[10051.9,1959.02,0.00143862]] Elektro
146 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [166,[10001.1,2080.39,0.00143862]] Elektro
147 LadaLM [174,[10143.6,2213.68,0.00149345]] Elektro
148 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [204,[10418.2,2207.65,0.00143862]] Elektro
149 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [54,[10461.3,2047.27,0.00144863]] Elektro
150 VWGolf [336,[10500.1,2005.77,0.00148916]] Elektro
151 ATV_CZ_EP1 [242,[10583.4,2106.12,0.00153351]] Elektro
152 Ural_CDF [59,[10754.9,2234.27,0.00125504]] Elektro
153 car_sedan [134,[10597.4,2334.41,0.0014348]] Elektro
154 Ikarus_TK_CIV_EP1 [240,[10549.3,2378.27,0.00145197]] Elektro
155 UAZ_RU [169,[13079.2,7180.52,0.00143862]] Solnichny Near Three Story
156 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [132,[12900.4,7023.42,0.00168037]] Solnichny Barns
157 car_hatchback [92,[12912.2,6285.71,0.00180531]] Solnichy West Road
158 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [290,[12758.3,6158.26,0.00155449]] Solnichy West Road
159 Volha_1_TK_CIV_EP1 [347,[1597.24,3810.02,0.00114441]] Pavlovo
160 TT650_Ins [198,[1877.55,3899.61,0.00161743]] East Pavlovo
161 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [238,[2585.7,3444.8,0.00138855]] East of Pavlovo at T
162 Skoda% [189,[12757.5,9337.54,0.00143862]] S of Berezino in Tree Farm
163 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [275,[12802.8,8419.35,0.00143623]] N of Nizhnoye near Conveyor
164 SkodaBlue [275,[12802.4,8415.33,0.00143147]] N of Nizhnoye near Conveyor
165 hilux1_civil_3_open_EP1 [358,[12916.3,8112.35,0.00138664]] Nizhnoye
166 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [4,[7146.62,7683.73,0.00143433]] Novy Sobor
167 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [165,[7052.11,7643.97,0.00143433]] Novy Sobor
168 SkodaRed [331,[6935.09,7813.07,0.00143433]] Novy Sobor
170 datsun1_civil_2_covered [276,[3676.01,8252.23,0.00119019]] ?
171 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [197,[3875.85,8929.84,0.00140381]] Vybor in Alley
172 V3S_Civ [147,[1592.32,7803.71,0.0015564]] ?
174 M1030 [128,[2206.02,9631.04,0.00138855]] ?
175 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [138,[2815.91,9960.63,0.00125122]] Lapatino
176 V3S_Civ [67,[3025.37,11815.4,0.00134277]] N of NWAF end of dirt road
177 Ural_CDF [111,[4083.07,11656.2,0.00137329]] N of NWAF End of Paved Road
178 Ural_CDF [145,[6903.87,11404.4,0.00198364]] Devil's Castle
179 Ural_CDF [327,[6826.77,11449.8,0.00186157]] Devil's Castle
180 UAZ_CDF [341,[6889.89,11476.2,0.00158691]] Devil's Castle
181 Lada_base [250,[7839.76,11582,0.0010376]] West of Gvozdno
182 hilux1_civil_3_open_EP1 [95,[8239.8,11614.3,0.0012207]] Gvozdno
183 TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 [195,[8783.85,11622.3,0.00143433]] Gvozdno
184 Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 [310,[10894,12380.4,0.00134277]] Krasnostav
185 M1030 [304,[11089.6,12464.5,0.001297]] Krasnostav
186 UralCivil [160,[11360,12546.8,0.00143433]] Krasnostav
187 Ikarus_TK_CIV_EP1 [199,[11618.8,12391.7,0.00123596]] Krasnostav
188 Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 [205,[10562.1,9643.17,0.00102234]] Dubrovka
189 datsun1_civil_2_covered [136,[3604.55,6944.07,0.00143433]] Pushtoshka, Milk Barn S of Gas Station
190 LandRover_TK_CIV_EP1 [216,[6892.34,9870.29,0.00177002]] ?
500 A10 [331,[4783.25,9842.15,0.00143433]] S end of NWAF
```
VEHICLE CLASSES


```
A10 1.0 1 0 []
ATV_CZ_EP1 1.0 5 0 []
ATV_US_EP1 1.0 7 0 []
car_hatchback 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
car_sedan 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
datsun1_civil_1_open 1.0 2 .05 [["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1]
datsun1_civil_2_covered 1.0 1 .05 [["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1]
datsun1_civil_3_open 1.0 3 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
hilux1_civil_1_open 1.0 3 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
hilux1_civil_2_covered 1.0 3 .05 []
hilux1_civil_3_open_EP1 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Ikarus 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Ikarus_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 3 .05 [["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1]
LadaLM 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Lada_base 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
LandRover_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 2 .05 []
M1030 1.0 5 0 []
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 37 0 []
Old_moto_TK_Civ_EP1 1.0 9 0 []
S1203_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 5 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Skoda% 1.0 15 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
SkodaBlue 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
SkodaGreen 1.0 5 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
SkodaRed 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
SUV_TK_EP1 1.0 1 .05 []
TT650_Gue 1.0 9 0 []
TT650_Ins 1.0 3 0 []
TT650_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 6 0 []
UAZ_CDF 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
UAZ_RU 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1 1.0 5 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
UH1H_DZ 1.0 18 .90 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["elektronika",0.8],["mala vrtule",0.8],["velka vrtule",0.8],["sklo predni P",0.8],["glass1",1],["glass3",0.8]]
UralCivil 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
UralCivil2 1.0 3 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
UralOpen_INS 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Ural_CDF 1.0 5 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Ural_INS 1.0 2 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
V3S_Civ 1.0 3 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Volha_1_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 4 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1 1.0 6 .05 [["motor",0.8],["karoserie",1],["palivo",0.8],["wheel_1_1_steering",1],["wheel_2_1_steering",1],["sklo predni P",1],["glass1",1],["glass3",1]]
VWGolf 1.0 2 .05 []
```


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> CODE ...[/CODE]



Is the little bird in there? LOL

*EDIT*

1.7.2.6 Has officially released! It is now in DayZ Commander for download.

*Full Install Link*

http://dayzmod.com/DayZ-1.7.2.6.torrent


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is the little bird in there? LOL
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> 1.7.2.6 Has officially released! It is now in DayZ Commander for download.



i actually asked on the thread for someone to show me the code needed to add it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> **From Tunngle**
> To make all Vehicles repairable you have to change "dayz_code\compile\fn_selfActions.sqf", Line 44
> 
> Original
> ...



I don't understand the "repairable vehicles" thing as it works for my server. Can you please provide a link to this post on tunngle?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Erocker can you PM me your servers IP again. Want to add it to my work PC dayz commander

*EDIT*

BTW if you want to find private hive and official along with seeing the top servers Game tracker is now tracking dayz servers

http://www.gametracker.com/search/dayz/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't understand the "repairable vehicles" thing as it works for my server. Can you please provide a link to this post on tunngle?



http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/89921-howto-make-all-vehicles-including-custom-repairable/

here is the item id list for the vehicles weapons etc.

http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/77871-itemvehicle-ids-arma-2-combined-operations/

Apparently there are a couple of items that dont spawn like the generator for example.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2012)

I just noticed a problem with the spawn list... After about 1/3rd the way down, there are no object ID's listed.  This creates problems.

I'm going to keep things as they are for now.. Because it's working well and 75% of the vehicles aren't even found yet. I'll see if I can get a different helicopter spawned in.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2012)

D007 said:


> yay @ option to flip vehicles... lol..



Me and G8R could have used that a long time ago when we were riding ATVs and flipped them. Then we tried runnign one of them into the other to flip and it glitched out and got launched miles into the air and landed on top of a building you cant get onto.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2012)

please spawn 1000 attach choppers so we can nuke all zombies. also, spawn nukes.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2012)

Then we can make an apocalyptic wasteland out of an apocalyptic wasteland!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> please spawn 1000 attach choppers so we can nuke all zombies. also, spawn nukes.



Now you are thinking like a BOSS!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Then we can make an apocalyptic wasteland out of an apocalyptic wasteland!!



i think maybe saturday night you should spawn a nuke somewhere in cherno. the first to find it and set it off wins. think of all the epic killing we will have to do. that would mean people should spawn in at least with a small pistol with only 1 clip. hilarity will ensue!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think maybe saturday night you should spawn a nuke somewhere in cherno. the first to find it and set it off wins. think of all the epic killing we will have to do. that would mean people should spawn in at least with a small pistol with only 1 clip. hilarity will ensue!



Fucking mak wars!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Fucking mak wars!



every 30 minutes an airstrike rains down on us. we are given a 30 second warning to take cover!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm going to keep things as they are for now.. Because it's working well and 75% of the vehicles aren't even found yet. I'll see if I can get a different helicopter spawned in.



Agreed, things work just fine.  I think that every time the little bird is even mentioned you should add a week of time to when you will actually give a shit about even thinking about messing with the little bird.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now you are thinking like a BOSS!



This man defines what BOSS is:

[yt]AeqPJojGqxc&[/yt]


----------



## D007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Let me bring in my Machariel.. I'll show u what Boss is..


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Sep 7, 2012)

So is anyone playing on Erocker's server from the OP still? I'm confused where you all are playing at now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> So is anyone playing on Erocker's server from the OP still? I'm confused where you all are playing at now.



Yea jimmy we still play on it. We have been testing out his private hive lately. BTW john graduated basic training today


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea jimmy we still play on it. We have been testing out his private hive lately. BTW john graduated basic training today



Congrats to John. Which base was it? I graduated in Dec '05 from Ft. Sill. 1/19th FA.


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Sep 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea jimmy we still play on it. We have been testing out his private hive lately. BTW john graduated basic training today



Yeah I'm happy for him, hopefully he comes to visit Ohio before he ships out anywhere.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Congrats to John. Which base was it? I graduated in Dec '05 from Ft. Sill. 1/19th FA.



He went to Ft Jackson.

Back on topic though. Stupid glitch from last night was I was at 12K blood and one zombie came up and hit me. It made to start spinning in circles and would not move! More zombies came and I eventually started bleeding then it instantly killed me from like 8K..... WTF!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2012)

Gee whiz, you've been having a bad string of luck, maybe you took all of mine, because I have been back on track the last couple of dayz.  For awhile, I was dying every damn night.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 7, 2012)

Had 15 murders now i have 0.

Nukes how do they work?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ill be getting a seperate work computer here within a few months. Ill be installing Dayz or the stand alone then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill be getting a seperate work computer here within a few months. Ill be installing Dayz or the stand alone then.



Has hell JUST frozen over?



catnipkiller said:


> Had 15 murders now i have 0.
> 
> Nukes how do they work?



Did you join a private hive server? Your kills and humanity goes to default on death


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> within a few months.



troll more...


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2012)

So, with 1.7.2.6 vehicles don't save whatever fuel they have in them. That will supposedly be fixed by tonight.

I'm thinking of going a different route with the private server that will require it to be wiped. I found a nice program with a control panel where I can control just about everything (plus get a better variety of vehicles in game). Though most vehicles are saved on the current server, many of them are corrupt and won't work properly due to the way 1.7.2.6 works with vehicles. I'm hesitant due to the awesome base I made... But I'll make another one.

Another thing that will be good with changing the way I do the server is there's more security and anti-hax options which will be nice when I decide to remove the password.

So, hopefully I can get this done by later tonight. If you want the information to get on the private server, send me a PM and I'll get you the info once the server is setup again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2012)

i really think on the weekends you should create some sort of objective, like find the nuke and disarm in.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me, hopefully the control panel will make it easier for you to deal with all the jazz.  We can always find all our shit again, it's the funnest part, anyway.


----------



## D007 (Sep 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> If you want the information to get on the private server, send me a PM and I'll get you the info once the server is setup again.



YGPM. 

I spent a solid year of my life modding Arma 1 and the code is almost identical.. 
Is identical in a lot of things I bet..
I don't have much time lately but at least I might be able to answer questions to some issues you may be experiencing.

If you want to see what my brother and I made in arma 1, for refrence.
Simply google "Sahrani virus unleashed" and "Quarantine unleashed"..
Both are on Armaholic and were very extensive zombie missions, for MP.
I go under the name "Bishop" in Arma.


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2012)

D007 said:


> YGPM.
> 
> I spent a solid year of my life modding Arma 1 and the code is almost identical..
> Is identical in a lot of things I bet..
> ...



I got things down as to what to do. I understand how to make changes to the private hive, I just want to change the way I go about doing it, hence why I am going to be using this "control panel" version. If I do have any questions, I'll give you a holla.


----------



## D007 (Sep 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I got things down as to what to do. I understand how to make changes to the private hive, I just want to change the way I go about doing it, hence why I am going to be using this "control panel" version. If I do have any questions, I'll give you a holla.



For sure.. I bet I have all kinds of information in muh brain waiting to be picked.. Like a sleeper agent.. Just waiting for the question..lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Erockers making real lifestyle changes here.


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i really think on the weekends you should create some sort of objective, like find the nuke and disarm in.



This can be done.

MailMan, I wish I could say what I want to say, but I'll most likely lose my "job" here. How about you log onto my private server later to help me test things out? If not, please stop posting in this clubhouse, nothing you post seems to be on topic or helpful with your wierd mindset of not installing this game due to imaginary circumstances.


*Of course, you can still post here... Just speaking my mind with a torpedo of truth.


----------



## D007 (Sep 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> This can be done.
> 
> MailMan, I wish I could say what I want to say, but I'll most likely lose my "job" here. How about you log onto my private server later to help me test things out? If not, please stop posting in this clubhouse, nothing you post seems to be on topic or helpful with your wierd mindset of not installing this game due to imaginary circumstances.



That may be the single, funniest thing, I have ever read on tpu..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2012)

D007 said:


> That may be the single, funniest thing, I have ever read on tpu..



i LOL'ed


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn it Erocker, choose  if you want the server up or not. Getting kicked is annoying, epically once I finally get my game working after 2 weeks of downtime.


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Damn it Erocker, choose  if you want the server up or not. Getting kicked is annoying, epically once I finally get my game working after 2 weeks of downtime.



Please read the posts above. I'm trying to get it setup and it's annoying when someone tries to keep joining. I'm changing the password for now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking forward to a persistent private server, until then I wont be touching this game as hackers have killed it.

Only thing is, hackers seem to "balance" the game by killing the players who have horded all the vehicles and weapons.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Please read the posts above. I'm trying to get it setup and it's annoying when someone tries to keep joining. I'm changing the password for now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 8, 2012)

oh look kamenka!
Dayz What to do in kamenka. - YouTube


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2012)

currently format and reinstalling windows 7. Have been having problems with explorer crashing and such. I tried to make a slipstream disc with drivers and such but apparently I can not do that with my OEM disc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dgCwi.png



You crashed the heli and thats what it does when it blows up is kick you for #40. I have crashed a few in my day.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2012)

#40 means "Suck a bag of Prawns"


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 9, 2012)

I found another  I just need windows


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2012)

#40 means you shouldn't be flying choppers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2012)

all set back up as far as DayZ goes. waiting on BF3 to finish downloading and installing ~5hrs. I need y'all's usernames in DayZ so I can add them to DayZ commander.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I found another  I just need windows



that guy gets a little too excited about landing a jump in a video game


----------



## Evolved (Sep 9, 2012)

My IGN for DayZ is "vMG"

I'm pretty stacked at the moment.

I guess I can join the clubhouse TS. PM me the details!

At the moment, I only play with 3 others, but not as active as I am.

Would we all be friends in DayZ? Or we neutral or something?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2012)

Evolved said:


> My IGN for DayZ is "vMG"
> 
> I'm pretty stacked at the moment.
> 
> ...



AFAIK, we are ingame allies, if you want the TPU tags PM me with your game name ID number located at the bottom of your ArmA 2 OA profile page.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

Judging by their tactics, I'm pretty sure these poor souls were commanded by Ulysses Grant.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Judging by their tactics, I'm pretty sure these poor souls were commanded by Ulysses Grant.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120910/arma2oa_2012_09_09_22_57_07.jpg



dont you mean Custer? Who got slaughtered by the indians?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> dont you mean Custer? Who got slaughtered by the indians?



Mostly other Indians.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Judging by their tactics, I'm pretty sure these poor souls were commanded by Ulysses Grant.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120910/arma2oa_2012_09_09_22_57_07.jpg



Robert Lee would have led them to victory....unless a cowardly admin kept him from dupin'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your people should rather have stayed where they were home once... lots of slaughtered Indians would be happy!



Our people? You mean Europeans? You mean your culture too? 

All European hate for Americans is just self hate.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your people should rather have stayed where they were home once... lots of slaughtered Indians would be happy!



your people should rather have stayed where they were home once... lots of slaughtered Romans would be happy!


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2012)

On topic folks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there a link to a thread where the future of Dayz is discussed, especially regarding the standalone version? 
You Guys always seem to have the newest info


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

Only information we have picked up would have been from rockets posts/interviews


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2012)

Just want to let you guys know again that if you want to join my private server, just let me know and I'll give you the IP, port and password to join.

Private server meaning:

Your character only saves on this server
There are lots of extra vehicles
Loot spawns are slightly tweaked
No hackers
Server uses a private hive so performance overall is better.

Just let me know.


----------



## D007 (Sep 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just want to let you guys know again that if you want to join my private server, just let me know and I'll give you the IP, port and password to join.
> 
> Private server meaning:
> 
> ...



Agreed, the performance is phenomenal, as long as battleeye isn't shitting all over the place..


I get absolutely 0 desync on his server. There are no jumpy cars driving along or choppy helicopters.. It's like buttah..
Have yet to see any hackers, because why?
It's private.. tada!
Nice to not get brain hacked by some invisible douche, with a hatchet


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes sir, it would be nice to get a few more people on the server, then at some point we could create teams to battle one another.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 13, 2012)

I need a car tire in Vybor. my car is stuck and im surrounded by zombies.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I need a car tire in Vybor. my car is stuck and im surrounded by zombies.



I looked for you last night, but you weren't  on.  I found a few extra tires in Polana.  I can be to Vybor in six or seven minutes from where I usually haunt.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I looked for you last night, but you weren't  on.  I found a few extra tires in Polana.  I can be to Vybor in six or seven minutes from where I usually haunt.



i found one and fixed my ural. im fixin to hit the sack due to my new sleep schedule messing with me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just wanna ask to see whats been going on. I kinda got my fill of Armored Kill and may hop back on dayz until tuesday.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like my private server is screwed, it gets stuck on "Executing spawn script". Oh well... Time to try something new I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Looks like my private server is screwed, it gets stuck on "Executing spawn script". Oh well... Time to try something new I guess.



Hmmm yea, I don't mind starting over cause thats what the funnest part is.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Looks like my private server is screwed, it gets stuck on "Executing spawn script". Oh well... Time to try something new I guess.



Shitballs.  It has been acting a little strange, all tents are gone, I know Moore's vehicles all disappeared the other night.  I was on last night and it ran nice and smooth, things seemed to save fine, just no tents.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Shitballs.  It has been acting a little strange, all tents are gone, I know Moore's vehicles all disappeared the other night.  I was on last night and it ran nice and smooth, things seemed to save fine, just no tents.



Needs anti-duping. It completely f*cked with the sql database.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm down with that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 16, 2012)

Im down for having some battles. Also erocker came up with an idea last night to have car races.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im down for having some battles.



Sure you are.  With the amount you play, anymore, your opinion on this game is only a crotch whisker higher than MailMan's.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no clue what is going on... Not a single vehicle will spawn now. I left a message with the guy who made this mod pack to see what's up. I really wish there was a better private mod out there, but the other one I tried flat didn't work at all and the others are using older versions of DayZ.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 17, 2012)

what about the dayz Lingor and Takistan mods?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe if I get around to it. Spent a good part of the day trying to get this working. There seems to be a pretty good and straightforward Lingor installer. I'll try that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Maybe if I get around to it. Spent a good part of the day trying to get this working. There seems to be a pretty good and straightforward Lingor installer. I'll try that.



Woo!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 17, 2012)

i prob wont be on much this week. My apt complex has me moving apts this week so I have to move out of my apt and into the one downstairs. Busy Busy Busy.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 17, 2012)

Takistan dayz mod sucks. You spawn like 5k+ away from anythink in the desert or you spawn on the edge of the map. i wasted like 1 hr in that mod just trying to find where i spawned. And every time you spawn it tells you wilderness.... Dont wase your time on this mod unless you spawn with a bike.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Takistan dayz mod sucks. You spawn like 5k+ away from anythink in the desert or you spawn on the edge of the map. i wasted like 1 hr in that mod just trying to find where i spawned. And every time you spawn it tells you wilderness.... Dont wase your time on this mod unless you spawn with a bike.



sounds gay already. I played for about 30 minutes last night and some guy game me his UAZ before he left the server. There was 60 something people and it was pitch dark. Flash lights didn't do this server any justice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i prob wont be on much this week. My apt complex has me moving apts this week so I have to move out of my apt and into the one downstairs. Busy Busy Busy.



Whos gonna fly transport?!


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whos gonna fly transport?!



Wrong thread but...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wrong thread but...
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m90uyiQt041qzs7kv.gif


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wrong thread but...
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m90uyiQt041qzs7kv.gif



Damn it erocker, i was about to post the same gif.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 17, 2012)

I got bored of DayZ a while ago. Started playing Lingor Island recently. Smaller map, haven't played on really populated servers but have killed more people so far. Haven't found vehicles yet though...even on a server that had "extra vehicles". Lame.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I got bored of DayZ a while ago. Started playing Lingor Island recently. Smaller map, haven't played on really populated servers but have killed more people so far. Haven't found vehicles yet though...even on a server that had "extra vehicles". Lame.



Hmmm we had around 50 vehicles and really didn't have an issue finding one. Most servers with extra vehicles have been horded or blown up and waiting to respawn.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm trying to do this server yet again. I found a fix for the vehicle spawn issue, now I just need to add spawns to the list and unfortunately, this could take me many hours so the server will possibly be back up late tonight or tomorrow. Oh, and the server is going on a SSD now.

If anyone wants the info to connect to the private server, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is a collection of DayZ wallpapers I came accross


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm trying to do this server yet again. I found a fix for the vehicle spawn issue, now I just need to add spawns to the list and unfortunately, this could take me many hours so the server will possibly be back up late tonight or tomorrow. Oh, and the server is going on a SSD now.
> 
> If anyone wants the info to connect to the private server, just shoot me a PM.


Make sure to put in the little bird.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm trying to do this server yet again. I found a fix for the vehicle spawn issue, now I just need to add spawns to the list and unfortunately, this could take me many hours so the server will possibly be back up late tonight or tomorrow. Oh, and the server is going on a SSD now.
> 
> If anyone wants the info to connect to the private server, just shoot me a PM.



How's about donations for your power bill/time f'ing with shit?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How's about donations for your power bill/time f'ing with shit?



Nah, I do it for fun... Even though most of the time it isn't. lol.

Server pulls about 120 watts and the power bill is included with my rent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nah, I do it for fun... Even though most of the time it isn't. lol.
> 
> Server pulls about 120 watts and the power bill is included with my rent.



well if you need anything money or hardware wise let us know.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2012)

Well.. the "fix" didn't work. Vehicles refuse to spawn no matter what. I'm at a loss. 

*SUCCESS!! 75 vehicles on the server. It will be up a little later tonight.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

Holy piss buckets!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2012)

Well.. it's 73 vehicles... I will be spawning more/different vehicles in, in the future.

Here's the list of the vehicles currently on the server:


Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
S1203_TK_CIV_EP1
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
ATV_US_EP1
datsun1_civil_3_open
TT650_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
S1203_TK_CIV_EP1
S1203_TK_CIV_EP1
SkodaBlue
tractor
ATV_US_EP1
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
V3S_Civ
S1203_TK_CIV_EP1
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
UralCivil2
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
car_hatchback
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
ATV_US_EP1
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
ATV_US_EP1
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
datsun1_civil_3_open
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
ATV_US_EP1
SkodaGreen
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
tractor
SUV_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
datsun1_civil_3_open
TT650_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
Skoda
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
UAZ_Unarmed_TK_EP1
PBX
TT650_TK_CIV_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
ATV_US_EP1
TT650_TK_CIV_EP1
LandRover_CZ_EP1
Old_bike_TK_CIV_EP1
UH1H_DZ
ATV_US_EP1
LandRover_CZ_EP1
LandRover_CZ_EP1
LandRover_CZ_EP1
LandRover_CZ_EP1
Volha_2_TK_CIV_EP1
VWGolf
VWGolf
hilux1_civil_2_covered
hilux1_civil_2_covered
VWGolf
hilux1_civil_2_covered
hilux1_civil_2_covered


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

Lots of military offroads, that's cool.

The server looks to be up?


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2012)

Go for it

btw...

*NO DUPING.*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Go for it
> 
> btw...
> 
> *NO DUPING.*



I swear I will follow this rule to the bitter end!

Did the IP change?


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 18, 2012)

The red car in cherno is mine! Dont take it or I will hunt you down on my bike!


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2012)

Server is up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2012)

i claimed the ROG heli yesterday


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2012)

Newegg decided that an RMA I wanted turned into a refund, and my hard drive died so I lost all my games, and OS (again) so I won't be online for a while but can someone put a heli on hold for me please?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Newegg decided that an RMA I wanted turned into a refund, and my hard drive died so I lost all my games, and OS (again) so I won't be online for a while but can someone put a heli on hold for me please?



You cannot find a cheap HDD local?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2012)

sorry but in my eyes nobody can claim anything. if i see a vehicle and nobody is on the server when i am then i am using it. if you don't like it then you can come find me...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry but in my eyes nobody can claim anything. if i see a vehicle and nobody is on the server when i am then i am using it. if you don't like it then you can come find me...



LOL rhino is a bandit! KILL ON SITE!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2012)

i get to play so little these days that when i do i am going to do what i want. if you see me then it is too late.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You cannot find a cheap HDD local?



I can get a 160 gig 5400rpm drive for $60.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap, I can mail you a drive for $10, Sata or IDE dude?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Crap, I can mail you a drive for $10, Sata or IDE dude?


Thanks for the offer, but I can just install windows on my other drive. It's just annoying that I need to reinstall windows, and redownload all 600 gigs of my games for like the 4th time in 30 days.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry but in my eyes nobody can claim anything. if i see a vehicle and nobody is on the server when i am then i am using it. if you don't like it then you can come find me...





Easy Rhino said:


> i get to play so little these days that when i do i am going to do what i want. if you see me then it is too late.





brandonwh64 said:


> LOL rhino is a bandit! KILL ON SITE!



Agreed.  With that attitude Rhino, you might as well server hop from sniper hill in Electro on all the public servers with the rest of the nihilists.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  With that attitude Rhino, you might as well server hop from sniper hill in Electro on all the public servers with the rest of the *nihilists*.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 18, 2012)

So is erockers server up then? its it the same one as last week? Doesnt seem to work for me.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> So is erockers server up then? its it the same one as last week? Doesnt seem to work for me.



Yeah, it's up. Same info to connect and I see Catnip in there right now.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

It's squirting out some great loot spawns, too.  Last night I found a tent in every store I was in, and one barracks at the NW airfield had an M16A4 ACOG and an M4A1 Holo.  Yum, yum.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's squirting out some great loot spawns
> Yum, yum.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 18, 2012)

Iv got dat choppa and dat red truck at the old base.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/428/ಠ_ಠ.jpg



That's right, I slurp up the gooey love sauce  of magnificent loot straight from the fertile server's spawn sack.


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's right, I slurp up the gooey love sauce  of magnificent loot straight from the fertile server's spawn sack.



That is some fancy talk sir! Faaannn-cyyyy! So far, I've found butkiss.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> That is some fancy talk sir! Faaannn-cyyyy! So far, I've found butkiss.



I maybe on later tonight but I had a borderlands fit today so maybe not LOL


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it's up. Same info to connect and I see Catnip in there right now.



I must be doing something wrong I guess , I add the ip and port in favorites, click add favorite and i see a server (ip and port number is the name) and its not active. I'm using Dayz commander


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I must be doing something wrong I guess , I add the ip and port in favorites, click add favorite and i see a server (ip and port number is the name) and its not active. I'm using Dayz commander



It's active, but it will show up as grey since it is private and not connected to the hive.  Double click on it and fill in the password.  Simple as that.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 19, 2012)

I do this and all I get is wait for host............long time.....and no asking for password


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I do this and all I get is wait for host............long time.....and no asking for password



pm'd


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 19, 2012)

almost done moving. Im canceling my Cable internet since the in-house is up to 15000kbps down and up to 7500kbps up. ping is good too.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

I spent my time tonight hitting up all the hospitals on the map looking for antibiotics.  For Pete's sake, one of the first things that happened to me was I got sick.  It was sunny and nice, my temp never dropped, I'm not convinced that it wasn't a glitch.  Anyhow, if anyone comes across some, let me know.  Either that or I'll have to find a volunteer to pick me up in my truck on the coast after I feed my sick body to a zombie.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 19, 2012)

DEFEATEST said:


> I do this and all I get is wait for host............long time.....and no asking for password





DEFEATEST said:


> I must be doing something wrong I guess , I add the ip and port in favorites, click add favorite and i see a server (ip and port number is the name) and its not active. I'm using Dayz commander



same for me as well


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2012)

It's up right now, I'll send you the info again to see if anything has changed. I didn't see you join the server in the console.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 19, 2012)

Cheers 

Working


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2012)

So... I want to setup a race on the private server. I found a youtube video on it so it looks like someone came up with the idea before me... Which is good!










I'd like to get as many people to join as possible. I just need to get a date and time set so we can do this on an international level.

I was thinking this weekend (Saturday) and at a time when we're some of us aren't asleep yet.

Just post here if you're interested and give a time that works good for you.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds fun, I'm in, if my timing permits and I'm not camping.

On a darker note, I may never forgive you for exposing me to the NASCAR horseshit opening of that video.  Number one, I can't believe that that mantra is actually real, and number two I just can't believe that millions of 'mericans (well Southerners) are into that brain sucking nonsense.  Too bad I can't remove it from my memory, it's saddening.

BOOGADEE! BOOGADEE! BOOGADEE! :shadedshu


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sounds fun, I'm in, if my timing permits and I'm not camping.
> 
> On a darker note, I may never forgive you for exposing me to the NASCAR horseshit opening of that video.  Number one, I can't believe that that mantra is actually real, and number two I just can't believe that millions of 'mericans (well Southerners) are into that brain sucking nonsense.  Too bad I can't remove it from my memory, it's saddening.
> 
> BOOGADEE! BOOGADEE! BOOGADEE! :shadedshu



I found you an M14


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I found you an M14



How's about some antibiotics?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How's about some antibiotics?



Haven't been to Cherno or electro yet, I found tons of downed helis


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2012)

I found one last night, only had a bizon and a FAL.  I'm kind of digging the M4A1 Holo I have, it's not loud but you have to hit them in the head for one shotters.  Last server go around I ran with an M240, and of course my favorite weapon is the venerable MK 48 Mod 0, more affectionately referred to as "the Machine Gun."


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2012)

Success!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> So... I want to setup a race on the private server. I found a youtube video on it so it looks like someone came up with the idea before me... Which is good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually that looks kinda fun, i would apply for it, will be on till late in the night supposedly, an should be on kinda early.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, no private server for a while. I just broke the SATA connector off of my HDD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well, no private server for a while. I just broke the SATA connector off of my HDD.



Do you need a hard drive? I can give you a deal on the one I have in my FS thread if you need the space


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll buy a new one next week in two weeks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'll buy a new one next week in two weeks.



How big of a hard drive do you need?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2012)

That's a bummer.
I'm assuming we'll have to start all over since all the goodies are on the old SSD, right?


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's a bummer.
> I'm assuming we'll have to start all over since all the goodies are on the old SSD, right?



Nope! It's all on my SSD. Windows unfortunately was not (my 500Gb HDD broke). I'm looking to get a 500 gig SSD for my other system and I'll throw Windows on my M4 SSD for the server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope! It's all on my SSD. Windows unfortunately was not. I'm looking to get a 500 gig SSD for my other system and I'll throw Windows on my M4 SSD for the server.



I could send you like a 120GB 2.5inch drive I have at home to get the server back up


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooray!  Got to look for the silver lining, and all that jazz.  Hopefully it won't affect your real life stuff since it was your work computer and all.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 21, 2012)

Just spend the last 4 hrs working on this new mobo i got what a pain in my ass.
Wont boot from usb ,Ate all the info off all 4 of my drives and its the slowest install of windows i have ever seen. So i wont be playing any time soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well, no private server for a while. I just broke the SATA connector off of my HDD.



How in the hell did you do that?!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the hell did you do that?!



the same way you own the game and not play it... by being dumb.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the same way you own the game and not play it... by being dumb.



No U!


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the hell did you do that?!



Pressure + force = broken Sata connector. Are you sad the server is down? Let me guess.. You just installed DayZ.. Finally and this happens. What are the chances?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Pressure + force = broken Sata connector. Are you sad the server is down? Let me guess.. You just installed DayZ.. Finally and this happens. What are the chances?



No I'm just asking how much pressure. I mean seems like you would have to lean on one of them things to get it to snap.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

Didn't take much unfortunately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Didn't take much unfortunately.



Well if you decide you need anything for the server, let me know I can see what I have to send your way.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

Got it working. A little hot glue and some electrical tape and we're back in business!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 22, 2012)

Nicely done, McGyver!


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

For the race:







*Don't touch these cars until race time.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 22, 2012)

Is that the new chopper landing pan?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2012)

i am quit play until cheaters will gone in servers


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> i am quit play until cheaters will gone in servers



Hi Hayder_Master! You are always welcome to join my private server. It has a password and there are no hackers. If you want to join, just send me a PM and I'll give you the information to join.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Hi Hayder_Master! You are always welcome to join my private server. It has a password and there are no hackers. If you want to join, just send me a PM and I'll give you the information to join.



thanks a lot dear friend, i also have a closed server but it's will be end next few days, the point is i am boring from killing zombies so i some times go to open server and do some war there, i also have great tend full of weapons in my server what weapons u like bring with me, believe me i almost have everything.
i will send u an PM too really i like play with u guys, thanks bro


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2012)

I suffered another DayZ hijinx this afternoon as I logged in "dead" once again.  This is the third time this game has done that to me, all on different servers.  Wound up on the coast just near the race cars, with absolutely nothing, no flashlight or bandage or pack.  I quickly worked my way up to Zelengorsk where I got some beans, a Winchester and found a land rover.  Drove back to my stash, and now all is right in the world, again.  The server scoreboard shows I have a death, but all my kills are still adding to my old score.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I suffered another DayZ hijinx this afternoon as I logged in "dead" once again.  This is the third time this game has done that to me, all on different servers.  Wound up on the coast just near the race cars, with absolutely nothing, no flashlight or bandage or pack.  I quickly worked my way up to Zelengorsk where I got some beans, a Winchester and found a land rover.  Drove back to my stash, and now all is right in the world, again.  The server scoreboard shows I have a death, but all my kills are still adding to my old score.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120925/arma2oa_2012_09_25_17_09_31.jpg



I didn't see the server up date so I played on another one. Got killed by so many trolls


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone been to that barn to the west of grinsho? If so please return my heli, SUV, and Jeep please. Stealin shit aint cool.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I suffered another DayZ hijinx this afternoon as I logged in "dead" once again.  This is the third time this game has done that to me, all on different servers.  Wound up on the coast just near the race cars, with absolutely nothing, no flashlight or bandage or pack.  I quickly worked my way up to Zelengorsk where I got some beans, a Winchester and found a land rover.  Drove back to my stash, and now all is right in the world, again.  The server scoreboard shows I have a death, but all my kills are still adding to my old score.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120925/arma2oa_2012_09_25_17_09_31.jpg



Next time you login that death will be gone, or should be. But you won't get your shit back.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Next time you login that death will be gone, or should be. But you won't get your shit back.



The death is still there, and I got all my shit back from my body.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2012)

Tonight at 10pm CST the race is on. We need 8 people to race. If you participate you get a free car! 

If you need the info to join the private server, please drop me a PM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Tonight at 10pm CST the race is on. We need 8 people to race. If you participate you get a free car!
> 
> If you need the info to join the private server, please drop me a PM.



i should be able to make it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

are the cars still staged? So this would be 9PM est?


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2012)

yes and no. 11pm EST


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> yes and yes



Good now if I can get unbanned by an over powering admin on TS I could play some Dayz with you guys


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2012)

You're not banned.  

I just checked the ban list, it's empty.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> You're not banned.
> 
> I just checked the ban list, it's empty.



Well he must have unbanned me cause I was trying to get my TS client on android working right and it was making a feedback sound so BOTH of my accounts were banned.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2012)

lool I'm up for some DayZ atm, and brandon it's by IP me and dave tested this.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Tonight at 10pm CST the race is on.





brandonwh64 said:


> So this would be 9PM est?



No, no, no.  It would be 11pm est, and 9pm mountain standard.  

It will be pushing it, but I'll see about making it.  I would imagine my kids will still be bouncing off the frickin' walls since it's Friday.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> No, no, no.  It would be 11pm est, and 9pm mountain standard.
> 
> It will be pushing it, but I'll see about making it.  I would imagine my kids will still be bouncing off the frickin' walls since it's Friday.



Oops, you're right.

Here's a nice picture:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2012)

fucking brandon killing me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> fucking brandon killing me



I didn't kill u LOLZ


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2012)

this race needs lots of video footage. try and get everyone a FRAPsing


(maybe a heli flyover recording?)


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> this race needs lots of video footage. try and get everyone a FRAPsing
> 
> 
> (maybe a heli flyover recording?)




If we can get enough people. There are 8 cars and we need two in the chopper... Otherwise I know I'll be recording from inside the car.

BTW, this is the race track:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll be recording too, I can be in the chopper if you want


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2012)

I doubt we'll have enough people unfortunately.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 29, 2012)

I think this mod died, so much promise but between hackers and a weird development cycle I'd say its dunzo until arma 3.. then maybe it can be revived


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2012)

I have regulars that play on the server. Bad timing I guess. I don't know about it dying down either. On my hosted server there's a lot of people that still join. It's definitely not what it was though.

*Race is off for the night.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 29, 2012)

Shitballs.  I just got home, and was hoping to either catch the tail end, or at least hear some stories of the race.

I don't think the mod has died, but interest in our little circle certainly has subsided.  DayzCommander is still chocked full of players, not all can be as fresh and hip as some.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2012)

just got back. movie ran late.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry about last night, my wife came home before the race and she was REALLY sick so I tended to her and ended up falling asleep in the bed LOL. Hope we can get the festivities going soon cause I would love to *crash* I mean race those cars


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

New zoomable map for fallujah mod

http://nextlook.com/public/196/0/photo.shtml?idx=0&of=1


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 1, 2012)

Need help at the airfield in fallujah on server pirate gaming #2. There is a hidden sniper that some of us are trying to get rid of. Im on now will be for a few hours.

We have sighted him ontop of the school house. he has an m4A1 and then some. im repairing a chinook and trying to get better optics. I has NVG too if someone needs some.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Need help at the airfield in fallujah on server pirate gaming #2. There is a hidden sniper that some of us are trying to get rid of. Im on now will be for a few hours.
> 
> We have sighted him ontop of the school house. he has an m4A1 and then some. im repairing a chinook and trying to get better optics. I has NVG too if someone needs some.



Is this the same server that me you and taco were on? if so I will be on in a little while, I am located in the barracks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Need help at the airfield in fallujah on server pirate gaming #2. There is a hidden sniper that some of us are trying to get rid of. Im on now will be for a few hours.
> 
> We have sighted him ontop of the school house. he has an m4A1 and then some. im repairing a chinook and trying to get better optics. I has NVG too if someone needs some.



What school house?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

Erocker, death, and moore, Did you get those douche bags last night that killed me and death at the airfield? I know that sniper was just waiting the little bird out cause I never seen him and I even went that way from which the bullet came from. I almost couldn't sleep last night after I left the TS (<< kinda weird I know) cause I wanted to know if you killed that douche.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Shitballs.  I just got home, and was hoping to either catch the tail end, or at least hear some stories of the race.
> 
> I don't think the mod has died, but interest in our little circle certainly has subsided.  DayzCommander is still chocked full of players, not all can be as fresh and hip as some.



I am thinking about getting this mod myself. Dayz is supposedly going to a stand alone game.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/09/28/dayz-standalone/
I think I will be getting it then though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am thinking about getting this mod myself. Dayz is supposedly going to a stand alone game though.
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/09/28/dayz-standalone/
> I think I will be getting it then though.



If you can somehow get arma 2 combined operations CHEAP then do it but if not then don't worry about it until stand alone beta.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 1, 2012)

im online now on the saerver from last night. Im working on repairing the chinook and littlebird if anyone wants to help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will def be on later tonight. I am down for some more fallujah.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 1, 2012)

Moore, where did you park the littlebird?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2012)

im loggin in to the server now. I think I know how to fix the chinook. We need the littlebird for it. we drop off someone on the rotor blades so they can repair the engines from there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

After we played BL2 I was going to hop on Dayz but you had left so I just went to bed


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2012)

im playing with erocker now. we are using ingame chat instead of TS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im playing with erocker now. we are using ingame chat instead of TS.



I would hop on but I am about to leave work soon so wouldn't get time to help do anything. I will try to get on later tonight.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker you were smart to get off then, Death crashed us into a chopper :c


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> erocker you were smart to get off then, Death crashed us into a chopper :c



to be fair, it was dumb chance we got snagged on the chinook rotor blade. It didnt happen before. but oh well, try again i guess. This time we bring the bust next to it then land someone on the bus and try it that way.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> to be fair, it was dumb chance we got snagged on the chinook rotor blade. It didnt happen before. but oh well, try again i guess. This time we bring the bust next to it then land someone on the bus and try it that way.



Why dont we just ram the fuck out of it till it topples over.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Why dont we just ram the fuck out of it till it topples over.



could try that but how woould we get it back up without damaging it again?


----------



## Shmuckle (Oct 3, 2012)

*---= alert-looking for dayz players to team up=---*

GREETINGS


*My GamerTag Is Shmuckle*


Two fellow members and myself are looking for other players to join our server.


We have our own server and maintain a dominance in said server. We not only need a bigger crew for said server, We need more players to reach to other servers in a Fast Wave Team Assault. Basically enough people to carry in car parts and enough food and drink to keep us alive. Gain control of 1 or 2 vehicles to establish a strong foothold in a new server.

IMPORTANT

Anyone looking for help at all don't be afraid to reply, we are willing to teach you new players some tricks to staying alive. Brand new to the game is fine, just having troubles come and join us. Advanced players welcome too we have some of those as well.


PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SOON!--- I'm playing this alot more now need more people fast


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> could try that but how woould we get it back up without damaging it again?



We could just wait until server restart, it's only a few hours in between.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2012)

i really wish i had time to play this. problem is that is takes at least a full hour of game time to make it exciting. for now i am sticking to quick games like black mesa for my nightly gaming fix.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> We could just wait until server restart, it's only a few hours in between.



I almost ejected when I seen it going south but I was like "Ducky can save this....... BOOM!"


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I almost ejected when I seen it going south but I was like "Ducky can save this....... BOOM!"



Haha, as soon as I saw it snag on the blade I clicked eject, my guy just wasn't fast enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Haha, as soon as I saw it snag on the blade I clicked eject, my guy just wasn't fast enough.



I will probably hop on that server this morning since its day time and try to get geared back up. Can you do me a favor though taco and give me the PM cause I do not think I have it here at work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will probably hop on that server this morning since its day time and try to get geared back up. Can you do me a favor though taco and give me the PM cause I do not think I have it here at work.



I'm at school atm so I can't give you the IP. If your wife or something is still home just ask em  for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I'm at school atm so I can't give you the IP. If your wife or something is still home just ask em  for it.



Ahhh I will just remote into my home machine and start dayZ commander to find out.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh I will just remote into my home machine and start dayZ commander to find out.



If you can, try to find our bodies.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 3, 2012)

If you know the name of the server, http://arma2.swec.se


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> If you can, try to find our bodies.



Server has probably restarted since then and our bodies have despawned.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 3, 2012)

I find it funny that all the dayz players are now trying out life mod and trolling. If you like cops vs robbers try out life mod. The stuff you do wont save life dayz but they have private storage that you can save your money in. Thats why i havent been in dayz that and dayz just gets borring.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I find it funny that all the dayz players are now trying out life mod and trolling. If you like cops vs robbers try out life mod. The stuff you do wont save life dayz but they have private storage that you can save your money in. Thats why i havent been in dayz that and dayz just gets borring.



I took a break for a while and played BL2 now since I beat my first play through of BL2 I am back dayz for a week or so.

Gotta switch it up every once in a while.

*Edit*

I cannot play the server we were on last night taco cause my ping is over 150 to it and they have the ping limit set at that so it kicks me every 2 minutes. FML


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I took a break for a while and played BL2 now since I beat my first play through of BL2 I am back dayz for a week or so.
> 
> Gotta switch it up every once in a while.
> 
> ...



haha I was around 130-140 the entire time we were playing. Try to see if you can connect over your work's enet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> haha I was around 130-140 the entire time we were playing. Try to see if you can connect over your work's enet.



Our work net is restricted BAD. I cant even connect to any open ports except the software the company uses.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2012)

u think life is bad? supposedly for the month of August, I used 1945 KW of power with the thermostat at 85, lights off, did my laundry at my folks, and just my PC and laptop. I call BS. My rent bill this month was $593. Normally it is at most 425. Total BS. my pc does not pull 1,945,000 Watts of power a month.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> u think life is bad? supposedly for the month of August, I used 1945 KW of power with the thermostat at 85, lights off, did my laundry at my folks, and just my PC and laptop. I call BS. My rent bill this month was $593. Normally it is at most 425. Total BS. my pc does not pull 1,945,000 Watts of power a month.



LOL dude someone is stealing your power and BTW my mortgage is 550$ a month so even if you are paying 425$ a month for something you don't own then you are getting ANAL rapped.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL dude someone is stealing your power and BTW my mortgage is 550$ a month so even if you are paying 425$ a month for something you don't own then you are getting ANAL rapped.



lol My mortgage is about 800 bucks a month. When I used to live in Miami it was 2,300 a month. However thats still cheaper then places like NY.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol My mortgage is about 800 bucks a month. When I used to live in Miami it was 2,300 a month. However thats still cheaper then places like NY.



My rent along in NY was 700$ a month and we paid power! I hated it but we were on the housing list for over a year and then I got deployed again so I said forget it and my wife moved home to find us a house while I was away.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 3, 2012)

Im renting out 50% of my house for 1000$ a month + power yeah im an asshole.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Im renting out 50% of my house for 1000$ a month + power yeah im an asshole.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2012)

im in mississippi and my base rent is 385 all inclusive with a $25 cap for electricity. Anything extra I pay. so, this month I payed ~$183 extra. I complained but they said I must have used it cause they are NEVER wrong.....BS read the meter Dumbass. Anyway, im getting on dayZ. Im gonna get a car or something and park it near the chinook then drop someone on it then drive that the the chinook and try to repair.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im in mississippi and my base rent is 385 all inclusive with a $25 cap for electricity. Anything extra I pay. so, this month I payed ~$183 extra. I complained but they said I must have used it cause they are NEVER wrong.....BS read the meter Dumbass. Anyway, im getting on dayZ. Im gonna get a car or something and park it near the chinook then drop someone on it then drive that the the chinook and try to repair.



Wished I could but server has a 150 ping limit and I went over it when I tried this morning.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> u think life is bad? supposedly for the month of August, I used 1945 KW of power with the thermostat at 85, lights off, did my laundry at my folks, and just my PC and laptop. I call BS. My rent bill this month was $593. Normally it is at most 425. Total BS. my pc does not pull 1,945,000 Watts of power a month.



I just paid $388 for 1300KW


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2012)

Off topic much? Seriously guys, you have other outlets for this kind of discussion.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> Off topic much? Seriously guys, you have other outlets for this kind of discussion.



Crap it did get derailed rather quickly but back on topic.

Death did the heli respawn after you crashed it? Erocker you should have seen it. His landing gear got hung on the rotor of the other heli and it flipped us! I bet the person that found our bodies were happy!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crap it did get derailed rather quickly but back on topic.
> 
> Death did the heli respawn after you crashed it? Erocker you should have seen it. His landing gear got hung on the rotor of the other heli and it flipped us! I bet the person that found our bodies were happy!



They probably just despawned when the server restarted. Also, erocker screw you that was a good pun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> They probably just despawned when the server restarted. Also, erocker screw you that was a good pun.



But the server probably restarted early in the morning and people had ample time to find our bodies before then.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> But the server probably restarted early in the morning and people had ample time to find our bodies before then.



I don't think there would be people that far out into the desert.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I don't think there would be people that far out into the desert.



The heli was right next to a downed heli which was right next to the airfield were EVERYONE comes to get weapons. There had to be atleast one person thinking "Hmmm down heli I should check it out..... OMG THREE DEAD PEOPLE WITH SHIT TONS OF GEAR!"


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Also, erocker screw you that was a good pun.



You need to learn what is appropriate on this forum. I won't warn you again. Don't bother responding to this post, just stay on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2012)

a few of us on the server got a chinook up and running. Also, Im the only one the US clan will help and not shoot since I am not a threat and help people.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> a few of us on the server got a chinook up and running. Also, Im the only one the US clan will help and not shoot since I am not a threat and help people.



Did you have to get on top of it like you were saying?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you have to get on top of it like you were saying?



yes. unfortunately that server is going down due to too many hackers. The US guys invited me to join them on another server in their TS because I am "one of the coolest guys they have met playing this game"


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2012)

Local boy makes it big.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Local boy makes it big.



yeah. i guess it pays to be a bleeding heart transport pilot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Death, Last night me and erocker were on the server with the US clan and crazy stuff was happening! We and erocker were trying to fix a truck we found but his game crash and when he logged back it, it sent him to the river side again with all his stuff. I then found a supermarket and started farming it when I got knocked out by a zombie so I (cowardly) combat logged to avoid dying. When I respawned it put me at the air field bleeding...WTF. So then I decided to do some looting when the US guys rolled up in a chopper of which they were quite nice and offered me a ride which I declined but as they were leaving a guy started pop shots at them. The droped a guy named rocker (Not erocker which they had a good conversation about this which I will not go into) and he started looking for this guy when all of a sudden the chopper gets hit and it kills ALL 5 of the US clan LOL. This guy single handedly took down a chopper with a DMR. So then rocker (Not Erocker) was in the control tower waiting for this guy to show himself when he falls off and dies. So now I am the only one left in the airfield after the WHOLE US clan gets whiped out. Here comes the sniper running down the middle of the air field and I start shooting (500M gap between me and him) I believe I missed with every shot cause he said he did not even hear me. So after I put about 3 clips in his direction a zombie comes up and one hits me....BAM dead (only had 983 blood anyways).

SOOOOOO that was our night..... How was yours.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Death, Last night me and erocker were on the server with the US clan and crazy stuff was happening! We and erocker were trying to fix a truck we found but his game crash and when he logged back it, it sent him to the river side again with all his stuff. I then found a supermarket and started farming it when I got knocked out by a zombie so I (cowardly) combat logged to avoid dying. When I respawned it put me at the air field bleeding...WTF. So then I decided to do some looting when the US guys rolled up in a chopper of which they were quite nice and offered me a ride which I declined but as they were leaving a guy started pop shots at them. The droped a guy named rocker (Not erocker which they had a good conversation about this which I will not go into) and he started looking for this guy when all of a sudden the chopper gets hit and it kills ALL 5 of the US clan LOL. This guy single handedly took down a chopper with a DMR. So then rocker (Not Erocker) was in the control tower waiting for this guy to show himself when he falls off and dies. So now I am the only one left in the airfield after the WHOLE US clan gets whiped out. Here comes the sniper running down the middle of the air field and I start shooting (500M gap between me and him) I believe I missed with every shot cause he said he did not even hear me. So after I put about 3 clips in his direction a zombie comes up and one hits me....BAM dead (only had 983 blood anyways).
> 
> SOOOOOO that was our night..... How was yours.



I slept untill 8pm then did some more homework.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I slept untill 8pm then did some more homework.



We could have really used your help in fixing the truck. It had a machine gun on top and we could have rolled everyone else!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We could have really used your help in fixing the truck. It had a machine gun on top and we could have rolled everyone else!



University level english + math is kicking my ass lol, I usually only have time to play games on the weekends


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> University level english + math is kicking my ass lol, I usually only have time to play games on the weekends



I have a math program that will help you up to calculus but nothing for the english. You should get on tonight and help us fix some vehicles.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a math program that will help you up to calculus but nothing for the english. You should get on tonight and help us fix some vehicles.



I've only really had a few problems with the actually questions, its just a large amount of homework each night lol. I slept like an hour today so once I get home I'm probably going to pass out until about 9pm(EST) so if you're still on then I'll play.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Death, Last night me and erocker were on the server with the US clan and crazy stuff was happening! We and erocker were trying to fix a truck we found but his game crash and when he logged back it, it sent him to the river side again with all his stuff. I then found a supermarket and started farming it when I got knocked out by a zombie so I (cowardly) combat logged to avoid dying. When I respawned it put me at the air field bleeding...WTF. So then I decided to do some looting when the US guys rolled up in a chopper of which they were quite nice and offered me a ride which I declined but as they were leaving a guy started pop shots at them. The droped a guy named rocker (Not erocker which they had a good conversation about this which I will not go into) and he started looking for this guy when all of a sudden the chopper gets hit and it kills ALL 5 of the US clan LOL. This guy single handedly took down a chopper with a DMR. So then rocker (Not Erocker) was in the control tower waiting for this guy to show himself when he falls off and dies. So now I am the only one left in the airfield after the WHOLE US clan gets whiped out. Here comes the sniper running down the middle of the air field and I start shooting (500M gap between me and him) I believe I missed with every shot cause he said he did not even hear me. So after I put about 3 clips in his direction a zombie comes up and one hits me....BAM dead (only had 983 blood anyways).
> 
> SOOOOOO that was our night..... How was yours.



well, i know whaT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.  What was the sniper's name? When i played with the US clan, we started getting raped by 2 hackers on the server. They sniped me out of the Chinook then were invulnerable too. Did the US clan ask about me? ^_^ I know I set a really good impression with them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, i know whaT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.  What was the sniper's name? When i played with the US clan, we started getting raped by 2 hackers on the server. They sniped me out of the Chinook then were invulnerable too. Did the US clan ask about me? ^_^ I know I set a really good impression with them.



The guys name started with a V but he had ??? on each side of his name


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The guys name started with a V but he had ??? on each side of his name



i think i know who that was. there were a couple of douches on there one was something like Flex and the other was weird name with  a V in it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, i know whaT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.  What was the sniper's name? When i played with the US clan, we started getting raped by 2 hackers on the server. They sniped me out of the Chinook then were invulnerable too. Did the US clan ask about me? ^_^ I know I set a really good impression with them.



You have a boner for them don't you...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> You have a boner for them don't you...



no. i just find it awesome that my willingness to not shoot people and ferry people about wherever they want to go was able to sway a verified bandit clan to not shoot me and even provide security for free.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm awesum too. I love myself a whole lot! So today I got shot by some unknown antisocial jerk-bag in the middle of town. I lived (barely), crawled to where I though the shot came from and low and behold there's a dude perched on a building with a sniper rifle scanning the town. Snuck up to him and put two bullets in back of pjxSn1per's head at about 1 foot away. He had no clue.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

[US] Kaiser just PM'ed me wanting to know if they could "steal" me away from TPU...... I'm a loyal TPUer...... Also, they are going to WarZ soon until DayZ standalone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> [US] Kaiser just PM'ed me wanting to know if they could "steal" me away from TPU...... I'm a loyal TPUer...... Also, they are going to WarZ soon until DayZ standalone.



You are your own man ducky....

WarZ reminds me too much of Left4Dead.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You are your own man ducky....
> 
> WarZ reminds me too much of Left4Dead.



that is why i said i am a loyal TPUer. Hence i wont be switching sides anytime soon. Ill play with people but wont jump ship either.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

What's the difference? It seems as if you are pretty much the lone [TPU] DayZ clan member.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

The War Z is more arcadey, but offers features like building and fortifying that aren't (yet) available in DayZ. So I will probably pick it up...probably will opt for the $50 package that gives you 6 months of server rent if you pre-order...so if anybody wants to buy it on here feel free to play on my server...


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't expect WarZ to be anything good. What I really don't understand is why in the hell they call it WarZ? They keep on claiming it's not a ripoff of DayZ yet they name it WarZ. I generally can't stand everyone suing one another, but this seems like a no-brainer for Bohemia.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't expect WarZ to be anything good. What I really don't understand is why in the hell they call it WarZ? They keep on claiming it's not a ripoff of DayZ yet they name it WarZ. I generally can't stand everyone suing one another, but this seems like a no-brainer for Bohemia.



Even the company thats making WarZ has done some shady things in the past when making games it has been said so yea they are stealing and covering tracks as best they can.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't expect WarZ to be anything good. What I really don't understand is why in the hell they call it WarZ? They keep on claiming it's not a ripoff of DayZ yet they name it WarZ. I generally can't stand everyone suing one another, but this seems like a no-brainer for Bohemia.



I agree. BUT WWZ "World War Z" was out before DayZ and WWZ is about man surviving a zombie Apocalypse. So its really up in the air ya know?


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. BUT WWZ "World War Z" was out before DayZ and WWZ is about man surviving a zombie Apocalypse. So its really up in the air ya know?



Nope and here's proof:

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/xvno9/war_z_is_a_ripoff_of_the_popular_game_dayz_the/


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope and here's proof:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/xvno9/war_z_is_a_ripoff_of_the_popular_game_dayz_the/



That's not proof of anything. That was back when The War Z had no info on it, and in a short amount of time they've produced lots of content via screenshots, interviews, and gameplay videos, and the alpha being sent out. I've read that and watched the stupid video RhinoCrunch or whoever has on the subject and they are just biased against it for some reason. I myself have kept an open mind, and while the engine looks better yet shittier, I am openly embracing it until the standalone DayZ drops. Videogames are always copying each other, and if it can do it better and/or can fill the void there will be for a while, or makes DayZ realize they need to get shit together like hacking, so be it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> That's not proof of anything. That was back when The War Z had no info on it, and in a short amount of time they've produced lots of content via screenshots, interviews, and gameplay videos, and the alpha being sent out. I've read that and watched the stupid video RhinoCrunch or whoever has on the subject and they are just biased against it for some reason. I myself have kept an open mind, and while the engine looks better yet shittier, I am openly embracing it until the standalone DayZ drops. Videogames are always copying each other, and if it can do it better and/or can fill the void there will be for a while, or makes DayZ realize they need to get shit together like hacking, so be it.



I guess you didn't read it all. I need to find the forum post from earlier this year from a developer asking if the community would like a DayZ type game... I'm still looking for it.

WarZ used to be known as War Inc. War Inc. (not a zombie survival sim) has been in development for two years, WarZ has been in development for the past few months.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> I guess you didn't read it all. I need to find the forum post from earlier this year from a developer asking if the community would like a DayZ type game... I'm still looking for it.
> 
> WarZ used to be known as War Inc. War Inc. (not a zombie survival sim) has been in development for two years, WarZ has been in development for the past few months.



Do you think I don't know this? The War Inc is out, people have played it, and it is there. They took the engine and are capitalizing off the success of DayZ with the name and style. I don't give a hoot. If they make a game worth playing, hats off to them. I will play it until the standalone of DayZ comes out, if that is any better than the buggy ass alpha. You're just drinking the DayZ kool-aid, it's okay. Nothing wrong with being a fanboy, just don't spout useless BS.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Do you think I don't know this? The War Inc is out, people have played it, and it is there. They took the engine and are capitalizing off the success of DayZ with the name and style. I don't give a hoot. If they make a game worth playing, hats off to them. I will play it until the standalone of DayZ comes out, if that is any better than the buggy ass alpha. You're just drinking the DayZ kool-aid, it's okay. Nothing wrong with being a fanboy, just don't spout useless BS.



oh that is rich... you are paying to play a Beta version of a game that claims to have a 400km^2 persistent map world with ~200 players plus thousands of zombies in real time that has been developed in 1 year. Regardless of the fact that they are using the same engine as War Inc. , I dont see them living up to those claims. First it was going to be a free alpha/beta and now it is paid only. I'm calling Vaporware. The gear looks just like ArmA2 gear. Hell, from the majority of the footage and screenshots, I'd say the graphics and models look strikingly similar to ArmA 2 Graphics and Models. Only ArmA stuff is definitely more realistic. Add that to the fact you are calling EROCKER a fan-boy? wow...wow....wow...:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Do you think I don't know this? The War Inc is out, people have played it, and it is there. They took the engine and are capitalizing off the success of DayZ with the name and style. I don't give a hoot. If they make a game worth playing, hats off to them. I will play it until the standalone of DayZ comes out, if that is any better than the buggy ass alpha. You're just drinking the DayZ kool-aid, it's okay. Nothing wrong with being a fanboy, just don't spout useless BS.



You are starting to sounds like some of the dev's of WarZ


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2012)

I was excited when I saw the WarZ beta info in my inbox, I had visions of a beta code and fun.  Instead it was a stupid advert for a buy to play, beta.  Disappointing, to say the least, but also very revealing as to the type of company that's making WarZ.  Salesmen at best, possibly flimflam men at the worst.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

getting on now


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was excited when I saw the WarZ beta info in my inbox, I had visions of a beta code and fun.  Instead it was a stupid advert for a buy to play, beta.  Disappointing, to say the least, but also very revealing as to the type of company that's making WarZ.  Salesmen at best, possibly flimflam men at the worst.



I felt the exact same way! One of my friends said hes giving me a beta invite though C: I don't expect much from WarZ, so maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Do you think I don't know this? The War Inc is out, people have played it, and it is there. They took the engine and are capitalizing off the success of DayZ with the name and style. I don't give a hoot. If they make a game worth playing, hats off to them. I will play it until the standalone of DayZ comes out, if that is any better than the buggy ass alpha. You're just drinking the DayZ kool-aid, it's okay. Nothing wrong with being a fanboy, just don't spout useless BS.



Wow man, relax. I'll most likely be buying WarZ anyways, no need to get so defensive or to make these accusations against myself. Do you really feel that you need to get your point across with insulting me? Grow up. Ridiculous. :shadedshu

Oh, here's that link I was referring to earlier. See post #48. http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...ArmA-II-DayZ&p=6177919&viewfull=1#post6177919 5/16/2012

Not that I care or anything, I'm sorry you got upset with an open conversation.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

WELL, i was player but the game made me invisible to zombies and could not interact with stuff. also my game kept freezing. time to reinstall?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't on last night guys but got sick at work and slept most of the afternoon and all night. I will try to be on tonight but this weekend I have a friend coming home from AIT (Army Job Training) and I will be hanging out with him and his family. I hope to show him DayZ cause when he went off to basic is when we started playing and I told him all about it in letters so he really wants to see it. He is off to Ft Carson in march of next year so by that time the stand alone will be out and he said he will pick it up and play with us on the TS! He has been on in the past playing BF3, His name is CaptainSaveAHoe.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wow man, relax. I'll most likely be buying WarZ anyways, no need to get so defensive or to make these accusations against myself. Do you really feel that you need to get your point across with insulting me? Grow up. Ridiculous. :shadedshu
> 
> Oh, here's that link I was referring to earlier. See post #48. http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...ArmA-II-DayZ&p=6177919&viewfull=1#post6177919 5/16/2012
> 
> Not that I care or anything, I'm sorry you got upset with an open conversation.



I wasn't insulting you. If you see that as an insult you REALLY need to grow some thicker skin.

From your link specifically:  





> We've been working on our own zombie for PS3 (Sony's request) for a while.


 Sounds like they've been working on it for longer than you think and decided to go the PC route first because they can get it out quicker.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Sounds like they've been working on it for longer than you think and decided to go the PC route first because they can get it out quicker.



That comment alone is kinda vague. They could have been working on a Left4dead copy cat game and see the popularity of dayz and changed gears. you never know cause this company WarInc has been known to do this in the past.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That comment alone is kinda vague. They could have been working on a Left4dead copy cat game and see the popularity of dayz and changed gears. you never know cause this company WarInc has been known to do this in the past.



Read further:



> we made an open world with zombies for PS3 back in 2010. Files are dated



Also, http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...ArmA-II-DayZ&p=6177999&viewfull=1#post6177999 - You just don't come up with (specific) ideas in a few hours, or make a post on behalf of a team/company like that out of the blue.

The point is they are taking an engine that is there, and using it (including models, UI, etc. it seems) and capitalizing off the success that is DayZ. I'm not saying it is going to be better, and I'm not saying it is going to be worse. What I am saying is that if it fills the void within the few months before the release of the standalone DayZ, I am happy. From what I've seen, the engine is better in some respects: the zombies don't look glitchy as shit, while in the alpha videos they do look dumb as hell (but at least no hitting through buildings or running in retarded zig-zags). The engine is more optimized so that older/less powerful PCs can run it, and unlike the Arma engine (which they are addressing in the full release of DayZ) there aren't a lot of unnecessary things they'll never implement (like a model having three bones per finger as Rocket mentioned in a Q&A that they are cleaning up for efficiency in the standalone). That said, the engine also seems worse as in it is more cartoony (preference), therefore less realistic. It doesn't act like a sim, more like a shooter, because even though Arma is a shooter and does play as such, there is obviously more room for character simulation and specific actions. Other pros like being able to fortify structures, having multiple characters, having more customization, specific islands where you can store your loot, ability to easily rent servers in game, more official maps supposed to be coming (won't necessarily hold my breath), and the addition of a mode that lets you not lose all your stuff when you die (which I personally won't play) seem to make it different and somewhat more interesting right now. We'll see how it plays out, and $20 or even $50 is not much just to try out something...I've spent more on stuff that hasn't given me any enjoyment in the past.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

How do you positively know they started in 2010? Is there more to this than just his word?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> The point is they are taking an engine that is there, and using it (including models, UI, etc. it seems) and capitalizing off the success that is DayZ. I'm not saying it is going to be better, and I'm not saying it is going to be worse. What I am saying is that if it fills the void within the few months before the release of the standalone DayZ, I am happy. From what I've seen, the engine is better in some respects: the zombies don't look glitchy as shit, while in the alpha videos they do look dumb as hell (but at least no hitting through buildings or running in retarded zig-zags). The engine is more optimized so that older/less powerful PCs can run it, and unlike the Arma engine (which they are addressing in the full release of DayZ) there aren't a lot of unnecessary things they'll never implement (like a model having three bones per finger as Rocket mentioned in a Q&A that they are cleaning up for efficiency in the standalone). That said, the engine also seems worse as in it is more cartoony (preference), therefore less realistic. It doesn't act like a sim, more like a shooter, because even though Arma is a shooter and does play as such, there is obviously more room for character simulation and specific actions. Other pros like being able to fortify structures, having multiple characters, having more customization, specific islands where you can store your loot, ability to easily rent servers in game, more official maps supposed to be coming (won't necessarily hold my breath), and the addition of a mode that lets you not lose all your stuff when you die (which I personally won't play) seem to make it different and somewhat more interesting right now. We'll see how it plays out, and $20 or even $50 is not much just to try out something...I've spent more on stuff that hasn't given me any enjoyment in the past.



That sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you positively know they started in 2010? Is there more to this than just his word?



And how do you know they didn't, your speculation? Good logic there.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Read further:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...ArmA-II-DayZ&p=6177999&viewfull=1#post6177999 - You just don't come up with (specific) ideas in a few hours, or make a post on behalf of a team/company like that out of the blue.



I just finished searching for Zombie Games released in 2010 for PS3. here is the list:

1. Dead Nation: Released Nov. 30, 2010 Developed by Housemarque, published by Sony Computer Entertainment
2. Blood Drive: Released Nov 2, 2010 Developed by Sidhe, published by Activision
3. Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare: Released Oct 26, 2010 Developed by Rockstar San Diego and Rockstar North published by Rockstar Games.

That is it. NO OTHER ZOMBIE GAMES were released for PS3 in 2010.

Here are the development companies:

Rockstar North/ San Diego  owned by Rockstar Games --- definitely not War Inc. 
Sidhe --- founded in May of 1997 located in Wellington New Zealand. --- def not War Inc.
Housemarque --- founded in 1995 HQ in Helsinki, Finland known for Super Stardust. Not War inc.


So, where are these files that are "dated" and also where is this game that was made for PS3 that is a zombie game with an open world?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

Lots of games that are made aren't released. Maybe they didn't finish it. After all Sony has high expectations. That said, once again, *I* don't give a damn. I too myself searched for something. They are releasing The War Z, and as I mentioned above, that is all that matters at this point because it is real software and coming out regardless if it is recycled content and/or a clone or both. I honestly don't know why people are riding DayZ so hard. It is a great mod, but at this point what does it offer? There are no missions, quests, things you can create, etc. The only thing that has kept me playing is Lingor Island on a 600+ vehicle server with some good players (IE friendly and fun to play with) and good PvP interactions. If it was just Chernarus I'd have stopped playing long ago as I did for a little bit. It is glitchy, hard to learn, and items like vehicles are few and far between, and running up to get good loot only to get killed then run another hour back up is just a LITTLE bit annoying.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Lots of games that are made aren't released. Maybe they didn't finish it. After all Sony has high expectations. That said, once again, *I* don't give a damn. I too myself searched for something. They are releasing The War Z, and as I mentioned above, that is all that matters at this point because it is real software and coming out regardless if it is recycled content and/or a clone or both. I honestly don't know why people are riding DayZ so hard. It is a great mod, but at this point what does it offer? There are no missions, quests, things you can create, etc. The only thing that has kept me playing is Lingor Island on a 600+ vehicle server with some good players (IE friendly and fun to play with) and good PvP interactions. If it was just Chernarus I'd have stopped playing long ago as I did for a little bit. It is glitchy, hard to learn, and items like vehicles are few and far between, and running up to get good loot only to get killed then run another hour back up is just a LITTLE bit annoying.



ok i can see where you are coming from. 
The thing i worry about is the whole who came out first thing. It's kinda like plagiarism. also if they made a game for Sony but was never released due to Sony's high standards...what does that say about the game they made?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok i can see where you are coming from.
> The thing i worry about is the whole who came out first thing. It's kinda like plagiarism. also if they made a game for Sony but was never released due to Sony's high standards...what does that say about the game they made?



DayZ came out first. It is out, it is here, and it is playable, and while based off a game engine, is mostly its own game. That said, it is not like their idea is original. This idea has been thrown around for a long time, especially since zombies have gotten noticeably more famous over the past few years, DayZ was just the first to do it (and well at that). Every game is a copy of another game at some point. Sony has high standards but just doesn't like some games. I'm a big Sony fan and have watched/read a lot of things about development, and even if a game is very good, but they don't feel they can do anything to it (depending on the release Sony likes to have their hand in the development stages), they will drop it quick. It doesn't concern me, especially since the PS3 is hard as shit to develop for and open world games and consoles don't always match up well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> And how do you know they didn't, your speculation? Good logic there.





Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Lots of games that are made aren't released. Maybe they didn't finish it. After all Sony has high expectations. That said, once again, *I* don't give a damn. I too myself searched for something. They are releasing The War Z, and as I mentioned above, that is all that matters at this point because it is real software and coming out regardless if it is recycled content and/or a clone or both. I honestly don't know why people are riding DayZ so hard. It is a great mod, but at this point what does it offer? There are no missions, quests, things you can create, etc. The only thing that has kept me playing is Lingor Island on a 600+ vehicle server with some good players (IE friendly and fun to play with) and good PvP interactions. If it was just Chernarus I'd have stopped playing long ago as I did for a little bit. It is glitchy, hard to learn, and items like vehicles are few and far between, and running up to get good loot only to get killed then run another hour back up is just a LITTLE bit annoying.



The logic is that I don't take posts at face value. I could tell you I am mary frickin poppins on this thread but would you believe me? Probably not. As ducky mentioned, I searched the maker and NO games were released back in 2010 for PS3 that were from them zombie related.

Of course dayz is hard to play, its a mod based on a game that was not intended to be played like this. Stuff is not going to work and things are going to look bad but hell its just alpha. You say you don't give a damn but the whole "Wall o text" posts you have been making scream otherwise. DayZ standalone maybe better and it may not, who knows but until then, the people that like to play just the "mod" will get together and do so.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The logic is that I don't take posts at face value. I could tell you I am mary frickin poppins on this thread but would you believe me? Probably not. As ducky mentioned, I searched the maker and NO games were released back in 2010 for PS3 that were from them zombie related.
> 
> Of course dayz is hard to play, its a mod based on a game that was not intended to be played like this. Stuff is not going to work and things are going to look bad but hell its just alpha. You say you don't give a damn but the whole "Wall o text" posts you have been making scream otherwise. DayZ standalone maybe better and it may not, who knows but until then, the people that like to play just the "mod" will get together and do so.



And if you'll read at all, I did the same search. The game is not hard to play because it is a mod based game, it is hard to play because they made it that way. They wanted it to be hard to get into and not a casual type game, and that is exactly what it is. The glitches and bugs that have still yet to be fixed obviously make it even harder, but even without those learning your way and finding loot and all that and surviving overall is hard. Again, if you bothered to read my post, I don't give a damn that they don't have any history. Once again, they are releasing a game and that is all I care about. Keep defending your game, and I'll continue to have an open mind until I play the other games.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> And if you'll read at all, I did the same search. The game is not hard to play because it is a mod based game, it is hard to play because they made it that way. They wanted it to be hard to get into and not a casual type game, and that is exactly what it is. The glitches and bugs that have still yet to be fixed obviously make it even harder, but even without those learning your way and finding loot and all that and surviving overall is hard. Again, if you bothered to read my post, I don't give a damn that they don't have any history. Once again, they are releasing a game and that is all I care about. Keep defending your game, and I'll continue to have an open mind until I play the other games.



If you have that mindset, why are you even in this thread posting defensive objects about a game that you don't like playing since you play other games?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you have that mindset, why are you even in this thread posting defensive objects about a game that you don't like playing since you play other games?



And once again you obviously haven't read my post, so why reply? I mentioned above I play Lingor Island on a 600+ vehicle server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> And once again you obviously haven't read my post, so why reply? I mentioned above I play Lingor Island on a 600+ vehicle server.



Are you here just to argue? Those whole page and half of the previous one is nothing but you calling people fan boy's and trying to prove a point? 

If you want to continue that then please stay out of this thread.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

People, calm yo tits


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> People, calm yo tits



I am about to play once I finish with this ICS rom on my phone.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am about to play once I finish with this ICS rom on my phone.



I'm trying to decide if I should stay in class or fake sick so I can go home ( teacher isn't there so were just watching a movie) so I might be getting on soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should stay in class or fake sick so I can go home ( teacher isn't there so were just watching a movie) so I might be getting on soon



FAKE SICK! play DayZ!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> FAKE SICK! play DayZ!



And que the groaning


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> And que the groaning



I fake like I am working but all the while I am playing DayZ


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I fake like I am working but all the while I am playing DayZ



How do you still have a job? I got out of school but now I have to walk an hour and a half to my house


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I wasn't insulting you. If you see that as an insult you REALLY need to grow some thicker skin.
> 
> From your link specifically:   Sounds like they've been working on it for longer than you think and decided to go the PC route first because they can get it out quicker.



I don't think I need someone to tell me what I need. I never said I felt insulted. Truth be told I have no "feelings" on the matter. Believe whatever you want, in the end it affects me zero. This entire argument of what came first is trivial since I just posted information about the subject and never went into some rant about what is what. I really truly don't care, it really doesn't place anywhere on my important list. 

By the way I have a condition where I really have thick skin and it's very uncomfortable and itchy.  

If I were you I would REALLY tone down the attitude you are displaying towards others in this thread. It's not needed. This thread is for people who enjoy DayZ and want to play it with others. Let's keep it on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)

Brandon get on TS we're playing DayZ


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

ill be on later. i has to visit my folks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Brandon get on TS we're playing DayZ



When you asked me to join the server I was driving home. I told you it would be alittle hard to join.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> When you asked me to join the server I was driving home. I told you it would be alittle hard to join.



You aren't trying hard enough


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am in the ts taco


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 6, 2012)

LAST NIGHT I FOUND A m134 at4 ROCKET LAUNCHER WITH AMMO AT THE AIRFIELD.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2012)

joining on 209.222.89.50:2332 right now. I dropped the AT4 after I found that firing it did nothing apparently. would like help setting up a transport/medic service with armed guards. ^_^ FYI. the server is stock DayZ Chernarus.

*** moved to 209.222.92.42:2322  Fallujah server. same situation need help with service.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2012)

My plan is to create a group that goes to a server and starts a successful service for transporting players to where they need to go as well as acting like combat medics. Add in a Security Detachment that way the transporters are generally safe. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My plan is to create a group that goes to a server and starts a successful service for transporting players to where they need to go as well as acting like combat medics. Add in a Security Detachment that way the transporters are generally safe. Rinse and Repeat.



Ducky I have been in the ZUST server all day. why did you messege me


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ducky I have been in the ZUST server all day. why did you messege me



what? when did i message u? all i have done is post on here. I was on there last night around 9-10pm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what? when did i message u? all i have done is post on here. I was on there last night around 9-10pm



I mean DIDN'T


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I mean DIDN'T



oh. Ill be on soon. I need to finish some homework

I was just on the Dayzmod forums for the standalone suggestion box and this one guys suggested these ideas (he could not figure out why I said these dont fit the Zombie survival scenario. I said they were more like COD/BF3/ArmA3)



> 4. Ability to cook your own homemade explosives and make different explosive devices out of them. Like a simple pipe bomb or a huge IED from an oil barrel filled with HME. I don't know how detailed the procedures should be, but I would make it so that you must just add all required ingredients at a 1:1 ratio into a big pot and cook them on a fire. Sugar, aluminium powder, fertilizer, different acids, diesel, etc.
> 
> 5. Remote detonated and victim activated explosive devices.
> 
> 6. Car bombs. Fill the trunk with a huge load of explosives or hide smaller devices in the cabin and make them go off remotely or when someone opens the door or turns on the engine. You could examine the vehicle for an IED and attept to disarm it, and while a large device may be obvious, smaller ones might be missed. Chance of failure at disarming it and setting it off instead.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 8, 2012)

Well considering satchel charges are already in Arma 2, and hackers put them in game usually (they can be pretty fun to see buildings imploding, raiding hacker tents is fun), I could see them, but the homemade route would make more sense. Even then, is the average person (realistically speaking) going to be able to create an explosive? Not likely. If you could find them, like satchel charges, and they were as rare as say the rocket launcher, then I would say sure put them in the game. Small car bombs and such would be stupid in the Arma engine as you would have to diffuse it via a menu and the menu would pop up...putting a satchel charge on a car though could work overall though, as long as it was "visible", and the remote charge had to be within a certain distance for instance.

The server I am playing on in Lingor is adding some cool stuff apparently, like the ability to build fortresses and stuff. So they say. I'd like to see that stuff actually in game instead of having to add in, but while I hate the Arma 2 engine, it is nice because it allows you freedom.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My plan is to create a group that goes to a server and starts a successful service for transporting players to where they need to go as well as acting like combat medics. Add in a Security Detachment that way the transporters are generally safe. Rinse and Repeat.



http://www.reddit.com/r/redditrescueforce


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/redditrescueforce



LOL thats funny!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/redditrescueforce



http://redd.it/1160hc

Have you noticed that there is now:

DayZ Panthera
DayZ Utes
and
DayZ Zargabad?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> http://redd.it/1160hc
> 
> Have you noticed that there is now:
> 
> ...



Yes, I've been meaning to get utes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Yes, I've been meaning to get utes.



Im currently on 208.115.109.202:2352 DayZ Panthera. Some dude has an Osprey. I could use some help as people seem to like to shoot me when I am proclaiming myself as a medic. im armed with a hatchet. they shoot me then let me bandage myself while telling me to bandage then move on. after I finsih bandaging, they shoot me dead. WTF?!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im currently on 208.115.109.202:2352 DayZ Panthera. Some dude has an Osprey. I could use some help as people seem to like to shoot me when I am proclaiming myself as a medic. im armed with a hatchet. they shoot me then let me bandage myself while telling me to bandage then move on. after I finsih bandaging, they shoot me dead. WTF?!!



Welcome to Dayz?

What are you expecting, games full of pre-pubescent script kiddies now.. best to wait for the standalone.


Havent checked this in awhile, did we ever get a private hacker free server setup? My friend and I wanna play this again but got sick of the hackers every other time we logged in.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Welcome to Dayz?
> 
> What are you expecting, games full of pre-pubescent script kiddies now.. best to wait for the standalone.
> 
> ...



Was playing on a S5 clan servver last night and they swithed it to private passworded server so we could do a  2 5-man team hunger games. ^_^ fun fun


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Havent checked this in awhile, did we ever get a private hacker free server setup? My friend and I wanna play this again but got sick of the hackers every other time we logged in.



Erocker had a good one set up, but I don't think he likes to turn it on, anymore.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 9, 2012)

So I didn't get a chance to upload it to YouTube, but the server I play on allows you to build things now...such as fences, camo nets, tents, ramps, etc...

So you can make your own fortress. It's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So I didn't get a chance to upload it to YouTube, but the server I play on allows you to build things now...such as fences, camo nets, tents, ramps, etc...
> 
> So you can make your own fortress. It's pretty damn cool.



what server is that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

I stayed home sick today and after I eat and take my meds I will hop on, I am on TS right now doing to OCing to my video cards


----------



## Guitar (Oct 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what server is that?



http://arma2.swec.se/server/data/311027

You have to have things like wood, wire fencing, tank traps, and sandbags. I have yet to see a sandbag so I've only built everything that doesn't require one, all the way up to a tent that requires 9 wire fencing. You have to have the exact amount of what you want to built, then go into inventory and build a tank trap/fence like you would normally. You have to have something buildable in your inventory to bring up the scroll menu for the recipes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2012)

just got out of class. need to do some reading then ill hop on


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been messing around on a Panthera server. I like the map alot! I have my own UH1H and a PK pickup atm.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> I've been messing around on a Panthera server. I like the map alot! I have my own UH1H and a PK pickup atm.



which one?


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2012)

Server IP:  69.162.73.242:2352


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

The server we played on last night was good. The admins do pretty good team work but we got ambushed by some douche and then failed to pickup Erocker at the other air field. I saved it on my favorites so I will probably play there more often.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

I was going to try making a Panthera server, but it seems all Panthera files have been taken down due to the creator not letting others play with his toys. So, I'm trying Fallujah out. I'll let you all know if it works.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> I was going to try making a Panthera server, but it seems all Panthera files have been taken down due to the creator not letting others play with his toys. So, I'm trying Fallujah out. I'll let you all know if it works.



Let us know, That would be a good server to build.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

Erocker, Found the server files for panthera

http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/97961-dayz-meets-panthera-island/


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker, Found the server files for panthera
> 
> http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/97961-dayz-meets-panthera-island/



I'm only using it if the guy who makes the private server version I use includes it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm only using it if the guy who makes the private server version I use includes it.



Oh ok I just came across it.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't know what you mean by "private server version"...explain?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/97961-dayz-meets-panthera-island/
> 
> They are all there.



Thats what I JUST linked did you not see ^^^?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats what I JUST linked did you not see ^^^?



No, I didn't see until I had it posted, which is why I edited my post.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Don't know what you mean by "private server version"...explain?



http://www.tunngle.net/community/to...er-files-pack-1726-all-current-released-maps/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not lingor?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not ham?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lingor is OK but Pantera is better


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Lingor is OK but Pantera is better



In what ways? I've played enough of both, Panthera is better than Chernarus but Lingor > both IMO. Great size, way easier to get around, good loot spawns. Panthera is liked a sniper's paradise in the hill areas surrounding towns, and it is hard to navigate around the towns (specifically with bigger vehicles). Both are better than Fallujah and Takistan...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2012)

http://dayzdb.com/map/panthera#4.038.072

Full map with loot spawns!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2012)

i had a huey that rocker n i fixed up but some douchebag shot out the tail rotor causing me to crash. i suvived the crash somehow. ill be on later.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am back in the TS whenever you want to play


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

Pc won't let me get into windows. I'm gunna let it cool for a bit then try again


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2012)

no worries. Mozilla Firefox kept freezing on me so I have been trbleshooting it so now I use Opera and no FFox until i figure out what was wrong. I would start it, click on one page and it would freeze.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm reinstalling windows in hopes it will fix my problems. I had the same copy of windows for like a year so it could be the problem.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> no worries. Mozilla Firefox kept freezing on me so I have been trbleshooting it so now I use Opera and no FFox until i figure out what was wrong. I would start it, click on one page and it would freeze.



uninstall/disable/update all the plugins. my guess would be to start with flash.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> uninstall/disable/update all the plugins. my guess would be to start with flash.



i uninstalled the whole shebang.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2012)

If anyone was interested in the building, this is a little bit on how it works: DayZ (Lingor) - Building Structures - YouTube


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If anyone was interested in the building, this is a little bit on how it works: DayZ (Lingor) - Building Structures - YouTube



Thanks. I may start on Lingor soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2012)

^^^ thanks for leaving me an catnip hanging last night ducky. We had a 4 way shoot out at zappado


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^ thanks for leaving me an catnip hanging last night ducky. We had a 4 way shoot out at zappado



sorry... Montezuma's revenge is not something i can control....

here is a great video to learn how to snipe with the different rifles.

[yt]0CfLVASD4sM&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 14, 2012)

I Lost that dirt bike lol my pc did a update and shut off so i went to bed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2012)

il be on soon. might try Lingor with building. not sure may do Fallujah


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2012)

so what server is all the TPU players on??????

Original post should be updated with the current server!


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> so what server is all the TPU players on??????
> 
> Original post should be updated with the current server!



There really isn't one right now. Hosting a server isn't easy as things are always changing... and breaking.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2012)

i tried out that shooting range mission and it was awesome. I really liked the fact i could have it follow each round i fired so i could see where it hit and such. I managed to hit a 900m target with a Lee Enfield!! I could not see the target but adjusted accordingly with the bullet tracer. 
I found most rifles with no ranging had variable zoom.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2012)

on a new server now. 199.116.118.52:2332

it is just me on here so far


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures of the stand alone!!!



			
				DayZ/Rocket said:
			
		

> Interior work in progress screenshots taken from inside DayZ standalone.
> 
> Please note these are work-in-progress shots, with only basic texture work and initial lighting passes. I picked a random town in the game and took screenshots of a few of the houses. The screenshots are taken on “Normal” graphic settings (medium texture resolution) and are unaltered and uncropped.
> 
> ...






































http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Pictures of the stand alone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someones been on reddit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Someones been on reddit.



Nope, posted by rocket on the DayZ facebook page.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Someones been on reddit.



Reddit is for pubescent kids and sociopaths, usually both.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 16, 2012)

They just wanted to shit on The War Z's parade lol.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> They just wanted to shit on The War Z's parade lol.



Did you play it yet? I guess the beta was released today.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 16, 2012)

Just like every other alpha it is nearly impossible to get it. It finally downloaded but I've yet to play as there are apparently no servers that it sees for me.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 16, 2012)

Got in finally...literally spawned near like 5 players (they are apparently only letting you view 30% of map). Spawned with flashlight, bandages, and some food. I walk 200 feet and see a survivor, hit him once behind with flashlight and he dies. Go find a zombie, hit it 200 times with flashlight trying to get headshots, still alive. Survivor came up to hit it with me, I hit him 6 times or so with flashlight and he also dies. I gathered 5 zombies, ran in some random building, and got flanked and killed by zombies on either side of a counter (they don't slow down in houses like DayZ FWIW).

So those were my first 5 minutes of The War Z. I also got it all on video because it was funny as shit, but per the NDA I cannot release it I believe. If I can actually get back in I'll update again on some actual gameplay hopefully.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Got in finally...literally spawned near like 5 players (they are apparently only letting you view 30% of map). Spawned with flashlight, bandages, and some food. I walk 200 feet and see a survivor, hit him once behind with flashlight and he dies. Go find a zombie, hit it 200 times with flashlight trying to get headshots, still alive. Survivor came up to hit it with me, I hit him 6 times or so with flashlight and he also dies. I gathered 5 zombies, ran in some random building, and got flanked and killed by zombies on either side of a counter (they don't slow down in houses like DayZ FWIW).
> 
> So those were my first 5 minutes of The War Z. I also got it all on video because it was funny as shit, but per the NDA I cannot release it I believe. If I can actually get back in I'll update again on some actual gameplay hopefully.



sounds gay


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looked the game over at the website today and seen this! Looks like its gonna be another one of those "Get better gear! Use your paypal account and get 10 free rocket launchers!!!"

F all that shit


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looked the game over at the website today and seen this! Looks like its gonna be another one of those "Get better gear! Use your paypal account and get 10 free rocket launchers!!!"
> 
> F all that shit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/.jpg



that is what I said when I saw that. I looked even closer at the "REGULAR" price and saw that it was 69.99....... that is even higher than many Console games when they launch. It is ridiculous. They are trying to play off of the cultist popularity of DayZ and rake in money before people realize they are being gouged. I hope people see how shitty it is and all the servers crash multiple times throughout the testing and launch.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 16, 2012)

We need to get like 4-6 people in a life mod server and take over the town!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> We need to get like 4-6 people in a life mod server and take over the town!



im down for that. let me take my cisco chapter 9 test first.
***Done. scored a 97.***


----------



## Guitar (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol this game clucking sucks. I'll be editing together a video and putting it on YouTube of my impressions/whatever. Clucking horrible. I went into it with an open mind and it is just terrible.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Lol this game clucking sucks. I'll be editing together a video and putting it on YouTube of my impressions/whatever. Clucking horrible. I went into it with an open mind and it is just terrible.



That's too bad, I was hoping for more.  Drop a link of your vid when you finish.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looked the game over at the website today and seen this! Looks like its gonna be another one of those "Get better gear! Use your paypal account and get 10 free rocket launchers!!!"
> 
> F all that shit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/.jpg



The real money you spent can't be used on buying any weapons as far as the dev's have said so far, except possible melee weapons. So that assumption would be false. It sounds like the store is mostly for buying supplies to live or to start you character easier.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The real money you spent can't be used on buying any weapons as far as the dev's have said so far, except possible melee weapons. So that assumption would be false. It sounds like the store is mostly for buying supplies to live or to start you character easier.



Yea but no one should get special treatment just cause they can buy more stuff with REAL money. I can see if you preordered you got like one special item that wouldn't be too much of a advantage but being able to purchase many things with real money to play a game... nope


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 17, 2012)

the Developers of WarZ forgot the one aspect of DayZ that caused its sudden rise and what seperated it from L4D, Dead Island, etc... It's Realism.

I've watched videos and the game looks like shit, even if it is an Alpha/Beta, Animations are very fast and stiffer than COD, Weapons and Other supposed to be rare items are found in a couple of minutes. Zombies are not scary anymore. Graphics are decent but human models kinda looks like plastic. I thought WarZ's gonna be awesome now its just another cheap zombie shooter

DayZ on the other hand, while still in Alpha, plays awesome, in fact if it wasnt for those damn hackers this game is pretty much very playable.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> the Developers of WarZ forgot the one aspect of DayZ that caused its sudden rise and what seperated it from L4D, Dead Island, etc... It's Realism.
> 
> I've watched videos and the game looks like shit, even if it is an Alpha/Beta, Animations are very fast and stiffer than COD, Weapons and Other supposed to be rare items are found in a couple of minutes. Zombies are not scary anymore. Graphics are decent but human models kinda looks like plastic. I thought WarZ's gonna be awesome now its just another cheap zombie shooter
> 
> DayZ on the other hand, while still in Alpha, plays awesome, in fact if it wasnt for those damn hackers this game is pretty much very playable.



i agree on everything but the cheap part. it is not a cheap zombie shooter.... it si the expensive one


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea but no one should get special treatment just cause they can buy more stuff with REAL money. I can see if you preordered you got like one special item that wouldn't be too much of a advantage but being able to purchase many things with real money to play a game... nope



Theres a big difference between rocket launchers and bread. F2P is just fine, if you haven't played League of Legends, then I suggest doing it. Thats F2P and I wouldn't say it's Pay to Win. Paying for food and such is a luxury, not a requirement, those people will lose game immersion, I don't see it as an advantage, which is why I posted, you made it sound like one.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 17, 2012)

There is no pay to win The War Z. You can buy masks, food, addons like silencers and scopes (really, if you need to buy these to win, you suck anyways), etc. All these items can be found in game, some rarer than others, and if you buy them and die, you lose them just like any other item.  Since I won't be home until the weekend to make a video, I'll give my thoughts here.

First things first, this is "alpha". Sure, whatever. Apparently everything wrong with the game can and should be chalked up to that excuse, so if you can't climb ladders, don't worry, it's alpha. Yes, that is correct, you can't climb ladders. You don't release a game to the public, regardless if it is just a "pre-order bonus" in alpha and not see half the problems they have right now.

The graphics are that of a PS2.5 game, being generous. The textures are absolute shit on most things, especially the foliage. The skyline is painted on, the trees have paper leaves, the rocks look like grey blobs. The animations are stiff and slow. The character animations are a bit better than the zombie animations, but still bad. The zombie animations are pretty bad. You just kind of have to see it to know what I'm talking about, but the way they move, run in place, and hit you is just retarded looking.

The sound is average at best. The music is annoying, and sort of like DayZ, where it just has random moments where something should be happening and isn't. It got old really quickly and I turned it off. The zombie noises come from everywhere, even where the zombies aren't. Unless they spawned one on top of a building, I was hearing one on top of what looked to be a fire station (not enter-able) just making noises (and no he was not behind or to the side of the building). They either breathe heavy or don't breathe at all, or breathe then stop breathing completely then breathe again...it's pretty annoying when they are chasing you and you don't know if they are still chasing you because they stop making noise. When somebody spawns in, you hear an annoying "ding" noise signaling somebody is in. The players also make noise when doing things like jumping (which gives away your position). The forests sounds are annoying and unrealistic, super loud birds chirping and woodpeckers and other wildlife.

The gameplay is horrible. I'm not a big fan of how DayZ works gameplay wise. It is stiff, animations tend to suck, the ability to not jump, and all the glitches are annoying as hell. That said, it works, and I have gotten used to it. The War Z sucks in this regard. While I could get used to it, I don't want to. There is first and third person in the game. first person is a better view as it doesn't allow you to see your retarded looking character move around. However, you have no idea where the item in your hand is showing. For instance, your flashlight is in front of you in third person, but in first person it is to the right of your screen (it is in your right hand, but apparently your character is too stupid to center it so you can actually look at things). When hitting a zombie with a flashlight or a club, you have no idea where you are hitting them in first or third person. Apparently you can only kill zombies with headshots, and I've hit zombies literally 20+ times and they haven't gone down with both a flashlight and a hammer, even with a baseball bat (spiked at that). Either the hit boxes are super small, or the aim is off of where it should be. The zombies are also IMPOSSIBLE to lose. It is super easy, easier than DayZ (regular) honestly, to gather a horde of zombies. They don't slow in houses and there is no way to get rid of them besides weaving in and out of houses quickly or standing on a car (yes, they leave you alone if you jump on top of a car). Which would make sense, except that trees do not seem to get rid of them nor do fences as they just seem to jump right over or find the only hole in the fence. Of course, this wouldn't be such a problem if zombies didn't kill you in four hits, or you could actually kill them with melee weapons.

So not only that, but things like the loot and houses are terrible. The loot is literally almost nonexistant besides food and other occasional things like flares and lights. I've manged to find 2 crossbows, with no ammo, and 2 masks. The other things I've used I got off of bodies (bats and hammers). I attribute this partly to everyone hounding the servers and only having 30% of the map open, but still, there is literally nothing in most of the buildings. Also, all the buildings tend to be the same. You can go in the diner, post office, garage looking sort of thing, barns, and some houses...and that seems to be about it. The placement of the towns is okay, nothing special, but lots of places aren't enter-able or are certain deathtraps where there is no way out, and if the 2 zombies that follow you inside hit you, you're dead. Not only do you die, but you can't use that character for an hour. You can have about 5 characters, and you can delete them, but if you get flashlight killed as soon as you spawn in and want to keep the character, you're SOL for a little bit. I'm told this is also 24 hours in the full game. 

Oh, and the PvP. So DayZ PvP is somewhat balanced in terms that you either have to sneak up on someone with a hatchet or get into a firefight (sans sniping) and is generally fair in a "real world" situation type of way. Again, even seeing there is only 30% of the map open (albeit with only 40 players, some less per server), the PvP is ridiculously unbalanced. For instance, a flashlight to the back of the head and you're dead. 1 hit, done. 5 hits with a spiked bat and you're dead. See anything wrong with that? So they start you off with the most overpowered weapon in the game, that can't kill zombies in 20+ hits mind you, and just spawn everybody within spitting distance of each other. Makes so much sense.

Uh, so yeah. Within my 2-3 hours of play that is what I've come up with so far. I'm horribly disappointed. I'll play it again this weekend to see if anything is fixed in 3 days, and I'll wait until the beta to try and get my refund. It is horribly disappointing. Guess I'm waiting on the DayZ standalone.

Oh, and here's my video of the first 5 minutes of gameplay. It is unlisted.
Untitled - YouTube


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Guitar! Is that "TheLaughingMan" from here on TPU AKA Gunny highway in the video you made?

*Just watched the whole video*

W............T...............F............. is this shit. This game is terrible


----------



## Guitar (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, and while the game looks bad, ignore the "I have this on ultra". Apparently it didn't save my settings and it was on low. Not that it changed much going to Ultra.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Oh, and while the game looks bad, ignore the "I have this on ultra". Apparently it didn't save my settings and it was on low. Not that it changed much going to Ultra.



Got a screenshot of it on ultra? And lol it is gunny!


----------



## Horrux (Oct 18, 2012)

My clan now operates a DayZ server, search for " SGA" with a space before it, to avoid the many "xxxx*sGa*mers" servers. Right now it runs on UTC-12 for plenty of evening daylight, it's on regular difficulty and it's brand new, so there must be some vehicles that aren't already taken and hidden away... DayZ is fun times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

Horrux said:


> My clan now operates a DayZ server, search for " SGA" with a space before it, to avoid the many "xxxx*sGa*mers" servers. Right now it runs on UTC-12 for plenty of evening daylight, it's on regular difficulty and it's brand new, so there must be some vehicles that aren't already taken and hidden away... DayZ is fun times.



Is this a hive server or a private hive?


----------



## Horrux (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this a hive server or a private hive?



Not a private hive. I don't even know what a private hive is, although I saw that in the server settings. For now we're just happy to kill zombies and try to establish a nice camp. There have been groups of friendlies on the server, and only a few humans killed at the hands of other humans.

It is a "DayZChernarus" server, instead of a simple "DayZ" server, if you know what I mean. We're playing BF3 tonight, so you probably won't see any SGA on the server, but other than that, we'll be around and stomping hard on cheaters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

Private hive is a server that has its own hive in the server and you can have your own vehicles and weapons and way more control, only downside is that if you build a character on the private hive then goto a hive, your stuff will not transfer.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Guitar do you have the Graphics settings up? 

Because this guys looks alright The War Z Gameplay Footage 1/3 - YouTube

But yours looks noting like that guys.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Private hive is a server that has its own hive in the server and you can have your own vehicles and weapons and way more control, only downside is that if you build a character on the private hive then goto a hive, your stuff will not transfer.



At some point we had I think 16 people on the server at the same time... Not bad for a first day of operation!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guitar do you have the Graphics settings up?
> 
> Because this guys looks alright The War Z Gameplay Footage 1/3 - YouTube
> 
> But yours looks noting like that guys.



Yeah thats what a friend had said, said that his settings were on lowest. Said it looked a lot better. That video looks ok, I mean it's not as good as Day Z, but thats passable graphics to me. I'll probably play some later today, maybe I'll post up a screenshot.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah thats what a friend had said, said that his settings were on lowest. Said it looked a lot better. That video looks ok, I mean it's not as good as Day Z, but thats passable graphics to me. I'll probably play some later today, maybe I'll post up a screenshot.



Yeah I mean its seems like a lot of dislike for an Alpha. I could list as many for Day z but its still fun. 

Really tempted to buy the Alpha of it but holding off a bit.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of dislike because they claimed it to be the best thing since sliced bread and it sucked. In the current state, the game is horrible. I started playing DayZ a few months ago, mid-July specifically. I have seen all there is to see, had every weapon, played every map (not extensively, and not the small PvP one admittedly), used every vehicle, etc. I've seen the glitches, gotten killed out of nowhere, dealt with hackers, etc. Nowhere did Rocket or the DayZ devs claim to have the best game available or claim to not have any problems. The War Z claimed (and granted dick riding fans added immensely to this) that it was going to be perfect and the best game ever and all this crap, and it isn't. It is severely lacking in even the most basics of gameplay and a complete ripoff of DayZ. I don't consider Sleeping Dogs to be a ripoff of GTA because you can steal cars and kill people. The same mechanics don't make it a ripoff. But having basically everything the same, even things like chopper crashes FFS, makes it a ripoff, and a bad one at that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Uh where do they clam to be the best thing since sliced bread? I even check their site and I see no such claims (Site). Day Z is a mod to an already working game, it uses the same assets as Arma 2 where as War Z seems to be completely from scratch. I haven't heard a single shred of praise from War Z yet from anyone, probably would if I started joining War Z threads though, is that what you did? 

"It is severely lacking in even the most basics of gameplay and a complete ripoff of DayZ."

Now that seems to be the crux of your argument. I haven't played but it seems like they got at least the basics of gameplay (which I'd consider having a gun and shooting zombies). As for the complete ripoff of Day Z that is a personal opinion. Zombies have been used countless of times in the entertainment industry, so have guns and so have MMO's so Day Z is as much of a ripoff as War Z or the majority of any other game made in post 2012. And from the looks of things they both seem to be going about it slightly differently. I like the fact that you can melee with your flashlight even though it doesn't kill a zombie, I wouldn't expect a flashlight to do much head bashing damage anyways, but I still like the fact that I can try.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I like the fact that you can melee with your flashlight even though it doesn't kill a zombie, I wouldn't expect a flashlight to do much head bashing damage anyways, but I still like the fact that I can try.



I have a mag-light next to my desk that will crack a skull open like a melon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a mag-light next to my desk that will crack a skull open like a melon.



Well the flashlight in the game looks like its made out of plastic so that is where that conclusion comes from. 

I'm sure you speak from personal experience.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Uh where do they clam to be the best thing since sliced bread? I even check their site and I see no such claims (Site). Day Z is a mod to an already working game, it uses the same assets as Arma 2 where as War Z seems to be completely from scratch. I haven't heard a single shred of praise from War Z yet from anyone, probably would if I started joining War Z threads though, is that what you did?
> 
> "It is severely lacking in even the most basics of gameplay and a complete ripoff of DayZ."
> 
> Now that seems to be the crux of your argument. I haven't played but it seems like they got at least the basics of gameplay (which I'd consider having a gun and shooting zombies). As for the complete ripoff of Day Z that is a personal opinion. Zombies have been used countless of times in the entertainment industry, so have guns and so have MMO's so Day Z is as much of a ripoff as War Z or the majority of any other game made in post 2012. And from the looks of things they both seem to be going about it slightly differently. I like the fact that you can melee with your flashlight even though it doesn't kill a zombie, I wouldn't expect a flashlight to do much head bashing damage anyways, but I still like the fact that I can try.



Um, the War Z is nowhere near from scratch. Ever heard of War Inc? http://imgur.com/a/SvNg5 Lots of stuff is basically ripped from that and thrown into the game. Which I have no problem with, as they own the game and can do what they like, and there would be no point to make something completely new just to be new if it exists. That said, that seems like all they did pretty much. They took the interface, the models, textures, etc. etc. and threw them in. They also made some new things, lots copied out of DayZ, and threw them in. It is not a personal opinion, it is a ripoff of DayZ, blatantly. As I've said, the concept isn't considered copying, but they've copied everything else. Having to eat and drink, chopper crashes, weapon types, item types, etc. They added things like melee and jumping which are great...to bad the melee barely works. 

They also just banned me from the forums for "trolling, not needed input, we don't need your kind here" stuff. Granted I was saying some stuff that shouldn't have been said and the ban was deserved (permanent is kind of harsh though), but what they are doing is closing/deleting threads and banning/deleting accounts that say bad stuff about their game. It's ridiculous.

And for the flashlight, look at The War Z wiki page: http://www.warzwiki.com/index.php?title=Flashlight&redirect=no
 Swings to Kill 
Body: 2-3 for Survivors, 100 for Zombies
Head: 1 for Survivors, 100 for Zombies 

REALLY?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Um, the War Z is nowhere near from scratch. Ever heard of War Inc? http://imgur.com/a/SvNg5 Lots of stuff is basically ripped from that and thrown into the game. Which I have no problem with, as they own the game and can do what they like, and there would be no point to make something completely new just to be new if it exists. That said, that seems like all they did pretty much. They took the interface, the models, textures, etc. etc. and threw them in. They also made some new things, lots copied out of DayZ, and threw them in. It is not a personal opinion, it is a ripoff of DayZ, blatantly. As I've said, the concept isn't considered copying, but they've copied everything else. Having to eat and drink, chopper crashes, weapon types, item types, etc. They added things like melee and jumping which are great...to bad the melee barely works.
> 
> They also just banned me from the forums for "trolling, not needed input, we don't need your kind here" stuff. Granted I was saying some stuff that shouldn't have been said and the ban was deserved (permanent is kind of harsh though), but what they are doing is closing/deleting threads and banning/deleting accounts that say bad stuff about their game. It's ridiculous.
> 
> ...



I mean Day Z is more or less doing the same. The same arguments you use against War Z can directly apply to Day Z, the only thing I can really see getting your panties in a bunch is that Day Z came first and then War Z (which IMO is absurd). I'd never use this game did it first argument to praise or dismiss anything. 

"Having to eat and drink, chopper crashes, weapon types, item types, etc. They added things like melee and jumping which are great...to bad the melee barely works. "

I don't know under what context you said all that but just to be clear, all this has been done before Day Z as well you know...

I'm sure if they got enough complaints from the community they would change the amount of hits it takes to melee kill zombies/players with the flashlight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well the flashlight in the game looks like its made out of plastic so that is where that conclusion comes from.
> 
> I'm sure you speak from personal experience.



Yes. Ive been split by a mag-light before. Cops love em.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am about to play some DayZ


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer, your argument is so ludicrous it reminds me of whole "McDowell's" thing from Coming to America.

The fact that it is a ripoff is as blatant as the nose on your face.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I mean Day Z is more or less doing the same. The same arguments you use against War Z can directly apply to Day Z, the only thing I can really see getting your panties in a bunch is that Day Z came first and then War Z (which IMO is absurd). I'd never use this game did it first argument to praise or dismiss anything.
> 
> "Having to eat and drink, chopper crashes, weapon types, item types, etc. They added things like melee and jumping which are great...to bad the melee barely works. "
> 
> ...



DayZ took an existing engine and made a modification. A completely new type of game, albeit still using characteristics and things from the Arma engine (it is a modification). The War Z is claiming to be a whole new game, but isn't..it is essentially a modification of War Inc. Which again, there would be no problem with if they marketed it as such. They claim they have had the idea for years even before DayZ came out...from what the "alpha" has thus far shown, they are full of shit (as backed up by forum posts that you can find on the web). I once again, personally chose to ignore all this and try it anyways, and am severely disappointed. Yes, you've had to do this in other games, as I said, I'm not saying mechanics are a copy. I am saying it is not an original idea in The War Z and the way it seems to be implemented seems like they stole it straight from DayZ. Chopper crashes spawning weapons and loot in the middle of nowhere is again the same thing. Considering the first weapon I found is a compound crossbow, in a supermarket (surprise), it once again seems to be a copy. And as I said above, they aren't taking very kindly to even legit complaints if they say anything bad about the game. Their forums are full of dick riding idiots, and they don't like you saying otherwise. One thing I respect, and I actually am not a fan of Rocket, about DayZ is they take what the people have to say and seem to want to work on it/fix it, which the War Z devs are also doing it seems...except only if it is positive.

It was a ripoff from the beginning, and while I saw it, I decided to look past it and give it a chance. And it fell flat on its face from the way they have currently released it. I don't know how many times I can say it.

And don't know if I mentioned, I'm still willing to try it, especially interested to see when it hits "beta", because that should be polished to the point of almost release the way betas are marketed today.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> AphexDreamer, your argument is so ludicrous it reminds me of whole "McDowell's" thing from Coming to America.
> 
> The fact that it is a ripoff is as blatant as the nose on your face.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRfKkSenicq3k8xeRp1vgLU3XIyBW879YbQyJNj2ZDA7HcfJv2_



I'll take one Big Mick with cheese please.   HmmmmMmmm! Nothing comes close to the original and awesome Big Mick. YUM!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> AphexDreamer, your argument is so ludicrous it reminds me of whole "McDowell's" thing from Coming to America.
> 
> The fact that it is a ripoff is as blatant as the nose on your face.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRfKkSenicq3k8xeRp1vgLU3XIyBW879YbQyJNj2ZDA7HcfJv2_



I agree its just to damn close. Before seeing the gameplay I kept an open mind. However, I thought the video was of the stand alone DayZ game and sent it to a friend bitching how they were a downgrade from the mod. I mean really its a BRUTAL rip off if I couldn't tell the difference at a moments glance.

I stand correct.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah its similar but so are so many other games, so whateva.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree its just to damn close. Before seeing the gameplay I kept an open mind. However, I thought the video was of the stand alone DayZ game and sent it to a friend bitching how they were a downgrade from the mod. I mean really its a BRUTAL rip off if I couldn't tell the difference at a moments glance.
> 
> I stand correct.


WarZ is being developed by a subsidiary of the company that makes War Inc. This subsidiary was created specifically with the purpose of making WarZ, quite a few months after DayZ took off, which spells copycat, big time.  And War Inc is a pretty crappy game. I don't see them taking that and making greatness out of WarZ.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 19, 2012)

So just tried it again. Every fucking time I got something good, basically a gun, I got killed by an invisible zombie. Every damn time.

So they seemed to have upped loot spawns and fixed invisible zombies. Game is going okay. Have my first memorable moment, guy is walking down road, I spot him, hid behind vehicle. He is armed with gun. We dance around vehicle for 5 mins where he cant apparently see me, i type in proximity chat asking if he is scared, he says no (he has backed way off by now). I only armed with a hammer run that way, he shoots a crossbow shot at me. I run to where it was from, he hits me with a hammer. I backed away, took antibiotics real quick, then proceed to murder him with my hammer. He had a Mossberg with 8 shots on him and didn't use it like a dumbass.

So fast forward to 10 minutes later, I'm in the city and have a zombie on me and a guy shoots a shotgun at me (I saw him first). I run in the building and flank him from behind, see him, get the first shot on him literally 10m away, and he shoots me dead with the exact same gun further away than I was from him.

Makes sense.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Will this winter wonderland be DayZ’s next map?



> You knew that DayZ has custom maps, right? As Bohemia labors away on the standalone version of DayZ, modders have been busy porting user-made Arma 2 islands into the zombie survival mod. The varied biomes of Fallujah, Lingor Island, and Panthera are all playable on custom servers, and a click away from being installed through the handy, PCG-recommended DayZ Commander utility.
> 
> Joining these maps next could be Namalsk, an arctic forest covered in custom structures like reinforced defense towers. Namalsk is in the process of being ported by Sumrak, one of Namalsk’s creators, and should be available for download here soon. In the meantime, here’s a video of the map being tested in DayZ.



http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/18/will-this-winter-wonderland-be-dayzs-next-map/


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 19, 2012)

I love snow settings! 

New types of helicopters - Kamov Ka-60 Kasatka (with grenade launcher and rockets) and civillian transport Mil Mi-17

http://www.nightstalkers.cz/en_index_dn.php?menu=en_dn_popis


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to playing that bad boy tonight. Heatpacks will _finally_ be worth having in the game.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't play it if it isn't released...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, I just went to download it after refusing the files from a colleague, he must have meant Panthera.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally got around to upload that clip of me killing that guy on the cliff
[YT]5xI-Wr2sdx4[/YT]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Finally got around to upload that clip of me killing that guy on the cliff
> [YT]5xI-Wr2sdx4[/YT]



HELL YEA!!! that guy sniped both me and erocker then mistakenly befriends taco not knowing he was with us all along! This is teamwork! Everyone needs to watch this video!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Will this winter wonderland be DayZ’s next map?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I can't wait for that map. Next thing they need to release is a map soo massive it would put BF3's claim of having a huge map to shame (most days maps already do) but like the largest ArmA2 map ever!!! Multiple BIOMES.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> OMG!!! I can't wait for that map. Next thing they need to release is a map soo massive it would put BF3's claim of having a huge map to shame (most days maps already do) but like the largest ArmA2 map ever!!! Multiple BIOMES.



Will be on later!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Will be on later!



check out this massive map. This should get ported for sure!!!!!

[yt]RQGc0wGmviI&feature=player_embedded#![/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 20, 2012)

More screenes from the standalone


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> OMG!!! I can't wait for that map. Next thing they need to release is a map soo massive it would put BF3's claim of having a huge map to shame (most days maps already do) but like the largest ArmA2 map ever!!! Multiple BIOMES.



Cherno is far larger than any BF3 map. BF3 maps are meant to be large for a match, not a campaign of sorts. Caspian Border is only 1.4km, and I thin kthat AK map is about double that, so somewhere around 2.8km. Cherno is 225km, almost 100 times larger.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 20, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Finally got around to upload that clip of me killing that guy on the cliff
> [YT]5xI-Wr2sdx4[/YT]



That is completely awesome. My clan members have a roster of "shoot on sight" names going on our forum, for those who killed our friends. Vengeance is sooo sweet.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 20, 2012)

Horrux said:


> That is completely awesome. My clan members have a roster of "shoot on sight" names going on our forum, for those who killed our friends. Vengeance is sooo sweet.



Nice, what was the IP of your server again? I have a craving for some dayZ


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Cherno is far larger than any BF3 map. BF3 maps are meant to be large for a match, not a campaign of sorts. Caspian Border is only 1.4km, and I thin kthat AK map is about double that, so somewhere around 2.8km. Cherno is 225km, almost 100 times larger.



i know that is why i stated that "most dayz maps already do" What I meant was like how BF3 expansions said they had the largest BF3 map ever, they should make a Largest ArmA 2 map ever for DayZ maybe like the one I posted a video about. 




>


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i know that is why i stated that "most dayz maps already do" What I meant was like how BF3 expansions said they had the largest BF3 map ever, they should make a Largest ArmA 2 map ever for DayZ maybe like the one I posted a video about.



I believe Charnus for the standalone is going to be 30% or so larger. Or at least usable map larger, rather than just being a bunch of nothing on the edges of the map.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2012)

Everyone make it out alive last night?


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Nice, what was the IP of your server again? I have a craving for some dayZ



It's a Vilayer server. Search for " SGA" with a space before.

But it has been down all weekend, like pretty much every other Vilayer server. Sigh.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2012)

I forgot how much fun this game is.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I forgot how much fun this game is.



took you long enough man. Just please refrain from trying to kill me. I try to act as a medic in this game as it gives me a goal/purpose to playing. I also taxi people if they need it.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait for the standalone, looks awesome...might actually play Chernarus once again.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 22, 2012)

OK so the SGA server is back up. It's on the Vilayer hive, which isn't a private hive nor "the hive" either. Consider it an alternative hive, and a great one at that, you should see everything that the vilayer staff is doing, coding-wise, to keep cheaters out. They are really doing a lot. So anyway, the vilayer hive has a large number of servers in it, so it is really a public hive.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 23, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> More screenes from the standalone
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc5mwcddJI1rd90z0o8_1280.jpg



are those lathe machines??? holy cow! did they model all those things for dayz or is it already in arma???

its looking great, looking 1000% better than WarZ


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> are those lathe machines??? holy cow! did they model all those things for dayz or is it already in arma???
> 
> its looking great, looking 1000% better than WarZ



That's in the standalone so they did have to make them.

Also,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2012)

M1911 should be 8 rounds. Hell all those should have one extra round.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> M1911 should be 8 rounds. Hell all those should have one extra round.



The revolver, too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

That chart makes no sense on some of those weapons. Why cant the M9 use G17 ammo when the G17 can use M9 ammo and the same goes for the M107 and AS50


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The revolver, too?



And the double barrel!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't make it, nawt my fault.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That chart makes no sense on some of those weapons. Why cant the M9 use G17 ammo when the G17 can use M9 ammo and the same goes for the M107 and AS50



For balance. The G17 has a flashlight. Welcome to games, just like that stupid SD ammo crap. And same with AS50 using M107 rounds. AS50 rounds can 1 shot just about anything (I actually think they can 1 shot anything even a shopper if you shoot it through the engine). Where as a M107 can't. But M107 has a larger clip, so better against people, so they let people use M107 rounds in the AS50 to get the larger rounds, but sacrifice vehicle take down power. Also why neither of those weapons work with Night vision, but something like the DMR does.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> For balance. The G17 has a flashlight. Welcome to games, just like that stupid SD ammo crap. And same with AS50 using M107 rounds. AS50 rounds can 1 shot just about anything (I actually think they can 1 shot anything even a shopper if you shoot it through the engine). Where as a M107 can't. But M107 has a larger clip, so better against people, so they let people use M107 rounds in the AS50 to get the larger rounds, but sacrifice vehicle take down power. Also why neither of those weapons work with Night vision, but something like the DMR does.



Yea stuff like this would be nice to see fixed in the stand alone.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2012)

checkout this mod for ArmA 2 that would be great for DayZ 
http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=15178

Also this video that someone made for it as well.









And someone else made a similar thing for DayZ

[yt]_emXwj-WHv8[/yt]


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> M1911 should be 8 rounds. Hell all those should have one extra round.



Meh, I see what ur saying but.... for example, M9 magazines only hold 15 rounds.. chambering a round, dropping the magazine, loading 1 more spare round u happen to have, and re-inserting the magazine is not practical almost ever.

Real world the only time u see a magazine+1 situation is a tactical reload, after uve shot at something and u want to be sure you have enough rounds for any further threats. It's taught (I know this because I teach it) but its not a load your going to be loaded with unless the shit hits the fan and ur engaged. Hell, 90% of the time the military is in a closed bolt load (Bolt forward, magazine in, nothing chambered). theirs a few exceptions of course, AF Cops carry one chambered and on fire for the M9 but still dont bother with the swapping for a fresh magazine.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2012)

You think they could do many many slow zombies instead of just a few fast ones? 

Keep their alertness the same though.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping it *was *MoD property


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Meh, I see what ur saying but.... for example, M9 magazines only hold 15 rounds.. chambering a round, dropping the magazine, loading 1 more spare round u happen to have, and re-inserting the magazine is not practical almost ever.
> 
> Real world the only time u see a magazine+1 situation is a tactical reload, after uve shot at something and u want to be sure you have enough rounds for any further threats. It's taught (I know this because I teach it) but its not a load your going to be loaded with unless the shit hits the fan and ur engaged. Hell, 90% of the time the military is in a closed bolt load (Bolt forward, magazine in, nothing chambered). theirs a few exceptions of course, AF Cops carry one chambered and on fire for the M9 but still dont bother with the swapping for a fresh magazine.



I think a world full of flesh eating zombies would have me keep one in the chamber. Hell I keep one in the chamber when I hunt or go on long trips with my family. This isn't walking around base. This is after a zombie Apocalypse. You are 24/7 engaged in that scenario. That's what safety's are for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm hoping it *was *MoD property
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121024/arma2oa_2012_10_23_23_46_40.jpg



I killed tallahassy and H8 the other day after they tried to ambush me and erocker. Gotta love the L85 with thermals cause without it H8 would have snuck up on me. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I think a world full of flesh eating zombies would have me keep one in the chamber. Hell I keep one in the chamber when I hunt or go on long trips with my family. This isn't walking around base. This is after a zombie Apocalypse. You are 24/7 engaged in that scenario. That's what safety's are for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I killed tallahassy and H8 the other day after they tried to ambush me and erocker. Gotta love the L85 with thermals cause without it H8 would have snuck up on me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i239/tholl223/ThisIsMySafety.jpg



The nail. You hit it sir.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The nail. You hit it sir.



My battalion commander at 2-22INF when I got there was LTC Steele (CPT Steele from Black Hawk Down) and his number one rule was to absolutely NEVER ask him about the movie or he would make you PAY.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My battalion commander at 2-22INF when I got there was LTC Steele (CPT Steele from Black Hawk Down) and his number one rule was to absolutely NEVER ask him about the movie or he would make you PAY.



This is why I couldn't be in the service. I would be quoting the movie during normal conversations just to troll. I couldn't help it. I doubt I would last very long.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

Had a good chat with TallahassZ and Steve Jobs their TS.  Pretty cool cats.  They are just like catnip, but another server, same Canuck accents and everything


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

*Holy Shit!*


This deserves a double post.  Nice work Brandon
Too funny, watch for Erocker in the side chat at the end.

[yt]XNqpVlrIod4&feature=channel&list=UL[/yt]


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 25, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> You think they could do many many slow zombies instead of just a few fast ones?
> 
> Keep their alertness the same though.



Good idea, Arma 2 isnt exactly designed for "fast running melee enemies" so it doesnt look as nice as L4D zombies, 

Many slow zombies would look nicer, but would take more resources


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> *Holy Shit!*
> 
> 
> This deserves a double post.  Nice work Brandon
> ...



I didn't kill him with a FNAL but I killed him with a L85 with thermals, Also the guy he talking too H8, I killed his ass too as he TRIED to flank me up the hill. Thank the dayz gods for thermals cause I would have never seen him due to only having around 900 Blood and broken legs.

But in the end, I took out both MoD guys and took their weapons (AS50, M14, and other goodies.)


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't kill him with a FNAL but I killed him with a L85 with thermals...



That's what I told him.  I think he wanted it to be a FAL because he had the drop on you with an M14 and you out shot him, so he assumed you had a more powerful gun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's what I told him.  I think he wanted it to be a FAL because he had the drop on you with an M14 and you out shot him, so he assumed you had a more powerful gun.



Nope, I got lucky with the headshot but he took me down to almost nothing and somehow I got enough time to bandage and lay down before H8 started to flank.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, nice job anyhow.  Not often you get to watch a video from the guy trying to kill you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, nice job anyhow.  Not often you get to watch a video from the guy trying to kill you.



I thought he might have videoed it, I just wished i videoed it too so you could have seen my side and heard us in the TS.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought he might have videoed it



How would you guess that?  And I think I can imagine pretty well what was going on in TS, depending whether Ducky was in as well.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2012)

What's the server? How does one get whitelisted?

I have my own server, but you seem to have more PvP going than we do right now. Plus, it's a private hive, right?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

Horrux said:


> What's the server? How does one get whitelisted?
> 
> I have my own server, but you seem to have more PvP going than we do right now. Plus, it's a private hive, right?



It's not a private hive, so to speak, Panthera has it's own cloud so you can go from map to map and your stuff carries over.  

This is the server's web site, it seems they have a temporary weekday cease fire between the two clans, but that doesn't make it safe for others.
http://www.s5clan.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's not a private hive, so to speak, Panthera has it's own cloud so you can go from map to map and your stuff carries over.
> 
> This is the server's web site, it seems they have a temporary weekday cease fire between the two clans, but that doesn't make it safe for others.
> http://www.s5clan.com/forums/index.php



How do I find the server, so I can fave it?

EDIT: Never mind, I found it by searching for s5.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like DayZ Namalsk was released. I'm going to give it a try right now. It looks to be a big map, almost 700Mb to download.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Looks like DayZ Namalsk was released. I'm going to give it a try right now. It looks to be a big map, almost 700Mb to download.



I read a few posts about it, sounds like loot spawns were few and far between, and you freeze to death.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I read a few posts about it, sounds like loot spawns were few and far between, and you freeze to death.



SWEET!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How would you guess that?  And I think I can imagine pretty well what was going on in TS, depending whether Ducky was in as well.



The reason I mentioned it is cause he is always talking about his youtube channel to the S5 guys when we are playing so I figured he videoed it.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 27, 2012)

Namalsk is cool so far but it is pretty much only industrial spawns and other loot sucks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

taco and i are on a Namalsk server right now. doing well i guess. 209.222.104.10:2322

well we were then he up and left.

I have setup a base camp in Vorkuta.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> taco and i are on a Namalsk server right now. doing well i guess. 209.222.104.10:2322
> 
> well we were then he up and left.
> 
> I have setup a base camp in Vorkuta.



Internet keeps cutting out


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Internet keeps cutting out



ah. let me know when you want to continue. Dean said he would meet us there


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 28, 2012)

Dayz forums why you no love me?

Given 1 points.
Please stop misleading new people on the forums. The Devs have not stopped working on the Mod, this is your first verbal warning, please attempt to in the future to contribute positive and constructive posts.

Thanks!

Given 2 points.
Content moderated for 3 hours
Ability to create content removed for 3 hours.
Suspended for 3 hours
Second warning. Please post things that actually contribute and do not flame the Devs.

Given 1 points.
Suspended for 7 days
Insulting and abusive behaviour. Third strike, week of suspension.

Given 1 points.
Content moderated for 7 days
Inappropriate thread, seeing as this is your 4th strike posting moderated.

I don't think they like what i post.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

Located on: TacticalGamer.com http://www.tacticalgamer.com/dayz/189223-dayz-namalsk-released-first-map-supported-dayz-team.html



> Basically, DayZ Namalsk is a totally different beast than DayZ. Of course there are zombies and such, but there are over 90 unique buildings in Namalsk! And since this was supported by the DayZ Team they were able to make modifications to the temperature system to allow functional clothing and areas that will affect your temperature more. If you go out into the wide-open snowy fields, your temperature will drop faster. If you are wearing the new jacket, your temperature will drop much more slowly. New guns, a large underground base, and much much more.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2012)

Where is this large underground base? I did find an underground bunker, but it wasn't "large" per-say.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Where is this large underground base? I did find an underground bunker, but it wasn't "large" per-say.



you should be able to see it on the map


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

its listed as object all. in the mountains


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> you should be able to see it on the map



Not seeing it... Unless it is by the mine. I searched all around there to find it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not seeing it... Unless it is by the mine. I searched all around there to find it.



look on the left side of the map for "Object Al" it is supposed to say "object all"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

FOUND A HIDDEN TUNNEL UNDER THE UNDERGROUND BASE WITH COMPUTERS AT pROJECT all


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> FOUND A HIDDEN TUNNEL UNDER THE UNDERGROUND BASE WITH COMPUTERS AT pROJECT all



Yep, that's where I was. One computer has WoW on the screen and another looks like it has some audio program(s) running on it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> FOUND A HIDDEN TUNNEL UNDER THE UNDERGROUND BASE WITH COMPUTERS AT pROJECT all


Your Caps Lock key is stuck.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yep, that's where I was. One computer has WoW on the screen and another looks like it has some audio program(s) running on it.



under that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2012)

Fucking death letting me bleed out and letting my killer go away


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Fucking death letting me bleed out and letting my killer go away



hey now, I had to get my room ready for my lady friend who is coming over in 30 min for her massage. im back now to avenge your honor "lover of Tacos"


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> hey now, I had to get my room ready for my lady friend who is coming over in 30 min for her massage. im back now to avenge your honor "lover of Tacos"



So you guys going to tacobell? I bet you wont be seeing her taco.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> So you guys going to tacobell? I bet you wont be seeing her taco.



ive already seen her taco. unlike you. thankfully.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ive already seen her taco. unlike you. thankfully.



Well, she is across the continent to me... I bet you told her your name was tacotown, the name gets all the ladies.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

I just got ran over by a Ural on that Namalsk server, and it's not sitting so well.  Heck, the first gun I found was an M4 CCO SD, I had two mags but just decided to trade for an M4 Halo with a GL.  It was my own fault, really.  The worst dredges of humanity play this game and I just haven't joined the party.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I just got ran over by a Ural on that Namalsk server, and it's not sitting so well.  Heck, the first gun I found was an M4 CCO SD, I had two mags but just decided to trade for an M4 Halo with a GL.  It was my own fault, really.  The worst dredges of humanity play this game and I just haven't joined the party.



r u still on? ill help you out


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

No, I bagged it after I was crushed to death.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2012)

If I switch servers will I lose the progress I've made? What server you guys on? I'm tired of playing alone. 

Also on Namalsk once I found a town every other building had something in it. Got me a G17 and a shotgun 30 minutes in.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

It depends on which mod you've been playing.  If you move from one to another, yes, you start over.  The Namalsk people have been playing on is GoBig with Doug and Rich, and the Panthera is Sloppy Seconds.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd love a modded dayz (A modded mod because the original sucks) without the super weapons... game just gets dumb once u find a decent gun.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It depends on which mod you've been playing.  If you move from one to another, yes, you start over.  The Namalsk people have been playing on is GoBig with Doug and Rich, and the Panthera is Sloppy Seconds.



So as long as its the same map I'm good is what your saying? 

What is the Namalsk server? GoBig? Searched for it in Commander didn't turn any results.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> So as long as its the same map I'm good is what your saying?
> 
> What is the Namalsk server? GoBig? Searched for it in Commander didn't turn any results.



That is it.  Ducky posted the actual ip a page or so back.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 29, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'd love a modded dayz (A modded mod because the original sucks) without the super weapons... game just gets dumb once u find a decent gun.



lol wut

"Decent guns" make the game what it is. Apparently you've never been in a large firefight with another squad. The only weapons that really do super damage are the AS50 and M107, and if you're by yourself and the people are in a group, you better be a damn good shot. Myself, I use the M249 or Mk.48, and have lost firefights because I'm out manned or someone creeps up on me. The crew I run with has had several large firefights, where weapons don't matter but how you creep up on them does. "The game just gets dumb" is just stupid.



Anyways, played Namalsk some more last night. It is a good map, fairly small...I like the large array of apartments up north, but a lot of the other towns are A. Industrial or B. Full of 1023123123 goddamn zombies. A friend and I were in the Sabjan Mines or whatever and he shot one or two because he was going up a tower. Literally killed at least 15, and had another (I stopped counting) 30 start running at him through the woods to the tower (he was using an AKM) and I just told him to logout. Ridiculous. Then we go to the town below that, the big town sort of in the middle, and there was nothing there....lame.

The ambient noises and atmosphere is better than any other map though. People who have played will know what I mean. That little girl is creepy....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

After getting frustrated last night (People on TS can vouch) I finally did another fresh install of windows 8. Once I get it fully running properly I will try dayz again. This time I did not copy my steam folder over, I just redownloaded all my games that I do play.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> The ambient noises and atmosphere is better than any other map though. People who have played will know what I mean. That little girl is creepy....



That part drives me nuts, not in a good way.  The first thing I did was try to turn the music setting off, but it already was.  What an annoying distraction.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That part drives me nuts, not in a good way.  The first thing I did was try to turn the music setting off, but it already was.  What an annoying distraction.



It kinda sounds like a car runnin. I kept thinking someone was driving around me LOLZ


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It kinda sounds like a car runnin. I kept thinking someone was driving around me LOLZ



Same here, it made it damn hard to realize there actually WAS a car about to run over me last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Same here, it made it damn hard to realize there actually WAS a car about to run over me last night.



Hope that map gets revised for the release of the stand alone.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

I am working on making a map for ArmA II /DayZ that is ~320Km^2 of the St. Petersburg area. 
The problem is I need a good Multi-threaded global mapping program that can take DEM data and export it into xyz grid. I am using Global Mapper trial and it took 1.5hrs to export the map to xyz and only used 2 cores at 25%. I also need to know what kind of map data I need to grab besides DEM to make an accurate 3d replica of the area.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am working on making a map for ArmA II /DayZ that is ~320Km^2 of the St. Petersburg area.
> The problem is I need a good Multi-threaded global mapping program that can take DEM data and export it into xyz grid. I am using Global Mapper trial and it took 1.5hrs to export the map to xyz and only used 2 cores at 25%. I also need to know what kind of map data I need to grab besides DEM to make an accurate 3d replica of the area.



did you try set affinity to 8 cores?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you try set affinity to 8 cores?



not sure how to do that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> not sure how to do that



Goto task manager, right click on the task then set affinity


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

this is the area I am working on. I want to go bigger but I am not able to pull free DEM data for areas larger than 20 blocks at a time. I dont know If I can add them all together to make it larger or not. I checked affinity and it was set to all 8 cores.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Then the software can just handle two cores I would guess.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

any idea what map data I need besides DEM ( Digital Elevation )


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you ever mapped in arma before? Its not a copy and paste real world data and boom ur fighting zombies..


Ignoring the regular arma map making issues, you would need to modify dayz to work on the map.. Do you have any experience with dayz/arma scripting?


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am working on making a map for ArmA II /DayZ that is ~320Km^2 of the St. Petersburg area.
> The problem is I need a good Multi-threaded global mapping program that can take DEM data and export it into xyz grid. I am using Global Mapper trial and it took 1.5hrs to export the map to xyz and only used 2 cores at 25%. I also need to know what kind of map data I need to grab besides DEM to make an accurate 3d replica of the area.



Your best bet for help would be an Arma 2 modding website or possibly tunngle.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Have you ever mapped in arma before? Its not a copy and paste real world data and boom ur fighting zombies..
> 
> 
> Ignoring the regular arma map making issues, you would need to modify dayz to work on the map.. Do you have any experience with dayz/arma scripting?



nope. My plan is to make a working ArmA II map and then see about porting it to DayZ. My goal is to make the ArmA map a realistic as possible. I know it is not copy and paste...im not an idiot. I have made some 3d maps before but never from satellite and geographical data. all the maps I made were fictional.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2012)

Apparently 1.7.3 is coming...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 30, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Apparently 1.7.3 is coming...



awesome. what programming language is DayZ code in? I have the opportunity to learn a language in school and want to be able to contribute to the community. one of the things i read was something about sqf or object oriented c++. but my teacher does not know what sqf is and i dont know if i can take Obj C++ at my school.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

> * [NEW]  Tents can no longer be placed on concrete.
> * [FIXED]  Building checks for tent placement (No longer place tents in buildings).
> * [FIXED]  Tents now are one click place.
> * [FIXED]  Fixed function for checking if in buildings.
> ...



Some are good but needing a fucking toolbox to fix a vehicle sux! I know its practical but damn, finding one sometimes proves to be a challenge

Ok the also did this!

* [UPDATED]  ItemWire loot reduced from 0.06 to 0.01
* [UPDATED]  PartEngine loot updated from 0.01 to 0.03
* [UPDATED]  ItemToolbox loot updated from 0.02 to 0.06
* [UPDATED]  Version info is now displayed correct

I can see finding a toolbox and engine alittle easier.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Some are good but needing a fucking toolbox to fix a vehicle sux! I know its practical but damn, finding one sometimes proves to be a challenge
> 
> Ok the also did this!
> 
> ...



any idea when this update is supposed to drop so i can be all over it like snow on a frozen lake?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 30, 2012)

Winning.


> * [NEW]  New Combat System If you fire a weapon, someone fires a weapon near you, or a bullet/object impacts near you, then you go into combat.  During combat, "ABORT" is disabled.  If you ALT-F4/close anyway, your character is considered "combat logged" and instantly killed and leaves a body.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> any idea when this update is supposed to drop so i can be all over it like snow on a frozen lake?



The thread was locked but hopefully soon since there build community like tripled.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2012)

[FIXED] You can no longer change clothes/eat/drink/etc. while in a vehicle

Why? I do these all the time lol IRL.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> [FIXED] You can no longer change clothes/eat/drink/etc. while in a vehicle
> 
> Why? I do these all the time lol IRL.



I wondered the same thing. Hell I get in the cars to avoid being mauled by zombies.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 30, 2012)

Likely it is for that reason or duping/problem with animations. That said, the server I normally play on has zombies attack the cars/attack you in cars...which is more realistic anyways.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Likely it is for that reason or duping/problem with animations. That said, the server I normally play on has zombies attack the cars/attack you in cars...which is more realistic anyways.



Assuming they break through the windows which of course then would need to be repaired but that's the kind detailed I'd expect in the Stand Alone.

Also I'm still not sure what server you guys are on or how to find it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 30, 2012)

The normal dayz is way too borring to play anymore I tried to play it last night and yeah still the same old run to stary sabor or the air feild just to die from hackers. The other maps make the mod enjoyable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The normal dayz is way too borring to play anymore I tried to play it last night and yeah still the same old run to stary sabor or the air feild just to die from hackers. The other maps make the mod enjoyable.



Hopefully these updates can be ported over to the other maps we play. It would sure be a relief


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

Played some yesterday and when into a private hive server that had some customizations like kamenka had a military outpost with good spawns also the NE airfield was tweaked alittle with more military loot spawns and a factory. Couple of ther smaller towns had some military spawns. Nothing TOO drastic but made it more enjoyable. I found a AKM in electro and started hunting people down. I had around 16 kills before I logged out. People started getting mad and spawn just to try to kill me. I was super lucky and never died but have REALLY low blood. Someone on the server combat logged after shooting and it labeled them a combat logger then the admin banned him. Glad they put this system in here. Engine and toolbox spawns are alot better now. I found two engines and a toolbox in cherno along with a engine and two toolboxes in electro.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

When does the stand alone drop?


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2012)

When they finally figure out how to get all the viruses out of this mod.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> When they finally figure out how to get all the viruses out of this mod.



lolwut


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

mt alex said:


> when they finally figure out how to get all the viruses out of this mod.



I knew it!



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> lolwut



Inside joke.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2012)

I seriously just spit sweet tea all over my screen when I seen alex's comment! MM its suppose to be before then end of the year but with the tho developers in jail for being called spies, it may take longer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I seriously just spit sweet tea all over my screen when I seen alex's comment! MM its suppose to be before then end of the year but with the tho developers in jail for being called spies, it may take longer.



Spies? What?


----------



## Guitar (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Spies? What?



http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/911533-arma-iii-developers-arrested-for-spying

Although I'm pretty sure they weren't working on DayZ.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 2, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/911533-arma-iii-developers-arrested-for-spying
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure they weren't working on DayZ.



from what i recall, the only footage of any military installation was one photo where if you were to look REAL hard you could just barely see the hangars. the photo was of the landscape.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 2, 2012)

The WarZ executive producer calls campers "Fags" http://www.gamespot.com/news/the-war-z-producer-calls-campers-fgots-6398729


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't care, at all. Pretty much see this behavior on the internet almost everyday and it's not relevant to DayZ.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2012)

You mean you frequent homosexual sites?


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2012)

ZING! Not exactly what I meant. lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally got to try War Z and I really enjoyed it. 

They have a slightly different approach at doing things, excellent load times, great inventory system, and the graphics are quite nice (probably bias since I never really enjoyed Arma II's engine). Consistent day and night/time across all servers forcing you to get the night experience. Melee works fantastically, I had no problems killing zombies with a flash light and if you hit them correctly in the head it only took three hits with the hammer. That is probably due to the Oct 31st patch, in which they fixed zombies and melee. I also found aiming a lot more rewarding in war z but that is probably a personal choice since I also like the slower speed at which zombies come at you when compared to Day Z. 

What I don't like. 

Lack of mic support, hope to see that implemented. 

I miss sprinting on top of running that Day z had but like how stamina bar is influenced with how thirsty you are and drinking stuff. 

The way zombie detection works right now. I favor Day Z's zombie detection over War Z atm. What I mean by that is detection is less variable in war z than Day z. Not to mention darkness and bushes have no effect on detection but hopefully they change that in future patches. 

You are currently not able to drive any cars, but they aim to add that.

No doors for buildings but there are a lot of buildings to go in and out of.

Safe Zone camping but once factions are introduced that should disappear as well.

Both have great potential and having played war z with its expanded map and updates from the oct 31 patch was an overall positive experience and I'm sad my key has expire already. Still waiting to see what both have to offer towards the end of their production before buying either. 

Thought I'd chime in on War z.

EDIT: Apparently he apologizes for what he said lol

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?45103-My-Last-post


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Consistent day and night/time across all servers forcing you to get the night experience.



That would suck, big time.  That would force most gamer to play at night, period.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That would suck, big time.  That would force most gamer to play at night, period.



Well I think that is how it is atm. 

I just quick joined all the time and it seemed that way. Not sure if other servers had an inverse cycle. I don't see why that wouldn't be possible. I personally played mainly in the day time then the one real night I played in "in game" night it was intense.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That would suck, big time.  That would force most gamer to play at night, period.



The nights not like a night in Dayz (which is like being in a basement with no windows and the lights off). I run around just fine at night in WarZ and never use a flashlight. I would say it's probably a bit darker than Skyrim at night.

I been playing it a bit as well. Overall, having a lot of fun.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The nights not like a night in Dayz (which is like being in a basement with no windows and the lights off). I run around just fine at night in WarZ and never use a flashlight. I would say it's probably a bit darker than Skyrim at night.
> 
> I been playing it a bit as well. Overall, having a lot of fun.



I asked a dude for another key on the fourm and he says he is going to give it to me when the servers stop going to s#!&.

We should team up on a server when I get the key!


----------



## Guitar (Nov 3, 2012)

The problem with the War Z is it isn't even a challenge. It is an FPS/TPS at its core, not a survival game. The fact that you are supposed to survive, but have no cover in the wilderness, somebody can switch weapons instantly even from inventory, people can heal literally instantly therefore fucking up a firefight where you're outnumbered or overpowered. It isn't fun. I never understood the "I get everything only to get killed" in DayZ, because the maps are so big you rarely see people, and when you do, they are easily avoidable. In the War Z, since the zombie detection is retarded, you'll either get easily spotted by a person or zombie which in turn gets you spotted by a person. I just shot a guy 4 times or so with a shotgun, twice or so with a pistol and he got 2-3 shots on me with a pistol and I'm dead. It's retarded. If you want to play a shooter (a laughable one at that, if the game didn't have the zombie element, IE War Inc, there'd be no reason to play), play WarZ. If you want a survival game, play DayZ. Simple as that. The game is a shooter tacked on with zombie/survival elements to sell, nothing more.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

For cover you have tress and grass, they work, I've used them. 

A suggestion has been made for weapon switching delay, the game is still in alpha remember and everyone has that quick weapon switch advantage atm anyways. In fact every negative and positive about the game applies to everyone.  

You can heal, it isn't exactly instantly cause you have to switch and there is a delay between the frequency of healing. For instance you can't spam bandages. I've tried doesn't work. It seems like you criticizing it as if it were a complete game. Most developers don't release alphas precisely because they know people are going to complain at mechanics which aren't even fully developed. The only real issue at hand is you either like a game for reasons x or you don't for reasons x. 

I'm sorry if you bought the game and it didn't meet your expectations and I'm glad you are trying to protect others from wasting money in a game that some people may or may not like but to make claims that "if the game didn't have the zombie element, IE war Inc, there'd be no reason to play" is asinine. Such a statement works for practically any game... even day z. Where without its zombies it would just be Arma II.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 3, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> For cover you have tress and grass, they work, I've used them.
> 
> A suggestion has been made for weapon switching delay, the game is still in alpha remember and everyone has that quick weapon switch advantage atm anyways. In fact every negative and positive about the game applies to everyone.
> 
> ...



IE, same thing about DayZ. incomplete game. still in Alpha stage. Moving to Standalone Alpha stage. Sometime mid November apparently.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 3, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> For cover you have tress and grass, they work, I've used them.
> 
> A suggestion has been made for weapon switching delay, the game is still in alpha remember and everyone has that quick weapon switch advantage atm anyways. In fact every negative and positive about the game applies to everyone.
> 
> ...



And people bought Arma II and liked playing it. War Inc sucks and its free to play. Arma II is a simulation in ways. DayZ took this and applied it to a zombie game so it is realistic and there is a more survival aspect to it. War Z took the engine and slapped some things over it to get publicity and sell copies, and are letting people like you claim it is "alpha" and "beta" (it is beta now, by the way) while they work on key features that should've been there to begin with, like climbing ladders, that they are adding as they go.

The grass cover doesn't work because someone can turn down their settings and have no grass. The trees provide enough cover as other games, IE not much. Just because everybody can do it doesn't mean its okay. Once again it is one of those things they didn't bother working on and just threw it in from the original engine to get the game out there. It is instantaneous if you have Bandages DX, a Medkit, or Antibiotics. It takes literally 2 seconds at most to press a number key, the mouse key, and another number key, and bam you're at full health and ready to inhale bullets again. That's retarded.

I'm criticizing it because it is a piece. This is the thing you people screaming "IT IS ALPHA" are not understanding - none of these features are in game, it is stuff they have to code in. They didn't release this to be a good zombie survival game. They released it to get to the market and capitalize on the success of another MOD that is currently FREE and BETTER. And when the standalone comes out, from the work we've already seen on it, it will be loads better than what the War Z is and will be. You don't release a game in a shitty state in "alpha/beta" with good intentions, you do it as a money grab. There's a good reason they didn't charge for DayZ as it is now and why they are blatantly calling the standalone still an alpha, as it has already proven itself through a mod that has been FREE. That is what they have done. As I've previously stated many times I've known this and it has been brutally obvious, but I expected them to at least work on core gameplay mechanics and not do a direct port with a different interface, items, and levels.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 3, 2012)

I think it's time for a WarZ clubhouse for those who enjoy it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I think it's time for a WarZ clubhouse for those who enjoy it.



Yes. I don't own the game yet but when I do if there isn't one, I will start it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> The problem with the War Z is it isn't even a challenge. It is an FPS/TPS at its core, not a survival game. The fact that you are supposed to survive, but have no cover in the wilderness, somebody can switch weapons instantly even from inventory, people can heal literally instantly therefore fucking up a firefight where you're outnumbered or overpowered. It isn't fun. I never understood the "I get everything only to get killed" in DayZ, because the maps are so big you rarely see people, and when you do, they are easily avoidable. In the War Z, since the zombie detection is retarded, you'll either get easily spotted by a person or zombie which in turn gets you spotted by a person. I just shot a guy 4 times or so with a shotgun, twice or so with a pistol and he got 2-3 shots on me with a pistol and I'm dead. It's retarded. If you want to play a shooter (a laughable one at that, if the game didn't have the zombie element, IE War Inc, there'd be no reason to play), play WarZ. If you want a survival game, play DayZ. Simple as that. The game is a shooter tacked on with zombie/survival elements to sell, nothing more.



You say it's not a survival game, then you complain about being spotter by a zombie or a person which gets you spotted by more zombies or people (probably since you run). Thats down to bad tactics, use crouch or crawl, and if you do pull a zombie, use a melee weapon and strike it in the head. I rarely ever pull a zombie by accident, and if doing that is and issue and gets you killed because of the attention, then it's living up to it's name of "survival", because you are being too loud or too visible.

If you put that much ammo into someone, you are using the shotgun at the wrong range and most likely hit them with none of the buckshot. I one shot a guy the other day with the Mossberg, but thats because I popped it into the back of his skull at about 5 feet. 15 - 20 ft is 2 - 3 shot with the Mossberg, anything after that, you might as well be throwing rice. I took down a guy with a AA-12 that was going full auto on my with a Jericho, because he was at about 25ft and probably had bad aim, only took 4 shots from the pistol to drop him. It's about using the right weapon at the right range, this isn't a game issue.

It sounds like you are dying to players/zombies and are angry about that, but then your not calling it a survival game when you are dying. You are also complaining about zombie detection on you, while I agree it's a bit over sensitive right now, it's a freaking Alpha. they have been tweaking that already. After watching your old video on low settings where you trashed the game. Then you later said that was on a low settings, but the game doesn't look much better on ultra. Now that I have played it and seen it on ultra, remembering that, I don't take much of what you say to heart, the game looks pretty damn good as well. I been playing with a few friends, and I'm having a blast.



MT Alex said:


> I think it's time for a WarZ clubhouse for those who enjoy it.



Agreed, I'm gonna go start a thread right now.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2766160#post2766160


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 4, 2012)

ill be playing DayZ tonight if anyone wants to join me. You can find me via DayZ Commander under the name: Associated_Death

I tend to prefer to help people so yeah.
If you want to play a zombie game where you can also shoot people, play Call of Duty. End of story.


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If you want to play a zombie game where you can also shoot people, play Call of Duty. End of story.



No, because killing people in DayZ is far more enjoyable. Perhaps you should find a server that doesn't have guns?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, because killing people in DayZ is far more enjoyable. Perhaps you should find a server that doesn't have guns?



im referring to people whose sole purpose in playing the game is to shoot other people not "survive the game" especially on Namalsk where you battle the elements as well. Getting shot point blank after giving a guy a ride to his destination simply because him and a friend were having a competition to see how many people each could kill in an hour is B%%1S*$$!!. He apologizes afterwards but im mean really? i could have taken him further if he wanted to find people. the only thing that made it better was that the server saw me as a "hero" for helping people and having a high humanity score so the people I helped gunned him and his friend down so hard so often that they effin quit the server. It is people like that that piss me off. I dont have a problem with bandits killing bandits or people shooting at them but if someone offers you a ride or meds or food to be a friendly, helpful person and you shoot them before or after for "fun" then go F yourself and Effin kill yourself afterwards cause there is a special place in hell for you. 
  If you are hurt and bleeding to death and a paramedic saves your life but instead of thanking him you shoot him for " fun" or you are dying of thirst and hunger and someone finds you and feeds you and nurses you back from the dead and in thanks you kill them for "jimmies", then you are a sick, twisted person who does not deserve to be saved from anything. And instead should be put down like the rabid dog you are. **end rant**


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't know about you but I'm sure am in the mood for a killing spree.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, because killing people in DayZ is far more enjoyable. Perhaps you should find a server that doesn't have guns?



Seriously though. Getting in fire fights with people in DayZ is so much more enjoyable because theres so much at stake. If your with other people you have to coordinate too. Have spotters, etc.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You say it's not a survival game, then you complain about being spotter by a zombie or a person which gets you spotted by more zombies or people (probably since you run). Thats down to bad tactics, use crouch or crawl, and if you do pull a zombie, use a melee weapon and strike it in the head. I rarely ever pull a zombie by accident, and if doing that is and issue and gets you killed because of the attention, then it's living up to it's name of "survival", because you are being too loud or too visible.
> 
> If you put that much ammo into someone, you are using the shotgun at the wrong range and most likely hit them with none of the buckshot. I one shot a guy the other day with the Mossberg, but thats because I popped it into the back of his skull at about 5 feet. 15 - 20 ft is 2 - 3 shot with the Mossberg, anything after that, you might as well be throwing rice. I took down a guy with a AA-12 that was going full auto on my with a Jericho, because he was at about 25ft and probably had bad aim, only took 4 shots from the pistol to drop him. It's about using the right weapon at the right range, this isn't a game issue.
> 
> It sounds like you are dying to players/zombies and are angry about that, but then your not calling it a survival game when you are dying. You are also complaining about zombie detection on you, while I agree it's a bit over sensitive right now, it's a freaking Alpha. they have been tweaking that already. After watching your old video on low settings where you trashed the game. Then you later said that was on a low settings, but the game doesn't look much better on ultra. Now that I have played it and seen it on ultra, remembering that, I don't take much of what you say to heart, the game looks pretty damn good as well. I been playing with a few friends, and I'm having a blast.



So if you use crouch or crawl you can still be seen by zombies easily, and players as well, because zombies don't crawl in this game so anything moving on the ground or crouching is a human. Humans are easy to spot among zombies for some reason too. When you swing your weapon, even if a zombie isn't facing you it hears you and comes running, so if you have one zombie you're trying to kill and have to hit it at the very least 5 times then you've got another one after you then you're not in the greatest spot, especially considering that you die in about 5 zombie hits. It's not anything about being loud or visible, the zombie detection system is retarded.

I'm using both the shotgun and pistol, and no, I'm not. They healed instantly. It was less than 25ft and shots were directly on him and the marker showed it. It isn't a game issue per say because that is how the game is setup but there is an issue because the weapons are not varied enough in the damage they do and the range is retarded. The fact that I can hit someone the same amount of times with both a hammer and flashlight and it kills them shows that. There have been multiple instances where I've shot directly at someone with a shotgun, hit them, and they get the kill on me somehow either being at the same distance or further away. And no, not from headshots. 

I don't die to zombies, I die to players. And if I die to players, it is because they either shoot me in the back or I'm unarmed most of the time. It isn't alpha, it is beta. I really love this excuse so much, because it just feeds into the drivel and bullshit they feed you and keeps it going. I mean really, if that was an excuse, than every game company would just release their games saying they are in alpha mode and never change it so people couldn't complain about bugs or glitches or things that aren't there. It is an absolutely STUPID stance to take. They released the game prematurely, and that is that. The game does not look good. Sunlight in your face and trees that look good at far away do not make a game look good. The only things that look good in the game are the humans/zombies. The other textures are absolutely horrid, and so are the environmental objects from anywhere but far away. I mean they graphics would be fine by console standards, but this is a PC game. I don't really care if you "take what I say to heart", that's the beauty of opinions, I can have mine and you can have yours.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seriously though. Getting in fire fights with people in DayZ is so much more enjoyable because theres so much at stake. If your with other people you have to coordinate too. Have spotters, etc.



Absolutely. I love firefights in DayZ whether I win or lose because a bunch of things can happen. Zombies might approach you during a fight forcing you to move, your opponent may be wounded but not dead and is hidden in the grass and you run up on him and die, you or he may get knocked out without the other knowing it, etc. And the fact of losing your gear that you may not be able to get back at certain spots obviously.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im referring to people whose sole purpose in playing the game is to shoot other people not "survive the game" especially on Namalsk where you battle the elements as well. Getting shot point blank after giving a guy a ride to his destination simply because him and a friend were having a competition to see how many people each could kill in an hour is B%%1S*$$!!. He apologizes afterwards but im mean really? i could have taken him further if he wanted to find people. the only thing that made it better was that the server saw me as a "hero" for helping people and having a high humanity score so the people I helped gunned him and his friend down so hard so often that they effin quit the server. It is people like that that piss me off. I dont have a problem with bandits killing bandits or people shooting at them but if someone offers you a ride or meds or food to be a friendly, helpful person and you shoot them before or after for "fun" then go F yourself and Effin kill yourself afterwards cause there is a special place in hell for you.
> If you are hurt and bleeding to death and a paramedic saves your life but instead of thanking him you shoot him for " fun" or you are dying of thirst and hunger and someone finds you and feeds you and nurses you back from the dead and in thanks you kill them for "jimmies", then you are a sick, twisted person who does not deserve to be saved from anything. And instead should be put down like the rabid dog you are. **end rant**



I mean its a game...people are gonna shoot each other. There are times I go through specifically to kill, and actually I'm kill on site from being killed so many times and trusting nobody. And usually when I decide to try and help/trust someone I get killed so I say fuck it. If someone is offering me something and I don't say I'm friendly, then I personally consider myself at will to still do what I want. If I say friendly, I'm not doing anything at that point in time, as I don't believe people should and as I've said I've killed "Friendlies" that have said friendly to other people and then shot them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So if you use crouch or crawl you can still be seen by zombies easily, and players as well, because zombies don't crawl in this game so anything moving on the ground or crouching is a human. Humans are easy to spot among zombies for some reason too. When you swing your weapon, even if a zombie isn't facing you it hears you and comes running, so if you have one zombie you're trying to kill and have to hit it at the very least 5 times then you've got another one after you then you're not in the greatest spot, especially considering that you die in about 5 zombie hits. It's not anything about being loud or visible, the zombie detection system is retarded.
> 
> I'm using both the shotgun and pistol, and no, I'm not. They healed instantly. It was less than 25ft and shots were directly on him and the marker showed it. It isn't a game issue per say because that is how the game is setup but there is an issue because the weapons are not varied enough in the damage they do and the range is retarded. The fact that I can hit someone the same amount of times with both a hammer and flashlight and it kills them shows that. There have been multiple instances where I've shot directly at someone with a shotgun, hit them, and they get the kill on me somehow either being at the same distance or further away. And no, not from headshots.
> 
> ...


true but if the "friendly" has vetted by multiple people and has not threatend you in any way, is sitting in a vehicle and stated if you needed a ride meet them in a location and they get there and wait for you to get in and you go about acting like you are going to get in but instead of that, you shoot them point blank for "fun" that is not cool. that puts the shooter on mine and many other's shit list. not that my shit list will amount to anything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> snip, wrong thread there buddy, posted a link in my last post, there is a WarZ thread now, a response for you is over there)



^^^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I am just catching up on this thread after a long weekend lost in the woods. Seems like the new update is working pretty good. I am still having internet issues at home and the new router I ordered was DOA. I have my old linksys on right now but it needs boot cycled around 1-3 hours which sucks. I will try to get on TS tonight to catch up on good times.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I am just catching up on this thread after a long weekend lost in the woods. Seems like the new update is working pretty good. I am still having internet issues at home and the new router I ordered was DOA. I have my old linksys on right now but it needs boot cycled around 1-3 hours which sucks. I will try to get on TS tonight to catch up on good times.



It seems the 1.7.3 patch fixed some stuff but on some servers so far AFAIK it has broken the gas station feature where you could pull in and it would auto-refuel. It flashes refueling for 1 sec then stops. I don't know if it is all servers tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It seems the 1.7.3 patch fixed some stuff but on some servers so far AFAIK it has broken the gas station feature where you could pull in and it would auto-refuel. It flashes refueling for 1 sec then stops. I don't know if it is all servers tho.



Hmmm maybe this issue can get fixed. I am loving the combat logging feature. Hopefully this cuts down on loggers.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the combat logging system is a bit broken because it killed me after logg out in the middle of the woods not near anyone or anything for about 10 mins or my character data was messed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I think the combat logging system is a bit broken because it killed me after logg out in the middle of the woods not near anyone or anything for about 10 mins or my character data was messed.



Did you fire a shot? If you even shoot your weapon, it starts the 30 seconds timer showing you are in combat. I know it is flawed but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 5, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It seems the 1.7.3 patch fixed some stuff but on some servers so far AFAIK it has broken the gas station feature where you could pull in and it would auto-refuel. It flashes refueling for 1 sec then stops. I don't know if it is all servers tho.



They added this for all servers? Because Lingor has had this since release and I hate not having it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

List of announced but not yet released DayZ maps:


    Baghdad
    Dingor
    Emita City
    Everon
    Huertgenwald
    Isla de Pollo
    Islad Duala
    Island Cicada
    Island Of Nicosia
    Kellu Island
    Ovaron Island

New DayZ Map: DayZ Taviana dropped on Nov 4th. it features 2 large islands in the Baltics with a long bridge connecting them and several small islands nearby. They teaked the small boats so they are faster as well as added an inventory to the boats so they are more useful. They tweaked it so that you do not freeze to death as soon as you enter a boat too. As far as atmosphere changes that occured, they turned on the streetlamps!  The estimated map size is 625km2. Read up more on it at:http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/107701-dayz-taviana-new-dayz-map/


Here is the changelog for version 1.0.1
Version V1.0.1 - 4.11.2012
Initial release

-Included Dayz Version 1.7.3
-Added loot and zombiespawns for custom buildings
-Tweaked spawnrates to fit Tavianas building layout
-Removed the radar of Mi17 Civil, Mi17 Medevac RU and AN-2
-Unbanned GAZ Vodnik
-Unbanned RHIB variants
-Added inventory to boats
-Increased boat speed slightly
-Overhauled native DayZ functions to work with the Tavian enviroment and new vehicles
-Enabled streetlamps (WIP)
-Added object compositions to give a background for those that like to play DayZ in a RPG style (WIP)
-The weather has been changed to fit an island in the baltic sea. (More wind and fog, sorry sniper boyz)
-Temperature calculation has been changed to consider boats. You no longer freeze to death instantly on a boat, you will still loose heat when the weather is bad.

Here is the download link: 
http://www.tunngle.net/redirect/redirect.php?to=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.depositfiles.com%2Ffiles%2Fbx0f1qlhu

To install just unpack into the arma2oa folder, activate in arma2 menu and join one of the MYDAYZ#7 servers.








The map guy just updated the map and released some new character skins.







[yt]7ynhLjxiQ40&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2012)

Taviana isn't on Commander, are you sure it was released on the 4th?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Taviana isn't on Commander, are you sure it was released on the 4th?



check the provided link. It may still be on a limited basis for testing. I know you can snag it via six launcher


----------



## Guitar (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay this is a bit out of hand. Too many maps releasing - people aren't putting the work into them. Maps like Panethera and Lingor are awesome. Maps like Fallujah and Takistan aren't.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

Old but epic.

Also, not all maps are rushed and crap. Not everyone is a professional, paid, map maker.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Okay this is a bit out of hand. Too many maps releasing - people aren't putting the work into them. Maps like Panethera and Lingor are awesome. Maps like Fallujah and Takistan aren't.




Well, the link that Ducky provided states that the mod team worked directly with the dude who created the ARMA II map, so I'm pretty optimistic.  Plus, it sounds like a more interesting scenario to me, I'd like to have my own Gilligan's Island of loot.  Probably hard to do with so few servers running it, though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

apparently there is also the Version 2 of the map Celle. you can find it on DayZ commander server search for MYDAYZ#7. You prolly have to install the map manually tho.

[yt]JF7ZW6hvQfs&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2012)

There are three Taviana servers that show up in Commander. I'm DL'ing the map now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> There are three Taviana servers that show up in Commander. I'm DL'ing the map now.



same here. it is just under 1GB.

also, I snagged the link for the Celle map. It supports 1.7.3.

http://mydayz.de/downloads/mirror/Celle/DayZCelle1.7.3.zip


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2012)

Taviana is a waste of time since the servers are either locked or whitelisted.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Taviana is a waste of time since the servers are either locked or whitelisted.



The #1 German server's password is listed on Tunngle, it's "meow"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the Ultra HQ Taviana Map. the problem is linking it since the jpg is 194mb.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2012)

It's on the same page you linked, right below the server lists, and there are no loot spawns on it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's on the same page you linked, right below the server lists, and there are no loot spawns on it.



i know but it is great quality. it took my pc a couple moments to open it. ^_^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

I think i agree with Erocker. The map is very well done and is one of the better maps I have played for DayZ. Huge bridge, lots of vehicles (most of which you must fix), very good looking scenery.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the best maps I have ever played. The server we were on was VERY well balanced with around 400+ vehicles and for the size of the map it just fit very well. Hope fully I get to play again tonight without a cold.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 11, 2012)

im going to be playing on the SGA clan Cherno map for a bit while the Taviana map servers get going. Feel free to join me in the nostalgic gameplay.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 11, 2012)

so last night was interesting. Alex and I got rammed by a truck killing us both. And I was unable to see, hear, or interact with Airplanes. I could with helocopters and such but not with airplanes. Therefore I have wiped out my mods folder and reinstalling them to try to fix it.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2012)

I blame you for the ram job, even though I should have known better than to fly BACK to the.damn airfield so you could fuck around with airplanes you couldn't see.  I'm such a retard, sometimes.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 11, 2012)

I had 0 luck on tha new map only had 1 good spawn the rest was on top of a hill "wilderness"
or on the coast its a good map but i only seem to spawn in 2 spots.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 11, 2012)

new map version has dropped. Major bug fixes.

Here is the Link for the Download.
http://www.tunngle.net/redirect/redirect.php?to=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.dayzland.com%2FDayzTaviana%2520-%2520Final%2520-%2520V1.1.0.zip

As quoted from Tunngle forums by  MrSherenai:


> It includes major bugfixes of various stuff related to Dayz itself or the Map.
> In addition there have been some new features added:
> -Survivor spawns are now closer together and bundled in one part of the map. Why? Well, simply because of the fact that people can now group up faster. In addition this fits the most player behaviour. Spawned too far away from any interesting place => suicide => generates severload that could be avoided. Spawned far away but close enough to walk. Run to the destination, triggering zombie and lootspawn on the way but does not use it => generates serverload that could be avoided. Some of you may fear bambi hunters now. The area is well choosen. There is no point where you can have a view on the whole area without exposing your back to the fresh spawned. Players now have a weapon and enough ammo to kill such nasty campers. In addition the terrain allows you to leave the area fast and in cover if you want to.
> -Headshot only zombies. Consider this as some kind of experiment to make them zombies dangerous again. We will see how this plays out.
> ...





catnipkiller said:


> I had 0 luck on tha new map only had 1 good spawn the rest was on top of a hill "wilderness"
> or on the coast its a good map but i only seem to spawn in 2 spots.



the trick with the top of hill wilderness is to run down the left side most of the time means you arrive at an airfield. ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2012)

Links bad ducky.

*Edit*

Go back a page and the first tungle link has a alternate mirror but its VERY slow.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 13, 2012)

new project ' DayZ 2017'


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 13, 2012)

Easy fix for the Crossbow suckage...

[yt]lR0FXZe2_64&feature=related[/yt]

Also, why not a Compound or recurve Bow?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 14, 2012)

DayZ Thirsk Map































Get it on PlaywithSix


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Documents\arma2\>cfg file

GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1;
GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=1;

This fixes massive FPS drops.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 14, 2012)

Make sure you use the PlaywithSIX app for the new map mods. 

Register your username on the client and add me: LinuxMaster9 to your friends list. Ingame of course is : Associated_Death

Also, there is a mod called Namalsk Crisis. It is ArmAII mod and has multiplayer campaign. We should get together and play it. It says it is 22 missions long. ^_^

[yt]0pYF3J6QHDw&feature=player_embedded#![/yt]


----------



## NAVI_Z (Nov 15, 2012)

Was wonderin if anyone here who plays on the new Taviana maps gets massive lagg when in the towns. My son and I play almost everyday and when we go into any of the towns, we start to lagg so bad that its almost not playable. My son got shot in da face by a another player coming down the stairs of one of the appartments due to the massive lagg. Dude just appeared in front of him!...lol. Gonna try the script edit posted earlier to see if that helps. Havent had this much fun playin a game since Counterstrike and Unrealtournament first hit back in '99'.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> Was wonderin if anyone here who plays on the new Taviana maps gets massive lagg when in the towns. My son and I play almost everyday and when we go into any of the towns, we start to lagg so bad that its almost not playable. My son got shot in da face by a another player coming down the stairs of one of the appartments due to the massive lagg. Dude just appeared in front of him!...lol. Gonna try the script edit posted earlier to see if that helps. Havent had this much fun playin a game since Counterstrike and Unrealtournament first hit back in '99'.



follow MTAlex's guide a few post ago for that. it happens to everyone.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 17, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> follow MTAlex's guide a few post ago for that. it happens to everyone.



Not mine, that's Brando's suggestion.  My rig runs fine every minute I play any mod on this game, sorry for everyone else.  Maybe ARMA was geared more towards 5xxx series cards?  Crossfire works on the mark, too.  Go figure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2012)

put together a group on PlaywithSix for TPU.

http://connect.withsix.com/groups/208-techpowerup


----------



## NAVI_Z (Nov 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Not mine, that's Brando's suggestion.  My rig runs fine every minute I play any mod on this game, sorry for everyone else.  Maybe ARMA was geared more towards 5xxx series cards?  Crossfire works on the mark, too.  Go figure.



its funny u say that cause my sons pc runs a 5870. the pc i use has a 4870.his pc laggs the most! even after trying the script edit posted earlier. maybe a bandwith issue??


----------



## Pegas-x (Nov 17, 2012)

DayZ very impresses...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> its funny u say that cause my sons pc runs a 5870. the pc i use has a 4870.his pc laggs the most! even after trying the script edit posted earlier. maybe a bandwith issue??



normally the only lag i get with my 5850 is when I am in Sabina. Even with the script, it only helps a little bit. I also dont know if the modded cfg file is going to prevent me from seeing targets at a longer distance.

I dont have anything to do today so ill be on the 400+ Taviana Server tonight working on basecamps. Ill be on TS as well. Feel free to join me. Make it feel less lonely there.
***update as of 7:47PM CST***


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> normally the only lag i get with my 5850 is when I am in Sabina. Even with the script, it only helps a little bit. I also dont know if the modded cfg file is going to prevent me from seeing targets at a longer distance.
> 
> I dont have anything to do today so ill be on the 400+ Taviana Server tonight working on basecamps. Ill be on TS as well. Feel free to join me. Make it feel less lonely there.
> ***update as of 7:47PM CST***Im switching from playing the 400+ vehicle server for Taviana after i watched sidechat listing server hacking tools and how to use them along with the admin killing and TPing players on request. As well as giving out Coords of players to known bandits. I will now be moving to the DayZland.eu whitelisted server. They update the whitelist every 30 min. it is the Official Taviana server. feel free to join me.



Hey guys I am back from being in the woods all weekend! So our camp is gone? I noticed that someone took all the stuff out of the tents except some road flares. before I logged out friday I had three more vehicles in our camp including erockers truck. I think we need to move the camp further to the coast line and also figure out what server we want to do this on. Does the new server you play on have just as many vehicles as the keyhole gaming? Also what is the server rules (3DP, Tags, Tracer, exc!)


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey guys I am back from being in the woods all weekend! So our camp is gone? I noticed that someone took all the stuff out of the tents except some road flares. before I logged out friday I had three more vehicles in our camp including erockers truck. I think we need to move the camp further to the coast line and also figure out what server we want to do this on. Does the new server you play on have just as many vehicles as the keyhole gaming? Also what is the server rules (3DP, Tags, Tracer, exc!)



I logged in not too long after you logged out on Friday night, and your camp was already gone.  Erocker's truck was still there, but it was parked out in the open.  I put on a sneak because you could hear engine noise coming from below, I figured it was your ural, but when I got to the base of the hill it was someone who had one of the airplanes spun up.  You could hear it clear up there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I logged in not too long after you logged out on Friday night, and your camp was already gone.  Erocker's truck was still there, but it was parked out in the open.  I put on a sneak because you could hear engine noise coming from below, I figured it was your ural, but when I got to the base of the hill it was someone who had one of the airplanes spun up.  You could hear it clear up there.



Yea if we start up a new base on that server or the other one (whichever we decide) we can find a more suitable base location.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^ ducky I understand the hacking and such but the vehicles is what really brought me to that server. The map is insainly large compared to chernarus. Having to walk that long ass way just to loot is going to be my downfall on how much I play in that server. With the 400+ vehicles you stand a chance of running across one that you can use until you log out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, Im not saying it does not have lots of vehicles, im saying they dont brag about it to attract people. I only played at night so I did not spend much time looking. I did find a bicycle. It was one of those "Stormtrooper" mountain bikes too! Ill see if i cant find a few for yah. I have not moved on to Sabina yet.



I will put in for whitelisting but I do not know my GUID


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will put in for whitelisting but I do not know my GUID



join a dayz game and go to chat and type #beclient guid
the string of characters will be your guid.

I just posted on the support forum for the server asking them about the vehicle commonality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> join a dayz game and go to chat and type #beclient guid
> the string of characters will be your guid.
> 
> I just posted on the support forum for the server asking them about the vehicle commonality.



Thanks ducky, let us know what they say.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

I signed up for the whitelist. I will be on soon


----------



## ianbanks (Nov 20, 2012)

There's some real nonsense in this thread about the Keyhole (400+ Vehicle) server that I'd like to address.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im switching from playing the 400+ vehicle server for Taviana after i watched sidechat listing server hacking tools and how to use them along with the admin killing and TPing players on request.



Discussion of hacking tools wouldn't be permitted; the administrators even avoid mentioning specifics about scripting because we don't want to advertise them. We don't use them ourselves. The server allows us to do things like teleport people that are glitched in walls.

If you ask us to kill you (because you've landed on a remote island and don't fancy the 5000m swim to land, for example) we will. We certainly wouldn't kill another player at your request. In any case you can do so through the "Respawn" option trick. We also only use teleports in ways that do not affect game play, such as restoring you to where you were after a bug, glitch or unexpected shutdown (for example if you were flying over the ocean).



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> As well as giving out Coords of players to known bandits.



This is rubbish, I have no idea where you got this idea from. We are enormously careful to avoid giving out any information that would affect game play or assist anyone. At most we  tell people what happened after everyone is out of the area, and this is almost always because someone complains of hacking when it was in fact a legit kill. We don't mention names, either, so if you did sniper someone and they thought it was hacking they still won't know who it was.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Brandon, the new server does not claim to have 400+ vehicles, it is more realistic and not really filled with "bambi killers"



You spawn with a Makarov, no one is a harmless bambi.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> but then again having 400+ vehicles puts major strain on the server since the server and hive have to keep up with all those vehicles but also bullets etc.



This is rubbish too; players in vehicles use 25% of the bandwidth of those outside of vehicles and while driving they do not spawn CPU intensive zombies and loot. A typical server also has 5000 or more other "vehicles" on it: loot piles, zombies, buildings and most other things are handled as vehicles in ARMA and are more or less treated identically to drivable vehicles.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The 400+ server has been involved in suspicious activities whereas the new server, it hard core against hacking etc. It is supported by the actual map maker.



The Taviana port author talks to me regularly, and the administrators of that server are quite keen to get our anti-hacking tools (Keyhole). I can say without a doubt that the Keyhole 400+ vehicle server is far, far less affected by scripters than any other Taviana server. Your assertion that it is simply isn't true.

You're also going to discover that the other server (while great) is very Euro-centric, and often doesn't have people or Administrators on during the times you might want to play.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2012)

ianbanks said:


> There's some real nonsense in this thread about the Keyhole (400+ Vehicle) server that I'd like to address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I apologize if you and i dont see eye to eye but, ingame I distinctly watched the sidechat scroll by talking about how to use NaviCat to kill people along with people specifically requesting certain people be killed and coords provided once they are teleported or spawned. If you want the names of the players talking about it I can provide them to you. I was speculating about the server load and vehicles. It only made sense to see having large numbers of vehicles on a server with a large map and lag in areas like Sabina. That was my point. Sabina lags due to how much stuff has to be rendered on the fly. It may not be only the server, but also the player. I know you guys have an inset anti-hacking tool that is effective. Im not saying you dont prevent hacking. I was stating the fact that the other server has Strong Anti-hacking tools in place. As far as bambi killing goes, someone spawns with a makarov only to get almost insta-killed by someone with say a DMR, I'd say, that is a bambi kill (I use "bambi kill" because I saw it described in sidechat. I had never heard the term before). a makarov may be decent versus Zombies but once you go up against a well equipped player, you are screwed. I enjoy playing on your server but I also enjoy the Euro one too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

ianbanks said:


> There's some real nonsense in this thread about the Keyhole (400+ Vehicle) server that I'd like to address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ian, I am glad you chimed in cause I was not seeing what ducky had been seeing. The server is well ran and when a hacker is detected they are dealt with. I know for sure I will continue to play on your server and know I can with confidence that any hacker found will be banned.

Also duckys in game name is Associated_Death


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 21, 2012)

ianbanks said:


> There's some real nonsense in this thread about the Keyhole (400+ Vehicle) server that I'd like to address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your server, thanks for helping me out when I was stuck in the jerkoff pose.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ian, I am glad you chimed in cause I was not seeing what ducky had been seeing. The server is well ran and when a hacker is detected they are dealt with. I know for sure I will continue to play on your server and know I can with confidence that any hacker found will be banned.



Agreed.  I like the hell out of that server.



brandonwh64 said:


> Also duckys in game name is Associated_Death



Ha!  Is that like saying that this liter of cola is for a cop?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Ha!  Is that like saying that this liter of cola is for a cop?



LOL naa just if he was wondering who ducky was since his ingame name is different


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL naa just if he was wondering who ducky was since his ingame name is different



yeah yeah yeah. I guess I was playing at an odd time. I know what i saw. It does not mean ill stopm playiong it. that post was me pissed off and Ive fixed it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah yeah yeah. I guess I was playing at an odd time. I know what i saw. It does not mean ill stopm playiong it. that post was me pissed off and Ive fixed it.



I am just relaying that I didn't see what you did, but if I do I will def take screenshots of it cause I have started using bandicam each game session


----------



## ianbanks (Nov 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I apologize if you and i dont see eye to eye but, ingame I distinctly watched the sidechat scroll by talking about how to use NaviCat to kill people along with people specifically requesting certain people be killed and coords provided once they are teleported or spawned.



We don't use NaviCat, and you can't kill people via the database. I'm the only administrator with access to do things in game (like kill or teleport people). To top it off the database coordinates don't relate directly to the map coordinates, and I don't think I've ever explained to the other administrators how to convert between the two. It sounds like you've seen this on another server.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Sabina lags due to how much stuff has to be rendered on the fly. It may not be only the server, but also the player.



There aren't that many cars in Sabina; they all tend to migrate out fairly quickly. There are currently just over 10, and they are spread out enough that you are unlikely to be rendering more than one.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm going to buy A2: OA tomorrow, does TPU still have a DayZ server?
btw i'm using A2 free hope this doesn't create any problem.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

ianbanks said:


> We don't use NaviCat, and you can't kill people via the database. I'm the only administrator with access to do things in game (like kill or teleport people). To top it off the database coordinates don't relate directly to the map coordinates, and I don't think I've ever explained to the other administrators how to convert between the two. It sounds like you've seen this on another server.
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't that many cars in Sabina; they all tend to migrate out fairly quickly. There are currently just over 10, and they are spread out enough that you are unlikely to be rendering more than one.



thank you for your response. i admit, i do not know how these server operate. Any assumptions i made/make concerning the operation is coming from my days running a minecraft server. i'm sorry if i pissed you off with my opinionated statements. If I notice anything out of the ordinary, i will try to screenshot it for you. i enjoy playing on your server and have slowly gravitated away from being willing to help people and not shoot other players to shooting on site.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> I'm going to buy A2: OA tomorrow, does TPU still have a DayZ server?
> btw i'm using A2 free hope this doesn't create any problem.



There is not a tpu server, you will have to friend one of us to fond out where we are playing.

Using the free version of arma will make your textures look like hell, there is a big difference.  I'd wait for a cheap bundle with the two, kind of a waste and rip to buy them separately.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 21, 2012)

yes i know, but I'm short of money and I was waiting to buy it and now steam have this autumn sales. Better than don't play it... 
But thanks anyways


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> There is not a tpu server, you will have to friend one of us to fond out where we are playing.
> 
> Using the free version of arma will make your textures look like hell, there is a big difference.  I'd wait for a cheap bundle with the two, kind of a waste and rip to buy them separately.



Maybe once the standalone drops and they allow hosting a server, Ill get one for 6mo or so then hand it off to another TPUer if they choose.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, I have asked it before but I decided not to buy it, But i'm asking again. I would probably buy it due to this daily deal but I need your inputs

Arma 2 CO is currently very cheap for $14.99, considering that they will supposedly release the standalone in mid december, should I still buy it?  although Ive read that they will still continue to update the mod together with the standalone 

I have tried both the game and the mod and I love them both! very realistic military sim and one of the best survivalist games. 

If I bought the game,* are there alot of players left? what about the hackfest? do you literally encounter one hacker per game/per day? and I just wanna play, maybe with you guys, Coz i dont have friends who have the game. I already know how to play it and i'm maybe already a good player, I just don't have the game yet.
*
EDIT: I bought the game.


----------



## gumpty (Nov 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> If I bought the game, are there alot of players left? what about the hackfest? do you literally encounter one hacker per game/per day? and I just wanna play, maybe with you guys, Coz i dont have friends who have the game. I already know how to play it and i'm maybe already a good player, I just don't have the game yet.



I have been playing for about a month and only encountered my first script-kiddie the other night (I have pretty much been playing devoid of any human contact - creeping around by myself).
Surprisingly, the script-kiddie was a benevolent one. I was scrounging around the NW Airfield looking for some kit, and as I was about to enter a building someone called out to me in Russian. I turned to find a survivor just standing there. I saluted. He bent down and dropped a box and ran off. When I checked the box it had 5-50 items of everything in it (and I mean everything - it had 5 of every weapon including ones I've never heard of that I don't think are enabled in DayZ). Apart from the Coyote backpack, but I may have missed it. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, I grabbed the things I have been searching for for ages - a ghillie suit and NV goggles. Also rearmed my silenced pistol and took a silenced assault rifle. The box vanished, and I buggered off away from there.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 23, 2012)

gumpty said:


> I have been playing for about a month and only encountered my first script-kiddie the other night (I have pretty much been playing devoid of any human contact - creeping around by myself).
> Surprisingly, the script-kiddie was a benevolent one. I was scrounging around the NW Airfield looking for some kit, and as I was about to enter a building someone called out to me in Russian. I turned to find a survivor just standing there. I saluted. He bent down and dropped a box and ran off. When I checked the box it had 5-50 items of everything in it (and I mean everything - it had 5 of every weapon including ones I've never heard of that I don't think are enabled in DayZ). Apart from the Coyote backpack, but I may have missed it. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, I grabbed the things I have been searching for for ages - a ghillie suit and NV goggles. Also rearmed my silenced pistol and took a silenced assault rifle. The box vanished, and I buggered off away from there.



nice to hear that, seems not bad at all. I thought the hackfest was very very bad

I have another question. my friend has a retail copy of arma 2 and arma 2 OA. not Combined Ops, is there anyway I could just install using those things so I won't have to download 15 GB of files?


----------



## gumpty (Nov 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> nice to hear that, seems not bad at all. I thought the hackfest was very very bad
> 
> I have another question. my friend has a retail copy of arma 2 and arma 2 OA. not Combined Ops, is there anyway I could just install using those things so I won't have to download 15 GB of files?



I think if you hang out on packed servers, and go looking for other survivors in the cities and high-traffic areas then you're probably a lot more likely to come across hackers.

Don't know about your second question.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> nice to hear that, seems not bad at all. I thought the hackfest was very very bad
> 
> I have another question. my friend has a retail copy of arma 2 and arma 2 OA. not Combined Ops, is there anyway I could just install using those things so I won't have to download 15 GB of files?



you must have both full games installed :/


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay Its installed now and working, im trying to get the game run


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Okay Its installed now and working, im trying to get the game run



Try using DayZ Commander


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 23, 2012)

got it to run, playing since i posted the poss until now, game is too much fun


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Try using DayZ Commander



i now generally use Play with six.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i now generally use Play with six.



Lyndon, just use DayZCommander, it's a lot easier. 



lyndonguitar said:


> Hello, I have asked it before but I decided not to buy it, But i'm asking again. I would probably buy it due to this daily deal but I need your inputs
> 
> Arma 2 CO is currently very cheap for $14.99, considering that they will supposedly release the standalone in mid december, should I still buy it?  although Ive read that they will still continue to update the mod together with the standalone
> 
> ...



Woo! Arma is an amazing game, and you can get tonnes of fun from just arma2 multiplayer.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 24, 2012)

where are you playing guys? could you pm me what servers are you guys playing in? I'm okay to play with US servers.

I'm a good fighter, also good at piloting heli's but I have 200 latency but stable/not laggy connection so I dunno.

also what key is good for assigning push to talk on mic?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 24, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Lyndon, just use DayZCommander, it's a lot easier.



True for the most part. But some mods work better with PlaywithSix. Not Six updater but play with six. For example, DayZ Taviana works better using PlaywithSix. it is even stated so on the mod's site.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 24, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> where are you playing guys? could you pm me what servers are you guys playing in? I'm okay to play with US servers.
> 
> I'm a good fighter, also good at piloting heli's but I have 200 latency but stable/not laggy connection so I dunno.
> 
> also what key is good for assigning push to talk on mic?



We're really not playing atm, but when do we're on team speak (ts21.gameservers.com:9207) and we go server to server, just ask someone that's playing. If you're asking what you should have push to talk ingame I say just leave it as caps, but for teamspeak keep it ctrl.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 24, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> We're really not playing atm, but when do we're on team speak (ts21.gameservers.com:9207) and we go server to server, just ask someone that's playing. If you're asking what you should have push to talk ingame I say just leave it as caps, but for teamspeak keep it ctrl.



okay thanks! hope to see you soon 

EDIT: looks like no one's there atm lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 24, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> okay thanks! hope to see you soon
> 
> EDIT: looks like no one's there atm lol



It was about 2am when I posted that lol most people were sleeping. I might be playing in a bit


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 27, 2012)

The game is super fun, I was playing it the last three days, I have mostly played in the "thelaughingman" server private hive and on some New Zealand/AU Servers. my first impression of the game is everyone's a bandit, or you can't trust no one, apparently not. most of the time I meet up with someone who's willing to teamup with me. even If I am geared up. I even had a party of like  8 guys together. 

It was raelly fun. one time I played overnight from like 6pm to 6am and did not get bored, tired or sleepy. The time just passed by and I didnt give a fuck, I just played.

This game is so addicting even if its only alpha, I cant imagine what will it be when It will it is polished up. I will post my story later


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 30, 2012)

http://gifsound.com/?gif=http://i.i...www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4g8rLShURw&start=190


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 2, 2012)

I usually play on DayZRP private servers but they are "offline" right now... So I started playing on Panthera map and I really liked it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 2, 2012)

*Rocket updated Dev Blog Nov 2012*

taken from http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/post/36771692833/dev-report-november-2012


> Our development focus is 100% on core technology, the key architecture, and not on features (yet). A major stream developing assets also runs in parallel to the core development team.
> 
> Due to the success of the development so far, and the interest in the project in general - we decided we want to do things properly. This means we have been very bold with our architectural changes. We are moving to the server-client MMO architecture model. We are making weapons and items ‘entities”, meaning we can support customization and variables assigned against items. As discussed previously, this is a massive departure from the previous engine. In many ways, once this phase is completed - one could effectively say that DayZ is running on a new version of the engine. While the graphics may look the same (for now), under the hood so much is being completely rewritten.
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

A night of crazy chopper action, and then I come across this sight on my way back to camp:


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> A night of crazy chopper action, and then I come across this sight on my way back to camp:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121203/arma2oa_2012_12_02_23_03_41.jpg



That's pretty boss. Let me know when you are going to play tonight. I have a hands on final today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea ducky me, alex, and erocker were battling another chopper last night after a server restart and the chopper managed to take me and alex out but I do not know if they got erocker. That russian chopper is a bitch to fly cause its so bulky! Wished we would have kept the Huey and it would have been alot easier to kill the them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea ducky me, alex, and erocker were battling another chopper last night after a server restart and the chopper managed to take me and alex out but I do not know if they got erocker. That russian chopper is a bitch to fly cause its so bulky! Wished we would have kept the Huey and it would have been alot easier to kill the them.



Yeah I wished id known u guys were playing. I can fly the Russian fairly well. Let me know if u guts r playing tonight.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah I wished id known u guys were playing. I can fly the Russian fairly well. Let me know if u guts r playing tonight.



i wanna join too! if i have decent ping with the servers you guys are going in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah I wished id known u guys were playing. I can fly the Russian fairly well. Let me know if u guts r playing tonight.



That russian heli is like a large boat with a prop plane engine...... Its like a elephant with butterfly wings.......... I am astonished that it can actually fly!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That russian heli is like a large boat with a prop plane engine...... Its like a elephant with butterfly wings.......... I am astonished that it can actually fly!



Excellent description


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

That piece of red star ingenuity is so sluggish to maneuver and when he shot the engine, it sank like a boat. We had almost ZERO time to eject.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

If someone here want to play DayZ as it should be played try this Server;

Server Rules; http://www.dayzrp.com/rules.php

Server DayZRP Whitelist application; http://www.dayzrp.com/whitelist.php

Hacker´s FREE and no KoS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> If someone here want to play DayZ as it should be played try this Server;
> 
> Server Rules; http://www.dayzrp.com/rules.php
> 
> ...



What is the vehicle count like?


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What is the vehicle count like?



All the info from the server´s here; http://www.dayzrp.com/
Total Vehicles: 	41


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> All the info from the server´s here; http://www.dayzrp.com/
> Total Vehicles: 	41



May have to try it out. seems fun.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> May have to try it out. seems fun.



Just make sure your read and understand the rules, most people don't and in the end we have a lot of KoS´s reports like this;
http://www.dayzrp.com/f-reports


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> If someone here want to play DayZ as it should be played try this Server;
> 
> Server Rules; http://www.dayzrp.com/rules.php
> 
> ...



I can't register


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I can't register



First create the acc on the forum, and then submit the application.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> First create the acc on the forum, and then submit the application.



the forum is closed for signups



> Sorry but you cannot register at this time because the administrator has disabled new account registrations


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> the forum is closed for signups



Yep can you put in a word for us please


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the rule set, but that's just too damn few vehicles.  41?  For shame.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That piece of red star ingenuity is so sluggish to maneuver and when he shot the engine, it sank like a boat. We had almost ZERO time to eject.



Well, I passed my IT Foundations final and have a final average of 98.6%. The same with my Security class. O dont have another final until Thursday. So I'll be free to play till then. My new GPU comes tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep can you put in a word for us please



Sure, just make sure you add TPU to the nickname, this way you wont get attacked/robbed/kidnapped by me or my team mates. 

@ lyndonguitar

The reason might be this; Why the server was down for a few days.
http://www.dayzrp.com/t-why-the-server-was-down-for-a-few-days


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I like the rule set, but that's just too damn few vehicles.  41?  For shame.



This way you get a lot of action, everyone wants one.
But if you really want one/extra go to the TP[trading post] and "buy"one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Master, yep they have blocked new registrations. Can you give the admin a PM or Email asking if some of us could get whitelisted?

*EDIT*

I also send Rolle an email as well. Hope to get a chance to hear back from him


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Master, yep they have blocked new registrations. Can you give the admin a PM or Email asking if some of us could get whitelisted?



OK, when I got confirmation I will send you a PM.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Master, yep they have blocked new registrations. Can you give the admin a PM or Email asking if some of us could get whitelisted?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Ditto that for me. Ign is Associated_Death


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ditto that for me. Ign is Associated_Death



I put in the Email that we had a Medical Transport server headed by Associated_Death LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I put in the Email that we had a Medical Transport server headed by Associated_Death LOL



Don't u mean pilot? ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Don't u mean pilot? ^_^



I meant planes trains and automobiles ducky..... when they are in pain we bring the train! <<< Dumb analogy but you get the picture.

Come to think of it, That should be your custom title or something.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

Add me to the list too, please.  I'm such a follower  Profile is MTAlex, and I don't shoot first, ever.  Plus, I try to keep Death and Brandon from going down on each other in the chopper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Add me to the list too, please.  I'm such a follower  Profile is MTAlex, and I don't shoot first, ever.  Plus, I try to keep Death and Brandon from going down on each other in the chopper.



In my email to rolle, I put WE but when I get a response I will make sure that I include everyone that would like to play on their server.

Yea if it isnt ducky crashing airplanes or helis, Its me running in to crap with cars


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I meant planes trains and automobiles ducky..... when they are in pain we bring the train! <<< Dumb analogy but you get the picture.
> 
> Come to think of it, That should be your custom title or something.



Actually I was questioning the term server that you use. Um technically I am actually part of the wasteland medics group. But the do like to fly medical transport or taxi that includes driving. So my custom title should be something along those lines.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I try to keep Death and Brandon from going down on each other in the chopper.



What do you use? An atomizer filled with water and ammonia?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

Nope, the time honored genital cuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nope, the time honored genital cuff.



That doesn't work on squirrels.........I found that out the hard way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope we get an email today so we can all join in tonight. That would be really fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope we get an email today so we can all join in tonight. That would be really fun.



Get Pay Day. Its a lot more fun robbing banks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get Pay Day. Its a lot more fun robbing banks.



says the man who has never played DayZ......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get Pay Day. Its a lot more fun robbing banks.



This is dayz thread not payday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

THE REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN AGAIN! sign up and get your GUIDs in then rolle will close it back down!

http://www.dayzrp.com/member.php?action=register


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 3, 2012)

Whitelist submitted.

Also, screw Pay Day and all the sheep jockeys who play it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Whitelist submitted.
> 
> Also, screw Pay Day and all the sheep jockeys who play it.



Bhaaaaaaa


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> THE REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN AGAIN! sign up and get your GUIDs in then rolle will close it back down!
> 
> http://www.dayzrp.com/member.php?action=register





Good luck to all, isn't easy to get approved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Whitelist submitted.
> 
> Also, screw Pay Day and all the sheep jockeys who play it.



I submitted mine as well. I had like two full paragraphs for both the questions they asked in the whitelist form.

Make sure to post an introduction as well


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey MasterInvader looks like we have some TPU mates to play with


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

i got in the forums, writing down my appli in a bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

My whitelist has been accepted!


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My whitelist has been accepted!



Welcome


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My whitelist has been accepted!



Nice 

Just make sure you have the latest beta update;
Servers are updated to beta patch 99515.

Go here and use the autoupdate tool:http://www.arma2.com/beta-patch.php


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Nice
> 
> Just make sure you have the latest beta update;
> Servers are updated to beta patch 99515.
> ...



I use dayz commander most of the time. or Play with six


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I use dayz commander most of the time. or Play with six



DZcom don't apply this version, you need to install it manually.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> DZcom don't apply this version, you need to install it manually.



Hmmm its the same as the listed one on dayz commander isnt it? they are the same versions


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm its the same as the listed one on dayz commander isnt it? they are the same versions



yes they are.
If shows patch 99515

Edit: Why my postcount is always the same?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> yes they are.
> If shows patch 99515
> 
> Edit: Why my postcount is always the same?



in the clubhouse sections, they do not count posts


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

i submitted my application and am waiting on confirmation. I applied as a Medical Transport and General Transportation Driver/Pilot/Medic. I had a rather lengthy intro and answers too. ^_^ Also, I am a member of the Wasteland Medics.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i submitted my application and am waiting on confirmation. I applied as a Medical Transport and General Transportation Driver/Pilot/Medic. I had a rather lengthy intro and answers too. ^_^ Also, I am a member of the Wasteland Medics.



Did you provide them with footage?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you provide them with footage?



ha ha hilarious. Actually, Brandon could show them me landing the AN2 at the airfield. In fact Im going to practice now. offline unless someone wants to practice and such with me. Maybe record attempts with different aircraft and tell me what im doing wrong. ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ha ha hilarious. Actually, Brandon could show them me landing the AN2 at the airfield. In fact Im going to practice now. offline unless someone wants to practice and such with me. Maybe record attempts with different aircraft and tell me what im doing wrong. ?



You know that is true LOL! 

I could imagine ducky posting a montage with eye of the tiger playing in the back ground for his white listing application HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm still on Petrokva end of world
I probably go to cherno but someone could rob me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> I'm still on Petrokva end of world
> I probably go to cherno but someone could rob me



If you are getting robbed, can you intervene and kill them with no punishment?


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you are getting robbed, can you intervene and kill them with no punishment?



yes only if you are robbed. 
To rob someone you need to talk to him or them first. You can't kill just because yes


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

But usually they are very friendly and they help you if needed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shit now I can't wait to get home and get on this server!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

i have successfully landed the AN-2 at Balota, NE Airfield, and NWA all with auto landing pilot on. NEA took some tweaking like turning it on till it lined up then, switching it off and back on when I get closer. I also successfully landed and took off from a *SMALL* strip of road on the East Coast. My application has been approved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Can someone message Erocker to see if he will try to put in for whitelisting. We will need his help.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can someone message Erocker to see if he will try to put in for whitelisting. We will need his help.



he is here on TS. ask him. I did and he said no. maybe its just me? ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> he is here on TS. ask him. I did and he said no. maybe its just me? ^_^



Alright :/

We need him for those "Oh Shit" Moments...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> he is here on TS. ask him. I did and he said no. maybe its just me? ^_^



 Owned


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Owned



good to know I can "own" myself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tell him his house will smell like rich poonanny if he gets whitelisted


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

I just submitted my application, i hope i get in


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I just submitted my application, i hope i get in



I hope so btw you guys usually use TPU ts3 right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> I hope so btw you guys usually use TPU ts3 right?



Yes we do.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes we do.



normally you can find us in the main channel. i guess it is called the Front door now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dude I am reading their forums and they have factions like in fallout! You can join the groups or create your own! The one to watch out for is the S-GRU cause they are like the bandits of the servers.

LOL they made a video


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 3, 2012)

I´m on ts3 right now.
This week I don't too much time to play but I will try.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 4, 2012)

I made the cut, as well.  Probably see you guys tonight, about the time MM is finished eating his toenail clippings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Adventures for chenarus!!!! Ducky let me die...... THE END!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Adventures for chenarus!!!! Ducky let me die...... THE END!



i got lost on the road of life.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i got lost on the road of life.



Yes.......yes you did.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i got lost on the road of life.



Its ok ducky......


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok ducky......
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbuchfLK0r1riae2mo1_500.gif


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok ducky......
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbuchfLK0r1riae2mo1_500.gif



I was helping an old lady cross the street.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been on their shoutbox all morning. its pretty lively!


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been on their shoutbox all morning. its pretty lively!



yeah glad you liked the servers 
For me the best is you can't get killed by someone who is like 100m away from you.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 4, 2012)

I got in, but my latency on the server is bad, 300-400 ms


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I got in, but my latency on the server is bad, 300-400 ms



I get around 150 at home. I am curious to see what I get on my 4G LTE at work.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

My internet is fixed and I have my 7970 installed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok first altercation has started. I walked from devils castle to dubro when I seen two guys coming into a field. I started down the hill when BAM I walk directly into a robbery, one guy with a M107 shot and I turn and high tailed it. Ended up getting shot with a M14 or DMR about 150 meters from the shoot out. As I told those guys, it was wrong place at the wrong time but all my gear is gone.


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 4, 2012)

So where are you now?
You are still talking about RP servers right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> So where are you now?
> You are still talking about RP servers right?



Yes I am

http://www.dayzrp.com/t-killed-without-warning--3862


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I am
> 
> http://www.dayzrp.com/t-killed-without-warning--3862



im on the server now too. Im just outside Devils Castle im on my way to tje tradimg post


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Brandonwh64 I have a extra vehicle; [all green, full gas, extra engine parts, wheel etc...]







If you [or Squad] want this baby give me a pm with a trade offer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm at the Trading Post now. I'm sitting at the back of it. Brandon, you should get on TS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm at the Trading Post now. I'm sitting at the back of it. Brandon, you should get on TS.



Yeah Brandon, hook with with Ducky behind the shed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah Brandon, hook with with Ducky behind the shed.



Actually im sitting around a fire with some dudes. smoking a peace pipe.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2012)

That really sucks, Brandon, an MK-48 is tough to come by, and if you would have had the inclination it would have laid waste to all those bandit scum.  Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That really sucks, Brandon, an MK-48 is tough to come by, and if you would have had the inclination it would have laid waste to all those bandit scum.  Sorry to hear about that.



Well I would have died anyway, they had snipers over looking the town (atleast 2) so I would have not made it far.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Actually im sitting around a fire with some dudes. smoking a peace pipe.



One of those dudes give you 2 bandages?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> One of this dudes give you 2 bandages?



His in game name is associated_death and mine is just like my forums name and its is brandonwh64


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> His in game name is associated_death and mine is just like my forums name and its is brandonwh64



Unless you type text you cant see ingame names, I was there @ 23pm [GMT] with a couple a friends and there was a guy there by the fire.
He ask for the bandages, we trade it for a map, I was hopping to "sell"/trade one of my cars.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Unless you type text you cant see ingame names, I was there @ 23pm [GMT] with a couple a friends and there was a guy there by the fire.
> He ask for the bandages, we trade it for a map, I was hopping to "sell"/trade one of my cars.



Ahhh ok, Yea I usually talk then text chat so they can see my name. I ran in to seaweed monster and hooked him up with my backpack and other stuff without issue. He seemed like a great guy! Also what is your in game name?


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> what is your in game name?



MasterAV

Right now Im close to the TP, I need to sell this car before I start making my way south [Elektro].
I need to pick up some friends today near the coast, if you want to ride south just say.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> MasterAV
> 
> Right now Im close to the TP, I need to sell this car before I start making my way south [Elektro].
> I need to pick up some friends today near the coast, if you want to ride south just say.



I am located in stary, I had a long hike from cherno yesterday following my encounter with robbers.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am located in stary, I had a long hike from cherno yesterday following my encounter with robbers.



Don't make long hikes alone, I only do it with my squad [4 to 8 dudes].
This way your probability to be robbed is very low, and with so many people you are the robber .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Don't make long hikes alone, I only do it with my squad [4 to 8 dudes].
> This way your probability to be robbed is very low.



Honestly I am not to worried about being robbed as long as they let me have one can of food and a soda. I can always find more gear.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Honestly I am not to worried about being robbed as long as they let me have one can of food and a soda. I can always find more gear.



No way Im going to let some dude steal my DMR 
I dont travel with food or soda the wilderness gives me everything, you just need a water bottle and kill some cows/pigs along the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> No way Im going to let some dude steal my DMR
> I dont travel with food or soda the wilderness gives me everything, you just need a water bottle and kill some cows/pigs along the way.



I carry atleast a backpack full of food and water cause I usually can never find a vehicle


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

DayZ RP1
This happend:







I disconnected and connected hereafter and the game made 1 "clone" after I connected.
So I thought it was a bug/glitch don't know... so I disconnected again and entered 2min later... and made a 2nd "clone" after I connected again.

Currently I'm in Stary Sobor near the supermarket


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> DayZ RP1
> This happend:
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8061/8246589017_4ebaf63304_b.jpg
> ...



and the loot? doubled??


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> and the loot? doubled??



Yes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

This was reported this morning in the shoutbox and I think rolle is going to restart. I am currently in stary near the military tents.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

damn too bad I got shit latency: 300-400 ms, anyone know whats the ping limit of the server? 

oh well I just have to wait until my ISP reroutes again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Jnukz I am in stary what is your in game name?\


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> jnukz i am in stary what is your in game name?\



jnukz

Where are you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> jnukz
> 
> Where are you?



In the barn next to the military tents I am talking in direct can u see text?


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

no. can you go inside the supermarket?
Its easier for me


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2012)

Love is in the air
Do do do do do
Love is in the air...


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

wtf happned????


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

jNUKZ DID YOU JUST SHOOT ME AND BREAK MY LEGS?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Now I blood is down to about 4K and everything is black/white


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Now I blood is down to about 4K and everything is black/white



Hes Portuguese. WTF did you expect?  j/k


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

when i return to the game alt+tab this shoot automatically
Sorry mate i forgot that shit

i have cooked meat give you 800 blood


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> when i return to the game alt+tab this shoot automatically
> Sorry mate i forgot that shit
> 
> i have cooked meat give you 800 blood



lol I hate it when you are just returning from alt tab by clicking the icon and you will shoot automatically


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

I just killed and ate a lamb which had 5 steaks and its light orange so that would help me.


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm feeling really bad right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> I'm feeling really bad right now



I am going to finish running to the TP


----------



## RCoon (Dec 5, 2012)

I lul'd as i began to pack away for work while reading this xD


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Brandonwh if you want I can give a blood transfusion.

Im @ the intersection down to the TP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally made it to the TP


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finally made it to the TP



Atleast you are alive.
Sorry again, never meant to shoot you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am here with grim reaper.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am here with grim reaper.



Any luck finding a BB?
If you still need one Im @ the road intersection, not online but if you want I can log in for a minute.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Any luck finding a BB?
> If you still need one Im @ the road intersection, not online but if you want I can log in for a minute.



Can you give me a ride?


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you give me a ride?



The car is "offline"/hidden 
I usually play on RP between 8/12pm and only if my squad is already on the server.

But I can give you a BB now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> The car is "offline"/hidden
> I usually play on RP between 8/12pm and only if my squad is already on the server.
> 
> But I can give you a BB now.



Naaa i ate meat to get my blood back


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 5, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Unless you type text you cant see ingame names, I was there @ 23pm [GMT] with a couple a friends and there was a guy there by the fire.
> He ask for the bandages, we trade it for a map, I was hopping to "sell"/trade one of my cars.



No I was there with some ctc guys

Brandon, are u ingame now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> No I was there with some ctc guys
> 
> Brandon, are u ingame now?



Yes I am in game. almost to NWAF

* Scratch that* devils castle


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I am in game. almost to NWAF
> 
> * Scratch that* devils castle



u on TS?


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 5, 2012)

get ur ass on ts now!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 5, 2012)

i have a URAL now. Im going scavenging. I found a M4A1 Holo and then some. Im currently at the TP. come join me or i can pick u up


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll be on tonight, I'm currently around green mountain.  I could use a sweet shooting gun if you find any more of the stanag variety.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'll be on tonight, I'm currently around green mountain.  I could use a sweet shooting gun if you find any more of the stanag variety.



You should have been with us earlier yesterday, We had atleast 5 of every weapon (besides snipers) after about hour and a half of farming.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 6, 2012)

If anyone wants to play dayz I'm in TS, and i'm on 184.173.146.62:2542 sniping bitches


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ducky, your ural is no more. I have a bike now LOL!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

That sucks rocks.  You crashed another vehicle?!?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

Playing at DayZ RP now

im at kamyshovo

Edit: now at elektro, found a m1014 + a lot of rounds

*elektro is pretty empty of players i am looting here all by myself

**i stopped playing at cherno, still no sign of any players


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That sucks rocks.  You crashed another vehicle?!?



no the group got in a firefight and blew it up to prevent it being captured. It was loaded with gear.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

How come you weren't driving it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Last night when I found the bike, I drove it up to petrovka to luck up and find a car looted to the gills with weapons. Now all the CTC guys are hooked up with good weapons and a new car. We went and started farming stary military tents then I logged off.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2012)

First time on Celle with TacoTown last night, after 30-45 mins ihad a guille suit, an M24, G36C, 10 rounds of stanag ammo, 7 rounds of silenced stanag ammo, and a rare backpack filled with beans and medical supplies. We might've got that backpack off a dead body... who TacoTown killed and experienced the full rage of the guy, he seemed quite upset.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How come you weren't driving it?



i was not on at the time. Although, it seems that I can respawn the vehicle at the next restart.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i was not on at the time. Although, it seems that I can respawn the vehicle at the next restart.



I would hope so, you paid for it.  If I ever paid for one, which I wouldn't, I would most definitely take the keys with me when I logged out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I would hope so, you paid for it.  If I ever paid for one, which I wouldn't, I would most definitely take the keys with me when I logged out.



Thats one thing dayz needs is keys for vehicles and then you find lockpicks and you may need more than one lock pick to take the car cause it could break like in life mod.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 7, 2012)

RCoon said:


> First time on Celle with TacoTown last night, after 30-45 mins ihad a guille suit, an M24, G36C, 10 rounds of stanag ammo, 7 rounds of silenced stanag ammo, and a rare backpack filled with beans and medical supplies. We might've got that backpack off a dead body... who TacoTown killed and experienced the full rage of the guy, he seemed quite upset.



Shot a bro in the face, he had a nice pack though. You up for more tonight?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats one thing dayz needs is keys for vehicles and then you find lockpicks and you may need more than one lock pick to take the car cause it could break like in life mod.



I can see if you borrowed it, but I think he's getting too chummy with the CTC guys if they are taking his truck.  He uses the "we" pronoun all the time now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I can see if you borrowed it, but I think he's getting too chummy with the CTC guys if they are taking his truck.  He uses the "we" pronoun all the time now.



LOL yea I would have been kinda mad over the wasted ural but its all in fun of the game and since he payed for the fun, I would have ALL the fun I could with the next one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I can see if you borrowed it, but I think he's getting too chummy with the CTC guys if they are taking his truck.  He uses the "we" pronoun all the time now.



i said we because half the stuff in there was theirs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

So when does the stand alone come out?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So when does the stand alone come out?



It was pushed back from recent posts from rocket. I am totally with this cause it does need more time and not to be a rush job.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone whitelisted on DayZRP server, we are going looting and such tonight. We could use your help. We have ~4 vehicles to man and fill and protect etc. Possible robberies too . hop on TS after 5pm CST. If you want to join the CTC Teamspeak (the guys im rolling with) ask brandon or me. I have the Ural again. ^_^

** we are currently at the TP right now. feel free to meet us there. we will be here awhile.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 8, 2012)

Lots of "we" in that post.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Lots of "we" in that post.



well, things got bad today. Brandon left and 10 min later so did I. They were yelling at me about my driving which was fine. They kept changing the directions on me so yeah. It got bad. Ill wait for the URAL to die then we can keep it.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 8, 2012)

We got into a firefight with robbers, the one with the SUV and Ural, they killed us on sight


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 8, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> We got into a firefight with robbers, the one with the SUV and Ural, they killed us on sight



did they blow the ural?

**edit** 

I'm gonna go on there today with my SAW and 800rnds of ammo and ambush people. I will be robbing the crap out of them. F trading and hoping i donty get shot. I will lay in wait and tell them to get out or die, then if they try to drive away, I will blow them away.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> did they blow the ural?



I died and logged off immediately when it happened, I think everyone on our side got killed.

it was reported as a KOS here. http://www.dayzrp.com/t-kos-east-of-starty

and i dunno what happened to the ural.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 8, 2012)

brandonw64 im playing again and i want to know if you would like to run around south side with me.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 8, 2012)

If any of you guys want any gear my squad have plenty to trade.

Yesterday some SDS guys tried to rob our "happy bus" with a heli but hey got fuc.... 
Now we have a few extra DMR´s, M4´s, M16´s, GPS´s etc... 

Send me a PM with the details, weapons, items you need and what do you have to trade.

Ps. we also have a extra bus


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 9, 2012)

DayZRP is starting a Taviana Server Tomorrow aka Sunday.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm down with that, it's my favorite map of late.  I wish the woods were as filled in as Chernarus, though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 9, 2012)

The server is up

IP: dayzrp.com
Port: 2306

Veteran
Side chat on
No rules
No whitelist
Password: same as RP1 

just search for Taviana in DayzCommander and look at the higher ping servers. you will see DayZRP that is the one. use the same psswd as the RP Cherno one

Ill be one the CTC TS if you want to join me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

New stand alone info!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

im going to try to host a game of Namalsk Crisis Campaign. If anyone wants to join. It is ideal to have 6-10 for the campaign. I also have a free 50 slot mumble server im trying if anyone wants to give it a shot. pretty simple these days. The server address is:
mumble-us.clearvoice.ru port 63402

no password


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dude rocket mentiones using VAC on steam!! HOPE!!


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im going to try to host a game of Namalsk Crisis Campaign. If anyone wants to join. It is ideal to have 6-10 for the campaign. I also have a free 50 slot mumble server im trying if anyone wants to give it a shot. pretty simple these days. The server address is:
> mumble-us.clearvoice.ru port 63402
> 
> no password



Sounds nice, give me the Server ip : port


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dude rocket mentiones using VAC on steam!! HOPE!!



I just want a due date for F#@K sakes!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just want a due date for F#@K sakes!



http://www.cinemablend.com/games/DayZ-Standalone-Pushed-Back-2013-50006.html

He is still shooting for end of 2012 but highly doubt it. I would rather him not rush and fine tune it for early 2013. He is hinting it will be steam released and VAC secured which is a GOD SEND from battleye


----------



## Guitar (Dec 12, 2012)

I really hope it is Steam released. I HATE buying games that aren't using Steam DRM, in fact I'd rather buy them on consoles or not at all if I can't get them on Steam. I've also never had a problem with Battleye personally but VAC would be good as well.

I'm really looking forward to the Standalone. Not having to launch Arma 2, have the install take up so much room on my small SSD, not having to deal with shitty launchers. Really hope maps like Lingor are ported easier and hopefully soon, and we see some more OFFICIALLY supported maps from the devs, maybe at launch (would be nice).



brandonwh64 said:


> New stand alone info!!



That is from October.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> That is from October.



Its one of the last videos he has done on dayz


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Sounds nice, give me the Server ip : port



for which? the Mumble or the Game? If it is the mumble, it is in the post already.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its one of the last videos he has done on dayz



Was just expecting something new, just saying.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Was just expecting something new, just saying.



Then find something new. I say new cause it has not been posted in this thread before.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

ok the server to look for after installing it via either, PlaywithSix or via the installer package on their site is:
KRD Namalsk Crisis


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> for which? the Mumble or the Game? If it is the mumble, it is in the post already.



Server!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Server!



in ArmA II Namalsk Crisis search for krd using PlaywithSix


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why not give him your outside IP address?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why not give him your outside IP address?



whenever I portcheck the port 2302 for my outside ip, it claims it cant respond. But of I search with Playwithsix for krd, I find it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

Put your IP here I will test it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Put your IP here I will test it.



96.63.246.190 

server port 2302

I opened port 80 and 8080 and those work fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> 96.63.246.190
> 
> server port 2302
> 
> I opened port 80 and 8080 and those work fine.



Whats your router password also. He will need that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats your router password also. He will need that.



If he does not have weblogging enabled, it will not let you log onto his router using the host IP. Only LAN IP's will be able to.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If he does not have weblogging enabled, it will not let you log onto his router using the host IP. Only LAN IP's will be able to.



Well then he better enable it ASAP! Most IPS that give you a router have it enabled by the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well then he better enable it ASAP!



LOL he better have it disabled HAHAH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL he better have it disabled HAHAH



Most IPS that give you a router have it enabled by the way by defult for support reasons.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Most IPS that give you a router have it enabled by the way by defult for support reasons.



Thats why I do not take routers from ISP's LOL

*edit*

Yep ducky I can see you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats why I do not take routers from ISP's LOL



Depends on the service. Sometimes you have too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Depends on the service. Sometimes you have too.



Then that service would not be for me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats why I do not take routers from ISP's LOL
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



thats cause I turned on Respond to ping on WAN. Try pinging port 2302 on that ip


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone else having troubles finding the Less Fog 400+ vehicle Taviana server we were all playing on a few weeks ago?  I can't find it, and I hope it's still up because I had some pretty special loot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Anyone else having troubles finding the Less Fog 400+ vehicle Taviana server we were all playing on a few weeks ago?  I can't find it, and I hope it's still up because I had some pretty special loot.



This is what you need

64.94.101.117:2303


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

Word to your Mother.

I still have the L85 we found on the mountain of choppers.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2012)

WarZ who?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2012)

A little late, but GoG has Combined Operations for 14.99, but there is just over 7 hours left in the sale.

http://www.gog.com/gamecard/arma_2_combined_operations

Also, rolling hard with TPU:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone played rMod for DayZ yet?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> A little late, but GoG has Combined Operations for 14.99, but there is just over 7 hours left in the sale.
> 
> http://www.gog.com/gamecard/arma_2_combined_operations
> 
> ...



Is that the rape dungeon?


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is what you need
> 
> 64.94.101.117:2303



Running the 2.0 Update?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 20, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Running the 2.0 Update?



If you add that IP to your favorites in DayZCommander it should tell you all the info about the server.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 20, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> If you add that IP to your favorites in DayZCommander it should tell you all the info about the server.



Yep just did, and the version it´s a bit "strange" 40 

Post update;
I tried to get on the server but it´s on the 1.7.4.4, I´am using the 2.0 and not going "back" to the old one...


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Is that the rape dungeon?



No, this one has been more fun, lately.  Almost all vehicles you find are green and good to go, have a map, coyote backpack and sometimes a gps in the gear - much like the less fog server.  There are also a ton of UAZs with .50 cals mounted on the roofs.  It's a 100 person server, for real, not a marketing gimmick.

206.225.83.68:2502


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 22, 2012)

Arma 2 CO is on sale on steam for 18$


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 22, 2012)

That was for all 3 games Arma II ,the arrow head and joint ops.Just installing it now with some beta game too.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 22, 2012)

Being fairly new to PC I have only just come across this mod, looks very cool. may have to give it a whirl at some point over the holidays.


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2012)

Somehow we survived...







Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2012)

Safely made it to Watertown, NY after driving straight through for 21 hours. I look forward to continuing DayZ with you guys upon my return. time to hit the sack. have not slept yet and the energy drinks are making me crash. 


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 23, 2012)

Someone either stole my chinook or it despawned, either way i'm stuck on an oil platform.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Merry Christmas!!



Right back atcha.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, erocker crashed another heli, and I wasnt able to make it back to our bodies before the server restart.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2012)

We already have one crash up derby champion, now we have two?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2012)

wait, i take it you are playing on another server? I read there was a chinook?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2012)

No one has seen it other than Kevin, he said it was by the bridge but looked banged up and it was too hot to check it out.  I don't doubt him, he knows what a Chinook looks like, but I've never laid eyes on it.  


On another note, I have been on a door gunning roll the last two nights.

*Get some...get some...yeah get some...*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Safely made it to *Watertown, NY*......



The shit hole of northern NY. I lived on palmer st behind home depot.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *just another *shit hole of northern ny. I lived on palmer st behind home depot.



ftfy


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The shit hole of northern NY. I lived on palmer st behind home depot.



That's amazing. I livd outside Syracuse for 22 ys.
Where is the bes place in W-Town to buy computer parts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> That's amazing. I livd outside Syracuse for 22 ys.
> Where is the bes place in W-Town to buy computer parts?



Computer place past the mall like going towards sackets harbor but do not know if they are still in business. Its right past salmon run mall and all the food places on arsenal street

Its the letter A on the map below.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...ei=zk7YUNPYDILo8QS9yYDQBA&sqi=2&ved=0CN4BELYD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Computer place past the mall like going towards sackets harbor but do not know if they are still in business. Its right past salmon run mall and all the food places on arsenal street
> 
> Its the letter A on the map below.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...ei=zk7YUNPYDILo8QS9yYDQBA&sqi=2&ved=0CN4BELYD



We ended up just gettimg a pair of crucial ballistix on newegg with 2 day for 60.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

DayZ Development (@dayzdevteam) tweeted at 11:45am - 24 Dec 12lease can all DayZ community sites drop an e-mail to matt.lightfoot@bistudio.com with some details about yourself please  (https://twitter.com/dayzdevteam/status/283252013733670912)


I think we count rigjt? ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> DayZ Development (@dayzdevteam) tweeted at 11:45am - 24 Dec 12lease can all DayZ community sites drop an e-mail to matt.lightfoot@bistudio.com with some details about yourself please  (https://twitter.com/dayzdevteam/status/283252013733670912)
> 
> 
> I think we count rigjt? ^_^



Do it ducky, It couldn't hurt any. Maybe they need people to test the standalone. Give them a paragraph or two on who we are and how much we like the game?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do it ducky, It couldn't hurt any. Maybe they need people to test the standalone. Give them a paragraph or two on who we are and how much we like the game?



maybe you could write the paragraph since you seem to know more about "who we are" etc. im not too good with descriptive words. ill send it but i need creative help.
I'm gonna assume that a forum that talks about a topic is considered a community.


Check out this TS3 skin:

http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/skins/stylesheets/DayZ.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ohhh ohhh (Hand in the air) Let me write about how great DayZ is for us!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ohhh ohhh (Hand in the air) Let me write about how great DayZ is for us!



quiet you.... or it's the corner and dunce cap for you.
besides you dont play. We are hoping this will get us access to the standalone sooner.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> quiet you.... or it's the corner and dunce cap for you.
> besides you dont play. We are hoping this will get us access to the standalone sooner.



Oh please I hear a lot of you guys on TeamSpeak talking about the NFL "Oh WE had a great game this weekend. WE ran some awesome plays didn't WE" When NONE OF YOU have EVER played in the NFL. Most never even played tackle football with pads.

Same exact thing as me writing a DayZ fan club letter.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh please I hear a lot of you guys on TeamSpeak talking about the NFL "Oh WE had a great game this weekend. WE ran some awesome plays didn't WE" When NONE OF YOU have EVER played in the NFL. Most never even played tackle football with pads.
> 
> Same exact thing as me writing a DayZ fan club letter.



ook then... let's see what you can create.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ook then... let's see what you can create.



Not now. You have offended my creative vain. Good day sir.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Ugh, I just want the damn standalone already. Not interested in going through the install again and taking up space on my SSD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh please I hear a lot of you guys on TeamSpeak talking about the NFL......



I hate football.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate football.



ditto...

i prefer a more brutal sport like Rugby.
Sometimes I like to watch UEFA Soccer matches

Since Mailman's "creative spirit" is out of order, anyone feel free to create a short paragraph about our DayZ community here at TPU


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh please I hear a lot of you guys on TeamSpeak talking about the NFL "Oh WE had a great game this weekend. WE ran some awesome plays didn't WE" When NONE OF YOU have EVER played in the NFL. Most never even played tackle football with pads.



Yes, it's a pathetic display of bread and circus - their last vestiges of tribalistic instincts manipulated by mass marketing and Bob Costas.

But this is even more pathetic:


Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i prefer a more brutal sport like Rugby.



And I won't quote things with "soccer" in them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, it's a pathetic display of bread and circus - their last vestiges of tribalistic instincts manipulated by mass marketing and Bob Costas.
> 
> But this is even more pathetic:
> 
> ...



I dunno.....Bob Costas can be pretty persuasive.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno.....Bob Costas can be pretty persuasive.



ok ok ok we have had our fun.... now back to the original topic at hand. 

Who can write up a blurb on the DayZ TPU community so that maybe we can gain early access to the standalone?


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Who can write up a blurb on the DayZ TPU community so that maybe we can gain early access to the standalone?



Wha?! Tell me the details/provide a link please. 

*saw it above.. I think that is more geared towards DayZ fansites.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wha?! Tell me the details/provide a link please.
> 
> *saw it above.. I think that is more geared towards DayZ fansites.



well, it wouldn't hurt to try. you did host a server and we do play most everyday.



> Please can all DayZ community sites drop an e-mail to matt.lightfoot@bistudio.com with some details about yourself please


https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=dayzdevteam


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 28, 2012)

After the server restarted and you all left I found a crashed heli with 2 M249s with 8 drums, an M107, and an AT4. I shot the AT4 and 4 drums because I was bored.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> After the server restarted and you all left I found a crashed heli with 2 M249s with 8 drums, an M107, and an AT4. I shot the AT4 and 4 drums because I was bored.



LOL were did you find that stuff?

Also, Here is our picture from last night but this was when I survived the heli crash and was very low on blood.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL were did you find that stuff?
> 
> Also, Here is our picture from last night but this was when I survived the heli crash and was very low on blood.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121228/gang.png



Ill be back on the 2nd or 3rd of January. Then its game time!!

Who are the others in the photo? I see they still do not have the tactical Littlebird (benches on side).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hackers be hacking!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2012)

What?  I hope they don't fuck that server up for the night.  I'm about 30 minutes from logging in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What?  I hope they don't fuck that server up for the night.  I'm about 30 minutes from logging in.



You better hurray, I killed a guy and got a SUV with plenty of stuff


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got an M16 with about 7 mags, and an M249 with 3 boxes.  I want to take to the air and do some serious gunning.


----------



## Hugis (Dec 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've got an M16 with about 7 mags, and an M249 with 3 boxes.  I want to take to the air and do some serious gunning.



What server are you lot on?

I logged in to 

206.225.83.68:2502

I found a UAZ went for a ride got spotted by a heli near a race track then a huge armour plated thing with guns on arrived and spewed forth a torrent of bullets and i died...

Can those transport planes fly?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup, that's the one.  We had some serious hi jinx tonight, too.  Hope to see you on there with us, your manner of speech always lends a little class to our rag tag band of fumunda miscreants.

And, yes, the C130s do fly.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

God well i almost died twice tonight haha.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2012)

Srsly though, does anyone have a heli or PBX? I'm trapped and its over 6k to just the prison...


----------



## Hugis (Dec 29, 2012)

Damit every time i try and get on a server with you guys, i get kicked because of my stupidly high ping.........


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Srsly though, does anyone have a heli or PBX? I'm trapped and its over 6k to just the prison...



Are you kidding me?  Isn't that the second time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hugis said:


> What server are you lot on?
> 
> I logged in to
> 
> ...



Wait! What was your ingame name cause I killed a guy behind the race track in the pilot seat of a heli last night!


----------



## Hugis (Dec 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wait! What was your ingame name cause I killed a guy behind the race track in the pilot seat of a heli last night!



Hug

What time do you guys get on in Uncle Sam land?

There was a guy called Hugo on a minute ago, that was not me though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hugis said:


> Hug



Ok this was a different guy then. LOL


----------



## Hugis (Dec 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok this was a different guy then. LOL





I found a sneaky guy killing people near an airfield he did not see me but i saw and heard his DMR 

So very quietly I turned round( I was hiding) noticed he had a bandit skin on so i let fly a couple of rounds with my Winchester (im guessing about 150M) and boom head shot guy goes down.
So i borrowed all his gear, silly boy, DMR,FNFAL,glock,GPS.....nice

Then on wandering around i found a URAL so ive taken it off to hide...although i guess it will be gone soon enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kinda same thing happened to me yesterday, I spawned it at the VERY north air field when I started going throught the outer woods I heard shots. I hid behind a tree and caught a glimse of a guy shooting a pig so I shot a couple of M14 shots at him and he hid behind a tree. I slowly crept up and shot him as he leaned out on the left side of the tree. He had full gear and a SUV. I still have the SUV parked somewere in the south.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Are you kidding me?  Isn't that the second time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://img6.joyreactor.com/pics/post/auto-forrest-gump-349816.jpeg



Wished you were on last night, we had two helis until me and alex got shot down by douches


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished you were on last night, we had two helis until me and alex got shot down by douches



I was trying to fix my sleeping pattern, and I was having a Canadian overclocking session outside it reached -6 and I got to 5.5ghz  took 1.45v and I full loaded at 30c haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I was trying to fix my sleeping pattern, and I was having a Canadian overclocking session outside it reached -6 and I got to 5.5ghz  took 1.45v and I full loaded at 30c haha



Well your sleep pattern landed you stranded on the prison island. I HOPE YOUR HAPPY!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> well your sleep pattern landed you stranded on the prison island. I hope your happy!



youre not my real dad you cant tell me if im stranded or not


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 29, 2012)

Some guys tried to kill me with a black SUV in Airport Dubovo, for the 2nd time. 
They stoled all my gear.
Found a M14 and PDW.


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 29, 2012)

Found a big truck with tank filled near Sabina.
Anyone needs a ride?


----------



## Hugis (Dec 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL were did you find that stuff?
> 
> Also, Here is our picture from last night but this was when I survived the heli crash and was very low on blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dayz gets mod of the year!

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/12/29/the-mod-of-the-year-2012-dayz/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 29, 2012)

Erocker is a hacker, he survives every heli crash ever.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a bunch of dirty dupers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since the holidays are over, I should be able to get back to playing more regularly. The rape dungeon has added alot more stuff I seen yesterday! I found a AK74U Silenced Kobra yesterday at a random military yard. I noticed on the loading screen they have posted the servers information (Vehicles, weapons, zombies, and EXEC). They have also added in more spawn locations and when I spawned, it was in the south island near the nuke plant.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Since the holidays are over, I should be able to get back to playing more regularly. The rape dungeon has added alot more stuff I seen yesterday! I found a AK74U Silenced Kobra yesterday at a random military yard. I noticed on the loading screen they have posted the servers information (Vehicles, weapons, zombies, and EXEC). They have also added in more spawn locations and when I spawned, it was in the south island near the nuke plant.



Damn straight. I got back yesterday and wondered where everyone was. I hope they fix the oil platform vehicle saving thing since there are 400 VEHICLES.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Damn straight. I got back yesterday and wondered where everyone was. I hope they fix the oil platform vehicle saving thing since there are 400 VEHICLES.



You were gone?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You were gone?



screwyou


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Damn straight. I got back yesterday and wondered where everyone was. I hope they fix the oil platform vehicle saving thing since there are 400 VEHICLES.



I don't know if thats fixed or not. I know kevin parked his heli out there only to find it gone when he logged back in.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure its a bug. It may purposely not save the vehicles there, to stop people storing vehicles there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea that makes sense almost. Would suck if all the heli's were on those oil rigs and there is no way besides boats to get there. The best place for a good heli is the island of KNIN but you need atleast 10 jerry cans full to get the heli back to mainland.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 2, 2013)

Halp im trapped out in the ocean again



EDIT: I didn't actually do that.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Halp im trapped out in the ocean again


Now all we need is sharks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Halp im trapped out in the ocean again
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I didn't actually do that.



Nope not this time. I spent half a day on a chopper so I could come rescue your ass to only have you fall and kill yourself.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope not this time. I spent half a day on a chopper so I could come rescue your ass to only have you fall and kill yourself.



ill save you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill save you.



Quick someone get a camera!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Quick someone get a camera!



That song "Baby come back.." started playing in my head as I read his post.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Erocker is a hacker, he survives every heli crash ever.



It's all about hitting "eject" at the right time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> It's all about hitting "eject" at the right time.



I have been playing the rape dungeon alot more since they have updated the weapons and stuff. Also there is more people to troll there. The only issue was when it was getting attacked and it kept crashing.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 2, 2013)

Calm yo tits brandon, I was joking.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> It's all about hitting "eject" at the right time.



Thats what she said.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats what she said.



I will ban you. Go away, you have nothing to do with this game, especially since you refuse to play it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> I will ban you. Go away, you have nothing to do with this game, especially since you refuse to play it.



I'm gonna get the stand alone, and when I do you will have my baby.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, you sure do stand alone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> I will ban you. Go away, you have nothing to do with this game, especially since you refuse to play it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Yes, you sure do stand alone.



There is no need to bring Neil into this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There is no need to bring Neil into this.



That John Denver is full of shit man...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm gonna get the stand alone, and when I do you will have my baby.



I've heard the stand alone is prone to viruses, much like your nvidia drivers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I've heard the stand alone is prone to viruses, much like your nvidia drivers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 3, 2013)

[yt]93BUiEbgCF8&[/yt]

[yt]eku6JysJq6g&[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

That hacker was gay. Wished an admin was on at the time when he started trollin us.

*EDIT*

This is for EROCKER!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

got shot by a dbag at the AF on the small island. Checking out the Rape Dungeon now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2013)

Trolling on wasteland mod.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

i was flying the c130 tonight and everytime im passed over a city, I took a shot of 80 proof whiskey ^_^


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2013)

That wasn't whiskey.

Little did I know that my mic was set to push to talk, you fellas missed some real zingers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That wasn't whiskey.
> 
> Little did I know that my mic was set to push to talk, you fellas missed some real zingers.



So, it was Bird Dog. It says whiskey on it so obviously it must be whiskey or else it is false advertising. It aint high grade thats for sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So, it was Bird Dog. It says whiskey on it so obviously it must be whiskey or else it is false advertising. It aint high grade thats for sure.



If you are going to drink cheap whiskey, I recommend jim beam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So, it was Bird Dog. It says whiskey on it so obviously it must be whiskey or else it is false advertising. It aint high grade thats for sure.



Thats not real whiskey. Its like if Paul Rubens made whisky.



brandonwh64 said:


> If you are going to drink cheap whiskey, I recommend jim beam.



Just get some Walker Black if you are gonna go cheap.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2013)

Back to the WarZ thread with you.  Your exercise in poor game selection and judgment is not only appalling, but it really hurts, Man.  It really hurts...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you are going to drink cheap whiskey, I recommend jim beam.



i was going to get a bottle of Evan Williams Honey Reserve but the Vendor steered me away from that. He pointed me to the Bird Dog. Regardless, 80 proof is 80 proof whether it is Vodka or Whiskey or Scotch.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're going to drink cheap whiskey drink your own piss, it will probably taste better.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> If you're going to drink cheap whiskey drink your own piss, it will probably taste better.



If im going to drink it in ~1 - 2 days, why spend 40$


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If im going to drink it in ~1 - 2 days, why spend 40$



because #swag


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> because #swag



Taco- talk in TS you raging queer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> because #swag



I think ill snag a bottle of JD honey


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man those guys in the DayZ thread don't know what they are missing.



Meh.  You'd say shit was sunshine just because everyone else was complaining about the smell.

The best thing about WarZ is all the sweet vehicles.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish Onemoar would GTFO Ts. All he does is troll. Makes it hard to concentrate on what u r doing.


***Today is Saturday*** I have a Heli on the rapedungeon!!!!


Got sniped while repairing so all my stuff is gone and the heli has been taken. ,WTF!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> taco- talk in ts you raging queer.



ts was muted because topgear


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

*DayZ Standalone UPDATE!*




The standalone release of DayZ was supposed to be out before the end of 2012. With 2013 now upon us, and no sight of the open-world survival horror, you’d be forgiven for thinking that zombies had pounced on it while it was trying to vault over the ArmA 2 engine. Not so, according to Dean “Rocket” Hall, who has updated the DayZ development blog with info on the status of the project.

“Put simply, DayZ Standalone isn’t here because we had the chance to go from making a game that was just the mod improved slightly, packaged simply, and sold – to actually redeveloping the engine and making the game the way we all dreamed it could be,” Hall wrote. The plan now, he says, is to “immanently” release a closed test for 500 – 1,000 people, before rescheduling the date for the public release.

As to what the team has been doing with the redeveloped engine, Hall outlined many of the improvements you can expect to see. If you were worried that the standalone release would take away the complexity of the mod version, the team’s plans for the newly implemented inventory should put your mind to rest.

“You scavenge for items now, as individual parts, picking up pieces rather than piles, looking for cans on shelves or under beds. The new system opens the door for durability of items, disease tracking (cholera lingering on clothes a player wears…), batteries, addon components, and much more. If you shoot a player in the head to take his night vision, you will damage the night vision. The changes to this inventory system are huge.”

Despite the extra info it carries (cholera? Really?) the new system should at least be more intuitive for users, switching from ArmA’s mess of clicking to a simpler drag and drop interface.

The UI is also receiving an overhaul, thanks to the efforts of community member Kju. “He has been working with our CEO (Marek) and me to develop the DayZ UI. We have been greatly inspired by Minecraft to make the UI simple and effective, rather than flashy and complex.”

Hall does note that progress on revising DayZ’s island home of Chernarus has been slowed, due to the arrest and imprisonment of Ivan Buchta on charges of espionage in Greece. “Luckily,” he notes, “through letters, Ivan is able to provide some input and insight into the development of the map. Regardless, the continued imprisonment of him and Martin Pezlar has a significant impact on our ability to redevelop Chernarus.”

Finally the team have been putting “a huge amount of work” into updating the game’s art assets. Hall posted a selection of screenshots, including pictures of the new interiors, which I’ve added below.

*SOURCE*


----------



## D007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Are they going to re-re make the War -z?
I heard really bad things about "the war-z", that Made me decide not to even try it..
Day-z I'm not getting into.. It's just a mod, I tried it. I had hopes for the stand alone though.
Something with more substance than. "Hey let's go to to town and scavenge things"
From what I hear though it flopped and was really bad..


----------



## cdawall (Jan 7, 2013)

I finally purchased ARMA II and downloaded the mod will have to jump on sometime. One of the guys I work with recommended it and it looks fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

D007 said:


> Are they going to re-re make the War -z?
> I heard really bad things about "the war-z", that Made me decide not to even try it..
> Day-z I'm not getting into.. It's just a mod, I tried it. I had hopes for the stand alone though.
> Something with more substance than. "Hey let's go to to town and scavenge things"
> From what I hear though it flopped and was really bad..



What you are seeing in my last post was updates to the standalone. WarZ, yes it is bad. I tested myself and went in with a optimistic mind but it really did fail to meet my needs. DayZ as a MOD has grown quite well though. With map designers they have created some of the funnest worlds such as taviana. Along with tweaking of the DayZ mod, developers have added in all sorta of stuff to make the mod more enjoyable. With the standalone, the developers are taking their time in remastering alot of what DayZ is all about. I hope they take as much time as needed instead of rushing a unfinished product.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 7, 2013)

D007 said:


> Are they going to re-re make the War -z?
> I heard really bad things about "the war-z", that Made me decide not to even try it..
> Day-z I'm not getting into.. It's just a mod, I tried it. I had hopes for the stand alone though.
> Something with more substance than. "Hey let's go to to town and scavenge things"
> From what I hear though it flopped and was really bad..



you think DayZ is really bad? WTF?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you think DayZ is really bad? WTF?



I think he was confused or maybe I was just confused. This game is not WarZ.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shibdib Asked me to share this with you guys, Its his DayZ server

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.91.18.202:2362/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shibdib Asked me to share this with you guys, Its his DayZ server
> 
> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.91.18.202:2362/
> 
> [url]http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.91.18.202:2362/banner_560x95.png?random=78542[/url]



nice, but i hate all this 24/7 daylight shit. it removes any night ops tactical stuff.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> *DayZ Standalone UPDATE!*
> http://media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/01/DayZ-Standalone-thumb.jpg​
> The standalone release of DayZ was supposed to be out before the end of 2012. With 2013 now upon us, and no sight of the open-world survival horror, you’d be forgiven for thinking that zombies had pounced on it while it was trying to vault over the ArmA 2 engine. Not so, according to Dean “Rocket” Hall, who has updated the DayZ development blog with info on the status of the project.
> 
> ...



Can I finally run around naked and attack zombies with my dick?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 11, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> nice, but i hate all this 24/7 daylight shit. it removes any night ops tactical stuff.



Once again, you're pretty much the only one who feels that way.



brandonwh64 said:


> Shibdib Asked me to share this with you guys, Its his DayZ server
> 
> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.91.18.202:2362/
> 
> [url]http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.91.18.202:2362/banner_560x95.png?random=78542[/url]



A server guaranteed to have at least one jack ass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Once again, you're pretty much the only one who feels that way.
> 
> 
> 
> A server guaranteed to have at least one jack ass.



Server already pissed me off, I found a car to fix all it needed was one tire so I searched three towns and found one. Well started heading back to the car when server gave 10 minute warning. I get 500 meters from the car and server restarts but once it comes back online my tire is missing......... I said fuck it and alt f4'ed


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 11, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Once again, you're pretty much the only one who feels that way.



And why is that?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 11, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> And why is that?



I haven't a clue.  I do know it has absolutely nothing to do with serendipity.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a question for One of you gentlemen/Ladies, if You don't mind....
I am ,as of late, interested in finding a Comprehensive, and simple guide to install and play Dayz. The reason I ask, is because ALL the guides I find online, are either broken, written by someone who has ZERO grasp of the English language, or just plain and simply assume that the reader ALREADY understands at-least one or more aspects of the installation process. I AM knowledgeable in game/software installation,(I've done Many), I just haven't found THIS particular game "Do-able". If you can't help, well then that's fine, if you can Great. Please, save all of our time, and refrain from links to Google-search's, or any smart-@$$ stuff.(results I've gotten in the past).If you DO know of a good guide, that's fine, I may try it, It's just that I have the Disc version of the game, and MANY of the guides are for the steam version instead. Thank You for ALL of your time, and I hope that this didn't come off TOO demanding.

Thanks Alot.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 11, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> I have a question for One of you gentlemen/Ladies, if You don't mind....
> I am ,as of late, interested in finding a Comprehensive, and simple guide to install and play Dayz. The reason I ask, is because ALL the guides I find online, are either broken, written by someone who has ZERO grasp of the English language, or just plain and simply assume that the reader ALREADY understands at-least one or more aspects of the installation process. I AM knowledgeable in game/software installation,(I've done Many), I just haven't found THIS particular game "Do-able". If you can't help, well then that's fine, if you can Great. Please, save all of our time, and refrain from links to Google-search's, or any smart-@$$ stuff.(results I've gotten in the past).If you DO know of a good guide, that's fine, I may try it, It's just that I have the Disc version of the game, and MANY of the guides are for the steam version instead. Thank You for ALL of your time, and I hope that this didn't come off TOO demanding.
> 
> Thanks Alot.



simple and easy method.

Install and run DayZCommander. It is free. you can install all the mods via this method and keep them up to date.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 11, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> simple and easy method.
> 
> Install and run DayZCommander. It is free. you can install all the mods via this method and keep them up to date.



Yup.  Easy Peasy.  Sounds too good to be true, but it's not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> simple and easy method.
> 
> Install and run DayZCommander. It is free. you can install all the mods via this method and keep them up to date.



Make sure after you install arma2 and arma2OA you start both until you get to the main menu then exit but yea what ducky said.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 17, 2013)

Imagine if DayZ had wingsuits. Or that you could load vehicles into the C130J like you can in ArmA II OA


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 17, 2013)

Imagine world peace.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2013)

Imagine all the people.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Imagine all the people.



Imagine the tacos...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL the admins on the server showed up to take me on a ride to see a whole new world

[YT]IekPsVI3v-o[/YT]


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 20, 2013)

i added a addon request on Armaholic

http://www.armaholic.com/forums.php?m=posts&q=20228


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2013)

That would be super sweet if it had a crossbow mounted on it, and if C-130s had pontoons so you could drive your airboat into it, and if you could do all that while wearing a wingsuit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 20, 2013)

mt alex said:


> that would be super sweet if it had a crossbow mounted on it, and if c-130s had pontoons so you could drive your airboat into it, and if you could do all that while wearing a wingsuit.



....................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ....................../´¯/)
> ....................,/¯../
> .................../..../
> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
> ...





MT Alex said:


> That would be super sweet if it had a crossbow mounted on it, and if C-130s had pontoons so you could drive your airboat into it, and if you could do all that while wearing a wingsuit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/I...rent+in+_9e0a581663e33e3eb6e18490b0ebbe40.jpg



change the crossbow for a mounted .50 or Mk.48 and call it a day. Change the wingsuit to a wetsuit to prevent your body temp from decreasing.


*******************************************************************

Oh man Brandon,
I almost got killed by some DBag with an FNFAL. I out foxed him though and when he tried to loot my blue van (it was near the factory at Polana) I capped him the the M4A3 CCO. He called me names for killing him. I bailed out of the helo after he opend up on it.  That persistant bastard tracked me to polana. His adventure ended there. My blood is at 6k and I have to ride anymore. Good Times Good Times.


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i added a addon request on Armaholic
> 
> **Airboat stuff...**
> 
> Funny you mention it:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That would be super sweet if it had a crossbow mounted on it, and if C-130s had pontoons so you could drive your airboat into it, and if you could do all that while wearing a wingsuit.



Also, bikes with .50cals on them. And grenade launchers, AND THE GRENADES ARE COATED IN NAPALM!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > i added a addon request on Armaholic
> ...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 21, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno WTF that is but, thats no airboat. I've driven airboats.
> 
> Anyway whats the status of the Stand alone?



According to NPU, Before april.
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/565/dayz-standalone-to-drop-before-april.html


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> According to NPU, Before april.
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/565/dayz-standalone-to-drop-before-april.html



Damn,

People confused WarZ with DayZ and accused him of releasing a shitty game. I'd be pissed off too. Maybe that was part of Hammerhead's evil plan. ^_^

********************************************************************************************************************
Great News!!!! Ivan & Martin were released on Bail from Greece at 5000 Euros each Read More: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2828297#post2828297


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dayz has reached number 4 on PC gamers "What games are you most looking forward to in 2013?"

Quite a feat for a game that started as a MOD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2013)

DayZ Standalone UPDATE *1-25-2012*








> Dean “Rocket” Hall has posted another development update on the status of the DayZ Standalone release, and by the sound of things, the team have been busy. “This is the first update when I have sat down and thought ‘where do I start?’ There has been so much going on with the development this month that it is hard to fit it all in a post here.”
> 
> Fit it in he has, though, and the resulting post contains information on everything from volumetric clouds to diseased clothing. There’s also a giant comparison shot of the game’s new lighting system. “The result is pretty striking when combined with some of the other improvements we have made in the engine,” Hall writes. “These improvements make the world really come to life, improving the visuals overall.”










> Rocket also talks about the game’s new server architecture, assuring that the game will have some anti-hacking mechanics on launch. “DayZ’s game servers will function like servers in other MMO style games, that is the server will control the behavior and the sending of updates. No longer will your machine receive all the updates allowing their analysis by various cheats.” The team are also experimenting with spawning all zombies and loot at the start of a server’s initialisation.
> 
> There’s a new clothing system, allowing you to put on and drop clothes of various durability. Clothes can also carry disease. In addition, the team are beginning to focus on a character customisation system. “The obvious starting point for us is to allow players to select the gender and race of their character. Beyond this, allowing ways for your character to become your own are key for us; from getting tattoo’s to finding unique clothing items, trying to deal with your own health aliments, etc…”
> 
> ...
























Source: PCGamer Mag's "DayZ Standalone update: improved lighting, anti-hack measures, and closed testing"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

I bet that DOF is gonna tear down some GPU's.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 25, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> DayZ Standalone UPDATE *1-25-2012*
> 
> http://media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/01/DayZ-Standalone-thumb1.jpg
> 
> ...



About time!! too bad on the Tumblr page, Rocket hints at it not getting released until end of the year. I thought this was going to be Minecraft release style.



			
				TheMailMan78 said:
			
		

> I bet that DOF is gonna tear down some GPU's.


Unless the coding is done right.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2013)

TS Server down for anyone else?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> TS Server down for anyone else?



Nope. Works fine.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking to play a bit of DayZ Isladuala, DayZ Thirsk, and DayZ Origins. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 29, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. Works fine.


I had to reinstall TS for it to finally work.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Looking to play a bit of DayZ Isladuala, DayZ Thirsk, and DayZ Origins. Anyone want to join me?



I can play with you tomorrow if you want, I will be on at prob 10am if my exam goes smoothly


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 29, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I had to reinstall TS for it to finally work.
> 
> 
> 
> I can play with you tomorrow if you want, I will be on at prob 10am if my exam goes smoothly



Exams did not go smoothly, I couldn't remember shit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Exams did not go smoothly, I couldn't remember shit.



Im on TS if you get done and want to kill zombays


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im on TS if you get done and want to kill zombays



ill be on later. i have soccer today at 3pm CST. Ill prolly be on around 630/7pm CST


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well that was the most fun I have had in a long time yesterday on that wasteland mod server! I am going to be on tonight if everything goes well today and see if we can get a good team going.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well that was the most fun I have had in a long time yesterday on that wasteland mod server! I am going to be on tonight if everything goes well today and see if we can get a good team going.



likewise. All we have to day are Cisco Labs. We are doing Static and Default Routes......fun fun fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

hostname(config)# route inside 0 0 
192.168.1.254 tunneled

LOL poking fun!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2013)

Its kinda long but its fucking funny


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Its kinda long but its fucking funny



effin hilarious!!!!


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2013)

Big update today: http://www.dayzmod.com/?News


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow thats a big update and good changes too!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Big update today: http://www.dayzmod.com/?News



[NEW] Vehicle - MH6J_DZ. ---Epic bench helicopter littlebird!! 
 [NEW] - Zeds now have the ability to damage vehicles. This is limited to glass only once glass is destroyed players within will be damaged. 
[NEW] - Zeds now have the ability to pull you from open vehicles. ----Awesome!!! 
[NEW] - Chopper weapons can now be reloaded. --- Even Better!!
 [NEW] - Bloodbags can now give an infection.  -scary!!!
 [NEW] - Cookedmeat blood values (beef-600,rabbit-1600,bacon-400,chicken-400,mutton-400) --- Rabbit is high cause it is hard to kill? 
* [NEW] - You can now boil water using a fire,TrashTinCan or ItemSodaEmpty and fullwaterbottle
* [NEW] - Water (possible infection), and Boiled Water (w/o infection) ---- Awesome


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

They call them "Zeds"? They better be careful. That's a copyright of World War Z. (Great book If you love zombies)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

They better have upped the spawn of antibiotics!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here you go, for all you zombie nuts! Great book!

*UPDATED* Max Brooks World War Z Full Abridged Aud...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here you go, for all you zombie nuts! Great book!
> 
> *UPDATED* Max Brooks World War Z Full Abridged Aud...



You should atleast install all of arma 2 now and atleast try out this new update.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You should atleast install all of arma 2 now and atleast try out this new update.



I installed it three days ago to play that other crap with you guys just to find out I needed to download another 20gb of junk. Then you guys stopped playing 10 minutes after I got done downloading. Screw that. Ill wait for the stand alone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I installed it three days ago to play that other crap with you guys just to find out I needed to download another 20gb of junk. Then you guys stopped playing 10 minutes after I got done downloading. Screw that. Ill wait for the stand alone.



Its around 18GB total (Arma 2 and operation arrowhead) also yes the reason why we quit because it was almost 12PM EST time. You are making it more complected that it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its around 18GB total (Arma 2 and operation arrowhead) also yes the reason why we quit because it was almost 12PM EST time. You are making it more complected that it is.



Um no all you said I needed was Arrow Head. Then that was BS. Ill just wait until the stand alone. Not gonna deal with that crap again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um no all you said I needed was Arrow Head. Then that was BS. Ill just wait until the stand alone. Not gonna deal with that crap again.



I didn't say that someone else did. I didn't know if you needed it or not but I was thinking you needed all of that.

If you think dealing with 20GB of a game is "Too much work" then you need to uninstall every game you own and find another hobby.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't say that someone else did. I didn't know if you needed it or not but I was thinking you needed all of that.
> 
> If you think dealing with 20GB of a game is "Too much work" then you need to uninstall every game you own and find another hobby.



20Gb to play a game that will be obsolete in a month.......yeah sounds like a bang up idea. 

Also YOU were the one that said all I needed was Arrowhead. Not Erocker.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

NO I did not. I said from the beginning that I didn't know if you needed just the one of all of it. We thought you could get away with just the arrow head but NO it didn't work. NOT ONCE did I say thats all you needed. 

The mod is going to be still updated and also rocket hinted around that the stand alone may not release until end of the THIS year so its still a toss up. 

Honestly I do not care if you install it or not but bitching on how big the game is and how "Complicated" the install is really does nothing when you refuse to try it out atleast once.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> NO I did not. I said from the beginning that I didn't know if you needed just the one of all of it. We thought you could get away with just the arrow head but NO it didn't work. NOT ONCE did I say thats all you needed.
> 
> The mod is going to be still updated and also rocket hinted around that the stand alone may not release until end of the THIS year so its still a toss up.
> 
> Honestly I do not care if you install it or not but bitching on how big the game is and how "Complicated" the install is really does nothing when you refuse to try it out atleast once.



I did try. It controlled like shit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did try. It controlled like shit.



did you set your controls to raw mouse and no head bob? It games similar to other FPSes when some settings turned off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you set your controls to raw mouse and no head bob? It games similar to other FPSes when some settings turned off.



I didn't mess with it long enough. The graphics sucked. And YES YOU DID SAY ALL YOU NEEDED WAS ARROW HEAD. Then when it was done you were all like "Well Im not sure". Waste of time BS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I didn't mess with it long enough. The graphics sucked. And YES YOU DID SAY ALL YOU NEEDED WAS ARROW HEAD.



Nope I did not. I remember the whole night correctly all up to the point were you cried about it not working.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope I did not. I remember the whole night correctly all up to the point were you cried about it not working.



BS Brandon. I wouldn't have installed it if you said you were not sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS Brandon. I wouldn't have installed it if you said you were not sure.



LOL whatever you tell yourself. You are full of shit /end of story


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt it if the standalone peters out.  People are getting their fix right now, and things won't seem so fresh and exciting when the big hope finally drops.  I know I'm not really excited about it, I'm having plenty of fun with this version, especially the newer mods and modes that won't be included in the second coming.  I could see a sizable and very involved portion of the DayZ community sticking with the free mod.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL whatever you tell yourself. You are full of shit /end of story



Whatever. Its the last time I listen to your BS.

I just came in here to share a good zombie book with you guys and I get the third degree and called a liar. Keep your shitty game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if the standalone peters out.  People are getting their fix right now, and things won't seem so fresh and exciting when the big hope finally drops.  I know I'm not really excited about it, I'm having plenty of fun with this version, especially the newer mods and modes that won't be included in the second coming.  I could see a sizable and very involved portion of the DayZ community sticking with the free mod.



Yea I understand that as well. It will take some objectives to make it more interesting other than survive zombies and eat beans.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Whatever. Its the last time I listen to your BS.



Shit I stopped listening to your BS for a long time. You not listening to any of ours is no different.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shit I stopped listening to your BS for a long time. You not listening to any of ours is no different.



Not "any of ours". Just you. Countless times I've stuck up for you. Not anymore.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I understand that as well. It will take some objectives to make it more interesting other than survive zombies and eat beans.



Agreed.  Loot always seems to be my covetous drive for playing as of now.  Objectives would be nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not "any of ours". Just you. Countless times I've stuck up for you. Not anymore.



I honestly do not care if that is the way you feel.

I do not wake up every morning asking myself "How can I make ben happy today"


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2013)

Guiez i need to poo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Guiez i need to poo



poo?



MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  Loot always seems to be my covetous drive for playing as of now.  Objectives would be nice.



I do like the objectives like wasteland but they are geared towards everyone doing the same objective and when this happens you just get pvp when you get to the location. In sense that is good to fight for something but when you have a whole server on one target then it gets dumb. Maybe multiple objects at one time so not everyone is going for a specific target.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

First video gameplay of dayz standalone












> The latest dev update from Dean “Rocket” Hall and the DayZ Standalone team takes you on a fifteen minute video tour of the game’s new content and systems. There are no zombies or combat – many of the game’s features have been disabled or obscured – but you do get beans, a swamp and a fashion show. So still a pretty thrilling time, all told.
> 
> There’s a lot of information packed between characters twirling for the camera. Here’s a bullet point list of new stuff to be gleaned:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2013)

sounds like decent progress. starting to get more interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

I finally got to watch the whole video and just to see him move around and how detailed the houses are and loot spawns is just amazing coming from the mod side. Just those updates alone blow the mod out of the water. This is good to see that there has been huge strides to the layout of the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2013)

Standalone is looking great. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

i am honestly surprised people still have the patience to deal with this game's BS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am honestly surprised people still have the patience to deal with this game's BS



Such as? Bugs? I am not in defense mode but just wondering what your perspective is on "BS"?

Also have you tried the update that was released yesterday? huge performance increase I had seen.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am honestly surprised people still have the patience to deal with this game's BS



The premise is good.  A proper Zombie survival game focussing on 'survival' as opposed to mindless running and gunning.

I quit playing once i realised zombies were no longer threatening.  Instead it was just idiots sniping from miles away.  Now that makes the game absolutely bollocks.

If the powerful weapons were in the hands of NPC military characters then that would have been better but once people got their hands on the powerful stuff it became a run of the mill, spawn die type of thing.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am honestly surprised people still have the patience to deal with this game's BS



You and MM should go find a quiet corner together.  Don't forget the chocolates and Binaca.  MM isn't as elitist in his trolling though, he doesn't come off like such a debutante.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mail man can troll with the best of them but he has an art about it that is surprising. I would like to hear easy's opinion on the subject. He was all about this game way back and I enjoyed gaming in dayz with him.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

i am not trolling. i played this game for far too many hours with MT, erocker and the rest. i stopped playing because we couldn't agree on a server to play on and when we did random people would login and hack it and kill us and steal our stuff. the bugs at the time made the game slow to load and would really lag graphics. i am sure all of that has improved but i am honestly surprised people are still playing it after all of the mess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am not trolling. i played this game for far too many hours with MT, erocker and the rest. i stopped playing because we couldn't agree on a server to play on and when we did random people would login and hack it and kill us and steal our stuff. the bugs at the time made the game slow to load and would really lag graphics. i am sure all of that has improved but i am honestly surprised people are still playing it after all of the mess.



Its a mod of a game that was already bad and end the end you could not expect much but with the announcements of the standalone and its improved server structure to prevent hacking *doubt it will stop it entirely* sounds promising. Even though there are hackers and trolls, I still love to play cause of the suspense of arma II. I actually took a short break from DayZ and started playing waistland with the TPU guys and wished you would hop in and join us to murder people.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2013)

Hell, in those days it would sometimes take 40 minutes just to find a damn server that worked and was preferably daylight.  That was frustrating.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Hell, in those days it would sometimes take 40 minutes just to find a damn server that worked and was preferably daylight.  That was frustrating.



Stuck on loading................ 

I connected last night testing the new patch and it connected pretty quick to a heavy populated server.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm trying to get a refund of Warz because hackers are very prominent and ruining the game.  Stand alone servers would help but I don't know anyone that would host one. 

I'm really hoping that the Dayz standalone will be better about cheaters/hackers, else this genre is doomed...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

We can only hope on the hacking part. I know they are taking the server side of things when it comes to gameplay like other MMO's do such as WOW. The way it was easy for hackers is that arma II sends instructions to your PC then you send it back.


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not "any of ours". Just you. Countless times I've stuck up for you. Not anymore.



You really have no reason to post in this clubhouse. Please don't.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

DayZ is for real men. Some just cant handle it. Thats what warZ is made for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> DayZ is for real men. Some just cant handle it. Thats what warZ is made for.



I just spit MTN dew on my screen.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> DayZ is for real men. Some just cant handle it. Thats what warZ is made for.



honestly i do wish i had the time to play again. the problem with dayz is if you want to have any fun you need to invest 2 hours at a time!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> honestly i do wish i had the time to play again. the problem with dayz is if you want to have any fun you need to invest 2 hours at a time! aint nobody got time for that!



I wished you would play again too atleast waistland mod due it not requiring as much time as DayZ since its simply spawn>Find Gun>Find Car>Kill People>Die>Do Objective>log off


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> honestly i do wish i had the time to play again. the problem with dayz is if you want to have any fun you need to invest 2 hours at a time!


You need to try wasteland you can find people in like 5 mins or less.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> You need to try wasteland you can find people in like 5 mins or less.



TheinTerneT does not lie!


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Wasteland? I didn't know this mod.
I'll try out.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 5, 2013)

After watching the Standalone Preview Video By Dean. I KINDA felt like they MAY be taking the Whole Reality thing TOO far.Like with the Having to Reload Your Clips(meaning Fill the Actual Clips with ammo , Then Put them in Your gun),,and such. No doubt it will appeal To MANY gamers, I just wonder if it will be TOO "detailed"(or like a pain in the ass to deal with it) for lack of a better term.Just My opinion is all,,,Actually more of a concern Really.(Wasn't from THIS video,,it was a developer interview, discussion,,Might be speculation, although My concern is still the same)Could've been in the Rhinocrunch Developer interview about the standalone, possibly.Game Look's great though.I'm just scared it will go from Simulation/MMO, to MMORPG'ish.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a mod of a game that was already bad and end the end you could not expect much but with the announcements of the standalone and its improved server structure to prevent hacking *doubt it will stop it entirely* sounds promising. Even though there are hackers and trolls, I still love to play cause of the suspense of arma II. I actually took a short break from DayZ and started playing waistland with the TPU guys and wished you would hop in and join us to murder people.



Ditto that. I had loads of fun playing with Easy on DayZ. Wish he would join us on Wasteland.



MT Alex said:


> Hell, in those days it would sometimes take 40 minutes just to find a damn server that worked and was preferably daylight.  That was frustrating.



i admit that playing daylight servers is nice but if you remove night time altogether, it removes a good level of suspense and challenge to the game. If you have no night, why have flashlights or NG goggles still spawning? It is fun to play on a server that shifts from day to night and back even if nighttime is only an hour or so. Not one of those servers where it is 24/7 night. those suck.



catnipkiller said:


> DayZ is for real men. Some just cant handle it. Thats what warZ is made for.



Amen brother.  Wish you would play with us on Wasteland. I know you bugged me about it earlier but now i'm playing it and i don't see you.

And Jboydgolfer, i think they are missing a couple of other things they could do with the houses. Like if you have wood and matches, allow you to make a fire in the fireplace. And if you did, smoke would exit the chimney and the house would warm up so that you did not have to stand in the fire to warm up and dry off. People would also be able to see that someone was in the house. Imagine coming to a town and seeing smoke leaving all the chimneys in town? And not smoke that goes straight up, since they have volumetric clouds, make the smoke respond to wind and such. They could also add in more stuff from ArmA III like the firing stances, the menu system they have for attachments etc. Add in stuff like finding ingredients to make a stew over the fire or something... and so on. That would be very realistic but could add in some more fun.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/05/first-footage-of-the-dayz-standalone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/05/first-footage-of-the-dayz-standalone



I posted this on the page before LOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I posted this on the page before LOL



Well fack


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2013)

According to Raptr, my ArmA II: Operation Arrowhead rank is : Hardcore..... what ever that means.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> According to Raptr, my ArmA II: Operation Arrowhead rank is : Hardcore..... what ever that means.


Pretty sure playing more then an hour means that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Last night was a good run on cherno for BLUFOR! I had a nice scope on my AK but killing the targets was another thing  

Creating bases on waistland was very cool and I think we should get onto the larger populated server of the two so we can build a base and have a massive battle.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> And Jboydgolfer, i think they are missing a couple of other things they could do with the houses. Like if you have wood and matches, allow you to make a fire in the fireplace. And if you did, smoke would exit the chimney and the house would warm up so that you did not have to stand in the fire to warm up and dry off. People would also be able to see that someone was in the house. Imagine coming to a town and seeing smoke leaving all the chimneys in town? And not smoke that goes straight up, since they have volumetric clouds, make the smoke respond to wind and such. They could also add in more stuff from ArmA III like the firing stances, the menu system they have for attachments etc. Add in stuff like finding ingredients to make a stew over the fire or something... and so on. That would be very realistic but could add in some more fun.



Definitely,,There is NO question that there are endless possibilities. I spoke with a friend, whom was saying how it would be kinda nice if There were some way to "take Over" a house,, like a base that is. It would add an entirely new dynamic to the game, like mini-bases(which could be locked,to protect goodies). I've been watching this game develop since the first week's , and have high hope's for it, Hell, if they ONLY removed that Damn AWFUL Arma in-Game player interface, it would change the game 100% in a positive direction. As an Arma 2 player, I can say with out ANY hesitation, that for a Simulation type game, the "clunky" Scroll, and Click menu is as Far from "simulation" as One could ever get. Yes, You DO get better @ dealing with it, but imagine not HAVING to Get better @ it. Anyway, ALL will be revealed soon enough.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last night was a good run on cherno for BLUFOR! I had a nice scope on my AK but killing the targets was another thing
> 
> Creating bases on waistland was very cool and I think we should get onto the larger populated server of the two so we can build a base and have a massive battle.



That server was laggy as hell man. I don't understand why it went from relatively smooth as butter with high settings to lag fest on high settings in 10-15 min.  Maybe I need to reboot my router since it has been up for at least 1 month straight?  


<b>UPDATE</b>
My router has been up for 33 Days and 18 hours................reboot?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't lag too bad last night but with 80 people in the server is probably the issue.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> That server was laggy as hell man. I don't understand why it went from relatively smooth as butter with high settings to lag fest on high settings in 10-15 min.  Maybe I need to reboot my router since it has been up for at least 1 month straight?



It was playing fine for me untill  some monkey killed me with a 50 cal then logged out.:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> It was playing fine for me untill  some monkey killed me with a 50 cal then logged out.:shadedshu



LOL I thought I couldn't kill u I didn't know that FF was on


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I thought I couldn't kill u I didn't know that FF was on



Silly monkey next time dont shoot the black guy just cuz hes in a nice car.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL black guy in a black SUV, you looked so cute!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL watching this video today and a little voice popped over side chat that reminded me of what mail man would sound like if he played this game! 

Erocker this is a must see at 2:56 into the video

[yt]RUel54gNbPI#t=176s[/YT]


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL watching this video today and a little voice popped over side chat that reminded me of what mail man would sound like if he played this game!
> 
> Erocker this is a must see at 2:56 into the video
> 
> [yt]RUel54gNbPI#t=176s[/YT]


Oh I love high pitched american kids......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Oh I love high pitched american kids......



I bet you do.

So we are waiting another few months for the stand alone from what I read?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet you do.
> 
> So we are waiting another few months for the stand alone from what I read?



Yea rocket mentioned yesterday april for the open beta/release style game so they will update in parts. Are you playing with us?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea rocket mentioned yesterday april for the open beta/release style game so they will update in parts. Are you playing with us?



When the stand alone comes out yes. I already said that. As a matter of fact I have to buy two copies. One for me and one for Erocker. Owe him one...........bastid.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 6, 2013)

Apparently it's going to be a very long Alpha/Beta phase type of game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When the stand alone comes out yes. I already said that. As a matter of fact I have to buy two copies. One for me and one for Erocker. Owe him one...........bastid.



I think its going to be like 15$ so really not a big price to pay for a great game.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2013)

You should at least try the Arma 2 wasteland server thing with us so you can get used to the clunky ass Arma 2 controls. Besides, it's mayhem at times.. really fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> You should at least try the Arma 2 wasteland server thing with us so you can get used to the clunky ass Arma 2 controls. Besides, it's mayhem at times.. really fun.



This is true MM, please install arma 2 and operation arrow head and we can help you set your controls were its more like BF3.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is true MM, please install arma 2 and operation arrow head and we can help you set your controls were its more like BF3.


Especially his flying controls. We need another person to be an expert at tactically crashing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Especially his flying controls. We need another person to be an expert at tactically crashing.



I usta crash SO bad but now I am decent.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 6, 2013)

I take it that the warm showers until the wee hours of the morning are back into effect.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Especially his flying controls. We need another person to be an expert at tactically crashing.



i'm not sure i can tactically crash well. im stuck on keep it in the air mode


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably going to try more of DayZ Origins today. I will be on TS around 2:30


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 9, 2013)

Wastelands was fun last night. We had a very successful base on Skalisty Island. Apparently, the Striker among other vehicles is Amphibious. I left after it got too laggy.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 10, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/oh7XVNI.gif



was this you on the overclockers.net server by chance? Seen someone do that yesterday(every one was saying Nice Jump Bandit haha... he then says I broke my legs) and just after i walk in the supermarket there in Elktro only to get sniped and killed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm currently playing Wasteland Takistan on Honk's Heroes server. 90 player max. With Arty and Helos etc. Really Active too. Bombing missions etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

Me and the rock start rocker in the osprey


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and the rock start rocker in the osprey



ok... you could have gone much lower and still pulled it off. ^_^

On another note, Im going to be playing on Honks Heroes Server. come join me on BLUFOR


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

It was really fun last night to work as a team on the Battleguns teamspeak. We were jacking up those opfor and independents!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It was really fun last night to work as a team on the Battleguns teamspeak. We were jacking up those opfor and independents!



No1 ever invites me :'(


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> No1 ever invites me :'(



Have gotten whitelisted yet? if not then goto battleguns.net and get whitelisted for the #4 server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2013)

I got whitelisted yesterday


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I got whitelisted yesterday



We did a all out raid on that base! You would have been proud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2013)

I will be home earlier today than normal and hope to get some DayZ in or Wasteland. I should be on around 3:30PM EST


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2013)

New Devblog is out: 
http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

*STANDALONE UPDATE *3 Dayz Ago**






Development on the standalone version of the DayZ mod has snowballed into more intense territory than anticipated. DayZ creator Dean Hall has posted an update on the DayZ blog to say that “The experience will be entirely new. There is virtually nothing that has been directly ported from the mod, everything has been redone. This wasn’t our original intention (hence the December deadline) – but it has evolved this way. We’re all glad it has!” Read on to find out what the team’s been tinkering with.

Hall says that character development is “the absolute core of our current design efforts.” New models for ethnic female characters have been added, and there’s more to come. “Until initial release, the vast majority of our efforts will be with expanding options for developing and customizing your character.”

Meanwhile, DayZ’s lead programmer is shifting the multiplayer engine to a “server-client MMO mode,” which will add a bit of much-needed stability. If you want to run games for your community, good news: “Private servers will be supported.”

Designer Ivan Buchta has also rejoined the team after the Greece ordeal, and is working on renovating the DayZ’s island. You can see the results in the latest DayZ screenshots below, spotted by Kotaku











































*SOURCE*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 18, 2013)

I call dibs on the Asian lady.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

Random black woman survivor in Soviet block nation after a zombie apocalypse. SO REAL.

Other then that it looks like Chicago and a town in Fallout had a baby in northern California. Pretty nice.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Random black woman survivor in Soviet block nation after a zombie apocalypse. SO REAL.
> 
> Other then that it looks like Chicago and a town in Fallout had a baby in northern California. Pretty nice.



Um.. There indeed are black people in "Soviet block nations". 

And that's pretty much the way DayZ has looked since the mod began, granted much nicer looking. 

I'd guess you'd have to play to know these things.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> Um.. There indeed are black people in "Soviet block nations".
> 
> And that's pretty much the way DayZ has looked since the mod began, granted much nicer looking.
> 
> I'd guess you'd have to play to know these things.



Yes I know. Billions of black people in Sarajevo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes I know. Billions of black people in Sarajevo.





Afro-Russian


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes I know. Billions of black people in Sarajevo.



Billions?! I guess Sarajevo is going to be the next global superpower!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Afro-Russian



At best 70,000 according to that link in ALL of Russia. I had more black girls in my home town.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At best 70,000 according to that link in ALL of Russia. I had more black girls in my home town.



Still that negates the point you were trying to make of a black person in russia during the zombie apocalypse so that makes it 70K times possible LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Still that negates the point you were trying to make of a black person in russia during the zombie apocalypse so that makes it 70K times possible LOL



Point is it you would be more likely to come across a unicorn in that circumstance then a random black woman in a land full Slavic bandits and flesh eating zombies.

If it was the US. Sure. No problem. All day.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At best 70,000 according to that link.



Indeed, and one of those lovely black women made it into the game. Woo-hoo!!!

Seriously though, there's going to be some sort of backstory to the game that isn't revealed yet. 

"X" person from "X" country is in Cheranus to do some sort of work and zombie apocalypse happens. "X" meaning the person playing the game. Since people of all nationalities play games, I suppose Bohemia Interactive wanted to try to cover as many ethnicities as possible. 

There will be littlebirds and crossbows and DEEZ NUUTZ


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> Indeed, and one of those lovely black women made it into the game. Woo-hoo!!!
> 
> Seriously though, there's going to be some sort of backstory to the game that isn't revealed yet.
> 
> ...



Oh no I get what they are doing. I'm not against it. I just thought it was funny looking. It would be like DayZ set in Detroit and you have a Spetsnaz running around. Is it possible? Sure. Just not likely.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Point is it you would be more likely to come across a unicorn in that circumstance then a random black woman in a land full Slavic bandits and flesh eating zombies.
> 
> If it was the US. Sure. No problem. All day.



Could be the famous "Ain't no body got time fo dat" woman that lets you get an advanced case of bronchitis


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Could be the famous "Ain't no body got time fo dat" woman that lets you get an advanced case of bronchitis



One can only dream.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh no I get what they are doing. I'm not against it. I just thought it was funny looking. It would be like DayZ set in Detroit and you have a Russian mechanic, shoe salesman, etc. running around. Is it possible? Sure, and somewhat likely.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't stop laughing after my last post....... Just imagine this older black lady walking through the woods when she comes into a town were zombies are eating people as they scream for help and all she does it turn around and run while yelling in a big southern black voice "AIN'T NO BODY GOT TIME FO DAT!!!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> Fixed it for you.



You know WTF I am saying. ITS NOT LIKELY. If they list her as some random house wife or something I'm uninstalling the internet.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

You know what I'm saying. It IS likely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> You know what I'm saying. It IS likely.



Russia or southern Russia is not a likely place for a black woman. You act as if its the US. Its not. They have TONS of Asians and Middle Eastern there. 70,000 black in ALL OF RUSSIA? Really? You think its likely one would be a woman survivor in a Slavic nation run by bandits and zombies? Its a VAST reach at best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going with "housewife".


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 19, 2013)

Im unbanned yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

I stopped hosting my server as it got 40/40 users alot but was always bombed by a hacker.. and with a whitelist it was a consistent 10/40 all day but thats not worth the money. 

So I will def be getting a private hive standalone server up as soon as I see that it's a stable game and worth the money.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Im unbanned yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> I stopped hosting my server as it got 40/40 users alot but was always bombed by a hacker.. and with a whitelist it was a consistent 10/40 all day but thats not worth the money.
> 
> So I will def be getting a private hive standalone server up as soon as I see that it's a stable game and worth the money.



Bout time, now be nice! Get with erocker, he ran a private hive for a while. I would suggest a tavania server with 800 vehicles, part looting, extended weapons and vehicles and custom builds/bases.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2013)

No way I'd host a server again. Not with this mod anyways since there is no fix for hackers and scripters.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Im unbanned yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> I stopped hosting my server as it got 40/40 users alot but was always bombed by a hacker.. and with a whitelist it was a consistent 10/40 all day but thats not worth the money.
> 
> So I will def be getting a private hive standalone server up as soon as I see that it's a stable game and worth the money.



If Arma III comes through, I might get a server for it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 20, 2013)

O I would never host for the mod again, I was running every anti hacking tool and custom scripts you can get your hands on and even then it was a waste.

Script kiddies no longer use scripts, they use tools that inject into the game making the useless punkbuster the only tool capable of detecting them (They were undetectable to admins as far as anything in the logs went, ESP/maphacks/spawning items is only detectable by a vigilant admin using 3rd party tools)... Punkbuster updated and worked for about a day before they hotfixed the hacks to be undetectable again.

I fear for the worst when it comes to the standalone, they let the mod become infested with the immature and now it's almost safe to say 75% of their expected standalone playerbase has or still does hack in the mod.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 20, 2013)

So true ShiBDiB about the mod,I have been playing on the 1992-93 Overclockers.net servers for the last 3 weeks and The admins have banned at least 300 or so since Friday.I am at a Love hate with it,Love the concept of the game looking for loot to survive..But HATE IT SO MUCH WHen a script kiddie goes invisible follows you then kills you .They have ones now where they can take zombies and animals.Had that happen last night on the 93 server,Had just gotten all my loot and was running back to Elektro to get some med supplies when out of no where two players playing as Zombies killed me.

The other thing that pisses me off the most is this,The admins and players that loot the cars, buses, atvs and hide them on the servers makes it less fun for the rest of us.I have had maybe 1 vehicle (that was a peddle bike which i got banned on CA1 server for stealing out of a loot hog camp)the last 3 months of playing.I sure hope the stand alone is better at getting loot hogs like that ,In the mod it should be 1 vehicle spawn every 20 mins or so.Also should be ounce you die you loose the loot so the rest of us can get a vehicle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> O I would never host for the mod again, I was running every anti hacking tool and custom scripts you can get your hands on and even then it was a waste.
> 
> Script kiddies no longer use scripts, they use tools that inject into the game making the useless punkbuster the only tool capable of detecting them (They were undetectable to admins as far as anything in the logs went, ESP/maphacks/spawning items is only detectable by a vigilant admin using 3rd party tools)... Punkbuster updated and worked for about a day before they hotfixed the hacks to be undetectable again.
> 
> I fear for the worst when it comes to the standalone, they let the mod become infested with the immature and now it's almost safe to say 75% of their expected standalone playerbase has or still does hack in the mod.



Hopefully they will be using VAC since they are working closely with steam on the distribution of the stand alone. He even mentions in some of his interviews that VAC is something he would like to implement.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> O I would never host for the mod again, I was running every anti hacking tool and custom scripts you can get your hands on and even then it was a waste.
> 
> Script kiddies no longer use scripts, they use tools that inject into the game making the useless punkbuster the only tool capable of detecting them (They were undetectable to admins as far as anything in the logs went, ESP/maphacks/spawning items is only detectable by a vigilant admin using 3rd party tools)... Punkbuster updated and worked for about a day before they hotfixed the hacks to be undetectable again.
> 
> I fear for the worst when it comes to the standalone, they let the mod become infested with the immature and now it's almost safe to say 75% of their expected standalone playerbase has or still does hack in the mod.



Well if the developer is smart they are tracking how they are doing it so the standalone wont be as bad.......at least that's what I am hoping for.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hopefully they will be using VAC since they are working closely with steam on the distribution of the stand alone. He even mentions in some of his interviews that VAC is something he would like to implement.



VAC would be good because it has real justice against hackers. Steam account banned.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if the developer is smart they are tracking how they are doing it so the standalone wont be as bad.......at least that's what I am hoping for.



Once of the worst parts of ARMA II's server engine is that it sends all the data to the player and then the player updates it and sends it back injecting whatever scripts it wants and the server executes. This is why they are having a tough time stopping it. Now with the injectable hook hack, it is being sent back to the server through another channel so all their hard work to fix the scripts have been trashed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Once of the worst parts of ARMA II's server engine is that it sends all the data to the player and then the player updates it and sends it back injecting whatever scripts it wants and the server executes. This is why they are having a tough time stopping it. Now with the injectable hook hack, it is being sent back to the server through another channel so all their hard work to fix the scripts have been trashed.



Sounds fubar


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds fubar



Yep it is, I do not believe they realized how popular their multiplayer would be due to mods such as DayZ


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep it is, I do not believe they realized how popular their multiplayer would be due to mods such as DayZ



hopefully they fix that with ArmA III (assuming it works in DayZ Standalone) or else all the work they have put into making it better will also fall to the script kiddies. I effin hate script kiddies. I wish they would go fuck with the consoles and leave us the hell alone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> hopefully they fix that with ArmA III (assuming it works in DayZ Standalone) or else all the work they have put into making it better will also fall to the script kiddies. I effin hate script kiddies. I wish they would go fuck with the consoles and leave us the hell alone.



I hear ARMA III is gonna be on the consoles too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hear ARMA III is gonna be on the consoles too.



(don't know if you are trolling me but) that just might suck unless the consoles can keep up with it. (I doubt it) Talk is that DayZ may go to consoles.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that just might suck unless the consoles can keep up with it. (I doubt it) Talk is that DayZ may go to consoles.



Yea rocket mentioned that once the stand alone is completed he would like to talk to consoles about porting but the stand alone has to be finished first.


----------



## HyperCriticality (Feb 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea rocket mentioned that once the stand alone is completed he would like to talk to consoles about porting but the stand alone has to be finished first.



Personally, I'd not really like it on consoles. They'd have to downscale view distance, because the current gen of consoles, and maybe even the next one is going to struggle with packing the computing power needed to run a game like the standalone.

Well, that's what people are saying


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 21, 2013)

HyperCriticality said:


> Personally, I'd not really like it on consoles. They'd have to downscale view distance, because the current gen of consoles, and maybe even the next one is going to struggle with packing the computing power needed to run a game like the standalone.
> 
> Well, that's what people are saying


The new consoles will have more then enough power, they don't scale view distance, just graphics and resolution. The standalone won't be that hard to run. Normal dayz just run's horrible cause it is full of crap, and is optimised poorly.


----------



## HyperCriticality (Feb 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> The new consoles will have more then enough power, they don't scale view distance, just graphics and resolution. The standalone won't be that hard to run. Normal dayz just run's horrible cause it is full of crap, and is optimised poorly.



-raises hands in mock surrender-

Hey hey! That's just what a lot of the people are saying. They're saying it about Crysis 3, a few other games. It's hard to get enough of that computing power in a console that needs to be in the price range of a general consumer.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 21, 2013)

HyperCriticality said:


> -raises hands in mock surrender-
> 
> Hey hey! That's just what a lot of the people are saying. They're saying it about Crysis 3, a few other games. It's hard to get enough of that computing power in a console that needs to be in the price range of a general consumer.


No.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> The new consoles will have more then enough power, they don't scale view distance, just graphics and resolution. The standalone won't be that hard to run. Normal dayz just run's horrible cause it is full of crap, and is optimised poorly.



Not necessarily true. The view distance on Arma II/DayZ is enormous. I'm not sold on newer consoles drawing 7 miles out.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not necessarily true. The view distance on Arma II/DayZ is enormous. I'm not sold on newer consoles drawing 7 miles out.


They should just to a sort of faded fog/field of view. Make it so you can still see further out, but it isn't rendered to the AA quality of closer things.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 21, 2013)

I love DayZ, but I reinstalled OS and cant find my disc!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 21, 2013)

guitarfreaknation said:


> I love DayZ, but I reinstalled OS and cant find my disc!



It's a mod of a steam game?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> It's a mod of a steam game?



He probably bought arma 2 retail


----------



## HyperCriticality (Feb 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> They should just to a sort of faded fog/field of view. Make it so you can still see further out, but it isn't rendered to the AA quality of closer things.



And also, with the new game updates, everything is going to be preloaded. Isn't that going to affect a consoles ability to handle the game?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 21, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> It's a mod of a steam game?





brandonwh64 said:


> He probably bought arma 2 retail



Yeah, I was a bit skeptical when I was buying (I was pressured into getting it because of all my friends playing it  ) So, like a true broke person went with just Arma 2 OA and downloaded Arma 2 Free from their website. I officially regret this decision.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* *

*DayZ appears on Steam, just not the Standalone version*







If you were ever in any doubt as to how popular DayZ is, just look at the performance of Arma2: Combined Operations. Since the release of Dean Hall’s zombie survival mod, its parent game has stubbornly refused to drop from Steam’s Top 10. Now, with a standalone version on the way, Bohemia Interactive seem keen to tease out every last potential Arma2 sale. To that end, the DayZ mod has been added to Steam, providing a one-click install for Combined Ops owners present and future.

It’s not as flexible an alternative as DayZ Commander. That tool not only lets you patch both DayZ and Arma2 to their latest versions, but also install and update different maps and similar mods created by the community. Still, for those who like to take an extremely hands off approach to modding, a simple Steam download could be an attractive prospect.

This isn’t the first time Valve have welcomed a mod onto the Steam storefront. A few years ago, a whole selection were added for games like Half-Life 2 and Red Orchestra. For some reason, the practice fell out of favour, with the Steam Workshop taking up the baton instead. Maybe this, and the Greenlight success of projects like Black Mesa, are a sign that easy and visible mod installation is on the cards again.

*SOURCE*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 2/22/2012*










This week the format is a bit different, we got behind the scenes and follow Rocket and Matt as they visit the Mocap studio at Bohemia Interactive, and work with the team to develop the new zombie animations for DayZ Standalone.

*Source*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> **Interesting NEWS!* 2/22/2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They really need to add in PhysX 3 so the bodies fly back ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> They really need to add in PhysX 3 so the bodies fly back ^_^



Physx no cause it would more lean on nvidia cards. I think a simple more realistic style animation would be preferable. When it real life have you seen bodies fly backwards unless they were hit by cars at high speed?

I like his end comments, "It will be done when it's done!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Physx no cause it would more lean on nvidia cards. I think a simple more realistic style animation would be preferable. When it real life have you seen bodies fly backwards unless they were hit by cars at high speed?
> 
> I like his end comments, "It will be done when it's done!"



Havok would be nice. Also for bodies flying back being shot that's movie stuff. Its simple physics. If you fire a weapon and you do not fly back from the recoil then what ever the bullet/slug hits will not fly back either. They may jump a little from a shock reaction but that can be had from a bow shot and no one would expect anyone to "fly back" from an arrow  HOWEVER that would be funny as hell to see in a zombie game.

Most common reaction from being shot is the body drops like a sack of potato's and goes into shock and twitches a lot. "Death Spasms" and its not a pretty sight and IMO should be left out of games.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Havok would be nice. Also for bodies flying back being shot that's movie stuff. Its simple physics. If you fire a weapon and you do not fly back from the recoil then what ever the bullet/slug hits will not fly back either. They may jump a little from a shock reaction but that can be had from a bow shot and no one would expect anyone to "fly back" from an arrow  HOWEVER that would be funny as hell to see in a zombie game.
> 
> Most common reaction from being shot is the body drops like a sack of potato's and goes into shock and twitches a lot. "Death Spasms" and its not a pretty sight and IMO should be left out of games.



I do agree here, The havok physx engine is quite nice. Yea I just didn't want to see non normal "flying" movements in a game that is suppose to be semi realism.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do agree here, The havok physx engine is quite nice. Yea I just didn't want to see non normal "flying" movements in a game that is suppose to be semi realism.



Havok would be perfect IMO. You hit a zombies arm and it has a small rag doll effect knocking the arm back and the torso leans toward it would be very cool and realistic. Or a small head bounce when they fall down and the head hits the ground. Man there are SO MANY micro animations that can be done its pretty crazy. Maybe they could use something like "ANT" kinda like EA does.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Havok would be nice. Also for bodies flying back being shot that's movie stuff. Its simple physics. If you fire a weapon and you do not fly back from the recoil then what ever the bullet/slug hits will not fly back either. They may jump a little from a shock reaction but that can be had from a bow shot and no one would expect anyone to "fly back" from an arrow  HOWEVER that would be funny as hell to see in a zombie game.
> 
> Most common reaction from being shot is the body drops like a sack of potato's and goes into shock and twitches a lot. "Death Spasms" and its not a pretty sight and IMO should be left out of games.



i meant like explosions knocking you back. Also what happens when someone is shot point blank with 00buck? don't they fall back away from the player? hence "fly back" not soaring away but recoiling away


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Havok would be perfect IMO. You hit a zombies arm and it has a small rag doll effect knocking the arm back and the torso leans toward it would be very cool and realistic. Or a small head bounce when they fall down and the head hits the ground. Man there are SO MANY micro animations that can be done its pretty crazy. Maybe they could use something like "ANT" kinda like EA does.



Yep! I forsee the zombies being alot more believable than in the MOD since in the MOD the zombies actions are taken from arma II's NPC soldiers that zigzag while trying to chase you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i meant like explosions knocking you back. Also what happens when someone is shot point blank with 00buck? don't they fall back away from the player? hence "fly back" not soaring away but recoiling away



There is no flying back. Point blank with buckshot MIGHT make you take a step back but you might lean forward also. Depends on the placement but, one things for sure your knees would simply give out within a second you would just drop down dead or in shock and in a LOT of pain. You might even go numb and shake from the massive blood loss. Its pretty amazing thing if you wanna go into all the scenarios that might happen from that. Most of the time its shock that kills a person from a bullet wound unless its a hydra shock hit (head or heart). That's the whole point of the double tap. To instantly immobilize a person because even a body in shock and pull a grenade pin or pull a trigger.

Basically if you cant get them in the head or heart you wanna cause as much blood loss at possible. THAT is why the bigger bullet or buck is so effective. Not because of the energy it produces but, because of the hole it makes.

Anyway this subject is a little dark for me on a Friday morning. I'm done.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

really at this point as long as its better than the MOD then I will be much happier. 

MM has not seen how the zombies chase you in the MOD and how they react. Another thing he has not seen is how players react when shot. Its pretty much the same animation each time when a person dies or get broken legs.

*EDIT*

MM if you get some free time check this video out, it shows some of the zombie animations and killing animations in 720P










This one is good too










The best DayZ video EVER!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG I just got done playing a massive DayZ session with some friends both from TPU and external. Most of us played from noon on Saturday until ~5am Sunday. Erocker joined us around midnight. When I logged out I had just robbed a tent for a mk48 mod 0 and 5 boxes of ammo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 2/25/2013*

*DayZ Mod 1.7.6 Update*


USE THE LATEST BETA: 102285

The ideal place to load bugs is at the community bug tracker:
https://dev-heaven.net/projects/dayz

Please make sure they are listed to the DayZ project. Feature requests can also be made through this system.

Patch Download:

DayZ Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Dayz-1.7.6-Patch.rar
Hive Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Hive-1.7.6-Patch.rar

Full Download:


Client Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Client-1.7.6-Full.rar
Server Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Server-1.7.6-Full.rar

Prerequisites:


* [Prerequisites] beta-patch ftp://downloads.bistudio.com/arma2.com/update/beta/ARMA2_OA_Build_102285.zip
* [Prerequisites] Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 x86 Redistributable 
* [Prerequisites] New Mission File Downloaded from http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...silentspy.net/utility/dayz/mission-generator/

Build Notes:


* dayz_code
* dayz_sfx
* dayz_server
* dayz_communityassets

Changelog:


* [NEW] - Added a 2 minute delay to new zeds spawning once MaxLocal zeds fall's below the acceptable level.
* [NEW] - Added new sfx for chopping wood.
* [NEW] - Started Update for Cherno intro. (map intro)
* [NEW] - Zed attraction, this will draw zeds to loiter closer to players over time.
* [NEW] - BAF_L85A2_RIS_SUSAT - (Heilcrash - HeliCrash_No50s)
* [NEW] - Crossbow Quiver added - 6 arrow mag size.
* [NEW] - WoodenArrow added 6 arrows can be turned into a quiver.
* [NEW] - WoodenArrow can be picked up after use.
* [NEW] - 20% of breaking WoodenArrow when firing it.
* [NEW] - Crowbar now attaches to toolbelt.
* [NEW] - Added Anti teleport script. Reported to server's RPT log
* [NEW] - New models by JoeysLucky22:
- (Soda)  Long's Island Iced Tea (Clayton)
- (Soda)  Dr. Wasteland (Dr. wasteland)
- (Soda)  Mikhail Made Lemonade (-=PA=-Mikhail)
- (Soda)  LVG Root Beer (LVG)
- (Soda)  Mountain Green
- (Soda)  mZLY yZLY (mZLY)
- (Soda)  R4Z0R soda (R4Z0R)
- (Soda)  Smasht (Smasht)
- (Beer)  Rabbitman (Rabbitman)
- (Can) Bad Guy's Ubiquitous Peaches (UbiquitousBadGuy)
- (Can) Chef Boneboy Ravioli (Boneboys)
- (Can) Curgon's Chicken Noodle Soup (Curgon)
- (Can) Demon Groves Green Beans (DemonGroover)
- (Can) FraggleOs (Fraggle)
- (Can) Griff Black Beans (Griff)
- (Can) Herpy Dooves Canned Muffins (DerpyHooves)
- (Can) Orlok Mixed Fruit (orlok)
- (Can) Powell's New England Clam Chowder (Powell)
- (Can) Unlabeled Can
- (Can) Tyler's Kidney Beans
- (Can) Conrad's Whole Kernel Corn

* [NEW] - New models by Elvaron:
- New melee weapon: Machete - (Farm - Hunting)
- New Food: Pack of pistachios
- New Food: Pack of trail mix
- New Food: MRE military rations (Military Loot)
- New junk loot
- Model for Compass instead of green pouch in loot pile
- 2rnd shells for pellet and slugshot shotgun ammunition (no more 8 bullets shown on ground when it's actually 2 bullets)
- New models and textures for FoodBaconRaw and FoodBaconCooked.
- Model and textures for Quiver.

* [UPDATED] - BoltsSteel replaced with WoodenArrows.
* [UPDATED] - BAF_L85A2_RIS_Holo Removed from crash site's added to Military tables
* [UPDATED] - loot weighted array generation fixed.
* [UPDATED] - Updated logout system to check radius of zeds from 50 meters to 35 meters (30 sec count)
* [UPDATED] - Player range on logout to 6 meters. (30 Sec count)
* [UPDATED] - Max Range of targets 120 meters down from 300 meters. (this should help long range agro, This is zeds max target range).
* [UPDATED] - AI behavior updated to try making them zigzag less.
* [UPDATED] - Added push bikes to the zeds pull from vehilce list.
* [UPDATED] - Epeen key moved to Custom Controls - Use action key 20 (No default key needs setting up)
* [UPDATED] - Zeds Targets array modified
* [UPDATED] - Weapon fire sounds divided by 2 (This will help us settle zeds hearing a little more) (107_DZ Zed pull range 450 meters / 2 = 225 meters (capped 120 meters aboue for now))
* [UPDATED] - Max local zeds per client now fixed at 40 zeds, Global at 40 +10 foreach player within 400 meters and total 500 zeds max.
* [UPDATED] - Added some Czech language
* [UPDATED] - Updated zed attraction to dead players from 50 meters to 20 meters.
* [UPDATED] - Players will now drop empty cans after consumption to nearest lootpile or creates new one.
* [UPDATED] - Updated Infection to cough, shake camera and loose blood.
* [UPDATED] - Updated russian string tables.
* [UPDATED] - Backpack Spawns should now see higher grade backpacks more.
* [UPDATED] - Deer stands has it's own loot table (Hunting).
* [UPDATED] - Reduced Zed Running Speed.

* [FIXED] - Zeds talk, lowed to 80 meters down from 200 meters this will stop any zeds targeting for sight/noise outside of this radius
* [FIXED] - CookedBeef StringTables now added.
* [FIXED] - Spanish, French StringTables updated.
* [FIXED] - logout timers updated from sleep 3 to sleep 1 this should now fix long logout timers.
* [FIXED] - Zeds should no longer walk though all objects. (Some objects can still be walked thought)
* [FIXED] - Updated refuel to attract zeds. (3-6 Meters)
* [FIXED] - EH's updated to work with bettleye filters.
* [FIXED] - Ammo counts now fixed on dc.
* [FIXED] - Zeds will no longer magically hit players just becuase there within 3 meters. ( Zeds can no longer dmg without running the attack animations. (running into zeds will no longer dmg the player))
* [FIXED] - Fixed some base class's for vehicles reporting issues with crew
* [FIXED] - You can now logout with a broke leg.
* [FIXED] - Temperature icon should not disappear anymore.
* [FIXED] - Humanity should now work increase again.
* [FIXED] - Chemlights and flares now work again.
* [FIXED] - time is now set on startup.
* [FIXED] - Hatchet and crowbar don't require reload anymore.
* [FIXED] - Hatchet and crowbar no longer overwrite each other.
* [FIXED] - Exploit when converting Mags into other mags (Example - DMR to M24 then back)
* [FIXED] - Blood particles not shown for player.
* [FIXED] - Hide body animation not shown for player.

Combat Roll
* [Fixed] - No longer possible to combat roll with broken leg
* [Fixed] - Added 4 sec delay to multiple rolls.
* [Fixed] - No longer possible to combat roll over player created objects (tents, sandbags so on)
* [Fixed] - No longer combat roll in buildings.

* [REMOVED] - Chase combat logging systems removed. (Removed due to ealry warning of agro)
* [REMOVED] - Debriefing window has started to be cleaned up. (blank box on dc)
* [REMOVED] - BearTrap Due to issues with the trap still staying active after removal.
* [REMOVED] - DZ_Patrol_Pack_EP1 Due to us no longer planing to remove backpacks from new spawns.
* [REMOVED] - All chance based systems for sight and sound from zeds they will now only agro if in view or your making noise. Should allow more freedom to move.

Known Bugs:


Zombies attacking tho objects.

Quick Install Info:


Full
Download Full Client Files and beta files from links above.
Navigate to your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory
Extract the @Dayz-1.7.6-Full.rar into your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory and install the newest beta.
To start DayZ use a command line string like the below
Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe -mod=@Dayz;CA;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -noFilePatching -skipIntro -nosplash -noPause -world=Chernarus

Patch
Download Patch Client Files and beta files from links above.
Navigate to your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory
Extract the @Dayz-1.7.6-Patch.rar into your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory and install the newest beta.
To start DayZ use a command line string like the below
Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe -mod=@Dayz;CA;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -noFilePatching -skipIntro -nosplash -noPause -world=Chernarus

Steam
Right click Arma2: DayZ Mod, select properties.
When the window pops up go to the "BETAS" tab
Now Select 1.7.6 in the drop down box.
The files should now should now update
Launch as normal

*(SOURCE)*


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2013)

Some nice additions and fixes listed.  I'm sure Ducky will be fapping over the crossbow quiver.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Some nice additions and fixes listed.  *I'm sure Ducky will be fapping over the crossbow quiver.*



LOL I knew it would be the first thing mentioned


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 25, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Some nice additions and fixes listed.  I'm sure Ducky will be fapping over the crossbow quiver.



i like it but f the crossbow until they fix the sighting and add a re-curve or compound bow. Plus the crossbow makes a smoke cloud when fired like a gun. Give me a silenced rifle any day. I liked the crossbow so much because silenced guns were rare at the time. When I play now, I almost never take the xbow if I can help it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Playing life mod tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 2/27/2013*

*DayZ Mod 1.7.6.1  Hotfix Released!*

Patch Download:

DayZ Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Dayz-1.7.6.1-Patch.rar
Hive Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Hive-1.7.6.1-Patch.rar


Full Download:

Client Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Client-1.7.6.1-Full.rar
Server Files: http://cdn.armafiles.info/latest/1.7.6/@Hive-1.7.6.1-Patch.rar


Prerequisites:

* [Prerequisites] beta-patch (ftp://downloads.bistudio.com/arma2.com/update/beta/ARMA2_OA_Build_102285.zip).
* [Prerequisites] Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 x86 Redistributable (http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8328)
* [Prerequisites] New Mission File Downloaded from (http://www.silentspy.net/utility/dayz/mission-generator/)


Build Notes:

* dayz_code


Changelog:

* [UPDATED] - Fixed version issues.

* [UPDATED] - Updated Spanish String Tables

* [UPDATED] - Force save updated.


* [REMOVED] - New models by JoeysLucky22:

- (Soda)  Long's Island Iced Tea (Clayton)

- (Soda)  Dr. Wasteland (Dr. wasteland)

- (Soda)  Mikhail Made Lemonade (-=PA=-Mikhail)

- (Soda)  LVG Root Beer (LVG)

- (Soda)  Mountain Green

- (Soda)  mZLY yZLY (mZLY)

- (Soda)  R4Z0R soda (R4Z0R)

- (Soda)  Smasht (Smasht)

- (Beer)  Rabbitman (Rabbitman)

- (Can) Bad Guy's Ubiquitous Peaches (UbiquitousBadGuy)

- (Can) Chef Boneboy Ravioli (Boneboys)

- (Can) Curgon's Chicken Noodle Soup (Curgon)

- (Can) Demon Groves Green Beans (DemonGroover)

- (Can) FraggleOs (Fraggle)

- (Can) Griff Black Beans (Griff)

- (Can) Herpy Dooves Canned Muffins (DerpyHooves)

- (Can) Orlok Mixed Fruit (orlok)

- (Can) Powell's New England Clam Chowder (Powell)

- (Can) Tyler's Kidney Beans

- (Can) Conrad's Whole Kernel Corn


Quick Install Info:

Full

Download Full Client Files and beta files from links above.
Navigate to your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory
Extract the @Dayz-1.7.6-Full.rar into your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory and install the newest beta.
To start DayZ use a command line string like the below
Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe -mod=@Dayz;CA;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -noFilePatching -skipIntro -nosplash -noPause -world=Chernarus


Patch

Download Patch Client Files and beta files from links above.
Navigate to your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory
Extract the @Dayz-1.7.6-Patch.rar into your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory and install the newest beta.
To start DayZ use a command line string like the below
Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe -mod=@Dayz;CA;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -noFilePatching -skipIntro -nosplash -noPause -world=Chernarus


Steam

Right click Arma2: DayZ Mod, select properties.
When the window pops up go to the "BETAS" tab
Now Select 1.7.6 in the drop down box.
The files should now should now update
Launch as normal

*SOURCE*


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> **Interesting NEWS!* 2/27/2013*
> 
> *DayZ Mod 1.7.6.1  Hotfix Released!*
> 
> ...


So Why did they suddenly remove all the new models?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> So Why did they suddenly remove all the new models?



More than likely they were bugged to the point were it severely effected the gameplay.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2013)

No, it's because people on Reddit and the forum were complaining about them being named after people. Basically, some fat, no-life, mouth breathers made them go away. Bohemia caved in rather quickly. Pathetic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> No, it's because people on Reddit and the forum were complaining about them being named after people. Basically, some fat, no-life, mouth breathers made them go away. Bohemia caved in rather quickly. Pathetic.



LOL what? I do not recognize a single name on there when it relates to a person.

*EDIT*

Found the post about the cans from a DEV



> I'll start this insight by saying I was one of the people that complained in the 1.7.6 patch notes. Why? Because 1.7.5.1 simply was a shambles, and the thing spamming the 1.7.6 patch notes was a list of vainly named can models of developers who the community was already upset with. We wanted something to moan at and took that opportunity. Boy, we were wrong.
> 
> The models themselves are great. If you haven't seen them all, you can see them here. Why didn't we like them then? My thoughts are that it's how the release was worded. Seeing a list of random names in a model list isn't what we wanted to see, but perhaps the models should have been shown to us more directly and the names should have been more clearly stated as description only and not the object name.
> 
> ...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL what? I do not recognize a single name on there when it relates to a person.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Found the post about the cans from a DEV




I read that they were some of the guys working on the mod.Boy take away some guys Mountain Dew and Heinz Beans they go berserk.Read up on it here. http://www.fpsgeneral.com/news/dayz/23347-on-dayz-and-the-notorious-can-incident


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

It would be better if they could come up with better names for those things that make it more believable.



H82LUZ73 said:


> I read that they were some of the guys working on the mod.Boy take away some guys Mountain Dew and Heinz Beans they go berserk.Read up on it here. http://www.fpsgeneral.com/news/dayz/23347-on-dayz-and-the-notorious-can-incident




Can you post the thread here in quotes cause I cannot view that site from work.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It would be better if they could come up with better names for those things that make it more believable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.fpsgeneral.com/news/dayz/23347-on-dayz-and-the-notorious-can-incident


			
				On DayZ and The Notorious Can Incident said:
			
		

> By NateRios 1 day ago
> Category Icon DayZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It would be better if they could come up with better names for those things that make it more believable.



Guess what? Zombies aren't real either. This is just stupid. The things people get worked up over/and things they don't get worked up over in reality makes me sick.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> Guess what? Zombies aren't real either. This is just stupid. The things people get worked up over/and things they don't get worked up over in reality makes me sick.



I guess I could have dealt with zacks big zax snacks if it was in the game


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2013)

is that a fucking wheelboat


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> is that a fucking wheelboat



It's a boat with wheels, took forever to find enough. It goes like 60km/h on land too!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

This on dayz origins?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> this on dayz origins?



yarp


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

ill be in TS all day.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ill be in TS all day.



Are you gonna team kill me or let me bang bro?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ill be in TS all day.



lies


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 3/8/2013*

*Devblog update!*










We’ve gone for a reasonably quick and dirty video blog this week, mainly because things have been very busy for us.

Inventory System

One of the biggest improvement areas has been the inventory system, now almost ready for a public display. This new inventory system supports crafting, interchangeable clothing, degradation, tracking, weapon customization, and much more. It’s really a revolutionary system for us and we’re extremely proud of the results that Jirka (our programmer assigned to this) has achieved.

Crafting

Not touched on in the video, but what we will be showing soon is the basics of how users can interact with items in the world - this is the next step in development of our inventory system beyond where it is now. This is not a traditional crafting system, but one that encourages  layers to explore the ways in which items can be crafted.

Zombie pathfinding

In the video, towards the end, some before and after footage of work on the zombie AI pathfinding. Not only has this changed the role, threat, and speed of the zombies - but it has also yielded performance improvements. The increased accuracy of the zombies movement allows their movement to be slowed down to more sensible values, in line with those of the players themselves. We still have some other avenues to explore in this regard, but we’re very pleased with the results so far.

Mass zombie spawning server side

Now all zombies are spawned directly on the server and their movement is governed directly on the server itself. This has allowed us to provide increased security and hack prevention mechanisms by disabling functionality at the client level. It also means that zombies no longer “pop” in and out of the world, previously used as a mechanism to tell if someone was in the area. It also paves the way for us to allow migrating zombies and zombies traversing open areas in search for their next meal.

We still have some way to go in performance, the initial tests of 4000 zombies spawned reduced the server FPS to 4. After performance optimizations this increased up to 21. We’re now confident we can have the server FPS back up to 30+ with maximum numbers of zombies in the near future.

Expanding health system

Health is extending far beyond just blood, into a system that incorporates health, blood, and consciousness level. How these are all interrelating will be touched on in its own devblog in future. Some of the exciting developments coming include longterm play effects such as poor diet affecting your long term health levels. All this translates into the importance of a longterm plan for survival of your character, and we’re sure the role of medical specialists will become very important - hopefully emphasizing social interaction opportunities.

Chernarus Expansion

This continues at a huge pace. The two new villages in expand Cherno and provide it a true city feeling. Also expanding is the top (north) map area and the continued development of our large-scale features being added to the map. More to follow on this! (we can’t wait to show some more of this!)

Loot spawning

Finding loot now involves scavenging inside of vehicles, looking for items stuck between furniture, prying open car boots, or strewn in the wasteland itself. Consuming your bounty now results in rubbish, such as empty cans after consuming your beans. This is no mere gimick, because your trash can be used to track you.

Conclusion

There is a great deal more that can be covered, but we’re really deeply in the thick of development at the moment and we just wanted to get something quick and dirty to all those waiting for standalone. We know that you want it released, and we know you want to know when this will be - but we’re 100% committed to making this a great game, and that means we are making sure to do things properly. We’re happy and confident about the progress, so it’s one foot after another and soon we’ll be at the finish line.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm trying DayZ Mercenary. Looks fun. 



> What's Different About Mercenary
> 
> We added a Roaming Quarantine Squad Units throughout the map. While they have Rare Loot, there is a high chance you wont survive an encounter. Encounter rate 20-40%. Basically these are several units spread across the map and have one agenda, to find and you kill. They will be highly lethal and will carry proper military weapons. They roam the map in search to "clean" the breakout. These units will also kill zombies if found.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 4/15/2013*

*Devblog update!*





Dean “Rocket” Hall during his Puja ceremony today, proceeded by a local lama. Flour is spread on each others faces, hopefully signifying the individual reaches old age.  Rocket is completing this devblog from Everest Base Camp during his attempt on the summit of Mt Everest.

Devblog from Everest base camp!

I’ll start with a huge thank you to the DayZ development team who have continued development at a breakneck pace despite me being off living a lifelong dream to climb Mt Everest. Although the timing is poor for my sabatical, it is not something planned on a whim and involves non-refundable costs of up to $100k.

So here I am, at Everest Base Camp, 5400 meters, writing what I am sure is the highest ever devblog from the ground! This is largely able to occur because of Matt Lightfoot, the youngish looking chap who is our tireless Production Assistant. Both him and others have continued to send me progress updates and approvals, which I am accessing via a satellite connection.

Anyway, the important bit is the game. Ivan is now working a great deal directly on the project, and has been picking up the slack for some of the areas I needed to address which has been a huge help. Those from the community who wanted to get involved in writing are keen to get started, but the response is so massive that we are looking to put a structure in place to ensure community written books pass through some kind of editorial process. This community content, together with copyright expired books, will form the basis of hundreds or thousands of books that can be found and read in the world. There are no set timeframes for this, so please be patient.

Programmer Roundup

Ondrej, our lead programmer, continues his work on moving DayZ into a server-client architecture, turing the entire architecture of DayZ into an MMO. Jirka is working on updating some of our steamworks integration, and fixing bugs associated with the massive inventory changes we implemented over the past month.

Radio Implementation

Bebul is working on our Radio implementation, allowing players to communicate using a basic radio, similar (but more simple) to the popular ACARS radio mod for ArmA2. Players pick up radios, and they can set a frequency and talk/receive text/voice from other players. The microphone or speaker can be turned on or off to allow players to use radios as a listening device. If the player has not crafted a headset onto the radio, then the output is public (either voice or text). The results are fantastic, and Bebul is now ensuring this all works properly in the all special cases during Multiplayer play.

Animators

Our team is working their way through the animation backlog, involving new zombie animations for the new skeleton, test melee moves for our new melee system, new animations for the new animals (such as the deer), and then onto player animations for the new skeleton, custom designed to feel more like a civilian rather than the trained soldier of ArmA2.

Internal Artists

Mostly they are working on creating the interior data required for the AI zombies to pathfind correctly inside buildings. New road decals have been created by Mario for the roads so it looks like they have a damaged look to them, to give the world more of a feel like “the Road”. One of our big special new buildings is in game, and we will surprise you with some new screenshots of this in the next devblog!

External Artists

Our team of artists recruited from the community have been hard at work. The new male character mesh is being prepared, in line with the new skeleton, as well as a new template for clothing skinning. The new M4A1 has been committed with proxies that allow our new attachment system to be utilized along with the crafting system. Also being worked on are a Gas Mask, Pilot Helmet, Mauser Rifle, pen/paper, mess tin, can opener - a huge amount of items are being developed while we wait for the programming tasks to be completed heading towards our first public release.

The excitement from the team is tremendous with all these fantastic new items, allowing huge crafting possibilities.

Map Design

Seven towns have been remade by SenChi, overseen by Ivan, to alter the look and feel better. Bugs are continually being fixed and we have purchased new satellite data to improve the detail of the base map (looks much better in the distance with this new data).

Conclusion

I realize some people are upset at my departure from the project for two months to climb Mt Everest, but hopefully from this you can see the large team Bohemia have assembled behind the development that are continuing to innovate and develop DayZ Standalone in the direction of the game we all want. This is going to take as long as it needs to, we want to release our initial alpha under the architecture it needs to avoid hacking and security issues - this is the only remaining task stopping us from releasing the alpha. But while this task is being completed, we can continue with other activities.

The next devblog will feature some screenshots to demonstrate the progress, captured by Matt, but my satellite connection and tiny laptop cant cope with downloading the current build.

So, this is the devblog I write from Everest Base Camp, at 5400 meters! Tomorrow I am off to the Khumbu Icefall for training in fixed lines and ladders, big thanks to the community for their continued patience, and everyone at Bohemia who is pushing hard towards our DayZ standalone initial release!

SOURCE


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 15, 2013)

Everest has already been climbed, I don't get the fascination.  It is now simply an "Outward Bound" for rich pecker heads that will walk past a dying man to reach a summit that countless other rich pecker heads have already trampled on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Everest has already been climbed, I don't get the fascination.  It is now simply an "Outward Bound" for rich pecker heads that will walk past a dying man to reach a summit that countless other rich pecker heads have already trampled on.



LOL I was thinking "Why the fuck are you on everest when you could be making the fucking game"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I was thinking "Why the fuck are you on everest when you could be making the fucking game"



I think of it like this. He is probably not there alone but with some BI Studios guys for a team building thing or something. He has worked on this project for a couple of years now so let him have his break.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I was thinking "Why the fuck are you on everest when you could be making the fucking game"



The trip was payed for before dayz was planned most likely.. And lets face it a good break is good for people too and end up working harder in the end..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 4/26/2013*

*Devblog update!*

[YT]d-ni3S3ni4I[/YT]​
Rocket may be x-way up a mountain right now, but there’s still a team of Bohemians working hard to prepare DayZ Standalone for its eventual alpha release. For this week’s development update, that team have published a video of a session from last month’s PAX East. An epic hour and a half info-dump, the majority of the video is Q&A about development plans and ideas. But you also get a nice chunk of unbroken shaky-cam game footage, running through the work-in-progress inventory and control scheme changes.

In addition, the dev team have released screenshots for a new in-game “building”. The shipwreck features a “vast amount” of indoor space, making it a cool, but high-risk location for wandering survivors. According to DayZ production assistant Matthew Lightfoot, “we haven’t decided exactly where it is going to be placed on Chernarus yet … so some of the pictures are taken from our test map which is bland/featureless and which we use for testing new buildings.”

See those pictures below:


















*SOURCE:*


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 16, 2013)

anyone still play this? Good for a beginner like me to join or is it too far gone now?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> anyone still play this? Good for a beginner like me to join or is it too far gone now?



Me and brandon like to play, but we're not on at the same time anymore. It will be fine to play for anyone. Just don't search up on dayz stuff. Trust me on this, the lack of knowledge as you play makes it so much more fun.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 16, 2013)

fair enough, me and a friend are going to play it over the weekend.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 16, 2013)

Any of guys that play this still go to this server ,I am usually on it mostly everyday ,Its fun server great admins mostly everyone will help out .You will need rmod installed and just use Dayz commander to copy paste the ip in favourites.


Dayz Commander Link

http://www.dayzcommander.com/

Server Ip

50.97.49.66:3068 It will come up Dayz Chernoarus Rmod regular Rorsarch NonPVP   

Link to rmod and how to install,You will need the cherno client install

http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/87391-rmod-for-private-servers-update-coming-soon/


After that just go to settings in Dayz commander and paste this in the additional Launch options,If you use Steam just ignore the setting for it, it will mess up the Battle Eye updates to give data5 errors.Just put that(the command line below) in Dayz commander and it will work.

 -mod=@dayz;@rMod 

My in game name on the server is +MED+NuclearFallOut Hope to see you guys on soon. MED is a faction and yes we give Blood Trans medical supplies or rides to any where you want to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 5/16/2013*

*Devblog update!*

On Thursday the 10th May, several of us went on a day trip to Real Chernarus, here is just a small selection of pictures and a couple of comparison shots, showing you real Chernarus and in-game Chernarus (DayZ Standalone).

Hopefully these pictures and the interview will give you an insight into the amount of work that our map designers put in to make Chernarus feel authentic.

Here is a link to the full album - http://goo.gl/Rgi3X

ALSO!

A brief interview with Ivan Buchta the map design consultant working on DayZ


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 6, 2013)

almost reached my birthday for this life


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/jpzA8z2.jpg
> almost reached my birthday for this life



On what? The hive servers? I cant even find one nowadays.

Been checking dayz devblogs lately but no more updates from the last one I posted.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> On what? The hive servers? I cant even find one nowadays.
> 
> Been checking dayz devblogs lately but no more updates from the last one I posted.



Yup, still logged out around where our old camps used to be. It took about 20 mins to find a hive server with a decent ping lol. I kinda miss old vanilla servers


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2013)

Posted 01 November 2012 - 01:28 PM

*
POPULAR
Version 1.7.7

    Releasedate XX June 2013

Affected addons:

    dayz_anim
    dayz_code
    dayz_communityassets
    dayz_sfx

Serverside affected addons:

    dayz_server (server admins only)
    Mission (server admins only) (Prerequisites) Downloaded from http://www.silentspy...sion-generator/
    SQL Files (server admins only)
    BattlEye-Filters (server admins only)

Changes:

    * [NEW] - Removed annoying "re-arm" option from actions menu.
    * [NEW] - Models and textures for mutton.
    * [NEW] - Separate meat for goats, same blood regen as mutton.
    * [NEW] - Can now combine magazines.
    * [NEW] - Added new loot & loot table for church.
    * [NEW] - Added new food and drink items (only found in supermarkets).
    * [NEW] - Added model for a dropped map and watch.
    * [NEW] - Weapon MakarovSD (Military and Military Special).
    * [NEW] - Weapon RPK_74 (Mi8 Helicrash).
    * [NEW] - Vehicle damage displayed in percent (With a Toolbox).
    * [NEW] - 5L Fuel can takes 1 inv slot.
    * [NEW] - Added auth retry system to make sure clients are auth'ed before they spawn (should stop seagull issue).
    * [NEW] - Added force end mission for players joining with wrong version/failed auth. (Will replace timeout later).
    * [NEW] - Mi8 crash site model.
    * [NEW] - 2 New background tracks.
    * [NEW] - 6 New "Viral" zeds - They are harder to kill, they do more damage, and they have a higher chance of causing an infection... be afraid. (Headshot will kill in one shot)
    * [NEW] - Added optional watermark for servername (Server admins can choose to enable/disable. (See Mission prerequisites)). Shows servername in the bottom right of screen max 6 letters.
    * [NEW] - "Sleep" at tents changed to "Rest".
    * [NEW] - Remote exec security. Should prevent all major RE exploits
    * [NEW] - Clear Ground around loot at crash sites added but disabled by default, server admins can enable. Adds a small circle around each loot pile http://i.imgur.com/uVDfGym.jpg
    * [NEW] - Vehicles and tents now report free gear slots. Example: Old Camping Tent (weapons/others/backpacks). http://ziellos2k.net...17141327522.png
    * [NEW] - Weapons spawns now have a chance to spawn with 0 mags up to a max of 2.
    * [NEW] - Melee weapons can now be dropped and picked up using the normal a2 system. (This means you can now store in backpack and tents, without swapping to toolbelt) No need to take itemslots.
    * [NEW] - New starting gear added. Guaranteed Start Items: ("ItemBandage","HandRoadFlare") + 1 RandomStartItem: ("ItemBandage","ItemPainkiller").
    ??????????????????????????* [NEW] - Servers date has been locked to give full moon nights.
    * [NEW] - Zeds hitting through Walls/Buildings should now be fixed.
    * [NEW] - Mainmenu Intro.
    * [NEW] - 2 new stash sites. (tools required = Etool or Shovel. Items required = 1 sandbog for small, 2 sandbags for medium)
    Small Stash = 12 object slots, 0 Weapon, 0 bags. http://i.imgur.com/b9cRA2i.jpg
    Medium Stash = 25 object slots, 1 Weapon, 0 bags. http://i.imgur.com/FkHR6xX.jpg
    * [NEW] - Infected survivor camps. Three types (small).
    * [NEW] - FPS Monitor this will dynamicly change how/total amount of zeds/loot/trash is spawning to keep the players base fps up.
    * [NEW] - 1 New Melee weapon (Baseball Bat). http://i.imgur.com/ttWt4PJ.jpg
    * [NEW] - Wild Spawning of zeds has been redone and readded.
    * [NEW] - Zed Spawning fully updated to spawn outside the players field of view. (Excludes Infected camps, due to trigger zones being tested).
    * [NEW] - Zeds can now tackle players to the ground when attacked.
    * [NEW] - Epeen UI has now been updated and renamed journal.
    * [NEW] - Blood from food and transfusions will now generate over time (no longer instant).
    * [NEW] - All food types now have a diminishing effect so the more you try and eat at once, the less blood you will get in return.
    * [NEW] - Blood UI updated to indicate the player's blood loss / gain rate and will also indicate when you're sick (infected).
    * [NEW] - Bloodbags will no longer transfer 12000 blood instantly, it's now done over 12 seconds (1000 blood per second). If the medic breaks away from the transfusion animation or the recipient moves out of range, the transfer stops and the remaining amount is lost along with the bloodbag in use.

    * [FIXED] - Vehicle repair should now work correctly.
    * [FIXED] - Humanity skin change can now change during gameplay in all directions. (No longer have to die/logout to change from hero to normal to bandit and vice versa)
    * [FIXED] - StudyBody should now work. (Describing wounds accurately)
    * [FIXED] - Crashsite loot should now spawn correctly for all types of Crash model.
    * [FIXED] - Hero Skin teleport issue.
    * [FIXED] - BAF Bags so they don't set on fire.  (no moaning it was a bug)
    * [FIXED] - Updated timeout timer from 40 secs to 60 secs, Should allow lower end systems to keep up. (Something went wrong, please disconnect and try again!)
    * [FIXED] - Zeds spawning underground.
    * [FIXED] - Loot spawning underground.
    * [FIXED] - Melee weapons having no ammo on login/skin change. (Open close gear menu will always reset ammo count to 10000)
    * [FIXED] - Loot Spawns have now been fully resolved. Buildings are now tagged and will not spawn any new loot for 15 minutes.
    * [FIXED] - Loot Cleanup has now been fully resolved. Old loot piles will now be cleaned every 60 minutes and no players within 250 meters(WIP). (Server performance boost)
    * [FIXED] - Gear menu exploit to force respawn.
    * [FIXED] - Optimized some destruction effects for security and performance.
    * [FIXED] - Unconscious damage scale to only happen if hit by zeds. (reduces damage while unconscious)
    * [FIXED] - Dayz Date/Time public var will now end mission on failed attempt.
    * [FIXED] - Can no longer break legs by anything other than players/zeds/falling/getting out of moving vehicle.
    * [FIXED] - A lot of dupeing issues should now be resolved.
    * [FIXED] - Most wallhack exploits should now be resolved.
    * [FIXED] - M107 & AS50 Lock on system removed.

    * [UPDATED] - Zed sight limited to 100 meters.
    * [UPDATED] - Updated rabbit to drop 2 raw food items. Lowered hp gain to Raw - 200 each / Cooked - 1000 each.
    * [UPDATED] - Updated chicken - hp gain. Raw - 200 each / Cooked - 1000 each.
    * [UPDATED] - Moved anti teleport system to mission. Server admins can choose to enable/disable. (See prerequisites)
    * [UPDATED] - ALL loot table weights have been updated.
    * [UPDATED] - ALL loot table weights have been rebalanced.
    * [UPDATED] - Updated Czech, German, Spanish, French and Russian stringtable.
    * [UPDATED] - Mac and 1911 Pistol dmg updated.
    * [UPDATED] - CrashSite Loot should now represent each type of model more. (("MilitaryWEST","HeliCrashWEST") Two new crash site loot tables)
    * [UPDATED] - Re-added the "save" option to tents and vehicles. This is a fail-safe option, not required. (Due to a small amount of servers reporting issues with tents saving. With no info for us to recreate we re-added this option to save tents/vehicles)
    * [UPDATED] - Zed generate system. has now been fully rewrote should stop zeds spawning in view of players then being deleted.
    * [UPDATED] - Zeds overall dmg has been updated per hit/per zed (Old Type: Max possible dmg = body 600, Legs 100, Hands 50, Head 1200 New Type: Body 1200, Head 2400)
    * [UPDATED] - Bleed from zed attacks will now only happen if the initial dmg is above 0.7 or the zed gives a head shot. (should reduce the amount of bandages needed)
    * [UPDATED] - Zeds knocking players unconscious now has a 50/50 chance if damage multiplier is above > 0.8
    * [UPDATED] - When unconscious all damage is reduced to 50 blood for each hit zeds do no matter the part they hit. (Should allow some survivability)
    * [UPDATED] - Zeds sight and sound chance has been re-added so there is a chance they can ignore you.
    * [UPDATED] - Sight and sound rebalanced to make them a little more even from movement.
    * [UPDATED] - Call extension calls for vehicle damage.
    * [UPDATED] - Zeds will no longer spawn for air vehicles.
    * [UPDATED] - Hunters loot table adjusted with more weapons.
    * [UPDATED] - SQL files working on Linux.
    * [UPDATED] - Add crawl animation damage. Players will now take dmg from crawling zeds.
    * [UPDATED] - Updated zed speed to default.
    * [UPDATED] - Melee systems updated.
    * [UPDATED] - M107 lowered chance in loot tables.
    * [UPDATED] - AS50 lowered chance in loot tables.
    * [UPDATED] - Old Bandit skin for male characters.
    * [UPDATED] - Lowered action sound for refuel from 10 meters to 5.
    * [UPDATED] - Lowered Direct comms action sound.
    * [UPDATED] - Vehicle damage syncs updated to reduce call extension spam.
    * [UPDATED] - Lowered Transfusion infection rate.
    * [UPDATED] - Quiver acts as a quiver, you now have to take an arrow out of the quiver.
    * [UPDATED] - You can now only have 1 useable quiver in your main inventory and unlimited in your backpack.
    * [UPDATED] - Melee range has been updated.
    * [UPDATED] - HMMWV Cargo updated. (10 weapons, 50 slots and 2 backpack)
    * [UPDATED] - AH6 & MH6 Cargo updated. (AH6 3 weapons, 30 slots and 2 backpacks) (MH6J 3 weapons, 20 slots and 3 backpacks)
    * [UPDATED] - Fire Places will no longer act as storage systems.
    * [UPDATED] - Fireplace can now only be lit once without adding new wood inside the fireplace.
    * [UPDATED] - Fireplace can no longer be picked up after lighting.
    * [UPDATED] - Vehicles speeds HMMWV, PBX and UAZ - Faster / ATV's - Slower
    * [UPDATED] - Tanktraps, sandbags and razor-wires won't spawn in buildings. Tents will always spawn in a safe place.
    * [UPDATED] - Up to +/-2000 Humanity gain/loss according to "humanKills" counter from killed character.
    * [UPDATED] - Refuel now locks the player in place for the time to fill.
    * [UPDATED] - More lootable buildings (Iron barn, car wrecks, several non enterable buildings...)
    * [UPDATED] - 2 Chopper crash sites spawn on server start + 2-3 infected Camps.
    * [UPDATED] - Sickness(Infection) can now cause death.

* [REMOVED] - M107 and AS50(Banned) from all loot tables and removed all damage from bullets so they do 0 damage even if spawned in. 


Release date Monday June 10 2013


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow were did you find this!? I cannot wait for this update


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wow were did you find this!? I cannot wait for this update




http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/103845-177-rolling-changelog/ 

The epeen thing has pics below it kinda cool thing too see if your level 1 to 3 hero progress and the same for Bandits......I guess they posted the release date sometime 2 am eastern for me when i got told.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well now I am excited. I am taking my 5770 to work so I can game when I am not busy.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well now I am excited. I am taking my 5770 to work so I can game when I am not busy.



Congrats on the job, I hadn't heard about that


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/103845-177-rolling-changelog/
> 
> The epeen thing has pics below it kinda cool thing too see if your level 1 to 3 hero progress and the same for Bandits......I guess they posted the release date sometime 2 am eastern for me when i got told.



Release will be on Monday after weekend testing. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys, need a little help. I've played DayZ in the past and had no issues whatsoever. I wiped my computer a few weeks ago, and just got through installing ArmaII/OA/DayZ two days ago. I'm updated through DayZCommander on Arma/OA and DayZ.

Here's my issue. I launch into a server, load it up, and experience an extremely drastic drop in performance. Game play is extremely choppy to where it's almost unplayable. I think the issue is with DayZ itself because I can play Arma II and OA just fine. I only experience this drop in performance when I'm playing DayZ.

Anyone else experience this issue? If you have, how did you go about fixing it? I've tried searching for fixes, but have so far come up short.

Rough System Specs:

Win7 Pro 64
Intel i7 960
AMD HD 6870
24 GB of DDR3 1600


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 8, 2013)

f22a4bandit said:


> Hey guys, need a little help. I've played DayZ in the past and had no issues whatsoever. I wiped my computer a few weeks ago, and just got through installing ArmaII/OA/DayZ two days ago. I'm updated through DayZCommander on Arma/OA and DayZ.
> 
> Here's my issue. I launch into a server, load it up, and experience an extremely drastic drop in performance. Game play is extremely choppy to where it's almost unplayable. I think the issue is with DayZ itself because I can play Arma II and OA just fine. I only experience this drop in performance when I'm playing DayZ.
> 
> ...



change servers. Some servers are just over loaded and give shit performance


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> change servers. Some servers are just over loaded and give shit performance



I'll keep trying. I've been through about six or seven different servers (low pops) with the same result. It's just extremely frustrating when my friends run those same servers no problem.


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you install the latest ArmA beta update through DayZ Commander? Does changing graphics settings do anything at all?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> Did you install the latest ArmA beta update through DayZ Commander? Does changing graphics settings do anything at all?



Yes, I have installed the latest beta update.

I've messed around with various graphics settings with no luck. I always keep the Video RAM to default as well. Vsync and postprocessing are both off as well.


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2013)

Make sure ports 2302-2307 UDP and TCP are forwarded on your Router if possible. Also make sure that your firewall isn't blocking it. If it's not listed, add it to the allowed list. I take it that all other programs/games are working fine?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> Make sure ports 2302-2307 UDP and TCP are forwarded on your Router if possible. Also make sure that your firewall isn't blocking it. If it's not listed, add it to the allowed list. I take it that all other programs/games are working fine?



Yes, all other programs and games are working fine.

Firewall isn't blocking it. I went ahead and forwarded the ports, but no dice so far.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 8, 2013)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yes, all other programs and games are working fine.
> 
> Firewall isn't blocking it. I went ahead and forwarded the ports, but no dice so far.



Try a full reinstall. Uninstall armas, then delete the program folders from steam, then reinstall. Don't  forget to run arma 2 and arma 2 OA before you install dayz or any patches


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Try a full reinstall. Uninstall armas, then delete the program folders from steam, then reinstall. Don't  forget to run arma 2 and arma 2 OA before you install dayz or any patches



Yeah, I figured I'd probably have to give that a go. It stinks, but it happens.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I feel like a complete derp and figured out the issue. I was getting into servers that were a patch or two behind the current one. Went into an updated server and voila, up and surviving again. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have red river and dragon rising, will this work with them?

EDIT I'm an eejit, it's operation flashpoint I have  gonna have to buy Arma II


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Release will be on Monday after weekend testing.
> 
> Thanks for the link!




 Posted Yesterday, 05:30 PM
And just a heads up, here's the message we received from Matt today (sunday):

Quote
[11:39 AM CST 6/9/2013] Matt Lightfoot:
You won't be able to do tomorrow as we need ot update Steam at the same time

Yes at the moment, we were alright to go on Friday when it was brought to us but now the people needed to push an update to steam are at E3 and in Prague. So trying to do that is going to be slightly more complex especially with the us being busy from 9.30am till 9pm LA time.

There isn't really much we have to say till I know exactly what we can do about it. Again we were perfectly ready last thursday/friday.

Jan isn't here at the moment I can't make the build public on steam. Only Jan can and I don't know his process for that whether he can do it remote, he has to e-mail valve. I don't know, so I'm going to have to speak to him.

Hopefully Jan will pull through and get our steam release in time...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

Welp, that didn't last long...

Back to stuttering again. I believe the problem manifests itself thanks to Battleye. I'll play fine for about 15 seconds, but when the "Battleye up-to-date" message appears on console/chat my ping spikes massively, and I'm unable to play.

I've created an exception for all of Arma/OA/Battleye on my firewall with no luck. I've tried uninstalling and re-installing with no luck. I've also tried manually updating Battleye, but that's no dice as well.

The only server I've been able to successfully play on was one I believe didn't have Battleye initiated; it didn't specify if Battleye was or wasn't initiated in the server description though, so I'm not 100% positive. It looks as though I'm not the only person to experience this issue, but it's still pretty rare. It's annoying to have to find specific servers, but something I'll deal with in the mean time. I enjoy the game far too much to kick it to the curb.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Posted Yesterday, 05:30 PM
> And just a heads up, here's the message we received from Matt today (sunday):
> 
> Quote
> ...



SON OF A BITCH! I was refreshing their page ALL DAMN DAY


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> SON OF A BITCH! I was refreshing their page ALL DAMN DAY



IT`S OUT GUYS GO GET IT INSTALLED 
http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/129843-dayz-mod-177-patch/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got the patch installed last night and joined a server! WOW it loads 10X faster than the original patches! The only server non whitelisted I found at the time had 4 people on it so I couldnt really play much. Hope to have my PC at work ready for it today


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 18, 2013)

Problem finally diagnosed. Apparently my anti-virus was causing the problems with Battleye, even after adding exceptions, so I have to shut it down to play. Really dumb, but oh well.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2013)

f22a4bandit said:


> Problem finally diagnosed. Apparently my anti-virus was causing the problems with Battleye, even after adding exceptions, so I have to shut it down to play. Really dumb, but oh well.



what antivirus? i want to insult it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what antivirus? i want to insult it



anyone say McAfee?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm uploading the DayZ Invasion 1944 mod files which include the I44 mod for ArmA 2. Since the DayZ commander method seems to be giving people problems. Here is the CBA part you need. https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jgf8vk7pu4jv99/ARMA2CBA.zip

Ill post the link on this post when it finishes uploading.*** Done: Here is the link: DayZ I44 Mod Files

For those of you unaware, Invasion 1944 is a Complete Conversion mod for ArmA 2.  









DevilDog also does a D-Day vid: Great stuff. DayZ Ivansion 1944 mod uses this total conversion for DayZ:


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Iv been playing alot of Dayz origins with a few friends and having a great time because you can make building to hide and save your gear. But the last few weeks iv been playing Life mod but its full of kids and trolls so its not fun anymore. This is what happens on every life mod server now.

Fuck da police - YouTube


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jun 26, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv been playing alot of Dayz origins with a few friends and having a great time because you can make building to hide and save your gear. But the last few weeks iv been playing Life mod but its full of kids and trolls so its not fun anymore. This is what happens on every life mod server now.
> 
> Fuck da police - YouTube


Play on australian life servers. HGG is the best. Only full of the finest drunken australians, though everyone plays very serious, and the teamspeak usually has a good atmosphere. And trolls/retarded kids usually get banned very quickly.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2013)

**Interesting NEWS!* 7/10/2013*

*Release 1.7.7.2 Changelog*


Changes:
* [FIXED] - Zed direction issue when under chase condition. (should stop them keep turning)
* [FIXED] - Fixed an issue where you'd get stuck after the tackle animation.
* [FIXED] - Infection divide by zero error.
* [FIXED] - Updated all zed movement systems to fall in line with the re-added LOS and Angle of attack checks. (This should improve zeds reaction times & make sure target is in hitting range)
* [FIXED] - Redone the FSM Agent brain. This will allow the more advanced SQF attack system to work smoother.
* [FIXED] - Balanced Zed damage Normal returned to .7 Viral kept at 50% higher rate. (Both types can still knock players concussions)
* [FIXED] - Viral's base damage updated to be normal's highest damage output.
* [FIXED] - Small updated to overall damage output.
* [FIXED] - Major duplication fix.
* [UPDATED] - PV optimization (should remove some unwanted traffic)

Example.

When you blood bag someone it sends out to everyone on the server. This is pointless the only ppl who need to know is the medic and the player getting the transfusion.


* [NEW] - Medbox1 & foodbox1 found at infected camps.
* [NEW] - Medbox1 added to hospital.

* [UPDATED] - Updated hospital loot.
* [UPDATED] - Removed all trash items from building loot tables and replaced with a generic table (better organisation) 

Foodbox Contains

magazine = "FoodCanBakedBeans";
count = 6;
magazine = "FoodCanSardines";
count = 6;
magazine = "FoodCanFrankBeans";
count = 6;
magazine = "FoodCanPasta";
count = 6;
magazine = "FoodCanFrankBeans";
count = 6;
magazine = "FoodCanPasta";
count = 6;


Medbox1 Contains.
magazine = "ItemBandage";
count = 5;
magazine = "ItemEpinephrine";
count = 2;
magazine = "ItemMorphine";
count = 5;
magazine = "ItemBloodbag";
count = 2;
magazine = "ItemPainkiller";
count = 2;
magazine = "ItemAntibiotic";
count = 3; 

* [NEW] - Added Difficulty system admins can set.

Easy: (PVP Feel)
dayz_maxLocalZombies = 20; // max quantity of Z controlled by local gameclient, used by player_spawnCheck. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxModels = 50; // max quantity of Man models (player or Z, dead or alive) around players. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxWeaponHolders = 80; // max quantity of loot piles around players. Below this limit we can spawn some loot
dayz_tagDelayWeaponHolders = 5; // prevent any new loot spawn on this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_tagDelayZombies = 5; // prevent any new zombie spawn into or near this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_lootSpawnBias = 100; // between 50 and 100. The lower it is, the lower chance some of the lootpiles will spawn
dayz_infectionTreshold = 1.85; // used to trigger infection, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_ViralDmgScale = 300; //Virals dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_NormalDmgScale = 200; //Normal zeds dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf

Medium:
dayz_maxLocalZombies = 30; // max quantity of Z controlled by local gameclient, used by player_spawnCheck. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxModels = 60; // max quantity of Man models (player or Z, dead or alive) around players. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxWeaponHolders = 80; // max quantity of loot piles around players. Below this limit we can spawn some loot
dayz_tagDelayWeaponHolders = 10; // prevent any new loot spawn on this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_tagDelayZombies = 5; // prevent any new zombie spawn into or near this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_lootSpawnBias = 75; // between 50 and 100. The lower it is, the lower chance some of the lootpiles will spawn
dayz_infectionTreshold = 1.45; // used to trigger infection, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_ViralDmgScale = 400; //Virals dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_NormalDmgScale = 300; //Normal zeds dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf

HARD: (MMO Feel)
dayz_maxLocalZombies = 40; // max quantity of Z controlled by local gameclient, used by player_spawnCheck. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxModels = 80; // max quantity of Man models (player or Z, dead or alive) around players. Below this limit we can spawn Z
dayz_maxMaxWeaponHolders = 80; // max quantity of loot piles around players. Below this limit we can spawn some loot
dayz_tagDelayWeaponHolders = 20; // prevent any new loot spawn on this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_tagDelayZombies = 5; // prevent any new zombie spawn into or near this building during this delay (minutes)
dayz_lootSpawnBias = 67; // between 50 and 100. The lower it is, the lower chance some of the lootpiles will spawn
dayz_infectionTreshold = 1.25; // used to trigger infection, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_ViralDmgScale = 500; //Virals dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf
dayz_NormalDmgScale = 400; //Normal zeds dmg scale level, see fn_damageHandler.sqf


* [NEW] - 1 Type of Camo Net.
* [NEW] - Object orientation system for better placement (will allow more control on object placement tents, stash, camo nets, tanktraps, sandbags, wirefence)
* [NEW] - Camo nets will be removed within 24 hours of owners death.
* [NEW] - Gear menu UI

* [UPDATED] - Added 1 guaranteed loot spawn in every building.

* [REMOVED] - Removed Collision system from tents, stash's, camo nets (Should allow storage system to be placed in better locations)
* [REMOVED] - Difficulty system due to issues with official hive. (Official hive cant hold multiple difficulty levels) 

* [UPDATED] - Viral Workers have now been assigned home locations. (MilitarySpecial, Military,Industrial) (harder to spot)
* [UPDATED] - Viral Villagers have now been assigned home locations. (Supermarket,Farm,Residential) (easy to spot) 

*NEW!* POPULAR
Gear Menu UI.







All new changes sent to Matt for review.

SOURCE


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2013)

For any TPU members who are interested, I have a DayZ server up and running. It's pretty much vanilla except you don't get infected by zeds, you can refuel vehicles at gas stations and a lousy custom spawn loadout.

To find the server, go through Steam, Multiplayer and filter the word Erocker. PW is: Pineapple


www.dayzmod.com is down for maintenence, looks like things are changin'.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> For any TPU members who are interested, I have a DayZ server up and running. It's pretty much vanilla except you don't get infected by zeds, you can refuel vehicles at gas stations and a lousy custom spawn loadout.
> 
> To find the server, go through Steam, Multiplayer and filter the word Erocker. PW is: Pineapple
> 
> ...



I also have been making one yesterday powered by a Dell power edge with dual xeon quads and 8GB of ram on a 100MB pipe. it is not up yet but hopefully will be this morning. It will be a full public server and will add mods when I can.

205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I also have been making one yesterday powered by a Dell power edge with dual xeon quads and 8GB of ram on a 100MB pipe. it is not up yet but hopefully will be this morning. It will be a full public server and will add mods when I can.
> 
> 205.144.212.5:2302



Maybe you can make it a good i44 DayZ? or i44 wasteland or something? Last night my friends and I cleared out the almost full WmD wasteland server to play my private hosted i44 missions. We completed D-Day, Battle of the Bulge, a POW rescue mission, and a Sabotage mission with an underground bunker where we had to off an officer.


All the i44Dayz servers kinda suck. Either there are no WW2 vehicles and no weapons, or there are no i44 vehicles only modern ones with ww2 weapons, or there are ww2 vehicles and weapons but no zombies. I can actually get quite a few people to play i44Dayz.




erocker said:


> www.dayzmod.com is down for maintenence, looks like things are changin'.



BiStudios got DDOSed and Hacked so they are fixing things.



> Dear Community Member,
> 
> We have unfortunately discovered that an illegal attempt has been made to access certain of our online websites, leading to the download of a database containing usernames, email addresses and encrypted passwords. Please note due to the encryption of the passwords it is very unlikely that anything nefarious can be done with this information.
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I also have been making one yesterday powered by a Dell power edge with dual xeon quads and 8GB of ram on a 100MB pipe. it is not up yet but hopefully will be this morning. It will be a full public server and will add mods when I can.
> 
> 205.144.212.5:2302



Just keep it DayZ if possible. Wasteland and the rest are fine but there's plenty of good servers full of people for that.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Make a life mod server so i can troll everyone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just keep it DayZ if possible. Wasteland and the rest are fine but there's plenty of good servers full of people for that.



I have got a working server using pwnoz0rs files but really want to get dayzCC to work since it is many tools for vehicles and loot in the control center. I am going to format this server cause it is riddled with stupid software that was on here before it was replaced. I am going to go back with just a plain windows 7 x64 pro to make things less complicated. I should have it back up before 5PM EST

Also if anyone knows how to setup the database with vehicles and loot spawns, I am all ears. I can give you full access to the server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 14, 2013)

New DayZ mod version 1.0 release in 1-2 weeks for Day Zero. New map is Podagorsk!!! Definately looking forward to this.....maybe this could be good for you brandon.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just bought Arma 2 and Operation Arrowhead, so I'm in  Been dying (pardon the pun) to see this.

Is there anything I need to do to set this up etc?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Just bought Arma 2 and Operation Arrowhead, so I'm in  Been dying (pardon the pun) to see this.
> 
> Is there anything I need to do to set this up etc?



Dayz Commander, download, install everything, most maps, join a server during daylight hours. Die 50 times from DMR weilding gilly suit wearing player. Who then steals your beans.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got the day-z mod from steam is that ok, were do i get Commander from?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok got the server up running DayZCC which has a TON of admin tools!!! Server IP is 205.144.212.5:2302 I am going to PM those that I think could be an admin and they will have access to the servers admin tools webpage. 

Any requests, please PM me... NO MAP CHANGES DUCKY

*EDIT*

You must be on 106400 beta patch (Which is not in dayzcommander)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok got the server up running DayZCC which has a TON of admin tools!!! Server IP is 205.144.212.5:2302 I am going to PM those that I think could be an admin and they will have access to the servers admin tools webpage.
> 
> Any requests, please PM me... NO MAP CHANGES DUCKY
> 
> ...



Were do i get the patch from?

I've only just got Arma 2 and Arrowhead, I got Day-z from steam if that is ok.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Were do i get the patch from?
> 
> I've only just got Arma 2 and Arrowhead, I got Day-z from steam if that is ok.



http://www.arma2.com/beta-patch.php

its at the top of the page.

Also I am editing the map later (since now I know how) and adding in barracks and other building to places were loot is scarce. If anyone has any suggestions please contact me on steam.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tried the beta patch, it said wrong CD key, is that because I have the steam version?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Tried the beta patch, it said wrong CD key, is that because I have the steam version?


Just ignore the error message, the patch installs fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just ignore the error message, the patch installs fine.



So did it still install even though I got the message? it never even asked were to install to.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> So did it still install even though I got the message? it never even asked were to install to.


Yeah it installs. Everything is automated. Same error popped up for me, and the patch installed fine. 
Although I am unable to find your server brandon, is it down?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yeah it installs. Everything is automated. Same error popped up for me, and the patch installed fine.
> Although I am unable to find your server brandon, is it down?



The server was not running cause I was installing BE tools. I will have it up shortly. May goof off in the editor with buildings while you guys play. I am on steam so messege me if you need help or have questions. look up showershitter on steam friends.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried dayZ 

First it pops this up-





every server says bad version server rejected connection ,and at the bottom it says-
Version 1.62
Required 1.62.103419
apparently my version is- 1.62.95248


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> I tried dayZ
> 
> First it pops this up-
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/error.jpg
> ...



Did you start arma 2 and then arma 2 OA by themselves to the main menu then exited?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

I started arma 2 OA but not Arma, will do that now.

Just ran Arma 2, already ran OA, still the same message when i try to go on a server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you guys think I have enough bikes on the shore? LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> I started arma 2 OA but not Arma, will do that now.
> 
> Just ran Arma 2, already ran OA, still the same message when i try to go on a server.



Which message?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give this a shot. I've been holding back but have really had the itch to give it a go. I've owned Arma 2 and CO for years now. I was hoping to get a good DayZ experience offline with some SP action too..but STALKER has recently satisfied that need in a sense. But some DayZ with some fellow TPU-er's sounds like something I gotta do!

I am reading and watching what's going on with Tigger to see what I need to do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well i still can't get in a server, same error as above.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 16, 2013)

if this game still a hack filled shitshow on anything besides private hives?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Which message?



this one-


tigger said:


> every server says bad version server rejected connection


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 16, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> if this game still a hack filled shitshow on anything besides private hives?



Not so much anymore. There are still script kiddies but not so much


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2013)

tigger said:


> this one-



Change version arma2 beta to 103718


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Change version arma2 beta to 103718



Thanks I sussed it out, I never had the beta installed on steam, didn't realize I needed it. Seems to be working ok now.

Name in game will be tigger.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2013)

tigger said:


> Thanks I sussed it out, I never had the beta installed on steam, didn't realize I needed it. Seems to be working ok now.
> 
> Name in game will be tigger.



I also changed my server back to 103718 beta like is in dayz commander.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just played on some uk server for an hour or two, spent the time wandering around in the dark. It would help if it showed your location on the map.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Just played on some uk server for an hour or two, spent the time wandering around in the dark. It would help if it showed your location on the map.



some servers do, search for server not using veteran difficulty. Dayz Commander has this filter


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> some servers do, search for server not using veteran difficulty. Dayz Commander has this filter



Thx, how do i put a server address in the server browser? I tried to find your server.

I was using steam to launch dayZ, but i will try DayZ commander.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Thx, how do i put a server address in the server browser? I tried to find your server.
> 
> I was using steam to launch dayZ, but i will try DayZ commander.



To find it in Dayz Commander you can just add the IP in your favorites, and to find it in arma click remote after you click on multiplayer


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Thx, how do i put a server address in the server browser? I tried to find your server.
> 
> I was using steam to launch dayZ, but i will try DayZ commander.


Or just do a search for Techpowerup


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Or just do a search for Techpowerup



Lolz never though of that :S


----------



## D007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Not so much anymore. There are still script kiddies but not so much



"Not so much".. So yes then..

I wish you guys would be more upfront about how buggy and hacked the game actually is. I spent so much time getting all this crap installed just to find out that the game is indeed crap. It's  a mod. A very boring mod at that.. Yay, I'm running around then all of a sudden everyone on the server dies.. Or yay I'm stuck in a wall or yay to any of a dozen other lame excuses for  a badly coded game..
This game should of died when it started imho.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

D007 said:


> "Not so much".. So yes then..
> 
> I wish you guys would be more upfront about how buggy and hacked the game actually is. I spent so much time getting all this crap installed just to find out that the game is indeed crap. It's  a mod. A very boring mod at that.. Yay, I'm running around then all of a sudden everyone on the server dies.. Or yay I'm stuck in a wall or yay to any of a dozen other lame excuses for  a badly coded game..
> This game should of died when it started imho.



I dont know, its fun to start with when you have a lot of friends. If you're playing by yourself, yeah, it gets boring and tedious as hell, and when my friends stopped playing, so did I.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup, I spent 2 hours running around in the dark (8hrs of night), not even knowing were i was, it did not show my position on the map. Plus it seems there are a number of people that just kill other players and steal their stuff, 1 guy in the server i was on got killed and they took his truck, which it seems are quite hard to find.

I will give it another chance though, i'm going to try to find a server that shows were you are on the map.

I agree though it is a bit of a pain to set up, was for me anyway.

I believe there is a standalone version coming soon.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yup, I spent 2 hours running around in the dark (8hrs of night), not even knowing were i was, it did not show my position on the map. Plus it seems there are a number of people that just kill other players and steal their stuff, 1 guy in the server i was on got killed and they took his truck, which it seems are quite hard to find.
> 
> I will give it another chance though, i'm going to try to find a server that shows were you are on the map.
> 
> ...


You should consider playing on this server-
http://www.dayzrp.com/
There is no killing on sight(aka no people going around killing other players and stealing their stuff), most players you bump into are friendly as everyone wants to team up so they can have legitimate battles against other factions/teams/bases.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You should consider playing on this server-
> http://www.dayzrp.com/
> There is no killing on sight(aka no people going around killing other players and stealing their stuff), most players you bump into are friendly as everyone wants to team up so they can have legitimate battles against other factions/teams/bases.



I will try and find that server, thanks.

Downloading the client now, can i just join the server from the game or do i need this client?


----------



## SumoS (Jul 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> I will try and find that server, thanks.
> 
> Downloading the client now, can i just join the server from the game or do i need this client?



Tigger posted on our forums and thought I would reach out and thank you guys for the reference.

We provide for a variety of play styles (friendly, bandit, trader, etc) so he should feel welcome in some fashion and hopefully finds it entertaining. He may still get robbed but there are means to prevent that and there are also ways to enjoy it at the same time.

It is a Role Play server so there are ways to enjoy anything as long as you play along.

Have a peek at our rules or the numerous YouTube channels we have from our players and work out if it fits for you.

Again, thanks for the referral and hope to see a number of you soon


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

SumoS said:


> Tigger posted on our forums and thought I would reach out and thank you guys for the reference.
> 
> We provide for a variety of play styles (friendly, bandit, trader, etc) so he should feel welcome in some fashion and hopefully finds it entertaining. He may still get robbed but there are means to prevent that and there are also ways to enjoy it at the same time.
> 
> ...


I used to play on the server before dayz got a little bit too boring for me. And If I am correct a couple of the guys here used to play it too.


tigger said:


> I will try and find that server, thanks.
> 
> Downloading the client now, can i just join the server from the game or do i need this client?


Yes you do need the client as it makes a few changes to dayz that makes this server what it is.


----------



## SumoS (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I used to play on the server before dayz got a little bit too boring for me. And If I am correct a couple of the guys here used to play it too.



Nice, how long ago?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

SumoS said:


> Nice, how long ago?


August last year  I haven't played dayz for aggggeeessss
Had to get Rolle to raise the ping limit for me  Used to get around 350-400 ping but never got any desyncs, so gameplay was fine for me


----------



## SumoS (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> August last year  I haven't played dayz for aggggeeessss



Aw okay. You should give us another go we have progressed a long way since then.

We now run our own Mod, seperate from Vanilla Dayz, and there is a much greater emphasis on playing with other people and getting involved in Role Play.

Just as an example (sorry for the selfish bump and promotion) but THIS is just one instance of the stuff that happens on the server now.

It is good fun and there are many optimistic plans in progress to enhance it even further.

I don't mean to promote but as an active member since August it has come on leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

I think too often people forget that DayZ has zombies in it. Not enough people go around having fun shooting zombies in hunting parties. All the focus is on the players, and the zombies are just some kind of debris in the game that is incredibly buggy and mostly ignored and ran away from.
It would probably be more fun for me, if I could do the usual scavenging and player interacting, but actually have to deal with the zombies more. I fear that that is an issue with the mod itself, as opposed to anybody's server.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I think too often people forget that DayZ has zombies in it. Not enough people go around having fun shooting zombies in hunting parties. All the focus is on the players, and the zombies are just some kind of debris in the game that is incredibly buggy and mostly ignored and ran away from.
> It would probably be more fun for me, if I could do the usual scavenging and player interacting, but actually have to deal with the zombies more. I fear that that is an issue with the mod itself, as opposed to anybody's server.


Zombies get boring after you have been playing the game for a year+ The only thing that gets me playing dayz is when a good mod/map is released, or if it's a friend server/I am playing with some mates.


SumoS said:


> Aw okay. You should give us another go we have progressed a long way since then.
> 
> We now run our own Mod, seperate from Vanilla Dayz, and there is a much greater emphasis on playing with other people and getting involved in Role Play.
> 
> ...


Wow the RP has certainly gotten better, when I was playing, the only RP rule that was being full acknowledged was the no KOS one, as that's why every came to the server


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Zombies get boring after you have been playing the game for a year+ The only thing that gets me playing dayz is when a good mod/map is released, or if it's a friend server/I am playing with some mates.
> 
> Wow the RP has certainly gotten better, when I was playing, the only RP rule that was being full acknowledged was the no KOS one, as that's why every came to the server



I agree totally, if the AI didnt suck, and modders could DO something with them, it might make them less boring.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

D007 said:


> "Not so much".. So yes then..
> 
> I wish you guys would be more upfront about how buggy and hacked the game actually is. I spent so much time getting all this crap installed just to find out that the game is indeed crap. It's  a mod. A very boring mod at that.. Yay, I'm running around then all of a sudden everyone on the server dies.. Or yay I'm stuck in a wall or yay to any of a dozen other lame excuses for  a badly coded game..
> This game should of died when it started imho.



What do you expect? Its a mod based off a group of friends and was never intended to grow to over a million players. Arma 2's engine is full of holes that hackers can get into. Yes if you do not like the game, please go be a debbie downer somewhere else like candy crush or whatever other facebook game is popular. No one forced you to spend "SO MUCH" time reinstalling a game that you already didn't like cause of bugs and hackers. You did that on your own and then come here acting like its all our faults cause we held a gun to your head. Not everyone is going to like certain games but those who do like to get together and play while actually having fun. That being said, I suggest you not be "Forced" into buying the standalone when it comes out on our account...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I agree totally, if the AI didnt suck, and modders could DO something with them, it might make them less boring.


Well if you're up to date on your rocket blogs, then you would know that they have been spending a lot of time doing zombie animations. They used similar body mapping technology that was used in avatar. So if they spent that much time doing animations, the AI better be down pat.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Well if you're up to date on your rocket blogs, then you would know that they have been spending a lot of time doing zombie animations. They used similar body mapping technology that was used in avatar. So if they spent that much time doing animations, the AI better be down pat.



I havent played for a while, but zombies were still walking through walls last I played 
I'd like to play it again with friends, but we're all playing other games at this point in time. When it goes standalone I might drop in again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

SumoS said:


> Aw okay. You should give us another go we have progressed a long way since then.
> 
> We now run our own Mod, seperate from Vanilla Dayz, and there is a much greater emphasis on playing with other people and getting involved in Role Play.
> 
> ...



That client wont mess with my stem install of DayZ will it?

Thanks for posting here, and i will maybe see you in the game


----------



## SumoS (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I havent played for a while, but zombies were still walking through walls last I played
> I'd like to play it again with friends, but we're all playing other games at this point in time. When it goes standalone I might drop in again.



The glitches will remain till the SA and further improvements but the Zeds are more of a challenge now than ever with infection and their new animations in the mod.

Load up vanilla and try run around like we used to. 

Likewise the RP mod is slightly tweaked for balance and other factors.



tigger said:


> That client wont mess with my stem install of DayZ will it?
> 
> Thanks for posting here, and i will maybe see you in the game



Nah just put it on your desktop and launch it. It won't open up Steam or anything. I use it and no issues whatsoever. If there is any the Team are quite quick to try help on our Troubleshooting forum or TS channel


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just checked the server log and player list, looks like we are getting some traffic


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just checked the server log and player list, looks like we are getting some traffic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130717/Capture020102.jpg



I'll probably give your server a go some point soon, I have two friends that occasionally drop in the DayZ, but we're caught up in Competative CS:GO and Competative LoL right now with a bunch of Diablo III leagues on the side :<


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'll probably give your server a go some point soon, I have two friends that occasionally drop in the DayZ, but we're caught up in Competative CS:GO and Competative LoL right now with a bunch of Diablo III leagues on the side :<



I need to take time and put in more vehicles and bases but it takes alot of time in the editor.

I wished I could get more scripts installed but the ones I have tested seem to load but not work. I do not know what I am doing wrong


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

Patrolling AI is setup!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 17, 2013)

I might try to see what your servers like later today. I will be in my ts if you need me.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2013)

Server runs great brandon.  I just don't care for people giving themselves what they want and having access to server control. Kinda sucks the fun out of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Server runs great brandon.  I just don't care for people giving themselves what they want and having access to server control. Kinda sucks the fun out of it.



I will restrict access to only 2 people if you want to be one of those.

I am about to add in bases I found on opendayz.com

*Edit*

There are now bases at (kamenka, devils castle, novylug, otmel shore, and another mystery location)


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2013)

The NPC's are ridiculous. It's like aimbot city.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> The NPC's are ridiculous. It's like aimbot city.



Yea the guy that made the mod put his own personal config file that he had on his server. It gave players more things to worry about other than zombies and loot.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2013)

They should probably be up north or something. Having them so close to the coast is too much for new spawns. Plus, for NPC's they're pretty damn good... and there's just too much of them.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> They should probably be up north or something. Having them so close to the coast is too much for new spawns. Plus, for NPC's they're pretty damn good... and there's just too much of them.


Have them guarding the bases, and patrolling the air fields and barracks, too make getting that high end loot a bit harder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> They should probably be up north or something. Having them so close to the coast is too much for new spawns. Plus, for NPC's they're pretty damn good... and there's just too much of them.



I will look over the readme to see how to move or reduce the AI spawns. I am going to be building more bases tomorrow and probably taking the one out at otmel since its glitched out bad.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was in the server a while ago, i think i ran into a npc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> I was in the server a while ago, i think i ran into a npc.



If you have a decent gun you can out smart them since AI in the arma series is not the best. Erocker is right thought, they do have Aimbot style shooting so walking up on them is a fuck fest

Here is a cheat sheet of the vehicles that are currently spawned


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you have a decent gun you can out smart them since AI in the arma series is not the best. Erocker is right thought, they do have Aimbot style shooting so walking up on them is a fuck fest
> 
> Here is a cheat sheet of the vehicles that are currently spawned
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130717/Capture010770.jpg


And all the dead bodies? 
Also you should add some more boats around the balota area and the more westerly part of the coast.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

I did find a vehicle at a gas station, but it had 2 flat tyres, i will look for one today though. thx

Btw if i run the game through steam, and pick beta, it works fine, but i still get the same error,wrong version server rejected connection, if i run it through DayZ commander.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps if you made some of the NPCs Militaristic and Friendly as long as you dont shoot at them? Such as a Military patrol that clears out zombies from time to time when they come across them but wont open up on the player so long as you dont open up on them. If you do open up on them, all the AI NPCs will deem you hostile. They would also give you 2 chances to not open up on them. AKA you could kill up to 2 of them (each time a message displays to stop killing friendly AI) after which a message would display that all the NPCs are gunning for you. And then all the NPCs hunt you. Also, some NPCs would just be hostile in general. They could also attack the friendly AI patrols too.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Perhaps if you made some of the NPCs Militaristic and Friendly as long as you dont shoot at them? Such as a Military patrol that clears out zombies from time to time when they come across them but wont open up on the player so long as you dont open up on them. If you do open up on them, all the AI NPCs will deem you hostile.



I just read this in a PC Gaming magazine:

_"Although hard to verify, a post on a vbulletin board was interesting. The user set up a Quake 3 server with 16 AI bots on it, and left it running for four years. Because the bots learn to re-use successful tactics, he was intrigued to find out what they'd tought each other in the 35,000 hours they'd been at war and looked forward to SAS-grade competition. In fact, they weren't fighting at all. Instead they were standing there, watching as he walked around each map. He managed to galvanise them into action by picking up a gun and shooting one, at which they all clubbed him to death, despite it being a free-for-all deathmatch. Quake 3 bots took less than four years to discover what humanity has failed to figure out in a fair few millenia. Now who said gratuitously violent video games don't teach us anything?" NG_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just found a patrol in the Brandon's server, shot one for his gun and got wiped out

Most of the time i just end up running from zombies, the pistol you get on spawn is pretty much useless, once you run out of ammo you are screwed. I did find a machete yesterday though, but ended up getting attacked by two zombies and bled out.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> I just found a patrol in the Brandon's server, shot one for his gun and got wiped out



We should all join, uprise and rebel against the militant fascists.

And steal their beans.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> We should all join, uprise and rebel against the militant fascists.
> 
> And steal their beans.



They have nice weapons and gear, we need to kill/rob them. maybe the best thing to do is just follow them, they will clear an area, then you can go scavenging un molested.

The other thing is not knowing were you are on the map, could you add that in please Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> The other thing is not knowing were you are on the map, could you add that in please Brandon?



I will change it for a short time tigger. this will let you get usta the map.

About the pistol that you spawn with LOL you would be fucked in a vanilla server were you only spawn with a flash light and a bandage LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will change it for a short time tigger. this will let you get usta the map.
> 
> About the pistol that you spawn with LOL you would be fucked in a vanilla server were you only spawn with a flash light and a bandage LOL



Thx, if not knowing your position could we have the compass?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Thx, if not knowing your position could we have the compass?



Tigger let me set the difficulty and I will restart the server for you.

*EDIT*

Done its on recruit instead of veteran


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Tigger let me set the difficulty and I will restart the server for you.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Done its on recruit instead of veteran



Thanks.

Sorry for being so awkward, but I do like this and want to enjoy it, instead of spending most of my time, running or bleeding.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry for being so awkward, but I do like this and want to enjoy it, instead of spending most of my time, running or bleeding.



There are now military barraks in cherno, electro, solnichny, and zelengorsk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

Had a nice little toddle around for an hour or two.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2013)

Way too much AI. Like everywhere, it's nuts.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> Way too much AI. Like everywhere, it's nuts.



I kinda like it, theres a decent chunk of friendlies in towns, but if you start going into the woods theres a bit more bandits


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2013)

Not my cup o' tea I guess.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2013)

i think the point of dayZ was an abandoned wasteland where stealth and exploration were key.

spamming stuff everywhere and filling it with AI kinda changes the game a lot compared to vanilla's 'you spawn with nothing, hahahaha' attitude


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting a DayZ Invasion 1944 server. run it on one of the I44 maps or something. I've been watching Band of Brothers again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> Way too much AI. Like everywhere, it's nuts.



Today if I have some down time at work I will try to lower AI spawns. My whole intent was to give players something other than fighting zombies and finding loot. Erocker when you get a chance PM me and give me some suggestions on other scripts if you could. We had about 10 people in the server last night after I changed the server name to reflect the mods it has.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Today if I have some down time at work I will try to lower AI spawns. My whole intent was to give players something other than fighting zombies and finding loot. Erocker when you get a chance PM me and give me some suggestions on other scripts if you could. We had about 10 people in the server last night after I changed the server name to reflect the mods it has.



I'm at a LAN party this weekend, so I'll give it a go with some friends, what're the server details?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm at a LAN party this weekend, so I'll give it a go with some friends, what're the server details?



here's the ip-205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm at a LAN party this weekend, so I'll give it a go with some friends, what're the server details?



Tigger posted above. Also in turn of asking erocker for suggestions, I am all ears on what the server needs because I would like to make the community happy on what the server has so any suggestions I am all ears.

Also if you want to add things/vehicles to the server (not custom vehicles or buildings since they have to be injected in to the dayz files) I have a tutorial you can do below in your arma2/dayz 3d/2d editor and then just submit them here and I will review the missions as they are created. 

Before starting these instructions, go to dayz commander and click settings and then click launch DayZ so it loads arma2 with dayz mod installed.

INSTRUCTIONS:

1. At the main menu of DayZ press <ALT + E>. Select your world [World].

2. Once you are in the 3D editor do the following:

Place "Center (F10)" anywhere on map and hit OK.
Place "Group (F2)" anywhere on map and hit OK.
Place "Unit (F1)" anywhere on map and hit OK.
Your mission can be saved now!

3. Find anywhere you like on the map, <RIGHT CLICK> and select "default camera" (takes you to 3d view).

4. Upper-Right Menu select "Vehicle (F5), double click the ground, select the vehicle/building to place, hit OK.

5. <LEFT CLICK> and hold yellow circle for object and drag to place. Hold <SHIFT> while holding <LEFT CLICK> to rotate. Hold <ALT> while holding <LEFT CLICK> to raise or lower object.

6. Hover over the object and hit <DELETE> to remove.

7. Save your progress as "User mission" under name [Your Mission Name]

"%userprofile%\Documents\ArmA 2 Other Profiles\[Profile Name]\missions\[Your Mission Name].[World]\mission.sqf"

Please ZIP the whole mission folder that you save with all the custom stuff and upload here for me to review. I need the whole save folder so I can load the mission in the editor to make sure there are no glitches in the building/vehicles you add.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

So I'm prepping my commander for quick join this Sunday:
Arma 2 version 10781
DayZ version?
Which Map and version?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> So I'm prepping my commander for quick join this Sunday:
> Arma 2 version 10781
> DayZ version?
> Which Map and version?



Arma 2 version 103718
Dayz 1.7.7.1
Cherno


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Arma 2 version 103718
> Dayz 1.7.7.1
> Cherno



Overwatch maybe?
Best mod all around and I´am pretty sure the server wont be so "deserted" 

I have a "large" group of friends who play Dz very often and we could give your server a try, but we only play BP or OverW.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

server isnt up /sadface


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> server isnt up /sadface



The server is up, maybe its your connection?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok im on it. Are the military patrols still around? Me and my friend are going hunting for them tonight!

EDIT: found them, but then the server went kaput.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just reduced the spawns to 0 in the coastal cities but I am going to find a way to make them easier


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)

You need to do something about the anti-duping script. 90% of the spawned loot triggers the script which prevents you from picking it up. It says you have to wait. Well, I waited forn30 minutes to pickup an engine block. Never could pick it up. Always said I had to wait.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 20, 2013)

So last night me and my friend were flying around in our little bird, searching across the map in different military camps for supplies, and ammunition, because we both were on our last clip. We went to the north east airfield, helicopter clipped through a hanger and was damaged so we couldnt fly back out. We ventured towards the open fields to the nearest town, but then there was an enormous outfit of patrolling AI that seemed to be mounting an assault on the airfield.

Hordes of zombies were pouring from the tower control centre, the airfield, and the hangar, while we hid in the trees. An outfit of about 20 men charged forward shooting the zombie hoard, some snipers, some wielding sub machine guns.

Me and my friend, between us, had an M16A2 ACOG and he had a standard hunting rifle. We decided we'd make the most of the situation, and started popping off the heads of the military AI. They took out the zombies, we took out them. We ended up in a massive firefight, we barely survived, and we used up all our bullets. We went over to loot all the bodies, but one of the military AI was still alive, in a Gilly suit and had an SVD Camo. He shot me and my friend right in the face without moving.

Adding the AI gives us so much more to do, and adds a whole level onto the mod


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> So last night me and my friend were flying around in our little bird, searching across the map in different military camps for supplies, and ammunition, because we both were on our last clip. We went to the north east airfield, helicopter clipped through a hanger and was damaged so we couldnt fly back out. We ventured towards the open fields to the nearest town, but then there was an enormous outfit of patrolling AI that seemed to be mounting an assault on the airfield.
> 
> Hordes of zombies were pouring from the tower control centre, the airfield, and the hangar, while we hid in the trees. An outfit of about 20 men charged forward shooting the zombie hoard, some snipers, some wielding sub machine guns.
> 
> ...



When I do the days i44 server, I'm adding AI NPC. Imagine patrolling WWII AI squads.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 20, 2013)

TPU Server isnt up, was gonna play for 2 hours before I have to pick the GF up :<


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> When I do the days i44 server, I'm adding AI NPC. Imagine patrolling WWII AI squads.



How do i install i44 and make it run, I have downloaded the mod itself i44 v2666, there is a @i44 folder in it with lots of files, do i put it were @DayZ is, and how do i run it? 

Thx


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> TPU Server isnt up, was gonna play for 2 hours before I have to pick the GF up :<



THe server is back up. I do not have a auto restart script yet but I do need to get one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> How do i install i44 and make it run, I have downloaded the mod itself i44 v2666, there is a @i44 folder in it with lots of files, do i put it were @DayZ is, and how do i run it?
> 
> Thx




Invasion 1944 is best installed and run through playwithSix. which you can get from:http://play.withsix.com/

The DayZ:I44 mod you can get and run through dayzcommander. You need to install i44 from playwithsix first then dayzi44 through dayzcommander as dayzi44 is a mod that references i44 and cba. by installing through playwithsix, playwithsix should install the CBA mods needed for the mod to work right. The CBA mods allow actions like vaulting and attaching the bayonet and using the bayonet. There are a few dayzi44 servers but they are hit and miss right now. there are quite a few i44 servers though. there is an i44wasteland server called WmD. it is really quite good.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Everytime I die and reconnect it just brings me back with zero blood and a duplicated character with my corpse on the floor, cant reconnect without dying in 10 seconds


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Everytime I die and reconnect it just brings me back with zero blood and a duplicated character with my corpse on the floor, cant reconnect without dying in 10 seconds



several of us have had that problem before. It could be a MySQL issue or it could be just what happens when the server has not restarted in a bit. Server has been restarted. Problem fixed.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> several of us have had that problem before. It could be a MySQL issue or it could be just what happens when the server has not restarted in a bit. Server has been restarted. Problem fixed.



Got an offroader vehicle. Drove it over a dead body, which exploded the car and me and my friend. Damn buggy physics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

The issue is, is that I do not have auto restart setup so after about 6 hours it starts messing up and needs a restart. Yesterday was a LONG day for me and I feel asleep at 7:30 and did not wake up until work this morning. I will try to get a auto restart script installed today if I have some down time. maybe 2-3 hour restarts


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> The issue is, is that I do not have auto restart setup so after about 6 hours it starts messing up and needs a restart. Yesterday was a LONG day for me and I feel asleep at 7:30 and did not wake up until work this morning. I will try to get a auto restart script installed today if I have some down time. maybe 2-3 hour restarts



That's cool, I'll play for another hour or two tonight. Lack of a pistol certainly made it interesting, but it was fun all the same.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's cool, I'll play for another hour or two tonight. Lack of a pistol certainly made it interesting, but it was fun all the same.



Thats another thing I have to address is the global loadout. It need to be very limited with a mak pistol and no map. The whole fun is to loot and find the shit


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats another thing I have to address is the global loadout. It need to be very limited with a mak pistol and no map. The whole fun is to loot and find the shit



Yeah, we were discussing it. Makarov and maybe half a magazine, 1 bandage and 1 beans or something. Not even a compass at the start  Also torches are entirely useless.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have set the server to restart every 4 hours... lets just hope it works.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just increased loot spawns alittle, can someone get some free time to test?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just increased loot spawns alittle, can someone get some free time to test?


Sure thing. Just finished my exams. Did you add a couple survivor NPC spawns on the southern coast?


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Sure thing. Just finished my exams. Did you add a couple survivor NPC spawns on the southern coast?



They were already there... then removed. Heck, pretty much the entire map is a NPC warzone already.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> They were already there... then removed. Heck, pretty much the entire map is a NPC warzone already.



Yea, LOL north of the map were the ural spawns and NWAF/NEAF is a WARZONE of survivors vs military vs bandits.... It will make you work for those military barracks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well last night I started my quest to add more vehicles. I have about 20-30 vehicles in the coastal cities up to solnichny and will start making my way inland. These vehicles have been set to random health so they will require some work to get going. I did though place some in special places that only needed fuel. It took an hour and a half to get that far LOL. My goal is around 500-600 vehicles with atleast 3-4 vehicles in the small towns all over the map. Once I am done with the vehicles I will start on custom buildings and bases. My greatest issue right now is getting the server to auto restart. I have tried BEC and setup a restart schedule but the server does not follow it. If anyone has any experience with BEC and scheduling please help me out. The server has an issue after about 3-4 hours the AI stop moving and when you die it spawns you back in the place were you died passed out and bleeding but a server restart fixes it. Once all the bugs are worked out and its too our liking I want to start posting our server details on reddit and other dayz communities to get some traffic.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll be online in about 2 hours  May have to babysit some 16 year olds that think they're gonna get drunk tonight though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Server has now been updated with over 400 vehicles and 30 helis/planes and I doubt I will add more cause if you can't find one and fix it then you are blind. Next I will start adding in bases.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Server has now been updated with over 400 vehicles and 30 helis/planes and I doubt I will add more cause if you can't find one and fix it then you are blind. Next I will start adding in bases.



Sweet, I noticed a lot of vehicles. Had fun sneaking in the forest with a winchester, and got caught in the crossfire between 4 packs of AI with rifles and AR's. Took a couple out, but damn they good. Picked up an AK and then aborted while I cut my hair 

I'll go AI hunting again now.


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2013)

Any way to fix the invisible god mode NPC's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Any way to fix the invisible god mode NPC's?



I have not ran into any of those yet. Was this after the server had been up for a while?


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have not ran into any of those yet. Was this after the server had been up for a while?



Happens to me all the time. Especially if I'm driving or flying and park/land.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Happens to me all the time. Especially if I'm driving or flying and park/land.



Is this up near the airfield?


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this up near the airfield?



It can happen anywhere. I'm sure the issue has to do with respawn time and client latency. If there is a way to delay the NPC's from spawning for a few seconds, do that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> It can happen anywhere. I'm sure the issue has to do with respawn time and client latency. If there is a way to delay the NPC's from spawning for a few seconds, do that.



Turned down spawn time to 120 seconds from 30 and toned down up north quite a bit but added more survivor AI that does not shoot unless you shoot them.

Also adjusted heli patrols to uh1h and Mi7


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL me and Rcoon logged out right in the AI base, we made a terrible mistake.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Im going to adjust AI again WAY too many spawn


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok the restart script didn't work at all... I don't know what I am doing wrong but if anyone know of a program that will restart and application on a time schedule let me know.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 25, 2013)

Could you use the Windows Task Scheduler?
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766428.aspx


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Could you use the Windows Task Scheduler?
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766428.aspx



Hmmm I will check this out


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I will check this out



the concern there is some data might not get saved, if it restarts without warning progress will get lost


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok looked into task scheduler this morning and it is not a good choice. I also came across another method for installing BEC using DayzCC so I am going to be testing that method this morning. Server admin's PLEASE do not reset the server until after 12PM EST


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

Auto restarts are now fixed and occur ever 3 hours.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

I was on last nite and i cant see any of the ai.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> I was on last nite and i cant see any of the ai.



Re adjusted that today. You will see more AI


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 26, 2013)

brandon if u want help I ran my own server for awhile and have experience with the arma scripting. Also have access to the silent warrior anti hack.

Was gonna start up another one once standalone came out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> brandon if u want help I ran my own server for awhile and have experience with the arma scripting. Also have access to the silent warrior anti hack.
> 
> Was gonna start up another one once standalone came out.



Yea this scripting is a pain! Each server setup is different and I use DayzCC instead of Dayz.st/pwnoz0rs/reality


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea this scripting is a pain! Each server setup is different and I use DayzCC instead of Dayz.st/pwnoz0rs/reality



Ya it was a pain, I made full blown missions in regular arma for awhile so I've gotten used to the cluster that is arma scripting. But if you're interested in help just shoot me a pm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ya it was a pain, I made full blown missions in regular arma for awhile so I've gotten used to the cluster that is arma scripting. But if you're interested in help just shoot me a pm



Oh yea I def need it. My next thing is to get the weather fixed. I want it sunny all the time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 26, 2013)

O and as far as scheduled restarts, when I was running mine BEC was the way to go for that + setting up admins.

24 hour sunlight is as simple as setting ur long/lat to somewhere it stays sunny for a few hours and set the server time to static. This makes it reset to say noon at that long/lat everytime it restarts. And boom, 24/7 daylight.

Modifying weapon spawns and stuff like that is all easy too once you know where to look. I removed as50's from mine, and got rid of anything with a thermal scope. Made finding script kiddies easy, cause they always spawned an as50 or some crazy thermal scope weapon.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Loged back in had no truck what do?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> Loged back in had no truck what do?



I respawned the vehicles. There are 400 of them LOL



ShiBDiB said:


> O and as far as scheduled restarts, when I was running mine BEC was the way to go for that + setting up admins.
> 
> 24 hour sunlight is as simple as setting ur long/lat to somewhere it stays sunny for a few hours and set the server time to static. This makes it reset to say noon at that long/lat everytime it restarts. And boom, 24/7 daylight.
> 
> Modifying weapon spawns and stuff like that is all easy too once you know where to look. I removed as50's from mine, and got rid of anything with a thermal scope. Made finding script kiddies easy, cause they always spawned an as50 or some crazy thermal scope weapon.



I know I will need help getting arma 2 weapons into dayz


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2013)

If you even want to unban some vehicles, this post seems chock full of information: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/117313-how-to-spawn-custom-vehicles/?p=1112029

Seems like a bitch to do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey erocker I noticed u restarted the server from the control panel yesterday but it will not allow auto restarts after that. There is a special script that has to be ran to restart it I will pm u details


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Supplemental Update!*

DayZ Arma 3: the reason you should play the DayZ mod again







I’m inside of a wall, inside of a fire station. I see a fellow survivor—only not really, because I’m inside of a wall. Mashing V repeatedly, I slowly slide down to the ground floor of the four-story tower. As my feet touch the floor, I sprint back into the traversable interior of the fire station and begin the hunt. I step outside and immediately spot N3m3sis. Zeroing in on his head, I pull the trigger and he drops to the ground.

DayZ players everywhere anxiously await the impending launch of the DayZ Standalone’s alpha. People aren’t content with the dated graphics, the endless list of bugs, and the general state of the DayZ mod. DayZ Arma 3 is here to change that. The Zoombies team has ported the DayZ mod straight into Arma 3. You’ll be seeing the exact same models, zombies, and weapons rendered in the full glory of the Arma 3 engine. Let me be the first to say that it looks absolutely amazing.






Can something so beautiful really be the backdrop for a zombie game?
On my rig, DayZ Arma 3 runs much better than the standard DayZ mod—a credit to Bohemia’s Arma 3 optimization. Even if many of the textures are just upscaled, the difference in lighting and detail is terrific. Even the guns look amazing. In the DayZ mod, the Lee Enfield is abhorred by experienced players everywhere for being an aural flare gun. Shooting it alerts every zombie within an almost ridiculously large radius. In DayZ Arma 3, that same gun transforms into a beautiful amalgamation of wood and metal. It’s not functionally different, but it looks amazing. Throw in Arma 3′s improved physics and all the weapons feel as powerful as they look.






I hope he has knee pads.
The ragdoll physics of Arma 3 are hilariously applied to the zombies. One minute they’re alive and well, zigzagging across Chernarus for a chance to take a swipe at you. The next, they’re somersaulting backwards into the pavement. Seeing a zombie faceplant is inherently satisfying and makes killing zombies so much more fun.

Although the zombie animations are still awkward because of their tendency to random stop, player animations have seen some subtle improvements. There’s a distinct sense of weight that accompanies each stance—running, walking, or sprinting. I noticed each and every step that I took which is important in a game where being seen or heard is tantamount to being dead. Although many of the animations look nearly identical to their Arma 2 versions, additions like prone sprinting and a better walk animation go a long way towards making the game look tighter.






The Arma 3 inventory: I would be happy even if he didn’t have two guns.
There’s one thing that makes DayZ Arma 3 infinitely better than the original DayZ mod—inventory. Arma 2’s inventory system was never to meant to support a loot-driven game like DayZ. Zoombies has fully integrated Arma 3’s glorious, low-input inventory system with multiple inventory spaces (backpack and vest) as well as near instant interaction. Picking up an item isn’t nearly as hard as it used to be.

If you have ever had any interest at all in DayZ, go try this right now. DayZ TV has a great guide on how to get DayZ Arma 3 installed. Braver readers can visit the official site and figure it all out themselves. The bugs may not be fixed, but the games looks, feels, and plays so much better.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Supplemental Update!*
> 
> DayZ Arma 3: the reason you should play the DayZ mod again
> 
> ...



Host it, and then I will buy and play


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

now that looks like something i'm interested in. eagerly awaiting standalone.


----------



## raptori (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Host it, and then I will buy and play



For everyone who currently plays DayZ, you will need to re-download Arma 2, 3 and OA to start fresh otherwise it won't work or be littered with warning messages.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2013)

*08/06/2013 Standalone UPDATE!*










The standalone version of DayZ still needs a little more time in the grave before it can arise and walk the Earth, but that doesn’t mean that the zombie game’s developer isn’t making progress.
DayZ Standalone project lead Dean Hall just released a new video on his blog that gives fans an update about the title’s current status along with a large dose of gameplay.  Hall explains that despite a desire to release the game in an early state, it’s still not ready due to a few issues.
“We were trying to see if we could release an alpha [test] based on the current [build of the game], but the results were [negative],” Hall says in the video. “The build is not ready for release. We’re pushing forward to our next milestone and working on the issues that were presented with what we’ve done so far.”
Hall says the biggest problem right now is something called the “multiplayer network bubble,” which refers to a very specific technology DayZ will use to improve performance and security over the DayZ mod. The original DayZ (not DayZ Standalone) is a user-created add-on for the open-world first-person shooter Arma II from developer Bohemia Interactive. Now that Hall is breaking DayZ away from Arma II, he can change things like how the game interfaces with the server that hosts the game world.
“What [multiplayer network bubble] means is that players only receive updates [from the DayZ server] based on their vicinity,” said Hall. “At the moment, in Arma II [and the DayZ mod] the game receives updates from everything that occurs on the map.”
That works well for Arma II, which is an open-world multiplayer shooter, but it doesn’t work for DayZ. The zombie game has over 100,000 items, thousands of zombies, and hundreds of players on a server. DayZ Standalone doesn’t benefit from updating all of that information for each player. The game’s maps are so gigantic that something changing several in-game miles away won’t have any impact on an individual’s experience.
“As players move around the world [in DayZ Standalone], they’re only receiving updates for things that are close to them,” he said. “This gives us good performance and a lot more security.”
Hackers are common in the DayZ mod. The global nature of the updates enables hackers to get into the code and change everything for everyone simultaneously. Hall is hoping the network bubble will make that a lot more difficult since it limits the data that those hacking programs can access.
The developer wants to fully test this system out before releasing the alpha version of the game, but he’s hoping the team can accomplish that soon.
The DayZ mod is currently available for free but requires Arma II and the Arma II: Combined Operations expansion pack. Following the massive success of the mod, Arma developer Bohemia hired Hall and is helping him develop DayZ Standalone.

Read more at http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/05/over-15-minutes-of-dayz-standalone-gameplay/#4B5JZBI4HuxVbkoR.99 

Here is the latest multiplayer screenshots that show teamwork!


















































SOURCE:http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> *08/06/2013 Standalone UPDATE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 YES FLIPPING BAYONET 

Yes I`m Happy to see one in game wonder if you can use it as melee ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok I got tired of a semi vanilla server so I have been looking into DayZ Overwatch which is like breaking point but better so now TPU has one! Its the same IP address as the other one. Just startup DayZ Commander and install DayZ Overwatch then add server to favorites.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got tired of a semi vanilla server so I have been looking into DayZ Overwatch which is like breaking point but better so now TPU has one! Its the same IP address as the other one. Just startup DayZ Commander and install DayZ Overwatch then add server to favorites.



What's the ip again?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> What's the ip again?



IT was about 5 or 6 pages back queer



brandonwh64 said:


> I also have been making one yesterday powered by a Dell power edge with dual xeon quads and 8GB of ram on a 100MB pipe. it is not up yet but hopefully will be this morning. It will be a full public server and will add mods when I can.
> 
> 205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 14, 2013)

That devblog... For something they were hoping to release it doesn't look much better than the mod. Actually minus the buggy looking inventory and some character customization this looks like the mod. I'm more hopeful in a ARMA 3 version being enjoyable than this.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> IT was about 5 or 6 pages back queer



Added it to Dayz Commander, and I cant connect


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Added it to Dayz Commander, and I cant connect



Its because its down ATM. I am doing some cleanup cause the other server files were making errors.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its because its down ATM. I am doing some cleanup cause the other server files were making errors.



You want any Server RAM or 10k HDDs or CPUs? I have 9 Dual CPU 2U servers laying around that need a home.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 14, 2013)

Just stopping by to see if Ducky was posting about the I44 mod


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You want any Server RAM or 10k HDDs or CPUs? I have 9 Dual CPU 2U servers laying around that need a home.



If its free I want them, I've been tempted to build a minecraft build


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2013)

The overwatch server is now up and running on a 4 hour restart schedule. I added in 180 more vehicles this morning as well as auto refuel. I believe that is the only add ons I will do. There is a metric SHIT TON of loot so you wont go empty handed. There is roughly 15 heli's on the server and most are the little one person mini copter.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> The overwatch server is now up and running on a 4 hour restart schedule. I added in 180 more vehicles this morning as well as auto refuel. I believe that is the only add ons I will do. There is a metric SHIT TON of loot so you wont go empty handed. There is roughly 15 heli's on the server and most are the little one person mini copter.



Already found a uh1h, just need a main rotor


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok there was a update for overwatch today that kinda pissed me off but I had to update anyway. The server is running 0.2.3 now and I have posted the change log below...



> Dayz Overwatch 0.2.3 is now released in download section, should be on Dayz commander shortly.
> 
> Changelog 0.2.3
> 
> ...




*EDIT*


I also added a new AI called Dayz Bandit AI and it works ALOT better than sarge AI. Also I can create static AI spawns really easy so may have the island run by AI.


*EDITx2*

Got the new web interface setup!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok there was a update for overwatch today that kinda pissed me off but I had to update anyway. The server is running 0.2.3 now and I have posted the change log below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Wanna play a bit?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

There has been between 4-6 players on all day almost which is MUCH more than the old server was getting. I may play later you know I was out late last night and had to turn around and get up at 6:30AM for a full day of work


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> There has been between 4-6 players on all day almost which is MUCH more than the old server was getting. I may play later you know I was out late last night and had to turn around and get up at 6:30AM for a full day of work



KK well I'm on Ts and will prob be on until like 3am


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2013)

as a serious question and not a troll:


are you dayZ players still interested in this, after seeing 7 days to die?

i was very interested in standalone, but 7D2D has blown it away


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> as a serious question and not a troll:
> 
> 
> are you dayZ players still interested in this, after seeing 7 days to die?
> ...



Indeedly do there are. I didnt really read into 7D2D but I still like dayz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> as a serious question and not a troll:
> 
> 
> are you dayZ players still interested in this, after seeing 7 days to die?
> ...



The mechanics of the game are nice but its too cartoony/minecraft style for me to like BUT it does have some good concepts on base building and loot details.

As for the server I just added 3 AI heli patrols that can be over taken and they have loot on them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

After our little issue last night, erocker suggested I limit or take off AI in the server. Today I created a base at Altar that is guarded by AI (LOTS OF THEM). This base has around 12 weapons crates along with heli's and medical supplies. The only parts of the map that have AI now are the air fields, devils castle, and Altar. All new spawn's will not have to worry unless they are near balota.


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2013)

Good, the only bad thing is I logged out at NWAF and ai shootedmy heli


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Good, the only bad thing is I logged out at NWAF and ai shootedmy heli



The AI triggers were the WORST at the NWAF so I say log in and RUN!

Also everyone feel free to post the servers info on other sites such as reddit


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Yay!



Nope. AI is still everywhere and is completely OP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Nope. AI is still everywhere and is completely OP.



Hmmm thats odd. I did what the readme says to create custom triggers but maybe I missed something. I will research more today.

*EDIT*


Ok I fixed it! Turns out I edited the wrong file so now the only AI spawns are the ones I previously mentioned. I tested by fast traveling to all the cities on the coast and looting for a little bit checking the map for AI to spawn and there is no triggers on the map for any of the coastal cities except balota airfield.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 21, 2013)

Have you normalized your database? Like normalization 1-3, 3rd level being ideal


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Have you normalized your database? Like normalization 1-3, 3rd level being ideal



I have no clue


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have no clue



If you normalize the database, you should nto have to restart your server so often. The problem with the Hive DB is that it is a high latency style DB. It also is not normalized in general. it is something each server admin needs to do. This is also why the DayZ devs say they can't add ACRE support. They claim that the radio IDs and stuff are not going to work and all that jazz. If your database is something like DB2 and normalized to level 3, you should have no problem adding in damn near ANY mod. What a DayZ server needs is a low latency SQL server model. The Hive DB is based on a system made by Facebook.called hadoop. Hive SQL statements are actually HQL not SQL. They are similar but are actually very limited. They are useful but not as good as SQL. 



			
				http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/infosphere/hadoop/hive/ said:
			
		

> Hive looks very much like traditional database code with SQL access. However, because Hive is based on Hadoop and MapReduce operations, there are several key differences. The first is that Hadoop is intended for long sequential scans, and because Hive is based on Hadoop, you can expect queries to have a very high latency (many minutes). This means that Hive would not be appropriate for applications that need very fast response times, as you would expect with a database such as DB2. Finally, Hive is read-based and therefore not appropriate for transaction processing that typically involves a high percentage of write operations.



If the hive actually uses MySQL and is just called that in the DayZ community then you can and should normalize the database. By normalize I mean: 





			
				https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database_normalization said:
			
		

> the process of organizing the fields and tables of a relational database to minimize redundancy and dependency. Normalization usually involves dividing large tables into smaller (and less redundant) tables and defining relationships between them. The objective is to isolate data so that additions, deletions, and modifications of a field can be made in just one table and then propagated through the rest of the database using the defined relationships.



Take a look at About.com's article about normalization and why it is important.
http://databases.about.com/od/specificproducts/a/normalization.htm



			
				http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/05/16/sql-server-high-performance-inserts/ said:
			
		

> Let’s imagine that we’re building the data layer for a multiplayer game. The data layer probably contains tons of different persistent storage devices – user logs, game activity diagnostic data, auction houses, persistent user data, and so on.
> 
> If you ever see this kind of code, this is by far the worst thing you can ever do:
> 
> ...



hope that quote helped. I kinda pulled from several parts of the post to create the quote.

I have been reading the DayZ forums on the hive database and they mention sql files but not how they are processed or even if they are normalized. But if they are actually using the Facebook based HIVE system, that is not good. It causes so many problems with game servers and latency. The high latency allows you to dupe items since the database can take several minutes to query your items.

I hope that made sense. ^_^


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't seen a private hive not use SQL in some form or another.



> •Eliminate duplicative columns from the same table.
> •Create separate tables for each group of related data and identify each row with a unique column or set of columns (the primary key).



This is already done in DayZ. There are not duplicative columns and all tables are separate. Most of the folks who have made private DayZ servers (especially with Overwatch) have implemented these things.

Basically these optimizations only apply to someone who is building a server client from scratch.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys just enjoyed an hour or so play on this server,Was fun as hell in zed land  If you guys want to check out the this Epoch server your more then welcome to come on in,We run friendly non pvp server and in Epoch you spend more time looking for loot like gold ,also building crafting... and we have towing (only Mi-8-17 helis ch47 for lifting) Bandit Ai that roams but is so turned down not like Sarges AI that uses hax .....LOL So if your in the mood tonight come check it out will post your over-watch one in our server too 

Link to server info http://arma2.swec.se/server/data/382164

Video one of our players made when we went to Epoch Cypher was his name And you see me in it (MED) NuclearFallOut 

DayZ Epoch. A look into the trading side of the ap...

Im also an admin so if you come in when im on just ask for help ,I will come down to coast pick you up and give you some gold(1 Brief case) when we get to traders. 

So i will see you on either server from now on yours Rocks too Take care guys ..


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 23, 2013)

Where is this mythical "altar" you speak of. I wish to travel there and loot it to hell.
Oh and I think there is another issue with AI.
I was driving around airfield in a BTR 40, just running over AI. For some reason they will not shoot at this vehicle. I do not know if it is the same for *all* armoured vehicles.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Where is this mythical "altar" you speak of. I wish to travel there and loot it to hell.
> Oh and I think there is another issue with AI.
> I was driving around airfield in a BTR 40, just running over AI. For some reason they will not shoot at this vehicle. I do not know if it is the same for *all* armoured vehicles.



true they wont and yes for all armoured vehicles,try to get out next time and see if they shoot you,I did ounce and got it right in the manhood with double barrel shotgun welding lady bandit ....Ironic


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Where is this mythical "altar" you speak of. I wish to travel there and loot it to hell.
> Oh and I think there is another issue with AI.
> I was driving around airfield in a BTR 40, just running over AI. For some reason they will not shoot at this vehicle. I do not know if it is the same for *all* armoured vehicles.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/Capture004.jpg


Thanks a lot, I was a little bit tired when I was playing last night and couldn't find it on the map.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its ok ALmost, cause I tried to clean up the DB of destroyed vehicles and managed to delete the weapons crates.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok ALmost, cause I tried to clean up the DB of destroyed vehicles and managed to delete the weapons crates.


Ahh, no problem. Erocker and I were wondering where all the crates were when we got to altar.
We had a lot of fun today driving in a pimped out yellow 350z with some gang art on it. That thing would hit 100+ on the grass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2013)

For some reason they will spawn when the server is restarted but after the first person opens them they despawn so I gotta do more research. I may take that base out for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2013)

Fixed the weapons crates by editing the server_cleanup.sqf and taking out some ammobox protective crap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 28, 2013)

**Exciting NEWS!* 8/28/2013*

*Release 1.7.7.2 Updated Change log*


============
DayZ Mod Changelog
============

Version 1.8 (due to the game changes added version has been updated to reflect)
---------------

** Release Between -  07/09/2013 - 14/09/2013*

Affected addons:

* dayz
* dayz_anim
* dayz_code
* dayz_server
* st_bunnyhop
* st_collision
* st_evasive

Serverside affected addons:

 dayz_server (server admins only)
 Mission (server admins only) (Prerequisites) Downloaded from http://www.silentspy...sion-generator/
 BattlEye-Filters (server admins only)
 SQL Files (server admins only)

Changes:

* [NEW] - Completely reworked inventory design.
* [NEW] - Spawn selection. (Balota, Berenzino, Cherno, Elektro, Kamenka, Solnichniy and Random) Server admins can choose to enable/disable. (DEFAULT: ENABLED)
* [NEW] - You may now access another player's gear if they are unconscious.
* [NEW] - Medbox1 and foodbox1 found at infected camps.
* [NEW] - Medbox1 added to hospital
* [NEW] - Object orientation system for better placement (will allow more control on object placement tents, stash, camo nets, tanktraps, sandbags, wirefence)
* [NEW] - Added item Camonet. (Helicrash, Military)
* [NEW] - Camo nets will be removed within 24 hours of owners death.
* [NEW] - Loot locations (Land_a_stationhouse, Land_HouseV2_04_interier, Land_Mil_Barracks_i, Land_SS_hangar)
* [NEW] - Log Suspicious weapons, kills with local vehicles and one shoot kills.
* [NEW] - Hold/carry functionality to gear.
* [NEW] - Weapon switch 1, 2, 3 keys function as hotkey. (1 => rifle, 2 => pistol, 3 => melee)
* [NEW] - Added plants model antihack.
* [NEW] - Death screen function. (Player will be moved to lobby after a 5 second timeout.)
* [NEW] - ShackTac Movement addons - This addon causes your weapon collision with the environment to be significantly toned down, meaning that you can now move sideways through doorways and generally find CQB to be enjoyable, versus feel like a rusted robot trying to navigate a terrifying alien world called 'indoors'. Try it out and see, it's simple and very noticeable.
* [NEW] - Vehicle - UH1H_DZ2 with Desert Skin.
* [NEW] - Crafting system implemented (All recipes must be discovered by crafting).
* [NEW] - Fishing has now been added.
* [NEW] - 1 new food item, 1 New melee weapon, New fish models.
* [NEW] - Crafted Traps. (Punji Trap, Tripwire (Cans), Tripwire (Decoy), Tripwire (Flare), Tripwire (Smoke), Tripwire (Grenade), Bear Trap (Grenade), Bear Trap (Flare), Bear Trap (Smoke))
* [NEW] - Crafted Medical. (Makeshift Bandage, Makeshift Splint (Wood), Makeshift Splint (Metal), Bloodbag (Transfusion Ready))
* [NEW] - Crafted Weapons. (Nailed Bat, Barbed Wire Bat, Sledge Bat, Batchete, Chloroform Rag, Makeshift Machete, Makeshift Sledgehammer)

* [FIXED] - Readded Bear trap to loot tables. (TrapBear)
* [FIXED] - Zed direction issue when under chase condition. (should stop them keep turning)
* [FIXED] - Issue where you'd get stuck after the tackle animation.
* [FIXED] - Infection divide by zero error.
* [FIXED] - Updated all zed movement systems to fall in line with the re-added LOS and Angle of attack checks. (This should improve zeds reaction times & make sure target is in hitting range)
* [FIXED] - Balanced Zed damage Normal returned to .7 Viral kept at 50% higher rate. (Both types can still knock players unconscious)
* [FIXED] - Viral zed's base damage updated to be Normal zed's highest damage output.
* [FIXED] - Small updated to overall damage output.
* [FIXED] - Major dupe, reconnect dupe and body dupe.
* [FIXED] - DayZ Loadingscreen if people have ACR.
* [FIXED] - Eating and drinking in vehicles.
* [FIXED] - Infection will now be properly removed at tents after logout
* [FIXED] - Re-added Beartrap to loot tables.
* [FIXED] - Death body doesn't disappear any more if the player disconnected too fast.
* [FIXED] - BattleFieldClearance antihack.
* [FIXED] - Hospital wallhack.
* [FIXED] - Antihack.
* [FIXED] - Removed benches in the middle of the NWAF barracks entrance.
* [FIXED] - Loot will now be more random within the weaponholders. (We wont allow two items of the same type in each pile)
* [FIXED] - Medical actions performed in vehicles now work properly.
* [FIXED] - BIS_Effects AirDestruction bug that sets the world on fire.

* [UPDATED] - Quick switch now has action menu swapping.
* [UPDATED] - PV optimization. (should remove some unwanted traffic)
* [UPDATED] - Czech, German, Spanish, French and Russian stringtable.
* [UPDATED] - Missionfile is now much smaller.
* [UPDATED] - Replaced combat roll with Shacktac Bunny Hop.
* [UPDATED] - Removed attack call from FSM due to latency. Playing who spawned the zed may not be the player the zed is attacking.
* [UPDATED] - Security updates.
* [UPDATED] - Updated hospital loot.
* [UPDATED] - Increased angle of attack.
* [UPDATED] - Infection base chance.
* [UPDATED] - Removed all trash items from building loot tables and replaced with a generic table (better organisation)
* [UPDATED] - Viral Workers have now been assigned home locations. (MilitarySpecial, Military,Industrial) (harder to spot)
* [UPDATED] - Viral Villagers have now been assigned home locations. (Supermarket,Farm,Residential) (easy to spot)
* [UPDATED] - Max smoke target range to 50.
* [UPDATED] - Loot spawning radius reduced from 120 to 70.
* [UPDATED] - Spawn delay reduced from 300 to 150.
* [UPDATED] - Humanity gain over time for bandits.
* [UPDATED] - Auto continue when mission loads for first time.
* [UPDATED] - Antiwallhack.
* [UPDATED] - Land_Mil_Guardhouse Now spawn's a max of 3 zeds down from the default of 6
* [UPDATED] - Players may now administer antibiotics to other players
* [UPDATED] - Players may now switch seats while in a helicopter (back seat, gunner, pilot).
* [UPDATED] - Removed non SD mags from SD weapons, Removed SD mags from non SD weapons. (weapon configs)

* [REMOVED] - Vehicle damage spam log.
* [REMOVED] - Collision system from tents, stash's, camo nets (Should allow storage system to be placed in better locations)
* [REMOVED] - Difficulty system due to issues with official hive. (Official hive cant hold multiple difficulty levels)
* [REMOVED] - Removed ArmA 2 squad command menu (0-9 or F1-F12)

*Above is the proposed change log for release between -  07/09/2013 - 14/09/2013
Change log has already been passed by Rocket. Hopefully the next release's should follow pretty fast.*

Source: Dayz Forums/R4Z0R


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Have you ever thought about how DayZ came to be? Here is Dean Halls experience surviving an almost death experience that fueled his idea for DayZ!*


Dean Hall was close to death in the jungles of Brunei. It was December 2010 and the officer cadet in the New Zealand army was alone on a survival-training mission. Given only two days’ worth of food for 20 days, he supplemented his diet with raw fish and ferns. He slept on a bed of sticks, and by the end of the mission he’d lost 44 pounds from his already lean frame. There were other trainees out there, and he started to plot raids on their food supplies. He thought of himself as an honorable person, but he was too hungry for honor. As he approached one man’s camp, the guy spotted him and tossed him some rancid ramen. Hall boiled the noodles and wolfed them down.

That night, as water pooled around his bed and ramen roiled his stomach, he imagined himself inside his favorite videogame, a military simulation for PCs called Arma 2. He had been playing it since its release in 2009 and often spent three to four hours a day on the game. Now, lying on the jungle floor, his feverish imagination turned Arma 2 into something different. He visualized a new kind of game, one in which there were no missions, no objectives, and no ability to simply be respawn when killed. You had one life, and if you lost it, you lost everything.

Physically, Hall was a mess when he emerged from the jungle — he underwent emergency surgery for an intestinal blockage. But intellectually, he was energized by his visions and inspired to build a new Arma 2 modification. Amateur game mods have been popular since the 1990s, when players adapted first-person shooters like Wolfenstein 3D and Quake to create entirely new games. Mods can’t run on their own — they operate in conjunction with the underlying game — and are usually given away online by the \0xFCberfans who code them. The high-water mark came in 1999, when two gamers turned the science fiction world of Half-Life into a terrorist-versus-soldier battle zone called Counter-Strike. It was so popular, gamemaker Valve bought it in 2000 and released it as a stand-alone title, eventually selling more than 25 million units.

A savvy programmer, Hall had created lots of Arma 2 mods, adding new weapons and vehicles to the game, and even new missions. But what he had in mind now was fundamentally different. Typically, games try not to frustrate players; if your character is killed, you aren’t forced to start over from the beginning. But Hall thought this stripped gaming of emotion and drama. He wanted to reproduce what he had experienced in the jungle, something filled with agony, frustration, and fear. “I wanted it to be brutal,” he says.

In a hotel room in Singapore, Hall began coding. In his new game, players would begin with almost nothing, stranded in the middle of a barren land, forced to hunt for supplies. If they were killed, they’d lose everything and have to start over. The only mission: Survive.

“HALL WANTED TO REPRODUCE WHAT HE HAD EXPERIENCED IN THE JUNGLE: AGONY, FRUSTRATION, AND FEAR.”

Eventually he hit on the idea to replace Arma‘s terrorists with zombies, but the undead would actually be the least of a player’s concerns. Hall was designing the game as a social experiment: Every time a player logged in, they’d be pitted against other players also hunting for supplies. Players would compete for limited food, water, and weaponry, and their anxiety would make them more deadly than the brain-eaters. The gameplay re-created his feeling of isolation in the jungle, surrounded by dozens of starving strangers, any of whom might be plotting to steal his meager supplies just as he was plotting to steal theirs. Hall wanted the possibility of dying and losing everything to drive players to kill other survivors in order to steal their rations. He would call the game Day Z, a twist on D-Day.

Bohemia Interactive, the Czech company behind Arma 2, actively encourages fans to mess with its game, so there were already hundreds of Arma 2 offshoots. When Hall was building a mod, he would frequently contact a Bohemia developer named Ivan Buchta, usually with an esoteric code question. But after returning from the jungle, Hall had become bored, and this time, while working to finish Day Z in his spare time, he wrote to ask whether Bohemia was hiring. “I was impressed with the mods he’d made in the past,” Buchta says. “We needed help on Arma 3, so we agreed to bring him on.”

It wasn’t a great deal for Hall. He’d have to buy his own ticket to the Czech Republic, take a leave of absence from the New Zealand army (which allows two-year absences), and be paid less than he had been making as a lowly second lieutenant. But he took the job; he was thrilled at the prospect of being in the birthplace of his favorite game. It was like a die-hard Star Wars fan getting hired by Lucasfilm.

Still, when he arrived at Bohemia, he decided not to tell Buchta or anyone else about what he was working on. “I knew they’d think zombies were stupid,” he says. “They’re all hardcore realism military junkies, so I kind of felt embarrassed that I was making a zombie mod.” He decided just to put Day Z online. He figured a few hundred people would play and no one else would notice.

Within weeks, though, players flocked to the game. By the end of its first month, Day Z had attracted 10,000 users, and Hall decided he’d better mention it to Buchta. Sure enough, Buchta was dismissive. The company was gunning to finish its latest Arma release. He didn’t have time for zombies.

But days later Buchta loaded Day Z to check it out. The game placed him near an old warehouse. He had a baseball cap and not much else. He quickly found an old handgun with no bullets. There were zombies in the distance and the threat of other players killing him for his gun. The scenery was just like Arma 2, but everything seemed different. “I felt really naked,” he says. Most first-person shooters equip newbies with guns and enough ammo to survive a sustained firefight. Now Buchta was scrounging for bullets and counting them carefully. “I’m a professional game developer, but I was immediately scared and tense,” he says. “Games don’t usually work like that on me.”

Buchta messaged Marek Spanel, who co-owned Bohemia with his brother Ondrej, and told them to try the game. The brothers had formed the company in 1999 and spent most of their lives playing videogames together. Now they spawned into the game simultaneously and discovered that they’d been placed miles apart. They began to move toward each other, dodging zombies and other players. It took more than an hour of nail-biting evasion to rendezvous. “Walking for half an hour in a game would usually be boring. But just doing that, I felt stronger emotions than I’d ever felt in Arma,” Marek Spanel says.

To play Hall’s game, users had to buy Arma 2 for about $20. At that point, Arma 2 had been out for three years and was nearing the end of its life cycle. Arma 3 was supposed to jump-start the company’s sales, but suddenly purchases of Arma 2 started ticking up. By June, around 20,000 players were using Arma 2 to play Day Z. By early July, there were 405,000 users, and it didn’t stop there. In August more than 1 million people were playing Day Z. Arma 2 was suddenly a top-selling PC game. In the three years before Hall put Day Z online, Arma 2 had sold 1 million copies. Now it sold a million more in just a few months.

The guy who’d arrived at the company as a junior designer five months before now seemed to hold the keys to its future. Bohemia, meanwhile, had raked in millions from the boom in Arma 2 sales, and Spanel wanted to build on that success. So when Hall said he wanted to turn Day Z into a stand-alone game, Spanel offered him a promotion from junior designer to project lead, the top spot.

Hall was ecstatic. He now had a large team of people implementing his every idea. He requested a discharge from the military and started refining the Day Z world. Originally supplies appeared in the open, lying on the ground. Now those necessities were harder to find, hidden in cupboards or under beds. He also populated the game with hundreds of public domain books like War of the Worlds and Moby-Dick. Maybe players would find a quiet place to read away from the zombie apocalypse.

He had been in the Czech Republic for only a few months — he was still living out of a suitcase — but his signing bonus gave him enough money to buy a house. The problem was, he wasn’t sure where he might settle. His military discharge was pending — he could go anywhere. Plus, he was powerfully interested in collecting experiences that might inform his gameplay. In 2006 he had climbed Mount Cook, New Zealand’s highest peak, and thought that it would be interesting to explore the idea of coding a mountain-climbing game. He also felt he was capable of much more than the lowly 12,316-foot peak, so he decided to pay $100,000 to climb Mount Everest. “Dean is part crazy,” Spanel says. “In the middle of the most successful project of his life, he leaves for two months to climb Everest.”

Using a Sabre portable satellite modem he brought to Nepal, Hall approved design changes and budgets and IM’d with the coders building the game. “So here I am, at Everest Base Camp,” he posted to the Day Z development Tumblr on April 15, 2013, and then, from 17,717 feet, offered a rundown of the new features his team was coding into the game: The world would look more battered, there’d be radios for communicating with other players, and the zombies’ movements would be more, um, realistic. Though he’d arranged the mountaineering trip in a burst of enthusiasm, he tried to convince everyone otherwise. “Although the timing is poor for my sabbatical, it is not something planned on a whim and involves nonrefundable costs of up to $100K.”

On May 16 he began his summit attempt. The weather was clear, and he made good time: By 12:01 am on the 21st, he was less than four hours from the peak. The Hillary Step, a 40-foot wall of rock and ice and the last obstacle before the summit, loomed ahead. He started to move toward it when he heard a distress call from his climbing partner up above. “There’s a guy dying here,” the voice crackled over the radio. “What do I do?”

Hall ascended to the dying man’s position; it was a Bangladeshi climber from another group who had been left for dead. He was clipped into the same rope they were ascending, and he wasn’t moving. Hall’s sherpa grabbed the man’s hand. It was limp; he couldn’t tell if the man was breathing. “His position and posture symbolized absolute desperation and sadness,” Hall wrote later in a blog entry.

They were only an hour from the summit, and they debated whether to abort their climb to try to save the man. Hall’s partner was distraught — he wanted to help even if that meant abandoning the climb. Hall had no such ambivalence. “I thought I would have reacted differently, but when I looked at him, I realized that there was just nothing we could do,” Hall says. “I felt really sad, but I figured he was dead or he was about to die.” Hall persuaded his partner to keep moving, and they scrambled past the dying man. “It was a Day Z moment,” Hall says grimly. The man died, and his body was left behind, encased in snow and ice.

An hour later, Hall reached the summit. “The sight was so breathtaking it was like being slapped in the face,” he recalled on the blog. “I immediately started crying … I’ve thought a lot about how to summarize that feeling, and the best I can do is to say that if there is a God, then it’s like looking upon his face.”

Four days later he was back in Prague, funneling the experience into the haunting, morally fraught environment of the new Day Z. The game, he hopes, will force others to confront their own humanity. It comes out this fall.

Source!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dayz overwatch 0.2.4 server back up with the latest update!

205.144.212.5:2302

Changelog

Dayz Overwatch 0.2.4 is now released in download section, should be on Dayz commander shortly. 

Changelog 0.2.4

Changed - Loot chance reduced for residential buildings and supermarket.
Changed - A few Public Event Handlers moved client side.
Changed - Unbanned weapons: M110 NV, L115A3 LRR & L110A1
Changed - Biplanes now have a M240 gun on them.
Changed - New Cleanup script, replacing the server_cleanup.fsm


Fixed - CfgTownGenerator
Fixed - V2 Signatures

Added - Weapons: SVDK, Bush ACR Aimpoint, Bush ACR ACOG EGLM Black, Ctar 21 Mars, Ctar 21 ACOG M203, Magp Masada Aimpoint.
Added -  New Vehicles: Humvee M2, Humvee M240, MTVR, Ural CDF, Camel US, CPD_DZ & CPD_u_DZ
Added - New ammobox - containing 6.8 Stanag Rounds
Added - Flashlight, chem light, flares and NVGoggles added back in loot table.


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2013)

I think the AI is messed up again. Any way to "dumb it down"?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> I think the AI is messed up again. Any way to "dumb it down"?



I forgot to import in my original static spawns but I will tonight. Had to pretty much redo the entire server from scratch. Finished adding in the custom AI base at altar at 4:45PM before I left work so I do not know if it works or not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2013)

New spawn triggers and markers are set for the AI. I am in TS if you want to test out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2013)

If anyone wants to play tonight I found some bad ass servers for overwatch!

208.167.247.35:6666
208.167.247.35:5555
208.167.247.35:4444


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2013)

DayZ 1.8 Test patch is available!

http://se1.dayz.nu/latest/.1.8-PublicTesting/@Dayz-1.8-D-PublicTest.rar

To install do this!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9NdHIqK-nbYSDl3eEd2T0V6cUU/edit?pli=1



> Version 1.8
> ---------------
> 
> * 14/08/2013 - Release Data
> ...


----------



## Horrux (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, nice update! Is there any word on the stand-alone version of the game? Last I heard it was going to be ready by December... 2012.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2013)

Horrux said:


> Wow, nice update! Is there any word on the stand-alone version of the game? Last I heard it was going to be ready by December... 2012.



Nothing yet but rocket has been attending many shows such as pax and E3 showing the latest version of the standalone. I am waiting on it and hoping they do the right thing before releasing it to the public.

I have been testing 1.8 for the mod and the new inventory system is WAY better! Also now you can have a main weapon and a melee weapon equipped at the same time so no more having to kill zombies with a lee enfield or 1911 and waste ammo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2013)

DayZ Client and server patch 1.8 full release! Should be on DayZ commander today!

http://se1.dayz.nu/latest/1.8/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2013)

**Exciting NEWS!* 10/14/2013*

*HOTFIX 1.8.0.3 Updated Change log*




> USE THIS ARMA 2 OA BETA: 103718
> 
> The ideal place to post bugs is:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 15, 2013)

Tempted to host my own server again..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Tempted to host my own server again..



Go Linux Hosting!!!!!!!

If I had the spare hardware and connection, I would host myself. As it is, the only spare networking gear I have is 1 Catalyst 2950 Switch.

If I did, I would nab a CentOS server host for ArmA 2 DayZ. Less system resources used, free on cost, free version of RHEL, more stable, made for 99.999% 24/7/365 uptime.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

A few more screenshots of the stand alone have been released.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2013)

i am really surprised they kept development going. i would definitely like to see what the final multiplayer version looks and plays like. we all had some epic times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am really surprised they kept development going. i would definitely like to see what the final multiplayer version looks and plays like. we all had some epic times.



Since bohemia interactive is on board they have made a lot of progress but I knew when rocket said last year that it would be done by xmas that there was no way in hell. I do not even see it being ready to even test by this xmas.


----------



## Veeshush (Oct 29, 2013)

Last time I played, I don't know, last year or something, every server I went on was just really laggy. I was getting really low FPS. 

So, I guess what I'm asking is, what are the better servers to play on and how is it running currently?


----------



## Vario (Oct 29, 2013)

I tried playing and it was such a nuisance to set up.  Then when a game finally was working my truck flew 40 feet up into the air then landed on its side and I got eaten.

Blah.  Fuggit.  Total waste of $40 for all the arma junk.  I used to play Operation Flashpoint and would have hoped games would have gone somewhere in 10 years, guess not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

Vario said:


> I tried playing and it was such a nuisance to set up.  Then when a game finally was working my truck flew 40 feet up into the air then landed on its side and I got eaten.
> 
> Blah.  Fuggit.  Total waste of $40 for all the arma junk.  I used to play Operation Flashpoint and would have hoped games would have gone somewhere in 10 years, guess not.



Dayz is just a mod for arma 2 and some like it and some don't. It does have a large fan base that keeps on coming back due to the fact the game was made to mod. There are tons of fun player based mods for arma but it goes back to the base game itself and if you don't like it from the start then your going to have a bad time in the mods.


----------



## Veeshush (Oct 29, 2013)

Vario said:


> I tried playing and it was such a nuisance to set up.  Then when a game finally was working my truck flew 40 feet up into the air then landed on its side and I got eaten.



That makes me want to play more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2013)

the game was really fun until people starting "doing the dupe!"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

I really do not see how its "too hard" to setup? Its simple, install arma2/operation arrowhead, start both of them to the main screen, then install dayzcommander and download the vanilla dayz mod and latest arma2 patch, then PROFIT...?



Easy Rhino said:


> the game was really fun until people starting "doing the dupe!"



LOL they fixed most of the duping but not its all kill on sight so makes it kinda boring.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

gta7 will be out on pc before dayz stand alone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> gta7 will be out on pc before dayz stand alone.



LOL + that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2013)

During testing "SmashT" went up against a group of survivors and it didn't go well. With the new system players can bound and take people hostage.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> During testing "SmashT" went up against a group of survivors and it didn't go well. With the new system players can bound and take people hostage.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PdlSgdI.png



can i rape them?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2013)

Light through a window posted 2 hours ago by Rocket. 

http://imgur.com/mQpnKk8

WAT DOES IT MEAN?!?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Light through a window posted 2 hours ago by Rocket.
> 
> http://imgur.com/mQpnKk8
> 
> WAT DOES IT MEAN?!?!



HL3 confirmed!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> HL3 confirmed!



All hail the Valve gods!!! VALVE


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh BTW I have a custom DayZ 1.8.0.3 server up today. 205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 5, 2013)

Where the F is the standalone!?#!@

I've never been a fan of rocket or his half assed dev team.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Where the F is the standalone!?#!@
> 
> I've never been a fan of rocket or his half assed dev team.



His team is practically BI now with an exception of the key people who helped him start. It is coming along slowly but as long as they get it right then it would be worth the wait. Also there is no sense releasing at this time cause BF4 and COD:G just released and it would kill the standalone.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://th01.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...rror_of_green_mountain_by_mrptiko-d6so8rn.jpg



Looks like those guys did the dupe!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Looks like those guys did the dupe!



LOL Doin tha dupe!

*edit*

Look out ducky! you are getting your mosin...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Doin tha dupe!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



Finally!! I always found it odd that the game was based in the USSR but had tons of Lee Enfield's but not a single Mosin Nagant .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 18, 2013)

*ArmA 3: DayZ Breaking Point Mod!!!*

ArmA 3: DayZ Breaking Point Mod!!!










With Throwing Knives!!!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunch of dirty dupers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2013)

Amazing New Mod! DayZ Hard Corps 2.0!!!!! It is DayZ mixed with ACE!!!

http://www.survivaloperations.net/topic/5377-dayz-hard-corps-now-open-beta/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 25, 2013)

*What is DayZ Hard Corps?*​*Hard Corps is a Survival Operations creation, blending the best of the best from the ArmA community. Its sole purpose is to facilitate the hardcore mil-sim player base and the elite of our DayZ player base. There is no third person, there are no cross hairs, but we can promise one thing. You will not survive long.
                                        What was in the latest Patches?*

Underground Bunker
A.C.E Stamina and Weapons
A.C.E Windage deflection
Personal Yacht, Jetskis, SOV, MH60S
Foxhound LLV
RPGs
Robert Hammer Weapons
New Cities and FOB's to explore
Take Clothes script (Except for Official Groups)
Suicide script (Only works for handguns)
Jok3r5 stats panel
Chloroform script
Claymor, IEDs and Bouncing Betties as well as other explosives
New Skins
Using DayZ 1.8 features
Night time lights
Full moon nights
Other features added to long list

How do I find the server? Filter for *HARD CORPS*

How do I survive on Hard Corps? *You don't*

Crafting And Journal? 


Is not setup by default
goto your control in ARMA options

Change the drop down to custom controls

Select use action#20 and setup a key for it

I used the numpad / key for example.
*
How do I get Hard Corps?
http://www.survivaloperations.net/topic/5384-hard-corps-20-installation-guide/



			Download sixupdater classic from HERE.

Then, once installed create a new preset with this address as the repo source:

sixupdater://www.survivaloperations.net/hardcorps/modpack.yml

Click to expand...

*


> *Or if you have Play With Six*: *PWS://www.survivaloperations.net/hardcorps/modpack.yml
> *


*


*


			
				http://www.survivaloperations.net/topic/5377-dayz-hard-corps-now-open-beta/page__st__20 said:
			
		

> My findings so far:
> 
> *Zombies:*are much more dangerous, I like that they hit hard but the game is not balanced for a lone wolf. On a few occasions I have been the only person on the server and it's standard for me to spawn 30-40 zombies on my own. There is no point sneaking anywhere as the number is just too great (this has extended to over 60 on more than one occasion too, I presume they spawn in extra as you move through a location) Looting an area is just impossible. I tried everything to look the tents at starey earlier. Smoke grenade to move the zombies away, within 10seconds they were coming back towards me. I shot them all and within 5 seconds spawned another 30 right where I was again, having only moved 20m towards the tents, and this was at night, during the day it's even harder to try and move anywhere to loot if you're on your own or without a vehicle. From a gameplay perspective I think this will encourage people to repeatedly log in and out to lose the zombies. As a solution I feel the number could be halved, and they don't need to gravitate towards you so hard when you're not spotted or a respawn time of say 3mins to at least give you a reason to clear them out and try and loot an area before getting out fast.
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 27, 2013)

My group and I are playing against DevilDogGamer on the DayZ Hard Corps server today!! Great fun to be had by all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2013)

DevilDogGamers base on the Epoch server


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2013)

My base on the SO Epoch server! Its coming along quite well


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 2, 2013)

You don't realize how dated arma 2 looks until you play arma 3


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 3, 2013)

We have a large posse rollin on the SO DayZ Hard Corps server ^_^
Here we are goofin around.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> DevilDogGamers base on the Epoch server




Such a silly waste of time to Build a 90 Foot tower that is 10 ft x 10 ft, IMO. I've watched EACH of his video's on Arma, and those "building" video's were painful as hell to sit through. I guess each person has the right to Do what they like, when they like though. (As a Side note)He posted a Comment on one of His video's(one of the "building" Video's) that insulted His viewers outright(called them "slow", or "Dumb" or Something to that effect, and after reading it, I just can't seem to bring Myself to watch his uploads without feeling like he needs to be taken Down a peg, or ten.Seeing the Pic just reminded Me of that, Sorry to Go off topic , I'll apologize in Advance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> Such a silly waste of time to Build a 90 Foot tower that is 10 ft x 10 ft, IMO. I've watched EACH of his video's on Arma, and those "building" video's were painful as hell to sit through. I guess each person has the right to Do what they like, when they like though. (As a Side note)He posted a Comment on one of His video's(one of the "building" Video's) that insulted His viewers outright(called them "slow", or "Dumb" or Something to that effect, and after reading it, I just can't seem to bring Myself to watch his uploads without feeling like he needs to be taken Down a peg, or ten.Seeing the Pic just reminded Me of that, Sorry to Go off topic , I'll apologize in Advance.



Cool story bro...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought Nether as a DayZ standalone stopgap.. pro-tip, don't buy it.

Graphics looks worse than a cell phone game, and the gameplay is below average at best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got a dayz epoch server up after a full format of my server 
Only script it has as of now is sarge AI so people can loot their weapons to sell

205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just got a dayz epoch server up after a full format of my server
> Only script it has as of now is sarge AI so people can loot their weapons to sell
> 
> 205.144.212.5:2302


Good to hear you got your t all up n running.  Sucks that you had to server wipe cause a ruddy Bayard decided to sabotage my project by planting a Trojan in the files and getting me to test the server. Hate that Ashhole.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Good to hear you got your t all up n running.  Sucks that you had to server wipe cause a ruddy Bayard decided to sabotage my project by planting a Trojan in the files and getting me to test the server. Hate that Ashhole.



yea thanks for that....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2013)

UH OH!!!

*DayZ Standalone released on Steam early access*

*



*

DayZ's standalone version, the follow-up to the popular Arma 2 mod, is out now on Steam early access for $30. Unfortunately, DayZ creator Dean Hall was notified at the last minute that the launch trailer (below) that Steam pulled his trailer "due to censorship," but you can still watch it thanks to YouTube.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Game is not as good as i wanted after watching game play its just dayz with more running and less loot.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2013)

Sucks I won't be able to play till I get back from new York for Christmas break.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2013)

Sucks I won't be able to play till I get back from new York for Christmas break.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2013)

On the epoch server I have Tow/Lift working, and admin tools but I am trying to get AI/missions to work. I am going to also fix the debug monitor to show blood level.

*Edit*

Got Bandit AI and AI missions added! every so often the server pops up a mission and also it has AI that spawns and para drops into places!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2013)

The server is up and fully functional. If anyone can give me feedback I would really appreciate it. 

205.144.212.5:2302

Fear The Reaper


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2013)

IP to the server has changed due to security issues......

205.144.212.2:2302


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got new stuff on the server! Custom bases at Balota, Kemenka, altar, NEAF, and Otmel. AI are not skinned as cops and lowered their skill (Didn't lower the AI mission skill). Spawn with a chainsaw and mixed fuel. These can be used as weapons or you can harvest lumber from trees with it for easier base building. The next thing I am going to do is remove the need for a plot pole cause they cost a shit ton and can only be bought at the large trade cities. I want everyone to be able to build were they want too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok updated the server today, you can now buy premade walls and floors from the traders and also I added the ability to buy hotwire kits from the black market trader. I am soon adding vehicle ammo to the black market trader but vehicle ammo can be found in those black crates along the coastal road. You must have a crow bar and a hatchet to open them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok due to issues on our virtual routers at work I have rebuilt the servers connection to a OC3 line on the ATM network. The new IP is 205.144.219.6:2302 and I should have the server back up soon.

Connection detials


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2014)

couldn't find it. How do You search By IP?  

unless it's still down, which I just saw. nevermind.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2014)

search "reaper" and it will be call fear the reaper epoch server. also on dayz commander just goto favorite and add 205.144.219.6:2302

*EDIT*

Added it to game tracker

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/205.144.219.6:2302/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2014)

It shows your version as 1.62.1.xxxx

Mine is 1.62.0.9 or something. I wasn't aware there WAS another update, or atleast a newer one. All I can find is the Czech lite one after 1.62

Mine is an Amazon version, So NOT steam, does that matter? I've never run into the issue.

I'm checking beta now. I'll figure it out.

Got it,, dreadnought.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2014)

103718 is the latest stable in Dayz commander and that is what all the other servers are running.

http://www.arma2.com/downloads/update/beta/ARMA2_OA_Build_103718.zip

I would download Dayz Commander and make sure everything is up to date patch wise and also you have to download the epoch mod from dayz commander as well.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2014)

I use Play with Six, but I connected , and resolved it. I mostly play Arma 2 NON dayZ, but have dabbled here and there with the /Mod. I tried it shortly after it was released, and a few of the Zombie mods from Before DayZ. Just never got into the Mod TOO deeply. I HAVE been looking for a good server to play on though. I have "beta" updates Disabled in Play with Six, THAT it why I was on a different version.

My Screen Name is "Dreadnought".

On another matter, I see it's a Hive , is there any hacker issue's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> I use Play with Six, but I connected , and resolved it. I mostly play Arma 2 NON dayZ, but have dabbled here and there with the /Mod. I tried it shortly after it was released, and a few of the Zombie mods from Before DayZ. Just never got into the Mod TOO deeply. I HAVE been looking for a good server to play on though. I have "beta" updates Disabled in Play with Six, THAT it why I was on a different version.
> 
> My Screen Name is "Dreadnought".
> 
> On another matter, I see it's a Hive , is there any hacker issue's?



Its running battleeye and antihack, I have not see any hackers yet and I have kept an eye on the server logs.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 3, 2014)

I would love a copy of DayZ Standalone but can not afford it ATM.  Maybe someone would be willing to send one my way? ^_^


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its running battleeye and antihack, I have not see any hackers yet and I have kept an eye on the server logs.



Nice. I'll try it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2014)

Standalone update!! This image was just posted on their facebook page and it details some new weapons and buildings that will be coming to dayz stand alone


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't understand how they're developing this game.. (standalone).. it seems like they've just been throwing stuff at the wall to see what sticks. It's taken them a year to update the arma2 engine with higher res textures and somehow broke half the mod in the process.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2014)

Its really only a hand full of guys working on it. If they had the staff and funding of say dice which launched a game FULL of bugs then they may get some where.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

dayz stand alone best hand to hand combat sim 2015


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its really only a hand full of guys working on it. If they had the staff and funding of say dice which launched a game FULL of bugs then they may get some where.



That's such a shit excuse because they're basically backed by all of BI. I enjoy the standalone but all they've done is ported a half broken arma 3 inventory screen and added high res textures to the same engine the mod is run on.. and broke half the mod in the process. 

I don't doubt that they have good devs, just that they're unorganized as shit and that in the end falls on rocket or whatever his name is.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2014)

Really? Is that all they've done? I'll save judgement at least until the game is out of Alpha.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> That's such a shit excuse because they're basically backed by all of BI. I enjoy the standalone but all they've done is ported a half broken arma 3 inventory screen and added high res textures to the same engine the mod is run on.. and broke half the mod in the process.
> 
> I don't doubt that they have good devs, just that they're unorganized as shit and that in the end falls on rocket or whatever his name is.



Not all of Bi is working on this. BI gave them a SMALL group of guys for this cause this is not BI's cash cow, Arma 3 is. Also the game is EARLY alpha and can change quite alot in the future and only time will tell.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't you guys get tired of playing ALPHA games? Sure they are generally playable but then you have to deal with hackers and all sorts of game crashing bugs. By the time the game is released don't you get tired of playing?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Don't you guys get tired of playing ALPHA games? Sure they are generally playable but then you have to deal with hackers and all sorts of game crashing bugs. By the time the game is released don't you get tired of playing?



Maybe maybe not, We played the snot out of the mod and now I have taken a break from it and the standalone (beside the other day with erocker and taco). I have gotten into rust a good amount but again its a alpha game as well. At this point I do not see any other games beside BF4 I really want to play on PC platform sadly


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 14, 2014)

At least you don't argue against the fact that they're dev team is unorganized as shit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think some of their priorities need to be adjusted cause the game engine needs more work than adding in shit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2014)

Today I have added Self Blood bagging and Build Snapping to the server. Before the self blood bag script was not working and I fixed it. The build snapping is my favorite feature! No more will you have to use two people or hope your floor or wall is straight, this tool locks the pieces in place as you build. Just watch the short video I made for you and it will show you how it works!

Still rendering on YT but I will post anyway


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 14, 2014)

Arma games will never be fixed. Arma 2 is still fucked and arma 3 is no better. The stand alone is just as laggy as the mod. The game engine will never be fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2014)

After adding the additional scripts yesterday I was told the traders stopped working. After looking at it and testing I found out the custom fn_selfactions.sqf is screwed so I am working now

*edit*

Ok I fixed it by copying the stock fn_selfactions.sqf over and adding the script parts to that and it fixed traders and scripts. While I was at it, I found the default debug monitor and edited it so its prettier.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 17, 2014)

If there is anyone still holding out, all of the ARMA's are part of the Humble Bundle Weekly Sale, $6 get's you the whole shebang.  I suppose I'll post this in Ducky's thread, too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2014)

I really want take on helicopters if anyone buys this and doesn't want that game


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone playing the standalone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2014)

bpgt64 said:


> Anyone playing the standalone?



Me and erocker and taco have it.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 18, 2014)

What server you guys on?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 20, 2014)

And this is why we love dayz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok I am thinking of doing a full taviana epoch server since there is an update out now and it would require a full reinstall of the server to update to. Any Ideas?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dayz taviana epoch Server is now up (well its working and I have to add in what we want). Since dayz commander does not support epoch and taviana at that same time the you will have to add the following into dayz commander settings then click launch dayz now below the bar.


```
-noSplash -cpuCount=8 -high -maxMem=6144 -mod=@Taviana;@DayZ_Epoch
```

IP is still 205.144.219.6:2302


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2014)

Taviana as we speak! All scripts besides AI have been installed. testing them now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2014)

Did some cleaning up on the server, I got the daylight fixed finally so no more early morning glare its full daylight! Build snapping is not working currently I do not know if its cause of taviana or what but it is not working anymore. I also lowered the AI skill but I need more input on how much lower it needs to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2014)

*NEWS *02/24/2014**

*Dean Hall plans to step down as lead designer of DayZ*

*



*

*DayZ creator Dean "Rocket" Hall plans to step down as lead designer of the massively popular multiplayer survival game. Talking to Eurogamer, Hall explained his desire to leave Bohemia Interactive by the end of the year, to set up a new studio in New Zealand.

"I have a specific use, Hall said. "I'm really good at risk-taking and making other people take risks, I've always been good at that in my life. Like you say, maybe I've got the gift of the gab, so I can talk, I can explain something, I can talk people up to the ledge and get them to jump off it.

"Eventually, that's the bad person to have. Eventually, you don't want the guy telling you to go over the top and get through. So at some point I'll be a disaster for the project, at least in a leadership role."

Hall explained that he wasn't originally intending to be around for 2014, but claimed "it would be stupid not to, and it would be unfair to the community." On that note, he said that he would remain with the project as long as he was needed, either as leader or in a more creative role. "I'll always be involved," he stated.

Later in the interview, Hall reveals that he has a number of other multiplayer games he'd like to work on, saying that sees DayZ as a "fundamentally flawed" concept. "It's not the perfect game," he said, "it's not the multiplayer experience, and it never can be, [with] the absolute spark that I want in it."

Of course, DayZ itself will continue to be developed, and, for all his recognition of its faults, it sounds like Hall is committed to leaving the project in good hands. This isn't an out of the blue decision. Last month, Hall told Edge that, "for me there’ll be a time when my full-on involvement is finished, and I think a lot of the fans will agree with that.

"It’s dangerous, because I like to push for a lot of things that could become bad for the project. Development will need to transition through to someone who can maintain that, and can open it up to the community."

It seems that stepping back from the frontline of DayZ is something that Hall's been contemplating for a while, and sounds like he sees the eventual move as a decision that's not just beneficial to himself, but also to DayZ.

Source
http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/02/24/d...esigner-of-dayz/?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=emp
*


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2014)

Boy, I saw this coming.  Part of the reason I haven't played DayZ in so long is because I really don't like or trust this guy.  It all started when he left development at such a critical time to climb Everest.  Hey, it's already been climbed, you have to be rich as hell to do it, and anyone who would walk past a dying man to fulfill such a meaningless ascent is a real F* Face.  I've harped on the fact that after the unfinished DayZ has been such a cash cow he'd lose interest and not finish everything he's promised.  Looks like I hit that on the head.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2014)

The game is probably better off with him leaving. Put someone in charge over there who knows how to make a finished product.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 26, 2014)

put me in charge, i got this


----------



## odameyer (Feb 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dayz taviana epoch Server is now up (well its working and I have to add in what we want). Since dayz commander does not support epoch and taviana at that same time the you will have to add the following into dayz commander settings then click launch dayz now below the bar.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Seems to to be one the best DayZ servers I've played on yet. Are there usually players on? Only encountered one who immediately left after I wouldn't give out my location.

Played a few hours last night collecting loot and towing it in a truck and lost the truck during a server restart. 

Then last night before quitting I had gotten in my truck and parked it but didn't get out. Then I when I spawned in this morning, I spawned INSIDE the truck and died... So hopefully the truck is still there with the remaining gear.

I assume these are problems more with epoch and outside of your control but still frustrating none the less.

EDIT: OH, Is there a proper downloadable PDF map of Taviana with grids or no?


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's a good Taviana map: http://www.dayzdb.com/map/taviana#6.106.114


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2014)

odameyer said:


> Seems to to be one the best DayZ servers I've played on yet. Are there usually players on? Only encountered one who immediately left after I wouldn't give out my location.
> 
> Played a few hours last night collecting loot and towing it in a truck and lost the truck during a server restart.
> 
> ...



Yea I had about 5 people on the other day. Also if you tow a vehicle make sure you get in it before server restart or disconnect.



erocker said:


> Here's a good Taviana map: http://www.dayzdb.com/map/taviana#6.106.114



The grids are off in this map for some reason. I was trying to set my static AI with this map and nothing was happening until I checked that map grid to the ingame GPS and the grids are WAY off


----------



## odameyer (Feb 27, 2014)

erocker said:


> Here's a good Taviana map: http://www.dayzdb.com/map/taviana#6.106.114


That's what I normally use but it doesn't have the town names in cyrillic


brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I had about 5 people on the other day. Also if you tow a vehicle make sure you get in it before server restart or disconnect.


Okay. Maybe I can get m4gicfour on sometime this weekend and start figuring out how to build. Also where is this chainsaw you speak of?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2014)

odameyer said:


> That's what I normally use but it doesn't have the town names in cyrillic
> 
> Okay. Maybe I can get m4gicfour on sometime this weekend and start figuring out how to build. Also where is this chainsaw you speak of?



I need to edit the starting load out again but I will make it so you spawn with a chainsaw in your back pack. You can buy a chainsaw at any of the trader cities though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2014)

Made some changes to the server and added DZAI for dynamic patrols. I jumped in the server to see how hard they were and I pretty much killed 4 of them in a patrol with hatchets LOL but they do kill on site. Also will do some more editing tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2014)

*UPDATES!*

I added DZMS/DZAI along with WAI to the scripts list. Now there are atleast 3 missions running at one time and the AI are very easy. Also added fast build so it is WAY quicker to build bases. 

NEED TESTERS!!!! I can spawn build boxes for you and let you get a house built. Also vehicles spawned by missions will stay in the database and will be able to be sold.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2014)

Well after many complaints I have removed the dynamic AI spawns. Even lowered down they were making people rage quit. AI missions are still there and also I set 6 static AI spawns that include (Small island Airport, Dubovo Airport, North Airport, Dubovo Military camp, Sabina, Martin Military base). These spots have heavy AI BUT.... They are toned down VERY WEAK, in arma the AI is judged from 0-1.0 and these AI are set 0.20-0.30


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2014)

From the standalone:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 14, 2014)

I think i have died at the hands of Erocker more than anyone else's. Today he robbed me of my shoes and vest, then shot me twice. It's okay though, because after he stuck me with dirty needles, and forced me to take screenshots of him in my his gear


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 14, 2014)

The Sheriff Of Electro.


----------



## Hugis (Mar 16, 2014)

What server you lot playing on erocker,catnip ?
Would love to hook up with you lot again


----------



## Vario (Mar 16, 2014)

*


MT Alex said:



			Boy, I saw this coming.  Part of the reason I haven't played DayZ in so long is because I really don't like or trust this guy.  It all started when he left development at such a critical time to climb Everest.  Hey, it's already been climbed, you have to be rich as hell to do it, and anyone who would walk past a dying man to fulfill such a meaningless ascent is a real F* Face.  I've harped on the fact that after the unfinished DayZ has been such a cash cow he'd lose interest and not finish everything he's promised.  Looks like I hit that on the head.
		
Click to expand...

*
http://www.polygon.com/2013/6/7/4405710/dean-hall-mount-everest-interview



> "At the time, I was like, 'Look, there's no way I'd carry on to the summit if I could be somewhere helping someone,'" he said. "But I realized that if we didn't — the guy was unconscious, at least. Definitely. And we argued about this back at base camp. Well, what if we'd put oxygen on him? Sure, it would have revived him, if he was actually still alive. But then what? We couldn't bring him down. It's just not physically possible. In which case, we would have revived him so he could be in pain."



but later


> That relative safety also allowed Hall, with the aid of a satellite phone, to stay in communication with his team at Bohemia Interactive and continue working on _DayZ_ until his final push to the summit. He handled mundane aspects of development like budget approvals and broader topics like design decisions and establishing priorities in his absence. As he climbed Everest, he also planned _DayZ_'s presence at E3 2013, the fruits of which will be seen next week.



DayZ is more important I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok update to our server we now have an additional epoch server! We now are running Epoch Panthera off port 2325 and the taviana epoch is on 2302

More to come


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2014)

Hugis said:


> What server you lot playing on erocker,catnip ?
> Would love to hook up with you lot again


I just play on random servers. I would love to play with you and some others... Maybe lock-down Balota or something fun! If you don't have me on Steam, I'm either under erocker or erocker212.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2014)

Iv been playing dayz with a bunch of people I know but then I met a hacker and am taking a break for now.

Skip too 3mins to see a speed hacker.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.polygon.com/2013/6/7/4405710/dean-hall-mount-everest-interview
> but later
> DayZ is more important I guess.



You left out the part where he compares leaving the guy to die as being a "DayZ" moment.  The guy isn't really defensible in my books.  And yeah, DayZ is more important than other people's lives to him, I'm sure, but not important enough to see through until the end.

Edit:  I just read the article you posted and it doesn't have the line about him comparing it to DayZ.  And to be fair, most jack**fs who pay tens of thousands of dollars to climb the rich man's hill do walk by the dying.  Don't want to waste your Sherpa fees and such.


----------



## Hugis (Mar 18, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv been playing dayz with a bunch of people I know but then I met a hacker and am taking a break for now.
> 
> Skip too 3mins to see a speed hacker.



Man that sucks......lets hope this doesnt become the state of play for the masses, like the mod wasnt fooked enough.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 18, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> Iv been playing dayz with a bunch of people I know but then I met a hacker and am taking a break for now.
> 
> Skip too 3mins to see a speed hacker.




Damn that`s almost as bad as them changing pbo files to delete buildings and your view shows them yet they can see you and boom head-shot through the walls.That is why i never went the standalone  way and probably still won`t why when i can play the mod .Sure it has its share of bugs but just find a good non pvp server with great admins and yore all set.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2014)

Today i killed a hacker and 5 of his friends and took his m4 witch has unlimited ammo. So much for less hackers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea the SA is getting rampaged with hackers right now. I played the other day at work and a hacker crashed the server with some type of gravity hack


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone else play Arma 3 or just dayz? Iv been playing a bunch of wasteland and other game modes because this latest patch on dayz is a joke.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> Does anyone else play Arma 3 or just dayz? Iv been playing a bunch of wasteland and other game modes because this latest patch on dayz is a joke.



Arma 3's maps suck to me, they feel odd and I can't explain way maybe cause there is not much forest and mainly open fields and bushes?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Arma 3's maps suck to me, they feel odd and I can't explain way maybe cause there is not much forest and mainly open fields and bushes?


I really dont like arma 3, the entire game feels really weird


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I really dont like arma 3, the entire game feels really weird



Chernarus was the best map they ever made really, If they could make another similar to that one then it would be more enjoyable. Atleast they are going to be releasing DLCs with more maps and stuff.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know, I'm pretty partial to Taviana, but I think it's because of the two separate islands.  Chernarus is fleshed out a lot more as far as diversity of foliage, trees, landscapes and such.  Panthera has a nice layout, but it's just too much desert and open ground, almost like they made a map and got too lazy to finish it, at least that's the way it feels down by Smuggler's Den.  Same with Lingor, but it is even more wide open.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2014)

Are people playing the mod or are you guys playing the standalone game?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2014)

We alternate from mod to SA to mod, I have a epoch Taviana server up for anyone to play with cool stuff to do. 

Alex. Yea you hit the nail. I think they need to focus on a chenarus port or a map close to chenarus for the up coming releases.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2014)

Hrm, I am considering purchasing DayZ StandAlone so that I can derp around. The thing is, I want to derp around on a private server without any trolls or hackers. Is it possible to run my own server and lock it down?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hrm, I am considering purchasing DayZ StandAlone so that I can derp around. The thing is, I want to derp around on a private server without any trolls or hackers. Is it possible to run my own server and lock it down?



no private servers available unless you buy one


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> no private servers available unless you buy one



why would i purchase a private server for a beta game? lol. stupid devs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> why would i purchase a private server for a beta game? lol. stupid devs.



yep


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 28, 2014)

The only reason i play the standalone is to punch people out. Nothing better then taking all that hard earned loot from some campers.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> The only reason i play the standalone is to punch people out. Nothing better then taking all that hard earned loot from some campers.


I just like running around with a backpack full of books.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2014)

I assume with a private server you can set a password?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have taken down my epoch taviana server now. There has only been one person actually playing on it for the past two months so I thought it maybe time to just shut it down and maybe start over.

I have been reading on dayz forums that the mod is practically dead since rocket will not interact with the people he left in charge of the mod. Rocket pisses me off more and more with his lies. He plainly said the mod would not die and would continue to get updates.

I am going to attempt a different type of server so if anyone has any ideas let me know


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have taken down my epoch taviana server now. There has only been one person actually playing on it for the past two months so I thought it maybe time to just shut it down and maybe start over.
> 
> I have been reading on dayz forums that the mod is practically dead since rocket will not interact with the people he left in charge of the mod. Rocket pisses me off more and more with his lies. He plainly said the mod would not die and would continue to get updates.
> 
> I am going to attempt a different type of server so if anyone has any ideas let me know



why not just plain vanilla?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> why not just plain vanilla?



I could. Was thinking of going back vanilla with epoch mod and easier base building. This would be nice.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I could. Was thinking of going back vanilla with epoch mod and easier base building. This would be nice.



while i have no idea what epoch mod is or base building i do wish these alpha games would get their act together. the thing stopping me from dropping $30 on this game is the disorganized community. It reminds me of the early days of Minecraft where the end user, ie gamer, gets pulled in all different directions. just give me a straight up game. build the world and the objects and be done with it. having mods and what not split up the community. it makes it harder to play as a group since people in the group want to use different mods/maps/etc. games are supposed to be fun where you sit down, fire it up, and enjoy part of your day. sort of like the old days of NES were you popped in the cartridge and knew what you were getting. now developers lack direction and the community splits itself using mods then end up broken or end up losing support from the devs. it just makes gaming a huge waste of time. /rant


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> while i have no idea what epoch mod is or base building i do wish these alpha games would get their act together. the thing stopping me from dropping $30 on this game is the disorganized community. It reminds me of the early days of Minecraft where the end user, ie gamer, gets pulled in all different directions. just give me a straight up game. build the world and the objects and be done with it. having mods and what not split up the community. it makes it harder to play as a group since people in the group want to use different mods/maps/etc. games are supposed to be fun where you sit down, fire it up, and enjoy part of your day. sort of like the old days of NES were you popped in the cartridge and knew what you were getting. now developers lack direction and the community splits itself using mods then end up broken or end up losing support from the devs. it just makes gaming a huge waste of time. /rant



The epoch mod is the best one that ever released for dayz mod. It has crafting and base building along with trader cities were you can sell items you find and buy weapons/tools/vehicles and other stuff. Also allows you to lock vehicles and bases you build so no one can steal.

Pretty easy to install just use dayz commander and install epoch mod


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> The epoch mod is the best one that ever released for dayz mod. It has crafting and base building along with trader cities were you can sell items you find and buy weapons/tools/vehicles and other stuff. Also allows you to lock vehicles and bases you build so no one can steal.
> 
> Pretty easy to install just use dayz commander and install epoch mod



Hrm, that doesn't sound like the game's original intention at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hrm, that doesn't sound like the game's original intention at all.



Its original intent only gets you so far as in play ability. You spawn find food and dont die while that is cool for a short time you have to picture yourself in that situation such as in the walking dead show. Wouldn't you want to fortify a base and find a car then find a camp that has people you could trade with?


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> while i have no idea what epoch mod is or base building i do wish these alpha games would get their act together. the thing stopping me from dropping $30 on this game is the disorganized community. It reminds me of the early days of Minecraft where the end user, ie gamer, gets pulled in all different directions. just give me a straight up game. build the world and the objects and be done with it. having mods and what not split up the community. it makes it harder to play as a group since people in the group want to use different mods/maps/etc. games are supposed to be fun where you sit down, fire it up, and enjoy part of your day. sort of like the old days of NES were you popped in the cartridge and knew what you were getting. now developers lack direction and the community splits itself using mods then end up broken or end up losing support from the devs. it just makes gaming a huge waste of time. /rant


Gaming publishers have gotten too greedy with the "standard" approach to selling games. Rushed products, bugged products that are supposed to be final releases. I don't mind the selling of Alpha stuff. If it's a game you want, it's great since you generally get to test stuff out and leave feedback. On the other hand if it's a game you want but don't want to dish out money to play an Alpha game, you can always wait until it is "released" and buy it then.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its original intent only gets you so far as in play ability. You spawn find food and dont die while that is cool for a short time you have to picture yourself in that situation such as in the walking dead show. Wouldn't you want to fortify a base and find a car then find a camp that has people you could trade with?



of course, but i want that delivered in the game not in a mod. if the developer cannot support it then i am not going to put my money into his hands while others make mods to actually make his game playable. people need to stop supporting these types of games...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course, but i want that delivered in the game not in a mod. if the developer cannot support it then i am not going to put my money into his hands while others make mods to actually make his game playable. people need to stop supporting these types of games...



This is true but they are taking their sweet time when there is still a mod that in play ability is still far more advanced. I do hope to see the standalone have features of that of a nice modded server that we have today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2014)

New server is up, DayZ Epoch Chernarus! AI missions, increased loot spawns, deploy bike, self blood bag, over 20 custom bases, build ANYWHERE!, FAST BUILD!

205.144.219.6:2302


----------



## Hugis (Apr 22, 2014)

Ill hop on in a bit brandon, just re downloading A2 and OA.


----------



## Vario (Apr 22, 2014)

*



			Arma3: Epoch Mod
		
Click to expand...

*


> Arma 3 Epoch Mod will be a total conversion mod coded from the ground up, and no longer based on DayZ. Many of the key ideas from DayZ Epoch will play a major role in Epoch Mod however everything else will change!
> 
> More will be announced early this year.




Sounds good, I am waiting for Arma 3 to come down in price, but I have barely played my Arma II since I got frustrated with Dayz a year back.


----------



## Hugis (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice map Brandon!

Bloody hard on your own though....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hugis said:


> Nice map Brandon!
> 
> Bloody hard on your own though....



Yea I have reduced the AI down pretty good but I tested it even lower yesterday but it made them useless and you can walk up and stand in front of them and they just stare at you. Wished there was a way to just make their aim really bad.


----------



## Hugis (Apr 24, 2014)

seems you cant hear me in side?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

You have to type in side chat for it to show up in the console.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 24, 2014)

I play on Clanwarfare server it has alot of cool things but tends to lag a bit. The ip is 64.94.238.173:3000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> I play on Clanwarfare server it has alot of cool things but tends to lag a bit. The ip is 64.94.238.173:3000



I have tried to get into that server twice and it gets stuck at the end of receiving data


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 24, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have tried to get into that server twice and it gets stuck at the end of receiving data


The server is laggy and slow loading but its got the action menu and the loop spawns are good. I think its just got too many mods running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> The server is laggy and slow loading but its got the action menu and the loop spawns are good. I think its just got too many mods running.



I may try to add that action menu to my server. Their mission file is well over 2MB which is stupid


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2014)

When will DayZ Stand Alone be finished?


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a heavily modded vanilla server.

www.battleborne.betaboard.net for information. Website is crappy, but I'm working on it lol.

There is no base building for users, but for regular members I will build a custom private base. (not donators, just people who play on the server alot.)


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 24, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> When will DayZ Stand Alone be finished?


maby 2-4 years?


----------



## Hugis (Apr 30, 2014)

Brandon, love the epoch mod, any chance that you can make the AI aggro zeds with gun fire and movement like survivors?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2014)

DayZ 1.8.1 UPDATE!


USE THIS ARMA 2 OA BETA: 112555


The ideal place to post bugs is:

https://github.com/DayZMod/DayZ/issues


Please make sure they are listed to the DayZ project. Feature requests can also be made through this system.

Full Download:

Client Files:  http://cdn.dayz.nu/l...cf6dbd-Full.rar
Server Files: http://se1.dayz.nu/l...cf6dbd-Full.rar

Mission File: http://se1.dayz.nu/l...7.chernarus.pbo


Prerequisites:

* [Prerequisites] - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 x86 Redistributable (http://www.microsoft...ls.aspx?id=8328)

* [Prerequisites] - Battleye Filters must be updated manually by server admins. (https://github.com/D...attleye-Filters)

* [Prerequisites] - Updated to the newest beta 112555


Notes:

CDN links above take a little time to propagate.

Characters used in version 1.8.1 will not be backwards compatibly with older versions of dayz. (due to the hive changes).

Mission file will need to be edited and updated to your correct instance ID. (init.sqf, dayZ_instance)

New rule system can be edited from rules.sqf found in the mission file.

Private hive runners will have to updated the sql manually Download 


Changes:

* [NEW] - Mechanic - Nutrition system for all food types.

* [NEW] - Mechanic - Hunger and Thirst is now based on the new nutrition system.

* [NEW] - Mechanic - Salvage Parts from Vehicles (Players with a toolbox can now remove undamaged parts from vehicles in world)

* [NEW] - Infectious Water Holes - Random water holes on the map are infected drinking from them will give you an instant infection. Identified by dead body's around water holes. (can be disabled by admins)

* [NEW] - Base System - Generator has been added (Does not spawn, Not yet active).

* [NEW] - Storage - Dome Tent has now been added.

* [NEW] - Private SQL - Cleanup updated to move dead bodies(character_dead) to a new table before removal from main table(character_data).

* [NEW] - 15 new models (feather,crafting).

* [NEW] - Feathers added to Hens as you gut.

* [NEW] - Destroy Tents with fire (matches & fuel tank needed).

* [NEW] - Blood types/blood system

-- You may now fill blood bags (filled blood bags only take 4k blood and give back 4k)

-- incompatible blood transfusions will result in extended unconsciousness of the recipient.

-- Ability to take/give blood from/to yourself.

-- Blood types + Rh types are based off real world statistics

* [NEW] - Blood testing kit (to determine blood type) and disposable transfusion kit.

* [NEW] - Wild zeds re-added.

* [NEW] - Blood trail system. Will allow players to track ppl bleeding.

* [NEW] - Added 6 NEW POI's Thanks Musty Crew(AKA Bane). (enabled/disabled by admin)

* [NEW] - New system for matches running out, 30% chance each time you use to drop your number of matches to 5 (foreach use after it will remove 1 match).

* [NEW] - Hunting Knives new wear n tear system works in 5 stages. (IE start with knife random 30% chance to change to Knife5, This now gives 5 more uses before going blunt) Once blunt you yeld 50% of the meat you gather.

* [NEW] - Making fires will now auto light.

* [NEW] - Journal updated to provide a debug system. (Journal displays - spawn selection - forces full-moon nights.)

* [NEW] - on death weapons on players back now drop to the ground

* [NEW] - Blood will now regen over time based on player overall conditions. (>75% = 1.2, >50% = 0.6, >25% = 0.3).

--- * [NEW] - Weapon attachments have been added (generic spawn - chance to spawn any place)

-- M4A1 > M4A1_AIM

-- M4A1_Aim > M4A1_Aim_CAMO

-- M4A1_Aim_camo > M4A1_AIM_SD_camo

-- m16a4 > m16a4_acg

-- bizon > bizon_silenced

-- Makarov > MakarovSD

-- M9 > M9SD

-- Crossbow > Crossbow_CCO + FL

-- Crossbow > Crossbow_FL

-- Crossbow > Crossbow_Scoped + FL

* [NEW] - You can now drink from Water pumps using just your hands (150 thirst restored each use.) (action menu) (no infection chance)

* [NEW] - You can now drink from ponds using empty tin's (300 thirst restored each use.) (Right Click Empty Tins)

-- UNboiled Water drank from a canteen has a 30% chance of infection and restores full thirst.

-- UNboiled Water Drank from a tincan has a 6% chance of infection and restores 300 thirst. (pond/Lake Only)

-- UNboiled Water From you hand has a 3% chance of infection and restores 150 thirst. (pond/Lake Only)

* [NEW] - Vehicle - Unbanned Pickup_PK_INS.

* [NEW] - Vehicle - Unbanned Offroad_DSHKM_INS.

* [NEW] - Added audio cue when you stumble across gathering plants. (15 meters) (cricket sounds will play) (Thanks facoptere).

* [NEW] - Added the option to rip up clothes to make rags (these can be then made to bandages).

* [NEW] - Added Humanitarian supply drops (no weapons).

* [NEW] - You can now craft assault bags.

* [NEW] - New Crafting recipes.

* [NEW] - Function - random Location finder.

* [NEW] - Tents & Stash sites can now be upgrade to increase storage.

-- Small Stash site upgrades - +2 magazine slots per upgrade + 5 armor. Required parts is just etool and wood.

-- Small stash sites upgrade to medium once upgraded to level 5.

-- Medium stash sites can now be upgrade. Tools - Etool, Parts needed - Crate, Wood.

--- 25 mags per level.

--- Double weapon count per level.

--- 25 armor.

-- Dome tents now upgrade. Tools - Etool, Parts needed - Crate, Wood.

--- 25 magz per level

--- 5 weapons per level

--- 1 backpack per level

--- 10 armor each level

* [NEW] - Achievement system - Thanks DeadActionMan(AKA Musty Crew)

-- Current achievement list

--- Time Waster

--- High Flyer

--- Grave Robber

--- Shopaholic

--- Top Shopper

--- Sick Puppy

--- White Collar Worker

--- Fire Warden

--- Slice Of Fried Gold

--- Plane Spotter

--- Trinkets of Deceit

--- Litter Bug

--- Cannibal

--- Hunter Gatherer

--- Firestarter

--- Steady Aim

--- Marksman

--- Sniper

--- Bunny Basher

--- Clean Bill of Health

--- Medic of the Apocalypse

* [NEW] - Ghosting mechanic - Once logged out you can not log back in again for a number of seconds selected by the admin of the server- Enabled or disabled by the admin of the server.



* [FIXED] - Infected Camps no longer repeatedly spawn infected.

* [FIXED] - Infected Camps Loot updated to be more in line with crash sites.

* [FIXED] - LOOT - Building locks have been moved to after the building has spawned loot. (hopefully this should allow the bias to sometimes fail but allow other pass's if no loot has spawned.

* [FIXED] - You can no longer refuel a destroyed vehicle using a 5l fuel can.

* [FIXED] - Humanity gain from blood transfusion moved to end of transfusion process. (Due to issues with skin change breaking the transfusion)

* [FIXED] - Zeds will no longer target vehicles. If the player is targeted before entering a vehicle Zeds will continue to engage the player

* [FIXED] - Carry slot, addToToolbelt/drop fixes.

* [FIXED] - Ability to fly a helicopter with no main rotor on restart

* [FIXED] - Antihack (again).

* [FIXED] - Issues with zeds not spawning in some places due to spawn timer being too long

* [FIXED] - Fixed issue with salvaging items from vehicles that don't have parts (ie middle wheels) Thanks Sven(Seven)

* [FIXED] - Added limit system to secondaries explosions.

* [FIXED] - Zeds will no longer target any air vehicle.(unless player was already aggro-ed), (no longer get fps drop from zed agro).

* [FIXED] - Zeds should no longer move around when below 3 meters to player. (when being attacked)

* [FIXED] - Tents/camonets can now be placed in bushes.

* [FIXED] - Objects can now be placed in camonets. (ie Tent can be put under a camonet)

* [FIXED] - Issue with objects being placed and killed during the same session now fixed. (objects now get removed from db when killed).

* [FIXED] - Auto close gear menu on filling water bottles.



* [UPDATED] - Character selection screen is now forced until a character is selected(Does not effect reality Servers, on new character).

* [UPDATED] - Spawn selection screen is now forced until a spawn location is selected (if enabled).

* [UPDATED] - Thirst and hunger updated to no longer be a instant fill on eating/drinking.

* [UPDATED] - Melee weapons updated Range and shot count.

* [UPDATED] - Full moon nights is now select-able by the server admins.

* [UPDATED] - Salvage system updated to provide a chance some items like glass,engine and fuel can break during salvage

* [UPDATED] MedBox0 has been removed and replaced with MedBox2.

-- magazine = "ItemBandage";

-- count = 3;

-- magazine = "transfusionKit";

-- count = 4;

-- magazine = "ItemMorphine";

-- count = 3;

-- magazine = "bloodBagOPOS";

-- count = 1;

-- magazine = "bloodBagABPOS";

-- count = 1;

-- magazine = "bloodBagBPOS";

-- count = 1;

-- magazine = "bloodBagAPOS";

-- count = 1;

-- magazine = "bloodTester";

-- count = 2;

* [UPDATED] Foodbox0

-- Removed magazine = "FoodCanFrankBeans", magazine = "FoodCanPasta"

-- Added magazine = "ItemSodaGrapeDrink", magazine = "ItemSodaCoke"

* [UPDATED] - Re-added Flies on dead body's.

* [UPDATED] - Weather - FOG has been changed from max 0.5 to 0.8.

* [UPDATED] - Updated infection chance cure while sleeping from 1% to 10%

* [UPDATED] - Quiver updated to be used like a mag for the crossbow.

* [UPDATED] - Loot spawns now only spawn one item.

* [UPDATED] - Sight & sound for zeds updated to provide a much better sneak system.

* [UPDATED] - When in build mode and trying to enter a vehicle you are no longer ejected, the build just cancels.

* [UPDATED] - Surface sounds of roads. (no longer draws from 200 meters.)

* [UPDATED] - Infected camps - now spawn loot in tents in place of on the ground.

* [UPDATED] - Infected camps - Now spawn zeds like any normal building.

* [UPDATED] - Infected camps - Can now be taken down when found (tents/camonets can be collected for later use).

* [UPDATED] - Medbox1 changes - Removed: Old bloodbags X 2 added: Emtpybloodbags X 5

* [UPDATED] - New temperature changes (to bring temperature into the game).

* [UPDATED] - Motorcycle changes: TT650 speed increase from 120 to 180.

* [UPDATED] - Increased Zed Sight from 100 to 200 meters.

* [UPDATED] - Updated sight and sound for zeds

-- Added chance based sight system (on seen depending on the range between you and the target there is a chance you will not be targeted).

-- Sound updated to support a higher instant target sound from 60 to 80 (this is the amount of sound the player is making)

-- Sound updated to support any sound below 80 and aboue 6 must be in the zeds line of sight before your targeted,

-- Zeds FOV changed from 45 to 30. (this is the angle they can spot you on)

* [UPDATED] - Inventory - Vehicle Fuel tank reduced to 2 inventory slots from 4.

* [UPDATED] - Inventory - Wooden pile reduced from 2 inventory slots to 1.

* [UPDATED] - Inventory - Rotor increased from 6 to 8 inventory slots.

* [UPDATED] - Inventory - Engine increased to 10 inventory slots from 6.

* [UPDATED] - Inventory - 20L Fuel tank & empty reduced to 2 inventory slots from 3.

* [UPDATED] - Attack system on all zombies no longer an instant animation its been changed back to a smooth change to attack (makes the zombies slower to attack)

* [UPDATED] - Chance of catching a fish has been updated to

-- 5% chance standing.
-- 30% chance while in a vehicle.
-- 50% while raining.

-- 65% in a vehicle and raining.

* [UPDATED] - Medium Stash Sites can no longer be created from sandbags.

* [UPDATED] - Loot Re-balance.

* [UPDATED] - Re-balanced Zombies. (hp, Armor, speed, movement, animations)



* [REMOVED] - Ammo in backpacks will no longer refill on player restart. (Removed due to side effects)

* [REMOVED] - Blood gain from all canned food types now removed.

* [REMOVED] - Loot bias has now been fully removed.

* [REMOVED] - Server side grid system for loot.

* [REMOVED] - Salute when trying to run with a object in view mode.



DayZ Community Developers:

This file contains a list of every person who has contributed code to DayZ Mod. It was created from the git commit log, and should include everyone, but we may have missed a few and it is manually updated now. If you feel like you've been left out, feel free to tell us!

---------------
Original Author
---------------

* Dean 'Rocket' Hall

Community Dev Project Managers
---------------

* [R4Z0R49] (https://github.com/R4Z0R49)

-------------------------
Current Contributions
-------------------------

These contributors have made many changes, over a fairly long time span, or
for many different parts of the code.

* kichilron (https://github.com/kichilron)

* [JST](https://github.com/Cybersam248)

* [DDesmond] (https://github.com/ddesmond)

* Skinkicker

* Maca

* Andrew

* William

* cyrq (https://github.com/cyrq)


------------------------
Past Contributions
------------------------

These contributors have made specific changes for a particular bug fix or
feature.


* [AlbyBDPK] (https://github.com/AlbyBDPK)

* [Skaronator](https://github.com/Skaronator)

* [ziellos2k](https://github.com/ziellos2k)

* [JoeysLucky22](https://github.com/JoeysLucky22)

* [AlexAFlorov](https://github.com/AlexAFlorov)

* [facoptere](https://github.com/facoptere)

* [icomrade](https://github.com/icomrade)

* [thevisad](https://github.com/thevisad)

* [DDesmond] (https://github.com/ddesmond)

* [Sharkiller](https://github.com/Sharkiller) (Spanish Tranlations)

* [Defwen](https://github.com/Defwen) (Czech Translations)

* [[VB]AWOL](https://github.com/vbawol)

* [Paul Tomany](https://github.com/Sequisha)

* [M1lkM8n](https://github.com/M1lkm8n)

* [JST](https://github.com/Cybersam248)

* [NonovUrbizniz](https://github.com/NonovUrbizniz)

* [MattzFiber](https://github.com/MattzFiber)

* [Elvaron](https://github.com/Elvaron)

* [Silentspy](https://github.com/Silentspy)

* [EHDSeven](https://github.com/EHDSeven)

* [Tansien](https://github.com/Tansien)

* [wriley](https://github.com/wriley)

* [fred41](https://github.com/fred41)

* [Killzone_kid](https://github.com/Killzonekid)

* [Alex Grosse (Inch)](http://opendayz.net/...bers/inch.1011/)

* [Sumrak](http://www.nightstal...en_index_nc.php)

* [f0rt](https://github.com/ashfor03)

* [Ayan4m1](https://github.com/Ayan4m1)

* [Rajko](https://github.com/rajkosto)

* [Venthos](https://github.com/Venthos)

* [VRShiva](https://github.com/VRShiva)

* [DasAttorney](https://github.com/DasAttorney)

* [ddesmond](https://github.com/ddesmond)

* [dayz10k (Harlan)](https://github.com/dayz10k)

* [Ingasmeeg](https://github.com/Ingasmeeg)

* [caleywoods](https://github.com/caleywoods)

* [Markolie](https://github.com/Markolie) (Dutch Translations)

* [LordGoF](https://github.com/LordGoF)

* [soapmak3r](https://github.com/soapmak3r) (Background Music)

* [Hangender](https://github.com/hangender)

* Aj (Leadz)

* Ander

* Shauneh



------------------------
Art Work
------------------------
* Alexander (G17 in-combat Icon)
* Des (Gender images & Gui icon's revamp)
* [JoeysLucky22](https://github.com/JoeysLucky22)
* [Elvaron](https://github.com/Elvaron)

------------------------
Special thanks.
------------------------

         * Special thanks to TOPMO3 and GenesisCrys for the outstanding work with retexturing the Viral infected.
       * Special thanks to David Foltyn for the support during the community build with his constent moaning and presure to do everything different .
       * Special thanks to Matt Lightfoot for his incredible logic we all love to hate .
       * Special thanks to shinkicker who has listened to all of the ideas and who has always been there to bounce ideas back and forth Thanks.
       * Special thanks to Shacktac for his incredable work within the Arma 2 community.
       * Special thanks to AWOL and Paul Tomany for sharing awesome features from DayZ Epoch.
         * Special thanks to JoeysLucky22 for the awesome art work.
         * Special thanks to the Aftermath team for sharing features/models from Atfermath.
         * Special thanks to BMRF, TMW, MUSTY for providing test machines before release.

         * Special thanks to Lester for providing access to use his addon. MAP Editorupgrade (EU)



Contributing
------------
Want to contribute? Or have we missed your name?
Please contact R4Z0R49 on http://dayzmod.com/forums/

Quick Install Info:

Full


Download Full Client Files and beta files from links above.
Navigate to your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory
Extract the @Client-1.8.1-4cf6dbd-Full into your arma 2 operation arrowhead directory and install the newest beta.
To start DayZ use a command line string like the below
Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe -mod=@Dayz;CA;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -noFilePatching -skipIntro -nosplash -noPause -world=Chernarus


Steam


Right click Arma2: DayZ Mod, select properties.
When the window pops up go to the "BETAS" tab
Now Select 1.8.1.0 in the drop down box.
The files should now should now update
Launch as normal


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 30, 2014)

fuck thats a lot of new stuff


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2014)

It has not been updated in almost a year so yea!


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2014)

Sheesh, I think I'm gonna redownload my ARMAs.


----------



## erixx (May 30, 2014)

Hi arma fans, Iron Front (full game) is on sale in Steam for about 5 coins. And therte are tons of custom missions that ruel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Sheesh, I think I'm gonna redownload my ARMAs.


Get the darn stand alone man! Come with us!


----------



## catnipkiller (May 30, 2014)

And the mod is still working better then a "standalone". I wonder how many years it will take them to make the stand alone fun. Cuz we all need more hats and puffy jackets to have a good time in a zombie game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> And the mod is still working better then a "standalone". I wonder how many years it will take them to make the stand alone fun. Cuz we all need more hats and puffy jackets to have a good time in a zombie game.



It will probably take another good 6 months for the devs to iron out bugs with zombies. They really have a long way to go.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> And the mod is still working better then a "standalone". I wonder how many years it will take them to make the stand alone fun. Cuz we all need more hats and puffy jackets to have a good time in a zombie game.


Its plenty fun to me.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> And the mod is still working better then a "standalone". I wonder how many years it will take them to make the stand alone fun. Cuz we all need more hats and puffy jackets to have a good time in a zombie game.



Never as thats the nature of the Arma engine as there is so much crap to go wrong in it shit does..  Like hell i still see bugs from OFP in Arma 3 although it's come along a long way.

Would be nice to see it finished to some point were most people enjoy it but ya know people as well as i do i believe.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its plenty fun to me.


Have you played the mod or just the standalone? Its a fun game if you like falling out of building and running for hours.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> Have you played the mod or just the standalone? Its a fun game if you like falling out of building and running for hours.


I play with friends. I play for the camaraderie and lulz. Do we run sure! But we also have a blast trolling people. Also the only time I died from the game is when I followed Ducky into the broken ship. Other bug I get is the rubberband bug which they are fixing in the next patch. Seriously its in Alpha WTF do you expect?


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get the darn stand alone man! Come with us!



I'd have fun with you fellas, but you should just install the mod.  I haven't played the standalone but I'd prefer to play something with more weapons, vehicles, and zombies.  All those things equal more fun.  Besides, you guys will be playing the mod with me once I start back up, so no need for the goofy standalone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> I'd have fun with you fellas, but you should just install the mod.  I haven't played the standalone but I'd prefer to play something with more weapons, vehicles, and zombies.  All those things equal more fun.  Besides, you guys will be playing the mod with me once I start back up, so no need for the goofy standalone.


Im not.


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im not.



Your loss, Sweet Pea, I'll miss ya.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Your loss, Sweet Pea, I'll miss ya.


NO YOU!


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2014)

I just want to bite off your sweet chocolate nose!!!

I'm not too keen on installing Arma 2 again.. though, it might be nice to setup a TPU server for the mod again. I'm pretty sure I have enough bandwidth to run a few servers now.


----------



## dewdrops39 (Jul 17, 2014)

i brought a lap top with
amd quad core 1.5 and 4gb ddr3
GRAPHICS
Dedicated Graphics Memory TypeDDR3
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity512 MB
Graphic ProcessorAMD Radeon HD 8330 Graphics
HD 8330 Graphics
can i able to play warz,dead island ,and gta4


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 17, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> I have a heavily modded vanilla server.
> 
> www.battleborne.betaboard.net for information. Website is crappy, but I'm working on it lol.
> 
> There is no base building for users, but for regular members I will build a custom private base. (not donators, just people who play on the server alot.)



I have started doing this on the server I help admin on,The regs just love it and from what i heard the other day they put a little more donation $$$ in too 



erocker said:


> I just want to bite off your sweet chocolate nose!!!
> 
> I'm not too keen on installing Arma 2 again.. though, it might be nice to setup a TPU server for the mod again. I'm pretty sure I have enough bandwidth to run a few servers now.



Erocker  you should install it again,there is an update to Wasteland or its Breakingpoint coming to CCG in a few days,There is Wastepoch,Overpoch  And a lot of new maps.One of which to stay away from according to SadaPlays and Frankie is New Haven ....full of bugs.Me i love Overpoch with all its guns.


I forgot to ask this too,Any of you that could help out with scripts for the server i help admin could you PM me ,I need tow,roaming Ai,self blood,snap building  and most of the guys want us on Overpoch but none of us knows how to switch the traders to sell guns we failed badly at it the first time.



dewdrops39 said:


> i brought a lap top with
> amd quad core 1.5 and 4gb ddr3
> GRAPHICS
> Dedicated Graphics Memory TypeDDR3
> ...


 really i think u meant Dayz not Warz right ?
Yes you should be able too with the graphics turned to about high /medium setting `s  One of the other admins has about that for his laptop when he is at work and on his Swedish ass for lunch lol


----------



## dewdrops39 (Jul 17, 2014)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have started doing this on the server I help admin on,The regs just love it and from what i heard the other day they put a little more donation $$$ in too
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ya i mean warz zombie game lol
can i able to play


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 17, 2014)

dewdrops39 said:


> ya i mean warz zombie game lol
> can i able to play


 yep if you can get it not to crash (the game not your laptop) I really never knew anyone here actually still plays it,Is it updated to where you can play it smoothly?Or has it been out of production since the Steam release fiasco?I never kept up with it,everyone said it was bad then. I just woke up again so sorry if it sounds bad,i`m really not trying to just not a great typer and not awake yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2014)

The newest craze is overpoch. I have not played in about 2 weeks but the time I did play it was pretty fun but it does bring more PVP to epoch with the overwatch mod.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 11, 2014)

Anybody playing Breaking Point? Friend bought me Arma 3 and we've been playing that. Honestly it's pretty primal DayZ it seems, but better engine and there are vehicles...so vehicles alone make it better than the SA. I still want to go back to Arma 2 DayZ but he doesn't wanna buy another copy lol.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 11, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Anybody playing Breaking Point? Friend bought me Arma 3 and we've been playing that. Honestly it's pretty primal DayZ it seems, but better engine and there are vehicles...so vehicles alone make it better than the SA. I still want to go back to Arma 2 DayZ but he doesn't wanna buy another copy lol.


Well arma 2 is currently on sale for half off if that changes his mind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been working hard on building a nice Overpoch server and I believe I am finally finished. There is still some kinks here or there to fit the players that will play on it just message me or post here on what you want changed and I will do my best to fix it. 

Mods:

Build Bikes/Motorbike/Mozzie
DZMS = DayZ Mission System
DZAI = DayZ AI (Roaming and patrolling AI with client side utilization's)
WAI = Wicked AI (More missions)
Self Blood Bag
Custom Map additions (10 to start and may add more later on in more coastal regions)
Overwatch Weapons (Can be bought and sold in stary sabor black market vender)
Overwatch Vehicles (Can be bought and sold at the vehicle trader in Klen)
Custom Debug Monitor
Increased loot spawns by the pile


Server IP: 205.144.219.6:2302
Server WILL NOT show up in dayz commander due to the steam switch over.

No custom beta patches needed!!! Just a simple copy of Arma2/Operation arrowhead installed 

**IMPORTANT!* USE THESE LAUNCH PARAMETERS!

 -mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I fixed some things and added some things!

Fixed my custom buildings where there were two doors the compile file was loading the buildings twice. I fixed this issue and it makes going in and out those buildings easier.

Added Tow and lifting. 

Added overwatch weapons to the AI missions. This makes missions way better to complete cause the overwatch weapons sell for much more than regular weapons. 

Added 1 iteration building along with larger build limits (500 default 30) 

More things to come!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2014)

yesterday I built a new server using Sheep's Repack with overwatch added and for the most part it works. There are some bugs and lag which I am going to go through today to see if I can fix. Below are a list of mods that are in the server

SHEEPS REPACK 0.14 - Dam You Steam
Admin Tools
Debug Monitor (use F10 to toggle)
Take clothes
Tent healing
Zombie Bait
Zombie Bomb
Suicide
DZAI
DZMS
Burn Tents
Drink Water
Fast Roping
Building Snapping
Heli Lift
Towing
CAGN Safezones
Animated Heli Crashes
Bury Body
Regen Blood
Snow
Ground Fog
Anti-Zombie Emitter
Street Lights
House Lights
Tower Lights
Animated AN2 crashes
AN2 carepackage drops
Welcome Credits
Custom loading Screen
Custom Loot
3 new DZMS Missions (construction crate, Supply crate, treasure crate {AI Guarded} )
ESS spawnselect
EVR Blowout (from namalsk need ItemNVG be protected)
Mv22 Folding wings
Animated Armoured SUV Turrent
Gems at traders (General Store at each main trader)
Arrest Player
(disabled in safe zones must have 5000 humanity or -5000 humanity or be admin and scrap metal)
Hero perks
Harvest Hemp (buy/sell at black markets - right click knife near hemp field)
Ixxos Awesome custom buildings
WAI
Deploy Bike + Upgrade to Motorbike then Mozzie (right click toolbox)
Added radio to rare loot (military loot and police zombie loot, very low chance) and black market trader for 100oz briefcase
Custom Death Screen
DZGM (use radio or right CTRL to create groups)
VASP (press F% when viewing skins/vechiles to get a preview)
Bank Robbery
Walk Amongst Dead (use zombie guts to hide)
Lots more custom buildings
call carepackage (right click 100oz briefcase)
call carepackage to map location (right click 100oz briefcase)
Journal (press J to open)
Help Menu (press INSERT to open)
Plotpole + Buidlables tied to UID
Snap Build Pro
New map markers for some custom areas
Weapon mods (remove attachements from weapons! 
(Right click weapons to see which ones can be modded)
Service Points (repair,rearm,refuel vehicles)
AI at sector FNG and Golden River Mine
Zombie truck (load zombies into a truck and unload them! - WIP still bit buggy)
Cars that have sirens can now turn them on and off!
NOS for land vehicles (grab a jerrycan and redbull, install NOS, turn it on, then when driving press SHIFT to activate, SPACE to brake hard!)
you can now Basejump when your above 40 meters!
Infected camps spawn randomly around the map
More missions!
new custom areas - Black forest outpost and CDC Balota (with medical trader!)

NEW in 0.14
Fast trade
Trade from vehicles
Trade from backpacks
Advanced Alchemy Building
Elevator
Adjustable view/fog distance upto 2000
JAEM


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> yesterday I built a new server using Sheep's Repack with overwatch added and for the most part it works. There are some bugs and lag which I am going to go through today to see if I can fix. Below are a list of mods that are in the server
> 
> SHEEPS REPACK 0.14 - Dam You Steam
> Admin Tools
> ...


did you get rid of the damn ai finding you in the middle of nowhere and fisting your asshole?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> did you get rid of the damn ai finding you in the middle of nowhere and fisting your asshole?



No...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2014)

So does this server replace the old one?  I'd like to be playing a lot more, but I can't get on early enough before everyone quits.  I just missed you and erocker last night.  The ass fisting AI makes playing alone not a very smart idea.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 21, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Server IP: 205.144.219.6:2302
> Server WILL NOT show up in dayz commander due to the steam switch over.
> 
> No custom beta patches needed!!! Just a simple copy of Arma2/Operation arrowhead installed
> ...



Hmm how do i play Brandon, do i need overwatch addon?? and how do i put that command in?

Ta


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hugis said:


> Hmm how do i play Brandon, do i need overwatch addon?? and how do i put that command in?
> 
> Ta



open dayz commander and go to settings under additional launch parameters add -mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch then click under it were it says launch dayz now. Once loaded open multiplayer and then click remote and add the server ip and port. Also if you are getting kicked for anything, try to screen shot it and post it here so I can look into it. Make sure you have verified integrity on your arma 2 and OA through steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2014)

Did someone say ass fisting?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did someone say ass fisting?


NO ONE SAID FISTING, GO BACK TO YOUR CAVE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> NO ONE SAID FISTING, GO BACK TO YOUR CAVE


 You better understand.......


----------



## vega22 (Aug 30, 2014)

idk if anyone is still playing this here but me and a few mates have been playing with a dayz mod server too.

64.237.45.126  : 2302

it too runs epoch and overwatch but on napf. not gone overboard with the scripts as they just add load to the systems and lag shit out, server and client side.

all the scripts we have added have been gutted, stipped down to the barebones to keep the perf high for all. this along with the right click bino allowing  for on the fly increase/decrease in view distance means everyone can get the highest fps, in cities or out in the sticks.

should show up on all arma mod managers (bren it is the ports you need to open up for it dude ) as well as being connectable from the base game with just the latest epoch and overwatch mods enabled.

more than happy to give my tpu brothers free bits and bobs if you want when you join too  currently giving away chainsaws to groups for base building purposes as well, so bring your friends with you 

be warned, my ai are as hard as they get.  they have good guns, meds and will stalk you and fuck you up. we have custom missions in dzms along side the best of the stock ones. the latest wai runs along side that and our own super missions on top for those who find the wai not quite enough of a challenge.

the editing of scripts, a few other tweaks we have done to the system settings server side and our own malloc make sure we have high perf for all and enables us to run 12 hour restarts without issue too.

now on the to do list; add fisting!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 2, 2014)

yea had to drop the restarts as some some things would only run so long without issue.

new loot system is in place for anyone brave (or daft) enough to take on the ai


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2014)

So, I finally installed this on steam. Now, I've installed DayzCommander and now it's installing Dayz Epoch. Do you guys play this anymore? or do you play the standalone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> So, I finally installed this on steam. Now, I've installed DayzCommander and now it's installing Dayz Epoch. Do you guys play this anymore? or do you play the standalone?



I have a Overpoch server up that is pretty fun to play if you love hardcore military style play.

You need overwatch mod and epoch mod installed and this on your launch parameters

-mod=@DayzOverwatch;@DayZ_Epoch

Server IP is 205.144.213.132:2302


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2014)

I started to break down and buy standalone, but I figured since I had it in with Arma 2 then why not just try it first.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2014)

I made some changes to the server today and some last week.

Added: 

New city called QBODA and its full of crates and AI be careful
45min day and 14 minute nights with full moon nights
Created a trader city in cherno right next to the international hotel so if you are down south you have a place to trade weapons.

Server has temp moved back to IP 205.144.219.6 due to issues routing on the other server


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 18, 2014)

Played a bit with erocker tonight, he started talking about being overrun and then said he was pulling the pin...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's how Deez Nutz roll son.


----------



## R3ign (Dec 18, 2014)

If anyone's looking for an active UK server, join my server: 

81.19.208.13:2300 - [CC]Epoch Chernarus|HIGH FPS|SURVIVAL|Active Admins|


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------

